# Triple Threat's Terrific Tales of Training Triumphs, Trials and Tribulations



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2005)

A new name. A new journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2005)

*Wed, Nov 16. ME Lower*

Squats (only to parallel this week)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 2

Walkouts (10 second hold)
365
415 
445
465

Deadlift rack lockouts (mid-shin)
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3

Static Holds (10 seconds)
455
505
535
555 (5 seconds)

Shrugs
365 x 9 (front)
365 x 8 (rear) 

Good Mornings
135 x 8 
185 x 6
185 x 6 

Crunches
30
25

Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
135 x 11 + 450 x 11
135 x 9 + 450 x 8
135 x 7 + 450 x 8

Got more reps per set, but could do only 3 sets before the lower back gave out.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, 

You're getting hard to keep up with .  Is this some kind of mid-life crisis ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh and nice wo !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

Cardio Squats and Leg Press  

You are lifting some big weights!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice use of uh... alliteration in the title??? Shoot, I really DIDN'T learn anything in english last year...  I always get confused when Elite Members change their names .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, at least now the name on the outside matches the name on the inside!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice journal name


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man,
> 
> You're getting hard to keep up with .  Is this some kind of mid-life crisis ? LOL



 Gary

I *did* leave a forwarding address.   I hope not


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cardio Squats and Leg Press
> 
> You are lifting some big weights!!



 YM

I'm still waiting for the benefits of the cardio to kick in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice use of uh... alliteration in the title??? Shoot, I really DIDN'T learn anything in english last year...  I always get confused when Elite Members change their names .



 Sean

You got it, it's alliteration.  See, English wasn't a total waste of time, now was it?  

And there won't be any more name changes.  It confuses Pylon too much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, at least now the name on the outside matches the name on the inside!



 Pylon

Oh, you can disregard the comment in the previous post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice journal name



 Jake

Took thousands of times thumbing through the thesaurus.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> Oh, you can disregard the comment in the previous post.


 That's probably still OK to say.  It does confuse me.  I'm not especially bright.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 17, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Jake
> 
> Took thousands of times thumbing through the thesaurus.



LOL...begining to think you like tongue twisters


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL...begining to think you like tongue twisters


UH oh ,  girl, tongue twister... I'll leave that one for someone else


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL...begining to think you like tongue twisters



 Devlin

Trapeze Tongue Twisters


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



 Jake

Wassa matter? Cat got your tongue?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

*Fri, Nov 18. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 185, 8 x 3 thumbup: last week had to drop to 175 for the last 4 sets) 

Bench Press, body-building style (elbows out), paused
185 x 12
185 x 8

Incline DB Press
85 x 5 
85 x 4

Dips
BW+25 x 5   (and only 1 set this week  )

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
80 x 8 + 10
80 x 5 + 7   
65 x 9 + 8
65 x 7 + 8 

HS High Row
180 x 12
200 x 12
220 x 9

Lower back was still tight from Wed.  HS (seated) rows felt better than DB rows.

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 6
13 plates x 6
12 plates x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey , 

The   to    ratio not looking good today. LOL  Do you wo on weekends ?

Have a great one !


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey ,
> 
> The   to    ratio not looking good today. LOL  Do you wo on weekends ?
> 
> Have a great one !



 Gary

No, today's workout wasn't the greatest.  I did the basics and then left. yeah, wimpy

I'm planning to workout tomorrow morning (lower body), then I'm helping put away soccer goals since the fall season just ended (not sure what's involved, this is the first time doing it).  Son has a soccer game (indoors) in the afternoon, so tomorrow is basically shot.  Sunday is another work on the house day.  What's on your agenda?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> UH oh ,  girl, tongue twister... I'll leave that one for someone else



Wimp


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wimp


Oh it's on like donkey kong now !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> No, today's workout wasn't the greatest. I did the basics and then left. yeah, wimpy
> 
> I'm planning to workout tomorrow morning (lower body), then I'm helping put away soccer goals since the fall season just ended (not sure what's involved, this is the first time doing it). Son has a soccer game (indoors) in the afternoon, so tomorrow is basically shot. Sunday is another work on the house day. What's on your agenda?


Well, saturday is my day to be grandpa all day , sunday is Back/abs . Oh and I have to go see Harry Potter


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2005)

So let's see if I have this now.  Pylon has two trapezes. Gary has a big trapeze.  Jake has no tongue.  Devlin likes tongue twisters (or is that a twisted tongue?).   And I have a twisted mind.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So let's see if I have this now. Pylon has two trapezes. Gary has a big trapeze. Jake has no tongue. Devlin likes tongue twisters (or is that a twisted tongue?). And I have a twisted mind.


By George I think you've got it


----------



## Devlin (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So let's see if I have this now. Pylon has two trapezes. Gary has a big trapeze. Jake has no tongue. Devlin likes tongue twisters (or is that a twisted tongue?). And I have a twisted mind.





			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> By George I think you've got it





One more thing to add to this....



Thats better


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So let's see if I have this now.  Pylon has two trapezes. Gary has a big trapeze.  Jake has no tongue.  Devlin likes tongue twisters (or is that a twisted tongue?).   And I have a twisted mind.



I have a tongue.. just ask The13ig13adWolf.. hehehehe


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So let's see if I have this now. Pylon has two trapezes. Gary has a big trapeze. Jake has no tongue. Devlin likes tongue twisters (or is that a twisted tongue?). And I have a twisted mind.


 When did I get a second trapeze?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> When did I get a second trapeze?



When you were out looking for a gym while away on business, a second one was brought in for you


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> When you were out looking for a gym while away on business, a second one was brought in for you


 Ah...well, spot on, then.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Gang!

Devlin - just whips or whips and chains?

Jake - That's OK.   I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

*Sat, Nov 19 DE Squat/DL*

Back was still sore, so I used a higher box than normal and worked without bands.  I skipped the platform DLs, too, just doing them from the floor.  Nothing too strenuous on the SLDLs also.

Box Squats 10???
185, 8 x 2

Deadlifts
275, 6 x 2

SLDL
225, 4 x 6

 Hyperextensions
20, 4 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
100, 4 x 8

Cardio: Squats plus Horizontal Leg Press supersets
135 x 15 + 200 x 13
135 x 12 + 200 x 12
135 x 10 + 200 x 9
135 x 9 + 200 x 9
135 x 8 + 200 x 8

A couple of cardio bunnies were using the 45 degree leg press, so I had to use the seated horizontal one instead.  They even had a 10 lb plate on each side!

BW: 223


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

*Mon, Nov 21. ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Bench Press
225 x 6

Reverse Grip CG Bench Press
195 x 6
195 x 5
195 x 6
195 x 6

Tricep Extensions 75 lbs
Rope x 8
Rope x 6
V bar x 9
V bar x 8

BB Rows
215 x 9
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 7

Chinups (no more assisted, it???s time to get serious  )
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3

 Hey, it's a start.  

Seated Cable Rows
125 x 12
150 x 10

Hang Clean and Press
95 x 8
95 x 6

Hammer DB curls
40 x 8
45 x 7
45 x 6

Side Bends
110 x 7
110 x 6

Hanging Leg Raise
11
9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Sat, Nov 19 DE Squat/DL*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...




You should have asked if you could work in ...



Man - TT you have a lot of volume going on in here


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice wo Trip  

Show those chin ups who's boss !! Thats how I started . took me 8 sets to do 50 reps eventually I got it down to 4 sets then started adding weight


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You should have asked if you could work in ...


 Maybe you could just slide under the rack and lift the whole thing with them on it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You should have asked if you could work in ...
> 
> 
> 
> Man - TT you have a lot of volume going on in here



 YM

Leg pressing 50-60 lbs  (assuming the sled weighs 30-40) just wouldn't cut it.  Even if they both jumped on the sled, there wouldn't have been enough weight.    One good push and they'd go catapulting across the room.    Of course, having them sitting there would go a long way inspiration-wise.    

So you've noticed that I prefer higher volume workouts.  I generally shoot for 25-30 sets, but at least 25% of the sets are low reps, so if you consider just the number of sets, it's a bit misleading.  Workouts take me about 60-70 minutes, which seems to work best for me physically as well as mentally.  I really don't like leaving the gym feeling gypped.  Screws up my whole day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip
> 
> Show those chin ups who's boss !! Thats how I started . took me 8 sets to do 50 reps eventually I got it down to 4 sets then started adding weight



 Gary

Thanks for the support!  50 chin ups in 4 sets seems a long way off right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Maybe you could just slide under the rack and lift the whole thing with them on it!



 Pylon

Now that would have been an interesting sight!     

Had I got to the gym 15 minutes earlier, I would have gotten to use the machine I wanted.  It's hard to monopolize more than one station for any length of time without getting people pissed off.  For some reason, there were more people than usual at the gym last Saturday.    

No matter.  Wednesday will be here soon enough.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple- I'll  stick with whips and maybe silk bonds


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Thanks for the support!  50 chin ups in 4 sets seems a long way off right now.



You weigh a lot more than G-dub too.  Fat, like me  haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Triple- I'll  stick with whips and maybe silk bonds



         :bounce:


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You weigh a lot more than G-dub too.  Fat, like me  haha



 Jake

You've got that right.  I'm probably up around 15% or so.      I need to find my calipers and see just how bad it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Brother Triple, love the name of your journal!!! Excellent w/o's in here too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> :bounce:



Hey now don't get too excited, you will tire yourself out and that would be no fun.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You weigh a lot more than G-dub too. Fat, like me  haha


Hey now , was that nice   He's only got me by about 20 lbs. And I weighed as much if not more than him when I started


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, im eating a cookie.. want one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> YM
> 
> ...  Of course, having them sitting there would go a long way inspiration-wise.
> 
> ......



THATS what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Triple, love the name of your journal!!! Excellent w/o's in here too!!!



 Archangel

Thanks.  Can you say the name really fast 5 times in a row?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey now don't get too excited, you will tire yourself out and that would be no fun.



 Devlin

Not to worry.  I'm like the energizer banana.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey now , was that nice   He's only got me by about 20 lbs. And I weighed as much if not more than him when I started



 Gary

Are you over 200 now?  I'm weighing in at around 223 these days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey, im eating a cookie.. want one?



 Jake

Sure, if they're chocolate.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> THATS what I'm talkin' about!!!



 YM


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Not to worry.  I'm like the energizer banana.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

*Wed, Nov 23. ME Squat/DL*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 2
405 x 2 

Walkouts (10 second hold)
405
455 
505
555

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6 
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
135 x 20 + 450 x 6
135 x 20 + 450 x 11 ***
135 x 14 + 450 x 8

*** [rant] Some bitch unloaded the leg press while I was doing my second set of squats so that she could do 2 inch ROM leg presses.  ???Oh, were you using this???? was her comment.    While the gym is decently equipped, with the exception of 2 flat benches and 2 lat pulldowns, there???s only one of every machine/station.  I can???t really complain about someone wanting to work in, but at least she could have used the leg press to actually do something useful.  [/rant]

The time it took to reload the machine wound up giving me time to catch my breath, hence the extra reps before failure.

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
145 x 6
145 x 6


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *** [rant] Some bitch unloaded the leg press while I was doing my second set of squats so that she could do 2 inch ROM leg presses.  ???Oh, were you using this???? was her comment.    While the gym is decently equipped, with the exception of 2 flat benches and 2 lat pulldowns, there???s only one of every machine/station.  I can???t really complain about someone wanting to work in, but at least she could have used the leg press to actually do something useful.  [/rant]
> 
> The time it took to reload the machine wound up giving me time to catch my breath, hence the extra reps before failure.



 

The bitch actually unloaded 450lb to do 2 inch ROM leg press?   If she had done that to me, I think I would have caused serious bodily harm.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Are you over 200 now? I'm weighing in at around 223 these days.


Nope, 183 . but when I started a few years ago I was 217


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

Awesome w/o BRother Triple!!! I'm glad I work out in the am, hardly anyone there, and I can set just about everything up and rock-n-roll!!!
Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving Triple


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

Devlin

I was tempted to say something, but was more interested in continuing my workout.  She was gone by the time I finished my set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nope, 183 . but when I started a few years ago I was 217



 Gary

I haven't seen the 180's in about 8 years.  A 30+ lb drop is great, especially as you get older (as I'm sure you know).


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Triple!!! I'm glad I work out in the am, hardly anyone there, and I can set just about everything up and rock-n-roll!!!
> Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!



 Archangel

Thanks! I like the am too.  Usually there's not too many people at that time where I go also.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

*Fri, Nov 25. DE Bench*

No energy today, no doubt from the less than optimal food consumption yesterday.
Skipped the speed stuff and just went with somewhat higher reps.

Bench Press
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 5

Incline DB Press
60 x 12
80 x 5
70 x 7

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
65 x 12 + 10
65 x 9 + 9
65 x 8 + 7
65 x 8 + 7

One arm DB Row
80 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 9
110 x 7

Lat Pulldown
12 plates x 10
13 plates x 8
13 plates x 6

DB Delts (Side/Front/Rear)
25/30/35 x 8/8/8
25/30/35 x 7/7/6

Standing EZ Bar curls
35 x 12
55 x 12
75 x 9
95 x 3

BW: 225  Not too bad considering yesterday was Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice w/o Trips.  No wasted time getting back at it.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

Another great workout.  We all have earned one day to enjoy


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

Pylon.  The gym was not crowded at all.  Just the way I like it.

 Devlin.   Exactly.  If we can't enjoy life once in a while, what's the point?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Sat, Nov 26 DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats 8???
195 x 2 (8 sets)

Platform Deadlifts
285 x 1 (6 sets)

SLDL
235 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 6
265 x 5

Shrugs
315 x 12 (front)
315 x 10 (front)
315 x 15 (rear)
315 x 11 (rear)

Cardio: Squats plus Deadlifts supersets (2 bars, no waiting)
135 x 15 + 185 x 8
135 x 12 + 185 x 7
135 x 10 + 185 x 6
135 x 8 + 185 x 4

    

Not only did these kick my ass better than the squats & leg press combo, but there was no chance of anyone unloading the bars in between sets.

 Hyperextensions
40 x 6
40 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
150 x 6
155 x 5
155 x 3 (ran out of gas at this point)

BW: 224


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's me after just reading that workout 

Incredible workout


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow...nice work, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The bitch actually unloaded 450lb to do 2 inch ROM leg press?   If she had done that to me, I think I would have caused serious bodily harm.


that's because u are a girl.....we...cannot induce physical bodily harm against women...we can only wish a horrible yeast infection upon them...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's because u are a girl.....we...cannot induce physical bodily harm against women...we can only wish a horrible yeast infection upon them...





Add in bad hair week, PMS, and acne and you have the grand slam


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

u are brutal! <note to self: never piss Devlin off>


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u are brutal! <note to self: never piss Devlin off>


 Or at the very least, check the calendar first!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Or at the very least, check the calendar first!




  Opps guess I forgot to mention I'm a Irish woman.  As for me and PMS, have that under control....drugs/synthetic hormones are such a wonderful thing   The only person I would cause bodily harm to would be my ex bf, if that sob ever shows his face near me he a dead man    Opps sorry, someone recently mentioned him to me    and it brought back the memeories and the hate that has been simmering.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Ah...that forgiving Irish temprament...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Im usually an  especially after I have has atleast one cup of coffee.  All bets may be off if I haven't had coffee in the morning    If only you could ask a friend that lurks in my journal, he could tell you what I'm like if taken out in public before morning coffee   I think he may even be a little scared of me before I've had coffee and he irishman with red hair  who very skilled with knives and guns


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Ah...that forgiving Irish temprament...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Im usually an  especially after I have has atleast one cup of coffee.  All bets may be off if I haven't had coffee in the morning   If only you could ask a friend that lurks in my journal, he could tell you what I'm like if taken out in public before morning coffee  I think he may even be a little scared of me before I've had coffee and he irishman with red hair who very skilled with knives and guns


 Hmm...a well armed Irish lurker...he knows the IRA disarmed, right? 

 (BTW, my family comes from the island way way back as well...)


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...a well armed Irish lurker...he knows the IRA disarmed, right?
> 
> (BTW, my family comes from the island way way back as well...)



  Yeah he does, but Iraq hasn't which is where he currently is.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yeah he does, but Iraq hasn't which is where he currently is.


 Well, at least he's on our side, right?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, at least he's on our side, right?



Right


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

Dayummm !!!! 

Icredible wo !  I had to look at the cardio twice to be sure i was reading it right !!!! OMG !!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Damn Triple, how do you keep going?!? That's a hell of a w/o


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

I would shit myself


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's because u are a girl.....we...cannot induce physical bodily harm against women...we can only wish a horrible yeast infection upon them...



 Burner

Especially when the man outweighs the woman by at least 75 lbs.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> Especially when the man outweighs the woman by at least 75 lbs.


 Hey, it's no picnic if she outweighs him by that much!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dayummm !!!!
> 
> Icredible wo !  I had to look at the cardio twice to be sure i was reading it right !!!! OMG !!!!!



 Gary

The cardio was a spur of the moment thing.  The leg press was actually free at the time, but I was feeling rather energetic so I decided to experiment.  I'll definitely be doing that combo again.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, it's no picnic if she outweighs him by that much!



Pylon-Speaking from experience there


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Triple, how do you keep going?!? That's a hell of a w/o



 Rocco

It was just one of those things.  Some days you have it, some days you don't.  I took a nap Friday afternoon and slept well Friday night, so I was well rested come Saturday's workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would shit myself



 Jake.

  That image is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Im usually an  especially after I have has atleast one cup of coffee.  All bets may be off if I haven't had coffee in the morning    If only you could ask a friend that lurks in my journal, he could tell you what I'm like if taken out in public before morning coffee   I think he may even be a little scared of me before I've had coffee and he irishman with red hair  who very skilled with knives and guns


I'm part Irish...I'm all of 5'9" and have curly hair.....

hmm...coffee....drug of choice...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Awesome w/o's BRother Triple!!! Amazing strength too, and your cardio w/squats, and now Deads??!! Oh my goodness I would be hurling!!! keep it up my friend, doing great imo!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Greetings from Woburn, Massachusetts (a little north of Boston).  I'm here for the week on business (a week of training  )  The hotel where I'm staying has the typical fitness center, which is to say virtually useless.  Fortunately, there's a Gold's gym about 2 miles away, so the workouts will continue.

Eating will be a bit of a challenge this week.  Every morning there's a continental breakfast (pastry, bagels, coffee, etc) and they provide snacks throughout the day (more pastry and coffee mid-morning, cookies and soda in the afternoon.  Where's the protein?  

Luckily, there's also a restaurant in the hotel where I can get a normal breakfast and there's enough of a variety of food at lunch so that I can eat something decent.  Also, my room is just one floor up from the meeting room, so during breaks I can go and make a protein shake.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's BRother Triple!!! Amazing strength too, and your cardio w/squats, and now Deads??!! Oh my goodness I would be hurling!!! keep it up my friend, doing great imo!!!



 Archangel

Thanks.  I think that I'd be hurling if I tried to workout at the pace that you do.  I can't imagine accomplishing what you do in such a short time.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Greetings from Woburn, Massachusetts (a little north of Boston).  I'm here for the week on business (a week of training  )  The hotel where I'm staying has the typical fitness center, which is to say virtually useless.  Fortunately, there's a Gold's gym about 2 miles away, so the workouts will continue.
> 
> Eating will be a bit of a challenge this week.  Every morning there's a continental breakfast (pastry, bagels, coffee, etc) and they provide snacks throughout the day (more pastry and coffee mid-morning, cookies and soda in the afternoon.  Where's the protein?
> 
> Luckily, there's also a restaurant in the hotel where I can get a normal breakfast and there's enough of a variety of food at lunch so that I can eat something decent.  Also, my room is just one floor up from the meeting room, so during breaks I can go and make a protein shake.



Hope you packed warm clothes, hear it kinda chilly there     Enjoy your business trip and working out at Gold's.  Ohh and stay away from the pasties, they are deadly to the diet


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mon, Nov 28. ME Bench*.  

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
225 x 6

I wasn???t in a power cage, so I didn???t want to push it too far on the singles.

CG Bench Press
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 4

Tricep Extensions (V-bar)
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 6

BB Rows
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3

Hang Clean and Press
95 x 7
95 x 6
95 x 5

Hammer DB curls (dropset)
50 x 5
40 x 5
30 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Nov 28. ME Bench*.
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 3
> ...



Those rows are SICK! in a word: da.....am!  

how'd the 275 feel?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you packed warm clothes, hear it kinda chilly there     Enjoy your business trip and working out at Gold's.  Ohh and stay away from the pasties, they are deadly to the diet



 Devlin

It's not that bad this week.  Temperatures are in the 50's.  I went for a short walk during lunch and didn't even need a jacket.

I had no trouble staying away from the deadly desserts today.  For some strange reason unbeknownst to me, I have much more will-power on the days that I workout.  Tomorrow (an off day) will be the real test.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

will trade ya...it's friggin c-o-l-d here....brr....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how'd the 275 feel?




 Burner

The 275 went up smoothly and the 285 was only a little struggle.  Had I been in a rack, I would've tried one more set (295).


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> It's not that bad this week.  Temperatures are in the 50's.  I went for a short walk during lunch and didn't even need a jacket.
> 
> I had no trouble staying away from the deadly desserts today.  For some strange reason unbeknownst to me, I have much more will-power on the days that I workout.  Tomorrow (an off day) will be the real test.



Just wait the cold front is on its way..it blowing thru KY now on its way east   

Nice workout in a temporary gym. Looks like you were able to make the best of the place.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> The 275 went up smoothly and the 285 was only a little struggle.  Had I been in a rack, I would've tried one more set (295).


nice. I dunno what I can do on bb bench right now...was that with or w/out a spotter?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice benching !!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just wait the cold front is on its way..it blowing thru KY now on its way east
> 
> Nice workout in a temporary gym. Looks like you were able to make the best of the place.



The Gold's gym is better equipped than the gym where I normally workout.  In fact, I've never seen a poorly equipped Gold's.  When I'm travelling I try to find a Gold's or a 24 Hr Fitness.  I've never been disappointed.  And it's even better when I'm travelling for business, since the company pays for the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice. I dunno what I can do on bb bench right now...was that with or w/out a spotter?



That was without a spotter.  I did only what I felt safe with.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

suh-wheet!
I may try that next week....if the arm isn't dinked up again....


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

just noticed the new line near your aviator


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice benching!  Hopefully I will catch you soon


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Greetings from Woburn, Massachusetts (a little north of Boston).  I'm here for the week on business (a week of training  ) The hotel where I'm staying has the typical fitness center, which is to say virtually useless. Fortunately, there's a Gold's gym about 2 miles away, so the workouts will continue.
> 
> Eating will be a bit of a challenge this week. Every morning there's a continental breakfast (pastry, bagels, coffee, etc) and they provide snacks throughout the day (more pastry and coffee mid-morning, cookies and soda in the afternoon. Where's the protein?
> 
> Luckily, there's also a restaurant in the hotel where I can get a normal breakfast and there's enough of a variety of food at lunch so that I can eat something decent. Also, my room is just one floor up from the meeting room, so during breaks I can go and make a protein shake.


 I feel your pain, Trips.  I'm headed back to NOLA in a couple of weeks.  Stay strong!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice benching!  Hopefully I will catch you soon


watch out, Trips! We're right on your heels!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice benching!  Hopefully I will catch you soon



 Jake

And I'm trying to catch you in squats!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> watch out, Trips! We're right on your heels!



 Burner

  I know!  I've got to get back over 300 again.  Damn youngsters


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, Trips.  I'm headed back to NOLA in a couple of weeks.  Stay strong!



 Pylon

I'm trying.  The desserts that they're putting out at lunch look really good and chocolately, but I will resist.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

I have to travel for work quite a bit too.  Good job getting out there and finding a place to work out.  Good luck with the diet thing, I know that is difficult on the road.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> I know!  I've got to get back over 300 again.  Damn youngsters


not sure when I will be trying for three plates again...it's still a little ways off. Plus, gotta find a spotter I think I could trust.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Awesome bench my friend!!! I envy your strength, keep it up though, your helping myself and others I'm sure!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

3 days of brain-numbing lectures down, 2 more to go.  
I am amazed how they can cram about 10 minutes of useful information into a 4 hour lecture.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I have to travel for work quite a bit too.  Good job getting out there and finding a place to work out.  Good luck with the diet thing, I know that is difficult on the road.



 boiler

The first thing I did when I found out about the class was go to google and search for "gym locator".  There are a couple of good ones out there.

Eating on the road is always hard, but at least restaurants seem to be offering more variety of healthy-eating meals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome bench my friend!!! I envy your strength, keep it up though, your helping myself and others I'm sure!!!



 AA

I think that's one great thing about all the online journals.  Everyone pushes each other.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not sure when I will be trying for three plates again...it's still a little ways off. Plus, gotta find a spotter I think I could trust.



 Burner

Can you do them in a power cage?  That way you won't need a spotter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

*Wed, Nov 30. ME Squat/DL*

I got a late start today, so I had to cut the workout a little short.

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2
305 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1

Good Mornings
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 2
275 x 2

Cardio: Squats plus Deadlifts supersets (2 bars, no waiting)
135 x 13 + 185 x 9
135 x 10 + 185 x 6
135 x 8 + 185 x 5
135 x 7 + 185 x 5
135 x 6 + 185 x 4

Reps were down from last time, but I did one more set.

HS Ab Crunch
30 x 10
50 x 10
70 x 10

Today???s funny gym tale.  When I was doing my crunches, a guy sat down at a similar machine directly in front of me and started doing crunches.  Nothing too unusual about that except *he was wearing a weight belt!!!*


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> 3 days of brain-numbing lectures down, 2 more to go.
> I am amazed how they can cram about 10 minutes of useful information into a 4 hour lecture.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one Trip !  

2 bars , no waiting


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> 3 days of brain-numbing lectures down, 2 more to go.
> I am amazed how they can cram about 10 minutes of useful information into a 4 hour lecture.


I know how you feel, Trip.  Sometimes I think the guy has to put more effort into finding a way to talk continuously for 3 and a half hours about nothing than he does for the 10 minutes worth that is actually relevant and interesting.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> When I was doing my crunches, a guy sat down at a similar machine directly in front of me and started doing crunches. Nothing too unusual about that except *he was wearing a weight belt!!!*


 Well, you can't be too careful when doing...um...you need support to...um....there's not a...ok, that's crazy.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, you can't be too careful when doing...um...you need support to...um....there's not a...ok, that's crazy.


On that note, do you guys use a belt for anything?  They have them for use at my gym, but I've never tried one for squats or anything else.  I guess it is to support the lower back and torso in general, eh?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice squats Capn


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I know how you feel, Trip.  Sometimes I think the guy has to put more effort into finding a way to talk continuously for 3 and a half hours about nothing than he does for the 10 minutes worth that is actually relevant and interesting.



One of their favorite tactics is to try to have group participation, so the instructor will ask a question such as "Why do we want to do this?", and they'll take answers from the "students".

Hey, if I knew the answers already, I wouldn't be sitting here taking this course, now would I?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> On that note, do you guys use a belt for anything?  They have them for use at my gym, but I've never tried one for squats or anything else.  I guess it is to support the lower back and torso in general, eh?



 Boiler

I've stopped using a weight belt for any of my lifts, including 1RMs.  It is supposed to support the lower back, but my theory is if I can't lift the weight without equipment, then I can't lift the weight.  It's been well over 10 years since I've used a belt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice squats Capn



 Jake

Thanks, but who's this Capn guy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



4 days down, 1 more to go and tomorrow is only a half day.    I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like you are going to survive another grueling educational experience.  What field are you in?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Jake
> 
> Thanks, but who's this Capn guy?



Ok, I will call you "Bill".  Whats your real name anyway?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

They bolt most of the benches to the floor, so really cannot move them around to cage...

I only use a belt for my heavy squats. But, i do see people using them for dang near everything....makes me laugh...althoughI have not seen them used in crunches...yet!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Great squats TT!! Are they down a little bit though? I remember you doing 330 and then I thought you may have went higher. I like your new avi!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looks like you are going to survive another grueling educational experience.  What field are you in?



 Boiler

Made it!    

My fancy-pants title is software engineer.  Designing, writing, and testing computer programs, specifically defense-related stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I will call you "Bill".  Whats your real name anyway?



 Jake

It's Triple.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great squats TT!! Are they down a little bit though? I remember you doing 330 and then I thought you may have went higher. I like your new avi!!



 Rocco

Yes, they're down a little from when I peaked earlier this year.  It's the old 2 steps forward, 1 step backwards.  Don't want to get burned out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, I will call you "Bill".  Whats your real name anyway?





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's Triple.



OK, I lied. It's Steve, I think.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK, I lied. It's Steve, I think.



 

Do we need to stick one of those darn HELLO: My name is.... stickers on you  

Must be all that testing of programs that has made you loose parts of your memory


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> OK, I lied. It's Steve, I think.


I'm a Steve too, I think


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2005)

*Fri, Dec 2. DE Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 9
225 x 5

Decline BB Press
185 x 10
185 x 7

HS Iso Incline Press
90 x 12
140 x 9

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
70 x 9 + 11
70 x 8 + 8
65 x 7 + 6

Lat Pulldown
150 x 8
170 x 7
170 x 6

HS High Row
180 x 8
230 x 6
230 x 6

Today???s workout sucked big time.  I woke up feeling crappy and I???m sure it was from dinner last night.  During the past week, they???ve been serving us lunch at the hotel where the conference was being held.  They???ve had a buffet lunch, with a good selection of food, so I could always find something that fit the way I prefer to eat.  At night we were on our own, so I could eat pretty much what I wanted to.

Last night, however, we had a dinner at the hotel, where we got one last chance to ???network with our colleagues???.   Unlike the lunches, there were only two choices for dinner.  Take it or leave it.  They served a sit-down, prime rib dinner.  Now, I think that prime rib is like sex.  When it???s good, it???s great.  And when it???s bad, it???s still pretty good. 

I may have to rethink that after last night???s meal.   The meat was tough and over-cooked, and its tastelessness matched that of the potatoes and vegetables.  It was edible, which is about the best thing I could say about the meal.  Anyway, I don???t think that it agreed with me, and as I said, when I woke up this morning, I felt crappy.  So I just muddled through a few exercises and called it a day.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

Not good Trip.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

nice muddling !  Get better and kick some ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Jeesh Brother Triple, your "crappy" w/o has some big movers in there, I'd like to have some of those numbers my Friend!!! Hope you feel better soon too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

hhhm.....prime rib.....luv that stuff!
I used to work as a bus boy at the Air Force Academy Officer's Club WAY back when. At the end of the night, we would get to eat the rest of the left over Prime Rib...very good...also helped expand my waist a good bit...

Get home, get better and get busy!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

I've never really been a prime rib fan, myself.  I'll take a ribeye or strip any day.  

 To answer Boiler's question from a couple of days ago, I still carry my belt in my bag, but haven't used it in months, just like my gloaves and wraps.  I feel like they should be in the bag, but they should STAY in the bag.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the get well wishes.  I pushed Saturday's workout to Sunday and gave myself an extra day to get back in sync.  Felt much better on Sunday.

*Sun, Dec 4 DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats 8???
Light bands + 195 x 2 (8 sets)

Seated calve raises (alternated with box squats)
115 x 8 (2 sets)
140 x 8 (2 sets)
150 x 6 (3 sets)

Platform Deadlifts
295 x 1 (6 sets)

Shrugs
365 x 8 (front)
365 x 8 (rear)

SLDL
245 x 6 (4 sets)

Crazy man cardio: Squats, Deadlifts, Leg Press triple sets   
135 x 14 + 225 x 5 + 450 x 8
135 x 10 + 225 x 4 + 450 x 6
135 x 9 + 225 x 4 + 450 x 5
135 x 7 + 225 x 3 + 450 x 5

  

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 6
160 x 5

BW: 225 (not bad, considering less than optimal eating this past week)


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

Glad to hear and see you are feeling better.  Great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2005)

Holy Chit Big Daddy Trip, 
How am I supposed to keep up with you and your suicide cardio sessions !!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

TT,

Why so many sets of calf work?  Just curious.  That's one intense workout!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

Calves are tough little boogers.  You have to kill them to get their attention.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Your cardio gets worse everytime I look in here LOL! How are you liking that cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never really been a prime rib fan, myself.  I'll take a ribeye or strip any day.
> 
> To answer Boiler's question from a couple of days ago, I still carry my belt in my bag, but haven't used it in months, just like my gloaves and wraps.  I feel like they should be in the bag, but they should STAY in the bag.


That's where I keep my belt too! (have not gone 'heavy' in a while..)
'gloaves'...are those made with a special material?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

They are big chunks of bread I wrap around my hands.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

pretzels or doughnuts?

ok..I'm hungry...gonna go grab something to eat...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome w/o Brother Triple, and you are beyond crazy with that cardio!!! Amazing, my hats definatly off to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to hear and see you are feeling better.  Great workout



 Devlin

Thanks muchly.  A little extra sleep plus my own cooking and good to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Holy Chit Big Daddy Trip,
> How am I supposed to keep up with you and your suicide cardio sessions !!!



 Gary

I think you've got that backwards.  I'm trying to catch you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Calves are tough little boogers.  You have to kill them to get their attention.



 Pylon

Exactly right.  Plus I've been neglecting them lately.

 Boiler


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Your cardio gets worse everytime I look in here LOL! How are you liking that cardio?



 Rocco

I think I've reached a maximum level of craziness with that triple set.  There were only two other people in the gym when it came time for me to do my cardio, and they were both working upper body.  So I didn't feel any guilt in tying up all that equipment.

That type of cardio certainly gets the heart pumping.  I'd like to be able to get a few more sets in, though, and start seeing some progress in the stamina.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Triple, and you are beyond crazy with that cardio!!! Amazing, my hats definatly off to you my Friend!!!



 Arch

Just trying to make the cardio sessions interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 5, 2005)

*Mon, Dec 5. ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
265 x 2
285 x 1 (  maxed at 295 last time)

Reverse Grip CG Bench Press
205 x 4 (4 sets)

Seated Tricep Extensions
100 x 8
106 x 7
106 x 7
106 x 6

BB Rows
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 4
235 x 4

Pullups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (  1 more)
BW x 4 (  1 more)
BW x 3

HS Low Row
140 x 9
160 x 9

Hang Clean and Press
105 x 5
105 x 4

Military Press
105 x 7
105 x 5

Hammer DB curls
45 x 6
45 x 5
35 x 8
35 x 7

Side Bends
110 x 8
110 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

I so envy you on the pullups!!! Why is it that those are SOOOOOO Hard to do? They better be doing their magic on my back, because they are INCREDIBLY hard!!! Rest of the w/o was great too my Friend!!! Very nice numbers all around!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

Fantastic workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice wo Trip ! 

Getting stronger on the pullups too .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I so envy you on the pullups!!! Why is it that those are SOOOOOO Hard to do?



I wish I knew the answer to that one.     There used to be a guy at the gym who could bang out 25-30 of those suckers in a single set.  Up and down like a piston. Full ROM.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I so envy you on the pullups!!! Why is it that those are SOOOOOO Hard to do? They better be doing their magic on my back, because they are INCREDIBLY hard!!! Rest of the w/o was great too my Friend!!! Very nice numbers all around!!!


it's just a learned exercise...give it time!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice workout.  You can almost do as many pullups as me


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  You can almost do as many pullups as me



Is that a challenge?     OK, you're on.  Next week, 6 it is.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

A challenge that I will stay away from LOL!!! How goes it today Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

c'mon, arch....join in! The worst thing that will happen is your pull-ups improving!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> c'mon, arch....join in! The worst thing that will happen is your pull-ups improving!


*Let me think about it........................NO*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm with you, Archie.  Stupid pullups...stupid back....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

....that pullup bar is mocking you, gentleman.....it's laughing at you....the cold steel sits there....in triumph...knowing it has owned you....not gonna let that happen...now are you???


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....that pullup bar is mocking you, gentleman.....it's laughing at you....the cold steel sits there....in triumph...knowing it has owned you....not gonna let that happen...now are you???



Yup.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yup.


 
I have no response to that....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *Let me think about it........................NO*



 Arch

Everything you do is quick, isn't it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....that pullup bar is mocking you, gentleman.....it's laughing at you....the cold steel sits there....in triumph...knowing it has owned you....not gonna let that happen...now are you???



 Burner

So you're in?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

yep.
just so u know....I can still do 12 first set....who wants some???


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2005)

Pull-ups SUCK when your fat


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

tell me about it!

think of them this way: U are doing 'weighted' pull ups..

Let's see...when I weighed in at 182..I cuold do 50 pull ups within 5 sets...now..I weigh in @: <cough..cough> 213...I can do 30-some...so...same or stronger? I am basically doing pull ups w/ 30lbs on me....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep.
> just so u know....I can still do 12 first set....who wants some???



I normally get to the pullups about two-thirds of the way through my workout, but on Friday, I'll try a set early in the workout just to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Pull-ups SUCK when your fat



 Rocco

Are you getting in on the pull-up challenge?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

*Wed, Dec 7. ME Squat/DL*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1 (  got 2 reps last DL day)
455 x 1 (Down 20 lbs since the end of Oct.  Stayed the same as last time.   )

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 
245 x 5

Shrugs
315 x 12 (front)
315 x 12 (front)
315 x 14 (rear)
315 x 12 (front)

Cardio: Squats, Deadlifts, Leg Press triple sets
135 x 11 + 225 x 7 + 450 x 8  (-3, +2, 0)
135 x 9 + 225 x 6 + 450 x 6  (-1, +2, 0)
135 x 9 + 225 x 5 + 450 x 6  (0, +1, +1)
135 x 8 + 225 x 4 + 450 x 6  (+1, +1, +1)
135 x 7 + 225 x 4 + 450 x 5  (did only 4 triple sets last time  ) 

Once again everyone was doing upper body, so I got to hog the leg equipment.  
Except for squats on the first two sets, reps were either up or at least the same. 

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 7


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats still one heckuva w/o my Friend!!! Your pulling power is very admireable to me!!! Your cardio makes me want to crap my pants AND puke!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I normally get to the pullups about two-thirds of the way through my workout, but on Friday, I'll try a set early in the workout just to see if there's a difference.



Heavens yes there's a difference


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

Good wo Trip !

Increases everywhere! Even in the cardio  You'll be putting Devlin to shame soon


----------



## Devlin (Dec 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good wo Trip !
> 
> Increases everywhere! Even in the cardio  You'll be putting Devlin to shame soon



 He already does put me to shame on cardio since there no way in HELL I will attempt his cardio workout.  Atleast not for a long long while 

Nice workout 

Ohh and the pullups are also tough on us little people too :wink:  Looks like I may be in on the pull up challenge....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice job trip, glad your modified lunch was able to pull you through!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Your cardio makes me want to crap my pants AND puke!!! Awesome job!!!



  Interesting expression.  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good wo Trip !
> 
> Increases everywhere! Even in the cardio  You'll be putting Devlin to shame soon



 Gary

Thanks.  I've still got a long way to go to catch the cardio queen.  What does she do, about an hour at a time.  I'm up to only about 6-7 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job trip, glad your modified lunch was able to pull you through!



 Boiler

Thanks.  Actually I workout first thing in the morning.  If I don't get it done then, there are too many distractions throughout the day to find the time.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice w/out, Trips.  Always fun to be the only one working legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> He already does put me to shame on cardio since there no way in HELL I will attempt his cardio workout.  Atleast not for a long long while
> 
> Nice workout
> 
> Ohh and the pullups are also tough on us little people too :wink:  Looks like I may be in on the pull up challenge....



 Devlin

Good.  The more, the merrier.  And if you can do an hour of cardio, you'd have no trouble doing my version.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn, you deadlift more than me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice w/out, Trips.  Always fun to be the only one working legs.



 Pylon

I've noticed that people just don't like to work legs, probably because it takes a lot of effort.  Of those that do work legs, it's mostly leg extensions and lying leg curls.  Even when I went to that busy Gold's up in Woburn, the day I did legs there were three other guys using doing leg presses and one guy doing quarter squats and lunges.  Everyone else was doing upper body or cardio.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, you deadlift more than me!



 Jake

At least for the time being until you get serious again.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll be happy when I can pull up 4 plates....now if I can do that w/out straps...WHEW!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow!! nice number on those Deadlifts, and Shrugs!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll be happy when I can pull up 4 plates....now if I can do that w/out straps...WHEW!



 No straps for deadlifts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow!! nice number on those Deadlifts, and Shrugs!!!



 Billie

Thank you and welcome to my journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

*Let the Great Pull-up Challenge Begin!*

*Fri, Dec 9. DE Bench*

Pull-ups
BW x 6  
BW x 5

Burner, you???re safe for a while.   

Speed Bench (Ramping up again, starting with ~50%)
Mini-bands + 155, 8 x 3 

Bench Press
155 x 15
155 x 11

Incline DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 5

Pull-ups (yes, again)
BW x 5
BW x 4

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
75 x 10 + 10
75 x 8 + 7   
75 x 6 + 5

I did the skulls with a thumbless grip.  There seemed to be much less stress on the elbows than when I used a normal grip.

1 arm DB Row
110 x 8
110 x 8

Pull-ups (one more time)
BW x 4
BW x 3

BB Curls
65 x 10
75 x 7
75 x 6


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> I've noticed that people just don't like to work legs, probably because it takes a lot of effort.  Of those that do work legs, it's mostly leg extensions and lying leg curls.  Even when I went to that busy Gold's up in Woburn, the day I did legs there were three other guys using doing leg presses and one guy doing quarter squats and lunges.  Everyone else was doing upper body or cardio.




I always enjoy going to a gym in a different town and seeing how much dust is gathered on the power cage.  I went to Gold's in St. Paul a while back.  It was a great place, lots of everything, a pool, juice bar, high tech everything.  And there, waaaaaaaay back in the corner, stood two cages, untouched by human hands.  I looked at the guys there who were busting out of their shirts, tottering around on toothpicks, and just laughed...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Dec 9. DE Bench*
> Burner, you???re safe for a while.


...not if I keep missing workouts....

liked how u went back and knocked out some more though!

Maybe a thought on something I read some time back..might be beneficial on a couple 'layers'...
if u can...when u get done doing a set of bench...go a do a set of pull ups..something about the opposite muscles making u stronger? (your bench may be better) and dont count the pull ups as a back work out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I always enjoy going to a gym in a different town and seeing how much dust is gathered on the power cage.  I went to Gold's in St. Paul a while back.  It was a great place, lots of everything, a pool, juice bar, high tech everything.  And there, waaaaaaaay back in the corner, stood two cages, untouched by human hands.  I looked at the guys there who were busting out of their shirts, tottering around on toothpicks, and just laughed...



  Good one


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW!! 110lb one arm rows??? Yikes..makes me hurt thinking about it! 

I've been lurking for a while...just thought I'd offer my .02 cents worth!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

C'mon, Ms. B- u can do that! I think I would need straps for that much weight though...hmm..gonna have to find out...I am...intrigued....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WOW!! 110lb one arm rows??? Yikes..makes me hurt thinking about it!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while...just thought I'd offer my .02 cents worth!


I do these with a knee and hand on the bench.  Start with arm hanging straight down and pull to abdomin/hip area.  Is this the right form?  I saw in one video the guy rotating the dumbell as he pulled, from pronated to supinated.  Is this necessary?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Dec 9. DE Bench*
> 
> Pull-ups
> BW x 6
> ...



Nice wo Trip  
Getting serious with the pullups   I love1 arm Db rows , good job


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Fantastic job on the pull ups as well as the rest of the workout


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome job on the pullups my Friend!!! Excellent w/o too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WOW!! 110lb one arm rows??? Yikes..makes me hurt thinking about it!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while...just thought I'd offer my .02 cents worth!



 Billie

Don't forget, I weigh about 100 lbs more than you.  That 110 represents just under 50% of my BW.  You're at about 35%, right, so you're not too far off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think I would need straps for that much weight though...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I do these with a knee and hand on the bench.  Start with arm hanging straight down and pull to abdomin/hip area.  Is this the right form?  I saw in one video the guy rotating the dumbell as he pulled, from pronated to supinated.  Is this necessary?



 Boiler

That's exactly the way I did them.  Pull towards the abs and hold for a second. Then let it down slowly and stretch at the bottom.

How's the travelling going?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Getting serious with the pullups   I love1 arm Db rows , good job



 Gary

Burner has issued the challenge and I'm always up for challenges.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic job on the pull ups as well as the rest of the workout



 Devlin

Thank you.  Now it's your turn.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the pullups my Friend!!! Excellent w/o too!!!



 Arch

Thank you.  I would be happy to trade you some pull-ups for some squats.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Thank you.  Now it's your turn.



Tomorrow I will be going for them or atleast one complete


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice work TT!!

Keep doing those pullups


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I do these with a knee and hand on the bench.  Start with arm hanging straight down and pull to abdomin/hip area.  Is this the right form?  I saw in one video the guy rotating the dumbell as he pulled, from pronated to supinated.  Is this necessary?


That's the way I do them too.  I always think of it as starting a mower.  Same action.  The twist isn't all that important, but since Arnold likes to twist the weight on some things, there are dudes that want to twist it every time...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> That's exactly the way I did them.  Pull towards the abs and hold for a second. Then let it down slowly and stretch at the bottom.
> 
> How's the travelling going?



TT, Traveling is over for now! No more blizzard driving for a while I hope.

What about rotating from supinated to pronated during the exercise.  Does this do anything extra?  I've been doing them with a hammer grip.  Shoud I change?

Thanks, and your workouts are an inspiring goal to shoot for


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Inspiration isn't even the word for it! 

and thanks for trying to make me feel better about my DB rows...lol..it was sweet


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

*Sat, Dec 10 DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats 8??? at 50% 1RM (starting ramp up again)
Light bands + 165 x 2 (8 sets)

Seated calve raises (alternated with box squats)
150 x 8 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts at 60% 1RM
275 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 12 (front)
315 x 12 (rear)

SLDL
255 x 6 (4 sets)

Cardio: Squats, Deadlifts, Seated Leg Press triple sets 
135 x 12 + 225 x 7 + 200 x 15
135 x 12 + 225 x 6 + 200 x 12
135 x 9 + 225 x 5 + 200 x 10

Yes, there were only 3 sets today.  Every year around this time, the athletic club holds a fund raiser to raise money for local charities.  It has grown over the years and now includes a Spin-a-thon where there are around the clock 2-hour spinning classes, a 3-on-3 basketball tournament, and fitness challenges (pull-ups, Swiss ball pushups, bench press, jump rope), in addition to some other activities.

I can???t jump rope and my pull-ups suck, so I decided to give the bench press a go.  I cut the cardio short so that I would have something left for the bench.  Attempts were unlimited and there were no time limits between attempts.  

Bench Press
275 x 1
305 
295 x 1
300 x 1
305 x 1

This year they???re going with BP as a percentage of body weight.  I weighed in at 227 (fully clothed) so I wound up with 134%.  When I left, I was sitting in second (someone at ~150 got 230), but it was still early and I expect a lot more lifters to show up around mid-morning.

When I did it last year, I maxed at 285, so the way I look at it, I???ve gained 20 lbs on the bench in one year.  I???ll take a few more of those increases.  I???m also going to attempt the pull-ups next year, so I???ve got 12 months to work on those.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

20lb increase in one year...not bad!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Keep doing those pullups



 YM

I'll definitely be working on those pullups, especially now that I've got a long range goal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> TT, Traveling is over for now! No more blizzard driving for a while I hope.
> 
> What about rotating from supinated to pronated during the exercise.  Does this do anything extra?  I've been doing them with a hammer grip.  Shoud I change?
> 
> Thanks, and your workouts are an inspiring goal to shoot for



 Boiler

Too bad you missed the drink-a-thon at Devlin's last night.  

I can't see how changing wrist position would affect the back.  I do them hammer style.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Inspiration isn't even the word for it!
> 
> and thanks for trying to make me feel better about my DB rows...lol..it was sweet



 Billie

Thank you, Billie.  I don't get called sweet very often.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> 
> I can't see how changing wrist position would affect the back.  I do them hammer style.


I was hoping for that answer.  One less thing to think about


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> Thank you, Billie.  I don't get called sweet very often.



Hey Sweetstuff     Burner made me do it !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Brother Trip, awesome w/o and fantastic addition to your bench my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> Too bad you missed the drink-a-thon at Devlin's last night.



 

Nice increase in the weight in Bench press 

I like that fund raiser idea.  If my gym did something like that I may actually brave a spinning class for it


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Sweetstuff     Burner made me do it !



Gary, this is so sudden!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Trip, awesome w/o and fantastic addition to your bench my Friend!!!



 and Thanks, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice increase in the weight in Bench press
> 
> I like that fund raiser idea.  If my gym did something like that I may actually brave a spinning class for it



 Devlin

How's the head feeling today?  

Each year they're adding more activities.  I suggested adding squats and deadlifts for next year, but he laughed and said that I'd probably be the only one in it.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> How's the head feeling today?
> 
> Each year they're adding more activities.  I suggested adding squats and deadlifts for next year, but he laughed and said that I'd probably be the only one in it.



Well I drank enough to get a nice buzz going   , but not enough for a hangover so it was the best of both worlds.  

Sounds like a lot of fun.  Tell them they will never know who would go for the deadlifts and squats besides you if they don't add it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Good point, Dev.  How could they not do a deadlift comp?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Plus they could "advertise" it as a beat Trip's deadlift day or beat Trip's squat record  

With the huge ego's of guys, what guy is going to resist trying to beat another man's lift record.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2005)

After thinking about it for a while, I can see why they would be hesitant to add the other PL lifts.  

For squats, they'd need someone to judge depth.  Since 90% of the people I see squatting don't come anywhere near parallel, this would be difficult.  And the couple of people who do reach parallel use the Smith machine with very light weights.

Deadlifts would be easier to judge, but almost no one does them, so that wouldn't be much of a competition.  And the point of the comp was to raise money.

Bench press? Hell, everyone benches.  I'm surprised they didn't have a curl contest, too.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

I could build a box with an adjustable ass buzzer on it for your comp.  It could have two limit switches.  The first one triggers at 45 degrees, the second at parallel to the ground.  If both contacts are not met, a message screams out over the pa system:  "You are eliminated because you are too much of a wussy to do full squats!"


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I could build a box with an adjustable ass buzzer on it for your comp.  It could have two limit switches.  The first one triggers at 45 degrees, the second at parallel to the ground.  If both contacts are not met, a message screams out over the pa system:  "You are eliminated because you are too much of a wussy to do full squats!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> For squats, they'd need someone to judge depth. Since 90% of the people I see squatting don't come anywhere near parallel, this would be difficult. And the couple of people who do reach parallel use the Smith machine with very light weights.
> .


 
kinda funny about that...I see guys all the time doing 'partials'...u just wanna walk to them and ask if they are doing partials on purpose?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

*Mon, Dec 12. ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Tricep Extensions
6 plates x 8 (rope)
6 plates x 7 (rope)
6 plates x 9 (reverse grip)
7 plates x 6 (reverse grip)
7 plates x 7 (V-bar)
7 plates x 6 (V-bar)
7 plates x 8 (straight bar)
7 plates x 8 (straight bar)

Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

HS High Rows
270 x 6 (3 sets)

HS Low Rows
180 x 10
180 x 9
180 x 7

BB curls
85 x 5
85 x 5
75 x 7

Hanging Leg Raises
11
10
8

My shoulders were unbelievably sore from benching on Saturday.  Sunday wasn???t too bad, but today was another story.  I also realize from the contest that the triceps are still my weak point.  On the failed attempt, I stalled half-way up and on both the 300 and 305, I struggled with the lockout.  In fact, what probably happened is that as my triceps got tired and failed, my elbows started to flare out, and I just muscled the weight up with my shoulders.  Not something I want to do on a regular basis because that could lead to severe shoulder problems.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

how'd u like the PU's after doing a chest exercise? Have u compounded them?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner

Putting them earlier in the workout makes them a little easier.  If you mean superset them with the bench press, then no I haven't done that.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

yep...that's what I meant...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Dec 12. ME Bench*
> 
> Floor Press
> 135 x 3 (2 sets)
> ...


Awesome w/o Brother Triple!!! Your pullups are coming along very nice my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Dec 12. ME Bench*
> My shoulders were unbelievably sore from benching on Saturday. Sunday wasn???t too bad, but today was another story. I also realize from the contest that the triceps are still my weak point. On the failed attempt, I stalled half-way up and on both the 300 and 305, I struggled with the lockout. In fact, what probably happened is that as my triceps got tired and failed, my elbows started to flare out, and I just muscled the weight up with my shoulders. Not something I want to do on a regular basis because that could lead to severe shoulder problems.


I did not see this...do be careful...don't wanna dink anything up...knock u out of commssion for a while...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice wo Trip,

Way to show those pullups who's boss


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a crazy tri workout.  It took me a couple of times reading it to make sure I understood it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Triple!!! Your pullups are coming along very nice my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  I'm going to hit them 2 or 3 times a workout twice a week.  I want to hit double digits before the year is out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I did not see this...do be careful...don't wanna dink anything up...knock u out of commssion for a while...



 Burner

I know, shoulders are very delicate.  I kept the 1 rep sets to a minimum.  I was also supposed to do close grip bp's and military presses, but decided to lay off any kind of pressing after the initial benching.  I've had messed up shoulders before, and I don't want them again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip,
> 
> Way to show those pullups who's boss



 Gary

Thanks.  I'm trying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's a crazy tri workout.  It took me a couple of times reading it to make sure I understood it.



 Pylon

Since I didn't want to do any close grip presses, I decided just to do 8 sets of tri extensions, 4 different grips, 2 sets each.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

8 sets of tri extensions   Can we say ouch


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> Since I didn't want to do any close grip presses, I decided just to do 8 sets of tri extensions, 4 different grips, 2 sets each.


I think I'm going to try varying my grip next time.  I always do the v-bars.  Would one set of each be enough?  I usually only do 3 sets total.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> Since I didn't want to do any close grip presses, I decided just to do 8 sets of tri extensions, 4 different grips, 2 sets each.


u also do dips? I will do cg bench one week and dips the next...



Hey BM- u only do three sets total for tris? Did I read that right?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u also do dips? I will do cg bench one week and dips the next...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BM- u only do three sets total for tris? Did I read that right?


I only do three sets of tricep pushdowns.  I also do 3 sets of dips, 3 sets of overhead extensions (cable or db) and sometimes pullovers (or pushdown machine).


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 8 sets of tri extensions   Can we say ouch



 Devlin

I think I did on the last couple of reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to try varying my grip next time.  I always do the v-bars.  Would one set of each be enough?  I usually only do 3 sets total.



 Boiler

Three would work.  I don't normally do 8 sets of tri extensions.  It was only because I couldn't do any more pressing.

My suggestion would be one set with a rope (or U-bar), one set reverse grip (palms up, works better with an EZ-bar attachment), and then either V-bar or straight-bar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u also do dips? I will do cg bench one week and dips the next...



 Burner

I hit triceps twice a week.  Once is normally close grip presses followed by extensions.  The other day is dips followed by skull/cg supersets.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I only do three sets of tricep pushdowns. I also do 3 sets of dips, 3 sets of overhead extensions (cable or db) and sometimes pullovers (or pushdown machine).


gotcha. I do about teh same: 2 - 3 sets per exercise and 3 exercises.
I wish I could remember where I read it, but there is also a 'certain order' in which to do tris to get maximum potential...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> Three would work.  I don't normally do 8 sets of tri extensions.  It was only because I couldn't do any more pressing.
> 
> My suggestion would be one set with a rope (or U-bar), one set reverse grip (palms up, works better with an EZ-bar attachment), and then either V-bar or straight-bar.


I was thinking about one set of 8 reps each for each grip for a total of 32 reps.  I'll try it next time.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Thanks.  I'm going to hit them 2 or 3 times a workout twice a week.  I want to hit double digits before the year is out.


I already HIT double digits..........................................................






if you multiply by 4  

All the best to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I already HIT double digits..........................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm just trying to get to single digits....   

You know, I was perfactly happy never doing chins until you people came along...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to get to single digits....
> 
> You know, I was perfactly happy never doing chins until you people came along...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo.. steevareno whats up!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to get to single digits....
> 
> You know, I was perfactly happy never doing chins until you people came along...


 
Amen to that!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah...but when your back REALLY begins to take on the 'V" taper...u will be singing a different tune!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wed, Dec 14. ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2
315 x 1
325 x 1
335   

Walkouts (10 second hold)
405
455
505
555

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3

Good Mornings
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 3
265 x 3

Seated Calve Raises
135 x 12 (2 sets)
160 x 8 (2 sets)
175 x 6 (2 sets)

Pull-ups  Obsessed? Who, me?
BW x 7
BW x 6

Lame attempt at cardio: Squats plus Deadlifts supersets
135 x 20 + 225 x 5
135 x 20 + 225 x 4

Side Bends
115 x 7
115 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. Obsessed  

Are the walkouts new ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

and..more importantly...are walkouts...just holding the weight on your shoulders?
no worries on missing the 335...u did good on all other sets.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG....160lb on abs?????????

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Yea, walkouts help get you used to holding huge weights.  Its for the CNS I believe.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

sweet...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Triple!!! No worries my Friend, I bet you nail 335 like theres no tomorrow next time!!! You and those pullups, your making me hurt!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr. Obsessed
> 
> Are the walkouts new ?



 Gary

I've done the walkouts before, but it's not something I want to do every week.  I added them in today on the spur of the moment when the 335 felt _very_ heavy on my shoulders.  As Jake mentioned, it's a conditioning exercise for the CNS.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> and..more importantly...are walkouts...just holding the weight on your shoulders?
> no worries on missing the 335...u did good on all other sets.



 Burner

You got it!  I think I was doomed as soon as I unracked the weight.  It felt quite heavy, much heavier than the 325.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> OMG....160lb on abs?????????
> 
> OUCH!!!!!



 Billie

Gotta work the abs hard to handle the heavy weights.  That tells me there's some abs in there, just too hard to see them with all that insulation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, walkouts help get you used to holding huge weights.  Its for the CNS I believe.



 Jake

Thanks for covering my back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Brother Triple!!! No worries my Friend, I bet you nail 335 like theres no tomorrow next time!!! You and those pullups, your making me hurt!!!



 Arch

Thanks and I sure plan to try again.  Pullups - what fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> sweet...



That's the second time I've been called sweet recently.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> You got it! I think I was doomed as soon as I unracked the weight. It felt quite heavy, much heavier than the 325.


hate that feeling.
Get ready...unrack it...take control of the weight and then...WTF????
This isn't supposed to be this 'heavy!'


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

walk outs are good.  You can also try to do little mini squats if you feel comfortable.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

u mean the range...most people think are 'real' squats...

I luv the safety bars in the power cage for this...I set them just far below so I can come down to a partial..then push it back up...good stuff.

wow....I do the same thing as p-funk? Dude! I rock!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That's the second time I've been called sweet recently.


I...uh...never....said....uh....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

So, with walkouts, I assume you are just unracking and stepping away?  Or just unrack?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> walk outs are good.  You can also try to do little mini squats if you feel comfortable.



 P-funk

Do you think they're beneficial?  I've tried them before, but didn't think they were doing much.  Maybe I need to give them more time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, with walkouts, I assume you are just unracking and stepping away?  Or just unrack?



 Pylon

How's things down in N'orleans?

I unrack, step back as if I was going to squat, hold for 10 seconds, and then rerack.  I've got the safety bars set one hole down, so even if it crushes me, the bar won't go far.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> P-funk
> 
> Do you think they're beneficial?  I've tried them before, but didn't think they were doing much.  Maybe I need to give them more time.




they defenitly make you get used to having heavy weight on your back.  Maybe a weight that is just above your 1RM.  Walk it out and do a small quarter squat or less.  Heavy quarter squats will help you really feel the weight too.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Fantastic workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> Gotta work the abs hard to handle the heavy weights. That tells me there's some abs in there, just too hard to see them with all that insulation.


 
nah..that just means you have some meat on your bones...and THAT is a very good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> P-funk
> 
> Do you think they're beneficial?  I've tried them before, but didn't think they were doing much.  Maybe I need to give them more time.


Most definately. They helped me out a lot when used.

Next time do 1 or 2 walkouts, maybe a little quarter squat and then do your ME lift of 335 or higher.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

The walkouts sound interesting, if only so people see you prepping a lot of plates on the bar.  I may try them when I am back to working legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Most definately. They helped me out a lot when used.
> 
> Next time do 1 or 2 walkouts, maybe a little quarter squat and then do your ME lift of 335 or higher.



 Rocco

So what did you do?  Triples, then walkouts with partials, and then the 1RMs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> The walkouts sound interesting, if only so people see you prepping a lot of plates on the bar.  I may try them when I am back to working legs.



 Pylon

I don't care about other people seeing me load the bar.  I'd rather them see me actually lift it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah..that just means you have some meat on your bones...and THAT is a very good thing


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

*Fri, Dec 16. DE Bench*

Pull-ups
BW x 8 
BW x 5

Speed Bench (~55%)
Mini-bands + 170, 8 x 3 

Bench Press
170 x 12

Incline DB Press
70 x 8
70 x 6

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 6

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
80 x 8 + 7
80 x 7 + 7   
80 x 6 + 7

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

1 arm DB Row
115 x 7
115 x 5

WG Seated Cable Row
10 plates x 12
12 plates x 12

Military Press
95 x 8
95 x 5

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 8
20 x 10

BB Curls
75 x 9
75 x 8

When I woke up this morning and heard the rain pounding on the windows, I so very much wanted to roll over and go back to sleep.  I knew, however, that the abuse I would get here on IM for missing a workout would far outweigh any pleasure I might get by sleeping in.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Dec 16. DE Bench*
> 
> Pull-ups
> BW x 8
> ...



Thats what we're here for !! Nice job on the Pullups/dips


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

"I cant workout.. the rain is too much, it will mess my hair up  "


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats what we're here for !! Nice job on the Pullups/dips



 Gary

And you all do an excellent job at it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "I cant workout.. the rain is too much, it will mess my hair up  "



 Jake

The way my hair looks in the morning, rain could only make it look better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

hey..awsome job on the pullups! very impressive


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

I was going to throw the flag and give you 15 yards for baiting and taunting, but hell, I'd be dancing like a bananna if I did that too!  Good job, TT 
I think you are currently winning the challenge.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

Great w/o my Friend!!! I hear ya about the rain, really makes you want to roll over and enjoy being lazy don't it!!! But thats why WE are all different than the rest!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Fantastic workout   You are killing us with the pull ups   you can back off them, now, please


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

looks like the pull ups are getting there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Billie
Thanks.  Pull-ups are getting there, slowly but surely.


 Boiler
  


 Arch
And that is why I'm usually one of the few in the gym.  How's the crowds when you go?


 Devlin
Back off the pull-ups?  Was that a pun? 


 Burner
It's _you_ I'm trying to catch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great job on the pull-ups!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

*No, I didn't slack off on Saturday.*

*Sat, Dec 17 DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats 8??? at 55% 1RM
Light bands + 180 x 2 (8 sets)

Seated calve raises (alternated with box squats)
170 x 9 (4 sets)
170 x 8 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlifts at 65% 1RM
295 x 2 (6 sets)

SLDL
275 x 5 (4 sets)

Cardio: Squats and Deadlifts supersets 
135 x 20 + 225 x 6
135 x 15 + 225 x 4
135 x 12 + 225 x 4

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 6
160 x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
12
8

Hyperextensions
35 x 8
35 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Rocco

Thanks.  It's part of the great pull-up challenge.  Burner said he can get about 12.  After I catch him, I'm going after YM.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rocco
> 
> Thanks.  It's part of the great pull-up challenge.  Burner said he can get about 12.  After I catch him, I'm going after YM.


I bet we could sell some tickets for that event!

What's for lunch today?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

*Working out at the butt crack of dawn*

*Mon, Dec 19. ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 2
285 x 1
295 x 1

I decided to up the rep range on the warm-up sets, trying to work on the muscular endurance a little.

Decline CG Bench Press (something new!)
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 4

Tricep Extensions with 7 plates
Reverse grip x 8
Rope x 7
V-bar x 8
EZ-bar x 8

Pull-ups (No taunting today, Boiler  )
BW x 6  
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

BB Rows (I cheated and used straps)
225 x 7 (4 sets)

Military Press
105 x 6
110 x 5

BB curls
75 x 8
85 x 6

Incline DB Curls
30 x 8
30 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What's for lunch today?



 Boiler

Funny you should ask, as I'm just about ready to heat it up.  I've got a couple of baked chicken breasts topped with salsa plus a side dish of peppers, onions, and green beans with a little bit of grated cheese.  Today's mid-morning and mid-afternoon snacks are tuna salad.

How about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rocco
> 
> Thanks. It's part of the great pull-up challenge. Burner said he can get about 12. After I catch him, I'm going after YM.


 


			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> It's _you_ I'm trying to catch.


 
no worries...I have not been in a few weeks...I am gonna have to work on catching u....but, I do not see much anything to keep me from the gym this week...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

sweet rows! I can't really do 225 yet...I could get a set of 2 - 3, but felt I was cheating too much, so backed off....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> Funny you should ask, as I'm just about ready to heat it up.  I've got a couple of baked chicken breasts topped with salsa plus a side dish of peppers, onions, and green beans with a little bit of grated cheese.  Today's mid-morning and mid-afternoon snacks are tuna salad.
> 
> How about you?


Chicken, veggies and brown rice stir fried in teriyaki sauce.  Leftover from last week.  Gotta love tupperware.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Chicken, veggies and brown rice stir fried in teriyaki sauce.  Leftover from last week.  Gotta love tupperware.



Are they all cooked together?  I tried a chicken and brown rice in a crock pot last week, and it was rather lousy.  The rice had a bland taste to it, not to mention not all of it cooked (had a few crunchy bites).   Any suggestions for improving the taste?  I like spicy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

have u substitiuted chicken broth for some water? add different spices.

Ever hear of a 'mudge meal'?
You know mudge, right? He does chicken and brown rice..then puts marinara sauce over it. Very good..I can vouch for!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are they all cooked together?  I tried a chicken and brown rice in a crock pot last week, and it was rather lousy.  The rice had a bland taste to it, not to mention not all of it cooked (had a few crunchy bites).   Any suggestions for improving the taste?  I like spicy.



Well, rice takes the right amount of liquid to cook properly.  Usually twice as much liquid as rice itself.  I usually cook this separate and then add it back in.  For stir fry I usually do it this way.  Cube up about a pound of chicken.  Add a little olive oil, some salt and pepper and stir fry it until it is done, then take it out.  Add in your chopped veggies and stir fry these.  Veggies that are more firm take a little longer, so sometimes I start these first, but it doesn't really matter.  Softer veggies will just get more soft the longer you cook them.  This is where I add in a sauce if I'm using one.  If you like it hot, go to the asian section of your grocery store.  The last spicy bottle I bought was San-J Hot and Spicy Szechuan Sauce.  You can also add varying amounts of heat with fresh peppers.  Just buy a different one or two when you go to the grocery store.  Be careful, though, some of them are real hot and can overtatke the dish.  There is usually a chart in the produce section.  Poblanos are a favorite of mine and of course jalepenos are always available.  When the veggies are done, just add the chicken back in and heat it through.  If your pan is big enough you can add the cooked rice too.  I usually leave it separate and then when I'm done cooking, measure it out into tupperware.  It reheats really well in the microwave.  If it looks a little dry when you go to reheat it, add a splash of water.  This whole process only takes about 10 to 15 minutes to make if you chop your veggies fast when the chicken is cooking.  I usually use 10 minute brown rice and it gets done at the same time as the stir fry.  

Veggies I like to use: Peppers (hot and sweet) onions (red ones have a little more kick) , garlic, mushrooms, broccoli, eggplant, bean sprouts.

You can do this just as easily with shrimp or beef too.  The reason I cook the meat separate is because then it doesn't get over cooked and dry out.  If you get the cooked shrimp ($12 for 2 lbs. at costco) you just throw it in at the end and let it heat through.

Hope that helps.  I do this about once a week and there are plenty of leftovers for lunches and snacks later.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice wo Trip  


> Pull-ups (No taunting today, Boiler  )
> BW x 6


Whats with the   ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats with the   ?



 Gary

Because I got 8 last Friday.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Because I got 8 last Friday.



Hmmmmmm , I missed that .  Didn't fo back far enough I guess. Oh well, you 'll do 9-10 next time


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey trip-
do u have sup. grip pull up bars? I do pull ups one week, then do supp grip pull ups the next...maybe that may help?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Trip I think we need to discuss your diving into the pull up challenge   Your killing some of us, Ok your killing me  

Nice workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey trip-
> do u have sup. grip pull up bars? I do pull ups one week, then do supp grip pull ups the next...maybe that may help?



I'm not sure what sup grip pull up bars are.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner, Boiler - Thanks for the hints on making the brown rice a little more palatable.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Trip I think we need to discuss your diving into the pull up challenge   Your killing some of us, Ok your killing me



I tend to do that - dive right in, that is.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner, Boiler - Thanks for the hints on making the brown rice a little more palatable.


No problem.  For just the rice, you can also use balsamic vinegar, soy sauce or lite italian dressing.  I like them all.  Watch the cals on the italian dressing, a little goes along ways in that dept.  Oh, and for heat, I almost forgot prepared horseradish!  Nothing clears the sinuses like that stuff.  Which brings to mind shrimp cocktail sauce, another good adder with some punch.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what sup grip pull up bars are.


suppinated grip. Palms facing each other...sorry...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> suppinated grip. Palms facing each other



They have one, it's on the assisted pull-up/dip machine.  Does that grip put you in a stronger position for pull-ups?  Is that your point?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

actually, it's easier, so u can up your reps. It's just a different grip to use...like inc bench press to flat bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They have one, it's on the assisted pull-up/dip machine. Does that grip put you in a stronger position for pull-ups? Is that your point?


I think the answer u were looking for was: yes..


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2005)

Your pressing strength still amazes me.  Im hella far behind


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sexy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, heres a Triple Happy Birthday to ya !!

Happy Birthday !
Happy Birthday !!
Happy Birthday  !!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

happy birthday!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday, TT!! Have a great day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Bday TT!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rocco
> 
> Thanks.  It's part of the great pull-up challenge.  Burner said he can get about 12.  After I catch him, I'm going after YM.



 

Speaking up pullups .... Have you seen the "plyo pullups" in this vid...


http://www.marunde-muscle.com/videos/407x20.mpg


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy bday, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy B-day, Trips!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Devlin, Gary, P-funk, Boiler, YM, Pylon, Burner, Jake and min0

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Speaking up pullups .... Have you seen the "plyo pullups" in this vid...
> 
> 
> http://www.marunde-muscle.com/videos/407x20.mpg



I saw that link in another thread, but it's not working for me.  I'll have to try it at home.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh crap, I'm late.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

I just watched it...WOW...dude is massive!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOUOOOUUUUU!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco and Billie

Thanks for the birthday greetings and the kiss, too.  Just Billie on the kiss.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

oh c'mon, don't let JOhn H. har u say that....REAL men HONESTLY can pleasure one another TRUTHFULLY!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Whatever floats your boat, Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

not this guys' boat....don't tell me u have not sat back and hada good laugh @ John's posts?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brother triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not this guys' boat....don't tell me u have not sat back and hada good laugh @ John's posts?



Dear Burner,

Yes I HAVE had some GOOD laughs at his inane posts, but alas, I had to stop reading his DRIVEL since they all started to sound the SAME, and it seemed like my IQ was dropping everytime I read one of his POSTS.

Take care,
Triple T


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Arch

Thank you!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dear Burner,
> 
> Yes I HAVE had some GOOD laughs at his inane posts, but alas, I had to stop reading his DRIVEL since they all started to sound the SAME, and it seemed like my IQ was dropping everytime I read one of his POSTS.
> 
> ...


guess...u have....read a post or two....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

*I did squat today*

*Wed, Dec 21. ME Squat/DL*

Squats (Triples were full depth.  Singles were to just below parallel.)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1 (form was not the best, the last half was more of a good morning than a squat  )

Partial squats (to about 45 degrees, what most people call squatting  )
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 2

Suspended squats (starting just below parallel)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 2
265 x 2

Front squats
95 x 5
95 x 5

First set was done holding the bar with my hands.  Second set was done with arms crossed.  Neither way felt really comfortable.

Seated Calve Raises (done during the squatting)
95 x 12
135 x 12
180 x 10
180 x 8
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 6

Deadlifts (starting to fade  )
225 x 2
315 x 2
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

SLDL (back is fried about now)
275 x 7

Hanging Leg Raise
16
12

 No cardio today.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

legs feeling good? Think I am gonna do a bit of this tonight....not deads tho...do those on back days.
335? See if I can do that....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Legs are feeling a little fatigued, but no soreness yet.  Tomorrow is the test, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

...or Friday....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Leg day for me too.  Good workout, TT.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

I wish I could do leg day...holding off until Jan to let the knee rest.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I wish I could do leg day...holding off until Jan to let the knee rest.


You're just sandbagging so you can win that contest that starts in January Just Kidding!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

what contest?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

This contest.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

gotcha. thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmmmmmm  , could of swore I posted in here at lunch. LOL

Killer wo !  Suspended squats sound insane


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Good looking workout Trip


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You're just sandbagging so you can win that contest that starts in January Just Kidding!



I wish!  Man, as much as I love leg day, it's killing me to miss it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm  , could of swore I posted in here at lunch. LOL
> 
> Killer wo !  Suspended squats sound insane



 Gary

Things were really slow with the server around noon today.  I was having trouble posting, too.  Had to do some of them twice.

The suspended squats really revealed my weak point (getting out of the bottom position).  I'll be keeping those in the workout on a consistent basis.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Good looking workout Trip



 Billie

Thanks and get well soon!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Legs are feeling a little fatigued, but no soreness yet.  Tomorrow is the test, though.



Operative word being YET.   I see I'm not the only one that went for killer workout today


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

how are the legs on this fine day, sir?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

The legs feel great, as if I didn't even work them out yesterday.    Maybe I need to change things up.  Lower back, as usual, is slightly fatigued and stiff, about what is expected after that type of workout.  When's your next visit to the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

in about 4 hours, thank you....   I have a date with the squat rack...I'm gonna get some on this date....


if u are not feeling it....maybe next workout, go for high reps....I find that whenever I do/did legs....I never really felt 'it' after low rep days...but throw those high reps in there....WHEW! Franenstein walk time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

Great w/o TT and congrats on the 335. It may have been half GM but that still counts  I'm missing westside LOL!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> in about 4 hours, thank you....  *I have a date with the squat rack...I'm gonna get some on this date....*
> 
> if u are not feeling it....maybe next workout, go for high reps....I find that whenever I do/did legs....I never really felt 'it' after low rep days...but throw those high reps in there....WHEW! Franenstein walk time!



 I will never be able to look at the squat rack in the same way again.  Thanks for putting that image in my head.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

if THAT puts an image in your head..what am I thinking.....NOW.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> if THAT puts an image in your head..what am I thinking.....NOW.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

....it has something to do w/ that out fit u used to wear to work...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have a date with the squat rack!



Hopefully you'll be able to get it up.    The weight, that is.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o TT and congrats on the 335. It may have been half GM but that still counts  I'm missing westside LOL!



 Rocco

Thanks.  And I had the sense not to try any higher weights. 

It looks like you're having fun with the O-lifting.  I've checked out some of your videos.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

And as for Devlin and Burner, what do you think this is? Boiler's journal?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....it has something to do w/ that out fit u used to wear to work...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And as for Devlin and Burner, what do you think this is? Boiler's journal?


we all switch off....it was mine, then hers, then BM's...now it's YOUR turn...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And as for Devlin and Burner, what do you think this is? Boiler's journal?



 Just wait until tomorrow


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And as for Devlin and Burner, what do you think this is? Boiler's journal?


It wouldn't be the same without some Billie Wang in it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

maybe not for you.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

gotta change things up once in a while!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> gotta change things up once in a while!!



Is it the creatine ? LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> gotta change things up once in a while!!


look! She's back! (and she's got....tassles....)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2005)

That's much better than what was popping up in Boiler's journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2005)

*Fri, Dec 23. DE Bench*

I???m dropping the speed bench and band work for a while and replacing it with a 5x5 routine.  
I felt I had stagnated with some of the dynamic effort workouts.

 Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline BB Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 7

I haven???t done incline BB presses in a long, long time.

Shoulder width Pull-ups
BW x 8 (back to where I was last week)
BW x 5

Dips
BW+10 x 7
BW+10 x 6

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
85 x 7 + 9
85 x 6 + 7

1 arm Triceps extension (reps are each arm)
Underhand grip 3 plates x 7
Overhand grip 3 plates x 8

Burner-style Pull-ups (palms facing each other)
BW x 6
BW x 4

HS High Row
270 x 10
270 x 10
290 x 6
290 x 6
180 x 15

Preacher BB Curls
55 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 7
65 x 6

Incline DB Curls
30 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

NICE! bet your chest was P U M P E D!!!! after that!

How'd u like the 'burner pull ups'?
Did u feel stronger? I will be doing those this week, and regular PU's next week.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice wo Trip  

Pull ups and dips looking good !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

just wanted to pop in and say MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays, TT!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Trip! Great workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

*Sat, Dec 24 DE Squat/DL*

The revamping of dynamic effort day continues.

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (5 sets)
185 x 20   (I couldn???t find a smiley for sucking wind  )

And now for something new.

Sumo Deadlifts
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 8 (front)
315 x 8 (behind back)

Haven???t done shrugs in a couple of weeks and boy did it show.  

Good Mornings
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 8
135 x 8
160 x 8
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
12
9


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Everyone

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

how'd u like the sumos? I read them in YM's journal...and am thinking ofthrowing in a couple sets sometime...
kick ass on that 20 rep set! *ESPECIALLY* after your 5 sets of 225!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Too soon to tell on the sumos.  I started very light, almost too light.  I didn't feel much, but I'll bump the weight up next week.  I'm going to stay with conventional on ME day and sumo on DE day, at least for a month or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

what are ME and DE days?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

The terms come from Westside Barbell, a powerlifting routine.  ME is Maximum Effort, where you do triples and singles on the primary lift(s).  DE is Dynamic Effort where the emphasis is on speed (explosive movements).  I've ditched the speed work for a while.  If you do a google search on "Westside Barbell" you'll find all the information that you could possibly want.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2005)

*Mon, Dec 26. ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
280 x 1
295 x 1

CG Bench Lockouts (starting about 3 inches off the chest)
135 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 3

Tricep Extensions with 8 plates
U-bar x 8
U-bar x 8
V-bar x 6
V-bar x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 4
BW x 4

Burner Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

BB Rows (straps)
235 x 6
235 x 5

WG Seated Cable rows
16 plates x 7
16 plates x 6

Military Press
95 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 5

BB curls
85 x 6
85 x 6

Incline DB Curls
35 x 9
35 x 7


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks like you didn't miss a beat from the holiday.  Well done!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 26, 2005)

Pylon

With Christmas falling on Sunday (a normal day off for me), I didn't have to adjust my workout schedule at all.  In fact, I've got this week off from work, but I still got up early for the workout.  I couldn't see disrupting my normal routine for just one week.

All things considered, I kept the overeating to a minimum this weekend.  Chocolate covered peanut butter squares were my downfall.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> With Christmas falling on Sunday (a normal day off for me), I didn't have to adjust my workout schedule at all.  In fact, I've got this week off from work, but I still got up early for the workout.  I couldn't see disrupting my normal routine for just one week.
> 
> All things considered, I kept the overeating to a minimum this weekend.  Chocolate covered peanut butter squares were my downfall.



Mine was PB/choc chip cookies.  Well worth it, I think...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Chocolate covered peanut butter squares were my downfall.


I'd be a doomed man w/ those too....
 

I'll look those up...( ME/ DE)
'morning!
I got to sleep in today...and it was GOOOOOD...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got to sleep in today...and it was GOOOOOD...



You lucky dogs, I haven't been able to sleep in at all this weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Great w/o my Friend, hope you had a GREAT Christmas!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Heya Trips - hope you managed to get rid of those squares before the holdiay weekend ended.  That stuff counts again, you know.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You lucky dogs, I haven't been able to sleep in at all this weekend


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

hiya Trip! hope the holiday was good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You lucky dogs, I haven't been able to sleep in at all this weekend



 Devlin

Then I probably shouldn't tell you that I slept in until 8:30 this morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o my Friend, hope you had a GREAT Christmas!!!



 Arch

Thank you.  Santa did good this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Trips - hope you managed to get rid of those squares before the holdiay weekend ended.  That stuff counts again, you know.




 Pylon

There were several pieces left after Sunday night.  I ate one piece Monday and another one today.  Not sure who got the others, but they're all gone now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Trip! hope the holiday was good!



 Billie

Yes it was and I've got this week off, too.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 27, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Then I probably shouldn't tell you that I slept in until 8:30 this morning.



No you shouldn't have.  I ended up spending the night on the couch last night.  Drifted off to sleep during the news, next thing I knew the sound of the dumpster being dumped woke me at 530AM, dozed until 7 AM.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, sometimes those suprise couch trips are the best kind of sleep.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Trip ,
hows it going ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No you shouldn't have. I ended up spending the night on the couch last night. Drifted off to sleep during the news, next thing I knew the sound of the dumpster being dumped woke me at 530AM, dozed until 7 AM.


how's the back and neck?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> There were several pieces left after Sunday night. I ate one piece Monday and another one today. Not sure who got the others, but they're all gone now.


 
I brought in the 12 pack pf butter finger candy bars I got for Christmas...minus 2...would have been....rude to not have had a couple....
They are about 4 feet away from me right now....taunting me....But! I will be strong!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I brought in the 12 pack pf butter finger candy bars I got for Christmas...minus 2...would have been....rude to not have had a couple....
> They are about 4 feet away from me right now....taunting me....But! I will be strong!



I made sure none of the leftover cookies from Xmas made their way back to my house.  Better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

do I need to check my mail, Mr. I didn't make any extra pie, man?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do I need to check my mail, Mr. I didn't make any extra pie, man?



I'm pretty sure there is a law against mailing that kind of stuff...or there should be, at least.

Don't hold your breath, anyway.  I'm sure my wife will be happy to eat any extra goodies laying around the house.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

well...didn't hurt to ask..


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

Hows it going Brother Trip???


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how's the back and neck?



The back was fine, the neck was a diffierent story.  All is much better now.  However, not all the cookies managed to depart from my place


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The back was fine, the neck was a diffierent story.  All is much better now.  However, not all the cookies managed to depart from my place



Dem cookies is the devil's candy...yoos gots to watch out fer dem!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dem cookies is the devil's candy...yoos gots to watch out fer dem!



Them and the peanut butter filled pretzels  My apartment is not for the faint of heart at the moment.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey TT, how goes it?  You said santa did good.  So............


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Them and the peanut butter filled pretzels  My apartment is not for the faint of heart at the moment.



Never been a fan of the PB pretzels.  Choc covered pretzels (or yogurt covered) or just a plain PBJ hold way more sway over me.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Never been a fan of the PB pretzels.  Choc covered pretzels (or yogurt covered) or just a plain PBJ hold way more sway over me.



Ohh I had the chocolate covered pretzels too, but atleast I passed on the chocolate covered peanut butter filled pretzels.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I had the chocolate covered pretzels too, but atleast I passed on the chocolate covered peanut butter filled pretzels.



Someone actually makes those?  Savages...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Someone actually makes those?  Savages...



Ohh yeah, they are found in the instant diet killing store...Old Kentucky Candy (Chocolate) Inc.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I had the chocolate covered pretzels too, but atleast I passed on the chocolate covered peanut butter filled pretzels.


well...if u are gonna go...GO BIG!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I brought in the 12 pack pf butter finger candy bars I got for Christmas





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> However, not all the cookies managed to depart from my place





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Dem cookies is the devil's candy...yoos gots to watch out fer dem!





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Them and the peanut butter filled pretzels





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Choc covered pretzels (or yogurt covered)





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh I had the chocolate covered pretzels too, but atleast I passed on the chocolate covered peanut butter filled pretzels.



 

I don't recall seeing the words _Tempting Tasty Treats_ in my journal title.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Trip ,
> hows it going ?





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it going Brother Trip???





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey TT, how goes it?



 guys

I'm having a good week off, getting some things done around the house and spending some time goofing off, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

*Wed, Dec 28. ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1

Box squats
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1

Seated Calve Raises
90 x 15
135 x 15
170 x 12 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (2 sets)

When I woke up Wednesday morning, I felt rather , but since I am too (choose one) dedicated, stubborn, obsessed, stupid, I went to the gym anyway.  I???ve had these days before when I???ve felt less than energetic upon waking, only to go to the gym and have a decent workout.  This workout was not one of them.

The squats were supersetted with sprints to the bathroom, which is good for temporary and immediate weight loss, but not much else.  Called it quits after about half an hour.  Bodyweight was 222 after the workout, down from 228 on Monday.

I???m not sure what it was, but I felt better as the day went on and Thursday was back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

*Fri, Dec 30. DE Bench*

 Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5 (5 sets) 

Incline BB Press
175 x 8
185 x 5

Decline CG Bench Press
185 x 7
195 x 5 (2 sets)

Seated overhead Triceps extensions
55 x 10
75 x 9
75 x 9

Dips
BW x 11
BW x 7

Shoulder width Pull-ups + Pulldown supersets
BW x 6 + 14 plates x 6
BW x 5 + 14 plates x 5

Burner Pull-ups + Pulldown supersets
BW x 4 + 12 plates x 5
BW x 4 + 12 plates x 4

HS Low Rows
90 x 12
140 x 10 (2 sets)

HS High Rows
230 x 10
230 x 9

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 6

 BB Curls
55 x 7
75 x 7
85 x 6
85 x 5

BW: Back up to 224


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Heya Trips-

Can we add "hardcore" to the list of adjectives for Wednesday?  It belongs there.

Glad you're better, Good looking w/out today.  When you likst Burner pullups, are those with the sup grips?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Trips-
> 
> Can we add "hardcore" to the list of adjectives for Wednesday?  It belongs there.
> 
> Glad you're better, Good looking w/out today.  When you likst Burner pullups, are those with the sup grips?



 Pylon

Thanks.  
Burner pullups are done with the palms facing towards each other, as if you are doing hammer curls.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

'morning!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Burner style brings the Biceps more in to play, no?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, the biceps come into play more, which is why I do them after the WG ones, with the lats being somewhat fatigued.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing the words _Tempting Tasty Treats_ in my journal title.



Sorry Trip, but it was Christmas.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Nice recovery in the gym today.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Dec 30. DE Bench*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 5
> ...


Awesome last 2 w/o's Brother Triple, how are you feeling now? Hope better my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes, the biceps come into play more, which is why I do them after the WG ones, with the lats being somewhat fatigued.


me too! Or...I will just do them as whole.
Depends on what I am doing that day: If I do dead lifts, I am there in the rack anyway, so just then go into supp. grip pull ups, then bb rows.
If I do SLDL's I am in a different part ofthe gym and will do my wide grip PU's..and if they aren't going great...I will switch to Supp. grip PU's to keep reps up...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

er...squats Supersetted with....toilet squats??? way to mix up the workout...keeping it fresh!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry Trip, but it was Christmas.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Nice recovery in the gym today.



 Devlin

Somehow Christmas has become synonymous with eating lots of sweets.    I'm beginning to think it was just something that I ate on Tuesday that bothered me, since there were no long lasting problems.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome last 2 w/o's Brother Triple, how are you feeling now? Hope better my Friend!!!



 Arch

Feeling fine now, thanks.  It was just a minor stomach irritation, gone within a day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er...squats Supersetted with....toilet squats??? way to mix up the workout...keeping it fresh!



 Billie

 That's exactly what it was.  Not something I want to do on a regular basis nor would I recommend it to others.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

*Sat, Dec 31 DE Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 5 (5 sets)
195 x 20

Sumo Deadlifts
255 x 5 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
195 x 5 (5 sets)

Just a quick workout today.  Woke up late and worked out at home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Happy New Year


The same to you my Friend, have a Great one, and a Safe one too!!!
Good lookin w/o too there BRother Triple!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great one T!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Trips.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Sat, Dec 31 DE Squat/DL*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...


  u r up 5 lbs on the 20's!  

gonna make me bust my ass to catch up, are we?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u r up 5 lbs on the 20's!
> 
> gonna make me bust my ass to catch up, are we?



oooooooooooooh I can't wait to work legs.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can...but I just did mine 2 days ago...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Sat, Dec 31 DE Squat/DL*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...



7 sets , then a set of 20 !!!!!!   

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year Trip!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Trips!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2006)

Good to see someone else doing a set of 20's


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gonna make me bust my ass to catch up, are we?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

*Mon, Jan 2. ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1

CG Bench Lockouts (starting about 3 inches off the chest)
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline BB Press
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 5
175 x 4

Had been hoping for 4 x 6

Tricep Extensions 7 plates
Rope x 8
Rope x 6
Reverse grip x 7
Reverse grip x 6
V-bar x 8
V-bar x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW-22 x 5
BW-22 x 4

Struggled with pull-ups today, possibly effected by last Friday???s supersets.

BO BB Rows
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
15
12
9


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey hey hey ,  somebody's adding wt to their pullups


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey ,  somebody's adding wt to their pullups



  Sadly, no.     That's a minus sign there.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Trip.  Despite resorting to pullup welfare, it still a good looking workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sadly, no.     That's a minus sign there.


OOPs !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Trip.  Despite resorting to pullup welfare, it still a good looking workout.



 Devlin

I had a relapse.    Hopefully it is temporary.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice looking workout!! Don't worry about the pullups...I'm gonna try them on Friday, and I will be on pullup welfare also...haven't even attempted one since about June....eek!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Was'sup, brotha!
Gonna make me work...
BRING IT!   
 

Those rows were SWEET!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

I think Trips is doing pullup welfare to make the rest of us feel better.  what a guy!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think Trips is doing pullup welfare to make the rest of us feel better.  what a guy!


  Thanks Brother Triple, I am SO on Pullup welfare it's not funny!!! Good lookin w/o to my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

...yeah...but your legs are way strong!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice looking workout!! Don't worry about the pullups...I'm gonna try them on Friday, and I will be on pullup welfare also...haven't even attempted one since about June....eek!!



 Billie

Pullup welfare.  That's a great phrase.     Who came up with that one, anyway?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Was'sup, brotha!
> Gonna make me work...
> BRING IT!
> 
> ...



 Burner

  I'm definitely going to push you.  Can't let you young whippersnappers get the upper hand.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think Trips is doing pullup welfare to make the rest of us feel better.  what a guy!



 Pylon

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thanks Brother Triple, I am SO on Pullup welfare it's not funny!!! Good lookin w/o to my Friend!!!



 Arch

No sense doing half-baked exercises.  Assisted pullups done right are better than nothing.  Gotta leave the ego at the door.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

*Wed, Jan 4. ME Squat/DL*

Squats (just below parallel)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 2
315 x 1

Suspended squats (starting just below parallel)
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1

Seated Calve Raises
95 x 20
135 x 18
135 x 18
135 x 17
135 x 16

Deadlifts
135 x 2
225 x 2
315 x 2
365 x 2
405 x 1
435 x 1
455 x 1

Still doing 2 x BW (just barely  )

SLDL
275 x 5 (3 sets)

BB Shrugs + DB Shrug supersets
315 x 12 (front) + 80 x 10
315 x 10 (back) + 80 x 9

Cardio: Squats plus Deadlifts supersets
135 x 14 + 225 x 5
135 x 10 + 225 x 4
135 x 8 + 225 x 3

Abs 

6 new faces in the gym today   but most of them were using machines.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice lifts today TT      Keep the newbies out of the Squat Rack


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ,

Those suspended squats have got to be killers


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2006)

yay, leg day!! me too   nice looking workout...and don't worry, I have the noobs in my gym too....they will probably be gone by February


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! U did deads AND stiffies?!?!?!?!!?
u da man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Triple, those suspended squats sound KILLER!!! I had legs today too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

...so we're all gonna be walking kinda funny 2morrow...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Good leg day!

I'm ready to start them again, and the gym down here doesn't have a squat rack.  Figures, huh?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...so we're all gonna be walking kinda funny 2morrow...


  tomorrow heck, I'm walking funny NOW!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...so we're all gonna be walking kinda funny 2morrow...


I hear you walk funny anyway


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts today TT      Keep the newbies out of the Squat Rack



 YM

Any newbies come within 10 ft of the rack and I plan to let out a few grunts and a scowl or two.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Just reading that workout made my legs hurt


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Greetings from beautiful Dedham, Massachusetts.   

I'm on a short (2 day) trip for yet another class, but at least this time it might actually be something useful.    I'm staying at a Residence Inn (Marriott) and the room is a suite with stove, fridge, and microwave.  Pretty nice, I must say.  Drove up tonight to avoid the horrible traffic in the morning.  And there's a Gold's gym about 10 minutes from here.   

Now, since there's not much else to do, it's time to whore up everyone's journals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Those suspended squats have got to be killers



 Gary


That they are, but I have to work on my weak point, and that's the bottom position (and I'm talking about squats here  ).  I could have said getting out of the hole, but that's not much better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yay, leg day!! me too   nice looking workout...and don't worry, I have the noobs in my gym too....they will probably be gone by February



 Billie

Noobs are everywhere.  I was surprised to see so many of them so early in the day.  I just hope they all paid for a year in advance.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I could have said getting out of the hole, but that's not much better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Triple, those suspended squats sound KILLER!!! I had legs today too!!!



 Arch

It does seem that Wednesday has unofficially become Leg day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm ready to start them again, and the gym down here doesn't have a squat rack.  Figures, huh?



 Pylon

Is there a Gold's gym anywhere near you?  I've yet to see a Gold's without a squat rack.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Just reading that workout made my legs hurt



 Devlin

Should I tell you how to make them feel better?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good leg day!
> 
> I'm ready to start them again, and the gym down here doesn't have a squat rack. Figures, huh?


\u could go lift them safes a few more times...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I hear you walk funny anyway


well, pilgrim...that 3rd leg has always given me trouble....


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Should I tell you how to make them feel better?



 I think I can guess how


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> Is there a Gold's gym anywhere near you?  I've yet to see a Gold's without a squat rack.


Hey TT!  How's it going?  My Gold's has a curling rack, but I use it for squats.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey TT!  How's it going?  My Gold's has a curling rack, but I use it for squats.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> \u could go lift them safes a few more times...



Actually, the only way I could get them to move was to put my back against it, squat down low and drive back with my legs.  Pretty effective, when you get right down to it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

tha's how I moved heavy furniture thru my house when I had no help..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think I can guess how


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey TT!  How's it going?  My Gold's has a curling rack, but I use it for squats.



 Boiler

One day down, one more to go.  Diet hasn't been the greatest today so far.    Hopefully it won't effect tomorrow's workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> One day down, one more to go.  Diet hasn't been the greatest today so far.    Hopefully it won't effect tomorrow's workout.


 Not with you it wont my Friend!!! Your gonna be just fine!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey TT, I gotta ask...Are you seeing any progress from doing your squat/dead cardio? Do you think it's working? I was thinking of giving it go and wanted to see how you rate it first.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Heya Trips, where ya at?  I'm waiting for an answer on Roc's question too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey TT, I gotta ask...Are you seeing any progress from doing your squat/dead cardio? Do you think it's working? I was thinking of giving it go and wanted to see how you rate it first.



I'm not seeing the kind of progress I had hoped to see.  While there is no disputing the fact that the squats and deads get the heart rate up there, I'm beginning to think it's not the best of combinations.

Doing deads while sucking wind isn't the best thing to do.  The back starts to hurt and poor form soon follows.  And lifting doing a few deads with a light weight probably isn't helping my 1 RM.

Feel free to try it if you're curious, but I'm going to look for an alternative solution or maybe a different combination.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hiya Trip....hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Trip where the heck have you been


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Wow that looks like one of my clients  Why didn't you tell me you were paying a visit


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow that looks like one of my clients  Why didn't you tell me you were paying a visit



 Devlin


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple Threat (Mira, July 2003; ISBN 1-55166703-7) 


A national treasure is missing and the President is targeted for assassination??? 

A tough FBI agent and the daughter of a notorious art forger are the only thing standing between a national disaster and a glorious celebration... 

And time is running out???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

looks like you've been busy!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks like you've been busy!!



 Billie

Just having a little fun.  I searched on _Triple Threat_ in google images, and these are some of the pictures that turned up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

*Mon, Jan 9. ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1 (not very smooth, though)

Incline BB Press
185 x 6
185 x 6

Incline CG BB Press
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 4

Tricep Extensions Machine
87 x 6
100 x 6
106 x 6

Pull-ups (no welfare this time)
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 4 

BB Rows (straps)
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 3

Delt Raises (side/front/rear)
25 x 6 / 30 x 6 / 30 x 6
30 x 5 / 35 x 5 / 35 x 6

BB Curl Machine
75 x 6
81 x 6
87 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 9
135 x 7

Side Bends
90 x 12 (each side)
90 x 12 (each side)

Cardio
I???m trying something new ??? running sprints on a football field. Conveniently enough, there???s a field on the way home from the gym.   I start at a goal line and sprint 40 yds, jog 20 yds, sprint 40 yds, and then walk to the end line and back to the goal line (20 yds).  That???s one length.  Repeat until exhausted.  I did 5 lengths today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

look at those ROWS! Excellant! See the PU's are going well!

I liked sprinting...get done faster..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

look at those ROWS! Excellant! See the PU's are going well!

I liked sprinting...get done faster.. 

I remember something some posted a LONG time ago.
Look at a marathon runner and then an Olympic sprinter. 
Marathin runer looks like a sack of  bones...sprinter is muscular...seen their legs? They also are usually fairly proportioned...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner

Pullups felt good today, finally!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

way to go, brotha! I GOTTA hit mine this week!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

You may have noticed that I skipped not one, but two workous last week (no Burner jokes, please).  I don't have an excuse other than I just plain didn't feel like working out.  I looked back over some of my more recent workouts and came to the realization that perhaps there was just too much volume for too long a time.

I've decided to cut back a little on the volume plus I've decided to keep the reps for accessory exercises on max effort day to a range of 4-6.  With the exception of one set, I succeeded in that regard.  On dynamic effort day, the rep range for the accessory exercises will be 7-10.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

hey....don't hate... 
I went....twice....last week....wait...dam.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

hey...your off pullup welfare again!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome w/o my Friend, congrats on getting off the Pullup welfare BRother Trip!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I???m trying something new ??? running sprints on a football field. Conveniently enough, there???s a field on the way home from the gym.   I start at a goal line and sprint 40 yds, jog 20 yds, sprint 40 yds, and then walk to the end line and back to the goal line (20 yds).  That???s one length.  Repeat until exhausted.  I did 5 lengths today.


Woo Hoo!  You scored 35 points in one game.  40 if you went for 2!  This could be good.  We could start some side wagers on the over/under for points scored during TT's football cardio.  

How's it going, TT?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ! 
Off welfare  

Nice cardio. I use to live 2 blocks from a middle school that had a football field/track.  I miss that .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...your off pullup welfare again!!



 Billie

  Hopefully that was just a temporary relapse.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o my Friend, congrats on getting off the Pullup welfare BRother Trip!!!



 Arch

And this time I'd like to stay off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo!  You scored 35 points in one game.  40 if you went for 2!  This could be good.  We could start some side wagers on the over/under for points scored during TT's football cardio.
> 
> How's it going, TT?



 Boiler

It's really easy when there's no opposition.  
The hard part was seeing the yard markers in the dark.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip !
> Off welfare
> 
> Nice cardio. I use to live 2 blocks from a middle school that had a football field/track.  I miss that .



 Gary

 Off welfare and on the cardio bandwagon.  Where I ran is also a middle school with a relatively new track.  The field is not in the best shape, though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

No fair dropping the pullup welfare, now I'm going to have to actually try  That's great.  Gives me and the rest of us still on pullup welfare something to shoot for.  Welcome to the cardio club


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice looking w/out, Trips.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You may have noticed that I skipped not one, but two workous last week (no Burner jokes, please).  I don't have an excuse other than I just plain didn't feel like working out.  I looked back over some of my more recent workouts and came to the realization that perhaps there was just too much volume for too long a time.
> 
> I've decided to cut back a little on the volume plus I've decided to keep the reps for accessory exercises on max effort day to a range of 4-6.  With the exception of one set, I succeeded in that regard.  On dynamic effort day, the rep range for the accessory exercises will be 7-10.



Nice going on getting outdoors and doing some sprints  


I still see a lot of volume in here ..... but ......whatever works for you  

Congrats on getting off the welfare (for pullups)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



This should be your new avi.. its so "happy" and "gay"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the cardio club



 Devlin

I'm still just getting back to this, so be gentle!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice going on getting outdoors and doing some sprints
> 
> I still see a lot of volume in here ..... but ......whatever works for you
> 
> Congrats on getting off the welfare (for pullups)



 YM

The weather here has been unseasonably warm, so I am taking advantage of it.  Hopefully once I establish a routine I'll be able to continue it once temps get back to normal.  

I've always been a high(er) volume type of guy. I think my results are better and mentally it's better, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This should be your new avi.. its so "happy" and "gay"



 Jake

I'll take it into consideration.  Stay tuned.  The "happy" part I like, the "gay" part not so much.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, if it's that nice, you should go running!  You can join us in the 5K prep work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll do a 40 yd dash with you.  Is that OK?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

How about a 40 yard meander?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

*Wed, Jan 11. ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 1
315 x 1 (just below parallel)

Deadlifts
135 x 1
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1

Seated Calve Raises
95 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 10

BB Shrugs
335 x 6 (front)
355 x 6 (front)
355 x 6 (rear) 
355 x 6 (rear) 

Good Mornings
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 4

Hanging Leg Raise
16
10
8
7

Cable Crunch
13 plates x 12 (3 sets)

Cardio
6 touchdowns
~1-2 minute halftime
2 touchdowns


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How about a 40 yard meander?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How about a 40 yard meander?


mans' got to pace himself...

besides, me being from Colorado..I may have to mosey...is that ok?
super


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

wow........405 on DL.......amazing!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !

I can't imagine using that much weight for good mornings  

love the cardio description


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Great w/o My Friend!!! Serious strength going on in here!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 12, 2006)

I second what Gary, Billie and Arch said!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How about a 40 yard meander?



That's my favorite cardio!

KILLER leg w/o!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

*Fri, Jan 13. DE Bench*

 Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (5 sets) 

Incline DB Press
60 x 9
60 x 8

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 8

Skullcrushers + CG Bench Press supersets
55 x 10 + 10
55 x 10 + 10

Triceps Pushdowns (6 plates)
Reverse grip x 10
Rope x 6
V-bar x 9
U-bar x 8

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 9 (wide grip, palms facing away)
12 plates x 8 (wide grip, palms facing away)
11 plates x 8 (narrow grip, palms towards me)
11 plates x 7 (narrow grip, palms towards me)

HS Low Rows
90 x 10
120 x 9

HS High Rows
180 x 10
200 x 9

Seated DB Delt Press
35 x 10

Cable Delt Raises
Lateral raise ??? 2 plates x 10
Rear raise ??? 3 plates x 9

BB Curls
65 x 10
65 x 10

Incline DB Curls
30 x 8


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow ,

That was quite a wo Trip  
Have good weekend


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow ,
> 
> That was quite a wo Trip
> Have good weekend


I concur.  How long does that workout take you, Trip?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Skullcrushers + CG Bench Press supersets
> 55 x 10 + 10
> 55 x 10 + 10


Sweet! I LOVE doing those!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow ,
> 
> That was quite a wo Trip
> Have good weekend



 Gary.

Thanks.  Looking forward to a little R&R this weekend.  This past week was mucho hectic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I concur.  How long does that workout take you, Trip?



 Boiler

Today's workout took about 70 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sweet! I LOVE doing those!



 Burner

Because it feels so good when you stop, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  Gotta keep up with you youngsters.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> Because it feels so good when you stop, right?


one of them....2 most favorite times:
When you get there...and are revved up, ready to go....and...
as you put it...when I am done..and the carnage has passed...

(I also know there will be food in the near future...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn Triple. I've got a lot of work to catch up with you now!!! You have a very impressive workload capacity also. I wish I could handle that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Triple. I've got a lot of work to catch up with you now!!! You have a very impressive workload capacity also. I wish I could handle that.



 Rocco

So is it back to PL for good now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Sat, Jan 14 DE Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
245 x 4
245 x 3
205 x 10 (was hoping for 20)

Speed Squats
Light band + 155 ??? 6 sets of 2

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 1 (6 sets)

Went back to speed squats since the 5x5 had degenerated into a second max effort day.  Or maybe I was just feeling weak from the cold.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Mon, Jan 16. ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 2
295 x 1
275 x 1
275 x 1

Form on the 295 was terrible.

Incline BB Press
195 x 5
195 x 5

Incline CG BB Press
165 x 4
155 x 6

Tricep Extensions Machine
112 x 5
112 x 5
112 x 4

Pull-ups (no welfare this time)
BW x 8  
BW x 6
BW x 4 

BB Rows (straps)
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6

BB Curl Machine
87 x 6
93 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 6

Cardio
10 minutes on a rowing machine.

10 degrees outside today, minus 10 with the wind chill.  Gym was cold (maybe 55-60) so had a tough time getting loose.  I thought outside cardio was not a good idea since I just got rid of my cold.

Workout time excluding cardio 75 minutes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2006)

holy cow...look at the weight on those BB Rows...even with straps, that is mucho impressive!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> 205 x 10 (was hoping for 20)


...then why didn't u do it? huh? huh?Tell me why, mister!  




			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pull-ups (no welfare this time)
> BW x 8
> BW x 6
> BW x 4


Looks like we are both at about the same rate here, mi amigo...now all I gotta do is the strapped BB row for that...and I'll be matching u!

BTW...that bench @ 295..was that w/ a spotter?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> BTW...that bench @ 295..was that w/ a spotter?


I was wondering that, too.  I want to start using the barbell bench but am nervous about squashing myself.  Of course, clunking myself in the head with a db weight that I can't press again is no good either.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

Just do it, BM! Stay in the range u know u can use w/out spotter...and if u need a spot...just go ask someone...Just tell them how you like to be spotted..and get 'er done!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Incredible w/o Brother Triple, DEFINATLY off of the Pullup Welfare, congrats to you on that my Friend, but what is this "strap" stuff??? LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...then why didn't u do it? huh? huh?Tell me why, mister!



Because I'm a wimp?




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> BTW...that bench @ 295..was that w/ a spotter?



I did not have a spotter, and I normally don't.  I bench in a squat rack, with the safety bar set just above neck level.  If I can't complete a rep, I just lower it towards my head, set the BB on the safety bar, and crawl out.  I seldom use a weight that will crush me, so I have some control as the bar is coming down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother Triple, DEFINATLY off of the Pullup Welfare, congrats to you on that my Friend, but what is this "strap" stuff??? LOL!!!



 Arch

Off, and I don't want to go back.  

About the straps, I feel my form is compromised when I'm struggling to hold the weight.  I can hold the bar OK when I use an over-under grip, but when I use an over-over grip, the bar feels like it's going to slip, and I wind up rushing my set, causing bad form.  I'm not sure an over-under grip is ideal for BB rows.  Anyone know?

I probably should use chalk for that exercise, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy cow...look at the weight on those BB Rows...even with straps, that is mucho impressive!!



 Billie

Muchas gracias!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Off, and I don't want to go back.
> 
> ...


  I use a underhand grip on my Bent Over Rows, and just about shoulder width or maybe slightly narrower, I used to do the overhand grip, but felt something pull in my shoulder, so from there on out I have done underhand grip rows, and they feel excellent to me my Friend!!! Plus the stretch you get is Intense!!!  
Maybe try that grip BRother Triple!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

WoW  , what can i say that hasn't been said already !!!
Congrats on the pullups ! And I look at straps and such as tools and if you use them thats alright.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I was wondering that, too. I want to start using the barbell bench but am nervous about squashing myself. Of course, clunking myself in the head with a db weight that I can't press again is no good either.



Yep, as TT mentioned above, if you're REALLY worried about it, you can bench in a power rack and set the stops at the appropriate level... I do this from time to time when I don't feel like getting a spotter. If you're going to be working above 4 reps though, you probably don't need a spotter as long as you know your limits... Just leave the clips off so you can dump it if it comes to the worst.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

OK, I'll give it a try tomorrow on my higher rep day and see how it goes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

I heard Dev and I were suppose to be making a Triple sandwich????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Because I'm a wimp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice! I won't even get under 275 w/out spotter......u da man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I heard Dev and I were suppose to be making a Triple sandwich????



 

Should we call it a Triple Decker Supreme?  A mouth-watering delight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wed, Jan 18. ME Squat/DL*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1
455 x 1
465 x 1
475 

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

Good Mornings
225 x 4
245 x 4
255 x 4
265 x 3
275 x 2
285 x 2

Hanging Leg Raise
20
12

Cardio
5 TDs
~2 minute halftime
3 TDs
Overtime
2 TDs

Workout time excluding cardio 65 minutes.

The weather was rather damp and the winds were blowing pretty good this morning, but the temperature cooperated by being in the low 50???s, perfect for outdoor cardio (the temperature, not the rain and wind).  Fortunately, by cardio time the rain had stopped, so other than a muddy field, conditions were OK.  By the end of the last sprint, I felt like Champ Bailey did at the end of his interception return, except that a 260 lb padded missile at full speed did not blast into my ribs.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice w/out trips!  Keep those numbers up and we'll start calling you captain dealift....oh....um...nevermind....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

dam...nice Deads...cap..er....trips!

(ok...band wagon joke, but it works..)


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Wed, Jan 18. ME Squat/DL*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...


Those are some awesome weights, TT.  I'm envious.

Have you considered doing a touchdown celebration each time you score?  That could add in some extra cardio for you.  Here's a few for you to consider:
1) Snow Angels - Steve Smith  
2) Hide Cell Phone - Joe Horn ("Hi honey, I just scored again!  Be home soon.  Love you pookie ")
3) Irish Jig - Chad Johnson  
4) Pom Poms - Terell Owens  TT with pom poms!
5) Icky Shuffle - Icky Woods


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon and Burner

 The Captain has retired, never to be seen around these parts again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have you considered doing a touchdown celebration each time you score?  That could add in some extra cardio for you.  Here's a few for you to consider:
> 1) Snow Angels - Steve Smith
> 2) Hide Cell Phone - Joe Horn ("Hi honey, I just scored again!  Be home soon.  Love you pookie ")
> 3) Irish Jig - Chad Johnson
> ...



If I were to do some celebrations, I think I'd prefer to invent my own.


Triple Threat Two-step  

Triple Threat Tango - as a cool-down, although I would look funny doing it alone  

Triple Threat Twist - 

Triple Threat Tumble - that's where I fall down, gasping for air

Triple Threat Tumble and Toss - similar to the Tumble, but where I toss my cookies, too


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon and Burner
> 
> The Captain has retired, never to be seen around these parts again.


But...that 'Captain was here!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought you were cutting... you're too strong for someone who's cutting


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

285 on Good mornings...owie....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

owie indeed....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Incredible w/o Brother Triple!!! I bet you HIT that Dead next time my Friend, very inspiring #'s there!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought you were cutting... you're too strong for someone who's cutting



 Gary

Well, I haven't cut too much yet.  I like eating too much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 285 on Good mornings...owie....



 Bille (and you too, Burner)

Holy hurting hamstrings!  The back feels fine today, but man-o-man, the hammies are giving me grief.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o Brother Triple!!! I bet you HIT that Dead next time my Friend, very inspiring #'s there!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  I noticed that I've been somewhat neglecting the deads lately, so I've decided to emphasize them for a couple of weeks.  Given the number of singles I had done leading up to the last set, I wasn't terribly disappointed in missing the last one.  500, here I come.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

*500*!!! You'll HIT it, I know you will my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *500*!!! You'll HIT it, I know you will my Friend!!!



Yup , I agree


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *500*!!! You'll HIT it, I know you will my Friend!!!


That's kinda scary I'd like to be there to see it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone been reading the thread on Iron Man training?  There???s some very interesting information in there.  It???s about a workout routine, HIT style.  So far I???ve read only the first 50 posts.


A quick version:

The body is divided into two parts (two workouts). You workout 3 days a week with at least one day off in-between workouts (ie, Mon, Wed, Fri) and alternate workouts, so that each body part gets HIT 3 times in a 2 week period.

There is one exercise for each body part, and you do 3 sets for each exercise.  The rep ranges are 6-10, 3-5 and 11-15.  There are a couple of deviations for legs.

This extremely brief summary does not do justice to the thread.  Find some time and read it.


Anyway, I???ve decided to adopt (somewhat) this style of training on my dynamic effort days, although with some adjustments influenced by Westside principles.  I???ll be doing this only 2 days a week and without a day off in-between, since my 2 dynamic days are Friday and Saturday.  What this world needs is an 8 day week.   Also, on those body parts that need work, I???m going with 2 exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

*Fri, Jan 20. DE Bench*

Speed Bench Press
155 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press  (First set was too light, but the others OK.)
165 x 10
205 x 4
135 x 12

HS Iso Lateral Press (I overestimated myself on this one.)
120 x 9
160 x 3
90 x 12

Decline Close Grip Press (Finally getting the hang of this.)
165 x 9
185 x 5
135 x 13

Skullcrushers  (Purposely went light on this exercise.)
65 x 10
85 x 5
55 x 15

Lat Pulldowns  (Slightly underestimated)
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 5
10 plates x 12

BB Rows (strapless, lest I incur the wrath of Archangel again  )
185 x 9
205 x 5
155 x 15

HS High Rows  (Way too light.  Will be better next time.)
200 x 10
250 x 5
160 x 15

Military Press  (Pathetically weak on this exercise, but I got the weight right.)
85 x 9
105 x 5
65 x 12

BB Curls
65 x 10
85 x 4
55 x 13

Cardio: 10 minutes on rowing machine.

Time excluding cardio: 65 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

mil press: DB or BB? ALSO...to consider...u had already wore out on chest and tris prior to delts....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Skullcrushers (Purposely went light on this exercise.)
> 65 x 10
> 85 x 5
> 55 x 15


 

LIGHT??????????????????


showoff


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> LIGHT??????????????????
> 
> 
> showoff


 
it's all relative, hottie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> mil press: DB or BB? ALSO...to consider...u had already wore out on chest and tris prior to delts....



 Burner

It was a barbell, so the amount listed is the total weight.  Have you seen the Military Press thread in the training section?  Damn, do I feel weak!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> LIGHT??????????????????
> 
> 
> showoff



 Billie

Didn't mean to be showing off.  I meant light, as in light enough to get the top end of the rep range.  This exercise will mess up my elbows if I am not careful.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> It was a barbell, so the amount listed is the total weight. Have you seen the Military Press thread in the training section? Damn, do I feel weak!


just went there. 

I have that same problem for elbows w/ skull crushers...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Jan 20. DE Bench*
> 
> Speed Bench Press
> 155 x 3 (8 sets)
> ...


    Excellent w/o Brother Triple!!! How did they feel strapless? I have read that article, VERY interesting indeed!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Strapless?  Shouldn't Billie and Dev be in this discussion?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Strapless?  Shouldn't Billie and Dev be in this discussion?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Strapless?  Shouldn't Billie and Dev be in this discussion?


Not to pile on, but


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o Brother Triple!!! How did they feel strapless? I have read that article, VERY interesting indeed!!!



 Arch

On the heavy set of rows it felt as if the bar was going to roll out of my hands.  Fortunately it was only 5 reps.

I finally finished reading all those Iron Man articles.  The quoting is a little bit off, so sometimes it's hard to follow who's asking and who's responding.  There is just so much info there to absorb.   It will take a couple of more readings to grasp everything.  Now I just have to decide what parts I want to use.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Strapless?  Shouldn't Billie and Dev be in this discussion?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not to pile on, but



You piling on Pylon?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Strapless?  Shouldn't Billie and Dev be in this discussion?



Ohh the only thing better than strapless is going without....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2006)

That's a lot of exercises !!  

I started to read the Iron Man thread today.  There IS a lot of info to digest....


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

holy crap dude.. thats an aswome w/o.  Thanks for the info on the Iron Man thread.  gonna go check it out.  not that I'm anywhere close to being ready for that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the only thing better than strapless is going without....


 
   amen to that!


Trips..I was just messing with you on the Skulls...I have to keep my weight low on those also, otherwise my elbows flare out


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh the only thing better than strapless is going without....



  Keep going, you're doing great!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a lot of exercises !!
> 
> I started to read the Iron Man thread today.  There IS a lot of info to digest....



 YM

Perhaps, but I wasn't tired when I was done.  The cardio was a spur-of-the-moment thing, since I still felt energized.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> holy crap dude.. thats an aswome w/o.  Thanks for the info on the Iron Man thread.  gonna go check it out.  not that I'm anywhere close to being ready for that.



 Kal

Thanks. Nice of you to drop in.  There's so much to learn about this hobby of ours and you can never have enough information.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Billie.  OK.  Sometimes you say something on the internet, and you're not sure how it is interpreted.  

Oh, and are you strapless now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

*Sat, Jan 21 DE Squat/DL*

I think the rowing for cardio was not such a good idea.  My knees were sore this morning and it took about 15 minutes to get loose.  Normally 5 mintues and I???m good to go.  I had felt a similar pain on Tuesday, but didn???t think too much about it, since it was a non-workout day.  The pain eventually subsided, but I???ll refrain from the rowing from now on.

Box Squats
175 x 2
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Squats
185 x 12
195 x 8
205 x 5

Speed Deadlifts
285 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 15
275 x 10
325 x 5

SLDL  (grip was the limiting factor here, using a double overhand grip)
225 x 11
275 x 6
295 x 2

45 deg Leg Press
450 x 15
540 x 10
630 x 5

Seated calve raises
90 x 15
115 x 10
140 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 15
135 x 10
160 x 7
170 x 6

Cardio
Today???s cardio moved to a soccer field.  Length of the field sprints, followed by a short rest period to catch my breath, done 10 times.  At first, the rest periods were about 30 seconds, but by the end they were getting closer to 45-50 seconds.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not to *Pylon*, but



Nice wo's Trip  

Hey how much you make from the sale of those Triple Threat Power Bars ?

Look out Trip is turning into a cardio freak


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Trip
> 
> Hey how much you make from the sale of those Triple Threat Power Bars ?
> 
> Look out Trip is turning into a cardio freak



 Gary

I haven't been able to find those power bars in the store yet.  I wonder if they're still being produced.  

My 3-4 puny cardio sessions a week are no match for you --- yet!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> I haven't been able to find those power bars in the store yet.  I wonder if they're still being produced.
> 
> My 3-4 puny cardio sessions a week are no match for you --- yet!



Pretty sure they still make them. I've seen them advertised twice today on TV.   Bring it on bud. Cardio , cardio , cardio ....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

It's been a few weeks since I've been in a gym on Saturday, with the last couple of Saturday workouts being done at home.  There was quite a cast of characters at the gym this morning and I'd like to introduce them to you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

The first guy is Mr Biceps.  His entire workout was one bicep curl after another.  He did every bicep exercise known to mankind plus several more that I had never seen.  I was in the gym about 80 minutes today (it took a little longer than usual to loosen up and I had a couple of false starts on some sets, trying to select the correct weight), and this guy was there for about 70 of them.  Fortunately I got to the curling cage before him, so I was able to do my squats in peace.  And yes, he has chicken legs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's been a few weeks since I've been in a gym on Saturday, with the last couple of Saturday workouts being done at home.  There was quite a cast of characters at the gym this morning and I'd like to introduce them to you.



We're ready 

OOPS !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The first guy is Mr Biceps.  His entire workout was one bicep curl after another.  He did every bicep exercise known to mankind plus several more that I had never seen.  I was in the gym about 80 minutes today (it took a little longer than usual to loosen up and I had a couple of false starts on some sets, trying to select the correct weight), and this guy was there for about 70 of them.  Fortunately I got to the *curling cage *before him, so I was able to do my squats in peace.  And yes, he has chicken legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

The next guy is Mr Two Inch ROM.  If this guy moved any less during an exercise, he'd be motionless.  Every exercise was done using a machine, at least for the ones I noticed.  I never saw him lift a dumbbell or barbell.  And after he got done with a set, he would pose and check himself out in the mirror.  Where do these people come from?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

And finally there is Momentum Man.  Completely the opposite of Mr Two Inch ROM, every exercise for Momentum Man is a full-body exercise.  I had the opportunity to observe only a couple of them, as he arrived just as I was finishing up.  

He started with a reverse grip power clean barbell curl.  You start like you're going to do a curl, but first you lean forward so that the upper body has some momentum as the bar is brought to the head.  Then you lean way back as you complete the curl.  Make sure you drop the bar quickly, so that you can bounce at the bottom, thus increasing the momentum on subsequent reps.

Next up is lat pulldowns, sort of.  Start from a standing position, grab the bar, and as you sit down, lean way back and pull the bar halfway to your chest.  Then let the bar go up quickly as you rise into a standing position again.  Repeat for the desired number of reps.

The last one I got to observe was probably supposed to be DB Delt lateral raises.  The movement was so distorted I can't even beging to describe it.  Suffice it to say the knees bent, the upper body was bent over, the arms were going up, and the head was dropping down about as far as possible.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL , I wonder if I can get a one day a week membership at a nearby gym just for entertainment value ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!! There are a few of their relatives at my Gym also my Friend   !!! Love the descriptions too BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL , I wonder if I can get a one day a week membership at a nearby gym just for entertainment value ?



Now you see why I can knock out 40+ minutes between the treadmill and stairmaster.  Watching people lift can be very entertaining


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Would your gym let you bring in a video camera?  you know, for research?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

must be a BIG family....have them here too!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> must be a BIG family....have them here too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

"Y'all got sum purty DIPS, boy"


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

> Next up is lat pulldowns, sort of. Start from a standing position, grab the bar, and as you sit down, lean way back and pull the bar halfway to your chest. Then let the bar go up quickly as you rise into a standing position again. Repeat for the desired number of reps


.
This guy was at my gym last time I was there!  I was doing tricep pushdowns on the same machine (it has 5 or 6 pulleys and stacks for various things)  I actually had to fake a coughing fit because it struck me so funny right in the middle of my set.  All I could think of was "if the IM gang could see this ".


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Would your gym let you bring in a video camera?  you know, for research?



That could be either a very entertaining video or a very scary one  

I do have to comment that in addition to the interesting cast of characters, I've met a few very inspirational ones.  First there is the the Granny Pullup Queen who can do 3 sets of body weight pulls with negatives (I will not even attempt body weight pullups if she in gym  ). Then there is the Gospel Lady who walks with a cane and has had knee surgery.  When she started in September she couldn't walk up the stairs.  Now she can walk up the stairs and has lost 65 pounds.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2006)

Let's not forget "Mr. Important", who has been known to stop in the middle of a set in order to take a call on his cell phone that lasts ten minutes (thereby tying up the equipment for that length as well).  Also, the Richard Gere wanna-be.  (Not for looks.  He's just got nowhere else to go.)  Known to spend upwards of three hours in the gym, but never seems to do any work there.  May bring a newspaper to fill the time between sets on the pec deck.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Let's not forget "Mr. Important", who has been known to stop in the middle of a set in order to take a call on his cell phone that lasts ten minutes (thereby tying up the equipment for that length as well).  Also, the Richard Gere wanna-be.  (Not for looks.  He's just got nowhere else to go.)  Known to spend upwards of three hours in the gym, but never seems to do any work there.  May bring a newspaper to fill the time between sets on the pec deck.


   Good ones!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> May bring a newspaper to fill the time between sets on the pec deck.


hey, hey....he's multi-tasking! He's super setting his mind with his body! Show some respect!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Next up is lat pulldowns, sort of. Start from a standing position, grab the bar, and as you sit down, lean way back and pull the bar halfway to your chest.


seen that...tempted to stop by and say: hey, nice partial ROWS...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And finally there is Momentum Man.  Completely the opposite of Mr Two Inch ROM, every exercise for Momentum Man is a full-body exercise.  I had the opportunity to observe only a couple of them, as he arrived just as I was finishing up.
> 
> He started with a reverse grip power clean barbell curl.  You start like you're going to do a curl, but first you lean forward so that the upper body has some momentum as the bar is brought to the head.  Then you lean way back as you complete the curl.  Make sure you drop the bar quickly, so that you can bounce at the bottom, thus increasing the momentum on subsequent reps.
> 
> ...



It seems Momentum Man has a brother...Sir Swinger. This one has mofiied his brother's form for curls.  This guy stands while curling and keeps his lower body planted, but swings from the waist as he curls. Tip forward as he pulls the bar up and leans back as bar drops back down to starting postion.  The swing must be done in a fluid motion in order for the monentum to build up.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

At my gym we have Ms. Ostioperosis who likes to use the stair stepper and eliptical machines hunched over on the handles like she hasn't had water in 2 weeks and has just climbed the steps of the Empire State building.  My back gets sore just watching her.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> At my gym we have Ms. Ostioperosis who likes to use the stair stepper and eliptical machines hunched over on the handles like she hasn't had water in 2 weeks and has just climbed the steps of the Empire State building.  My back gets sore just watching her.



Hey she was on the stairmaster next to me today. I was sooo tempted to say, "You know you would get an even better workout on there if you stood up straight instead of leaning over and putting all your weight on your arms. You may even work your glutes if you stood up." However, I just shock my head and said to myself some people will just never learn.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

I do believe that she can get a case of 'stair stepper butt'. (true story) look it up...I am actually telling the truth on this I have read this!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

at my gym we have 2" rom man, but when he's done on a set of 5, he gets up and sprays down the machine, and cleans up all his "sweat"


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

...at least he is doing something useful...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!! There are a few of their relatives at my Gym also my Friend   !!! Love the descriptions too BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

I think they're all over the world.  I seem to see them everywhere I go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Now you see why I can knock out 40+ minutes between the treadmill and stairmaster.  Watching people lift can be very entertaining



 Devlin

I often wonder what these people think they're accomplishing.  Oh wait, I know.  They're keeping my membership cost down.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Two of them were in my gym this morning! (yes..that means I ACTUALLY went to the gym today)

I saw the 2" ROM guy and the use body weight to pull down the lat bar, and LEAN back..and still not touch the bar to chest...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> They're keeping my membership cost down.


 
they have their purpose.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...at least he is doing something useful...


 
no...if he was doing something useful he would be wiping the sweat off the machines of everyone else...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

..then he would be employed there....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no...if he was doing something useful he would be wiping the sweat off the machines of everyone else...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

I could use someone to clean up all the chalk marks after I'm done with deadlifts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

It was a regular day in the gym today.  Only normal people.  Well, except for me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It was a regular day in the gym today.  Only normal people.  Well, except for me.





Ever wonder what they say about us


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ever wonder what they say about us





Do I care?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ever wonder what they say about us


That could be good, couldn't it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

*Mon, Jan 23. ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1

Bench Press
185 x 10
225 x 5
155 x 15

Dips
BW+10 x 9
BW+25 x 5
BW x 9

Tricep Extensions Machine
87 x 10
100 x 5
75 x 13

Pull-ups
BW+5 x 6
BW+10 x 3
BW x 5 superset with BW-22 x 4

Sexy BB Rows
185 x 10
215 x 5
165 x 15

HS Low Row
110 x 10
160 x 5
90 x 15

DB Military Press
35 x 10
45 x 5
25 x 11

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
55 x 10
75 x 3
35 x 15

Cardio


I had anal glycoma when it came time for cardio.  I couldn't see my ass running in the rain.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

> I had anal glycoma when it came time for cardio. I couldn't see my ass running in the rain.


You just know what kind of comment Cowpimp is going to make about that 

Great workout, Trips.

Is that tricep push down machine where it's like a preacher curl only the handles point up and you push them down with your elbows on the pads.

I won't ask about the rows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Is that tricep push down machine where it's like a preacher curl only the handles point up and you push them down with your elbows on the pads.



That's the one.  I don't do so well with the overhead DBs, so I thought this was a close substitute.  I can't do skulls twice a week.




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I won't ask about the rows.



Strapless.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been doing those in my workouts too.  Seems to isolate the tri really well.  As in no cheating allowed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I've been doing those in my workouts too.  Seems to isolate the tri really well.  As in no cheating allowed.



There's no cheating as long as the seat is adjusted correctly.  I see many people sitting too high, thus using the weight of the upper body and pushing with the chest and delts.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> There's no cheating as long as the seat is adjusted correctly.  I see many people sitting too high, thus using the weight of the upper body and pushing with the chest and delts.


You mean, Mr. Overleverege.  I've seen him at my gym using his weight to compensate for weaknesses.  He moves a lot of weight for his size though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

First my eyes land on this 



> Dips
> BW+10 x 9
> BW+25 x 5
> BW x 9


  

Then 


> Pull-ups
> BW+5 x 6
> BW+10 x 3
> BW x 5 superset with BW-22 x 4


 

Thinking ok he kicking my ass...then I see



> Sexy *Strapless*  BB Rows
> 185 x 10
> 215 x 5
> 165 x 15




I need to get out more


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

I would have liked to have been there to see that...how bout you Dev??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I would have liked to have been there to see that...how bout you Dev??



I'm with you Billie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pull-ups
> BW+5 x 6
> BW+10 x 3
> BW x 5 superset with BW-22 x 4


WAHOO! Adding weight now!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Solid w/o Brother Triple!!! Adding weight on the dips too, Awesome!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

I met two new members of the "family" and just had to introduce them in here...

First we have _The Man_. He only wears black attire.  From his black knit skull cap to black under armor tshirt with black shorts to his black socks and sneakers.  Black gloves are another must have item.  Now we need to take atleast 3 mintues to adjust the gloves and then another minute or so  to physic ourself up to do upright rows with the Olympic bar. After a set of 6 reps we have to swagger over to the fountain and shake it off cause he is _The Man_. Now lets add a huge 10lbs to the bar and do another 6 reps, repeat swagger and shake.  Top out with a super heavy 30 additional pounds on the bar.  Did I mention he's maybe 5'6" at the most and 145...150 at the most, but he's _The Man_ and he knows it.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

Next let me introduce _The Girlfriend_.  She dates the quiet, yet very confident and built guy who is all business when he's at the gym for atleast an hour. This is a guy who comes in with his lifts mentally planned out, very focused, lifts heavy and knocks out major cardio (potential cardio king here) with little to no talking to others.  Enter *The Girlfriend*, she cute, petitie, but not fit.  Looks like she hasn't stepped foot in the gym, but has decided she wants to workout with him since he spends so much time at the gym. She follows him around like a little lost puppy dog and can't grasp why he enjoys lifting. His workout takes a major dive into the crapper since *The Girlfriend* know nothing about lifting or working out and he has to show her everything.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Next let me introduce _The Girlfriend_.  She dates the quiet, yet very confident and built guy who is all business when he's at the gym for atleast an hour. This is a guy who comes in with his lifts mentally planned out, very focused, lifts heavy and knocks out major cardio (potential cardio king here) with little to no talking to others.  Enter *The Girlfriend*, she cute, petitie, but not fit.  Looks like she hasn't stepped foot in the gym, but has decided she wants to workout with him since he spends so much time at the gym. She follows him around like a little lost puppy dog and can't grasp why he enjoys lifting. His workout takes a major dive into the crapper since *The Girlfriend* know nothing about lifting or working out and he has to show her everything.


That's a classic, Devlin.  And I've seen it.  Have you seen "the girlfriend try to make herself useful by spotting her man's lift.  She gently places her hands underneath the bar and whispers encouraging gym lyngo to him:  "one more honey", "push it", "it's all you".  All the time he's both embarassed and showing off for her at the same time. She always looks like a high maintenance chick to me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a classic, Devlin.  And I've seen it.  Have you seen "the girlfriend try to make herself useful by spotting her man's lift.  She gently places her hands underneath the bar and whispers encouraging gym lyngo to him:  "one more honey", "push it", "it's all you".  All the time he's both embarassed and showing off for her at the same time. She always looks like a high maintenance chick to me.



Yep seen that and a variation.  The high maintance chick who's boyfriend says, "added another 25 to each side" and she then struggles to lift the 25 lb plate with the dejected look on her face.  Then he sets up a rope tricep press down and she then struggles as she flops around trying to press down 10 lbs  I just want to say to him, "she may be petite, cute and look good on your arm, but why don't you try dating a real woman who actually knows what weight training is." That or "man she must be damn good in bed or with her mouth because she sure don't seem to know how to workout out anything else."  Opps sorry....bad girl slipped out again.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Did I mention he's maybe 5'6" at the most
> but he's _The Man_ and he knows it.


Hey I'm 5'6"!!  But I'm a tad over 200lbs!!!  And yes I am the man!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 24, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey I'm 5'6"!!  But I'm a tad over 200lbs!!!  And yes I am the man!!!!



There is nothing wrong with 5'6 except when the guy appears to not weight that much more than me.  Nothing wrong with it unless I can out lift him on the upright rows which I probably could. It kinda sad if a 115lb 5'4" woman can out lift the 5'6" man.  

..the guy you could say I'm dating is only 1/2 inch...inch at the most taller than me  but he can seriously out lift me


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opps sorry....bad girl slipped out again.....


 Jersey Girl. Maybe she does pilates or something.  She doesn't have to lift 300# to be great in bed.  Of course, a little cardio would help!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Jersey Girl. Maybe she does pilates or something.  She doesn't have to lift 300# to be great in bed.  Of course, a little cardio would help!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Next let me introduce _The Girlfriend_. She dates the quiet, yet very confident and built guy who is all business when he's at the gym for atleast an hour. This is a guy who comes in with his lifts mentally planned out, very focused, lifts heavy and knocks out major cardio (potential cardio king here) with little to no talking to others. Enter *The Girlfriend*, she cute, petitie, but not fit. Looks like she hasn't stepped foot in the gym, but has decided she wants to workout with him since he spends so much time at the gym. She follows him around like a little lost puppy dog and can't grasp why he enjoys lifting. His workout takes a major dive into the crapper since *The Girlfriend* know nothing about lifting or working out and he has to show her everything.


 
HEY! she was in my gym a few months back...she was wearing super short shorts, a tiny tank top, and flip flops...I was just praying that no one dropped a plate on her foot


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Opps sorry....bad girl slipped out again.....



That's OK.  Bad girls are more than welcome here.  


As for _The Man_ and _The Girlfriend_, thankfully I haven't seen them when I workout.  5 am is probably too early for prima donnas like that to be up, anyway.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey I'm 5'6"!!  But I'm a tad over 200lbs!!!  And yes I am the man!!!!



 DeadBolt

200+ at only 5'6".  Damn, you are *the man*!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

*Wed, Jan 25. ME Squat/DL*

Box Squats (9???)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 2
295 x 1
305 x 1

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
465 x 1
475 x 1 
485 

Good Mornings
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2

Shrugs
245 x 15
315 x 10
365 x 5

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 15
62 x 10
75 x 5

Horizontal Leg Press
200 x 15
240 x 10
280 x 5

Seated Calve Raise
135 x 15
150 x 10
160 x 6

Hanging Leg Raise
10, 8

Cardio
 again.  Damn rain coming down hard again at cardio time.  Of course, it stopped about an hour later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

BTW, I'm enjoying meeting the extended family of lifting clowns.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a classic memeber of the family....*Pat*.  From the back Pat appears female..shoulder length hair, body fat in typical places..thighs, ass, hips, waist.  She even has the rolls that a obese person who has lost weight, but it still overweight would have.  However from the front, one wonders if Pat is male.  No tits to speak of, masculine barrel type chest, face appears sorta of manly.  If it wasn't for the shoulder length hair, you would think it male from the front.  Pat tends to wear spandex biking shorts along with a semi tight sleeveless tshirt.  However, do to the abdomanal fat rolls one can't get a clear view to see if Pat has a package. So the question remains...is Pat male or female.....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Trips, those deads are awesome Would you believe I've never tried a real deadlift before.  I always do a romanian deadlift and start off the rack in the curl cage.  I think I am going to implement full deads in my heavy week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Pat*.  is Pat male or female.....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Pat clearly wears the pants in whatever relationship they are in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

The sun finally appeared and the temps got up to the mid 40's, so today's cardio goes in the books as a 30 minute walk before lunch.  Not as good as the running, but better than nothing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> cute and look good on your arm, but why don't you try dating a real woman who actually knows what weight training is." That or "man she must be damn good in bed or with her mouth because she sure don't seem to know how to workout out anything else." Opps sorry....bad girl slipped out again.....


.
maybe....you know of somebody....that is....both?


Happy Hump Day, D!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey I'm 5'6"!! But I'm a tad over 200lbs!!! And yes I am the man!!!!


at least, that is what his mom tells him...

sorry brotha...too easy NOT to pass up....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 1
> ...


yeah...what they said....  I may have to try heavy deads on Friday....u wear a belt for those?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I may have to try heavy deads on Friday....u wear a belt for those?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...what they said....  I may have to try heavy deads on Friday....u wear a belt for those?


I bet you would right burns?



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> at least, that is what his mom tells him...
> 
> sorry brotha...too easy NOT to pass up....


No thats what your mom said 

Trip thats one hell of a workout bro!  Killer weights!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

neither have I. I don't feel it does anything for me there...only time I use belt is for heavy squats.

as opposed to me seeing guys wearing a belt to do...bench press...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> neither have I. I don't feel it does anything for me there...only time I use belt is for heavy squats.
> 
> as opposed to me seeing guys wearing a belt to do...bench press...


Same here....I only wear a belt for heavy squats or sometimes after some heavy deadlifting and I want to do bent over rows.  I'll use it for a set or two but thats it.

And I never understood why people always use a belt its so stupid!  Work your damn core more!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I bet you would right burns?
> 
> 
> No thats what you mom said
> ...


 
I would right burns...what?

C'mon, DB...u can do better than that! If you are gona 'hit' me...put some STANK on it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I would right burns...what?
> 
> C'mon, DB...u can do better than that! If you are gona 'hit' me...put some STANK on it!


Sorry I'm such a genious my mind works faster then my fingers.....can't help being the shit sometimes ya know!

Oh don't worry its war now!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice workout Trips!!...were those some SEXY STRAPLESS DEADLIFTS?? 

by the way...met the cousin of "the man" today..he is the "pretty boy".  He comes to the gym in shiny, brand new white Nikes, and a white tee, gym shorts and jacket that match.  He also has enough gel in his spiked hair to choke a mule, and after every set he touches it and looks int he mirror to make sure he still looks "pretty".  He mostly walks around talking to all of the women between sets, hoping to "score"


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Trips!!...were those some SEXY STRAPLESS DEADLIFTS??
> 
> by the way...met the cousin of "the man" today..he is the "pretty boy". He comes to the gym in shiny, brand new white Nikes, and a white tee, gym shorts and jacket that match. He also has enough gel in his spiked hair to choke a mule, and after every set he touches it and looks int he mirror to make sure he still looks "pretty". He mostly walks around talking to all of the women between sets, hoping to "score"


was it this guy??http://http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=28707875


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Wed, Jan 25. ME Squat/DL*
> 
> Box Squats (9???)
> 135 x 3
> ...


Awesome w/o Brother Triple, you have some serious strength in here my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice wo Trip, 
especially the deads !  Amazing how much diff 10 lbs makes, but it looks like 500 is not far away


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same here....I only wear a belt for heavy squats or sometimes after some heavy deadlifting and I want to do bent over rows.  I'll use it for a set or two but thats it.
> 
> And I never understood why people always use a belt its so stupid!  Work your damn core more!!!



 DeadBolt

I used to wear a belt, too.  And for just about every exercise.  Why?  Because everyone else did.  Monkey see, monkey do.

It took a long time for me to wise up.  I have no idea where it is now. Which suits me just fine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Trips!!...were those some SEXY STRAPLESS DEADLIFTS??



 Billie

  I never use straps on DLs, just chalk.  Don't know how sexy they were though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was it this guy??http://http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=28707875



  Burner

Link didn't work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Triple, you have some serious strength in here my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip,
> especially the deads !  Amazing how much diff 10 lbs makes, but it looks like 500 is not far away



 Gary

Thanks.  10 lb can make a huge difference when you're up near a 1 RM.  I actually got 485 a couple of inches off the floor, so maybe I can get that in another few weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks like a killer workout TT !!  Squats and deads (and more!!!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Thanks.  10 lb can make a huge difference when you're up near a 1 RM.  I actually got 485 a couple of inches off the floor, so maybe I can get that in another few weeks.


Agreed 10lbs does make one heck of a difference when your workign near your 1RM!!

As for the belts....yea ya got a point monkey see monkey do....everyone did that at one point!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That looks like a killer workout TT !!  Squats and deads (and more!!!)



 YM

A killer it was.  I felt fine all day yesterday, but when I woke up this morning there was some major DOMS going on.


Squats and deads and more.  Oh my!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Agreed 10lbs does make one heck of a difference when your workign near your 1RM!!
> 
> As for the belts....yea ya got a point monkey see monkey do....everyone did that at one point!



 DeadBolt

It's too bad there wasn't something like IM when I started lifting.  I would have avoided a lot of mistakes and saved myself a lot of aggravation.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's too bad there wasn't something like IM when I started lifting.  I would have avoided a lot of mistakes and saved myself a lot of aggravation.


Amen to that my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Too soon old.  Too late smart.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Too soon old.  Too late smart.


Words of Wisdom!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As for the belts....yea ya got a point monkey see monkey do....everyone did that at one point!


 
Speak for yourself, ladder 49! I never used a belt for anything other than heavy squats...



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> going on.


yeah...my legs are DOM....BIT TIME...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

*Fri, Jan 27. DE Bench*

Bench Press (Dropping the speed benching for a while) 
195 x 10  
235 x 5  
165 x 10

Incline BB Press 
165 x 6  
205 x 2  
135 x 12 

Close Grip Press 
165 x 7  
175 x 4  
135 x 9 

Skullcrushers  (I got the required number of reps, but had to lower the weights) 
55 x 10  
75 x 5  
35 x 15   

Lat Pulldowns 
13 plates x 10   
15 plates x 5    
10 plates x 13    

BB Rows 
190 x 8    
210 x 5    
170 x 12    

HS High Rows 
210 x 8    
260 x 5    
180 x 13    

BB Military Press 
85 x 10    
110 x 5    
65 x 13    

BB Curls 
70 x 10    
85 x 5    
55 x 15    

Cardio: 1 mile jog
It was too cold to do any sprinting, so I resorted to 4 laps around the track.

Weights and/or reps were down on all the tricep exercises, but other than that, workout was OK.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

looks great TT...big weekend planned??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Dynamite w/o my Friend!!! Everything is looking solid, way to go!!! With the #'s your pushin around, your Tri's are bound to be fatigued!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

I count 6 out of 9   I'd say that is a damn good workout


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Cardio: 1 mile jog
> It was too cold to do any sprinting, so I resorted to 4 laps around the track.


Curious. What do you mean by this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looks great TT...big weekend planned??



 Billie

Nothing special going on.  My son has a soccer game and I've got lots to do around the house.  I also need to get started on my taxes, make sure I have all the forms I need, etc.  Last year I procrastinated until April.  I'm not going to do that again this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o my Friend!!! Everything is looking solid, way to go!!! With the #'s your pushin around, your Tri's are bound to be fatigued!!!



 Arch

It was a strange workout.  Got a good night's sleep, felt good in the morning and was raring and ready to go.  Then the bottom fell out on all the tricep exercises.  I was starting to get  until I got to the back exercises, and then I was


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I count 6 out of 9   I'd say that is a damn good workout



 Devlin

Certainly better than 6 out of 9 

I wanted to put thumbs on each set, but there's a limit of 10 smileys per post.     

I guess that means I can't do any more than 10 different exercises.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Another member of the family....."Mr Mirror" or otherwise know as "Mr dumbbell" .  "Mr Mirror" has to lift dumbbells right smack infront of a mirror so he doesn't miss a single movement of a muscle.  However, he is also known as "Mr Dumbbell" because the rack of dumbbells is right in front of a mirror so when he selects his dumbbells that's where he lifts so he can not only see himself in the mirror and but not have to move when replacing the dumbbells. If anyone wants dumbbells that are close in weight to what he is using or from the rack below, you just have to wait because "Mr Mirror" can not move away from either the rack or the mirror.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Curious. What do you mean by this?



 Burner

It was 20 degrees when I went running.  I felt it was too cold to do any sprinting.  I didn't want any pulled muscles, especially since I'll be doing legs tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o my Friend!!! Everything is looking solid, way to go!!! With the #'s your pushin around, your Tri's are bound to be fatigued!!!



what he said


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> what he said



Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

*Sat, Jan 28 DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats
195 x 2 (8 sets)

Squats 
175 x 15
195 x 10
215 x 5

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs   I based today???s weights on last Saturday???s numbers instead of Wednesday???s, so it???s  on this one 
255 x 15
295 x 10
345 x 5

SLDL   just barely
225 x 12
275 x 6
295 x 4

45 deg Leg Press 
540 x 15
630 x 10
720 x 5

Seated calve raises 
100 x 12
125 x 8
150 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine 
100 x 15
135 x 12
170 x 6
180 x 3

Soccer Field Cardio
Sprint one length, jog back, catch breath.  Repeat 5 times.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

Fantastic workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

look at the weight on those ab crunches!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice wo Trip   

Killer cardio


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Great workout, TT. 

Is that the best you can do on seated calf raise?  Seems like you leg press a whole compact car more than me, but seated calf raises are similar 
Is there an Archie thing going on here (pullups) or are you just sandbagging that exercise?  How tall are you?  Can you dunk a basketball?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout



 Devlin

Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> look at the weight on those ab crunches!



 Billie

Yup, somewhere underneath that layer of insulation are some abs.  Just can't see 'em.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip
> 
> Killer cardio



 Gary

That's got to be a great compliment coming from a twice-a-day cardio king.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great workout, TT.
> 
> Is that the best you can do on seated calf raise?  Seems like you leg press a whole compact car more than me, but seated calf raises are similar
> Is there an Archie thing going on here (pullups) or are you just sandbagging that exercise?  How tall are you?  Can you dunk a basketball?



 BM

Cramps were the limiting factor on the first two sets.  I am also holding for a 3 count at the top of the movement, so I'm sure that hold is contributing to the cramps.  We used to have a standing version, but when they remodeled a couple of years ago, they took it out and never replaced it, so now the seated raises are my only option.  Perhaps it's the way I'm built, but I've always been able to do more weight standing as opposed to sitting.

No sandbagging going on there.  I'm also not religious about working calves and I will sometimes go long stretches and not work them.  Lazy, I guess.

I'm just under 6 ft tall (five eleven and three quarters, to be exact) and I was never able to dunk a basketball.  The best I could do in my 20's and 30's was touch the rim.  I know I can't do that any longer, but I think I can still hit the net.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> That's got to be a great compliment coming from a twice-a-day cardio king.



It may be twice a day but I don't think it's as intense as want you do. mine is just a leisurely bike ride


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Incredible w/o my Friend, Fantastic #'s for sure!!! I can do more in the standing calve raises than the seated ones to, go figure!!! They have this new machine I might try next time, it's a sit down toe extension thingy???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o my Friend, Fantastic #'s for sure!!! I can do more in the standing calve raises than the seated ones to, go figure!!! They have this new machine I might try next time, it's a sit down toe extension thingy???



I don't know what the seated machine is like that you guys use but mine has a 3 to 1 ratio on it so 145 is like doing 435


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

It looks somewhat like this.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o my Friend, Fantastic #'s for sure!!! I can do more in the standing calve raises than the seated ones to, go figure!!! They have this new machine I might try next time, it's a sit down toe extension thingy???


That's a good ego booster.  You can do a lot of weight on it.  Not quite sure what it works Maybe both muscles in the calf?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> BM
> 
> Cramps were the limiting factor on the first two sets.  I am also holding for a 3 count at the top of the movement, so I'm sure that hold is contributing to the cramps.  We used to have a standing version, but when they remodeled a couple of years ago, they took it out and never replaced it, so now the seated raises are my only option.  Perhaps it's the way I'm built, but I've always been able to do more weight standing as opposed to sitting.
> 
> ...



I do more weight on the standing one as well.  

Wow, I would have guessed you to be about 6'-4" from your picture and the weights you toss around like balloons!  Show's how unthick I am 

I'm about 5'-10" and could dunk a volleyball when I was in college.  A couple of times I was able to flush one of those walmart super grippy rubber basketballs.  A rare occaison though.  Took me a run from half court and a perfect leap  Reliving my youth.  Sorry.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks somewhat like this.



Thats what mine looks like .


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you guys noticed the site being super slow lately, or do I have some spyware or other crap on my computer?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't noticed anything unusual other than a lot of old threads being dug up.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Trip have you tried to improvise on the standing calf raises?  I go to a inlcline bench and stand on the edge of the spotters platform and do calf raises with just body weight.  How hard would it be do the same thing with weight? Just an


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

I do those also Dev...I try to hold a 25lb plate in one hand though, and do singles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> Yup, somewhere underneath that layer of insulation are some abs. Just can't see 'em.


 

haha...I feel your pain..me too


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Trip have you tried to improvise on the standing calf raises?  I go to a inlcline bench and stand on the edge of the spotters platform and do calf raises with just body weight.  How hard would it be do the same thing with weight? Just an



 Devlin

The incline bench we have doesn't have a spotters platform and doing raises with just body weight would probably not do much, unless I did something on the order of 100 rep sets.  

For standing raises I need somewhere between 300 and 400 lbs (depends on the type of machine).  I'll just stick with the seated version.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

*Announcing ...*

We interrupt the regularly scheduled workout routine to bring you this new slightly modified workout routine.  It???s still Westside influenced and accessory work will still be done Iron Man HIT style, but the Max and Dynamic Effort Squat/DL days are changing.  The days on which the workouts are done are also changing.

Monday
Max effort Squat plus Deadlift assistance work
Accessory work ??? no change

Wednesday
Max effort bench ??? same as before, just a different day
Accessory work ??? no change

Friday
Max effort Deadlift plus Squat assistance work
Accessory work ??? no change

Saturday
Bench assistance work
Accessory work ??? no change

Cardio as the mood strikes.  Goal is at least 3 times a week so as not to be left in the dust by Arch, Dev and Gary.  


I had to move legs from Wednesday.  There are aerobics classes at the club, and on Wednesday, after a brief warm-up, they come into the weight room, roughly at the point when I???m about two-thirds done.  There???s between 6 and 12 women, divided into groups of 2 or 3.  They do full-body circuit-type training, with each group at a different station, and then they rotate through the various stations.  Three of the machines they monopolize are the leg press, calf raise, and abdominal crunch, machines that I use in the latter part of my lower body workout.  In addition to the ladies, there are two other guys who do legs on Wednesday and their favorite exercise is the leg press and yes, they come in just after the aerobics ladies.  There was getting to be too much waiting around on Wednesday.  

I also felt that separating heavy squats and heavy deads would help get me past my current sticking points.

OK, so on with the program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

*Mon, Jan 30. ME Squat*

Squats (all sets full squats)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1   I???m not sure, but that might be a PR for full squats.  

Static Holds (10 seconds)
495 x 3 sets

Platform (6 ???) Deadlifts
275 x 2 (3 sets)

Squats 
185 x 11
205 x 6
225 x 3

BB Shrugs (behind back)  
275 x 15
315 x 10
365 x 5

SLDL  just a little
225 x 11
275 x 5
295 x 3

45 deg Leg Press 
560 x 13
650 x 7
740 x 4

Seated calve raises   No cramps today!  
115 x 12
140 x 8
165 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine 
115 x 13
140 x 9
165 x 5

Cardio  

Time: 70 minutes

I???m very pleased considering that I had just done lower body two days ago.  After the initial stiffness went away, legs felt really strong.  I knew going in that today would be difficult with the switch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoa!  look at those leg presses..AWSOME!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> It was 20 degrees when I went running. I felt it was too cold to do any sprinting. I didn't want any pulled muscles, especially since I'll be doing legs tomorrow.


gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Another member of the family....."Mr Mirror" or otherwise know as "Mr dumbbell" . "Mr Mirror" has to lift dumbbells right smack infront of a mirror so he doesn't miss a single movement of a muscle. However, he is also known as "Mr Dumbbell" because the rack of dumbbells is right in front of a mirror so when he selects his dumbbells that's where he lifts so he can not only see himself in the mirror and but not have to move when replacing the dumbbells. If anyone wants dumbbells that are close in weight to what he is using or from the rack below, you just have to wait because "Mr Mirror" can not move away from either the rack or the mirror.


I don't wait. I will reach in front of them if they are in the way.
or...if they are in the way and I have big weights in my hands...you know..the blue DB's...  I just keep walking...they tend to move out of the way when they see me with the load I am carrying per hand. 
Most people will be nice about it. I think I had one guy actually say something...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Heya trips, just trying to catch up.  Looks like you've been busy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the PSA Trip  

Don't worry about my cardio dust , I'll be at the back of the pack soon I bet .

Nice wo too !  Squats and Leg press look killer ! And a PR on squats is always cool


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2006)

Trips your an animal...squatting twice in one workout!  Kick ass bud!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Incredible w/o, I'll be following your new routine with interest my Friend, KUDOS on the PR too, and like the others say................ Squattin 2 x in the same w/o??? You a FRIGGEN Beast, hats definatly off to you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Pylon - 

 Gary - Thanks. Legs were tight as a drum yesterday.  Feeling good today, though.

 DeadBolt - I prefer to think of it as one long set, interrupted by some other lifts.  

 Arch - Thanks!  Felt good when I was done, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Wed, Feb 1 ME Bench*

Floor Press (no change)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1

Bench Press  (although the increase for set #2 might have been too much)
205 x 9
245 x 2
165 x 12

HS Iso Lateral Press (new this week)
120 x 9
150 x 4
90 x 12

Pull-ups (a mere 1 rep increase on set #2)
BW+5 x 6
BW+10 x 4
BW x 5 superset with BW-22 x 4

BB Rows 
190 x 10
225 x 5
175 x 13

Dips 
BW+10 x 10
BW+25 x 5
BW x 11

Tricep Extensions Machine (increase weight on #1 and #2, drop in reps on #3)
93 x 8
106 x 3
75 x 9

DB Military Press 
40 x 9
50 x 2
25 x 12

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
65 x 8
75 x 3
55 x 10

Cardio
Football field sprints ??? 10 lengths

Workout time (weights only): 78 minutes      Too much chatting today.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Workout time (weights only): 78 minutes      Too much chatting today.



Nice wo Gabby


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

awsome workout Trips....nice numbers your putting up  Are you using an overhand or underhand grip for you BB rows??

oh yeah....thought you guys might get a kick out of this...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Gabby



 Gary   

One guy talked to me about his routine, telling me he was having trouble increasing his weights on upper body exercises, although he was having no trouble with lower body and asking for suggestions.  I think the floor presses precipitated that conversation.

A second guy felt compelled to tell me about his workout log, now that he's writing everything down.  Last Saturday he was asking me about my log and decided it was a good idea.

And I was briefly shooting the shit with one of the trainers.

All added up it amounted to about an extra 10 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome workout Trips....nice numbers your putting up  Are you using an overhand or underhand grip for you BB rows??



 Billie

Thanks!  I'm using a double overhand grip with chalk for the rows.  It's the same for the SLDL's, too.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Triple, excellent #'s all around!!! A mere increase in Pullups, I'll take it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> Thanks!  I'm using a double overhand grip with chalk for the rows.  It's the same for the SLDL's, too.


Try an underhand grip, just inside shoulder width, you'll be suprised as to how much different they HIT ya!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Try an underhand grip, just inside shoulder width, you'll be suprised as to how much different they HIT ya!!!



When you use this grip, is it the bar or your hands that hit your torso first?  The way I do them now, I pull the bar towards my mid-section.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> One guy talked to me about his routine, telling me he was having trouble increasing his weights on upper body exercises, although he was having no trouble with lower body and asking for suggestions.  I think the floor presses precipitated that conversation.
> 
> ...



Everybody wants to be like Trip


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> When you use this grip, is it the bar or your hands that hit your torso first?  The way I do them now, I pull the bar towards my mid-section.


You know it's kinda both of them touch actually!!! Your arms kinda glide on your sides and your hands/bar both touch when you pull up to your sternum area!!! Hope that helps my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

I use the grip like Archy is explaining...seems a lot less akward to me...and I REALLY feel it in my back!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I use the grip like Archy is explaining...seems a lot less akward to me...and I REALLY feel it in my back!



Then that seals it.  If it's good enough for Arch and seconded by Billie, then it's good enough for TT.  Now I just have to remember to use that grip tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning!



  How's things out west?  It's lunch time for me now.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

things are overcast and chilly....here the mountains are getting SLAMMED with snow...and I can't get up there to board in it... 

same here! go to car and make a couple calls, then tear into my chicken salad...hhmm....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

oh...forgot to mention...I use double overhand for SLDL, but double underhand for rows...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> things are overcast and chilly....here the mountains are getting SLAMMED with snow...and I can't get up there to board in it...
> 
> same here! go to car and make a couple calls, then tear into my chicken salad...hhmm....



I noticed my flight to Denver is showing a 30% on time rate.  

I blame the snow.  How much is on the ground out there?

BTW, there will not be boarding while I am there, but if you are nice, I'll tell you my one snowboarding story from Edmonton....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Then that seals it.  If it's good enough for Arch and seconded by Billie, then it's good enough for TT.  Now I just have to remember to use that grip tomorrow.


  Let us know how you like it my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

What the heck is going on in here  Trip got bumped to page 2


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on in here  Trip got bumped to page 2



 Devlin

Thanks for the bump.  My IM time has been reduced lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

*Fri, Feb 3 ME DL*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1
485   (twice)

Squat walkouts
405 x 3 sets

Squat Partials
365 x 2 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 5 (3 sets)


Squats 
185 x 13
205 x 7
225 x 4

Shrugs (front) (new)
285 x 15
325 x 8
375 x 3

Lying Leg Curl (new)
56 x 15
68 x 10
81 x 5

45 deg Leg Press 
560 x 15
650 x 10
740 x 5

Seated calf raises 
115 x 15
140 x 9
165 x 3

Cardio ??? 10 minutes on an EFX cross-trainer machine


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

woohoo! 740 on the leg press!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Feb 3 ME DL*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...



Awesome w/o and Cardio too!!! Thats a Buttload of weight on them there Leg Presses my Friend!!! What is a partial squat??? Do you only go down slightly, sorry, was just wondering, you Heavy Metal Maniac!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo! 740 on the leg press!!



I'm more impressed with 560 x 15 = 8400 lbs,  740 x 5 = 3700 lbs 

Nice wo Big Daddy   And a couple of new Exercises


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work, Trips, but those are odd numbers on the lying curls.  How are you doing them?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo! 740 on the leg press!!



 Billie

I've got 1000 in my sight.    I may need binoculars to see it, but it's in my sight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o and Cardio too!!! Thats a Buttload of weight on them there Leg Presses my Friend!!! What is a partial squat??? Do you only go down slightly, sorry, was just wondering, you Heavy Metal Maniac!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  I go about half-way down (maybe a little less)  on partial squats (what most people call squatting).  I use it just to get used to having a heavy weight on my back.  It also works the top part of the movement.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Thanks.  I go about half-way down (maybe a little less)  on partial squats *(what most people call squatting).*  I use it just to get used to having a heavy weight on my back.  It also works the top part of the movement.


Isn''t that the truth !!!  
Makes sense, completely my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm more impressed with 560 x 15 = 8400 lbs,  740 x 5 = 3700 lbs
> 
> Nice wo Big Daddy   And a couple of new Exercises



 Gary

Thanks! I felt the 15 rep set more than the 5 rep one.  Now that I see the work load in black and white, I understand why.  

I added a couple of new exercises to complete the new workout.  Now to let this routine settle out for a couple of weeks, at least.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Trips, but those are odd numbers on the lying curls.  How are you doing them?



 Pylon

I do them lying down.  


The machine has plates which weigh 12.5 lbs each.  There are also 6 lb plates which can sit on top of the stack.  So today the first set was done with the pin at 50 plus one extra plate, the second set at 62.5 plus plate (I didn't bother entering the .5) and the last set at 75 plus plate.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

That workout was incredible  

Your welcome for the bump yesterday


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sat, Feb 4 DE Bench*

Suspended Bench Press (bar set about 2-3??? above chest)
165 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press 
165 x 10  
205 x 3 
135 x 15 

Close Grip Bench Press 
165 x 9  
175 x 5 
135 x 12 

Skullcrushers 
60 x 10  
80 x 3
40 x 15   

Lat Pulldowns 
14 plates x 8   
16 plates x 3    
10 plates x 13    

BB Rows (double  underhand grip) I think that I started too light on these.
165 x 10
205 x 5    
155 x 13

BB Military Press 
95 x 9
115 x 3
65 x 13    

BB Curls 
75 x 8
90 x 4
65 x 11

Ab Crunch Machine
115 x 15
135 x 10
160 x 6
160 x 6

Soccer Field Cardio
Sprint one length (20-25 sec), jog back (40-50 sec), catch breath (45-55 sec).  Repeat 5 times.
Take halftime break while the inner coach said stamina sucks. 
Repeat 3 more times.

I finally decided to see just how long I was actually running vs resting, so I timed today???s runs.  I would like to reduce the time of the recovery periods.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like a lot of  on that wo 

Is the rep scheme for each set yours or is it a westside thing ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Triple!!! Excellent #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Dang, that's a lot of bench work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2006)

*Very tired ... Not enough sleep ... Stayed up late to watch the game*

*Mon, Feb 6 ME Squat*

Squats (all sets full squats)
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
315 x 1
335 

Rack Deadlifts (just below the kneecap)
405 x 2 + 10 second hold on last rep
475 x 2 + 10 second hold on last rep
505 x 1 + 5 second hold

Squats 
185 x 11
205 x 6
225 x 3

BB Shrugs (behind back)  
295 x 15
345 x 8
385 x 4

45 deg Leg Press 
590 x 15
680 x 7
770 x 4

Lying Leg Curl 
62 x 15
75 x 10
87 x 5

Seated calf raises  
125 x 10
140 x 9
165 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine 
90 x 10
135 x 15
170 x 5
160 x 6

Cardio  5 minutes of intervals on elliptical machine  

Time: 80 minutes (took some extra time between sets today).


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is the rep scheme for each set yours or is it a westside thing ?



 Gary

The rep scheme is from Iron Man HIT (check the sub-forum in the training forum).  I'm not smart enough to come up with this on my own.  

There are 3 different types of fibers which comprise the muscles and each type needs a different rep range to be targeted.  I forget which is which, but one type needs a rep range of 3-5, one from 6-10, and one from 11-15.

For lower body and traps, the suggested order is high, medium, low.  For the other body parts, it's medium, low, high.  I decided to try this scheme for all my accessory work.  I think gopro's p/rr/s program also utilizes this type of training, although the grouping is different.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey there TT.  Sorry I've been away for a while.  Sorting out some stuff.  Workouts look, well.........pretty freakin' heavy.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Great workout! I see lots of


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

holy shit....505lb Rack Deads????????????


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> The rep scheme is from Iron Man HIT (check the sub-forum in the training forum).  I'm not smart enough to come up with this on my own.
> 
> ...



Looking awful strong for someone who was tired  

Doing prrs is why I noticed your rep scheme


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o BRother Triple!!! Lots and LOTS of Thumbs up my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there TT.  Sorry I've been away for a while.  Sorting out some stuff.  Workouts look, well.........pretty freakin' heavy.



 boiler

I've been reading your journal.  Looks like things are brightening up, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout! I see lots of



 Dev

Thanks.  s are good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy shit....505lb Rack Deads????????????



 Billie

Deads are a lot easier when you start them from knee height.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking awful strong for someone who was tired
> 
> Doing prrs is why I noticed your rep scheme



 Gary

I've noticed some similarities between p/rr/s and the Iron Man HIT wrt rep schemes, although the programs are very different wrt to actual workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC w/o BRother Triple!!! Lots and LOTS of Thumbs up my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  Me wantem more s.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

*Wed, Feb 8 ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 *PR*
225 x 3 *PR*
235 x 3 *PR*
245 x 3 *PR*
255 x 3 *PR*
265 x 1 *PR*

First time doing these as a max effort exercise, so of course any weight would have been a PR. 

Decline Bench Press  (changed from flat bench previously)
205 x 10
235 x 4
165 x 15

Pull-ups
BW+5 x 7 (one rep more)
BW+10 x 4
BW x 5, rest 10 sec, 2

BB Rows (double underhand)
185 x 10 (up)
215 x 4 (up)
155 x 12 (down)

Dips
BW+20 x 7 (up)
BW+30 x 3 (up)
BW x 10 (down)

Tricep Extensions Machine 
93 x 10
106 x 5
75 x 10

DB Military Press
40 x 9 (same)
50 x 4 (up)
25 x 10 (down)

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 
65 x 10
75 x 4
55 x 10

Hanging Leg Raises
7
6
4

Cardio
Football field ??? jog 100 yds, sprint 100 yds, jog 100 yds, rest.  Repeat 3 times.

Workout time (weights only): 80 minutes  

I was feeling the effects of a head cold (came on suddenly yesterday afternoon) and the medicine to alleviate some of the symptoms.  Stamina was down, as evidenced by the drop in reps on the third set (highest rep set).  Cardio took a beating, too.  Workouts are taking about 10 minutes too long.  Rest periods need to be shortened.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

weighted pullups???


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> weighted pullups???


Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

dammit! Nice #'s! ok...ok...time for this fat ass to get back at it....
505 rack deads....holy schnikes!!!!!!
(I'm trying to put that into a useful everyday perspective: For me...some ass-hat refusing to leave the club..and forcing me to become pro-active in is early departure: Average guy = 180lbs.... me: can rack dead....505.....if guy is on ground, grab him and haul him up REAL quick like and in a hurry...like a small sack of flour....in front of several hundreds of pairs of eyes...Guys: hmm,..he just tossed that guy like it was nothing....think I will behave. Women: hhmm...is it hot in here? wonder if we'd have cute kids???)



don't worry....in my day dreams, I don't wear a cape...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> weighted pullups???



 Billie

  I have to do something to shock the old body!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  I can't let you get too far ahead of me, now can I?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dammit! Nice #'s! ok...ok...time for this fat ass to get back at it....
> 505 rack deads....holy schnikes!!!!!!
> (I'm trying to put that into a useful everyday perspective: For me...some ass-hat refusing to leave the club..and forcing me to become pro-active in is early departure: Average guy = 180lbs.... me: can rack dead....505.....if guy is on ground, grab him and haul him up REAL quick like and in a hurry...like a small sack of flour....in front of several hundreds of pairs of eyes...Guys: hmm,..he just tossed that guy like it was nothing....think I will behave. Women: hhmm...is it hot in here? wonder if we'd have cute kids???)
> 
> ...



 Burner

You could always rescue a fair maiden trapped under a car.  Just lift it up and let her crawl out.  She'd be forever grateful, I'm sure.  

Or you might just be walking past a hottie in the weight room with a 65 lb barbell stuck on her chest.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> 
> You could always rescue a fair maiden trapped under a car.  Just lift it up and let her crawl out.  She'd be forever grateful, I'm sure.
> 
> *Or you might just be walking past a hottie in the weight room with a 65 lb barbell stuck on her chest.*




 Funny, very funny.  However, I escaped on my own with no help from any man


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice wo !!!!! 

There is no stopping Big Daddy Trip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice PRs   

I see you are adding more weight to your dips and pullups.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang, Trips.  Nice wieghts you're throwing around!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a little late here, so, what everyone else said.  Way to go Trips


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !!!!!
> 
> There is no stopping Big Daddy Trip



 Gary

Thanks.  I can only hope so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I see you are adding more weight to your dips and pullups.



 YM

I've got start sometime or I'll never catch up to you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Pylon and boiler

Thanks muchly!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Yesterday???s workout fell victim to my cold.  Although I was starting to feel better by Thursday night, I think it was more wishful thinking than reality that I would be able to workout on Friday.  I packed my stuff for the gym, but didn???t set the alarm.  I thought that if I could wake up on my own, I???d workout, otherwise I???d just sleep in.   As it turned out, the extra three hours of sleep was what my body really needed.

I then had to decide do I a)just skip Friday???s workout and continue with the normal rotation, b)slide the next couple of workouts to the right and fit yesterday???s in,  or c)double up on Saturday, doing one workout in the morning and the other in the afternoon.  

Sanity prevailed and I wound up doing a mixed workout, deadlifts plus an abbreviated dynamic effort upper body workout. 

*Sat, Feb 11 DE Bench + Deadlifts*

Suspended Bench Press (bar set about 2-3??? above chest)
185 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press 
175 x 8  
205 x 3 
145 x 12

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
485 x 1
500 x 1 (that ties a PR)

Close Grip Bench Press 
165 x 10  
185 x 5 
135 x 15 

Lat Pulldowns 
14 plates x 10   
16 plates x 4    
10 plates x 15    

BB Rows (double  underhand grip) 
195 x 9
215 x 5    
155 x 12

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 7

Soccer Field Cardio
Jog one length, sprint back, catch breath. Repeat 3 times.

Body weight: 229 (dressed).  I???ve gone from fluctuating between 222 and 228 to between 226 and 231.  Pants still fit the same, though.  Since the beginning of the year, I???ve doubled my creatine intake from 10g on workout days and 5g on non-workout days.  Strength has been increasing somewhat along with the weight.  As long as I don???t have to buy any new pants, I???ll ride this experiment out a little longer.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Time to introduce another member of the "family".  She's Anorexic Annie, and I've seen more meat on a picked-over Thanksgiving turkey carcass.  She came in and did a couple of sets of swinging leg extensions and then sat down on the shoulder press machine.  I don't recall her actually lifting any weight on it, perhaps she thought it was a chair.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 11, 2006)

Ohh I shouldn't laugh, that actually sad to see someone that thin who is still working out.  The damage she is doing to her body just leaves me shaking my head.

As for you Trip   Great come back from being sick.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

*FANTASTIC PR* my Friend, I knew youd HIT 500, way to go!!! Great w/o too Brother Triple!!!
Annorexic Annie huh??? What is with some people???


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yesterday???s workout fell victim to my cold.  Although I was starting to feel better by Thursday night, I think it was more wishful thinking than reality that I would be able to workout on Friday.  I packed my stuff for the gym, but didn???t set the alarm.  I thought that if I could wake up on my own, I???d workout, otherwise I???d just sleep in.   As it turned out, the extra three hours of sleep was what my body really needed.
> 
> I then had to decide do I a)just skip Friday???s workout and continue with the normal rotation, b)slide the next couple of workouts to the right and fit yesterday???s in,  or c)double up on Saturday, doing one workout in the morning and the other in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



Nice wo Trip  

Glad to see your experiment is working for.  I was thinking of getting back to creatine. Maybe next month when  I can get it bogo .


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> As for you Trip   Great come back from being sick.



 Devlin

Thanks.  I've been thinking maybe I should get sick again next week and see if I can beat the record.    Hey, I could be on to some new training technique.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *FANTASTIC PR* my Friend, I knew youd HIT 500, way to go!!! Great w/o too Brother Triple!!!
> Annorexic Annie huh??? What is with some people???



 Arch

Thanks.  It came a lot sooner than I had thought.  Just had one of those good days in the gym - it does happen every once in a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip
> 
> Glad to see your experiment is working for.  I was thinking of getting back to creatine. Maybe next month when  I can get it bogo .



 Gary

Thanks.  Creatine is relatively inexpensive, so it's not a big financial drain, but what is bogo?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Thanks.  Creatine is relatively inexpensive, so it's not a big financial drain, but what is bogo?



Buy one get one FREE


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2006)

Today is bonus cardio day!    So far I've done two 20-minute sessions of HISS.   And after dinner, I'll go back outside for another session, perhaps 30 minutes or so.

What is HISS you might ask?    It stands for High Intensity Snow Shoveling.  Sure hope the gym is open early tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Today is bonus cardio day!    So far I've done two 20-minute sessions of HISS.   And after dinner, I'll go back outside for another session, perhaps 30 minutes or so.
> 
> What is HISS you might ask?    It stands for High Intensity Snow Shoveling.  Sure hope the gym is open early tomorrow.




I do not envy you in the least .  But I guess all that white stuff is good for something .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Today is bonus cardio day!    So far I've done two 20-minute sessions of HISS.   And after dinner, I'll go back outside for another session, perhaps 30 minutes or so.
> 
> What is HISS you might ask?    It stands for *High Intensity Snow **Shoveling*.  Sure hope the gym is open early tomorrow.


  you might be on to something my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

500 on DL's!!!  

Have fun with the HISS  ....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Today is bonus cardio day!    So far I've done two 20-minute sessions of HISS.   And after dinner, I'll go back outside for another session, perhaps 30 minutes or so.
> 
> What is HISS you might ask?    It stands for High Intensity Snow Shoveling.  Sure hope the gym is open early tomorrow.



 Atleast someone is making the best of all that white stuff. But you know they do make these wonderful machines called snow blowers   I hear they make moving snow easier


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

TT, if you run into a BOGO Snowblower deal let me know.  I need one, too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

we have some snow here too...got pretty icy the last few days 

awsome couple of workouts, Trips, those deads are amazing!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 500 on DL's!!!
> 
> Have fun with the HISS  ....



 YM

Love HISS.  Nothing like shoveling snow while it's whipping at 50 mph into your face!  Luckily, we didn't get it as bad as those in Philly and NYC.  We had only 7-10 inches here.  It is hard to tell because of all the drifting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> But you know they do make these wonderful machines called snow blowers   I hear they make moving snow easier



 Devlin

Yes, I've heard of them, but I can't justify spending $500-$700 for something I'd get to use 2 or 3 times a year.  It's not just the initial outlay, but then you've got maintain it too.  Too much time for so little payback.

I do have a riding lawn mower with a blade, which is what I normally use, but this time there was a sheet of ice on the bottom of the snow, and I wouldn't have been able to get any traction, which would be a big problem since my driveway is on an incline.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> TT, if you run into a BOGO Snowblower deal let me know.  I need one, too.



 boiler

Do any of the places like Home Depot have year end clearances?  If I were going to invest in one, that's the place I'd look.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> we have some snow here too...got pretty icy the last few days
> 
> awsome couple of workouts, Trips, those deads are amazing!



 Billie

After we got through January, I thought we might have a snowless winter.  Oh well, I can handle one storm a year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

*Mon, Feb 13 ME Squat*

Squats (all sets full squats)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3 (up 1 rep)
315 x 1
335   (still stuck at the bottom)

Walkouts + 5 sec hold
405
455
495
545

Good Mornings
225 x 3
255 x 3

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (4 sets)

Squats 
185 x 13
205 x 6
225 x 4

BB Shrugs (behind back)  
315 x 15
345 x 10
385 x 5

45 deg Leg Press 
630 x 15
690 x 10
780 x 5

Lying Leg Curl 
68 x 15
81 x 10
93 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 15
135 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 4

Cardio 

Squats seem to be stuck.  I???m thinking of switching squat and deadlift days, so that I???ll have an extra day of rest after deads before tackling heavy squats.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL...my parents and sister are just outside of Philly.  However, I think my dad and the neighbor both have snowblowers. When they get snow like this it's like watching Tim Allen and Bob Vela (I know I screwed up his name) have a "more power" competition.  Boys and their toys  If not the neighbor's son has a snow removal business so they set


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Feb 13 ME Squat*
> 
> Squats (all sets full squats)
> 135 x 3
> ...


*Great w/o Brother Triple*!!! When my squats where stuck, I switched to pre-exhausts, and my squats jumped back up!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Do any of the places like Home Depot have year end clearances?  If I were going to invest in one, that's the place I'd look.


I don't know.  If I buy one it will be at an estate sale or auction.  Like you said, big initial investment that just sits around most of the time.

Nice workout, Trips


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice wo Trip , 
what exactly is a speed deadlift ? Sounds like torture . What is its purpose ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> When my squats where stuck, I switched to pre-exhausts, and my squats jumped back up!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend!!!



 Arch

That's interesting.  I wonder why tiring them out first would be beneficial?  I wish I could nail the weak link.  It was easy for bench and deads, but I haven't found it for squats yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> what exactly is a speed deadlift ? Sounds like torture . What is its purpose ?



 Gary

It's doing the lift as fast as possible while maintaining good form.  The suggested weight is about 60% of 1RM, and you're supposed to apply the same amount of force that you would use on a 1RM.  So in theory you'd be moving the 60% weight much faster.  It's supposed to develop explosive speed.  Does it work?  Dunno, but it doesn't seem to hurt.  Plus I use it to check my form, making sure I'm not developing any bad habits.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

I've decided to make yet another (minor) change to the workout schedule.  Since max DLing on Friday leaves only 2 days for recovery until max squatting on Monday, I'm going to switch Mon and Fri, doing max DL on Mon and max squat on Fri.  Hopefully the extra day of rest (and a non-workout day besides) will kick start my stalled squats.  So if you're waiting for me to top that 500 lb DL, it'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> That's interesting.  I wonder why tiring them out first would be beneficial?  I wish I could nail the weak link.  It was easy for bench and deads, but I haven't found it for squats yet.


Seriously, try 'em!!! Keep the same weight your at now, only do them after a pre-exhaust, do a 3 week cycle like that, and then test it, I will almost guarantee you'll smash the plateau!!! It's not easy by any means, but I really enjoy the pre-exhausts!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

You all dug out yet!?  Looks like you guys got throttled out there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You all dug out yet!?  Looks like you guys got throttled out there.



 boiler

We got only about 7-9 inches where I live and we were pretty much dug out by Sunday night.  Areas further south got it worse - Philly with about 20 inches and NYC with 27.  There were no school cancellations or even delays for Monday.  And the gym was open bright and early, with all the slackers staying home. 

Interestingly, the place where I work was shut down on Monday due to a water main break that occurred Sunday afternoon.  So I wound up with a bonus day off!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> We got only about 7-9 inches where I live and we were pretty much dug out by Sunday night.  Areas further south got it worse - Philly with about 20 inches and NYC with 27.  There were no school cancellations or even delays for Monday.  And the gym was open bright and early, with all the slackers staying home.
> 
> Interestingly, the place where I work was shut down on Monday due to a water main break that occurred Sunday afternoon.  So I wound up with a bonus day off!


7-9 isn't too bad.  27 .  I remember in 1977 when I was a kid, we had snow up to the roofline of our house.  I had one heck of a cool snow fort!

That's great when you get an unexpected day off.  My wife is a teacher, so I have to suffer with getting up and going to work while she sleeps in once in a while.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I've decided to make yet another (minor) change to the workout schedule.  Since max DLing on Friday leaves only 2 days for recovery until max squatting on Monday, I'm going to switch Mon and Fri, doing max DL on Mon and max squat on Fri.  Hopefully the extra day of rest (and a non-workout day besides) will kick start my stalled squats.  So if you're waiting for me to top that 500 lb DL, it'll have to wait until next week.



Damn !!!!!  Looks like I lose   We had a pool going  and I picked this week


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> We got only about 7-9 inches where I live and we were pretty much dug out by Sunday night.  Areas further south got it worse - Philly with about 20 inches and NYC with 27.  There were no school cancellations or even delays for Monday.  And the gym was open bright and early, with all the slackers staying home.
> 
> Interestingly, the place where I work was shut down on Monday due to a water main break that occurred Sunday afternoon.  So I wound up with a bonus day off!



Y'all can keep all that white stuff, I'll stick with the 4" or less that gone with 24 hours


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree !


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'll stick with the 4" or less





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree !



  You two are sure easy to please!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

*Wed, Feb 15 ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3 
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1 *PR*
285 

I found a way to do these so that I start out about 1 inch above chest level.  This makes it much harder and even the 255 was a struggle.

Decline Bench Press 
215 x 10
235 x 5
175 x 13

Pull-ups 
BW+5 x 6 
BW+10 x 3
BW-16 x 7, BW-22 x 3  (back on welfare  )

BB Rows (double underhand) 
195 x 10 
225 x 5 
155 x 15 

Dips 
BW+20 x 9 
BW+30 x 5 
BW x 12 

Skull Crushers 
65 x 10
85 x 4
45 x 15

DB Military Press 
40 x 10 (up 1)
50 x 3 (down 1)
25 x 15 (up 5)

Machine Preacher Curls new this week
62 x 10
75 x 5
50 x 13

Hanging Leg Raises
10
9
6

Cardio
5 minutes of intervals on an elliptical machine

Workout time (weights only): 80 minutes


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

WOOHOO...awsome Rows!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Pr's , lots of thumbs up, , dips looking good ... Nice wo Trip


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Excellent PR, and Solid w/o Brother Triple!!! How did you like the underhand grip for rows???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> WOOHOO...awsome Rows!!!!!!!!



Thanks, Billie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Pr's , lots of thumbs up, , dips looking good ... Nice wo Trip



 Gary

Thanks.  Thumbs are still pointing up, but the increases in reps are starting to slow down.  Well, except for those damn pull-ups, that is.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent PR, and Solid w/o Brother Triple!!! How did you like the underhand grip for rows???



 Arch

I'm finding it easier to hold the bar with the underhand grip, and as a result, I can focus more on feeling it in the back.  It was a little awkward the first time, but feels very comfortable now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a lot of thumbs up!  Nice PR


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> I'm finding it easier to hold the bar with the underhand grip, and as a result, I can focus more on feeling it in the back.  It was a little awkward the first time, but feels very comfortable now.


Good stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Posted another great workout with lots of :thumbups:


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

The snow is melting fast as the temps were in the mid 50's plus the sun was out almost all day.  We've got a repeat tomorrow, so I'm hoping the field will be clear enough for some outdoor cardio on Friday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a lot of thumbs up!  Nice PR



 YM

Thanks.  I'm looking for one more PR next DL day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good stuff my Friend!!!



Thanks for tip on that one, Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Thanks for tip on that one, Arch.


My Pleasure my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Posted another great workout with lots of :thumbups:



 Devlin

 Thanks


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice looking workout, TT.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

we are close to 70 for today and tomorrow...and this weekend we're expecting another snowstorm...  I've got my meds ready though


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been considering a career change lately.  Kinda getting bored with what I'm doing.  I've got a couple of possibilities in mind, one of which is writing greeting cards.  What do you think of this as a Valentine's Day card?



*

My love for you knows no bounds
As long as you keep buying rounds.
And nothing ever shall come between us
Except my throbbing rock-hard penis.

*


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

You know, I venture in here to see what's going on in your journal and what do I see...................................

That you're a great poet!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I've been considering a career change lately.  Kinda getting bored with what I'm doing.  I've got a couple of possibilities in mind, one of which is writing greeting cards.  What do you think of this as a Valentine's Day card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm sure someone would buy that one.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's the shortest fairy tale I've heard

Man proposes to woman.  Woman says no.  Man hunts, fishes, plays cards, drinks beer with buddies and watches espn in his underwear.  Lives happily ever after and dies rich.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

wow...that IS priceless!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You know, I venture in here to see what's going on in your journal and what do I see...................................
> 
> That you're a great poet!



 Doug

Were you perhaps expecting a workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm sure someone would buy that one.



 Devlin

I can't draw very well, though.  Interested in illustrating it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here's the shortest fairy tale I've heard
> 
> Man proposes to woman.  Woman says no.  Man hunts, fishes, plays cards, drinks beer with buddies and watches espn in his underwear.  Lives happily ever after and dies rich.



 boiler

Sounds utopian!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...that IS priceless!!



 Billie

  I'll extend the same offer to you as I did to Devlin.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Fri, Feb 17 ME Squat*

Squats (full squats with a 3 second pause at the bottom)
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
295 

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 2

BB Shrugs (front)  
345 x 8
385 x 5
315 x 12

45 deg Leg Press 
720 x 9
810 x 5
680 x 12

SLDL  haven???t done these in a couple of weeks
225 x 8
255 x 5
205 x 12

Seated Calf Raises 
135 x 7
160 x 3
115 x 11

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 8

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio Football field sprints
40 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, 20 yd walk (4 times)
rest
repeat 2 times
rest
repeat 2 times


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2006)

3 second pauses..............

That's crazy!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3 second pauses..............
> 
> That's crazy!!



 YM

The latest attempt to get my squats "unstuck".


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> YM
> 
> The latest attempt to get my squats "unstuck".



Nice wo Trip   Cardio too  

Have you tried 1 1/2's on your squats ?  Somebody on here use to do them I can't remember who ?  Saw someone doing them on FIT TV this morning whilst I was doing my bike ride


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2006)

AWSOME workout TT...  Every time I see your weight on Good Mornings, it makes me wanna cringe....

on the offer....you know, I aced Art class all through High School, and my major in college was creative writing.....  I'll need a nude male model for this project however  

(seriously, I do need to start painting/writing again...it was good therapy!   )


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 3 second pauses..............
> 
> That's crazy!!


OMG, you are Insane too!!! Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!!
800 pounds...................................  AWESOME!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip   Cardio too
> 
> Have you tried 1 1/2's on your squats ?  Somebody on here use to do them I can't remember who ?  Saw someone doing them on FIT TV this morning whilst I was doing my bike ride



 Gary

Thanks.  Hard to pass up outdoor cardio when it's 50 degrees.  I haven't done 1 1/2's in a very long time and I didn't really give them much of a chance, doing them for only a couple of weeks.  The movement felt somewhat awkward to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> AWSOME workout TT...  Every time I see your weight on Good Mornings, it makes me wanna cringe....



 Billie

Thanks.  Good mornings are a great exercise.  I love it when people tell me it's bad for my back.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 17, 2006)

Awsome workout  Just reading 3 sec pause on squats makes me want .  I will have to defer the drawing to Billie, I suck at it, but wouldn't mind practicing if nude male models were involved.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG, you are Insane too!!! Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!!
> 800 pounds...................................  AWESOME!!!



 Arch

Thank you very much.  I like the new avatar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I will have to defer the drawing to Billie, I suck at it, but wouldn't mind practicing if nude male models were involved.



 Devlin

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Feb 17 ME Squat*
> 
> Squats (full squats with a 3 second pause at the bottom)
> 135 x 3
> ...



Hey, looks like there are w/o's in this journal.  Great job man!  Sprints eh?  Might have to try those when I go back to doing my squadron morning runs next week.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

I keep seeing good mornings in here and I keep saying no to them.  Maybe I should reconsider.  I think lower back strength limits me more than anything on squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, looks like there are w/o's in this journal.  Great job man!  Sprints eh?  Might have to try those when I go back to doing my squadron morning runs next week.



 Doug

Of course there are workouts in here!    Four of them a week, to be exact.  

What are squadron runs?  Is it where you strap some weight on your back and go out and run 5 miles in combat boots?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I keep seeing good mornings in here and I keep saying no to them.  Maybe I should reconsider.  I think lower back strength limits me more than anything on squats.



 boiler

They're a great exercise for the lower back.  Make sure you start light and get the form down.  This is one exercise you don't want to get careless with.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> They're a great exercise for the lower back.  Make sure you start light and get the form down.  This is one exercise you don't want to get careless with.


They intimidate me, but I think I need to get stronger in that area and they would probably help get me there quicker than hypers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you have access to a 20 lb barbell?  Start with that.  Hell, put your son on your shoulders, have him hold on to your head, grab his legs firmly, and slowly bend over.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

I like good mornings, but Trips is right about form.  You gots to be careful on them.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I like good mornings, but Trips is right about form.  You gots to be careful on them.


More words of wisdom!!! Although I tend to stay away from them myself!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Doug
> 
> Of course there are workouts in here!    Four of them a week, to be exact.
> 
> What are squadron runs?  Is it where you strap some weight on your back and go out and run 5 miles in combat boots?



Not in the AF.  
No, we do morning PT (physical training) 3 times/week.  We run 3 miles and do calastenics, pushuips, situps, exc..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sat, Feb 18 DE Bench*

Suspended Bench Press (bar set about 1??? above chest)
195 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press 
175 x 10  
205 x 3 
145 x 14

Close Grip Bench Press 
175 x 7 
195 x 5 
145 x 12

Tricep Extensions (Rope) (added in this week, med and high reps only)
5 plates x 8
4 plates x 11

Lat Pulldowns 
15 plates x 7   
16 plates x 5    
11 plates x 12    

HS Low Rows (new this week)
120 x 10
170 x 5
110 x 15

BB Military Press 
95 x 10
115 x 5
65 x 15

BB Curls 
75 x 7
85 x 5
65 x 12

Hanging Leg Raises
10
7

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio
Session #1.  Elliptical machine ??? 10 minutes.
Session #2.  Soccer field jog, sprint, and rest (5 times).  

Body weight: 232 in workout clothes.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Triple!!! Look at all those thumb ups too my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Fantastic workout.  Lots of


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Great w/o man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

awsome TT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Arch, Dev, Doug, and Billie

Thank you all!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

*Mon, Feb 20 ME DL + DE Squat*

Speed Squats (8" box)
155 x 2 (6 sets)

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
505 x 1 *PR* 

Shrugs (rear) 
365 x 8
405 x 5
335 x 15

Squats 
205 x 10 (up)
225 x 5 (up)
185 x 11 (down)

Lying Leg Curl 
87 x 10
100 x 5
75 x 12

Seated calf raises 
135 x 10
160 x 3
115 x 14

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 15
135 x 10
160 x 7

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio ??? 12 minutes on elliptical machine


----------



## Devlin (Feb 20, 2006)

I see lots of  and congrats on the *PR*!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see lots of  and congrats on the *PR*!!



 Dev

Thanks.  I was pleased with the workout, except for the last set of squats when my back finally had enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow bud much congrats on all the big lifts around here!  Your kickin ass man!

Yes hypers are a great exercise!  If I were still able to do them I would def be able to squat some more b/c my lower back faisl before my legs!  But gym rules do not allow...unless I wake up earlier and get into the gym before the head boss does!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

awsoeme PR!  from 405 to 505...that's quite a jump!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

Entire wo looks great but 505 is fantastic


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Entire wo looks great but 505 is fantastic





*AMEN!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow bud much congrats on all the big lifts around here!  Your kickin ass man!
> 
> Yes hypers are a great exercise!  If I were still able to do them I would def be able to squat some more b/c my lower back faisl before my legs!  But gym rules do not allow...unless I wake up earlier and get into the gym before the head boss does!



 DeadBolt

Thanks, DB.   What exercise are you not allowed to do in the gym?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsoeme PR!  from 405 to 505...that's quite a jump!



 Billie

The 405 wasn't as light as it normally is.  I felt I had one good pull left, so I went for the gold.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Entire wo looks great but 505 is fantastic



 Gary (and Arch, too)

Thanks, guys.  I'm feeling it right now, my entire body is fatigued.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

505 .  Now I'm going to have to call you qt instead of tt.  Great job!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DeadBolt
> 
> Thanks, DB.   What exercise are you not allowed to do in the gym?


As if right now I can't do good mornings and I get evil eyes when I do standing db presses but they dont have the balls to say anything to me or I'll go ape shit.  

But the good mornings are out!  I got chewed out by the owner of my gym plus like 15 of the "old timers" saying hyper ext's do the same thing.  I wasn't gonna get into a brawl with em so i just walked to the other side of the gym and left it alone.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 505 .  Now I'm going to have to call you *cutie* instead of tt.  Great job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 505 . Now I'm going to have to call you cutie instead of tt.





			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

>



I appreciate the comment, boiler, but this train doesn't stop at that station.  


 Gary

Nice one!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> But the good mornings are out!  I got chewed out by the owner of my gym plus like 15 of the "old timers" saying hyper ext's do the same thing.  I wasn't gonna get into a brawl with em so i just walked to the other side of the gym and left it alone.



 DB

Unbelievable is all I can say about that.    True, the hyperextensions work the lower back, just as the GMs do, but I think of the hypers as more of an isolation exercise, while the GMs are more of a compound exercise and get the entire back side (or posterior chain, as the edumacated folks say).

Hypers are "safer" which is probably why the "old timers" prefer those.  Easier, too.  Most people don't like to actually work hard in the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hypers are "safer" which is probably why the "old timers" prefer those.  Easier, too.  Most people don't like to actually work hard in the gym.


You nailed it!   Believe me hypers have nothing on GM's!  I use to do hypers and my deadlifts/squats would gradually grow in time....I started a routine where I incorporated heavy GM's int here and my deadlifts/squats just started to sky rocket!  But now I just deal with it untile I get pissed off and change gyms!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As if right now I can't do good mornings and I get evil eyes when I do standing db presses but they dont have the balls to say anything to me or I'll go ape shit.
> 
> But the good mornings are out!  I got chewed out by the owner of my gym plus like 15 of the "old timers" saying hyper ext's do the same thing.  I wasn't gonna get into a brawl with em so i just walked to the other side of the gym and left it alone.



Guess they're not "morning" people.   

 I kill me!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As if right now I can't do good mornings and I get evil eyes when I do standing db presses but they dont have the balls to say anything to me or I'll go ape shit.
> 
> But the good mornings are out!  I got chewed out by the owner of my gym plus like 15 of the "old timers" saying hyper ext's do the same thing.  I wasn't gonna get into a brawl with em so i just walked to the other side of the gym and left it alone.



Wow, I have yet to see anyone say something about not doing a particular exercise at my gym.  I have had one guy who did give me a suggestion about foot placement on hack squats and seen a few others give helpful suggestions regarding lifting, but no one even says a word when people drop weights at my gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow, I have yet to see anyone say something about not doing a particular exercise at my gym.  I have had one guy who did give me a suggestion about foot placement on hack squats and seen a few others give helpful suggestions regarding lifting, but no one even says a word when people drop weights at my gym.


My place is very strict and depending what time of the cycle everyone is on depends on the moods.  Everyone is their is so juiced up its not even funny so the mood swings are rediculous!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> My place is very strict and depending what time of the cycle everyone is on depends on the moods.  Everyone is their is so juiced up its not even funny so the mood swings are rediculous!



Sounds like a bunch of women with PMS


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bunch of women with PMS


Feels like it LOL....you have drama at the work place I have it at my workout place!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Feels like it LOL....you have drama at the work place I have it at my workout place!



Ohh no at the gym we have the soap opera with the "family" and then there are a few of the juicing crowd, but they seem to be in control maybe because we have a large law enforcement crowd at my gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

*Wed, Feb 22 ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3 
275 x 1
280 x 1 *PR*
285 x 1 *PR*
290 

Decline Bench Press 
225 x 8
245 x 3
185 x 13

Pull-ups 
BW+10 x 5.5
BW+20 x 3
BW x 6 + 4 negatives

BB Rows (double underhand) 
205 x 7
235 x 4 
175 x 13

Dips 
BW+20 x 10 
BW+35 x 5 
BW x 13 

Skull Crushers 
75 x 8
85 x 5
65 x 11

DB Military Press 
45 x 9
50 x 4
30 x 10 (weight was up, but didn???t quite make the target range)

Machine Preacher Curls 
75 x 10
87 x 5
62 x 11

Hanging Leg Raises 
7
6

Workout time (weights only): 75 minutes

Cardio
15 minutes of intervals on an elliptical machine

BW: 232

I woke up at 3:45 feeling surprisingly wide-awake.  After a quick trip to the bathroom, I headed back to bed, hoping that I could fall asleep and get another 30 minutes of sleep, but knowing that I was too awake for that to happen.  I glanced at the clock again, and now that I could see it clearly, it was 2:45!  And I wasn???t tired!    An hour and half later I was still awake, so I said the hell with trying to sleep, I???ll just get up.  I have a feeling that sometime this afternoon I???m going to crash big time.  Sure wish I had an office with a couch.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> the juicing crowd, but they seem to be in control maybe because we have a large law enforcement crowd at my gym.


Hahaha that never stops my guys....75% of them are cops themselves.  My gym has been closed down twice for distribution and the owner has been in trouble so many times for it but he gets out f it b/c he's well connected.  

But hell its a great gym and half the guys would bend over backwards for ya but there are the select few people and rules that suck!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that sometime this afternoon I???m going to crash big time.  Sure wish I had an office with a couch.


You can almost bank on that one LOL! 

Awsome workout bud!  Some damn good lifts!

Quick question...each exercise do you always start heavy, increase weight, the drasticly decrease and hit reps?  Or did that just happen by chance?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hahaha that never stops my guys....75% of them are cops themselves.  My gym has been closed down twice for distribution and the owner has been in trouble so many times for it but he gets out f it b/c he's well connected.
> 
> But hell its a great gym and half the guys would bend over backwards for ya but there are the select few people and rules that suck!



So juicing is OK, but don't you dare do any Good Mornings?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So juicing is OK, but don't you dare do any Good Mornings?



 

What do you expect they are men 

Fantastic workout!!! LOts of


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What do you expect they are men



Yeah, they are men!     Hey wait a minute!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You can almost bank on that one LOL!
> 
> Awsome workout bud!  Some damn good lifts!
> 
> Quick question...each exercise do you always start heavy, increase weight, the drasticly decrease and hit reps?  Or did that just happen by chance?



 DB

Thank you.  The weights and reps are planned.  I stole the idea from Iron Man Training (check the sub-forum in the Training forum).  The premise of his training program is that there are 3 different types of muscle fibers, and they are stimulated (recruited?) by different rep ranges, 6-10, 3-5, and 11-15, with that being the optimal order.  He also advocates just one compound exercise per body part, with one set in each rep range per exercise.

I'm not following his program exactly.  I'm still following the Westside template, but I'm using the Iron Man rep scheme for my accessory exercises.  I've also been adding a second exercise in some cases.  It took a few weeks to find the correct weight to use in all cases.  Interestingly, my deadlift has gotten much better since starting that rep scheme, but the bench and squat are somewhat holding steady.  The accessory lifts are still going up, so perhaps I'm not at a high enough weight for there to be carryover to the bench and squat yet.

Another thing he advises is to take a week off every 6 weeks.    As long as the strength keeps going up, I see no need to stop.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB
> 
> Thank you.  The weights and reps are planned.  I stole the idea from Iron Man Training (check the sub-forum in the Training forum).  The premise of his training program is that there are 3 different types of muscle fibers, and they are stimulated (recruited?) by different rep ranges, 6-10, 3-5, and 11-15, with that being the optimal order.  He also advocates just one compound exercise per body part, with one set in each rep range per exercise.
> 
> ...


  Sounds good....I've read a little bit about that but never got into it to detailed!  Interesting!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So juicing is OK, but don't you dare do any Good Mornings?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are men!     Hey wait a minute!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice wo again Trip ,

More PR's    I haven't had a PR is soooooo loooooooong . I might try for one tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on the PR's and look at all those pullups!! hahaha


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Triple, Incredible PR's too!!! How did it look when you where up on "Arch time" LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo again Trip ,
> 
> More PR's    I haven't had a PR is soooooo loooooooong . I might try for one tomorrow



 Gary

Thanks.  The only reason I'm hitting PRs is because I've started doing a new exercise.    You should try it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PR's and look at all those pullups!! hahaha



 Jake

Welcome back!    Been busy or slacking?

I'm making a concerted effort on the pull-ups.  We're trying to catch up to yellowmoomba.  He's doing them with 100+ lbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Triple, Incredible PR's too!!! How did it look when you where up on "Arch time" LOL!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  It was dark and quiet.  Had the gym been open, I might have gone then.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea, YM and NT were always doing them with crazy weight.  I have just been busy.. life is busy now lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

sorry I havent been around....these 12hr days are killing me...your last workout looked great, I promise to catch up more later!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya Trips


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

How's it going, TT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I havent been around....these 12hr days are killing me...your last workout looked great, I promise to catch up more later!!



 Billie

I know you've been busy.  12 hr work days!   Afternoon cardio.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Trips



 Pylon


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, TT!



 boiler

Just finished dinner.  Baked chicken, a little pasta with sauce, and some more chicken.  Now I'm in the deadly hour, that short time after dinner and before my pre-sleep protein drink when all I can think about is sweet stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Just finished dinner.  Baked chicken, a little pasta with sauce, and some more chicken.  Now I'm in the deadly hour, that short time after dinner and before my pre-sleep protein drink when all I can think about is sweet stuff.



Without question one of the toughest parts of the day.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Just finished dinner.  Baked chicken, a little pasta with sauce, and some more chicken.  Now I'm in the deadly hour, that short time after dinner and before my pre-sleep protein drink when all I can think about is sweet stuff.



If it makes you feel better, I'm on my 3rd beer.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Just finished dinner.  Baked chicken, a little pasta with sauce, and some more chicken.  Now I'm in the deadly hour, that short time after dinner and before my pre-sleep protein drink when all I can think about is sweet stuff.



Ohh good I'm not the only one that craves sweets after dinner.  I've been dieing for chocolate, but thankfully none in apartment.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Just finished dinner.  Baked chicken, a little pasta with sauce, and some more chicken.  Now I'm in the deadly hour, that short time after dinner and before my pre-sleep protein drink when all I can think about is sweet stuff.


Dangerous, indeed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh good I'm not the only one that craves sweets after dinner.  I've been dieing for chocolate, but thankfully none in apartment.



I've been trying a chocolate drink made by EAS.  It's called Advant Edge, advertised as a Carb Control Ready-to-Drink Shake.  

11 fl oz.
100 calories
3 g fat (0 saturated)
2 g carb (1 g fiber)
15 g protein

So far it's working as a dessert substitute.  We'll see how long it takes for me to get sick of them.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, same one I use when I'm on the road.  Had one for breakfast, as a matter of fact.  Not too bad.

Try the coffee house line sometime.  The numbers are about the same.  They are pretty tasty.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

*Fri, Feb 24 ME Squat*

Squats (Full squats. Triples were done with a 3 second pause at the bottom.)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1 *PR* for a full squat
335 x 1 *PR* for a full squat  

Good Mornings
225 x 5
255 x 5
275 x 3

BB Shrugs (front)  
365 x 6
395 x 3
315 x 13

45 deg Leg Press 
770 x 6
860 x 3
680 x 15

SLDL 
225 x 10 (up)
275 x 5 (up)
205 x 7 (down)

Seated Calf Raises 
145 x 6
160 x 4
120 x 11

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 15
135 x 15
160 x 10
170 x 4
170 x 3

Time: 80 minutes 

Cardio 
.25 mile jog
100 yd sprints (6 times)

BW: 234   Arch, did you lose another couple of pounds?  Cause I found them.  


I was surfing the internet the other night and stumbled across some videos of powerlifters squatting.  I noticed that their stances were very wide, much wider than mine.  I doubt that I could do a full squat with the stances some of them were using.  I also noticed that their hand spacing on the bar was a bit wider than mine too.  I was always under the impression that the hands should be as close as possible while still being able to maintain control of the bar, the idea being that it???s easier to keep all the body parts tight.

In addition to the videos I found this article titled Falling Forward in the Squat.     Hello!    That???s exactly my problem.  I started reading and the points all seemed valid.  Then I got to this one:

*
5.  Your elbows are not under the bar.  If your elbows are pointed backwards (towards your butt) then you are sure to fall forward.  Simply attempt to bring your elbows forward and under the bar.  There is no exercise that can help correct this; just make sure you have verbal cues.
*

I quickly went to my basement and trying not to think too hard about hand and arm placement, set up for a squat as I normally do.  I then checked my arms and lo and behold, my elbows were pointing backwards.  I couldn???t get them vertical until I widened my grip by a few inches.

So this morning, I made a concerted effort to keep the arms vertical.  I also widened my stance a couple of inches.  What a difference!  I tripled 275 easily and could probably have doubled 295, but I had my sights set on bigger numbers.  315 went fairly easily also.  The 325 and especially 335 weren???t exactly pretty, as they both had some forward lean, but by that point my back was starting to get tired and my form was starting to suffer, so I stopped there.  It will take some getting used to, especially near 1RM when form starts to deteriorate, but I???m rather pleased with this new found information.  So now my full squat 1RM matches my parallel squat.

And as for the weight gain, I???ve decided to continue the mini-bulk until the end of March or until my pants start getting too tight, whichever comes first.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

That's some good info, trips .  I'm definitely going to try that out.  

Man, you are going at it on those power crunches.  Good job on everything.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Great work, Trips!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !

PR's. thumbs up , great job.  Nice info. Now you have me curious what my form is/was in re: elbows. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm ok on that, mostly because my hands are really wide on my grip.  Like bumping against the plates wide.  Going any more narrow hurts my shoulder.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

TT

I just have to say again that I love the title of your journal.....trips me totally out to a T...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's some good info, trips .  I'm definitely going to try that out.
> 
> Man, you are going at it on those power crunches.  Good job on everything.



 boiler

Dave Tate writes some really great articles.  And see, you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip !
> 
> PR's. thumbs up , great job.  Nice info. Now you have me curious what my form is/was in re: elbows.
> 
> Have a great weekend



 Gary

Thanks and enjoy your visit with the outlaws!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I'm ok on that, mostly because my hands are really wide on my grip.  Like bumping against the plates wide.  Going any more narrow hurts my shoulder.



 Pylon

Just how tall are you?  What kind of wingspan do you have?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> TT
> 
> I just have to say again that I love the title of your journal.....trips me totally out to a T...



 Fitgirl

Do you know it took thousands of times through the thesaurus to think of that title?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

*Fantastic *w/o Brother Triple!!! *Mega congrats *on the PR's too my Friend!!! Great input/advice on the Squats too, I place my hands just barely wider than my delts!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon
> 
> Just how tall are you?  What kind of wingspan do you have?



I'm between 5'10" and 6'3", depending on which convience store I'm leaving.

I'd say finger to finger length is around 7 feet, but that is a guess.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Brother Triple, just had to be the 1000th post in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm between 5'10" and 6'3", depending on which convience store I'm leaving.
> 
> I'd say finger to finger length is around 7 feet, but that is a guess.



You've got some long arms.  Mine is just 6 ft.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Triple, just had to be the 1000th post in here my Friend!!!



 It's like watching the odometer roll over to a bunch of zeros.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Its a 747, no, its an albatros, no wait, holy crap its Pylon!!!

From now on all Pylon's fish stories must be accompanied by photos


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Great workout Trip !!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin and Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

*Sat, Feb 25 DE Bench*

Suspended Bench Press (bar set about 1??? above chest)
205 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press 
185 x 9  
205 x 4 
155 x 11

Close Grip Bench Press 
185 x 6
205 x 4
145 x 13

Tricep Extensions (Rope) 
5 plates x 10 (reps up 2)
4 plates x 11 (same)

Lat Pulldowns 
15 plates x 7  (same)
17 plates x 3  (weight up)  
11 plates x 11  (reps down 1)

HS Low Rows 
140 x 10
190 x 5
130 x 15

BB Military Press 
105 x 7
125 x 3
75 x 12

BB Curls 
75 x 10
95 x 3
65 x 12

DB Hammer Curls New this week. Started too high ??? need to go down in weight next week.
40 x 6
30 x 10

Time: 75 minutes

Cardio
Soccer field sprint, jog, and rest (5 times). 
Between tired legs from yesterday and 25 degree temps, it was difficult to get inspired for today???s cardio.

Body weight: 233. Down a pound from yesterday ??? must have been all that cardio yesterday.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

I see I left you plenty of  Great job!! You actually did the cardio outside in 25 degree weather  You tougher than me.  My butt wouldn't be running outside in those temps  Good to see you dropped a pound somewhere too.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Triple!!! ALOT of Thumbs up too, cardio, and outside, Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I see I left you plenty of  Great job!! You actually did the cardio outside in 25 degree weather  You tougher than me.  My butt wouldn't be running outside in those temps  Good to see you dropped a pound somewhere too.



 Dev

25 isn't too cold when there's no wind, although it does make it difficult to loosen up.   I find that I push myself more when I'm outside as opposed to doing cardio indoors.  Indoors there are too many distractions (other people, TVs, lots of noise), but when I'm outside, I'm usually alone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o Brother Triple!!! ALOT of Thumbs up too, cardio, and outside, Great job my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  Dev was nice enough to leave me a few.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Its a 747, no, its an albatros, no wait, holy crap its Pylon!!!
> 
> From now on all Pylon's fish stories must be accompanied by photos



Look, I said it was a guess.  If you all really want to know, i'll figure it out when I get home.  Anything else you want me to measure?















Um.....you know what?  Nevermind.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Soccer field sprint, jog, and rest (5 times).


He's a two sport athlete now.  Look out Bo and Deion, here comes trips!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Look, I said it was a guess.  If you all really want to know, i'll figure it out when I get home.  Anything else you want me to measure?



 , you can embellish that stat all you want.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Anything else you want me to measure?



Do you have a micrometer?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you have a micrometer?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you have a micrometer?



Can a brother get a rim shot in here?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry Py, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sorry Py, I couldn't resist!



I would have been very disappointed if no one took the shot.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Can a brother get a rim *job* in here?


 

You know what....that was *WAY *too easy....

I'll be here all week folks...try the veal


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

10,000 out of work commedians, she wants to be funny...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 10,000 out of work commedians, she wants to be funny...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ! When is your off day(s) ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip ! When is your off day(s) ?



 Gary

Thanks.  My off days are Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday.  I've been thinking about adding a cardio-only day, which would probably wind up being Tuesday.  Note that I said I've been _thinking about_ doing it, not _actually_ doing it.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Thanks.  My off days are Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday.  I've been thinking about adding a cardio-only day, which would probably wind up being Tuesday.  Note that I said I've been _thinking about_ doing it, not _actually_ doing it.




Stop thinking and get to doing it


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2006)

*Mon, Feb 27 ME DL + DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
425 x 2

Speed Squats (8??? box)
175 x 2 (4 sets)

Squats 
225 x 7
245 x 5
185 x 12

Shrugs (rear) 
365 x 10
415 x 3
345 x 11

Lying Leg Curl 
93 x 7
106 x 4
81 x 12

Seated calf raises 
145 x 8
165 x 4
135 x 11

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8

Time: 68 minutes

Cardio ??? 15 minutes on elliptical machine

I felt like I was really struggling today.  I didn???t have a whole lot of energy, either.  I???ve also noticed that in the past week or so, I???m having trouble with the third set for each exercise.  The reps are supposed to be from 11-15, but a majority of them are 11 or 12.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2006)

*It's time for a another funny gym story*

A new guy came into the gym today.  He went to the abdominal crunch machine and put a 25 lb plate on the feet end (this makes it harder).  Then he put a another 25 lb plate on the head end (this makes it easier).  So he was effectively adding approximately nothing (not sure if it's a straight 1-for-1).  He then did his set (wrong, of course).  He came all the way up (so that knees and elbows were touching), but instead of going all the way down, rocked back and forth, with about a 2-3 inch ROM.

Normally I don't bother with such people, preferring to leave them to wallow in their stupidity, but since he was new (at least in the early AM), I thought that perhaps he didn't know how to use the machine, and stupidly I approached him.  I asked him if he knew that putting weights on both ends was self-defeating, since the weights offset each other.  He replied that _his trainer_ told him that adding weights made the exercise more effective.  I should have left well enough alone, but I kept going.  

I asked him why he was using such a short range of motion, instead of going all the way down.  He replied, in all seriousness, that he was toning, not bulking.

So there you go.  Partial reps are for toning, full reps are for bulking. 

That should cure me of butting in ever again.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So there you go.  Partial reps are for toning, full reps are for bulking.


And counterbalanced weighting for the growth of the ego!

Good one, Trips


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2006)

*A new smilie*


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

great story Trips!! 

nice workout, even if you were struggling...how much rest do you take between sets??


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

TRIP said:
			
		

> So there you go. Partial reps are for toning, full reps are for bulking.





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> And counterbalanced weighting for the growth of the ego!



We learn something new everyday  However that doesn't mean what we learn is accurate


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That should cure me of butting in ever again.



Well, at least one of you learned something from the exchange, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice wo Trip, 
how long since you deloaded or what ever CP calls it  or took a week off


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A new guy came into the gym today.  He went to the abdominal crunch machine and put a 25 lb plate on the feet end (this makes it harder).  Then he put a another 25 lb plate on the head end (this makes it easier).  So he was effectively adding approximately nothing (not sure if it's a straight 1-for-1).  He then did his set (wrong, of course).  He came all the way up (so that knees and elbows were touching), but instead of going all the way down, rocked back and forth, with about a 2-3 inch ROM.
> 
> Normally I don't bother with such people, preferring to leave them to wallow in their stupidity, but since he was new (at least in the early AM), I thought that perhaps he didn't know how to use the machine, and stupidly I approached him.  I asked him if he knew that putting weights on both ends was self-defeating, since the weights offset each other.  He replied that _his trainer_ told him that adding weights made the exercise more effective.  I should have left well enough alone, but I kept going.
> 
> ...



  So THATS my problem!!! Great story, and Dynamite w/o BRother triple, fantastic on ALL those Thumbs up!!! Maybe cut the 3rd set out for a while, you could be overtraining, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Where are you at, Mr. Tripp


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

Most people are fucking dumb.. damn.  

Oh, nice squat PR the other day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn good past couple workouts bud!

Now thats a good one!  To bad that guy is a jackass!

I got one for ya....how about "The Marathon Runner"...the middle aged guy that is tanner then someone who lives in south beach and is somewhat lean but his workout ethic is shit.  But this isn't the funny part.....its when he's on the treamill.  He's got his headphone on and is holding on to the handles for dear life.  Then from his side of the gym you hear 'eye of the tiger' but in a really bad voice.  You look over only to see him with his face towards the ceiling singling this song at the top of his lungs as if he had just run a 400 mile marathon all the while still hoding on to the handles and stumbling over himself.  Mind you he has only been on this damn thing for 15 minutes!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do you have a micrometer?


did he try the: "but it's cold out...." bit?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> had just run a 400 mile marathon all the while still hoding on to the handles and stumbling over himself. Mind you he has only been on this damn thing for 15 minutes!


sounds kinda like me....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

Funny story about your buddy on the ab machine  

Squats and deads on the same day


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That should cure me of butting in ever again.


 
same here...as I said..I see ALL the same kinds of stupidity in my gym as well. I won't say anything...unless they are doing something that is going to hurt them.
Now..if I get caught staring in disbelief...maybe I'd say something like: wow..WTF are you doing? Your set...whatever you were doing...is so bad, it's distracting me from MY workout....and u don't need to distract me, 'cause I am here rare enough..and my freinds on-line will give me a ration of shite why I am not making the gains and losses I should be. Blaming you for your whatever...you are doing...won't cut it as a valid excuse. So, I figure,I will see what exercise you are SUPPOSED to be doing..show you how to do it correctly...so I won't be distracted w/ by you any longer....and get on with my own workout. Thank you.

THAT'S what I would say....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how much rest do you take between sets??



 Billie

Most of the time my RI is around 2 minutes, but for the 1 RMs (DL, squat, etc) it could be as much as 3-4.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well, at least one of you learned something from the exchange, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip,
> how long since you deloaded or what ever CP calls it  or took a week off



 Gary

A long time, but since the strength is still going up, I'm in no hurry for one.  Perhaps when I'm done with this creatine experiment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So THATS my problem!!! Great story, and Dynamite w/o BRother triple, fantastic on ALL those Thumbs up!!! Maybe cut the 3rd set out for a while, you could be overtraining, just my 2 cents!!!



 Arch

Turns out it was just a one day thing, but I'm probably due for an easy week soon (see Gary's post).


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Where are you at, Mr. Tripp



 boiler

  Here I are!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Most people are fucking dumb.. damn.
> 
> Oh, nice squat PR the other day!



 Jake

Stupidity knows no bounds.    And thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn good past couple workouts bud!
> 
> Now thats a good one!  To bad that guy is a jackass!
> 
> I got one for ya....how about "The Marathon Runner"...the middle aged guy that is tanner then someone who lives in south beach and is somewhat lean but his workout ethic is shit.  But this isn't the funny part.....its when he's on the treamill.  He's got his headphone on and is holding on to the handles for dear life.  Then from his side of the gym you hear 'eye of the tiger' but in a really bad voice.  You look over only to see him with his face towards the ceiling singling this song at the top of his lungs as if he had just run a 400 mile marathon all the while still hoding on to the handles and stumbling over himself.  Mind you he has only been on this damn thing for 15 minutes!



 DB

Thanks.  If I did my cardio on a treadmill, I might just be that guy after 15 minutes.    Except I wouldn't be singing.  I've got to have the world's worst singing voice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Squats and deads on the same day



 YM

Yes, but I only do a max effort on one of them.  The other is speed or assistance work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..I see ALL the same kinds of stupidity in my gym as well. I won't say anything...unless they are doing something that is going to hurt them.



 Burner

From now on, I'm staying out of it.  Entirely.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

*Today was trash the triceps day*

*Wed, Mar 1 ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 

Close Grip Bench Press 
225 x 4
185 x 10
225 x 4
155 x 12

Skull Crushers
75 x 10
65 x 13

Tricep Extensions
Rope 5 plates x 8
V-bar 5 plates x 11
Rope 4 plates x 10
V-bar 4 plates x 11

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 6
BW+20 x 3
BW x 6
BW x 2

BB Rows (double underhand) 
205 x 10
245 x 3 
185 x 12

Machine Preacher Curls 
87 x 7
75 x 11

Workout time (weights only): 75 minutes

Cardio
.25 mile jog
40 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, 20 yd walk (only 4 times, 20 degrees, too cold)

Monday???s lack of motivation was just a one day aberration.  Much better today.  And no idiots in the gym either.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

GREAT w/o BRother Triple, sucks when there is no idiots in the gym!!! Thats the comedy relief when your just about spent!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o BRother Triple, sucks when there is no idiots in the gym!!! Thats the comedy relief when your just about spent!!!



 Arch

  Of course, it's easier to stay focused when there are no idiots.  There were lots of people in the gym today.  For some reason, Wednesday is a popular day lately.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

I hear ya, wednesdays bring out the crowd at my gym too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Great w/out, great #'s on the suspended benchs.  Heck, I wish I could hit that regular...someday....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ! 
Nice variety of exercises , How did you like the tri extensions w/rope ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

You are diggin' those suspended bench presses.  Do they help you through a sticking point about half way up?  That is where mine is.

Good overall workout


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB
> 
> Thanks.  If I did my cardio on a treadmill, I might just be that guy after 15 minutes.    Except I wouldn't be singing.  I've got to have the world's worst singing voice.


Yea so does this guy


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How did you like the tri extensions w/rope ?



 Gary

Of all the attachments that I have available, the rope makes the exercise the most difficult.  My triceps are extremely sore today, the first time that's happened in quite a while.  Most likely it had to do with the increased volume.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are diggin' those suspended bench presses.  Do they help you through a sticking point about half way up?  That is where mine is.



 boiler

I'm finding the suspended benches are similar to the floor presses, except that they're safer since if I fail, the barbell can come straight down and hit the safety bar.  With the floor presses, I have to bring the barbell towards my neck, since the safety bar is lower than where my chest is.

I can fully concentrate on form while doing the suspended benches and what I've noticed is that when the weight gets towards my 1RM, my delts take over since the triceps fail.  That tells me my tris are still the weak point, hence the additional tricep work I added in the last workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/out, great #'s on the suspended benchs.  Heck, I wish I could hit that regular...someday....



 Pylon

Thanks and I'm sure you could hit those numbers.  Just gotta keep working on it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

Making the rounds!!!

Hi darlin'


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

hiya hon....how ya feeling??


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

A day late, but great workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

Well lookit that! Fitgirl, Billie and Devlin.  A Triple Treat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

*Whole lotta squatting going on*

*Fri, Mar 3 ME Squat*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1 
345 x 1 *PR*

Walkouts with 10 second hold
495
545
595

I sure hope these are doing some good, because they hurt big time.

Box Squats
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 2
275 x 2
285 x 1
295 x 1

Yet more Squats
225 x 8
255 x 3
185 x 7

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 15
135 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 9

Cardio 
12 minutes elliptical machine (can???t run when there???s snow on the fields  )


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

'morning, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

burner


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Afternoon.  

Great workout, I bet your legs are gonna hurt later


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I bet your legs are gonna hurt later



 Dev

Later hell, they hurt now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

Holy shit man!  Thats alot of squats!!!  Yea you'll be hurtin when ya head for the thrown tonight boy!  18 sets of squats....damn!!

They say the walkouts are great for the mind as well....get youy use to holding alot of weight...but hell who knows.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn Trip !!!!!!!!     

Thas a bunch of squats !  I bet you get some looks when you step back w/595 on the bar


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

Whole lot 'a squattin' is right!!!!!

  

Ooooohhhhh, how's about a pic o' the wheels?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

training wheels! 

Nice PR!!`


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

I want a pic of the booty...but I will settle for the wheels


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Holy shit man!  Thats alot of squats!!!  Yea you'll be hurtin when ya head for the thrown tonight boy!  18 sets of squats....damn!!
> 
> They say the walkouts are great for the mind as well....get youy use to holding alot of weight...but hell who knows.



 DB

It was a lot of sets, but remember that all but 2 of them were for 3 reps or less.  Total volume was quite low.

Right now the legs are more tired and fatigued than hurting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Trip !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thas a bunch of squats !  I bet you get some looks when you step back w/595 on the bar



 Gary

There were only 2 other people in the gym for most of my workout, and they spent a majority of the time at the opposite end of the gym, so I doubt that anyone saw that.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Holy Squat!  Hope nobody needed to use the curling cage today


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Whole lot 'a squattin' is right!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhh, how's about a pic o' the wheels?



 Fitgirl

 I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> training wheels!
> 
> Nice PR!!`



 Jake

Thanks.  Looks like having a girlfriend has given you a sense of humor, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I want a pic of the booty...but I will settle for the wheels



 Billie

If you insist ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Holy Squat!  Hope nobody needed to use the curling cage today



 boiler

 No one needed the curling cage today, but there is one guy who does a rather unusual exercise in it.  At the top of the cage is a bar for pull-ups, but he hooks his legs over the bar (his legs are bent at the knees, holding himself up) and then he does situps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> No one needed the curling cage today, but there is one guy who does a rather unusual exercise in it.  At the top of the cage is a bar for pull-ups, but he hooks his legs over the bar (his legs are bent at the knees, holding himself up) and then he does situps.



Well that would be a killer ab workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well that would be a killer ab workout.



No doubt.  There used to be some strap-on boots with a hook for doing that type of exercise, but they've been missing for quite some time.  Hopefully he doesn't fall, because there'd be a high probability of a broken neck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2006)

*Sat, Mar 3 DE Bench*

Suspended Bench Press (bar set about 1??? above chest)
215 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press 
195 x 8  
215 x 3 
155 x 15

Close Grip Bench Press 
185 x 7
215 x 3
155 x 11

Tricep Extensions (Rope) 
7 plates x 7
4 plates x 15

Lat Pulldowns 
15 plates x 8  (1 more rep)
17 plates x 3  (same)  
11 plates x 11  (same)

HS Low Rows 
180 x 10
230 x 5
160 x 12

BB Military Press 
105 x 10
125 x 4
75 x 13

BB Curls 
85 x 7
95 x 3
65 x 12

DB Hammer Curls 
40 x 8
30 x 13

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio
  The vote was 2-1 against doing cardio.  My mind voted , but my legs voted  .

BW: 235

Monday's lack of motivation is a distant memory.  Wednesday's abbreviated routine and yesterday's deviation from the norm took care of that.  Other than stalling on the lat pulldowns, things are still progressing.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Sat, Mar 3 DE Bench*
> 
> 
> BW: 235
> ...


 

Fantastic workout!!! Did you leave me any


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin

Thanks, but don't worry about the s.  There's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Thanks, but don't worry about the s.  There's plenty more where that came from.




I took a few  from your stash today


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout!!! Did you leave me any



Wow Trip  

You  hog !!! LOL  Nice wo


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome last 2 w/o's BRother Triple!!! Looking really Strong in here my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking good, trips.  Lots of


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary
 Arch
 boiler

Thanks guys.  Love them s!  It means things are going well.

That said, I've decided to go low(er) volume this week.  I'm calling it Preventative Maintenance, yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

*Mon, Mar 6 Back and Traps*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1
515 

Static holds
495 x 10 seconds
545 x 10 seconds
565 x 4-5 seconds

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 2

Shrugs (rear)
385 x 5
415 x 3
345 x 11

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 6
BW+25 x 3
BW x 6

BB Rows (double underhand) 
215 x 7
245 x 3 
185 x 13

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 15
135 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 5

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 15 minutes (ground still covered with snow)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

can't believe u do 275 for good mornings! You animal!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never really gotten the hang of regular DLs.  I usually am fine dong rack pulls, but with DLs I have a tough time getting started off the floor.  My back tends to arch too much, which I try to stay aware of.  Since you seem to kick the crap out of DLs, I was thinking you might have good advice on some side work I can do to get better out of the hole.  Any thoughts?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

nice looking workout, Bud...hard to beleive that's "light" work


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Mar 6 Back and Traps*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...



That's what you call lower volume  I'm at a loss for words,  Only thing I can say is


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm impressed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Mar 6 Back and Traps*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...


Awesome w/o Brother Coleman, er I mean Triple!!! Your throwin some serious weight around in here!!! You still liking those underhand grips on the Rows???


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> can't believe u do 275 for good mornings! You animal!



 Burner

What can I say?  Back was feeling pretty good this morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never really gotten the hang of regular DLs.  I usually am fine dong rack pulls, but with DLs I have a tough time getting started off the floor.  My back tends to arch too much, which I try to stay aware of.  Since you seem to kick the crap out of DLs, I was thinking you might have good advice on some side work I can do to get better out of the hole.  Any thoughts?



 Pylon

Platform deadlifts where you stand on the platform, but the plates still rest on the floor.  I use a 6 inch platform which forces me to start lower than I would normally.

Also, when starting, try to drive  your heels through the floor, using the bar for leverage.

Another thing which has helped is static holds with more weight than I can pull, just to get used to holding that much weight in my hands.  If you're not worried about dropping the weight, you can focus on form easier.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice looking workout, Bud...hard to beleive that's "light" work



 Billie

Thanks and not to be picky, but I said "lower volume", not "light".  Today's workout was the least lower of the week.  The plan for the rest of the week is much lower.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's what you call lower volume  I'm at a loss for words,  Only thing I can say is



 Devlin

Today's workout was only 3 sets lower.  I hadn't planned on doing the GMs, they just sort of happened.    It'll get lower as the week goes on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm impressed.



Thanks, boiler.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Coleman, er I mean Triple!!! Your throwin some serious weight around in here!!! You still liking those underhand grips on the Rows???



 Arch

  I'd bet that he warms up with my 1RM.    The underhand grip rows are working well.  I can definitely feel it in the back, and the grip seems stronger than double overhand.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Wohooo !! Look at that wo !! 565 for static holds  
415 for shrugs


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Heya bud great work!!!  

I started doig the Dbl Underhand rows today and I really liked them alot.  My dbl overhand grip is HORRIBLE....I have no power in it so changing to dbl underhand was a big shocker to the back!

Question:  When you deadlift do you use an alternating grip?  Also with the static holds....you using a dbl overhand to work the grip that way or do you use the alt grip?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> Thanks and not to be picky, but I said "lower volume", not "light". Today's workout was the least lower of the week. The plan for the rest of the week is much lower.


 
I was just trying to give ya a compliment...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Question:  When you deadlift do you use an alternating grip?  Also with the static holds....you using a dbl overhand to work the grip that way or do you use the alt grip?



 Dead

I use a alternating grip on all DLs and static holds, plus chalk.  I try to switch which hand is up, but I've noticed it feels more natural with the left hand up and the right hand down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I was just trying to give ya a compliment...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Devlin
> 
> Today's workout was only 3 sets lower. I hadn't planned on doing the GMs, they just sort of happened.  It'll get lower as the week goes on.


I can see that....you are just walking around the gym..with an oly bar loaded up with 275 on your shoulders....you see a quarter on the floor and bend over to pick it up. The weight kinda wants to slam you over as you pick up your Texas state quarter. Hmm...'that felt kind of good' you think to yourself as nu stand back up...so you drop the quarter on the ground in front of you and proceed to bend over to pick it up. and repeat for reps.
is that how they just 'sort of happened'?


'Morning, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I can see that....you are just walking around the gym..with an oly bar loaded up with 275 on your shoulders....you see a quarter on the floor and bend over to pick it up. The weight kinda wants to slam you over as you pick up your Texas state quarter. Hmm...'that felt kind of good' you think to yourself as nu stand back up...so you drop the quarter on the ground in front of you and proceed to bend over to pick it up. and repeat for reps.
> is that how they just 'sort of happened'?
> 
> 
> 'Morning, trips!



 Burner

  What I meant is that I hadn't planned on doing GMs, but after completing the static holds, I felt pretty good, so I did a light set, and then a heavier set, etc.  It sucks feeling good in the gym.  I always want to do more.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Hows it goin Brother Triple???


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

Arch

Just enjoying my day off from working out.  Eating lots (but mostly good).  Working.  Hanging out with the kids.  Usual stuff.  And Scrubs is on tonight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

do you have those days too?? Some days I could go another 30 minutes...or I'll get done with legs, and have this strong urge to work my arms...then I think...NO...the IM crew will rip you a new one if you overtrain!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey, Trips Nice couple of workouts you've been having!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> do you have those days too?? Some days I could go another 30 minutes...or I'll get done with legs, and have this strong urge to work my arms...then I think...NO...the IM crew will rip you a new one if you overtrain!!!!!



 Billie

  It happens every so often.  I have to remind myself "Must ... avoid ... being ... stupid".     Actually, there's no such thing as over-training.  It's under-recovering you have to watch out for.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Trips Nice couple of workouts you've been having!



 boiler

Thanks.  What's going on up your way?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wed, Mar 8 Chest and Arms*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1 *PR*
305 

Incline BB Press 
195 x 8  
215 x 4
165 x 10

Decline Bench Press 
225 x 6
245 x 3
185 x 10

Skull Crushers 
85 x 7
95 x 4
75 x 11

BB Curls
85 x 8 (up)
95 x 4 (up)
65 x 10 (down)

Hanging Leg Raises
10
8
7

Workout time (weights only): 50 minutes

Cardio
8 touchdowns


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice w/o trip. what gym in RI do u workout in? i go to school in RI.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> nice w/o trip. what gym in RI do u workout in? i go to school in RI.



 fUnc

Thanks.  I workout at the Newport Athletic club in Middletown.  What school are you going to?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice workout Trips...nice numbers on everything and only 1 thumb down!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> Thanks.  What's going on up your way?


Today is expense report day.  A mind numbing experience where I try to recreate the last four months of my life using credit card statements, scratchy notes, faded receipts, mileage book(s) , and whatever other means are necessary.

Each time I do this I swear I will start to do it on at least a monthly basis 

Nice workout you did there


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

hey trips! 295 w/out a spotter? U da man!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2006)

I go to school in Providence, at Johnson & Wales Univ.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Incredible w/o BRother Triple, 295, Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey trips! 295 w/out a spotter? U da man!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o BRother Triple, 295, Awesome job my Friend!!!



 Burner
 Arch

Thanks guys.  Not to worry though, I'm not going to get boilered.    I do the suspended benches in the power cage, with the safety bar holding the barbell.  The rep starts and ends on the safety bar, so if I can't complete the rep, I just lower the weight to the safety bar, roll the barbell towards one end, and get out the other end.  Completely safe.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I go to school in Providence, at Johnson & Wales Univ.



So you are at least eating well.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner
> Arch
> 
> Thanks guys.  Not to worry though, *I'm not going to get boilered*.    I do the suspended benches in the power cage, with the safety bar holding the barbell.  The rep starts and ends on the safety bar, so if I can't complete the rep, I just lower the weight to the safety bar, roll the barbell towards one end, and get out the other end.  Completely safe.



 Sorry Boiler, but glad to see you get the honor of having the new term for getting pinned named after you.  

Great workout Trip.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !

Pr, more thumbs up than down and increase on BB curls !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> I go to school in Providence, at Johnson & Wales Univ.


How do ya like it?  I had a full ride for 4 years with room and all included....didnt' have to pay a dime but changed my mind at the last minute!  I also got a scholarship to the CIA in NY.

But decided I didn't want to do that the rest of my life....so now I study sports medecine!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

TT great workout bud!  Kickin ass!!

I am going to throw some static holds into my circuit I think just for the hell of it!  I need my grip to build up its really lacking!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

hiya Trips!

Do you know how french women hold their liquor??????????









By the ears.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry Boiler, but glad to see you get the honor of having the new term for getting pinned named after you.



 Devlin

And now I'm trying to come up with something for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip !
> 
> Pr, more thumbs up than down and increase on BB curls !



 Gary

Thanks.  Overall the workout was good, although it felt strange to walk out of there after less than an hour.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> TT great workout bud!  Kickin ass!!
> 
> I am going to throw some static holds into my circuit I think just for the hell of it!  I need my grip to build up its really lacking!



 Dead

Thank you.  The holds definitely help the grip strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Trips!
> 
> Do you know how french women hold their liquor??????????
> 
> ...



 Billie


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Trips!
> 
> Do you know how french women hold their liquor??????????
> 
> ...



True story ! oui oui !!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

good one! I will have to use it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

What up BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Arch


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

*Fri, Mar 10 Legs*

Squats 
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
225 x 7
205 x 8

Weights felt heavy and lower back was stiff.  


45 deg Leg Press 
770 x 8
860 x 5
720 x 15

Lying Leg Curl 
93 x 10
106 x 5
81 x 13

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 10
170 x 6

Time: 45 minutes

Cardio 
10 touchdowns

That completes deloading week.  No workout tomorrow.  Maybe cardio.    Or maybe not.    Back in the gym on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't worry about the squats....it happens once in a while.....You scored 10 touchdowns ??????????     What's that ?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

You call that deloading  Looks like a pretty good workout to me.  Stiff back   Sounds like someone needs a massage


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the squats....it happens once in a while.....You scored 10 touchdowns ?????????? What's that ?


what he said.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the squats....it happens once in a while.....You scored 10 touchdowns ??????????     What's that ?



 YM

That's my cardio.  I go to a football field and run sprints.  100 yd sprint, followed by a 20 yd (back and forth through the endzone) walk to catch my breath and then repeat until exhausted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You call that deloading  Looks like a pretty good workout to me.  Stiff back   Sounds like someone needs a massage



 Dev

Compared to my normal volume, it felt like deloading to me.  

And yes, a massage would certainly be welcomed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2006)

Burner


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Mar 10 Legs*
> 
> That completes deloading week.  No workout tomorrow.  Maybe cardio.    Or maybe not.    Back in the gym on Monday.



2 days off !!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev
> 
> Compared to my normal volume, it felt like deloading to me.
> 
> And yes, a massage would certainly be welcomed.



Well I would offer my massage therapist, but I doubt Serge would travel that far.  However, the man does have great hands


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

So Trips, what do you feel is a good ratio 45 degree leg press:squats in regards to weight?  About 2:1?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 days off !!!



 Gary

  Today was the planned day off, and I've felt out of sorts all day, as if something wasn't quite right.  Bagged the cardio, too, so it will be two complete days off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So Trips, what do you feel is a good ratio 45 degree leg press:squats in regards to weight?  About 2:1?



 boiler

It would depend on the leg press, the angle of the seat back, the amount of friction on the sled (ie, how smoothly the sled rides). 

That said, I think 2:1 is too low (at least it seems so for me).  I'd be inclined to go with anywhere from 3:1 to 4:1.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Brother Triple, enjoying some time off I see, Good stuff!!! Hope the weekends goin Great for you!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you are at least eating well.


 
lol, you'd be suprised..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Triple, enjoying some time off I see, Good stuff!!! Hope the weekends goin Great for you!!!



 Arch

I felt out of sorts not working out Sat morning.  I had this feeling all day like something was missing.  I am such a creature of habit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> lol, you'd be suprised..



 fUnc

Are you enjoying your stay in Providence?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

*Mon, Mar 13 ME DL + DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
475 x 1
515 x 1 *PR* 

Speed Squats (8??? box)
185 x 2 (6 sets)

Static Holds
565 x 4 (about 5 seconds) 

I was shooting for 10 seconds, but I just can???t hold that weight for 10 seconds.  I need to increase this if I???m going to increase my DL total.  You can???t lift what you can???t hold.   

Shrugs (rear) 
385 x 6
365 x 8
315 x 12

Lying Leg Curl 
100 x 6
112 x 4
87 x 11

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 6

Time: 66 minutes

Cardio
6 touchdowns ??? no stamina today 

BW ??? Seems to have leveled off at 235.  Now I need to get rid of some fat around the midsection.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice job on the deads  

Looks like the time off helped


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> fUnc
> 
> Are you enjoying your stay in Providence?


 
Of course.. i mean its a shit hole of a city generally speaking, but the nightlife cant be complained about, especially when 90% of it is run by mob and i'm under 21


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome PR Brother Triple, solid w/o too my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow T thats one hell of a PR!!!!  Awsome work!

Eh no sweat on the mid section....I've started a chubby club but so far I'm the only member


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

awsome workout TT...and a GREAT PR!!

Dead...I'm also a member of the chubby club! Don't tell them our "secret" handshake!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

Morning Trip  

I agree, looks like the time off did you good.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Dead...I'm also a member of the chubby club! Don't tell them our "secret" handshake!


LOL.....I think I better use my left hand for that one


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow T thats one hell of a PR!!!! Awsome work!
> 
> Eh no sweat on the mid section....I've started a chubby club but so far I'm the only member


I will run for President.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

holy sweet deads, Trips! yo...back in da day...when I USED to be strong...I was barely able to get up 4 plates...once...u da man!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL.....I think I better use my left hand for that one


 
how bout we use MY left hand???? 





 sorry...couldn't resist!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how bout we use MY left hand????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dont spring that on a guy who just woke up and didn't put his contacts in yet!!!  I had to take a double take!  Thought I was still dreaming!

Be at my journal 8pm sat night and we can discuss the details


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap on the Deads buddy! Very nice. I'd love to do 500.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how bout we use MY left hand????


I'd require the use of both your hands....
muhahahahaa....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wed, Mar 15 ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Incline BB Press
195 x 8  
215 x 4
165 x 12

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Tricep Extensions
Rope 6 plates x 9
Rope 5 plates x 11

Lat Pulldowns
15 plates x 9 
17 plates x 4  
12 plates x 10

BB Rows (double underhand)
215 x 7
235 x 5
195 x 10

DB Mil Press
45 x 9
35 x 10

Machine Preacher Curls
87 x 9
100 x 3
75 x 10

Workout time (weights only): 71 minutes

Cardio
6 touchdowns


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Very Solid w/o BRothe Triple!!! My Friend, you can move some serious weight!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

what he said! Liked the CG benches!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job on the deads
> 
> Looks like the time off helped



 Gary

Thanks.  The easy week definitely helped me mentally.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Eh no sweat on the mid section....I've started a chubby club but so far I'm the only member





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm also a member of the chubby club! Don't tell them our "secret" handshake!





			
				burner02 said:
			
		

> I will run for President.



I'll join too, but hopefully not for long.    When do I get to find out the secret handshake?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy sweet deads, Trips! yo...back in da day...when I USED to be strong...I was barely able to get up 4 plates...once...u da man!



 Burner

Thanks.  Now if I could only squat what I can dead, I'd die a happy man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy crap on the Deads buddy! Very nice. I'd love to do 500.



 Rocco

Thanks.  You can do it too.  Just bulk up to 235 or so.     The ratio of BW to weight deadlifted isn't changing much, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very Solid w/o BRothe Triple!!! My Friend, you can move some serious weight!!!



 Arch

Thank you.  I'm trying.


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn bro keep pushing! Number's look great.! I like the CG Bench you got on there nice numbers! If you get a chance or want check out my journal I would really appreciate it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said! Liked the CG benches!



 Burner

Thanks.  I'm still getting stuck at the point where the triceps take over, so I'm going to take a slightly different approach with them for a while.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Trip ,
NICE wo !!  You're an aminal   305 and 315 on bench   That would be better than sex


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trip ,
> NICE wo !!  You're an aminal   305 and 315 on bench   That would be better than sex



 Gary

Thanks, but I'm not sure I would agree with that last part.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice bench!  I will be there someday!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trip ,
> NICE wo !!  You're an aminal   305 and 315 on bench   That would be better than sex



I agree with what everyone has said except for the better than sex part


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Trip ,
> NICE wo !! You're an aminal  305 and 315 on bench  That would be better than sex


 
Gary....have you completely lost your freaking mind?? I mean, sure, I would love to bench 315, but I'd rather be having sex!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice bench!  I will be there someday!



 Jake

I'm sure you will.  Weren't you up in that range before?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree with what everyone has said except for the better than sex part



 Devlin


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I mean, sure, I would love to bench 315, but I'd rather be having sex!!!!!!!



 Billie

What I'd really like to be able to do is bench 315 while having sex.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> What I'd really like to be able to do is bench 315 while having sex.



Ohh that would give new meaning to thrusting the weight up


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary....have you completely lost your freaking mind?? I mean, sure, I would love to bench 315, but I'd rather be having sex!!!!!!!



I knew I'd get more than my share of comments on that statement


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Billie
> 
> What I'd really like to be able to do is bench 315 while having sex.



I bet if you had a 315 lb woman collapse on top of you while having sex you'd have no problem "benching" her


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Jake
> 
> I'm sure you will.  Weren't you up in that range before?



Yea, many moons ago.  I havent flat benched forever   I missed chest/shoulter/tri day this week.  Only day I never miss is leg day lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh that would give new meaning to thrusting the weight up



And "feeling the pump" would take on new meaning, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I bet if you had a 315 lb woman collapse on top of you while having sex you'd have no problem "benching" her


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What I'd really like to be able to do is bench 315 while having sex.


ahhh a mans wildest dream!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

*Fri, Mar 17 ME Squat + DE Deadlift*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2
315 x 1
335 x 1
355   buried at the bottom

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 6

Time: 57 minutes

Cardio 
Stair Master ??? 7.5 minutes (this kicked my ass!)
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice one Trip ! 

Bet you get the 355 next time


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Great workout.  Was it a stairmaster or stairmill (escalator type thing)?  I can't do the stairmaster, but love the stairmill.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Mar 17 ME Squat + DE Deadlift*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...


You will HIT 355 next time my Friend, Solid w/o goin on Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice one Trip !
> 
> Bet you get the 355 next time



 Gary

Thanks, I sure hope so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great workout.  Was it a stairmaster or stairmill (escalator type thing)?  I can't do the stairmaster, but love the stairmill.



 Dev

It said "Stair Master" on the equipment, but it looked more like escalator stairs.  I'll try to find a picture of it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You will HIT 355 next time my Friend, Solid w/o goin on Brother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  Gotta keep at it.  One of these days I'll get it.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev
> 
> It said "Stair Master" on the equipment, but it looked more like escalator stairs.  I'll try to find a picture of it.



That would be a stair mill by Stair Master.   Personally I think the stair mill is  much better than a traditional stairmaster.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

hope you had a peachy weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2006)

Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2006)

*Sat, Mar 18 DE Bench*

Decline BB Press
225 x 10
245 x 5
185 x 13

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 7
BW+20 x 4
BW x 7

HS Low Rows
200 x 8
250 x 4
180 x 11

BB Military Press
95 x 9
115 x 4
75 x 12

Dips
BW+20 x 7
BW+30 x 5
BW x 9

Skull Crushers
85 x 6
65 x 10

Rope Cable Curls
5 plates x 10
6 plates x 5
4 plates x 15

Time: 65 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2006)

*Mon, Mar 20 ME DL + DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5 (5 sets)

Speed Squats (8??? box)
205 x 2 (5 sets)

Squats
205 x 7
225 x 4
185 x 9

Lying Leg Curl
100 x 7
112 x 3
87 x 10

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 6

Time: 58 minutes

Cardio
Stairs ??? 8.5 minutes
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Just catching up, Trips.  Numbers are huge.  Cardio looks good, Sexual references look great.  Everything is normal here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

I like those numbers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

7 sets of deadlifts    I think you need to go back to Captain DeadLift


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o's Brother Triple, and adding to the Pullups??? Your DEFINATLY off the welfare my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC w/o's Brother Triple, and adding to the Pullups??? Your DEFINATLY off the welfare my Friend!!!



I second that


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just catching up, Trips.  Numbers are huge.  Cardio looks good, Sexual references look great.  Everything is normal here.



 boiler


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 7 sets of deadlifts    I think you need to go back to Captain DeadLift



 Gary

Only 5 sets were actually work sets.  The first two were easy warmups.  The 25 total reps were more than I normally do and my back is letting me know about it today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC w/o's Brother Triple, and adding to the Pullups??? Your DEFINATLY off the welfare my Friend!!!





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> I second that



 Arch
 Devlin

Worked hard to get off it and working hard to stay off it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya trips!  how's it goin?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

*Wed, Mar 22 ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 2

Incline BB Press 
205 x 7
225 x 3
185 x 9

Close Grip Bench Press 
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 3
225 x 3

Tricep Extensions 
Rope 5 plates x 9
Rope 6 plates x 8
Rope 7 plates x 6
Rope 7 plates x 5

Lat Pulldowns 
14 plates x 7 
16 plates x 4  
12 plates x 8

BB Rows (double underhand)
225 x 7
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 3

DB Mil Press 
50 x 6
40 x 8

Machine Preacher Curls 
75 x 8
87 x 6
87 x 5
62 x 9

Felt a little sluggish today, but struggled through the workout.  Bagged the cardio, however.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking good Trip, 
whats your RI's like? I'm supreised you had the energy for the last half of the wo. That's a bunch of benching


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good Trip,
> whats your RI's like? I'm supreised you had the energy for the last half of the wo. That's a bunch of benching



 Gary

RI's are 2-3 minutes.  Closer to 3 minutes when doing the triples (also when doing singles, although none today), and 2 minutes when doing the higher rep stuff.

You're right, it was a lot of benching.  That's why I eliminated the low rep DB Mil Press set.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Brother Triple, Solid #'s on your Incline, going up in everything I see, Good Stuff!!! I admire your Benching ability, My Shoulder would be screamin up to High Heaven my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with Gary, lots of benching.  Actually lots of volume across the board.  Not bad for struggling through it.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> RI's are 2-3 minutes.  Closer to 3 minutes when doing the triples (also when doing singles, although none today), and 2 minutes when doing the higher rep stuff.
> 
> You're right, it was a lot of benching.  That's why I eliminated the low rep DB Mil Press set.



    You cut your wo short by one set !!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You cut your wo short by one set !!!!!!!


And he skipped cardio.......slacker


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> And he skipped cardio.......slacker



OFF WITH HIS HEAD !!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Triple, Solid #'s on your Incline, going up in everything I see, Good Stuff!!! I admire your Benching ability, My Shoulder would be screamin up to High Heaven my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  Shoulders actually feel OK now, but lower back is still a little sore from Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree with Gary, lots of benching.  Actually lots of volume across the board.  Not bad for struggling through it.



 Dev

That's why it's called Max Effort Bench Press day, right?    Even a sluggish workout is better than no workout at all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You cut your wo short by one set !!!!!!!



 
Don't beat me, massuh.   It won't happen again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You cut your wo short by one set !!!!!!!






			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> And he skipped cardio.......slacker



 boiler

I wish I could say it is a deloading week, but I just had one of those.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> I wish I could say it is a deloading week, but I just had one of those.


I'll let it slide.  I deloaded for 34 years once.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Wed, Mar 22 ME Bench*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 3
> ...



You don't need cardio when you do 31 sets


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll let it slide.  I deloaded for 34 years once.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You don't need cardio when you do 31 sets



 YM

That's a little more volume than I normally do, but with a little extra rest between sets, it didn't seem too bad.  It's OK as a once-in-a-while thing, but I couldn't do that on a steady basis.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Just relaxing and catching up on IM before hitting the sack.  Squats tomorrow, so I want to be well rested.  Everything OK out there in the mid-west?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

*No Sluggishness Today!*

*Fri, Mar 24 ME Squat + DE Deadlift*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
355 x 1 *PR* 
365 x 1 *PR* 

No style points on the last two sets.  


Speed Deadlifts
335 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
245 x 5 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Curl
106 x 6
93 x 8

Time: 54 minutes

BW: 237 

Cardio 
Stairs ??? 10 minutes
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the 2 PR's


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice lifts the TT!  Some raw power there my friend!

237 wow....I'm like 195-200 and no where near your lifts LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

You're a beast Trip !!

Great job


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome PR's my Friend, Your throwin some serious weight around!!! 237 huh? I'll be crossing you real soon!!! Things are going good here in the Mid-West, a bit chilly, but thats how I like 'em!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice job on the PR's.  I agree with everyone, huge weights.  What does doing 1 rep speed deadlifts help to accomplish?  Explosive Power?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Good Mornings
> 245 x 5 (3 sets)


that still boggles me....if I tried that...I'd faceplant...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

237? damn....I would have never guessed...but then again, you haven't posted any recent PICS either!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 2 PR's



 Dev

Good morning and thanks.  How's the body treating you today?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nice lifts the TT!  Some raw power there my friend!
> 
> 237 wow....I'm like 195-200 and no where near your lifts LOL



 DB

Thanks. Strength is going up with the associated weight gain, but I think I've got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're a beast Trip !!
> 
> Great job



 Gary

Thanks.  Now I've got to work on the beauty part.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome PR's my Friend, Your throwin some serious weight around!!! 237 huh? I'll be crossing you real soon!!! Things are going good here in the Mid-West, a bit chilly, but thats how I like 'em!!!



 Arch

Thank you.  I'm about ready to call an end to the Great Creatine and Bulk-up Experiment.  Actually, I'm getting tired of eating all the damn time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice job on the PR's.  I agree with everyone, huge weights.  What does doing 1 rep speed deadlifts help to accomplish?  Explosive Power?



 boiler

Thanks.  You're correct.  The 1 rep speed deadlifts are intended to develop explosive power.  Plus, since the weight is light, I can really focus on form.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that still boggles me....if I tried that...I'd faceplant...



 Burner

You just have to build up slowly.  The body will get used to it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 237? damn....I would have never guessed...but then again, you haven't posted any recent PICS either!



 Billie

I'll see what I can do about posting pics, but first I'll have to find a wide-angle lens.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev
> 
> Good morning and thanks.  How's the body treating you today?



So far so good this morning.  Feeling really good, but I have so much to do today.  Starting with a training session with PT in 30 minutes.  So I'm off to the gym.  Catch ya this afternoon


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Thank you.  I'm about ready to call an end to the Great Creatine and Bulk-up Experiment.  *Actually, I'm getting tired of eating all the damn time*.


 Why I awta............... 

Would love to be able to EAT!!! I'm seriously considering creatine after the contest, what kind are you taking, and do you see a difference???


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Why I awta...............
> 
> Would love to be able to EAT!!! I'm seriously considering creatine after the contest, what kind are you taking, and do you see a difference???



 Arch

OK, I'm ready to join you now on the clean diet.   No more endless eating and a little more attention to exactly what I'm eating.  I ate well yesterday, except for one piece of pizza with dinner.

As for the creatine, lately I've been using XCEED (Designer Supplements) before my workout and Swole (Syntrax) after the workout, plus one other time during the day.  I've also been using Swole only (twice a day) on non-workout days.

I will cut back to one dose on non-workout days, and two on workout days.

It's hard to tell exactly kind of difference it has made.  My weight is up about 12-15 lb since the beginning of the year.  In addition to the creatine, I've also been eating more.  Lifts are up, but I just have no way of attributing how much of that is due to the creatine and how much due to the extra food.  Now if I can keep the strength and lose some of the fat, I will call the experiment a success.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sun, Mar 26 DE Bench*

Speed Bench (suspended)
185 x 3 (6 sets)

Incline BB Press
205 x 8 (up)
225 x 4 (up)
185 x 8 (down)

Close Grip Bench Press (haven???t used this rep scheme in quite a while)
205 x 6
225 x 3
185 x 6

Dips 
BW+20 x 6
BW+30 x 2
BW x 7

Pull-ups 
BW+10 x 6
BW+20 x 3
BW x 5

HS Low Rows 
230 x 8
280 x 4
200 x 9

DB Lateral Raise (new this week)
20 x 10
25 x 5
15 x 15

BB Drag Curls (new this week  Gary)
60 x 8
70 x 5
50 x 11

Time: 59 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes

BW: 235

It was kind of a mixed bag today.  I felt good and had an extra day (usually I do this workout on Saturday), but I struggled early in the workout.   Reps for pull-ups and dips were down 1 or 2 across the board.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Trip  
What was up/down on the incline bench ? reps ? either way 2 ups out of 3  

Do the suspenders really help on the speed bench ?   

OOOOOo I bet drag curls would be killer with my 4-2-4 tempo  

Hey you're down a couple of lbs


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Trip
> What was up/down on the incline bench ? reps ? either way 2 ups out of 3
> 
> Do the suspenders really help on the speed bench ?
> ...



 Gary

I used the same weight on the incline, so it was the reps that were up or down.  I think I'll let you try the 4-2-4 tempo on the drag curls.  Let me know how it goes.    And that 2 lb is probably water.  I normally fluctuate 2-3 lb on a daily basis anyway, so I'm not too excited about the 2 lb drop.  Now if I drop another 2 lb throughout the week, then you'll see me


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

You may have struggled early in the wo, but it looks like you more than toughed it out by the end


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

def. a great workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You may have struggled early in the wo, but it looks like you more than toughed it out by the end



 Dev

The spirit was willing but the body was uncooperative early on. Then it was if someone flipped a switch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> def. a great workout!



Thanks, Billie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

*Mon, Mar 27 ME DL + DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1
465 x 1
475 x 1

Speed Squats (8??? box)
215 x 2 (5 sets)

Squats 
215 x 8
235 x 4
195 x 10

Rear Shrugs 
365 x 8
395 x 5
335 x 12

SLDL (bringing these bad boys back into the workout)
135 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6

Ab Crunch machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 9
160 x 7

Time: 70 minutes (had to share the power cage today, so the squat portion took a little longer than normal).

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes

BW: 235


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey man good two workouts bud!  Great weights there!  Killer deadlifts!!

Glad to see some new lifts in there changin it up you go boy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

nice workout!! are you going to try DB SLDL too?? They wear me out even more than regular SLDL!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Triple!!! I for one LOVe the SLDL's too, I have recently began using BOTH the DB and BB versions!!! They are a kick in the pants if your not ready for them!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey man good two workouts bud!  Great weights there!  Killer deadlifts!!
> 
> Glad to see some new lifts in there changin it up you go boy!



 DB

Thanks.  Deadlifts are great!  Sick as it sounds, I was actually looking forward to them last night.   

Gotta make a change once in a while, so I prefer to do it with the accessory lifts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workout!! are you going to try DB SLDL too?? They wear me out even more than regular SLDL!



 Billie

I've never done DB SLDL.  I'll have to add them to my list of exercises to try.  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Triple!!! I for one LOVe the SLDL's too, I have recently began using BOTH the DB and BB versions!!! They are a kick in the pants if your not ready for them!!!



 Arch

Well if they're good enough for  you and Billie, then they're good enough for me.  The DB's only go to 120 lbs though.  I hope that won't be a problem.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB
> 
> Thanks.  Deadlifts are great!  Sick as it sounds, I was actually looking forward to them last night.
> 
> Gotta make a change once in a while, so I prefer to do it with the accessory lifts.



You are a sick pup to look forward to the deadlifts  I was looking forward to working out until pain set in somewhere tonight (ended up with killer shin splints) so I'm just as sick as you  Great workout today


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB
> 
> Thanks.  Deadlifts are great!  Sick as it sounds, I was actually looking forward to them last night.
> 
> Gotta make a change once in a while, so I prefer to do it with the accessory lifts.


I love deadlifts.....only thing I truelly look forward to all week.

Change is good and those DB SLDLs will whoop your ass!  Do em right and they are KILLER!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

I concur, DB SLDLs rule!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

How goes it today BRother Triple!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I concur, DB SLDLs rule!



I see Py's concur and raise him one  

Nice wo Trip


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Well if they're good enough for  you and Billie, then they're good enough for me.  The DB's only go to 120 lbs though.  I hope that won't be a problem.


Not a problem, Trips. Just grab a 10 or a 15 and make a plus sign with them.  The big heavy one will make the lighter one dangle like it's on air.  It will improve your dynamic grip and the auxillary muscles needed to control the weight, too!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wed, Mar 29 ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3 
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1
320   (still 15 lb shy of my previous best)

Decline BB Press 
235 x 7
255 x 3
185 x 12

Dips 
BW+20 x 7
BW+30 x 4
BW x 8

Reverse Grip Triceps Extensions
6 plates x 8
5 plates x 12

Lat Pulldowns 
14 plates x 8 
16 plates x 4  
12 plates x 9

BB Rows (double underhand) 
225 x 7
245 x 5
205 x 9

HS High Row (added an extra exercise for back)
230 x 8
280 x 4
200 x 10

BB Mil Press (haven???t done these in a while, weights are lower than what I did before)
95 x 8
115 x 4
75 x 11

Chin-ups (new this week)
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 2

BW: 236


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2006)

Just popping in to post the workout before I head off to the hospital for some minor surgery on my nose.  Doctor said no heavy lifting for 7-10 days, so my next workout won't be until a week from Friday.  No, I don't lift with my nose, but the doctor is afraid that any strenuous exercise might pop the stitches.  

Hopefully I can resume cardio next Monday.  I'll have to wait to see how I feel.

Catch up with everyone tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

T T T T T T T T


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

what kind of surgery are you having on your nose? 

wait a minute...are you trying to be subtle like Doug?? Are you really having a vascectomy????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

OH, so you *WERE* lifting with your nose and now you have gyno-nose-tia and you have to have surgery for it.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what kind of surgery are you having on your nose?
> 
> wait a minute...are you trying to be subtle like Doug?? Are you really having a vascectomy????????



Or he is actually going in for a little nip and tuck surgery  

Fantastic workout with all  and off chin up welfare too


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Triple, you'll be in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!! GODspeed!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Hang in there bud!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the well-wishes.  




> what kind of surgery are you having on your nose?



Two years ago I came down with Bells Palsy, where I had no muscle control on the left side of my face.  Over time and with the help of electro magnetic stimulation, I got back most, but not all, of the muscular control.  For instance, if I try to smile, it looks like , but I can't do .  And if I try to , I can lift only the right eyebrow.

Another area that I didn't regain control of is the muscle that opens the left nostril fully, which is especially needed when  you inhale deeply.  Also, when I slept on my right side, the left nostril basically collapse, making breathing difficult and resulting in occasional snoring. 

Adding to this complication is the fact that I broke my nose about 17 years ago.  So the surgery involved straightening the septum, scraping some bone to enlarge the air passageway, and the insertion of a permanent suture to help keep things in place.

I don't remember a thing about the surgery.  The last thing I remember was them telling me that they were going to put something over face.  Next thing I knew, they were waking me up in the recovery room.

I've been sleeping a lot.  I didn't eat at all yesterday and woke up very hungry this morning.  I'm one of those who cannot eat (and keep it in) on the same day that I have anesthesia, so I didn't even try to eat when I got home last night.  It was easier to deal with a few hunger pains until the pain-killers put me out.

OK, that's probably more than you wanted to know, so I'll stop rambing now.




> wait a minute...are you trying to be subtle like Doug?? Are you really having a vascectomy????????



 Already been there, done that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am so glad your doing better, hon! 

also, thanks for the explanation, and using smileys to spell it out for me...us blondes need that occassionally, and it made me laugh


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am so glad your doing better, hon!
> 
> also, thanks for the explanation, and using smileys to spell it out for me...us blondes need that occassionally, and it made me laugh



Damn she beat me too it  

Glad you are doing better.  Sounds like you have battled some tough things and have won.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, glad my internet connection cleared up some or I would of missed out on all the well wishing.  Quick recovery bud


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Wishing you well here too, TT.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad it all went well.  Hope you are up and around quickly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

Recovery is coming along.  I'm down to just one pain-killer a day (before sleep), down from a high of 4 last Thursday.  Hopefully I can get off them either tonight or tomorrow night.  Other than being unable to breathe through my nose, things are great.

I'm hoping to get some cardio in by Wednesday and back to lifting on Friday.  The swelling under the eye is almost all gone and there was only minimal discoloration, so I didn't look too scary when I went out in public.    I go back to the doctor on Wednesday so he can take out the stitches.

One bad thing about not working out (for me, anyway) is that I have less will-power when it comes to eating cleanly.  When I'm training hard, I don't want to sabotage my efforts with a lot of crappy eating, but when I'm not training, it's more like "Who cares?".   Thursday and Friday were OK, but I started to slip on Saturday.  Sunday you don't want to know about.    Today and tomorrow at work will be OK, but it's the nights that are the killers!  

I need to catch up on all the journals since my IM time was limited over the weekend (the stitches are just below where my reading glasses rest on my nose).


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey trips!
Glad to hear that you are recovering nicely!

Those were some suh-weet! Rows!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

glad your doing better..dont' push yourself too much getting back to the gym...it will be waiting when your ready


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Glad it all went well my Friend, as long as you ate good enough for me, I see NO problem in that BRother Triple LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

The doctor had said no _heavy_ lifting until the weekend, but he didn't say anything about _non-heavy_ lifting.  So early this morning, for the first time in a week, I dragged my  out of bed for a workout.  I'll be using the Iron Man rep scheme and I intentionally chose light weights for the first day back.  No sense being stupid about this.

*Wed, Apr 5 Fullbody*

Squats
185 x 8
225 x 4
135 x 12

SLDL
165 x 8
185 x 5
135 x 12

Incline BB Press
165 x 8
185 x 5
135 x 12

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
165 x 8
185 x 5
135 x 12

Front BB Shrugs
185 x 8
225 x 5
135 x 12

Military Press
75 x 8
95 x 5
55 x 12

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 7
BW x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hanging Leg Raise
10
8
7

Time: About 1 hour

BW: 232   Have been off creatine for a week.  Weight is down 4-5 lb.  

Cardio
Stairs ??? 5 minutes
Elliptical ??? 5 minutes

I decided on a fullbody workout for a couple of reasons.  I figured that I???d probably be sore tomorrow, so why not let the entire body be sore?  Secondly, I???m headed back to Spain in a week and a half,  and it???s difficult to do my Westside training over there, so why bother spending a week getting back to it, only to have to take yet another break from that type of training.  So I???ll be doing 3 fullbody workouts per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) here and when I???m in Spain.  The gym is closed on the weekend and I don???t really like doing 4 Westside workouts in a 5 day span.  That???s my story and I???m sticking with it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Went back to the doctor today to get the stitches removed.   There's still a little swelling and most of the time I still can't breathe through my nose (normal for this type of surgery), but other than that, everything's OK.  And I'm off the pain-killers (but damn, I was getting some really good night's sleep).


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

That's great that you are back at it so soon.  Light lifting   to me it looks like you moved some decent weights around.  

Spain   must be nice.  I wouldn't mind making a trip back over to Europe, but I would head to Italy instead


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

what are you heading to Spain for, if you don't mind me asking??

awsome workout Trips...I bet it felt SO good to be back!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to see your   back in the gym !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's great that you are back at it so soon.  Light lifting   to me it looks like you moved some decent weights around.
> 
> Spain   must be nice.  I wouldn't mind making a trip back over to Europe, but I would head to Italy instead



 Devlin

They were light weights compared to what I had been doing before.  

This trip will not be fun.    I've got two weeks to figure out a problem, something that was not accounted for in the original design.  

I've been to Italy twice.  I can't decide which trip I hated more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> what are you heading to Spain for, if you don't mind me asking??
> 
> awsome workout Trips...I bet it felt SO good to be back!



 Billie

The trip is all business.  There's one software problem left to be solved before we can sell the system off.

And yes, it felt great to be back in the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Glad to see your   back in the gym !!!





 Gary


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

*Fri, Apr 7 Fullbody*

Squats
225 x 7
245 x 3
205 x 10

Lying Leg Curls
100 x 8
112 x 5
87 x 11

Bench Press
205 x 8
225 x 5
185 x 12

Speed Deadlifts
Warm-up singles ??? 135, 225, 315
365 x 1 (4 sets)

Lat Pulldowns
15 plates x 6 
17 plates x 2  
13 plates x 9

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
225 x 6
255 x 3
205 x 8

HS High Row
250 x 8
300 x 4
210 x 10

Behind the back BB Shrugs
375 x 6
405 x 3
lower back too fatigued to do the third set

Military Press
105 x 7
125 x 3
85 x 11

Dips
BW+20 x 6
BW+30 x 3
BW x 9

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+20 x 2
BW x 4
BW x 3

Ab Crunch machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
135 x 6

Time: Much too long.

BW: 232

I turned the intensity dial all the way up for this workout, perhaps a little too much in some cases.  On the bright side, I???ve now got 2 full days to recover before the next workout.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Lookin good big guy!  And those are some killer weights to be considered light LOL!

Enjoy the two days off!


----------



## MJH (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice to see some speed deads in here! 

Whats your current 1RM from the floor?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking good Trip  

What ya gonna do with 2 days rest ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Fri, Apr 7 Fullbody*
> 
> Squats
> 225 x 7
> ...



That seems like a helluva lota volume for one workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good big guy!  And those are some killer weights to be considered light LOL!
> 
> Enjoy the two days off!



 DB

Thanks.  Wednesday's workout was light.  Today's certainly wasn't.

I'm hoping to be able to do some cardio tomorrow, but other than that, it's going to be two days of sleeping late.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Nice to see some speed deads in here!
> 
> Whats your current 1RM from the floor?



 Mike

Thanks.  I've been using speed deads and platform deads to help get my conventional DL numbers up.  Recently, I've hit 500 and 505 back in Feb, and 515 in March.  Got the 515 exactly once.    I won't be doing any heavy singles for a few weeks while I do this fullbody stuff, but come May, I'll switch back to my version of Westside and see if I increase that number.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good Trip
> 
> What ya gonna do with 2 days rest ?



 Gary

Thanks.  I've got a lot of little chores around the house to do before I leave next weekend.  Throw in a couple of kid's soccer games and it'll be Monday before I know it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That seems like a helluva lota volume for one workout.



 Sean

Agreed.  Back when I was doing Twin Peak's TPPT program, there was a phase where we bumped the volume way up, well past what was considered normal.  I'm trying it again, in a slightly different manner than before.  It'll be only for a few weeks, so I'm not too concerned about overtraining.  Plus I was off for a week and felt like a caged tiger having been set free this morning.  I might have done more, but I ran out of time.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sean
> 
> Agreed.  Back when I was doing Twin Peak's TPPT program, there was a phase where we bumped the volume way up, well past what was considered normal.  I'm trying it again, in a slightly different manner than before.  It'll be only for a few weeks, so I'm not too concerned about overtraining.  Plus I was off for a week and felt like a caged tiger having been set free this morning.  *I might have done more, but I ran out of time*.




 and I thought I was nuts for lifting twice in one day 

Great workout!! Enjoy the 2 days of "rest".


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya Trips...

Back to Spain, huh?  Hey, can you look and see if you can find me a cookbook of local recipies?  Something in English, of course, as rustic as you can find.  I'll be happy to cover the cost plus shipping when you get back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

hiya trips...awsome workout, and great weights on the squats!

How is the shnoz doing??(er..nose?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> and I thought I was nuts for lifting twice in one day
> 
> Great workout!! Enjoy the 2 days of "rest".



 Dev

  We're both nuts, just different kinds.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Trips...
> 
> Back to Spain, huh?  Hey, can you look and see if you can find me a cookbook of local recipies?  Something in English, of course, as rustic as you can find.  I'll be happy to cover the cost plus shipping when you get back.



 Pylon

I'll see what I can find.  It's not exactly a tourist town where I'll be (Ferrol), but there must be a book store somewhere.  I can always make the short ride to the more touristy La Coruna on the weekend (there's a very good Mexican restaurant there, so I could kill two birds with one stone).  There's also the airport in Madrid in which I'll be spending far too much time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya trips...awsome workout, and great weights on the squats!
> 
> How is the shnoz doing??(er..nose?)



 Billie

The nose is healing, although slowly.  There's still some swelling, which the doctor said could take another couple of weeks to completely go away.  On the bright side, one side is almost completely clear all the time now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to be able to do some cardio tomorrow, but other than that, it's going to be two days of sleeping late.



It was raining too hard on Saturday, but I did get a little cardio in on Sunday.

.25 mile jog
8 55-yard sprints

That's it.  Stamina sucks after not having done any for a week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice cardio!

alright! One nostril clear...your half way there


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mon, Apr 10 Fullbody*

The plan today, except for deadlifts, was 2 sets per exercise.  7-9 reps for the first set. 4-6 reps for the second.

Squats
225 x 9
245 x 6

Deadlifts
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1

SLDL
185 x 9
22 x 5

Decline Bench Press
205 x 9
225 x 6

CG Bench Press
185 x 8
205 x 5

Front BB Shrugs
315 x 9
365 x 6

Military Press
105 x 8
125 x 4

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW+10 x 3

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
225 x 6
245 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW+10 x 3

Hanging Leg Raise
12
9

Saxons  These felt really awkward.  Hopefully I was doing them correctly.  
20 x 9 (each side)
30 x 6 (each side)

Time: About 1 hour

Cardio
Stairs ??? 8.5 minutes

BW: 232

That seems to be just the right amount of volume.  Now let???s see if I can stay focused.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice cardio!
> 
> alright! One nostril clear...your half way there



 Billie

The side that's clear isn't the side that the doctor tried to fix.  I still don't know if the operation was a success.    I don't think he has a 30-day refund policy, though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey there Cappie....I'm mean Triple T!!!  Sorry I haven't been in here for awhile, no westside right now? Nice w/o above. Saxons feel weird to me also but I feel them the next day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I haven't been in here for awhile, no westside right now?



 Rocco

I'll save you the trouble of having to wade through a bunch of posts.

Had surgery on my nose, so there was no lifting for a week.  It would have taken me a week to get back on track, but I leave for Spain on Easter.  Gym is closed on the weekends in Spain, and I don't really like to do 4 Westside workouts in a 5 day period.  So I'm doing full-body workouts (1 week post-op here, 2 weeks in Spain).  Westside training resumes May 1, unless a miracle occurs and I get done in Spain early.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ,

all you people doing dead lifts , I am almost persuaded to try them . Have to do some more soul searching  first .


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Brother Triple, sorry havn't been on in a while, glad to hear your healing fairly well, and putting up some Strong w/o's too, keep it up, have a safe trip my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Rocco
> 
> I'll save you the trouble of having to wade through a bunch of posts.
> 
> Had surgery on my nose, so there was no lifting for a week.  It would have taken me a week to get back on track, but I leave for Spain on Easter.  Gym is closed on the weekends in Spain, and I don't really like to do 4 Westside workouts in a 5 day period.  So I'm doing full-body workouts (1 week post-op here, 2 weeks in Spain).  Westside training resumes May 1, unless a miracle occurs and I get done in Spain early.


Wow, do you like traveling so much. It sounds great. Why'd you have surgery on the nose?!?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

Trips...man...that is a LOT of weight on Saxons, I only use 2 3lb dumbells, and I most definetly feel it the next day!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, Apr 10 Fullbody*
> 
> 
> SLDL
> ...



 On the SLDL only got 5 at 22? Thats got to suck  

When did you start adding weight tot he pullups and chinups?  I still suck at them and I'm still on pullup/chinup welfare  

Great workout and glad to hear the nose is recovering.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip ,
> 
> all you people doing dead lifts , I am almost persuaded to try them . Have to do some more soul searching  first .



 Gary

Thanks.  If you decide to do them, remember to start light.  You don't want any long-term back injuries.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Triple, sorry havn't been on in a while, glad to hear your healing fairly well, and putting up some Strong w/o's too, keep it up, have a safe trip my Friend!!!



 Arch

Healing is going OK, but the swelling is taking too long to go down.  All I want to be able to do is breathe out of both sides of my nose.  Is that asking too much?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, do you like traveling so much. It sounds great. Why'd you have surgery on the nose?!?



 Rocco

Some travelling is fun, but after a while it does get tiring, especially when you keep going back to the same place.  Now if it were Hawaii, that would be OK.  

This upcoming trip will not be fun.  There's one last software problem to solve, and then adios.  Two weeks max.

Here's why I had the surgery


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Trips...man...that is a LOT of weight on Saxons, I only use 2 3lb dumbells, and I most definetly feel it the next day!



 Billie

I didn't think to try them with DBs.  I just grabbed the lightest BB and did my first set.  It didn't seem too difficult, so I went to the next lightest BB.  That one was more of a struggle.  Like I said, I hope that I'm doing them right.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> On the SLDL only got 5 at 22? Thats got to suck
> 
> When did you start adding weight tot he pullups and chinups?  I still suck at them and I'm still on pullup/chinup welfare
> 
> Great workout and glad to hear the nose is recovering.



 Dev

I'm going to fire my proof-reader.    It should have been 225.   

I started adding weight for dips and pullups when I switched to the med/low/high rep scheme, a couple of months ago.  Adding 10 lb to a 230+lb frame is only a 5% increase, barely noticeable.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Thanks.  If you decide to do them, remember to start light.  You don't want any long-term back injuries.



No problem there


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No problem there



I know.  Preaching to the choir, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wed, Apr 12 Upper body*

Bench Press
205 x 9
225 x 4
185 x 11

Lat Pulldowns
14 plates x 8
16 plates x 4
12 plates x 10

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
205 x 8
225 x 6
185 x 9

Dips
BW+10 x 8
BW+20 x 5
BW x 10

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+15 x 3
BW x 6

Time: 45 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes

BW: 230

  I had intended to do a full body workout, but my legs were still sore when I woke up.  Generally by the time I get to the gym and loosen up a bit, I???m good to go.  Not today.  I spent about 15 minutes stretching, doing BW squats, squats with just the bar, with 135, nothing worked.   

So I gave up and did an upper body workout instead, going back to the 3 set routine, with a target of 7-9 reps, 4-6, and then 10-12.  I???m going to have to rethink my plan of doing 3 full body workouts a week.  It just ain???t gonna happen.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin good Brother Triple!!! I'm doin an Upper/Lower split for a few weeks myself!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good Brother Triple!!! I'm doin an Upper/Lower split for a few weeks myself!!!



 Arch

I'm heading over there right now.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice one Trip  

Dips and chin ups are coming along


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice one Trip
> 
> Dips and chin ups are coming along



 Gary

Finally.  I've been working at them long enough.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Finally.  I've been working at them long enough.



Note to self...need to work on chinups and pullups.  I'm falling behind


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

me too....

was'sup, trips!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

trips....how's it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2006)

Gang

What a loooooong trip.  Left my house at 11:30am on Easter and got to the hotel 21 hours later. Did a lot of sitting in airports.

 I did a lower body workout on Friday but haven't got around to posting it yet.  Nothing spectacular.  The gym here is closed today so I couldn't have worked out even if I had wanted to.  Really tired now so I'm ready to sleep for a looooooong time.  Hasta manana.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Rough travel plan.  Enjoy the long nap.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope you had a GREAT Easter my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gang
> 
> What a loooooong trip.  Left my house at 11:30am on Easter and got to the hotel 21 hours later. Did a lot of sitting in airports.
> 
> I did a lower body workout on Friday but haven't got around to posting it yet.  Nothing spectacular.  The gym here is closed today so I couldn't have worked out even if I had wanted to.  Really tired now so I'm ready to sleep for a looooooong time.  Hasta manana.



Hola  Senor Trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

There have been a few changes since I was here last August and September.

They opened a new terminal in the Madrid airport.  The airline that I fly from Madrid to La Coruna is Iberia and they are now located in the new terminal.  Of course, there were no signs in the old terminals of this change and it took me a while to finally make my way there.  The new terminal isn't exactly near the others, so you have to take a bus to get there.  It wasn't a big deal with the 4 hour lay-over, but it might have been nice to be informed about these things.

Some of the streets are torn up and under construction.  Fortunately I found out about one area where the streets are closed when I was walking to dinner last night as opposed to trying to drive through them.

And last, but certainly not least, the gym where I go changed ownership.  But on the bright side, it's now open all day (as opposed to closing from 3-5 in the afternoon) and it's even open Saturday morning.    So now I've got to rethink my workout plans for the week, given the new option on Saturday.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

that means you'll be able to hit the gym more often with all that extra free time you have


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time!



 Oh  I'm  just  over-joyed  to  to  be  here. 

When I was coming here on a regular basis, it seemed a lot better.  I got into a routine and all was well.  I haven't been back since last September, and now everything seems so foreign to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that means you'll be able to hit the gym more often with all that extra free time you have



There never was any doubt about finding time to hit the gym.  With the gym being closed on Monday due to the holiday, I thought that I was going to be limited to just 3 days this week.  The Saturday opening was just what was needed.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

I know the feeling.  I get the same vibe every time I go to Alabama...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Catching up time*

*Fri, Apr 14 Lower body*

Squats
235 x 5
255 x 3
205 x 8

Good Mornings
135 x 9
165 x 6
185 x 4

Horizontal Leg Press
200 x 9
260 x 6
160 x 12

Lying Leg Curl
87 x 8
100 x 5
75 x 12

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

What kind of equipment do they have there?  Are the plates metric?  Different types of machines?  Just curious....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tue, Apr 18 Upper body*

Goals are 1st set: 7-9 reps, 2nd: 4-6, and 3rd: 9-12

Bench Press 
220 x 8
242 x 5
198 x 10

Incline DB Press (new, but I went too light except for 2nd set)
55 x 9
77 x 5
44 x 12

Lat Pulldowns (too light here, too)
154 x 9
176 x 6
132 x 12

Bent Over Rows (double underhand) 
209 x 9
242 x 5
176 x 12

Seated Cable Row (new, too light again)
132 x 9
165 x 6
121 x 12

Military Press (about the same as last time I did these)
99 x 9
121 x 4
88 x 10

Dips (about the same as last time I did these)
BW+22 x 7
BW+33 x 4
BW x 9

Chin-ups 
BW x 5
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 2


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What kind of equipment do they have there?  Are the plates metric?  Different types of machines?  Just curious....



 Pylon

For machines, they have a brand called Gervasport.  They're OK, but they're certainly not in the Hammer Strength league.  All the plates on the machines are metric.

They've also got olympic bars (fairly well worn and slightly bent) with enough plates to keep me happy, as long as I don't want to max out on DL.  

The plates are in kilograms, with pound equivalents (ie., 10 kg, 22 lb).  Dumbbells are also kg.

Today I wanted to do weighted dips, but I couldn't find the belt.  I know the word for "belt", but don't know "chain",  so I asked the new owner "Do you have a belt for more plates".    He  and led me right to it.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

I think chain is "cadena"


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think chain is "cadena"



Oh sure, now you tell me. Now that I know where he keeps the belt I don't need it.  I suppose you know the word for "whips" too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Who you laughing at, chica?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oh sure, now you tell me. Now that I know where he keeps the belt I don't need it.  I suppose you know the word for "whips" too.



fustas


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

Solid w/o's BRother Triple!!! Excellent #'s in here my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I bet Pylon talks dirty in Spanish to his wife


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

"Hola, chica!  Como esta?"  That's about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> fustas



So we've now determined that you know how to say "whips and chains" in Spanish.  What other kinky stuff do you know?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o's BRother Triple!!! Excellent #'s in here my Friend!!!



Hola, Arch.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

*Wed, Apr 19 Lower body*

Squats (lowered the weights to get into the correct rep ranges)
220 x 9
253 x 5
198 x 11

Deadlifts (no chalk, no wraps)
220 x 3
308 x 3
352 x 3
374 x 2

SLDL
198 x 8
242 x 5
176 x 11

Leg Raises
7
6
6

Time: 35 minutes

I was a little tired today, as I haven???t quite adjusted to the time difference, so I kept the workout short.  Very warm gym had me sweating after the first set of squats.  The legs are already feeling it.  Glad the hotel has an elevator.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Lookin Strong as usual my Friend!!! What is the time difference???


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Strong as usual my Friend!!! What is the time difference???



It's 6 hrs difference between here and the east coast. I guess 7 hrs to where you live.

It's 11 pm as I post this, so buenas noches!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice wo's Trip.  Great dedication


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's 6 hrs difference between here and the east coast. I guess 7 hrs to where you live.
> 
> It's 11 pm as I post this, so buenas noches!


  GNite my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So we've now determined that you know how to say "whips and chains" in Spanish.  What other kinky stuff do you know?


"Chica, in the basement to the trapeze" is a line Py probably drops on Mrs. Pylon from time to time.

Trips, sorry about the absence from your journal.  Just got caught up.  I had a paulsy (sp?) type experience.  I had Parsoange-Turner Syndrome where the nerve that fires the muscle over my scapula quit working.  I couldn't lift a milk jug over my head without my shouder blade flying out of position.  Very scary, I thought I had ALS.  It rejuvinated itself over the course of about 14 months. 

Hope things are going as well as possible for you over by the bulls.  Wishing you the best with the results from the surgery and a safe trip (no pun intended) home.  Major props for working out in a foreign land


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with Boiler, great job working out in a foreign country when only there for short periods of time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Trip.  Great dedication



 Gary

Thank you.  I do so much sitting around during the day, I have to get some exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had a paulsy (sp?) type experience.  I had Parsoange-Turner Syndrome where the nerve that fires the muscle over my scapula quit working.  I couldn't lift a milk jug over my head without my shouder blade flying out of position.  Very scary, I thought I had ALS.  It rejuvinated itself over the course of about 14 months.
> 
> Hope things are going as well as possible for you over by the bulls.  Wishing you the best with the results from the surgery and a safe trip (no pun intended) home.  Major props for working out in a foreign land



 boiler

I found the worst thing about the palsy is that I felt fine, I just had no control of certain muscles.  And no matter how hard I tried, they just wouldn't move.  Now I know how people feel when they have a stroke.

The nose seems to be healing OK.  It's still a little tender to the touch, but no pain or discomfort otherwise.  I can even sometimes breathe out of the bad side.

If I couldn't work out, I think I'd go crazy.  It's the one time of the day that's just for me.  It's fairly easy to work out when travelling, you just have to find a gym.  No one has ever refused to accept my money.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree with Boiler, great job working out in a foreign country when only there for short periods of time.



 Dev

Once you figure out kilograms to pounds, the rest is a breeze.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Fri, Apr 21 Upper body*

Today???s goal was 4 sets for each exercise with 7-9 reps, 4-6 reps, 2-4 reps, and 10-12 reps.

Bench Press
220 x 9
242 x 4
264 x 3
198 x 9

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
220 x 9
242 x 6
264 x 3
198 x 10

Lat Pulldowns
176 x 8
198 x 5
220 x 3
154 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press
176 x 8
198 x 5
220 x 3
154 x 9

BB Curls (decided against the very low rep set for these)
88 x 7
99 x 4
66 x 10

Time: 50-55 minutes.

A couple of the regulars even said hi to me today.  

You know how sometimes you can just feel when someone is watching you?  Well, it happened tonight at el gimnasio.  And when I turned around to see who it was, there stood the previous owner.  I had been curious as to what happened to him, but I don???t know enough Spanish to ask the current owner.

The conversation was brief, but I did learn that the reason he sold the place was because his wife is expecting, and he didn???t think there would be enough time for his regular job, the gym, and the baby.  So it was good news on top of a good workout.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Dev
> 
> Once you figure out kilograms to pounds, the rest is a breeze.



That is just too much work for me.  When I work out I don't want to be calculating a bunch of numbers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

For some reason, I was very sore from Wednesday's leg workout.  And what's one of the hardest things to do after a leg workout?  Yep, climb stairs.  

So what do you think happened Thursday and Friday?  The equipment that I'm using is in two locations and they're separated by 4 flights of stairs.  Narrow, very steep stairs.  With a very small tread.  Many times back and forth, or should I say up and down.

My legs are still sore as I type this.  And I'm due to work out lower body tomorrow morning.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!! Maybe do some cardio in a pool, you'd be suprised how much that will help the legs w/ DOMS!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!! Maybe do some cardio in a pool, you'd be suprised how much that will help the legs w/ DOMS!!!



 Arch

A pool?  I wish they had a pool.   

I'm hoping to eat breakfast, go for a walk, and then if the soreness has gone away, head to the gym.  I've got only until noon to get there, or there won't be enough time to get the workout in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That is just too much work for me.  When I work out I don't want to be calculating a bunch of numbers.





It's not that hard.    Just double the weight in kilograms and add 10% more.
For example, 90 kg, doubled is 180, plus 18 (10% of 180) equals 198 lbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice wo Senor Trip  
Lat Pulldowns looking good.  Guess I'll have to throw on the old feed bag sometime late this summer and see if I can get my numbers back up there with the big boys


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Senor Trip
> Lat Pulldowns looking good.  Guess I'll have to throw on the old feed bag sometime late this summer and see if I can get my numbers back up there with the big boys



 Gary

Hola y muchas gracias. 

You don't want to lose your beach physique.  Wait until the fall.  
I've got a beach physique too - a beach ball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sat, Apr 22 Lower body*

I woke up this morning still feeling a little sore and stiff from Wednesday.  I took a short walk after breakfast and stretched in my room.  Still felt sore and stiff.  So I did the only logical thing and went to the gym anyway.  

I had to start with DLs since someone was using the curl rack.   What???s really funny (or sad) is that this same guy was there last night working arms.      I???m fairly sure he was also there on Tuesday or Wednesday, and he did arms then, too.   

Today???s goal was not to get hurt.  

Speed Deadlifts (no chalk, no wraps)
132 x 3
220 x 3
286 x 3 (5 sets)

Paused Squats
132 x 5
176 x 5
198 x 3
220 x 3

Front Shrugs
220 x 12
264 x 12
308 x 10

Hamstring Curls
66 x 12
88 x 9
110 x 6

Ab Crunch machine
3 sets of 10 (I have no idea how much the weight was)

Time: 45 minutes

And I???ve also got a mildly amusing gym story from today.  I was doing my DLs and during a break, some guy about my size came over, said something to me which I didn???t understand, pointed to the bar, went over to the bar, tried to lift it (his form was actually closer to a SLDL than a conventional dead), got it about knee height, started the trembling body routine (you all know that feeling, giving it all you???ve got and the bar still won???t budge while your entire body shakes) and then put it back down.  He gave me that ???you???re f*&^ing crazy??? look.  So I went to the bar, did 3 quick reps, and gave him the ???see, it???s not so hard??? look.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2006)

Great w/o and Good Stuff on the story my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 22, 2006)

It's amazing that you are able to post strong workouts when away from home.  I love that gym story.  It had to be a nice boost to the ego when he couldn't lift the bar.


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice workouts brother!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o and Good Stuff on the story my Friend!!!



 Arch

I didn't think there would any funny gym stories while I was here since I just keep to myself and can't talk to anyone, but you just never know.  It just goes to show that there are assclowns the world over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It's amazing that you are able to post strong workouts when away from home.  I love that gym story.  It had to be a nice boost to the ego when he couldn't lift the bar.



 Devlin

I find that as long as I eat well, the workouts take care of themselves. Other than the crappy food that the airlines serve, I've had only one meal that was really bad, and even then I was able to get back to the hotel and quickly down a protein shake.  Keeping the body well fed is key (for me, anyway) to having good workouts.

As for the ego thing, yes and no.  I train with heavy weights and low reps.  Based on the limited exercises I saw this guy doing, he uses less weight but does more reps.  So it wasn't too surprising that he couldn't lift it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nice workouts brother!



Thanks, Doug, and welcome back to the gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And I???ve also got a mildly amusing gym story from today.  I was doing my DLs and during a break, some guy about my size came over, said something to me which I didn???t understand, pointed to the bar, went over to the bar, tried to lift it (his form was actually closer to a SLDL than a conventional dead), got it about knee height, started the trembling body routine (you all know that feeling, giving it all you???ve got and the bar still won???t budge while your entire body shakes) and then put it back down.  He gave me that ???you???re f*&^ing crazy??? look.  So I went to the bar, did 3 quick reps, and gave him the ???see, it???s not so hard??? look.



LOL
Now the last time you were there were you Capt. DeadLift or Triple Threat ? He probably recongized you and was just trying to communicate that but failed. LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now the last time you were there were you Capt. DeadLift or Triple Threat ? He probably recongized you and was just trying to communicate that but failed. LOL



 Gary

I'm fairly sure that I was CD back then.  I don't recall having seen that guy before.  I've had people come by while I was deadlifting and pretend to do curls with the bar, but they only jokingly tried to lift the bar (ie, not at all).  This was the first time that someone actually tried to lift it.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice gym story.  Good to be able to trash talk someone without saying a word in their language.

How long are you there for?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How long are you there for?



 Pylon

I'm here until this Saturday at the latest, but I'm hoping for Thursday if possible.  Still no luck with the cookbook, though.  I've got one last shot when I'm at the airport in Madrid.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2006)

*Mon, Apr 24 Upper body*

Bench Press
231 x 7
242 x 5
264 x 4
198 x 10

Incline DB Press (should have gone a little heavier)
66 x 9
77 x 6
55 x 11

Bent Over Rows (double underhand)
231 x 6
231 x 6
220 x 7
220 x 7
198 x 8
198 x 8

Lat Pulldowns
132 x 12
154 x 12

Tricep Extensions
44 x 12 (straight bar)
44 x 12 (V-bar)
66 x 8 (straight bar)
66 x 7 (V-bar)
88 x 5 (straight bar)
88 x 4 (V-bar)

I ran out of time, so no shoulders or biceps.  I might try to fit them in tonight with lower body.  I???ll have to see how it goes.

I seldom see anyone deadlifting in that gym.  On Monday, there were *two* people DLing.  Also, the place was crawling with young good-looking women, more than the usual.    It was rather distracting at times.  And finally, the owner, a guy about my height but much wider and bigger, was working out with another rather strong guy and they were tossing around some heavy weights.  Inspiration certainly filled the air.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Incline DB Press (should have gone a little heavier)
> 66 x 9
> 77 x 6
> 55 x 11.


yes, yes you should have, you big wussie! (wait...he's going conisstantly..I'm...not...)  
I mean...you da man!  
Was'sup, trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

looking good even with distractions


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ! 

Who was inspiring who ? you toss around some good wts too ya know


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Good looking workouts, Trips.  Bet you can't wait to get out of there, huh.  I know exactly what you mean about trying to move that muscle and you just can't do it.  Very frustrating.  Messed up my golf game something fierce, too


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2006)

Great w/outs, Trips.  I'm getting ready to head to Milwaukee, which is almost a foreign country, so I'm with you in spirit!

If you don't find the cookbook, no big deal.  Just gives me an excuse to go over sometime.  (I may be going in July, so no big deal.)


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Lookin good trips!

When do you come back home?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

dude!
Somebody's calling you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2006)

Everyone

I've had a couple of long days recently and haven't had too much time for posting here.  I did a lame lower body workout on Tuesday and then managed a quick full body one tonight.  My 21 hour trek home begins tomorrow morning, bright and early when I leave for the airport at 6 am (12 midnight at home).  If all goes well, I'm home by 9 pm.

Lots to do when I get home, so most likely I'll catch up with everyone on Monday.  Back in the gym on Monday, too.  It won't be hottie heaven like is here, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

if it makes u feel better...your lame lower body wo was better than mine....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Everyone
> 
> I've had a couple of long days recently and haven't had too much time for posting here.  I did a lame lower body workout on Tuesday and then managed a quick full body one tonight.  My 21 hour trek home begins tomorrow morning, bright and early when I leave for the airport at 6 am (12 midnight at home).  If all goes well, I'm home by 9 pm.
> 
> Lots to do when I get home, so most likely I'll catch up with everyone on Monday.  Back in the gym on Monday, too.  It won't be hottie heaven like is here, though.



Well hurry back, I think there is a new batch of haotties waitiong for you at your gym. I think they held a special Hotties membership drive while you were gone.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Have a safe trip Back my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

u still not back yet? You MIA????


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Hope the trip went ok trip...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Buenas dias, er, I mean good day, everyone.  Made it back safe and sound Saturday night.  The 21 hour trek went as expected.  

Busy all day yesterday, trying to get caught up on various things.  Finally back at work today, so I can at least get some IM reading in.  

From the looks of things, I've got a lot of catching up to do in everyone's journals.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Buenas dias, er, I mean good day, everyone.  Made it back safe and sound Saturday night.  The 21 hour trek went as expected.
> 
> Busy all day yesterday, trying to get caught up on various things.  Finally back at work today, so I can at least get some IM reading in.
> 
> From the looks of things, I've got a lot of catching up to do in everyone's journals.


Why 21 hours from spain?  I fly to lisbon, portugal in like 7...

And yea....lots of catchin up to do lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Why 21 hours from spain?  I fly to lisbon, portugal in like 7.



Spain time
6:00 am - Leave hotel.
6:30 - Arrive at airport, return car, check-in, security, go to gate.
7:30 - Fly from La Coruna to Madrid (next flight would get me into Madrid too late to catch my next plane).
8:45 - Arrive in Madrid, retrieve luggage, take bus to international terminal, check-in, go through security, and sit in lounge until boarding time.
1:10 pm - Fly to Philly
9:45 (3:45 pm local time) - Arrive in Philly, go through immigration, get luggage, clear customs, recheck luggage, security check again, take bus to next terminal, wait for flight to RI
12:40 am (6:40 pm local) - Fly to RI
1:50 (7:50 pm local) - Arrive RI, retrieve luggage
3:00 (9:00 pm local) - Drive home.

Total - 21 hours, door to door.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Spain time
> 6:00 am - Leave hotel.
> 6:30 - Arrive at airport, return car, check-in, security, go to gate.
> 7:30 - Fly from La Coruna to Madrid (next flight would get me into Madrid too late to catch my next plane).
> ...


  just reading that! 
I've flown from Saudi Arabia to California...THAT was less than fun....


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Gotcha....lots of non flying time and lay over type stuff.  I gotcha!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

you must be exhausted!  go get some much deserved rest...then get your booty to the gym!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you must be exhausted!  go get some much deserved rest...then get your booty to the gym!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Glad to have ya back safe my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Back on the Westside wagon again.  I???m going to ease back into it with only triples this week.

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

Decline Bench Press
205 x 9
225 x 5
185 x 12

Dips
BW+10 x 7
BW+20 x 5
BW x 9

Skull Crushers
65 x 9
75 x 6
55 x 12

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+5 x 5
BW x 5

BB Rows
205 x 8
225 x 5
185 x 10

HS High Row
200 x 9
220 x 6
180 x 11

DB Delt Raises (Lateral / Front / Rear)
20 x 8 / 25 x 8 / 30 x 7
15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 10

Cable Curls (Rope)
5 plates x 9
6 plates x 6
4 plates x 12

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 5 minutes 

Time: about 75 minutes

Stamina was down since the only cardio I did in Spain was some walking.  Strength levels are about what I expected.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

WestSide wagon   

What you were doing was a modified Westside right ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

da-am! Look at those dips! sets of 20???!!!?!?!?!??!
betcha yer gonna feel THAT in the am...

Shoulda seen the kids next to me this afternoon in the gym...dips...partials at best...ya just wanna offer them some help..but best to keep the mouth shut and work on my own...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

Holy shite!...that's a lot of volume! Glad to have you home trips


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Welcome back Triple T!!! I still say all that traveling sounds like fun, I miss it. Nice w/o, but did you have any energy to walk outta the gym afterwards? LOL


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

sounds like one of those workouts where u have to lie on the bench in the locker room for a while to recuperate for a little while....u no longer have the energy to muster the strength to even take off your gloves...none the less change, walk to your car and safely navigate thru traffic...


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Impressive w/o BRother Triple, I would keel over with the amount of volume you do, Hats are definatly off to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Welcome home  Glad you made it home safe and sound.  Fantastic workout


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Welcome home, trips.  great w/out!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WestSide wagon
> 
> What you were doing was a modified Westside right ?



 Gary

Yes, I modified the accessory exercise selection.  I tried to add a little hypertrophy stuff to the basic strength training routine.  And I'm still tinkering.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> da-am! Look at those dips! sets of 20???!!!?!?!?!??!
> betcha yer gonna feel THAT in the am....



 Burner

Thanks, but those weren't sets of 20.  It was BW plus 20 lb for 5 reps.  I wish it was a set of 20, but not yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Holy shite!...that's a lot of volume! Glad to have you home trips



 Billie

I've always favored high(er) volume.  Dunno why, just is.   And I think I've had enough travelling for a while now.  Hopefully this is it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Welcome back Triple T!!! I still say all that traveling sounds like fun, I miss it. Nice w/o, but did you have any energy to walk outta the gym afterwards? LOL



 Rocco

There are some things that are great about travelling:  Breakfast is waiting for me every morning and I don't have to do dishes, bed gets made every day,
laundry is done for me, and I don't have to pay for all the food that I eat.

But eating at restaurants all the time gets to be a drag and it's not exactly a tourise mecca where I was, so there are bad things as well.  Now if they want to send me to Hawaii, well, that's a different story.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Impressive w/o BRother Triple, I would keel over with the amount of volume you do, Hats are definatly off to you my Friend!!!



 Arch

And I think that I'd be sucking wind if I tried to workout at your pace.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Welcome home  Glad you made it home safe and sound.  Fantastic workout



 Dev

Thanks.  It was a long day coming back, thankfully uneventful.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Welcome home, trips.  great w/out!



 Pylon

Thanks and I'm glad to be home.  Sorry that I couldn't get the cook book.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Last week was the week from hell.  Two days to get all the follow-up work done for the Spain trip.  Two days of 6 hour classes.  And the rest of the time was spent in meetings.  So I slacked off on posting my workouts.  It's time to get caught up.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

*Wed, May 3 ME Squat + DE Deadlift*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (2 sets)
365 x 1 (4 sets)

Rear Shrugs
345 x 9
385 x 4
315 x 12

More squats
205 x 8
225 x 4
185 x 9

SLDL
205 x 8
225 x 6
185 x 10

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 7
160 x 7

Saxons
30 x 6
20 x 8
30 x 5
20 x 8

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 11 minutes

BW: 229.  Weight remained about the same as before I left for Spain.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

*Fri, May 5 DE Bench*

Speed Bench
155 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press
185 x 7
205 x 3
155 x 11

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 4

Tricep Extensions
4 plates x 12 (rope)
4 plates x 12 (reverse grip)
5 plates x 9 (rope)
5 plates x 10 (reverse grip)
6 plates x 7 (V-bar)

HS Low Rows
180 x 9
200 x 8
220 x 6
240 x 4

HS High Rows
230 x 7
280 x 4 + 1 god-awful form rep

Lat Pulldowns
14 plates x 5
13 plates x 6
12 plates x 8

Preacher curls w/ EZ bar
35 x 10
55 x 10
75 x 4

Time: 70 minutes

BW: 228


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

*Sat, May 6 ME DL + DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
415 x 1
425 x 1
435 x 1

Paused Squats w/ Purple Bands
135 x 2 (2 sets)
155 x 2 (2 sets)
175 x 2 (2 sets)
195 x 2 (2 sets)

Woke up late and was pressed for time, so I did an abbreviated workout at home.  Not too bad for not having DL???ed in a few weeks, but 500 seems a long way off right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

*Mon, May 8 ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 5

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 8

Tricep Extensions
5 plates x 12 (reverse grip)
5 plates x 11 (rope)

Pull-ups
BW x 6 (wide grip)
BW x 5 
BW x 5 (Burner style)
BW x 3 

BB Rows
185 x 6 (double overhand)
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4 (double underhand)

BB Military Press
95 x 6
100 x 5

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

DB Hammer Curls
25 x 9
30 x 7

Time: 70 minutes
BW: 228

Cardio
Stairs ??? 10 minutes


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn!!!!!!!




I'll second that!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Holy Cow, those where some Solid w/o's BRother Triple, I have to take my hat off and tip it to you my Friend, Lookin Strong!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Wow !!!!

Nice wo's Trip  

Back to Spain   
what is a More Squats ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

Everyone

I need a day off, just so I can catch up here at IM.  And I'm not going back to Spain.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

*Wed, May 10 ME Squat/Deadlift*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
295 x 1

Deadlifts
225 x 2
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 5

Saxons
30 x 8
20 x 8
40 x 5
30 x 7

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio 
On the basketball court, doing length of the court layups for 6-7 minutes.

BW: 227

I wasn???t very energetic today.  A good night???s sleep would certainly help.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

great workout Trips...that weight on your deadlifts wasn't a PR??


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Nice one Trip   

damn !!! those are heavy Saxons


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Hi Trips Belated welcome home.  I think that's the most weight I've ever seen lifted in one page of an IM journal   Glad you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Trips...that weight on your deadlifts wasn't a PR??



 Billie

  I've DL'ed more.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice one Trip
> 
> damn !!! those are heavy Saxons



 Gary

40 was too much.  I had been alternating with some other people who were using 20 or 30 lb barbells.  Then some other people started using both the 20 and 30 lb barbells, so I tried 40.  Not a good idea.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Trips Belated welcome home.  I think that's the most weight I've ever seen lifted in one page of an IM journal   Glad you made it back safe and sound.



 boiler

Glad to be home, especially the part about being able to eat whenever I want.


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Damn I've missed some incredible workouts in here.  Great job


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Lookin good trips!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Excellent my Friend, your Saxons are incredible, I would have doubled over for sure!!! Your DL's are awesome as well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

I got tired just from reading that.....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2006)

*Fri, May 12 DE Bench*

Speed Bench
165 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press
185 x 8
175 x 9

Dips
BW+25 x 7
BW+15 x 8
BW x 10

Skull Crushers
65 x 9
65 x 8

Tricep Extensions with Rope
5 plates x 11
5 plates x 9

HS Low Rows
220 x 11
220 x 8
200 x 10
200 x 8

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 10
12 plates x 7
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 8

HS High Rows
220 x 11
220 x 9
200 x 10
200 x 9

DB Military Press
35 x 12
40 x 6

BB Curls
60 x 12
70 x 9
70 x 7

Cardio


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Wow thats alot of volume!  Good work my man!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Trips is rollin' along


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

34 sets  

Just how tired are/were you ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

That's nothing for TT.....I've seen days with 50 - 60 sets


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow thats alot of volume!  Good work my man!



 DB

Thanks.  I seem to respond better to higher volume.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Trips is rollin' along



 boiler

 Getting back into the swing of things now that the travelling's done.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 34 sets
> 
> Just how tired are/were you ?



 Gary

I wasn't all that tired on Friday.  Besides, I took an extra 50% of redline just to really rev up the motor.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's nothing for TT.....I've seen days with 50 - 60 sets



 YM

  56 sets (did it twice I think) during the days of TP-PT.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

*Sat, May 13 DE Squat/Deadlift*

Speed Squats (8??? box)
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
225 x 2
315 x 2
365 x 2 (2 sets)
365 x 1 (4 sets)

Paused Squats (3 seconds at the bottom)
135 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 4
215 x 3
225 x 2
235 x 1
245 x 1

Shrugs
365 x 9 (front)
365 x 7 (front)
365 x 8 (rear)

Lying Leg Curls
75 x 12
75 x 12

Ab Crunch machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 8

Saxons
20 x 8
30 x 7
30 x 7
20 x 6

Time: 70 minutes.  I kept the RIs down more than usual, so I counted that as cardio.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout Trips...that weight on your deadlifts wasn't a PR??


Remember, he used to be called CaptainDeadlift!!!! LOL. 

Awesome Weight Triple T! I hope you eat alot to make up for all that weight your throwing around LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Remember, he used to be called CaptainDeadlift!!!! LOL.








			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Awesome Weight Triple T! I hope you eat alot to make up for all that weight your throwing around LOL.



 Rocco

I did a good job of pigging out tonight for dinner.  Lots of chicken, rice, and salad.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

better than what I ate....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 15, 2006)

*Mon, May 15 ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305  

Floor Press
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2

Dips
BW+40 x 5 *PR* 
BW+40 x 3
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 3

BB Rows
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Hang Clean and Press
65 x 6
75 x 6

Chinups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 60 minutes
BW: 230

Cardio 
Something new   
Farmer???s walks with 20 lb DBs x 5 laps x 3 sets.
Each lap took about 65-70 seconds.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

NICE!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

You got all that done in an hour !!! 

Congrats on the PR


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Congrats on that PR too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

You are a Horse, TT


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NICE!!!!



 Billie

Why thank you, ma'am!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You got all that done in an hour !!!
> 
> Congrats on the PR




 Gary

  I'm trying to stay focused in the workouts.  I tend to  towards the latter part of the workout when more people come into the gym.  It's really empty (only 1 or 2 other people) for the first half-hour, but then it starts getting more crowded.

I figured that I better get a *PR* or two soon, or else DB, Billie, and Dev would use them all up.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Congrats on that PR too!!!



 Arch

Thanks, AA!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are a Horse, TT



 boiler

Well, I do _eat_ like one and I am _hu_... oh nevermind.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

I recently went for my annual poke and prod, and overall results were good.

Blood pressure was 104/68 and resting heart rate was 60, so OK there.  However, cholesterol was 163, with only 34 being HDL (the good kind).  I need to up my cardio to improve the ratio.  So all you good people get out your  and don't let me slack.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

Allright, someone else to jump on the cardio train, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Trips!  Good numbers.

And for the record, there is no such thing as "good" or "bad" cholesterol...it's all good, some is just a little misunderstood...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>



Now _that's_ what I'm talking about.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Allright, someone else to jump on the cardio train, Good Stuff!!!



  Make some room.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> heya Trips!  Good numbers.
> 
> And for the record, there is no such thing as "good" or "bad" cholesterol...it's all good, some is just a little misunderstood...



 Pylon

The doctor would prefer that the 2 numbers be a little closer together.  Back when I was running a lot, both levels were in the 75-80 range.


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

My ratio is on the high side too for good/bad cholesterol.

What's for lunch?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

Lunch today was baked chicken with salsa and brown rice, also with salsa, but a different kind.  The one on the rice is from Costa Rica.  I just finished.  What're you having?


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Grilled Monkfish and red peppers with some boiled cabbage.  Left over from last night.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

*Wed, May 17 ME Squat/Deadlift*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
405 x 2

Shrugs
375 x 6 (front)
375 x 6 (rear)

Good Mornings
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
145 x 12
150 x 8
155 x 5

Time: 62 minutes

Cardio 
Farmer???s walks ??? 25 lb DBs x 7 laps, 20 lb DBs x 8 laps
Elliptical machine ??? 10 minutes, .78 mile

BW: 228


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Deadlifts
> 225 x 3
> 275 x 3
> 315 x 3
> ...


holy captain deadlift, Trips!   good weight there!


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

nice weight on the shrugs too


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

I'm back , but no workouts for me this week so PR's are up for grabs


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

Nice wo TRIP !!! 

405 on deads !!!! And that wasn't a PR ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy captain deadlift, Trips!   good weight there!



 Burner

Yeah, that Captain Deadlift is a great guy.  I used to work out with him.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic w/o BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  Too bad we don't live closer.  It would be interesting working out together.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice weight on the shrugs too



 Billie

Thanks.  Traps are feeling it today.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm back , but no workouts for me this week so PR's are up for grabs



 Devlin

I won't be greedy.  I'll settle for just a couple each workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo TRIP !!!
> 
> 405 on deads !!!! And that wasn't a PR ?



 Gary

  I've tripled 405 before.  So I was close, but no *PR*.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

Looks like a tuff workout!


----------



## boilermaker (May 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a tuff workout!


I agree.  With Farmer's Walks, too


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch
> 
> Thanks, Arch.  Too bad we don't live closer.  It would be interesting working out together.


That would be VERY Interesting!!! But would be fun too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a tuff workout!



 YM

 but felt good afterwards.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I agree.  With Farmer's Walks, too



 boiler

People think I'm crazy when they see me doing laps holding the DBs.     Well, they're right.   Funny thing is, no one has seen fit to join me.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That would be VERY Interesting!!! But would be fun too!!!



 Arch

I'd just need to start about 15 minutes before you so that I could warm up before you were done with the workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

*Fri, May 19 DE Bench*

Suspended Speed Bench
185 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Press
185 x 7

Dips
BW x 11
BW x 8

Cable Skull Crushers
6 plates x 10
7 plates x 10
8 plates x 10

Tricep Extensions with Rope
6 plates x 7
6 plates x 7

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 9
13 plates x 7

HS Low Rows
230 x 8
230 x 7
230 x 6

HS High Rows
230 x 9
230 x 7
230 x 6

DB Military Press
40 x 8
40 x 7

BB Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 5

Cardio
Farmer???s walks
35 x 3 laps, rest
30 x 3 laps, rest
25 x 3 laps, rest
20 x 3 laps, done

Some day it will stop raining and I???ll be able to do some outside cardio.  Maybe.

Not a bad workout for only 2 hours of sleep.  I fell asleep around 10:30 and woke up at 12:30.  Then I watched the numbers change on my clock for the next 3 hours.  At that point I just got up, read a little, and got ready for the gym.  Wish I knew what that was all about.


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !!

Damn , don't ya hate it when you sleep/or don't sleep like that


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2006)

That happens to me once in a while..are you expecting your period?? 

Nice workout, though!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Trip !!
> 
> Damn , don't ya hate it when you sleep/or don't sleep like that



 Gary

It's really aggravating when you just lie there and watch the numbers on the clock change.  I keep thinking that I should get up and do something useful, but then I try to fall back asleep for a while.  I did manage about a 2 hr nap tonight after work, so I'm almost back on track.  Gym doesn't open until 7 tomorrow, so I can get a regular night's sleep, which is where I'm headed now.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That happens to me once in a while..are you expecting your period??
> 
> Nice workout, though!



 Billie

  At least I don't think so.


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That happens to me once in a while..are you expecting your period??



Very nice....  

Geez, Trips, I can't imagine having problems sleeping with w/outs like that...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Hello....?????????????


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hello....?????????????



What Billie said !


----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

What GW and Billie said, and Pylon too!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

what Bm, GW, Billie and Pylon said!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

Everyone

Life sure got busy the past couple of weeks.  Big push at work to meet an upcoming deadline, which resulted in working overtime and through lunch (lunch = IM time).  Early season rainouts meant doubling up on kids soccer games.  And working OT during the week meant weekend time at home was for chores.    

Still getting up early to workout, so at least I'm not slacking there.  I just haven't had time to post them.

Took my son to Fenway park to see the Yankees kick some Red Sox ass.    My first pro game was when my father took me to see the Yankees kick some Red Sox ass, so things haven't changed much in 40+ years. 

IM time might continue to be scarce for another week or so.  See you when I can.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad to see you are alive and well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Take care of you and yours my Friend, we will all be here for ya!!! GODspeed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

hope to see ya back on here soon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

hey trips! Glad all things are well...more or less...
c-ya when ya get back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2006)

See ya when you come back.....

Keep up all of your good work.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

TTT keep on truckin bud!  Just stoppin in to catch up but it seems your just as busy as I am LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Trip  

You on the road again ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2006)

Everyone

No travelling, just plenty o' busy.  Had to get ready for a big presentation at work, plus June is when all the kids' soccer rainouts from April and May get rescheduled.   Add in a couple of tournaments and damn! Where'd the time go?

I've gone into maintenance mode with the workouts.  I "tweaked" something in my back over Memorial Day weekend, so I've been taking it easy for a month now.  Getting better, but still not 100%.

I wish I could say I "tweaked" it trying to hit a 500 lb squat or 600 lb deadlift, or some other feat of strength, but the truth is I was in a hotel for part of the holiday weekend, a hotel with the crappiest bed I have ever slept on.  When I woke up in the morning, I rolled over trying to get up, and had that unpleasant sensation of someone stabbing me in the shoulder with a knife.  Some things bother it a lot, other things don't affect it at all.  

Softball is going well - team is 4-0.  As for my hitting, all my line drives are right at someone.  It's the bloops and dinks that are falling for base hits.  Kind of frustrating, but that's how it goes.

Got a lot of journal catching up to do, so see you all later.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey stranger  Take care of the back and enjoy the summer activites with the kids.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I "tweaked" something in my back over Memorial Day weekend, so I've been taking it easy for a month now. Getting better, but still not 100%.
> 
> I wish I could say I "tweaked" it trying to hit a 500 lb squat or 600 lb deadlift, or some other feat of strength,


crap...you too? I dinked mine on a 135lb squat....and it's still giving my problems...3 weeks later.
Hope u are feeling better, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> crap...you too? I dinked mine on a 135lb squat....and it's still giving my problems...3 weeks later.
> Hope u are feeling better, brotha!



Thanks, Burner.    The back is getting better and I finally got around to DLing today, first time in about a month.  I should start posting workouts again if you promise not to laugh at some of the weights.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Brother Triple, we don't laugh at our Family!!! Post away my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome back to the gym, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

Here???s the latest routine, stolen from T-mag and modified a little.  It???s 4 days a week, 2 days upper body, 2 days lower body.  The notation is range of sets x range of reps.

Upper #1
Heavy Bench 3-5 x 3-8
Heavy Row 4-6 x 6-10
Vertical Push 2-3 x 6-10
Tricep Push 3-5 x 5-10
Bicep Barbell 2-3 x 6-8
Shrugs 2-3 x 6-8 (my addition)

Upper #2
Heavy Vertical Pull 4-5 x 6-8
Single Arm Push 3-4 x 5-8
Accessory Horizontal Pull 3-4 x 6-10
Tricep Extension 3-4 x 6-12
Bicep 2-3 x 8-10
Shrugs 2-3 x 8-10 (my addition)

Lower #1
Heavy Squat 3-5 x 5-10
Heavy Posterior Chain 2-4 x 6-8
Single Leg 2-4 x 5-10
Accessory Posterior Chain 3-5 x 6-12
Calf 2-3 x 8-20
Abs (my addition)

Lower #2
Heavy Pull 3-5 x 3-6
Heavy Posterior Chain 2-4 x 6-8
Single Leg 2-4 x 5-10
Accessory Posterior Chain 3-5 x 6-12
Calf 2-3 x 12-20
Abs (my addition)


For the first three weeks, I worked out only twice a week, doing Upper #1 and Lower #1.  This week it???s back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

*Mon, June 26.  Upper #1*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 4
225 x 4

Bent-over Row
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

Still had a little problem doing those, so I added a couple of these:

HS Low Row
160 x 8
190 x 8

Military Press
85 x 8
95 x 7

CG Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 5

Dips
BW x 7
BW x 5

Pull-ups / Chin-ups
Wide grip ??? BW x 5, 4
Med grip ??? BW x 4, 4
Narrow grip ??? BW x 3, 3

Cardio
Elliptical machine - 20 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

*Wed, June 28.  Lower #2*

Deadlifts (first time since hurting my back over Memorial Day weekend)
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 3

I didn???t want to push it too much, so I stopped there.  Good thing too, since I was really stiff the next day.  It was the good kind of sore, though, and by Friday, was back to normal.

Now the weights get really puny.  

Lunges 
45 x 8 each leg, 3 sets

Good Mornings
45 x 6, 3 sets

Hyperextensions
30 x 8, 2 sets

Saxons
20 x 6 each side, 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
10, 8, 8

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 15 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2006)

*Fri, June 30.  Upper #2*

Chin-ups / Pull-ups
Wide grip ??? BW x 7, 5
Med grip ??? BW x 6, 4

Incline DB Press
60 x 8, 3 sets

HS Low Row
180 x 9, 2 sets

HS High Row
180 x 9, 2 sets

Tricep Extension
Rope ??? 6 plates x 8
Rev grip ??? 6 plates x 8
V-bar ??? 6 plates x 8
U-bar ??? 6 plates x 8

Chin-ups
Narrow grip ??? BW x 6, 4

DB Hammer Curls
35 x 8, 2 sets

Front Shrugs
225 x 7, 2 sets

Cardio
Elliptical machine - 23 minutes

BW - 224


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

Interesting w/o routine BRother Triple!!!
Good lookin w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

damn...look at you go!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Hope your having a Great weekend, and a SAFE 4th BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Everything looks pretty solid. Your workouts look put together well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...look at you go!!



 Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope your having a Great weekend, and a SAFE 4th BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

 It's a 4-day weekend for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Everything looks pretty solid. Your workouts look put together well.



 Double D

Thanks.  I prefer to steal workouts whereever I can, try them, and then decide if they're for me or not.  I was doing a Westside variation up until about a month ago, but 1RMs and sore backs are not a good combination.

Welcome to IM, btw.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

Great to see workouts in here again and good ones too.  Enjoy the holiday weekend


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Dev


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

*Softball update*

After starting the season with 4 wins, we were the last team knocked from the unbeaten ranks.  Playing the second place team, we started the game with only 9 players (normally 11).  That was bad enough, but 3 costly errors resulted in us being down 8-3 after 1.  Our tenth guy showed at the end of the 1st, and we managed to play them even over the last 6 innings, but all that meant is we lost 18-13.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sat, July 1.  Lower #1*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6, 3 sets

SLDL
135 x 6
165 x 6, 2 sets

Leg Press, 1 leg, reps are per leg
90 x 8, 8
180 x 8, 8
230 x 7, 7

Hyperextensions
35 x 6, 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises
70 x 12
70 x 15
70 x 13

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
70 x 10
95 x 8
120 x 7

Cardio
HIIT ??? 8 lengths soccer field


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

*Mon, July 3.  Upper #1*

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 3 (we seem to have lost some strength)

Incline Bench Press
205 x 5, 2 sets

Bent-over Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

1 arm DB rows
75 x 8 each,  2 sets

Military Press
95 x 8

Seated DB Press
40 x 7

CG Bench Press
135 x 9
185 x 7
205 x 4

Dips
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 4

Narrow grip Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

EZ bar curls
65 x 7

Rear Shrugs
225 x 8, 2 sets

Cardio
HIIT ??? 8 lengths soccer field


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Triple!!! I like your Cardio choices too, makes your body work and guess too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Trips! Happy 4th of July to you and your family!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 5, 2006)

Sup jigga


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

u still working of that hang over????


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

Everyone

No hangover - relatives are in town so not much time for the internet.  Got rid of everyone for a couple of hours, so it's time to catch up on all the journals.  Played hooky from work yesterday and sat at the beach.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Perfect day to relax.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome, sounds like some quality alone time, hope your weekend continues as you want it to my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Everyone
> 
> No hangover - relatives are in town so not much time for the internet.  Got rid of everyone for a couple of hours, so it's time to catch up on all the journals.  Played hooky from work yesterday and sat at the beach.
> 
> ...



Must have been nice to relax on the beach instead of working.  Enjoy the relatives and the rest of the weekend


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2006)

Time to update this journal before it falls into an abyss.  

Relatives visiting is coming to end soon.  My sister and her daughter leave tomorrow morning, her other daughter leaves Monday afternoon.  Other relatives are leaving next week.

We spent yesterday at a water park in Portsmouth, NH.  Sunny, hot, 90 degree weather plus all the eye candy a guy could want.      (All the eye candy Dev could want, too.   )  

Workouts are going OK, although still going light on squats, deads, etc.  Cardio is up to 30 minutes on endurance days.    HIIT is still kicking my ass, though.

See you all on a more regular basis soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2006)

are you still doing sprints and stuff for cardio??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking forward to having ya back on a regular basis!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

Heya Trips!  Glad to hear things are well.  Don't be a stranger, hear?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you still doing sprints and stuff for cardio??



 Billie

I've been doing more on the EFX machines than I have been outside sprinting.  The weather had a lot to do with it, with way too much rain.  I've been able to build up a little endurance with the EFX though, and I hit 30 minutes last week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looking forward to having ya back on a regular basis!!!



 Arch

Gotta get more IM time, that's for sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Trips!  Glad to hear things are well.  Don't be a stranger, hear?



 Pylon

Back in the saddle starting tomorrow.  Just have to decide what kind of workout to do.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 19, 2006)

No more powerlifting for TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Sean

Not at the moment.  I want my back to be 100% before I go attempting any more 1 RMs.  Maybe in the fall when the weather isn't quite so hot.  Strength levels really drop in this weather, at least for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Back in the saddle starting tomorrow.  Just have to decide what kind of workout to do.


Whatever you decide, I will be following.   I think we both like lower volume, higher intensity stuff.  The only difference is, you're a helluva lot stronger


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

JD

 Gary


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

*The 5 day per week hybrid workout*

Here???s the latest experiment.

Mon ??? Upper
Tue ??? Lower
Thu ??? Push
Fri ??? Pull
Sat ??? Legs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thu, July 20.  Push*

Decline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline DB Press
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Isolateral Press
110 x 10
110 x 9

DB Shoulder Press (seated on Swiss ball)
20 x 8
25 x 8
30 x 8

Cable Delt Raises
2 plates x 12 (side)
2 plates x 10 (side)
3 plates x 11 (rear)

Dips
BW+25 x 5 (3 sets)

Skullcrushers
65 x 9 (2 sets)

Tricep Extensions
4 plates x 12 (rope)
4 plates x 12 (reverse grip)

Hanging Leg Raises
12
10

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio (endurance)
EFX ??? 25 minutes

BW: 225


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting workout


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fri, July 21.  Pull*

Bent-over BB  Row
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5  (5 sets)

HS Low Row
200 x 8 (2 sets)

HS High Row
180 x 12 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 4 (wide)
BW+10 x 3 (wide)
BW x 4 (wide)
BW x 4 (med)
BW x 3 (med)

Lat Pulldowns
8 plates x 12 (2 sets)

DB Shrugs
50 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 8 (2 sets)

BB Curls
60 x 6 (3 sets)

Rope Cable Curls
5 plates x 8 (2 sets)

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio (HIIT)
50 yd sprints x 10
Sprints around the baseball diamond ??? home to second, walk to first, first to third, walk to second, second to home, rest.  That completes 1 set.  Did 2 sets.

BW: 225


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

Dev

Torture Training?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

*Sat, July 22.  Legs*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 1

First time attempting a 1 RM since messing up the back.  Strength is down, but not unexpected.

Lunges
65 x 6 (3 sets)

Now that???s a humiliating exercise.

SLDL
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 4

Gotta bring the chalk next time.  With all the sweat, grip kept slipping.  

45 degree Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 8
630 x 8
720 x 2 (got a little carried away there   )

Leg Extensions
62 x 12
75 x 12

Leg Curls
50 x 12 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
105 x 8 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 6

Time: 72 minutes   

Cardio (endurance)
EFX machine has various programs.
Hill intervals ??? 10 minutes
Strength ??? 5 minutes
Intervals ??? 5 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> DB Shoulder Press (seated on Swiss ball)
> 20 x 8
> 25 x 8
> 30 x 8


 
How did u like using that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How did u like using that?



I definitely felt my abs working to keep my body stable while using the swiss ball.  It needs a longer evaluation period to see if it's really effective, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been thinking of trying that myself...but too lazy...the ball is W A Y over on the other side of the gym from the free weight area...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of trying that myself...but too lazy...the ball is W A Y over on the other side of the gym from the free weight area...



Well just walk your ass over there and get your cardio done too.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey, the brother is getting into the gym...give him some credit for that.  If you start making him walk around, he may never go back!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice workout TT.  Strong leg press!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well just walk your ass over there and get your cardio done too.


wow..multi-tasking....I like it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, the brother is getting into the gym...give him some credit for that. If you start making him walk around, he may never go back!


dam straight! think they'd mind if I rode around the gym with a Rascal?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Fantastic w/o's in here BRother Triple!!! Keep at it, looking good!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice workout TT.  Strong leg press!



 JD

Thanks.  It's too bad that the leg press strength doesn't carry over to squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wow..multi-tasking....I like it!



 Burner

Just kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Keep at it, looking good!!!



 Arch

That, or I'll die trying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mon, July 24.  Upper*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
260 x 1
265 x 1
270 x 1
275 x 1
280 x 1

CG Bench Press
195 x 6 (2 sets)
185 x 6
185 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+25 x 3
BW+20 x 3

Bent-over Rows
135 x 10
185 x 8 (3 sets)

Military Press
80 x 8 (2 sets)

Narrow grip Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4

Cardio
Elliptical machine - 10 minutes of intervals

Legs had some big-time DOMS going on.  Took it easy on the cardio since there was a softball game that night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2006)

*Tue, July 25.  Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3

Hyperextensions
25 x 6 (3 sets)
30 x 6 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 5

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes

Still had that DOMS going on in my legs from Saturday.  Playing softball wasn???t easy, but the good guys won.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking really good in here


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

well, it is now that u showed up..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 27, 2006)

hiya trips!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Lookin good in here big TTT!  

Did you change your routine up?


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya trips!



I'll see you the  and raise you


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin good in here big TTT!
> 
> Did you change your routine up?



 DB

Yes, but it didn't work out too well, as you will soon see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fri, July 28.  Upper*

Decline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 5

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 7

Bent-over BB Rows
135 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
225 x 4

HS Low Row
220 x 8 (2 sets)

HS High Row
200 x 12
200 x 10

DB Shoulder Press (seated on Swiss ball)
35 x 8
40 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Lat Pulldowns
10 plates x 8 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 4

Tricep Extensions
6 plates x 8 (rope)
6 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
6 plates x 8 (V-bar)

BB Curls
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6

No cardio ??? softball game at night


If you've been paying close attention, you would have known that Thursday should have been "push" day, but when I woke up to go to the gym, I said forget it, and went back to sleep.  The 5 workouts in 6 days got to me more than I thought it would have, so I took an extra day off and combined push and pull into an upper.  The workout itself was pretty good.  I have declared my 5 day a week workout routine a bonafide failure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you are having a great weekend.



 Dev



Good workout Friday and played softball Friday night.  After a couple of losses, we're back on the winning track, winning both games this week.  Not only are we winning again, but my back is starting to feel much better, and I'm finally swinging the bat like I should be.

Spent Saturday at the beach, with near perfect weather.  Barely a cloud in the sky, bright sunshine, temps in the high 80's, with a light breeze coming off the water.  The only thing that would have made it better would have been to be in Hawaii.  

What's going on in Kentucky?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

*Sat, July 29.  Legs (otherwise known as DE Lower)*

Yes, it???s true.  With the back feeling much better lately, I???ve decided to accelerate my return to Westside training.  I???m going to take it slow though, and make sure I don't !@#* up my back again, so numbers may look wimpy at first.  I???m in no hurry.  I???ve got the rest of my life.  

Box Squats
135 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
185 x 2 (6 sets)

Lunges
75 x 6 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
95 x 6 (4 sets)

45 degree Leg Press
630 x 6 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 6
135 x 8
135 x 6

Time: 70 minutes.  Lost a little steam around the 35 minute mark, but picked it up again towards the end.

Cardio
Soccer field sprints ??? 8 lengths


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

Actually, it's all Sean's fault.    Reading his journal made me wish I was still doing Westside.  So I said to myself, "Self, stop wishing and start doing".  So I did and I am.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Things are hot and humid here.  It's almost hellish working outside, but atleast I'm sweating off a little weight.  Boss has relaxed a bit, but then his mom is out of town again


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 31, 2006)

*Mon, July 31.  ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Incline BB Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 3

Bent-over BB Rows
135 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5 (lost track of what I was doing)  
235 x 5
245 x 3

Military Press
75 x 6
95 x 6
105 x 6
110 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW x 4
BW x 4

Dips
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 4
BW x 9
BW x 6

Narrow grip Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4

Cardio
50 yd sprints x 10

Time:  Much too long.    Took a little extra time between exercises to stretch out the back.  The last thing I want is to aggravate that injury again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice BB rows!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin' good in the neighborhood, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Nice BB rows!!



 Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Trips!



 boiler

You going to be a regular around here again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> lookin' good in the neighborhood, brotha!



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wed, August 2.  ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

The pressure of the bar was starting to get quite painful at this point.

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Back is fried at this point.  

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise + Cable Crunch super set
12 + 15 plates x 12
10 + 15 plates x 8

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes hills,  10 minutes strength

Very hot this morning (82 at 5 am) and I almost bagged the workout, especially since I had played softball last night.  Bad night for the good guys as we got crushed by the first place team.  Playing with only 8 (instead of 11) players was a major problem.

I wasn't too pleased with the squats and the fact that my upper back still doesn't like all that pressure on it.    On the other hand, I was pleasantly surprised at the deadlifts.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> boiler
> 
> You going to be a regular around here again?


I hope so.  I have the right mind set now.  Been to the gym 3 days in a row.  BTW, if you get a chance to check out my upper body push and pull split I'd appreciate it. Just let me know if you have any reccomendations.  Not pushing overhead, remember.

Nice workout on the legs following softball.  What position are you holding down?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nice workout on the legs following softball.  What position are you holding down?



 boiler

When we have our full team, I play short-field (aka, middle infielder).  We play 11 in the field, with 4 outfielders and one extra infielder behind the second base bag.

Depending on needs when other players are missing, I also play shortstop and third base, or if we're short outfielders, left or left-center field.  Recently we've been playing short-handed, so we go with 3 outfielders and then I'm in center.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Wed, August 2.  ME Squat/DL*
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> ...


Damn TT, you should go back to Captain Deadlift.  Absolutely incredible pull strength, especially considering you are just easing back into it.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

what he said....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn TT, you should go back to Captain Deadlift.  Absolutely incredible pull strength, especially considering you are just easing back into it.



 JD

Captain Deadlift sounded formal and stuffy.  Triple Threat has that devious and mischievous implication.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what he said....



 Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

was'sup, trips! Good weekend?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Fri, August 4.  DE Bench*

Speed Bench Press
135 x 3 (8 sets)

Decline CG Bench Press
135 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Incline DB Press
85 x 7 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3

Bent-over BB Rows
225 x 6
205 x 8 (3 sets)

HS High Row
230 x 8
240 x 8
250 x 6

DB Shoulder Press (seated on Swiss ball)
45 x 6
45 x 5
40 x 7

Tricep Extensions
6 plates x 8 (rope)
6 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
6 plates x 8 (V-bar)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 3

BW: 229


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Sun, August 6.  DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats
155 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 8 (2 sets front, 2 sets behind)

Lunges
95 x 5 (3 sets)

Saxons
20 x 8 (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
160 x 5
135 x 8
135 x 6

Hyperextensions
35 x 6 (3 sets)

Time: 60 minutes

Cardio
Sprints (width of the football field) x 12


This should have been done yesterday, but the heat and humidity finally got to me.  Sunday's weather was much more conducive to working out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

*Mon, August 7.  ME Bench*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1

CG Bench Press
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Dips
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 3
BW+30 x 3
BW+20 x 4
BW+10 x 5
BW x 5

Bent-over BB Rows
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5
285 

Military Press
115 x 5
125 x 4
125 x 3

Narrow grip Chin-ups
BW x 8
BW x 5

BW: 231 Pizza will do that to me.  

Strength was up today, but stamina was non-existant.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

holy crap!! Nice few workouts Trips...lots o' volume!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> holy crap!! Nice few workouts Trips...lots o' volume!



 Billie

Lots o' volume is easy when reps per set are low.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

*Softball update*

We had quite the back-and-forth game last night.  We scored 8 in the first, but the other team kept chipping away and then they buried us with an 8-spot in the 4th to go ahead 12-8.  Three errors by the second baseman and two misplays (turning singles into extra bases) by the right fielder didn't help our cause.

The we kept chipping away to tie the score at 12 after 6.  They got one in the top of the 7th and we came back with 2 for the win.    So that brings our record to 7-3 and tied for second place (third place due to tie-breaker).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Mon, August 7.  ME Bench*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 3
> ...



You're spending a lot of time in the higher 1RM percentages, I've noticed. Physically you're probably firing away but I wonder if maybe you're overloading your CNS.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice looking workouts, trips.  Glad you won the ball game.  Tried some of the stuff you reccomended today.  Went pretty well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:


> You're spending a lot of time in the higher 1RM percentages, I've noticed. Physically you're probably firing away but I wonder if maybe you're overloading your CNS.



 Saturday

Thanks for stopping by.  
I know I shouldn't do that type of workout very often, but how much can it hurt to try it once a month or so?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Nice looking workouts, trips.  Glad you won the ball game.  Tried some of the stuff you reccomended today.  Went pretty well.



 boiler

I noticed the incline presses in your journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, I haven't posted a workout since a week ago Monday.  Time to catch up.  Worked out last Wednesday, Friday, Sunday and then Monday before catching a plane to Florida.  Nothing like a business trip to Florida in the middle of August.   

Been eating a little too well.  It will be interesting to see what the scale says when I return.  I'll probably do a half-assed workout in the hotel's half-assed "gym" in the morning.  "Free weights" means they have a few dumbbells and one of those multi-station machines.  Oh well, half-assed is better than nothing, I think.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Triple, nice workout!!! I feel like my strength has gone bye bye! Hope all is well.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Whats up BRother Triple???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

Everyone.  Came back from Florida Wednesday night, and had two excruciatingly long days at work Thurs and Fri.  Gotta post these workouts someday soon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woooo back to westside.



Triple Threat said:


> Actually, it's all Sean's fault.  Reading his journal made me wish I was still doing Westside. So I said to myself, "Self, stop wishing and start doing". So I did and I am.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Woooo back to westside.



 Sean

I've been following along in your journal and checking out some of your videos.  Progress has been great and you should do well at your meet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

*Mon, August 21.  DE Squat/DL*

Box Squats
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (6 sets)

Lunges
115 x 5
95 x 6

Cable Crunches
8 plates x 15
9 plates x 15
10 plates x 12
11 plates x 11

Time: 35 minutes

Cardio: Elliptical machine - 15 minutes

I had intended to workout last Wednesday while on travel, but the equipment was so bad I skipped the workout.  Luckily, we got done a day early and I was able to get back Wednesday night, so I just pushed all my workouts to the right a day.  This has thrown me off my preferred schedule, so I'm using this as a deload week.  The above workout completed my previous week and I then took two days off.  Here's today's workout:

*Thu, August 24.  Upper* (at home)

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 5

Incline Bench Press
205 x 6
215 x 4

BB Row
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

WG Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
205 x 6

NG Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5

I'll do a lower body workout either Friday or Saturday, and then resume my normal schedule on Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2006)

*Softball Update*

A not-as-easy-as-it-looked 14-1 win brought our record to 9-4, with one game to go.  The first 4 batters for the other team reached base, but the next batter lined into a double play, so we escaped with just the single run against us.  We scored 3 in the bottom half, and it remained that way until the 5th, when we blew it open with a 7 run inning.

We've got one more game to go tomorrow, and a victory will leave us tied for second, but with the third seed for the playoffs which start next week.  A loss is not in the plans.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey! I missed you big guy


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hey! I missed you big guy


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

*Fri, August 25.  Lower* (at home)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
255 x 3

Deadlifts
275 x 3 (3 sets)

Side Bends
70 x 12 each side (2 sets)

Time:  Really quick  

No lifting for the next 2 days.  Cardio?   We???ll see.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey trips!
dunno wny...but my profile will not subscribe this or Tam's threads... 

How's things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey trips!
> dunno wny...but my profile will not subscribe this or Tam's threads...
> 
> How's things?



 Burner

Can't help you with the subscription thing.  I haven't used that feature.

Took the day off from work today and relaxed.  The past two weeks have been extra intense at work.  It probably contributed to my needing a deload week from the weights, too.

Softball game got rained out tonight.    There'll be no makeup of it either, since win or lose, we were destined for the third seed in the playoffs.  Usually they let us play all the scheduled games, but for some reason, this year they're anxious to get the playoffs going.  In the past years, we started the playoffs in early to mid-September.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2006)

no cardio the next 2 days?? not even the co-ed type?? That's no fun


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> no cardio the next 2 days?? not even the co-ed type?? That's no fun



2 days...its been like 2 months  

TTT deloading huh?  Glad to hear it no need to over train!

How goes everything else?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> no cardio the next 2 days?? not even the co-ed type?? That's no fun



 Billie

I didn't say anything about no co-ed cardio, did I?  

Anyway, today was cardio only day.

2 100 yd sprints, 2 50 yd sprints with about 20 second rest between each, with a 60 second rest after the 4 sprints.  Repeated that 4 times.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> 2 days...its been like 2 months
> 
> TTT deloading huh?  Glad to hear it no need to over train!
> 
> How goes everything else?



 DB

Gonna derail that over train.  

Got a couple of good nights sleep, and starting to feel better now.  Spent a couple of hours today at the beach relaxing.  Took Friday off from work and will probably play hooky again on Monday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Took Friday off from work and will probably play hooky again on Monday.


Slacker






j/k...  Good for you!  Don't let your employer run your life.  What's the saying?  Work to live, not live to work.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Slacker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 JD

Someone's trying to tell me something.  It rained all day Friday and almost all day today.  I'm going to work tomorrow so the sun will shine.    It was still nice having the time off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2006)

*Mon, August 28.  ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 2
285 x 1

Dips
BW+40 x 8
BW+40 x 7
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 5

WG Pull-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4

HS Low Row
230 x 8
270 x 5
270 x 5
250 x 6
250 x 5

NG Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Cardio
None.  



I purposely didn???t go overboard with today???s workout and skipped cardio since we were supposed to have our first softball playoff game tonight.  And it rained almost all day.  So no game.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I purposely didn???t go overboard with today???s workout and skipped cardio since we were supposed to have our first softball playoff game tonight.  And it rained almost all day.  So no game.



"You throw the ball.  You catch the ball.  You hit the ball.  Sometimes you win.  Sometimes you lose.  Sometimes it rains" - Bull Durham

Burner will be so proud.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 28, 2006)

Didn't go overboard today  I counted 24 sets  I think someone needs to re-read the difinition of not going overboard  

Sorry to hear about softball game getting rained out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice workouts man! Floor press strength is really impressive.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> "You throw the ball.  You catch the ball.  You hit the ball.  Sometimes you win.  Sometimes you lose.  Sometimes it rains" - Bull Durham
> 
> Burner will be so proud.



 boiler

And we've had too much rain here this summer.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Didn't go overboard today  I counted 24 sets  I think someone needs to re-read the difinition of not going overboard



 Dev

Well, technically there were only 22 work sets.  The first couple of Floor Presses were merely warm-ups.  Overboard would be double that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> Nice workouts man! Floor press strength is really impressive.



 Mike

Thanks.  I'd like to see that carry over to the flat bench.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

*Wed, August 30.  ME DL/DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
405 x 3

Paused Squats
135 x 5 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6 (4 sets)

Lunges
95 x 6 (2 sets)

Cable Crunches
10 plates x 10
11 plates x 9
11 plates x 8

Side Bends
75 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 8

Time: 55 minutes

BW: 229

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes hill intervals

It???s experimentation time again.  On lower body days, I???ll do either squats or DLs for max effort, and the other one for dynamic effort.  On the second lower body of the week, I???ll switch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thu, August 31.  DE Bench* 

CG Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 5

Incline DB Press
60 x 8 (3 sets)

Tricep Extensions
6 plates x 8 (rope)
6 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
6 plates x 8 (V-bar)

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 8
13 plates x 7
13 plates x 6

HS High Row
230 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 7

BB Military Press
65 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 6

CG Pulldowns
10 plates x 8
11 plates x 7

Time: 47 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 15 minutes total (5 min for 3 different programs)

BW: 228


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't faint.  Here is today's second cardio session.  

Sprint 30 yds, jog 30 yds, sprint 30 yds, rest.
Repeat 9 times.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, August 30. ME DL/DE Squat*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...


Show off!  

Impressive TT, very impressive.  Describe your style.  Sumo or conventional (I'm betting conventional)?  Overhand or mixed?  Do you pause between reps, or use just a bit of momentum?

I'm trying to figure out why I'm am such a pussy


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Show off!
> 
> Impressive TT, very impressive.  Describe your style.  Sumo or conventional (I'm betting conventional)?  Overhand or mixed?  Do you pause between reps, or use just a bit of momentum?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why I'm am such a pussy



I'm interested as well... I pretty much always pull with a mixed grip, often with chalk. I always pull conventional for now, whenever I've tried sumo, my hip flexors feel like hell for the next week or so, and that can't happen... Kinda sucks because I love how it takes a lot of the strain off the lower back when you pull sumo.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't faint.  Here is today's second cardio session.
> 
> Sprint 30 yds, jog 30 yds, sprint 30 yds, rest.
> Repeat 9 times.



I was right with you on that one Wait, I was on I-75 in my car 

Dial in on that softball championship.  That's what is important right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Impressive TT, very impressive.  Describe your style.  Sumo or conventional (I'm betting conventional)?  Overhand or mixed?  Do you pause between reps, or use just a bit of momentum?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why I'm am such a pussy



 JD

Thanks.  I DL conventional, although I have tried sumo in the past.  Sumo just doesn't feel comfortable for me.

I use a mixed grip for all lifts, including warm-ups.  I used to do left hand up, right hand down all the time, but after reading some stuff here on IM, I've started to switch back and forth.  I'm still stronger with left hand up, and all the top end sets are done that way.

I reset after each rep, ie, no momentum or bouncing.  IMO, that defeats the purpose of the lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm interested as well... I pretty much always pull with a mixed grip, often with chalk. I always pull conventional for now, whenever I've tried sumo, my hip flexors feel like hell for the next week or so, and that can't happen... Kinda sucks because I love how it takes a lot of the strain off the lower back when you pull sumo.



 Sean

Just over month to go.  Getting anxious?

The chalk goes on once the weight goes over 225 (the weight of the DL, not my weight  ), and I always use a mixed grip, even at low weights where it's not really necessary.  Sumo style doesn't feel right to me, even at low weights.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I was right with you on that one Wait, I was on I-75 in my car
> 
> Dial in on that softball championship.  That's what is important right now.



 boiler

Our first playoff game is now scheduled for next week.  Rain has wreaked havoc on the shedule so far.  One year we played an extra long season and didn't start the playoffs until October.  Our last two games that year were played in November.  Temperature the last night was in the low 40's.  We won it all that year, so it didn't seem so cold to us.  

Last night was a perfect night for running outdoors.  70 deg and no humidity.  Usually I kill a little time at work before picking up my kids from soccer.  Instead of that, last night I brought a change of clothes, and went to the field a little earlier than normal.  Got my sprinting in and caught the end of the practice.  I may have to do this on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, August 30.  ME DL/DE Squat*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...



Very nice DL's...wut is a good morning...ive herd of em...never did em tho....?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> wut is a good morning...ive herd of em...never did em tho....?



 fyredup

A picture (or video) is worth a thousand words.  This is a Good Morning.


You might want to bookmark this site:

http://www.exrx.net/


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2006)

*Sat, Sept 2.  ME Squat/DE DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1 (started to get a little forward lean at this point ??? time to stop)

Speed Deadlifts (alternating mixed grip with chalk)
315 x 2 (5 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 7  (2 sets)

SLDL
255 x 6 (2 sets)

Step-ups w/DBs
25 x 10 each leg
40 x 10 each leg
40 x 12 reps alternating legs

Time: 55 minutes (took a 5 minute break at this point)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 8
170 x 6
170 x 5
135 x 7

Saxons
30 x 12 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
40 x 6 (2 sets)

Time: 15 minutes

Cardio I
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes hills, 5 minutes strength, 5 minutes intervals

Cardio II
40 yd sprint (8 times).
30 yd sprint, 30 yd jog, 30 yd sprint.  Repeat 4 times.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 2, 2006)

now did u max out three times on the squats?...wuts ur max squat??...or could u do 285 and 295 more then once...u just didnt.....


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow I've missed out on a lot of workouts in here.  Looking really good in here


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> now did u max out three times on the squats?...wuts ur max squat??...or could u do 285 and 295 more then once...u just didnt.....



 fyredup

My workout is heavily influenced by Westside barbell training.  When doing a max effort exercise (the first one of the workout), you do triples until you can't complete 3, then drop to singles.  I don't always do the singles.

I would say that my max squat right now is somewhere between 305 and 315.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Wow I've missed out on a lot of workouts in here.  Looking really good in here



 Dev

Stop horsing around and get in here more often.    OK, I won't use that line anymore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sun, September 3.  ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
215 x 3 (needed a couple of extra warmup sets today)
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
290 x 1

Dips
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 3

WG Pull-ups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 3
BW+20 x 3
BW x 5
BW x 4

HS Low Row
250 x 7
250 x 6
250 x 6
200 x 7
200 x 6

NG Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 4

Cardio
Elliptical - 10 minutes hills, 3 minutes strength, 5 minutes intervals

BW: 227    I'm wasting away.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Dev
> 
> Stop horsing around and get in here more often.    OK, I won't use that line anymore.



 

I know I've been slacking off in visiting journals.  There are just not enough hours in the day


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 3, 2006)

nice dips and pullups!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2006)

now wut is the deal with the floor press...is it better then bench...or is it easier...wuts the low down?...haha...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

Devlin said:


> There are just not enough hours in the day



 Dev

I agree completely with that statement.  If there were, I'd get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> nice dips and pullups!!



 Billie

Thanks, ma'am.  Nice avi.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> now wut is the deal with the floor press...is it better then bench...or is it easier...wuts the low down?...haha...



 fyredup

The floor press works the top part of the bench press.  When doing a floor press, your upper arm will hit the floor when the barbell is about half-way down, stopping the downward motion.  There's no bounce and you're starting from a stopped position.  The half-way point is also the point where the lats start doing less work and the triceps take over.  My weak point on the bench press is the top part (weak triceps).  So this exercise is meant to try to correct that problem.

Does this help?


----------



## Devlin (Sep 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> fyredup
> 
> The floor press works the top part of the bench press.  When doing a floor press, your upper arm will hit the floor when the barbell is about half-way down, stopping the downward motion.  There's no bounce and you're starting from a stopped position.  The half-way point is also the point where the lats start doing less work and the triceps take over.  My weak point on the bench press is the top part (weak triceps).  So this exercise is meant to try to correct that problem.
> 
> Does this help?




It helps me since I was wondering the same thing


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2006)

yea man that def helps...but isnt it an awkward excersize to do in a gym?...lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> isnt it an awkward excersize to do in a gym?...lol



 fyredup

It's not awkward at all.  I put two 6-inch platforms on the floor in the curling rack (aka power cage).  Then the safety bars go on the lowest setting, with the barbell supports a few holes higher.  I lie on the platforms, don't need a spotter and can't get trapped.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tue, September 5.  ME DL/DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 3
435 x 2   I thought that I was going to be able to triple that one as 385 felt light.
455 x 1 

Paused Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5 (2 sets)

1 legged 45 deg Leg Press (reps are each leg)
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 7

1 legged Leg Curl (reps are each leg)
25 x 8
37 x 8
37 x 7 

Cable Crunches
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 6
12 plates x 4 (too heavy, I guess)
11 plates x 7

Time: About 50 minutes

BW: 228

  Gym opened late today, so workout was rushed.  No time for cardio.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 5, 2006)

dude ur Deds are rediculouS!...nd wut does SLDL stand for...just curious....i know its a ded lift...so pretty much wut SL stands for....lol...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2006)

SLDL....Stiff Leg Dead Lift

works your hammies and glutes


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> SLDL....Stiff Leg Dead Lift
> 
> works your hammies and glutes



And I can tell from that avi of yours that you may have done a few.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> fyredup
> 
> The floor press works the top part of the bench press.  When doing a floor press, your upper arm will hit the floor when the barbell is about half-way down, stopping the downward motion.  There's no bounce and you're starting from a stopped position.  The half-way point is also the point where the lats start doing less work and the triceps take over.  My weak point on the bench press is the top part (weak triceps).  So this exercise is meant to try to correct that problem.
> 
> Does this help?



Hmm. I never thought about that. Good info. 
(he says, trying to regain his mature affect after his comment to b reed23)

I need to hang around with you old people more often....I might learn something.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> wut does SLDL stand for...just curious....i know its a ded lift...so pretty much wut SL stands for....lol...






b_reed23 said:


> SLDL....Stiff Leg Dead Lift
> 
> works your hammies and glutes





Thanks for covering my butt, er, I mean back for me Billie.   That's really odd.  I can't for the life of me figure out why I said butt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> I need to hang around with you old people more often....I might learn something.



 DaMayor

Glad to have you around, although the preferred term is "Chronologically Advanced Lifter".


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

So we finally got to play our first softball game last night and we came away with a 10-6 win.   

We played against a team that has given us problems in the past, and except for when they scored in the top of the first, they never had a lead.

We were down 2-0 when I came up in the bottom of the first.  A double to left gave us second and third, and the next batter tied the game with a double.  It was still 2-2 in the bottom of the third when I came up with 2 outs and runners on second and third.  They walked me, but it turned out to be a mistake when the next batter cleared the bases with a triple.

They got a couple and we came right back, so it was 7-4 when I came up in the bottom of the fifth, runner on first, no outs.  I singled to center and the outfielder tried to get the runner on third instead of throwing to second, so now we've got 2 more runners in scoring position, with our cleanup hitter due up.  He hit a sac fly (6 RBIs for those keeping track), and a triple and single later we were up 10-4.  They got single runs in the 6th and 7th to make it 10-6.

So one down, still a long way to go.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

'morning, slugger...er..I mean Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> SLDL....Stiff Leg Dead Lift
> 
> works your hammies and glutes


and lower back


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

hiya trips...doin ok??


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DaMayor
> 
> Glad to have you around, although the preferred term is "Chronologically Advanced Lifter".



Snap! I keep forgetting that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning, slugger...er..I mean Trips!



 Burner

And a top of the morning to you, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya trips...doin ok??



 Billie

  Okie dokie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thu, September 7. * 

Cardio only
100 yd sprints x 6

Just a quickie to try to get rid of the stiffness.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

What's up buddy? Looking good in here. I've been asked to join 3 softball leagues in the past month, I thought of you. I've turned them all down because they have no idea how pathetically bad I am at softball!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Thu, September 7. *
> 
> Cardio only
> 100 yd sprints x 6
> ...



Well, if your head wasn't so damn big you could probably run faster....and ditch the sweatband!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2006)

455 on your deads is awesome!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> What's up buddy? Looking good in here. I've been asked to join 3 softball leagues in the past month, I thought of you. I've turned them all down because they have no idea how pathetically bad I am at softball!!!



 Rocco

I used to play in 2 leagues (before kids), but now I'm down to just one.  No one wants old guys.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Well, if your head wasn't so damn big you could probably run faster....and ditch the sweatband!



 DM

It's not my head that's the reason I can't run fast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 455 on your deads is awesome!!



 YM

Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fri, September 8.  DE Bench*

Incline BB Bench
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 5
215 x 4

CG Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 5
175 x 6
175 x 5

HS Iso-lateral
140 x 8
140 x 7

And now for a little Jersey Crapp Training.

Tricep Extensions Drop-sets
Rope ??? 7x7, 5x5, 3x8
Rev Grip ??? 7x8, 5x6, 3x8
V-bar ??? 7x7, 5x6, 3x6

WG Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

BO BB Row
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 6
195 x 6

BB Military Press
95 x 8
105 x 5

NG Chin-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 3 (2 sets)

Time: 70 minutes

Skipped the cardio this morning since the legs were a little tired after having played pickup softball on Tues, my playoff game on Wed, and the sprinting (albeit very little) last night.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DM
> 
> It's not my head that's the reason I can't run fast.



Pssssst. I was talking about this...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, September 8. DE Bench*
> And now for a little Jersey Crapp Training.


You crack me up big guy! For some reason, I have always been relatively strong at incline and CG's. Front delt strength?

Now let's compare flat bench and pull strength....


----------



## Devlin (Sep 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DaMayor
> 
> Glad to have you around, although the preferred term is "Chronologically Advanced Lifter".





 Is that what you are referred to called these days? Here I thought is was the older man trying to regain his youth


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

was'sup, Trips! 
Don't really have anything to contribute...just following around Dev..and hot avi of hers...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> For some reason, I have always been relatively strong at incline and CG's. Front delt strength?



 JD

Those military presses you're doing are really damn good, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Is that what you are referred to called these days? Here I thought is was the older man trying to *regain his youth*



 Dev

I never lost it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> just following around Dev..and hot avi of hers...




Now there goes a very smart man.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

occasionally..


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, Trips!
> Don't really have anything to contribute...just following around Dev..and hot avi of hers...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2006)

*Sat, September 9.  ME Squat/DE DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
305 x 1 
315 - missed

Speed Deadlifts (alternating mixed grip with chalk)
275 x 2 (6 sets)

SLDL
245 x 8
245 x 8
245 x 6

Step-ups w/DBs
50 x 8 (each leg x 4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
70 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 7
40 x 6
40 x 6

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10
11 plates x 8
11 plates x 5

Time: 60 minutes

Cardio I
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes hills, 10 minutes strength, 5 minutes intervals

Cardio II (about an hour later)
100 yd sprints (2 jog, 8 sprint)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mon, September 11.  ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3

WG Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BO BB Row
185 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 5 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+50 x 6
BW+35 x 7
BW+20 x 5
BW x 9

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 50 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical - 10 minutes hills, 10 minutes intervals

BW: 228

Rather uninspired workout today.     Not sure why.    It???s not as if I did anything strenuous yesterday.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice rows, Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Nice rows, Trips!



Thanks, Burner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

*Softball playoffs - Game 2*

We advanced to the finals of the winner's bracket with a relatively easy 14-7 win last night.  Three runs in the first and eight in the third made it 11-1, and we coasted from there.

Offensively I was 2 for 4, with a pair of RBI singles.  No one person had a big game, but we got contributions from everyone.  

Defensively, I played brilliantly (if I do say so myself) for the first 6 innings.  The 7th is one I would like to forget.  First batter hit a routine ground ball right at me, but a throw wide right let him on.  The next batter hit a popup towards me.  I saw it, lost it briefly in the lights, picked it up again, and watched the ball hit the heel of my glove and pop out.    Two routine plays should have been two outs.  They wound up scoring 4 in the inning to make it closer than it was.  Had I made the plays, it would have been a 1-2-3 inning.    I did get one more chance to make a play in the 7th and got a forceout at second, but the throw to first for a game-ending double play was late.  

I was glad we won, but I was really annoyed by the defense in the last inning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

*Wed, September 13.  ME DL/DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 2 (5 sets)

Squats
135 x 20 (2 sets)

Lunges
95 x 8
95 x 7

SLDL
255 x 5

Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 8
630 x 5

Lying Leg Curl
87 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 5 

Hanging Leg Raises
10
9
7

Cable Crunches
11 plates x 8
11 plates x 8
11 plates x 7

No singles today.  Legs were sufficiently fried after the leg curls, so the cardio plans were nixed.  I had forgotten how much those 20 reppers took out of me.  Good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

how was the heart rate after the 2*135*20 sets of squats?
have fun 'walking' tomorrow!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

If anyone gives talks smack about your play in the 7th, just challenge them to a do or die deadlift competition  

I wish I could play the keystone combo with you Trips!  I can turn it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, September 9. ME Squat/DE DL*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...


Textbook Westside workout, beautifully executed . Damn, I wish I could squat again. I don't miss it, but then again, I REALLY miss it.

I know what a cable crunch is, but 11 plates? If I used 11 plates on mine, the re-coil would toss me through the roof! What up with that dawg?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like you and Billie are starting a campaign to raise squatting awareness!  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

also looks like the deads are going stratospheric again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> how was the heart rate after the 2*135*20 sets of squats?
> have fun 'walking' tomorrow!



 Burner

The heart rate was *way* up there and I was completely drenched after the second set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> If anyone gives talks smack about your play in the 7th, just challenge them to a do or die deadlift competition
> 
> I wish I could play the keystone combo with you Trips!  I can turn it.



 Boiler

No one said anything other than me.    That's one great thing about this team.  No one gets on anyone else, unless it's in an extremely humorous way, and even then, the circumstances have to be right, ie., no harm done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Textbook Westside workout, beautifully executed . Damn, I wish I could squat again. I don't miss it, but then again, I REALLY miss it.
> 
> I know what a cable crunch is, but 11 plates? If I used 11 plates on mine, the re-coil would toss me through the roof! What up with that dawg?



 JD

Thanks, JD.  I don't know what I would do if I couldn't squat any more, although I'm sure there will come a day when it will happen.  Long time down the road, hopefully.

It's 11 plates on the stack.  I'm not sure of the exact weight of each plate.  I've heard some people say they're 10 lbs, some say 12, and some say 15.  I don't really care at this point, since I'm just comparing from one workout to the next.  Did you think I meant 45 lb plates?    Now that would be one strong set of abs!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Looks like you and Billie are starting a campaign to raise squatting awareness!  Well done!



 Pylon

OK, but you'll never get me to wear one of those things that Billie is wearing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> also looks like the deads are going stratospheric again!



 Burner

And this is about where I top out.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

'till u bust thru that barrier!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> Thanks, JD. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't squat any more, although I'm sure there will come a day when it will happen. Long time down the road, hopefully.
> 
> It's 11 plates on the stack. I'm not sure of the exact weight of each plate. I've heard some people say they're 10 lbs, some say 12, and some say 15. I don't really care at this point, since I'm just comparing from one workout to the next. Did you think I meant 45 lb plates?  Now that would be one strong set of abs!


Yeah, it sucks not being able to squat.  I think I'm taking chances doing leg presses, but geez!

I thought you meant 45's!   It's not that I didn't believe you dawg, I just thought maybe it was one of those 6 pulley set ups  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I thought you meant 45's!   It's not that I didn't believe you dawg, I just thought maybe it was one of those 6 pulley set ups  .



 JD

Cable crunches with 495 lb?  That would be America's Funniest Home Videos material.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been slacking on posting the workouts again.    Not enough free time at work.  


It was back to the softball field last night, as we squared off against the number 1 seed in the final of the winner's bracket.  It was an exciting game and we came out on top 14-9.

We got off to a quick start, scoring 4 in the top of the first.  Actually, we had 4 in, bases loaded, and only 1 out, but the next two batters hit line drives right at the fielders.  They matched our 4 in the bottom, and after we scored 3 in the second, they came back with another 4, to lead 8-7 after 2.

The offenses took a rest over the next 3 innings.  We went ahead 9-8, but they tied it again at 9 after 5.  We loaded the bases with 2 outs in the 6th, and then a single, triple and another single produced 5 runs for the eventual final score.  Still, they didn't go easily, loading the bases after two were out in the 7th.  Next batter flied out for the ball game.

Offensively I had an average night, a pair of RBI singles in 4 at bats.  Defensively I did nothing.  Literally, absolutely nothing.  I was in right center and did not touch the ball in the 7 innings.  Neither did the right fielder or second baseman.  Can you say a team full of right handed pull hitters?  

So now we wait for the loser's bracket to play down to one team, and then we have to beat them once in two games for the championship.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2006)

I love this time of year, but the end of softball season always makes me sad.  Of course, that means I can go back to working on my golf swing...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I love this time of year, but the end of softball season always makes me sad.  Of course, that means I can go back to working on my golf swing...



 Pylon

I like this time of year too, when it's not raining.  It would be nice to play in a fall league, maybe 6-8 weeks, but there doesn't seem to be enough interest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

*Fri, September 15.  DE Bench*

Incline BB Bench
135 x 8
185 x 8 (2 sets)

CG Bench Press
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 6

Tricep Extensions Drop-sets
Rope ??? 7x7, 6x4, 5x5
Rev Grip ??? 7x8, 6x4, 5x6
V-bar ??? 7x7, 6x4, 5x6

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 8
13 plates x 7

HS High Row
180 x 8
210 x 7 (2 sets)

HS Low Row
180 x 8
180 x 7

BB Military Press
95 x 8 (2 sets)

Time: 45 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes hills


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

*Sat, September 16.  ME Squat/DE DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1 

Speed Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 3
325 x 3

Something didn???t feel quite right on the squat at 315.  I still had that feeling after the third set of DLs, so I called it a day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

*Mon, September 18.  ME Bench*

Suspended Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 2 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+50 x 5 (2 sets)

WG Pull-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3
BW x 5

HS Low Row
90 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 6

Military Press
105 x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Cable Crunch
8 plates x 15
9 plates x 15
10 plates x 8

Time: 50 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical - 10 minutes hills, 10 minutes strength

BW: 230


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

*Wed, September 20.  ME DL/DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
405 x 1

Squats
145 x 20

1 Legged Horizontal Leg Press (reps are each leg)
100 x 8
140 x 8 

1 Legged Lying Leg Curl
37 x 8
43 x 7

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 6

Cardio
Elliptical ??? Hills (10 min), Strength (5 min), Intervals (3 min)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey trips! Nice #'s here! 
On the mil press: was that BB or DB?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Something didn???t feel quite right on the squat at 315. I still had that feeling after the third set of DLs, so I called it a day.


That is experience talking  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey trips! Nice #'s here!
> On the mil press: was that BB or DB?



 Burner

The mil press was BB.  Overhead pressing isn't too good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is experience talking  .



 JD

One of the few benefits of getting older.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fri, September 22.  DE Bench*

Speed Bench
155 x 3 (10 sets)

CG Bench Press
195 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+30 x 2
BW+25 x 2
BW+20 x 2
BW x 5
BW x 3 pulling strength really sucked today 

HS High Row
230 x 8
260 x 6
260 x 5
250 x 7
250 x 5
230 x 6

DB Military Press
25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 52 minutes

Evening Cardio
Sprints ??? 65-70 yds (not sure of exact distance) x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

*Sat, September 23.  ME Squat/DE DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1 

Speed Deadlifts
225 x 2 (2 sets)
265 x 2 (2 sets)
295 x 2 (2 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5
245 x 5 (2 sets)

Leg Press
450 x 12
540 x 12
630 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
180 x 8
180 x 5

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 9
11 plates x 7
10 plates x 9

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio
Sprints ??? 65-70 yds (not sure of exact distance) x 8


That???s a wrap!


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you feel like you get alot out of your sprints? I want to start to do them, but I wasnt sure how beneficial they would be.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Do you feel like you get alot out of your sprints? I want to start to do them, but I wasnt sure how beneficial they would be.



Yes, especially the day after playing softball, my legs don't feel as tired as they used to.  I've been varying the distances, too.  There hasn't been much change in my body weight, although I suspect that's more a result of my diet.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

All I am trying for at this point is keep a good aerobic condition.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think the sprints are as good as doing 5 milers a few times a week, but they're certainly better than nothing.  One good thing about sprints is that I'm done in 10-15 minutes.  I try to do them when I drop off or pick up my kids from soccer practice.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

'morning, Trips! 
I had thought about doing sprints/interval training instead of distance...(when I used to run..and need to do again)
I just remember the nalogy: Look at the physique of an Olympic sprinter as opposed to a mrathon runner...


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Trips just passing through


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning, Trips!
> I had thought about doing sprints/interval training instead of distance...(when I used to run..and need to do again)
> I just remember the nalogy: Look at the physique of an Olympic sprinter as opposed to a mrathon runner...



 Burner

Agreed.   The O sprinter looks much better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Hey Trips just passing through



 Dev

Nice t'see y'all in these parts.  Y'all come back now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2006)

It???s time to say a temporary good-bye to Westside training and hello to something new.  It???s  Bill Starr - Glenn Pendlay 5x5 Training Program.

It???s only 3 days per week, so we???ll see how I adjust to that.  Must resist the urge to do more. 

Warmup sets will be in _italics_.


*Mon, September 25.  5x5 Week 1.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
195 x 5 (5 sets)

Bench Press
_135 x 5_
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5
190 x 5
200 x 5

BB Row
125 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5

Hyperextensions
40 x 7 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine (supposed to be weighted situps)
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 7
180 x 5

BW: 229

Time: 53 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills, strength, intervals (10 minutes each)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2006)

Stew did that workout for like...one day...

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Whats up BRother Triple, new routine looks good, hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Stew did that workout for like...one day...
> 
> Let us know how it works out!



 Burner

One day?    Wonder why?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Whats up BRother Triple, new routine looks good, hope all is well with you!!!



 Arch

All is good and welcome back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wed, September 27.  5x5 Week 1, Workout #2.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
175 x 5 (5 sets)

Deadlift
_135 x 5_
265 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline Bench Press
150 x 5 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (3 sets)
BW x 4 (2 sets)  (was supposed to have been 5x5)

Cable Crunch (was supposed to be situps)
10 plates x 8
11 plates x 8 (2 sets)

BW: 229

Time: 52 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills, strength, intervals (5 minutes each) 
50 yd sprints x 8

I???m used to squatting twice a week, but usually I have 72-96 hours between workouts.  Doing a second squat session after only 48 hrs was a little tough.  Also, it???s been quite a long time since I???ve done sets of DLs greater than 3 reps.  Glad I started a little low to get used to this program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Stew did that workout for like...one day...
> 
> Let us know how it works out!


 
NOT COOL  

it was like 3 days  ...actually, I did it for about 3 or 4 weeks if I remember correctly.  TT this program is a BITCH with a capital B, wait till the weight starts increasing.

Personally, it sounds good on paper, but in reality, I think it might only truly work for people who either have lots of time to devote to training with no other distractions in their lives, or are assisted.  I burned out on it, and I am 20 years younger than you are!

that's why I had to laugh when you wrote that it "was only a 3 day program and you had to resist the urge to do more"    You will be doing PLENTY, trust me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> One day?  Wonder why?


 
TT, Burner and YM like to rag on me big time cause I have a tendency to switch up my workouts almost on a weekly basis.  One week I do something and the next week it's something else, so that was what he was getting at with that comment.

burner thinks he is a comedian or something, they must have given him some good shit for the pain, cause boy he is a funny one


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> All is good and welcome back.



Glad to hear!!!

Thank you, much appreciated and Great w/o!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> TT, Burner and YM like to rag on me big time cause I have a tendency to switch up my workouts almost on a weekly basis. One week I do something and the next week it's something else, so that was what he was getting at with that comment.
> 
> burner thinks he is a comedian or something, they must have given him some good shit for the pain, cause boy he is a funny one


c'mon, now..you know that fat guy's are always funny...don't hate.


(I just pick on him, 'cause I envy the weights he uses....)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2006)

TT knows PL training


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> NOT COOL
> 
> it was like 3 days  ...actually, I did it for about 3 or 4 weeks if I remember correctly.  TT this program is a BITCH with a capital B, wait till the weight starts increasing.
> 
> ...



 Stewart

Thanks for the info.  Volume-wise I think I'm OK, since I generally do 20-25 sets which takes 50-70 minutes.  This is only my first week, and so far the workouts seem relatively easy.  We'll see if my opinion changes in a few weeks.   

I also cheated and went a little light on my maxes when I filled in the template.  Hopefully that will provide a little cushion for me, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> c'mon, now..you know that fat guy's are always funny...don't hate.
> 
> 
> (I just pick on him, 'cause I envy the weights he uses....)



 Burner

I've noticed that he and YM have personal contest going, especially in the weighted dips/chins department.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> TT knows PL training



 JD

I enjoy that style of training.  I'm sure I'll go back, just looking for a little variety right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

*Softball?*



We're still waiting for loser's bracket to play down to one.  I think we're on for next week.  Finally.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> I've noticed that he and YM have personal contest going, especially in the weighted dips/chins department.


 
YM doesn't have a prayer on the dips, hehe, and I am right on his heels on the chinups too....I will own him by the end of the year


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Fri, September 29.  5x5 Week 1, Workout #3.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
160 x 5
170 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5

Bench Press
_135 x 5_
185 x 5 (5 sets)

BB Row
155 x 5 (5 sets)

Tricep Extensions
Rope 6.5 plates x 8
Reverse grip 6.5 plates x 8
V-bar 6.5 plates x 8

BB Curls
65 x 8 (3 sets)

Side Bends (not in the program, but extra core work OK)
70 x 8 (3 sets)

BW: 229

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills, strength, intervals (10 minutes each) 


No problems with the legs today, but chest was still sore from Wednesday.  First week was OK, but as Stewart says, just wait until the weights get heavy.  I???m not ready to give it up yet.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

BW-229 wheres your BF at? Kinda curious. 

Program looks pretty solid.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> We're still waiting for loser's bracket to play down to one.  I think we're on for next week.  Finally.



I missed our last game, but found out that the team we were supposed to play decided to forfeit, and called the league office to let them know.  the league called the ump to tell him not to show.  NO ONE bothered calling us.  So we end with a perfect season, but all kinds of pissed off.

Needless to say, we'll be finding a new league...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> I've noticed that he and YM have personal contest going, especially in the weighted dips/chins department.


 
well..I was gonna 'compete'..but well...I';m fat-n-weak...so will just have to cheer from the sidelines...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> BW-229 wheres your BF at? Kinda curious.
> 
> Program looks pretty solid.



 Double D

This is self-measured using calipers with readings at 3 body parts (chest, abdomen, and thigh).  I took several readings at each body part and then plugged the highs and lows into an online site.  It ranged from a low of 14% to a high of 18%.  Not surprisingly, most of the fat is in the abdomen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  We'll see if I last the entire 9 weeks.  Stewart has his doubts.  I just hope that I don't get bored.  There's not a lot of variety.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I missed our last game, but found out that the team we were supposed to play decided to forfeit, and called the league office to let them know.  the league called the ump to tell him not to show.  NO ONE bothered calling us.  So we end with a perfect season, but all kinds of pissed off.
> 
> Needless to say, we'll be finding a new league...



 Pylon

Damn, that sucks.  It's bad enough getting cancelled, but to have to show up at the field and then not get to play ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well..I was gonna 'compete'..but well...I';m fat-n-weak...so will just have to cheer from the sidelines...



 Burner

Move over.  I'll cheer with you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> Thanks. We'll see if I last the entire 9 weeks. Stewart has his doubts. I just hope that I don't get bored. There's not a lot of variety.


 
 

well, if you do make it through, it will be all the more motivation for me to try it again and run it through.

I don't know how you set your weights up, but I set it up so I was at my 5RMs in week 3, pretty much what they tell you to do, then week 4 was going for PRs in all the exercises.  The 5RM week did me in.  I mean, 5x5 squats on monday, squats and 5x5 RM deadlifts on wednesday and a 5RM squat on Friday?  I mean who are they kidding here?  I think in my last week I was doing something like 255 for 5x5 on squats on the 1st day, then the 20% drop on wednesday plus a 5x5 with something like 330 on deadlifts, then tried for a new 5Rm on friday of about 275x5 in the squat.

My lower back really hurt after that one    and that was pretty much the end for me.

No doubt I am rooting for you to succeed, but IMO, there is no way given your age, and I assume you work and all, this is definitely geared towards a younger lifter who might have more overall time to devote to lifting, eating and sleeping than most of us have.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I don't know how you set your weights up, but I set it up so I was at my 5RMs in week 3, pretty much what they tell you to do, then week 4 was going for PRs in all the exercises.  The 5RM week did me in.  I mean, 5x5 squats on monday, squats and 5x5 RM deadlifts on wednesday and a 5RM squat on Friday?  I mean who are they kidding here?  I think in my last week I was doing something like 255 for 5x5 on squats on the 1st day, then the 20% drop on wednesday plus a 5x5 with something like 330 on deadlifts, then tried for a new 5Rm on friday of about 275x5 in the squat.
> 
> My lower back really hurt after that one    and that was pretty much the end for me.
> 
> No doubt I am rooting for you to succeed, but IMO, there is no way given your age, and I assume you work and all, this is definitely geared towards a younger lifter who might have more overall time to devote to lifting, eating and sleeping than most of us have.



 Stewart

I went with the suggested parameters suggested in the template.  For my maxes, I went with the numbers from the week preceeding the start of the 5x5.  They weren't quite as high as I've hit in the past month or so.  Here's what I used:

Squat - 295 x 1 (305 x 1 a couple of weeks ago)
Bench - 275 x 2 (290 x 1 floor press)
BB Row - 205 x 5 (245 x 6 a month ago)
Dead - 405 x 1 (455 x 1 about 3 wks ago)
Inc BB - 185 x 8


Were you tempted to try any of the weeks 5-9?  The volume is lower, although the weights keep going up.  If week 4 doesn't kill me, week 5 looks like a breather.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

*Sat, September 30*

Cardio
Sprints ??? 50 yd x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2006)

*Mon, Oct 2.  5x5 Week 2, Workout #1.*

Squats
_135 x 5
185 x 3_
220 x 5 (5 sets)

Bench Press
_135 x 5_
170 x 5
185 x 5
200 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5

BB Row
140 x 5
150 x 5
160 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

Hyperextensions
45 x 6 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine (supposed to be weighted situps)
45 x 10
90 x 10
180 x 6
180 x 7
170 x 8

BW: 229.  Surprising, after yesterday???s eat-a-thon.  Damn, was I hungry yesterday!

Time: 57 minutes

Cardio - Sprints
50 yd x 4
100 yd x 4
50 yd x 4


Other than the fifth set of squats and bench, the workout went well.  Having two days off from lifting helped, I???m sure.  We???ll see what Wednesday brings.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Stewart
> 
> I went with the suggested parameters suggested in the template. For my maxes, I went with the numbers from the week preceeding the start of the 5x5. They weren't quite as high as I've hit in the past month or so. Here's what I used:
> 
> ...


 
I was looking forward to the low volume weeks the most, unfortunately I never got there!  

To be honest, it might not be a bad idea to try to run through the weeks 5-9 part as a standalone program sometime.  Chopping off those 2 sets of most everything and eliminating the squatting from day 2 might make the program great for some serious strength gains.  hmmmm


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2006)

ughh you're making me want to run the 5x5 again


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Triple, I say stick it out, your doin Good IMO!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah TT I know the feeling with the fat in certain sections of the body. I carry mine in my lower back. Oh its so irritating.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2006)

Heya Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> ughh you're making me want to run the 5x5 again



 Stewart

  Misery loves company.  At least you won't be alone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Triple, I say stick it out, your doin Good IMO!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  I'd like to see this thing through if at all possible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah TT I know the feeling with the fat in certain sections of the body. I carry mine in my lower back. Oh its so irritating.



 Double D

So does this mean you have visible abs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya Trips!



 Pylon


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

*Wed, Oct 4.  5x5 Week 2, Workout #2.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
195 x 5 (5 sets)

Deadlift
_185 x 3_
300 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline Bench Press
_135 x 5_
170 x 5 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5 
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Hanging Leg Raise (was supposed to be situps)
12
10
8

BW: 229.  Normally my weight fluctuates within a 5 lb range, but for the last week or so, it???s been a constant 229.

Time: 60 minutes (spent about 7-8 minutes between waiting for equipment and spotting)

Cardio
.25 mile jog
4 x 100 yd
4 x 50 yd

Wednesday is the toughest workout for me.  Those 5x5 DLs are a killer.  Squats seemed a little easier this week.  Could it be my body has already gotten used to squatting 3 times a week?    Seems a little too quick to me.

Pull-up strength is taking a hit, however.  I wonder if it would be better to switch the auxiliary exercises on Wed and Fri.  I think that the DLs are effecting the pull-ups.  Perhaps move Tri???s and Bi???s to Wed and the pull-ups and ab exercise to Friday?

I???m also surprised that there???s no overhead pressing in this program.  Not sure where it could fit in during weeks 1-4, but since there???s no squatting on Wednesdays in weeks 5-9, maybe militaries could be added there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Oct 4. 5x5 Week 2, Workout #2.*
> 
> Squats
> _135 x 5_
> ...


 
I see you are running the "advanced" 5x5 routine.  I would take a look at the "intermediate" one as well, just so you can have some comparison, if you haven't already.  I think I wanna join you and try this again, though I am on the fence as to do the linear version or the periodized version.

I know the linear version is less total volume, but you don't get the built in periodization, so you are lifting heavier right off the bat.  But you are only basically ramping up on every exercise, so there are no volume days, and there is no intensification phase.

I might try the intermediate, and when I crap out, you can always reset and start a progression again.  i remember the advanced version last time I ran it, I was shot from the 5x5 deadlifting plus everything else, one of the reasons I stopped it.  we'll see, my workout is in a couple hours, stay tuned.... 

As for overhead pressing, the original program calls for overhead presses instead of incline bench.  I don't know why the spreadsheet uses the incline bench, but if you read the program description, it calls for militaries or push presses here instead.

If I run the intermediate, I will do squats, bench, rows, and curls on mondays, squats, trap bar deads, seated overhead presses and chins on wednesday, and squats, bench, rows, and dips on fridays.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! I have Deads Friday, I can hardly wait, LOL!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I do have visible abs, but are becomming less visible everyday. Trying to do a nice bulk, wow I hate losing them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

Good job buddy. The 5 x 5 for deads does look tough, and you're just getting started!  I'll have to try this program again sometime. I tried it several years ago, and if I remember correctly I got burned out on it too quick (meaning overtrained). But I probably deviated from the program and tried to use too much volume and or intensity.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I see you are running the "advanced" 5x5 routine.  I would take a look at the "intermediate" one as well, just so you can have some comparison, if you haven't already.  I think I wanna join you and try this again, though I am on the fence as to do the linear version or the periodized version.



 Stewart

To tell the truth, I didn't even notice the advanced vs intermediate links.    The link that I found brought me to the advanced version and that's what I downloaded.  I did go back and get the intermediate version too and will compare the two when I get a chance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! I have Deads Friday, I can hardly wait, LOL!!!



 Arch

Can't wait for deads?  Now that's the attitude!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I do have visible abs, but are becomming less visible everyday. Trying to do a nice bulk, wow I hate losing them.



 Double D

No abs for me, sadly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job buddy. The 5 x 5 for deads does look tough, and you're just getting started!  I'll have to try this program again sometime. I tried it several years ago, and if I remember correctly I got burned out on it too quick (meaning overtrained). But I probably deviated from the program and tried to use too much volume and or intensity.



 JD

The next two weeks for deads will be brutal.  After that it drops to 3x3, something I'm much more used to.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Double D
> 
> No abs for me, sadly.



Thats not to big of a deal. I just hope I am still working out at 52. I admire you for that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fri, Oct 6.  5x5 Week 2, Workout #3.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
180 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5

Bench Press
_135 x 5_
210 x 5 (5 sets)

BB Row
_135 x 5_
170 x 5 (5 sets)

Dips 
BW x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Tricep Extensions
Rope 7 plates x 6
Reverse grip 7 plates x 8
V-bar 7 plates x 8

BB Curls
75 x 8 (3 sets)

BW: 230

Time: 62 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills, strength, intervals (10 minutes each) 


I had a little difficulty locking out the bench on the last 2 sets.  I thought that maybe since the only direct triceps training in the last two weeks was 3 sets of extensions, I should add something else.  Hence the dips.  Weak triceps have always been a problem for me.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn Trips...ur lookin madddd strong...lol...thats good...makin progress...for ur bw...ur puttin up more then me on a lot fo things...nd i weigh 175...but then again i prob have much more fat nd less muscle then u...LOL


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 6, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> Damn Trips...ur lookin madddd strong...lol...thats good...makin progress...for ur bw...ur puttin up more then me on a lot fo things...nd i weigh 175...but then again i prob have much more fat nd less muscle then u...LOL



IM SUCH A DUMBASS
I TAKE BACK EVERYHING I JUST SED
ur 230...i thought it sed 140...LOL...nvermind...alright...ill give u the permission...go ahed nd bench press me...lol
srry


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Good lookin dips TT. Hope all is going well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> IM SUCH A DUMBASS
> I TAKE BACK EVERYHING I JUST SED
> ur 230...i thought it sed 140...LOL...nvermind...alright...ill give u the permission...go ahed nd bench press me...lol
> srry


Text messaging gone wrong  .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Text messaging gone wrong  .


 
was'sup, Trips!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Whats the good word TT? Where ya been?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2006)

Everyone

Went out of town for the weekend to watch my kids play in a soccer tournament.  Somehow I managed to pick up a nasty head cold and felt like crap all weekend.  Got home Monday afternoon, took some drugs, and went to sleep.  Woke up once around 7 pm, ate a little something, and went back to sleep until 10 AM this morning.  Needless to say I skipped Monday's workout, so I'll just repeat Wed and Fri workouts from last week, and pick it up again next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

have a little sinus myself...hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Dont blame you TT. I have been finding myself under the weather a bit, probably from the 80 hour work weeks. Hopefully you get feeling better. Best of luck!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2006)

hope u feel better TT...yea i know wut u mean....its NEVER fun goin to the gym wen ur sick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Rest up and get better TT.  The weights will wait for you  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> have a little sinus myself...hope u are feeling better!



 Burner

Thanks.  The cold finally ran its course!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> Dont blame you TT. I have been finding myself under the weather a bit, probably from the 80 hour work weeks. Hopefully you get feeling better. Best of luck!!!



 Double D

Thanks.  80 hour work weeks suck, especially when they go on for an extended period.  Any idea when they're going to end?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hope u feel better TT...yea i know wut u mean....its NEVER fun goin to the gym wen ur sick



 fyredup

Thanks.  Feeling better now.  Drugs are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Rest up and get better TT.  The weights will wait for you  .



 JD

A couple of good night's sleep seemed to do the trick.  Woke up early Wed morning, ready to hit the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wed, Oct 11.  5x5 Week 2 (repeat), Workout #1 and #2 combo.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Deadlift
_185 x 3_
300 x 5 (2 sets)

Incline Bench Press
_135 x 5_
170 x 5 (3 sets)

BB Row
_135 x 5_
160 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10 (3 sets)

Time: 55 minutes

BW: 225 

Did a mix and match from Monday???s and Wednesday???s workouts, with a reduced number of sets.  Body weight was down somewhat, since it???s hard to eat while I???m sleeping.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

*Softball Season has finally ended*

It took 3 weeks, but we finally finished our season.  This story doesn't have a happy ending.   

Basically, we had our butts kicked twice.  Our opponents were on fire and we couldn't do anything right.  We lost the first game 30-6 and followed up that disaster with a 24-10 loss.  Usually we don't get beat that badly unless we're playing short-handed, which was not the case last night.  When they weren't hitting ropes in the gaps or bloops over the infield, they were blasting bombs out of the park.  I lost track, but I think they hit 4 in the first game and 3 in the second.  We were down to the last game ball when the night ended.   

Oh well.  It's only 7 months to next season.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It took 3 weeks, but we finally finished our season. This story doesn't have a happy ending.
> 
> Basically, we had our butts kicked twice. Our opponents were on fire and we couldn't do anything right. We lost the first game 30-6 and followed up that disaster with a 24-10 loss. Usually we don't get beat that badly unless we're playing short-handed, which was not the case last night. When they weren't hitting ropes in the gaps or bloops over the infield, they were blasting bombs out of the park. I lost track, but I think they hit 4 in the first game and 3 in the second. We were down to the last game ball when the night ended.
> 
> Oh well. It's only 7 months to next season.


 
no mercy rules eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> no mercy rules eh?



  No mercy rules in this league.    Although the other team did "take mercy" on us in the first game.  They skipped their at bats in the top of the seventh.    That makes the first game beating even worse, doesn't it?  

 On the bright side, when you lose by that much, you don't think about the one play you didn't make that might have swung the game.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

My brother is playing until January. And begins back on March first. I think he is planning on going to Florida for a few tournaments as well. I havent played for about 2 months as well. Besides I dont have any time! To bad on being short handed as well. I know how it is to have to play other teams shorthanded. hell ou will probably lose to anyone short handed. You can say what teh Cub fans say, "Just wait till next year!".


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> "Just wait till next year!".



 Double D

We've used that phrase for the past couple of years now.  Up until the 3rd inning of the first game, I felt pretty confident.  12 runs later, I started having my doubts.  

We'll probably be back again next year.  If not, I can always find a team to play for.  I'd really like to find a second team and start playing twice a week.  It's too hard to stay sharp playing at most once a week.  Throw in a rainout and a vacation, and I could go a month without playing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fri, Oct 13.  5x5 Week 2 (repeat), Workout #3.*

Squats
_135 x 5_
180 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5

Bench Press
_135 x 5_
210 x 5 (5 sets)

BB Row
_135 x 5_
170 x 5 (5 sets)

BW: 227

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills x 10 minutes, intervals x 5 minutes 

Didn???t feel like doing arms today.  Still a little sore from Wed night.  Bring on week 3, where the fun really begins.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

I played 6 nights a week over the summer. We took 3rd in state a last year and this year we took 5th. Kinda dissapointing this year. We had a much better team and didnt get it done.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Trips! Too bad about the end of season...
how's the weekend?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Whats the good word?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Brother Triple, w/o's are looking GOOD, keep at it!!! I like your routine, just alot of volume for my taste, LOL!!!

Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> We had a much better team and didnt get it done.



 Double D

After we beat the 1st place team in the playoffs, leaving us as the only undefeated team, I really thought we were going to do it.   But it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Trips! Too bad about the end of season...
> how's the weekend?



 Burner

There's always next year!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats the good word?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hey Brother Triple, w/o's are looking GOOD, keep at it!!! I like your routine, *just alot of volume for my taste*, LOL!!!
> 
> Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!



 Arch

  I think my warmups take longer than your workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mon, Oct 16.*

Squats
125 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5

Bench Press
120 x 5
150 x 5
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 5

BB Row
100 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5

CG Bench Press
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5

Pullups
BW x 5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

Time: 55 minutes

BW: 228

Cardio
Sprints ??? 50 yd x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

looks like a good workout...I'm jealous!


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

I got to get into some of those sprints! Those are nice! Good looking bench as well TT.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Oct 16.*
> 
> Squats
> 125 x 5
> ...


 
that looks like the intermediate 5x5 routine, the linear version.  did you switch?  I mean of the two programs, I would think the linear version is better suited for all of us mere mortals.  I think the advanced periodized version should be left for athletes or people who don't work and have, let's just say, a nice and easy life


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> looks like a good workout...I'm jealous!



 Burner

Thanks.  You can do it too.  Just get out of bed at 4:15 am.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> I got to get into some of those sprints! Those are nice! Good looking bench as well TT.



 Double D

Doing sprints had a carryover effect to softball.  Usually my legs would be sore the day after playing softball.  That's when my only cardio activity was using the Elliptical machine.  Once I started doing sprints on a regular basis, the day-after soreness went away.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> that looks like the intermediate 5x5 routine, the linear version.  did you switch?  I mean of the two programs, I would think the linear version is better suited for all of us mere mortals.  I think the advanced periodized version should be left for athletes or people who don't work and have, let's just say, a nice and easy life



 Stewart

Yes, I changed to the intermediate routine this week, but started with the second week.  After seeing your comments and looking at the intermediate one a little closer, I decided it was better suited for me.

I'm not going to be following it exactly, however.  Monday's and Wednesday's workouts will be close to the template, but Friday's will be different.  I call it 5x5, Westside style.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

*Wed, Oct 18.*

Squats
125 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Incline Bench Press
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5

Deadlift
215 x 5
255 x 5
300 x 5
340 x 5 *PR*

Shrug
225 x 8 (front)
225 x 8 (rear)

SLDL
225 x 5
225 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 7

Time: 50 minutes

BW: 229

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills, strength, intervals (10 minutes each)

I usually keep the reps for DLs low, so doing sets of 5 will result in all sorts of PRs.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Oct 18.*
> 
> Squats
> 125 x 5
> ...



Damn man....those Deads are lookin AWESOME!....so r ur inclines!...good progress Trips...haha...keep at it...


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Stewart
> 
> Yes, I changed to the intermediate routine this week, but started with the second week. After seeing your comments and looking at the intermediate one a little closer, I decided it was better suited for me.
> 
> I'm not going to be following it exactly, however. Monday's and Wednesday's workouts will be close to the template, but Friday's will be different. I call it 5x5, Westside style.


 
OOOOOOH 5x5 Westside style...this sounds intriguing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

TTT how goes it bud!?

Looks like your still bustin ass in here!

Still traveling around the world and training in random countries?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

yo! Trips! 0415? hmm...after getting off work at midnight..might have to pass on that, brotha...but will find a way!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking awesome in here buddy? Got a link to the program your doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> TTT how goes it bud!?
> 
> Looks like your still bustin ass in here!
> 
> Still traveling around the world and training in random countries?



 DB

Glad to see you're still around.    No more travelling around the world for me - at least for a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yo! Trips! 0415? hmm...after getting off work at midnight..might have to pass on that, brotha...but will find a way!



 Burner

I hear you.  I guess that if I had to work until midnight, I'd be in no rush to get up at 4 am for a workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Looking awesome in here buddy? Got a link to the program your doing?



 Rocco

Bill Starr's 5x5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

*Fri, Oct 20.*

Bench Press
120 x 5
150 x 5
180 x 5
210 x 5
245 x 3
180 x 8

BB Row
100 x 5
120 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
200 x 3
145 x 8

BB Military Press
95 x 6
105 x 5

Dips
BW+20 x 5
BW+25 x 5
BW+30 x 5  

Tricep Extensions
Rope 6 plates x 8
Reverse grip 6 plates x 8
V-bar 6 plates x 8

Pullups
BW x 5, 3, 2  

BB Curls
65 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 5

Time: 60 minutes

BW: 229

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills 10 minutes, intervals 5 minutes

Squats will be done tomorrow, along with a little extra lower body work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Oct 20.*
> 
> Bench Press
> 120 x 5
> ...


 
Wow, that is quite a workout there!  I gotta be honest though, they say that to get the best results from the 5x5 that you shouldn't bastardize the program.  Basically just do what it says, regardless of whether or not you think it's enough.

I am looking forward to seeing you get through a nice run of progression on it, and I don't want you to lose that progression because of too much other stuff.  there is always time to go back to that other stuff when the 5x5 is over, and I know, doing squats, bench press and rows 3 times a week can be cumbersome, but that's the nuts and bolts of 5x5, it goes with the territory.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep with those pullups, I know they are a bitch, but you will get stronger as time passes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2006)

*Sat, Oct 21.*

Squats
125 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
255 x 3
185 x 8


Woke up late and had just enough time to do the squats that I didn't do yesterday.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta love those quick workouts.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2006)

i dunno...mayb its cus im wierd or somethin..but i cant stand quik werkouts...i lik e to know tha ti did everything nd it rihgt...like wen i leave erly from the gym knowing i didnt finish something...i feel very uneasy


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

31 reps on squats, trust me you know you did something whenever you leave!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, Oct 21.*
> 
> Squats
> 125 x 5
> ...


I know the Cap't, d'oh I mean TT, does deep squats, and 255 x 3 is good stuff!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a good day of squats.  Well done, Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> Gotta love those quick workouts.



 Double D

Normally I don't like quick workouts.  It takes these old bones too long to warmup.   If I'm going to go through the trouble to get warmedup, I'm going to make it worth my while.  

The squats were just to get done what I didn't do yesterday.  I had been planning to split Friday's workout, but Stewart wouldn't let me.   

Fortunately I could do these at home and avoid the travel back and forth to the gym.  That's what happens when you oversleep.  But sleeping late sure did feel good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> i dunno...mayb its cus im wierd or somethin..but i cant stand quik werkouts...i lik e to know tha ti did everything nd it rihgt...like wen i leave erly from the gym knowing i didnt finish something...i feel very uneasy



 fyredup

I'm in agreement with you on that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> 31 reps on squats, trust me you know you did something whenever you leave!



 Double D

  Yeah, I felt them later.  My son had a "controlled scrimmage" soccer match.  A couple of the parents were asked to be refs.  So instead of relaxing, I got to run up and down the sidelines for 80 minutes.  So yeah, my legs were feeling rather heavy Saturday night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I know the Cap't, d'oh I mean TT, does deep squats, and 255 x 3 is good stuff!



 JD

If they're good enough for the Cap't, they're good enough for me.    It's been quite a while since I've squatted just to parallel.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> That's a good day of squats.  Well done, Trips!



 Pylon

Thanks, Py.  Are you enjoying the World Series?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mon, Oct 23.*

Squats
130 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
125 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 4   

  Am I supposed to repeat week 3 since I didn't get the required number of reps or keep going?  I would think that missing just one rep wouldn't be grounds for staying back.  

BB Row
100 x 5
125 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5

CG Bench Press  not in the program
195 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 4

Hyperextensions
35 x 6
35 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 25
90 x 20
115 x 10

Time: 55 minutes

BW: 229

Cardio
Elliptical - hills 7 minutes, intervals 5 minutes.  Can you tell that my legs are still feeling it from Saturday?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 23, 2006)

good lookin w/o nd as always some nice numbers...for the hypers...u hold plates?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Brother Triple, Fantastic w/o my Friend!!! I agree, missing 1 rep is fine, I would move forward!!!

Hey................... Whats wrong with quick w/o's???


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

whats with all the cardinals stuff around here lately???? sheesh, your team SQUEAKS into the playoffs, then SQUEAKs into the world series, now everyone is showing their team colors....

where were all you guys during that losing streak when they almost blew the division huh???





sorry for whoring your journal TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> good lookin w/o nd as always some nice numbers...for the hypers...u hold plates?



 fyredup

I use dumbbells for the hypers.  I find it's easier to grip the dumbbell than the plate.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Brother Triple, Fantastic w/o my Friend!!! I agree, missing 1 rep is fine, I would move forward!!!
> 
> Hey................... Whats wrong with quick w/o's???



 Arch

You are the master of the quick workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> whats with all the cardinals stuff around here lately????



This is better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> This is better.


 

MUCH, MUCH Better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wed, Oct 25.*

Squats
130 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

Incline Bench Press
125 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5

Deadlift
220 x 5
265 x 5
305 x 5
350 x 5 *PR*

Shrug
300 x 8 (front)
300 x 8 (front)

Cable Crunch (plates x reps)
10 x 12
11 x 8
11 x 8
11 x 7

Time: 53 minutes

BW: 229

Cardio
Elliptical ??? hills x 10 minutes, strength x 10 minutes, intervals x 5 minutes


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Oct 25.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that's a PR coming from someone who claims he can do deadlifts of 405+ in his sleep??  

I know, I know, 5 reps is a lot different than 1...Congrats and awesome work


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Good job on the PR thats fantastic. Making PR's at 52 thats awesome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> that's a PR coming from someone who claims he can do deadlifts of 405+ in his sleep??
> 
> I know, I know, 5 reps is a lot different than 1...Congrats and awesome work



 Stewart

What I should have said was that was a PR for a 5-rep set.    Up until starting this program, I never went over 3 reps for heavy DLs.  I'm still getting used to them and by the time I'm done with the 4th set, I'm ready for a 5 minute rest.    It will be interesting to see if any of this carries over to doing singles.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good job on the PR thats fantastic. Making PR's at 52 thats awesome!



 Double D

Thanks.  I'm not ready to start going downhill yet.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I can see that keep up that good work!!! 

BTW I love doing singles!! Nothing any better. Besdies it makes you stronger also. I dont know if I will ever stop doing Westside!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like a tough workout to me!!

Deads, Squats, Presses and Shrugs plus cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

Dam straight! I'm tired just from reading it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> BTW I love doing singles!! Nothing any better. Besdies it makes you stronger also. I dont know if I will ever stop doing Westside!



 Double D

I'll be returning to Westside at some point, when I get tired of the 5x5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like a tough workout to me!!
> 
> Deads, Squats, Presses and Shrugs plus cardio



 YM

This workout is actually the easiest one of the week.  It's only 4 sets of each of the big three, and the squats don't get heavy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Dam straight! I'm tired just from reading it!



 Burner

Care to join in the fun?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

I dunno if I like YOUR reindeer games, sir....


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Well TT as soon as I stop doing westside I will start doing Bill Starr's program as well. I am certainly not going to go to that anytime soon however.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats on the PR.  5 x 5 looks to be building you endurance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

Burner

 Double D





JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the PR.  5 x 5 looks to be building you endurance.



 JD

It's only a record for a 5 rep set because I don't normally do 5 rep sets for DLs.  350 for 5 is only equivalent to 394 for 1, so there's still a very long way to go.  My best 1RM (515) equates to 458 for 5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

*Fri, Oct 27.*

Squats
130 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 3
190 x 8

Bench Press
125 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 3  (struggled with this)
185 x 8

BB Row
100 x 5
125 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 3
150 x 8

Dips
BW+35 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 4  

Tricep Extensions
Rope 6.5 plates x 7
Reverse grip 6.5 plates x 8
V-bar 6.5 plates x 8

BB Curls
65 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 6

Leg Press 
720 x 10

Chinups
BW x 5, 5

BW: 229

Cardio



So what???s up with the Leg Press you might ask.  I was doing the curls standing next to the leg press machine, which 2 guys were using.  I knew one of them well enough to do some busting, so when they finally got up to 720 lbs, I said ???It???s about time you stopped warming up and started doing some work sets.???    No really, I laughed.  The guy I knew threw it back at me by saying that I could join them if I wanted.  The other guy, who I had just met this morning, readily agreed, saying that another minute of rest would be welcome.  So I sat down and asked how many reps we were doing.  They had been doing 12, but at lower weights.  I was asked if I wanted to warm-up first, but I declined.  So with a target of 12, I managed to get 10.  Afterwards I confessed that I had already squatted, so I didn???t really do the set cold.    And that???s why there???s a single set of leg presses in there.  

I wasn???t exactly happy with the way the workout went.  The bench triple was a struggle and the last rep on the squat triple wasn???t a thing of beauty either.  It seems as if I???m getting weaker, at least on those two lifts.  I had trouble doing pull-ups earlier, too.  In addition to that ominous sign of over-training, I???ve had trouble falling asleep this week, I???ve been waking up tired (even after almost 8 hours of sleep), and I didn???t exactly hop out of bed this morning raring and ready to workout.  These are all my signs of over-training, but it???s only been 4 weeks on this routine.  It???s less than what I have been doing on Westside (4 workouts, close to one hour each) vs only 3 workouts of similar duration on the 5x5, and I???ve gone many weeks, even months at a time on Westside, without hitting the wall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2006)

Rest up TT......You seem to do well with lots of sets.    I think I would be one sore MOFO if I did all that!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2006)

See, now you know why I never got past week 4 on the 5x5 program.  I honestly think it is too tough and demanding for anyone other than someone who is extremely young, extremely gifted, doesn't have a job or any other lift stress, or is on juice.  

I am glad (I am not really glad cause I want you to do well) that you also experienced the same thing, kind of, so I know it might not be me, but actually a result of the program.

You were fine with Westside cause it's completely different.  Think about it.  You are 5x5ing everything on this program, westside you either shoot for that 1rm or you are doing assistance work which shouldnt be failure work, so other than the ME, there shouldn't be failure....I think that's why you were ok on that.  Plus, to me anyway, I think it is more tiring to do a heavy set of 5 on squats than it is to do a 1rm squat.  maybe that's just me, I don't know, but even after my first week back on westside, I was more tired on the DE days than the ME days??? go figure


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Rest up TT......You seem to do well with lots of sets.    I think I would be one sore MOFO if I did all that!!!!



I agree 100%, your doin a Great job imo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2006)

was'sup, trips!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Trip,

whats going on in here ?  Dips look good


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with Stewart. I used to do lots of sets and reps. And since getting into westside, I really have felt lots better. I have not dont Starr's program, but had did a bigger faster stronger program in high school that had 5x5 implemented into it. And that week was also killer. I personally liked the 3x3 week myself, haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Rest up TT......You seem to do well with lots of sets.    I think I would be one sore MOFO if I did all that!!!!



 YM

I do enjoy the mega-sets workouts, although Twin Peak's TPPT high volume phase nearly killed me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Stewart



Stewart20 said:


> See, now you know why I never got past week 4 on the 5x5 program.  I honestly think it is too tough and demanding for anyone other than someone who is extremely young, extremely gifted, doesn't have a job or any other lift stress, or is on juice.



Now I see.    Yeah, I'm 0 for 4 from your list.  



> I am glad (I am not really glad cause I want you to do well) that you also experienced the same thing, kind of, so I know it might not be me, but actually a result of the program.



I know what you mean.  My results backup your experience.  Besides, misery loves company.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I agree 100%, your doin a Great job imo!!!



 Arch

Thanks!  Congrats on the Cardinal's win.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Hey Trip,
> 
> whats going on in here ?  Dips look good



 Gary

Not a whole lot the past few weeks.  Tried a new program, but didn't meet with much success.  It's good to see you back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> I agree with Stewart. I used to do lots of sets and reps. And since getting into westside, I really have felt lots better. I have not dont Starr's program, but had did a bigger faster stronger program in high school that had 5x5 implemented into it. And that week was also killer. I personally liked the 3x3 week myself, haha.



 Double D

I even started out on the 5x5 using less than my maximum 1 RMs, and I still couldn't handle it.  Oh well.  Live and learn.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Mon, Oct 30 *

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2 (2 sets)

BB Rows
135 x 5
185 x 5 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 8
BW+20 x 6

Tricep Extensions
Reverse grip 7 plates x 7
V-bar 7 plates x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3  

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 8
110 x 8

BB Military Press
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Chinups
BW x 4
BW x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Time: 55 minutes
BW: 230

Cardio 
10 x 100 ???run??? (faster than a jog, but slower than a sprint  )

Now that the 5x5 routine has fallen by the Westside, I???ve,  Freudian slip there, I meant fallen by the wayside, I???ve returned to my favorite workouts.  Started off slowly (as if I had any choice  ).


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Triple!!! I love your new avi, Lil Bit and I watch that cartoon daily!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
that smiley looks like he is waving in a plane to park...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Oct 30 *


I know that feeling, my friend...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Now that the 5x5 routine has fallen by the Westside, I???ve,  Freudian slip there, I meant fallen by the wayside, I???ve returned to my favorite workouts. Started off slowly (as if I had any choice  ).


 
Yeah I never had much luck with 5 x 5 either.  Welcome back to Westside .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

is there a link to west side? I hear about it..don't know about it..


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother Triple!!! I love your new avi, Lil Bit and I watch that cartoon daily!!!



 Arch

It's a cartoon?  I just thought it would be a cool Halloween avatar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah I never had much luck with 5 x 5 either.  Welcome back to Westside .



 JD

I read about the 5x5 on another site.  It seemed as if everyone claimed good to great results.  Live and learn, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> is there a link to west side? I hear about it..don't know about it..



 Burner

It's a powerlifting program.  Do a google search on "Westside barbell".  There's tons o' stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Oct 30 *
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...



Nice wo Trip    You ready for Halloween ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip    You ready for Halloween ?



 Gary

I'm ready.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah...but are the neighbor kids ready for you?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)

These sprints I've been doing are working great for fat loss.  

Here's a picture of me doing them this morning.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Halloween Trips. I actually took the little girls out last night and what a nice night it was. Now tonight its cold and I am at work. Good combo for me....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> These sprints I've been doing are working great for fat loss.
> 
> Here's a picture of me doing them this morning.


looks like you've got soul in your step...
ha! Get it..'soul' ! HA!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> I actually took the little girls out last night and what a nice night it was.



 Double D

Did they make a good haul?  

We had the balmy high 50's weather last night.  Hey, do I get cardio credit for all the walking that I did?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> looks like you've got soul in your step...
> ha! Get it..'soul' ! HA!



 Burner

Yes, I get it.  I think my sense of humor is just as warped as yours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wed, Nov 1*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Deadlifts, Angel style
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 3    was hoping for 5

RDL, 1 leg, DBs, reps are each leg
20 x 8
30 x 8  First time doing these.  Will need to go heavier next time.

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 10

Side Bends
85 x 8 
85 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
40 x 5

Cardio 
Elliptical machine ??? 20 minutes

BW: 229

Interesting diet note.  I had virtually no carbs after my lunch yesterday and amazingly had no sugar cravings last night.  Usually 8 pm or so is when my sugar radar works overtime.  And it was a good thing, too, what with all the candy that the kids brought home.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh man I did the unthinkable and ate an assload of candy. Kids got so much, I am having the wife hide it tonight!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice wo Trip , getting creative there with 1 leg RDL's  ..ouch !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh man I did the unthinkable and ate an assload of candy. Kids got so much, I am having the wife hide it tonight!!!


jus think of all those cals as unused energy....and hit it next week....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts, Angel style
> 225 x 5
> 275 x 5
> 315 x 5
> 365 x 3  was hoping for 5


 
I noticed Gary posted that too.  What is Angel Style?  

Another good lookin' workout TT


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I noticed Gary posted that too.  What is Angel Style?
> 
> Another good lookin' workout TT



Thats from our buddy ArchAngel.  Throw in a shrug at the top of your dead


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> jus think of all those cals as unused energy....and hit it next week....



Come on man your making me feel bad!!! Now I feel like doing something tommorow.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh man I did the unthinkable and ate an assload of candy. Kids got so much, I am having the wife hide it tonight!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip , getting creative there with 1 leg RDL's  ..ouch !



 Gary

I stole them from someone else's journal (so what else is new you might say).   Well, today my hammies are killing me and to make matters worse, I had to work off-site today, and we did lots of going up and down stairs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I noticed Gary posted that too.  What is Angel Style?
> 
> Another good lookin' workout TT





gwcaton said:


> Thats from our buddy ArchAngel.  Throw in a shrug at the top of your dead



 JD, Gary

Yeah, it's all Arch's fault.    They definitely make doing DLs harder.  They're OK at the lower weights, but I think they kept me from getting 5 on the last set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Come on man your making me feel bad!!! Now I feel like doing something tommorow.....



 Double D

What necessitated the week off?  I must have missed that post.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I just felt really burnt out. Didnt feel like doing anything. I dont know what it was. Besides I havent taken a week off in like 3 months I was due!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

You should take a week off every 2-3 months or so, I always have a hard time doing that.  I'll tell you one thing I've discovered, if you take off 5-7 days, and come back as strong or especially if stronger, then you NEEDED that time off.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I have heard alot of that JD. I just couldnt leave well enough alone I did some bw exercises today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

*Fri, Nov 3*

Incline Bench
135 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 4  too heavy, was trying to get 6
185 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 5
195 x 5
185 x 6

Tricep Extensions
Rope 7 plates x 7
V-bar 7 plates x 8
U-bar 7 plates x 8

BB Rows
135 x 6
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Lat Pulldowns
12 plates x 8
13 plates x 6
12 plates x 7

HS High Rows
200 x 8
200 x 7

Delt DB Raises (Side/Rear/Front)
15 x 8/8/8 (3 sets)

BB Curls
55 x 7
65 x 7
75 x 5

BW: 228

Cardio
None.  Legs were still fried from Wednesday.

Crappy workout, no doubt the result of less than optimal eating yesterday.  I worked offsite and there was no eating in the lab, so meals got screwed up.  Back on track today, though.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

I know how it goes with no eats at a work site. I was laying concrete a few years back and it was my first day and I didnt bring a lunch just money. I went from 5AM-7PM without any food. I wasnt only hungry, but pissed as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I went from 5AM-7PM without any food.



 Double D

My stomach starts rumbling if I go 4-5 hours without eating.  14 would be torture.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sat, Nov 4*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3

Paused Squats (about 3-4 seconds at the bottom)
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

Speed DLs
275 x 2 (5 sets)

SLDL
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Hamstrings were still tighter than a virgin bride on her wedding night.

Shrugs
135 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 8
325 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 20
90 x 20
115 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 8

Time: 57 minutes

BW: 227

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 20 minutes

Better workout today than yesterday, energy-wise.  The overtraining signs have disappeared.    I???m still doing the minimal carbs after lunch thing, although I did slip a little today.  At least the sugar cravings after dinner have gone away.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

325 shrugs, thats a massive shrug!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, Nov 4*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...



Very Westside-ish eh TT??


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> 325 shrugs, thats a massive shrug!



 Double D

Thanks.  I am sure feeling it today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Very Westside-ish eh TT??



  Now that you mention it,    it does bear a resemblance to westside, doesn't it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)

Check out the latest additions to the smilie family.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

I saw that and I knew there would be no doubt that you would enjoy it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling this is your fav TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Brother Triple, excellent w/o's going on in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Lookin good my friend...oh man new smileys he's gonna be on a rampage!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Brother Triple, excellent w/o's going on in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!



 Arch

Thanks for the wishes.  All is going well.  Good to see you around again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Lookin good my friend...oh man new smileys he's gonna be on a rampage!



 DB


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

*It's Beginning to Look a lot like Westside ...*

*Mon, Nov 6 *

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1 (cheated, too much arch)

BB Rows
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

CG Bench Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 4

Tricep Extensions
Reverse grip 7 plates x 8
U-bar 7 plates x 8

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5

Medium Grip Pull-ups (aka Burner pull-ups)
BW x 5
BW x 3

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 8 (2 sets)

BB Military Press
95 x 8
105 x 6

Preacher curls w/EZ bar
70 x 7
70 x 6

Time: 65 minutes.  Too much  instead of 

BW: 228

Cardio 
10 x 100 yd


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

damn that's a lot of work! Good for you, I would probably pass out from that workout///

and whats wrong with arch unless of course your ass came off the bench...arching is good remember?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Solid #'s being tossed about my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> damn that's a lot of work! Good for you, I would probably pass out from that workout///
> 
> and whats wrong with arch unless of course your ass came off the bench...arching is good remember?



 Stewart

It is a lot of work, but I don't wind up feeling as bad on it as I did when I tried the 5x5.

And yes, my ass did come off the bench.  At the same sticking point, halfway up.      I need more tricep work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Solid #'s being tossed about my Friend!!!



 Arch

Says the man who DLs 450 for reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Stewart
> 
> It is a lot of work, but I don't wind up feeling as bad on it as I did when I tried the 5x5.
> 
> And yes, my ass did come off the bench.  At the same sticking point, halfway up.      I need more tricep work.



yeah, practice what you preach dude


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is your fav TT?



I missed that one .......................


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, practice what you preach dude



 Stewart

I have a sneaking suspicion that Floor Presses will be makinga return soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother Triple!!! Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Floor Presses will be makinga return soon.


I bet they will


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Whats goin on BRother Triple!!! Hope all is well for you my Friend!!!



 Arch

Other than not enough hours in the day, everything is A-OK.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet they will



 JD

I've already got them pencilled in for next Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wed, Nov 8*

Speed Box Squats
165 x 2 (8 sets)

Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Shrugs
335 x 6 (2 sets)

RDL, 1 leg, DBs, reps are each leg
30 x 8
40 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
170 x 8
170 x 5

Hyperextensions
45 x 6 (4 sets)

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio 
Elliptical machine ??? 20 minutes

BW: 228

I???m slowly getting back into the Westside frame of mind.  Decent workout all things considered.


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

I was going to say that looks alot like westside. Fantastic deads. Very impressive! Straps or not?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was going to say that looks alot like westside. Fantastic deads. Very impressive! Straps or not?



 Double D

    Straps?  

I have retired my straps and can't remember the last time I used them.  I do use chalk, starting at 315.

Today was my DE Squat / ME Deadlift day.


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Well even more impressive then!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Trips, workouts looking good as ever.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Nov 8*
> 
> Speed Box Squats
> 165 x 2 (8 sets)
> ...



Nice job old timer!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Double D
> 
> Straps?
> 
> ...



yeah, never use straps anymore either, but chalk is a godsend...i can't believe how just a little bit of chalk sures your grip so much...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Straps or not?


We are talking about the Cap't here.  Straps, hell no....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 225 x 3
> 275 x 3
> 315 x 3
> ...


I am going to dead tomorrow night, and it isn't going to look anything like this..... Damn nice work Trips.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

takin' no prisoners, again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Hey Trips, workouts looking good as ever.



 boiler

Good to see you around here again.  Stop disappearing on us, OK?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Nice job old timer!!



   I've been waiting to use this smilie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> We are talking about the Cap't here.  Straps, hell no....



 JD

The only time I resort to straps is if the gym won't permit chalk and I'm worried about dropping the weights.  I couldn't use chalk at a gym in Spain, so then I used straps for shrugs.  After not having used them for so long, it seemed strange putting them on again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> takin' no prisoners, again!



 Burner

Thanks.  I'm trying!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I've been waiting to use this smilie.



ooops, my bad, I forgot not to antagonize (sp?) the old folks around here, I am waiting for my beatings


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Well TT dont worry bout it Stew is an old man to me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well TT dont worry bout it Stew is an old man to me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2006)

The trash talking has started.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2006)

*Fri, Nov 10*

Incline Bench
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 5

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 6

BB Rows
185 x 8
195 x 8
205 x 7

HS High Rows
230 x 8
230 x 8

Pull-ups
Wide grip ??? BW x 5, BW x 4
Med grip ??? BW x 4, BW x 3
Narrow grip ??? BW x 3, BW x 3

BW: 230    After effects of Chinese food last night.  

Time: 45 minutes  

Cardio - sprints
4 x 50 yd
4 x 60 yd
4 x 70 yd
2 x 80 yd


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Another excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! How goes it my Friend???


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

I really need to get into those sprints! You like those alot?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Another excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! How goes it my Friend???



Thanks, Arch.  Gearing up for the holiday season, hoping I don't gain too much weight.  I like the new avatar.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really need to get into those sprints! You like those alot?



 Double D

Believe it or not, I prefer the sprints to the elliptical machine.  Exercising outdoors is better than indoors.  I find that I can push myself more with the sprints than the machine.  And the sprinting definitely helped on the softball field.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, Arch.  Gearing up for the holiday season, hoping I don't gain too much weight.  I like the new avatar.



I hear ya, this is my favorite time of year!!! Hope it's everything you need/want my Friend!!! Thanks, I stumbled across the website to make them up for any state, kinda cool to play with ya know!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Sat, Nov. 11*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (2 sets)


That's it.  Pressed for time today, so I worked out at home.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2006)

Good lookin w/o!!! How do you like the Good mornings??? I have a disc problem so I'm a little leary about trying them!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

Archangel said:


> How do you like the Good mornings??? I have a disc problem so I'm a little leary about trying them!!!



 Arch

I find that I have to be careful with them.  Very strict form and with a weight that I can get at least 6 reps with.  Definitely not to failure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

*Mon, Nov 13 *

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1

BB Rows
135 x 5 (started with overhand grip)
185 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 4 (switched to underhand grip)
235 x 4
235 x 3
235 x 5 (back to overhand, with chalk)
245 x 3
245 x 4 (underhand, with chalk)

CG Bench Press
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 2

BB Military Press
115 x 5
115 x 3

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 3
BW x 3

Narrow Grip Pull-ups
BW x 3
BW x 3

Time: 75 minutes. 

BW: 230

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 20 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Triple, your Bent Over Rows are solid!!! I'm bringing them back into my routine on Friday!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Those are some SWEET rows, sir!
I just think of the power you must have to pull things...(in my case: if a bar fight...to grab somebody and send them sprawling backwards 20 feet..would be great...)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya trips!


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

TT I am goin to do some floor presses tommorow and if the leg is good I am doin some speed deads today. Damn are we the same person?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o Brother Triple, your Bent Over Rows are solid!!! I'm bringing them back into my routine on Friday!!!



 Arch

They're a great exercise.  I'll be sticking with the chalk, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Those are some SWEET rows, sir!
> I just think of the power you must have to pull things...(in my case: if a bar fight...to grab somebody and send them sprawling backwards 20 feet..would be great...)



 Burner

Yeah, for some reason pulling is easier for me than pushing.  Which explains my sucky squat numbers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Heya trips!



 Pylon

Good that you're back in the game.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn are we the same person?



 Double D

Well, if you're handsome and gorgeous, maybe we are.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Then its for sure, we are the same person! You are like a mirror image of me but older.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys are gorgeous?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys are gorgeous!



Thanks, JD.


----------



## Double D (Nov 15, 2006)

You know it......very matters fact. I'd do me......


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Then its for sure, we are the same person! You are like a mirror image of me but older.



  Did someone clone me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wed, Nov 15*

Speed Box Squats
185 x 2 (4 sets)

Paused Squats
185 x 2 (4 sets)

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 3
385 x 3
395 x 2
405 x 2

Shrugs
225 x 8 (front)
225 x 8 (rear)
245 x 8 (front)
245 x 5 (rear)

Since P-funk has warned me about doing these with a mixed grip, I???ve gone back to a double overhand grip with chalk.

Lunges
95 x 5 each leg, 2 sets

RDL, 1 leg, DBs, reps are each leg
40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 6

Hyperextensions
50 x 5 (5 sets)

Time: 62 minutes

Cardio 
Elliptical machine ??? 20 minutes

BW: 230.  Pigged out over the weekend.  Need to work on a little more self-control.


----------



## Double D (Nov 15, 2006)

Having a burger right now! Pig out no not me, urgh I mean us.....now Im confused!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> You know it......very matters fact. I'd do me......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

Solid workout looking workout Trips  .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2006)

Dude...I'm tired just from reading that w/out, Trips!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> 385 x 3
> ...



Heh, your Deads are double what I can do.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

I really like that workout TT. Whats with the low reps on deads? This is ME Squat/Dead day. Silly rabbit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid workout looking workout Trips  .



 JD

Thanks.  I was half expecting to see several of these:


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Dude...I'm tired just from reading that w/out, Trips!



 Pylon

I was rather beat after that too.  Could manage only 20 minutes on the elliptical.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Heh, your Deads are double what I can do.



 DOMS

Thanks.  For some reason, deads are my best lift.  I can't squat worth shit, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> I really like that workout TT. Whats with the low reps on deads? This is ME Squat/Dead day. Silly rabbit.



 Double D

It was DE Squat / ME Dead day, so that's the reason for the low reps on the deads.  On Saturday I'll switch and do ME Squat / DE Deads.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS
> 
> Thanks.  For some reason, deads are my best lift.  I can't squat worth shit, though.



I'm inclined to believe it's psychological.  Do you squat with a spotter or in a cage?


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice I wanna start doing that. I really like that!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, everyone has their lifts.  Some people are just stronger with DLs, I guess.  I'm the opposite.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! SOLID #'s!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !   I did some of your 1 leg db sldl's  last sunday. Did you hear me cursing your name ?  LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm inclined to believe it's psychological.  Do you squat with a spotter or in a cage?



 DOMS

I always squat in a cage.  I've got one at home too, so even when I do a quick workout at home instead of the gym, I'm covered.  I've dumped the bar on more than one occasion so I know what that feels like.  I'm not worried about getting buried.

Maybe I just have poor mechanics for squatting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice I wanna start doing that. I really like that!



 Double D

You mean splitting the ME squat and DLs up on different days?  I find it less taxing on my body that way.  Us old guys, you know?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Hey, everyone has their lifts.  Some people are just stronger with DLs, I guess.  I'm the opposite.



 Pylon

I've noticed that most people do DL more than they can squat.  It's just that there is a large difference in my two maxes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! SOLID #'s!!!



  H.I.T. Man

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip !   I did some of your 1 leg db sldl's  last sunday. Did you hear me cursing your name ?  LOL



 Gary

Glad you liked them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

*Fun with Drop Sets*

*Fri, Nov 17*

Except for the one warm-up, all exercises were done as drop sets.  Basically no rest except to change weights or setup for the next exercise.

Incline Bench
135 x 8 (warm-up)
195 x 7
155 x 6
135 x 5

Flat Bench Press
195 x 6
155 x 6
135 x 4

Decline Bench Press
195 x 4
155 x 6
135 x 5

BB Rows
195 x 11
175 x 8
155 x 6

Lat Pulldowns (plates x reps)
15 x 6
12 x 6
10 x 5

HS High Rows
240 x 7
190 x 6
140 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
195 x 8
155 x 6
135 x 5

Dips
BW+35 x 5
BW+20 x 3
BW x 3

Tricep extensions (plates x reps)
7 x 6
5 x 6
4 x 5

I wasn't planning on doing the extensions, but the set of dips didn't do much for me.

BB Military Press
90 x 8
70 x 6
50 x 6

BB Curls
70 x 9
50 x 6
40 x 6

BW: 229 

Time: 48 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Nov 17*
> 
> Except for the one warm-up, all exercises were done as drop sets.  Basically no rest except to change weights or setup for the next exercise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Wow !!  Mr.Intensity !



 Gary

And I'm paying for it today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

*Sat, Nov. 18*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1

Speed Deadlifts
305 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
255 x 8
255 x 5  
255 x 5   

Kept losing the grip, even with the chalk.   

Good Mornings
145 x 6
155 x 6
165 x 6

Lying Leg Curls (drop set)
75 x 8
50 x 6
37 x 6

Cable Crunch (plates)
10 x 15
11 x 10
11 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 5

BW: 228

Time: 57 minutes

Cardio
  It finally stopped raining.  
100 yd jog x 2
50 yd sprint x 8


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS
> 
> I always squat in a cage.  I've got one at home too, so even when I do a quick workout at home instead of the gym, I'm covered.  I've dumped the bar on more than one occasion so I know what that feels like.  I'm not worried about getting buried.
> 
> Maybe I just have poor mechanics for squatting.


Have you video taped yourself?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Have you video taped yourself?



Probably,  but not while working out .


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Probably,  but not while working out .


You ruined my setup.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Nov 17*
> 
> Except for the one warm-up, all exercises were done as drop sets.  Basically no rest except to change weights or setup for the next exercise.
> 
> ...




Sonofabitch!!!! That workout looks like mine. Except where the ME or DE bench lift?? But damn that is one hell of a workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sonofabitch!!!! That workout looks like mine. Except where the ME or DE bench lift?? But damn that is one hell of a workout!



Trip is known for "borrowing" .  But he does it as a form of flattery


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You ruined my setup.



Ooops !!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Ooops !!


Don't worry, I still respect you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Nov 17*
> 
> Except for the one warm-up, all exercises were done as drop sets. Basically no rest except to change weights or setup for the next exercise.
> 
> ...


 

Wow this is quite the change, what inspired this one TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Have you video taped yourself?



No.  I know that I tend to lean forward when trying to get out of the bottom position when the weight gets heavy.



gwcaton said:


> Probably,  but not while working out .


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sonofabitch!!!! That workout looks like mine. Except where the ME or DE bench lift?? But damn that is one hell of a workout!



Have you recently done a drop set workout?  I must have missed that one.
It was supposed to be my DE bench day, but I don't think I get a whole lot out of speed benching.  I'll do them once in a while, but I'm still playing around with DE bench day.




gwcaton said:


> Trip is known for "borrowing" .  But he does it as a form of flattery


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Makes sense TT. No I havent the only thing I have drop setted is my curls.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You ruined my setup.



What were you planning?  



gwcaton said:


> Ooops !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Wow this is quite the change, what inspired this one TT?



See above.  Just felt like trying something different on DE bench day.  I'm not planning on leaving Westside anytime soon.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Well done, trips.  

OK, I've missed a lot of time here, and you're doing things much different than my w/outs, so what are speed deads?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Speed deads are exploding upwards as fat as possible with about 60% of your 1rm. And the negative part of it going down pretty quick, but in a controlled fahion.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

So why just 2 in the set?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

You mean 2 reps? Well i dont know the answer to that really. You are basically doing 8-10 sets of 2-3 reps. It seems very easy, but it really helps with the fast twitch fibers.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> See above.  Just felt like trying something different on DE bench day.  I'm not planning on leaving Westside anytime soon.



how;s about just a good old high rep bodybuilder style RE Day (repetition effort) to replace DE days?  I hate the speed work too...kills my elbows and I can't really say I ever got anything out of it either.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I may start going back to rep work as well. I dont feel like I get anything outa speed work either.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent w/o's Brother Triple!!! You keep killin it in the Gym my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What were you planning?



A home-made pr0n joke.  But I was also going to talk about your form.

You said you lean forward.  Are you placing the bar too far back?  Maybe it's a weakness in your glutes?  Take my advice with a lot of salt (not just a grain), but I think that leaning forward would take a lot off of the glutes and place it on the hamstrings.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

was'sup, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well done, trips.
> 
> OK, I've missed a lot of time here, and you're doing things much different than my w/outs, so what are speed deads?



 Pylon

Double D got my back on that one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Speed deads are exploding upwards as fat as possible with about 60% of your 1rm. And the negative part of it going down pretty quick, but in a controlled fahion.



 DD


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pylon said:


> So why just 2 in the set?



 Pylon

Remember this is westside training, and the focus is on powerlifting.  In a meet you are only doing a single, so there is no need to train for endurance.
Actually speed deads can be singles or doubles.  The idea is to perform the lift as quickly as possible, maintaining good form.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> how;s about just a good old high rep bodybuilder style RE Day (repetition effort) to replace DE days?  I hate the speed work too...kills my elbows and I can't really say I ever got anything out of it either.



 Stewart

I've been thinking about the RE day.    We'll see.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

TT I think I am going to go back to it. I dont think I am getting much out of speed work. I feel like I am wasting my time. Who knows though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> I think I may start going back to rep work as well. I dont feel like I get anything outa speed work either.



 Double D

Maybe I'm not lifting heavy enough to make speed benching worthwhile.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

60% of 1rm? Is that what you are doing? I really never feel anything.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother Triple!!! You keep killin it in the Gym my Friend!!!



Thanks, H.I.T.Man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> A home-made pr0n joke.  But I was also going to talk about your form.
> 
> You said you lean forward.  Are you placing the bar too far back?  Maybe it's a weakness in your glutes?  Take my advice with a lot of salt (not just a grain), but I think that leaning forward would take a lot off of the glutes and place it on the hamstrings.



 DOMS

pr0n is good.  Sorry the joke got messed up.  

I'm going to try Stewart's advice and go with a wider stance.  We'll go from there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, trips!



 Burner

Howdy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> 60% of 1rm? Is that what you are doing? I really never feel anything.



I've tried from 50% up to about 65% percent.  From 50 to 55 it feels too light, as if the bar is going to fly up.  As the weight gets higher, the bar slows down.  At 65%, I think the reps aren't fast enough.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah I agree. I do mine with 190lbs I believe and its a good weight, but it just doesnt feel like I get alot out of it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Mon, Nov 20 *

Suspended CG Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1
255 x 1

These were harder than I thought they would have been.

CG Bench Press
225 x 4
225 x 3

Dips
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5

BB Rows
185 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Military Press
95 x 6
105 x 6

Narrow Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Time: 55 minutes. 

BW: 229

Cardio 
100 yd jog x 2
100 yd sprint x 2
50 yd sprint x 2
100 yd sprint x 2
50 yd sprint x 2
40 yd sprint x 4


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 21, 2006)

lookin good trips.  ur numbers are awesome...how is the cardio werkin out for ya?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2006)

wow !   Look at Trip go !!!  Awesome numbers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

we oughta rename him from 'Trips' to 'tris'...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> lookin good trips.  ur numbers are awesome...how is the cardio werkin out for ya?



 fyred

I like the outdoor cardio.  I can get the HR up much quicker and higher with the sprints.  Just got to get the weather to cooperate.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> wow !   Look at Trip go !!!  Awesome numbers



 Gary

Thanks, GW.  Got to keep up with the other 50+.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> we oughta rename him from 'Trips' to 'tris'...



 Burner

Nah, I've got puny arms.  Definitely not my strong point.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Nov 20 *
> 
> Suspended CG Bench Press
> 135 x 3
> ...


 

how do you do these?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> how do you do these?



In a power cage.  I use a flat bench elevated on two 6 inch wooden platforms. Then I set the safety bars so that when the barbell is resting on them, the barbell is 1-2 inches above my chest.  That's the starting position.  Press up and back down, let the barbell settle on the safety bars, and repeat.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> In a power cage. I use a flat bench elevated on two 6 inch wooden platforms. Then I set the safety bars so that when the barbell is resting on them, the barbell is 1-2 inches above my chest. That's the starting position. Press up and back down, let the barbell settle on the safety bars, and repeat.


 

Ahh, I see, isn't that technically just considered a rack press or a pin press?  When I saw suspended, I was thinking along the lines of actually suspending the barbell from the top of the cage using chains and then pressing, kind of like a suspended good morning in a cage.

Either way, they are still tough as hell.  Starting from that dead stop at the bottom is just plain old rough stuff


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Ahh, I see, isn't that technically just considered a rack press or a pin press?



  You're probably right.  I'll have to start calling them that instead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

*Wed, Nov 22.  ME Lower*

I???ve gone back to a more conventional Westside approach.  As I thought about it, doing a ME Deadlift workout on Wednesday and doing a ME Squat day on Saturday just wasn???t optimal.  I???ll be focusing on squats for now, but I have found that if I don???t deadlift on a regular basis, I lose strength in that lift.  So I???ll be doing a few token deads after squatting, just to try to keep the strength up.

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 1
275 x 1

Tried these with a slightly wider stance.  Still a little bit of forward lean at 275.

Deadlifts
365 x 1
415 x 1
445 x 1

Shrugs
275 x 6
275 x 5

RDL, 1 leg, DBs, reps are each leg
60 x 8
70 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 8
170 x 6
170 x 5

Hyperextensions
55 x 5 (4sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
12
8

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio - sprints (the word sprint is being generous  )
100 x 2
90 x 2
80 x 2
70 x 2
60 x 2

BW: 229.     I wonder what it will be on Friday?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

You is a strong old fella 

Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Nov 22.  ME Lower*
> 
> I???ve gone back to a more conventional Westside approach.  As I thought about it, doing a ME Deadlift workout on Wednesday and doing a ME Squat day on Saturday just wasn???t optimal.  I???ll be focusing on squats for now, but I have found that if I don???t deadlift on a regular basis, I lose strength in that lift.  So I???ll be doing a few token deads after squatting, just to try to keep the strength up.



you know, I am actually going to try that same thing.  I am gonna do a ME deadlift and a ME squat in the same week.  I haven't done it yet, so I don't know what's going to happen.

I agree that you have to deadlift regularly or else you will lose strength, kind of the use it or lose it principle.  I don't like how westside tells you to get strong a similar lifts to the actual powerlifts.  I think you need to do the actual powerlifts to get strong at them, or at least include them in a rotation of ME exercises.

I deadlifted on Sunday.  I just don't think it makes sense to not do a 1RM squat until my 2 or 3 week deadlift run is over.  On the flip side, I want to keep progressing my deadlift so to alternate weeks of squats and deadlifts doesn't seem optimal to me either.  so the only logical conclusion is to do them both in the same week!

Now let me ask you this....what do you think contributes more to overall fatigue from these workouts...is it the 1RM attempts or all the assistance work we do?

I am trying to make a case of doing less intense accessory work (high rep, not to failure stuff) and just focusing on increasing the ME lifts.  In fact, I might not even attempt to make weight progress on the accessory lifts, maybe rep progress or just a lot of reps to add to the total workload.  I am also attempting to train more instinctively in my workout days.  for example, if I have been on a day on/day off schedule, yet I come home from work and feel great on an "off" day, why shouldn't I work out on that day and take advantage of that feeling?  Or I just wait for my regular "scheduled" day and I may feel like crap on that day, so I wasted a good day....


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

oh and I love how you say a 445 deadlift is a "token" deadlift.....hahaha
beast!


----------



## Double D (Nov 22, 2006)

445 is a big dead. Fuckin beast. 

Stewart and TT I am going to incorporate some 3x3 into my lower routines. On ME squat day I am also going to do 3x3 on deads. And vice versa. I wanna see it does. Maybe a bad idea, but who knows?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Triple!!! Hope your Thanksgiving is a GREAT one my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> 445 is a big dead. Fuckin beast.
> 
> Stewart and TT I am going to incorporate some 3x3 into my lower routines. On ME squat day I am also going to do 3x3 on deads. And vice versa. I wanna see it does. Maybe a bad idea, but who knows?



you'll probably do fine, just have to resist the urge to lift the bigger weight for that 1RM, lol....

I tossed around an idea of doing 5 singles on the ME days for the lifts.  Start at 90% of 1RM, then the next week go to 95% for the 5 singles, then the third week, go for a new 1RM.  But I think I change things up too much as it is, so I am sticking with the straight 1Rm's for now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 365 x 1
> 415 x 1
> 445 x 1


Every time I'm encouraged with my own deads, I see this crap  .  Usually it's someone 20 years younger and I can fall back on the 'I'm just an old man trying to keep up".  That excuse won't work with Trips around  .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah...hey old man...nice deads!
way to go! I ttell ya what: You earned that turkey dinner. Dig in and have fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> You is a strong old fella
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !



 Gary

Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Stewart



Stewart20 said:


> you know, I am actually going to try that same thing.  I am gonna do a ME deadlift and a ME squat in the same week.  I haven't done it yet, so I don't know what's going to happen.



That's what I was doing, but on different days, and all out on both days.  Now they're both on the same day, with the total volume cut down, about in half.



> I agree that you have to deadlift regularly or else you will lose strength, kind of the use it or lose it principle.  I don't like how westside tells you to get strong a similar lifts to the actual powerlifts.  I think you need to do the actual powerlifts to get strong at them, or at least include them in a rotation of ME exercises.
> 
> I deadlifted on Sunday.  I just don't think it makes sense to not do a 1RM squat until my 2 or 3 week deadlift run is over.  On the flip side, I want to keep progressing my deadlift so to alternate weeks of squats and deadlifts doesn't seem optimal to me either.  so the only logical conclusion is to do them both in the same week!



Sounds reasonable to me.



> Now let me ask you this....what do you think contributes more to overall fatigue from these workouts...is it the 1RM attempts or all the assistance work we do?
> 
> I am trying to make a case of doing less intense accessory work (high rep, not to failure stuff) and just focusing on increasing the ME lifts.  In fact, I might not even attempt to make weight progress on the accessory lifts, maybe rep progress or just a lot of reps to add to the total workload.



Unless the volume for the assistance work is ungodly (upwards of 30-40 sets, for example), I would say the 1RM attempts are hardest on the body.  That's one of the reason's why I won't attempt singles every week, sometimes stopping at the point where triples become difficult.



> I am also attempting to train more instinctively in my workout days.  for example, if I have been on a day on/day off schedule, yet I come home from work and feel great on an "off" day, why shouldn't I work out on that day and take advantage of that feeling?  Or I just wait for my regular "scheduled" day and I may feel like crap on that day, so I wasted a good day....



I answered you in your other thread, but I don't go with the instinctive training.  I will postpone a workout if I'm not up for it, but I won't move a workout up in the sequence unless I know I won't be able to work out on the scheduled day.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I am gonna refer to you as: 'Tris' from now on....

Hey Tris! Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> 445 is a big dead. Fuckin beast.
> 
> Stewart and TT I am going to incorporate some 3x3 into my lower routines. On ME squat day I am also going to do 3x3 on deads. And vice versa. I wanna see it does. Maybe a bad idea, but who knows?



 Double D

Thanks DD, but I want to get back to at least 2xBW.  I may try the 3x3 (or even 2x3) for deads on ME day when I don't want to attempt a 1 RM.  It doesn't sound like a bad idea at all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o Brother Triple!!! Hope your Thanksgiving is a GREAT one my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  Enjoy the holiday with your family.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Every time I'm encouraged with my own deads, I see this *crap*  .  Usually it's someone 20 years younger and I can fall back on the 'I'm just an old man trying to keep up".  That excuse won't work with Trips around  .



 JD

I thought you trademarked the term Jersey Crapp?  

Have you tried doing just singles in a workout?  Don't start too light and see what the body can handle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...hey old man...nice deads!
> way to go! I ttell ya what: You earned that turkey dinner. Dig in and have fun.



 Burner

Thanks, youngster!  And don't worry about that 20 lb turkey sitting in my fridge.  I'll take care of it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Unless the volume for the assistance work is ungodly (upwards of 30-40 sets, for example), I would say the 1RM attempts are hardest on the body.  That's one of the reason's why I won't attempt singles every week, sometimes stopping at the point where triples become difficult.



See, that's weird, I get more wiped from the volume of the assistance work, and I don't even do that much really.  When I do my 1RM attempts, I do them first and usually fly right through them.  Then the assistance work just finishes me off.  I think I could do the max attempts all the time if I were to just cut the assistance work on the days i am "not feeling it", and just do more on the days I am feeling good.  I guess, as long as my main lifts are progressing, if I cut out a couple sets of curls or side laterals, it really won't hurt me.  If my main lifts start to really stall and suffer, then I know I am doing too much and it's time to change something


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

remember: it's protein...load up the plate!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

so...here's a question, as you know how I do my deads: pyramid from 15 reps to working sets of 5.
Think it would be good to do that one week..then the next week, mroe like you do: heavier 1 rep sets?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...here's a question, as you know how I do my deads: pyramid from 15 reps to working sets of 5.
> Think it would be good to do that one week..then the next week, mroe like you do: heavier 1 rep sets?



If you never go below 5 reps, I would not suggest going right to singles.  Do triples for a few weeks, then go to doubles and singles.  You should let your body get used to the heavier loads gradually.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

sweet.
well..last week, I did sets of 4 - 5...so...move to a set of three on Saturday...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2006)

This will give you an idea of what happened today.


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

Its just so tough to do singles on a regular basis because those are kinda tough to keep form (even though I do it all the time). 

HI TT HOW YA DOING? 

Hope the turkey day was excellent. I am stuffed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its just so tough to do singles on a regular basis because those are kinda tough to keep form (even though I do it all the time).
> 
> HI TT HOW YA DOING?
> 
> Hope the turkey day was excellent. I am stuffed.



 Double D

I forgot to post my Thanksgiving day workout.


20 lb turkey deadlifts (into and out of the oven)
HIIE (high intensity interval eating)
bathroom squats


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL, LOVE the new routine, I say *JC* training for sure!!! Hope your Thanksgiving was GREAT my Friend!!!



*JC* = Jersey Crapp


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

Archangel said:


> LOL, LOVE the new routine, I say *JC* training for sure!!! Hope your Thanksgiving was GREAT my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  It was a good day despite the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over.  Did lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Did a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Then woke up and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again.  Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

*Fri, Nov 24*

Incline DB Press
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6

Flat DB Press
80 x 7
80 x 6

Decline DB Press
80 x 7
80 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 9
155 x 8

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 5

Tricep extensions (plates x reps)
5 x 12
6 x 11

DB Rows (reps are each arm)
80 x 10
85 x 10
90 x 8

Lat Pulldowns (plates x reps)
12 x 8
12 x 7
12 x 5

HS High Rows
200 x 8
200 x 8

Seated DB Military Press
25 x 12
30 x 11
35 x 7

BB Curls
65 x 9
65 x 8

BW:    

Time: 63 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 20 minutes


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

Whats up with pressing as much as bench as you do on incline?

Nice bw by the way. haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2006)

that almost looked like a circuit workout today, was this in response to the gorge fest yesterday????


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats up with pressing as much as bench as you do on incline?
> 
> Nice bw by the way. haha



 Double D

I haven't done DB pressing in a long time, so this was just a feeling out workout, trying to figure out what weights to use.  I hope to adjust the weights better next time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> that almost looked like a circuit workout today, was this in response to the gorge fest yesterday????



 Stewart

It's my DE upper day, which I'm still playing around with.  Last week it was drop sets.  This week it was the dumbbell workout.  I liked the DBs better than the drop sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

*Sat, Nov 25*

Paused Squats
205 x 2 (12 sets)

These should be box squats, but I don???t have anything at home that I can use.

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 7

Short and sweet.  Pressed for time today, so I worked out at home.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 25, 2006)

triple threat how much do you weigh? What are some goals you got?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> triple threat how much do you weigh? What are some goals you got?



  Welcome to my journal, Brutus.

I'm packing a not-so-svelte 230 lbs on a 6 ft frame.  Body fat is probably somewhere around the 18% mark, give or take a couple of %.  At the age of 52, gaining a lot of size is not very high on my priority list, nor is it very likely to occur without some form of Vitamin S.  I've been lifting since I was 24, so I've used up all my newbie gains, too.  

I'd like to maintain (or not lose too much of) my strength.  I don't want to turn into a decrepit old man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

C'mon ... you've only been working out for almost 30 years......You can squeeze a few "newbie gains" out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 25, 2006)

haha...havent commented i n while...hows it goin trips...yea...like moomba sed...im sure u can get somee newbie gains in there...for the numbers u put up...haha...lookin good man...keep up the good work...

and for 52...ur probably the strongest man i know...at that age at least...damn


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

was'sup, Trips!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

nice wo's Trip, 

Your BW on Friday reminds me of mine .  Back to the grind for another 3-4 weeks 'til the next holiday(s)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm packing a not-so-svelte 230 lbs on a 6 ft frame. Body fat is probably somewhere around the 18% mark, give or take a couple of %. At the age of 52, gaining a lot of size is not very high on my priority list, nor is it very likely to occur without some form of Vitamin S. I've been lifting since I was 24, so I've used up all my newbie gains, too.
> 
> I'd like to maintain (or not lose too much of) my strength. I don't want to turn into a decrepit old man.


Man, does this sound familar!  Except my bf is higher, and I started at 34....


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 26, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Ahh, I see, isn't that technically just considered a rack press or a pin press?  When I saw suspended, I was thinking along the lines of actually suspending the barbell from the top of the cage using chains and then pressing, kind of like a suspended good morning in a cage.
> 
> Either way, they are still tough as hell.  Starting from that dead stop at the bottom is just plain old rough stuff



I'm a little late, but what you're referring to is a "reverse band" bench press... I think it's always done with bands... I've never seen or heard of it done with chains, but I guess it *could* be possible. You can also use reverse bands on squats and deadlifts. Using reverse bands works the lockout more, whereas what Trips did by suspending his CG press was working the bottom portion more because the stretch reflex is taken out of the movement. 

I think a rack press or a pin press is usually done with the pins higher up shortening the ROM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> C'mon ... you've only been working out for almost 30 years......You can squeeze a few "newbie gains" out



 YM

So you do think it's possible to teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> haha...havent commented i n while...hows it goin trips...yea...like moomba sed...im sure u can get somee newbie gains in there...for the numbers u put up...haha...lookin good man...keep up the good work...
> 
> and for 52...ur probably the strongest man i know...at that age at least...damn



 fyred

Things are going good.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, Trips!



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> nice wo's Trip,
> 
> Your BW on Friday reminds me of mine .  Back to the grind for another 3-4 weeks 'til the next holiday(s)



 Gary

This time of year it's very difficult to not gain a few pounds.  Too many temptations.  In a way I'll be glad when January rolls around and things get back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Man, does this sound familar!  Except my bf is higher, and I started at 34....



 JD

I often wonder what would have happened if I had started lifting in my teens.  Who knows, I may have alread burned out by now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm a little late, but what you're referring to is a "reverse band" bench press... I think it's always done with bands... I've never seen or heard of it done with chains, but I guess it *could* be possible. You can also use reverse bands on squats and deadlifts. Using reverse bands works the lockout more, whereas what Trips did by suspending his CG press was working the bottom portion more because the stretch reflex is taken out of the movement.
> 
> I think a rack press or a pin press is usually done with the pins higher up shortening the ROM.



 Sean

Thanks for clearing that up for us.  I was trying to take the stretch reflex out of the press.  Perhaps I should set the safety bars higher to work only the triceps?  Or maybe use bands?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Sean
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for us.  I was trying to take the stretch reflex out of the press.  Perhaps I should set the safety bars higher to work only the triceps?  Or maybe use bands?



Depends what you're trying to do. If you lockout is weak then yeah, setting the bars higher may help, and may using reverse bands... If you're weak off the chest suspending pressing, normal band press, and pause presses would may help... Of course I'm fairly sure you know most of this.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> I often wonder what would have happened if I had started lifting in my teens.  Who knows, I may have alread burned out by now.




My dad bought me my first barbell/dumbells when I was 15, basically been at it since then . You'd think I'd have more to show for it LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

Hope your weekend was Great Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> I often wonder what would have happened if I had started lifting in my teens.  Who knows, I may have alread burned out by now.



More than likely... Sometimes I feel like I'm falling apart at 20 years old .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Just wait till you hit 30.  It's all downhill from there....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah..but a helluva ride....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Just wait till you hit 30. It's all downhill from there....


I always felt my 'prime' was my early 30s, but as far as weight training goes it wasn't unitl my late 40s where I felt I started going backwards.  Mainly lack of endurance and injuries.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey TT hit some BP this weekend and absolutly killed it. I hit one ball every bit of 380. I felt pretty good.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

BP?  You're supposed to be working on your golf swing this time of year.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> My dad bought me my first barbell/dumbells when I was 15, basically been at it since then . You'd think I'd have more to show for it LOL



 Gary

You do have a lot to show for it.  Think how much worse it would be if you didn't work out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hope your weekend was Great Brother Triple!!!



 Arch

Actually it was great.  Everyone left to visit relatives and I got to stay home and relax.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> More than likely... Sometimes I feel like I'm falling apart at 20 years old .



 Sean

You've gotta pace yourself.  You've got a long way to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Just wait till you hit 30.  It's all downhill from there....



  Guess I've been going downhill for a long time.  Am I gaining momentum?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah..but a helluva ride....



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I always felt my 'prime' was my early 30s, but as far as weight training goes it wasn't unitl my late 40s where I felt I started going backwards.  Mainly lack of endurance and injuries.



 JD

That's one really annoying thing about getting older.  Recovering from injuries takes a lot longer now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey TT hit some BP this weekend and absolutly killed it. I hit one ball every bit of 380. I felt pretty good.



 Double D

Lucky bastard.  I would love to be able to take some swings this time of year.  Last weekend would have been a perfect time too, with the weather being warmer than usual for this time of year.

380 is a damn nice shot, certainly well out of my league.  What are you hitting with and what kind of ball?  310 is about my limit, but I can't do that consistently.  That's with a White Steel and .44 ball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

*Mon, Nov 27 ME BP*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

Dips
BW+35 x 5 (3 sets)

Triceps Extensions
Rope 6.5 plates x 8
Reverse grip 6.5 x 7
U-bar 6.5 x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Rows
135 x 8
225 x 7 (overhand)
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5 (underhand)
225 x 5

Time: 50 minutes 

BW: Still not telling  

Cardio 
40 yd sprint x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

*Wed, Nov 29.  ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
305 x 1

Thought about 315, but didn???t do it.  It???s the thought that counts, right?  

Deadlifts
315 x 1
385 x 1
435 x 1
465 x 1    2 x BW 
485 

A mixed bag of deadlift results today.  I struggled with 435, but it went up.  465 was easy and as smooth as could be.  The 485 felt as if someone had glued the plates to the floor.  

SLDL
225 x 5 (4 sets)

45 degree Leg Press
450 x 12
540 x 12

HS Low Row
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 7

Cable Crunch (plates x reps)
8 x 12
10 x 12
11 x 8
11 x 7

Hanging Leg Raises
10
7

Time: 70 minutes  (long RIs during the 1 rep sets)

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2006)

I like those leg presses...especially after all the other work


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> BW: Still not telling


 

I KNOW WHAT IT IS!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Nov 29. ME Squat/DL*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...


 
So I see the race to 500 has fired you up eh?


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

Massive dead!!!

A White Steel is a very good single wall bat. But put a composite in your hands and add another 20 feet onto that ball. I was hitting 525 compression ball. But it was 44 cor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I like those leg presses...especially after all the other work



 Billie

Long time no see!  Good to have you back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I KNOW WHAT IT IS!



 Stewart

  I was wondering if anyone was going to catch that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> So I see the race to 500 has fired you up eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> A White Steel is a very good single wall bat. But put a composite in your hands and add another 20 feet onto that ball. I was hitting 525 compression ball. But it was 44 cor.



 Double D

An extra 20 feet still doesn't get me anywhere near your shot.    I've only used a composite once during BP, but the balls were mush and not going anywhere.  The league I play in is single wall only, which given the talent level, is sufficient.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

dam..u did SLDL AFTER those monster deads????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice wo's Mr. Trip ,

Like those bench numbers and the deads !


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> dam..u did SLDL AFTER those monster deads????



 Burner

Sure did, and right about now, those hammies are mighty upset at me.  I've been doing DB RDLs for the past couple of weeks, and I feel them hitting the hamstrings, but those SLDLs hit them much harder.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo's Mr. Trip ,
> 
> Like those bench numbers and the deads !



 Gary

Thanks.  I've got to uphold the honor of the 50+ club, in DLs at least.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Double D
> 
> Lucky bastard. I would love to be able to take some swings this time of year. Last weekend would have been a perfect time too, with the weather being warmer than usual for this time of year.
> 
> 380 is a damn nice shot, certainly well out of my league. What are you hitting with and what kind of ball? 310 is about my limit, but I can't do that consistently. That's with a White Steel and .44 ball.


At first I thought you guys were talking drivers off the tee!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I've got to uphold the honor of the 50+ club, in DLs at least.


Somebody has to!  Gary and I will sit on the sidelines eating brats and drinking beer and egging you on.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

hhhmmm...brats....can I come too?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Triple Threat
> I've got to uphold the honor of the 50+ club, in DLs at least.





JerseyDevil said:


> Somebody has to!  Gary and I will sit on the sidelines eating brats and drinking beer and egging you on.



Oh man ! Brats !!! I love them things !!!

You go Trip !


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Somebody has to!  Gary and I will sit on the sidelines eating brats and drinking beer and egging you on.



I hope you guys have lots of brats and beer.  This may take a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hhhmmm...brats....can I come too?



JD, better double up on that order.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Oh man ! Brats !!! I love them things !!!
> 
> You go Trip !



 Gary

Pull up a chair and enjoy the food.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

*Fri, Dec 1*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 4
135 x 8 (switched to suspended here)
165 x 8
185 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 7

BB Rows
215 x 8
215 x 7

Flat DB Press
85 x 8
85 x 6

HS High Row
210 x 8
220 x 8

Dips
BW+20 x 6
BW x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

BW: 229


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)

*Sat, Dec 2*

Squats
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 6
215 x 6

Paused Squats
215 x 2 (4 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
325 x 1 (4 sets)


This may not look like much, but my legs were positively aching on Sunday.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

looks like you've been busy ,


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

tomorrow should be even better....


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Your leg workouts dont always have to be about quantity, but quality. Nice numbers big fella.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> looks like you've been busy ,



 Gary

Yes, too busy.  Those two workouts did a number on me.  I think I've got to cut down Friday's volume if I'm going to work out on Saturday, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> tomorrow should be even better....



 Burner

You should have seen me Sunday night trying to pick up something off the floor.  Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your leg workouts dont always have to be about quantity, but quality. Nice numbers big fella.



 Double D

You're right, it's all about the intensity.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

*Mon, Dec 4 ME BP*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5 
225 x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6

Skull Crushers
55 x 10
65 x 10

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Rows
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 4

BB Military Press
95 x 7
95 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

Time: 60 minutes 

BW: 231   

Cardio 
Elliptical machine ??? 30 minutes.    For more info, see BW above.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2006)

still too cold to do your sprints outside??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

you weren't tempted to try 300 today???  only 5 little pounds away!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !   Dips are looking good , nice benching !


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I was thinking the same Stew! No way on that? So your bodyweight is a little high, it is winter. I weighed today at my heaviest in a very long time, 223!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was thinking the same Stew! No way on that? So your bodyweight is a little high, it is winter. I weighed today at my heaviest in a very long time, 223!!!!!


LARD ASS!!! FATTY!  
(even more funny...coming from me...)


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

seriously...DAMN! Fat Ass!! hahaha, even I don't weigh that much, I am down to a whopping 217 as of this morning, but yeah, the midsection is not where I want it to be, but hey, it comes in handy during the cold months though right?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I keep telling myself that,...but it's cold out...I'm still cold...and Iv'e got ALL kinds of insulation....


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I tell ya...I got some work to do. Around March though, I will be below 210 probably more like 205. I gurantee that!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like to be back to 185 by march...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Just posted it in my journal, but in high school which was like 6 or 7 years ago I weighed about 160.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Just posted it in my journal, but in high school which was like 6 or 7 years ago I weighed about 160.


 
When I was in high school and up until my junior year of college, I was about 5'10" and a whopping 145 pounds!  I was quite pathetic, maybe I have a subconscious issue with that and that's why I care so much about how big I am now?  Hmmm, I think I just Freuded myself or something, hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

oh.....THAT"S why u pick on guys in bars....YOU were the skinny kid in school! it's PAYBACK TIME!

I cannot even remember the last time I was 160....I got out of the AF at 168...and my friend thought I looked skinny....dam, brotha!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Atleast I wasnt 145, haha....

Yeah I was awefully skinny, but I had a good base then as well. I lifted all through high school, but never really ate. Whenever I got out I got it all together. Although now I eat a little more than I should, haha. I am not worried, I will be back to normal after a while. Besdies with numbers on the rise I cant bitch to much.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I  was around 180 all thru high school. I think that's about the range I want to get back to.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> still too cold to do your sprints outside??



 Billie

It was today.  34 and wet snow falling, so it was inside cardio day.  I do run outside whenever the weather cooperates.  I don't mind cold, but rain and snow tend to keep me indoors.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> you weren't tempted to try 300 today???  only 5 little pounds away!



 Stewart

If I had never done 300 before, I would have been tempted.  I'll get it eventually.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

What did YOU weigh in high school Trips? I honestly don't remember. 170 or so I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip !   Dips are looking good , nice benching !



 Gary

Thanks.  My goal is to be able to do dips with what YM does.    Hey, it's good to have goals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was thinking the same Stew! No way on that? So your bodyweight is a little high, it is winter. I weighed today at my heaviest in a very long time, 223!!!!!



 Double D

I was just surprised to have gained a couple of pounds over the weekend, since I had been careful with what I ate.  I guess not careful enough.  

I'm not too disappointed.  My weight has been fluctuating between 228 and 232 lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Just posted it in my journal, but in high school which was like 6 or 7 years ago I weighed about 160.



I graduated high school at 150.  Four years later I weighed 160 after college.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> When I was in high school and up until my junior year of college, I was about 5'10" and a whopping 145 pounds!  I was quite pathetic, maybe I have a subconscious issue with that and that's why I care so much about how big I am now?  Hmmm, I think I just Freuded myself or something, hehe



Man, we were all a bunch of runts.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent w/o's BRother Triple, lookin Strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Arch


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, I worked out today.  Yes, it sucked.  Yes, I will post the details tomorrow.  Any more questions?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Man, we were all a bunch of runts.



High school - Jr year 6'  wrestled 128 lb class  .Sr year weight 156


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes, I worked out today.  Yes, it sucked.  Yes, I will post the details tomorrow.  Any more questions?



Why is the sky blue ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> High school - Jr year 6'  wrestled 128 lb class  .Sr year weight 156



That's quite an increase in just one year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Why is the sky blue ?



  You may not believe this, but my son asked me that very question tonight.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> That's quite an increase in just one year.



First year of weights . I think my arms went from 10 1/2  to 13


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Why is the sky blue ?



Because if it was green, we wouldn't know where to stop mowing.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats up BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2006)

*As promised, here's the sucky workout*

*Wed, Dec 6  ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
275 x 2
275 x 2

Deadlifts
365 x 1
425 x 1

Lunges (reps are per leg)
45 x 8  Go ahead and laugh. Yes, it's the empty bar.
65 x 8
75 x 6

Hyperextensions
0 x 8
20 x 8
25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 7

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
160 x 6
160 x 4

Cable Crunch (plates x reps)
11 x 8
11 x 6

Time: 50 minutes 

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes

Legs were still hurting big time from last Saturday???s workout.  I never have DOMS that long.  It put quite a damper on the workout.


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

Impressive workout trips. Nice deads, especailly after all of that squatting. I am wanting to try that bat drill soon. Probably make it as kind of a cardio deal.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice wo Trip !  I'm not laffing at your lunges, I hate those things!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Impressive workout trips. Nice deads, especailly after all of that squatting. I am wanting to try that bat drill soon. Probably make it as kind of a cardio deal.



 Double D

Thanks.  I do the bat drill prior to my sprints.  That's even more incentive to get outside and do cardio.  I keep the bats in my truck along with my cleats, so when I change shoes I'm reminded to do the bat drill.  Twice a week now is OK, but I want to up it to 4-5 times a week sometime early next year.  I still need to get a 20 ouncer.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip !  I'm not laffing at your lunges, I hate those things!!



 Gary

I thought the lunges might have loosened the legs up a bit.  I was wrong.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Dec 6 ME Squat/DL*
> 
> Lunges (reps are per leg)
> 45 x 8 Go ahead and laugh. Yes, it's the empty bar.
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

No laughing here my Friend, Lunges make me HURL!!! Don't be so down on yourself, your doing stuff that not just anyone will/can do!!! Keep that chin up and heart light!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


>


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Archangel said:


> No laughing here my Friend, Lunges make me HURL!!! Don't be so down on yourself, your doing stuff that not just anyone will/can do!!! Keep that chin up and heart light!!!



 Arch

I was just annoyed that my legs were still hurting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I really like the slower rep speed, constant reminder to focus on the muscle and form, Good Stuff you should try it my Friend!!!



I tried doing this workout with a 3x3x cadence, but it was difficult to maintain that throughout.  By the end of the set, it was barely 2x2x.  The target was 9 reps per set.  Even with a lighter weight, I wasn't always successful. 

*Fri, Dec 8*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 9
165 x 9
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 5

Incline BB Press
135 x 9
165 x 6
165 x 6

Dips
BW x 6
BW x 5

Skull Crushers
45 x 9
45 x 9

Lat Pull-downs (plates x reps)
6 x 9
8 x 9
9 x 8

HS Low Row
90 x 9
120 x 8
120 x 8

HS High Row
140 x 8
140 x 7

BB Military Press
50 x 9
60 x 9

EZ Preacher Curls
55 x 9
55 x 9
55 x 9

BW: 230

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Killer workout Trips, very nice.

So is the White Steel the only bat ya got? 

And when are ya coming around to hit some BP?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Killer workout Trips, very nice.
> 
> So is the White Steel the only bat ya got?
> 
> And when are ya coming around to hit some BP?



 Double D

That workout felt great!  Doing the slower cadence, and hence a longer set timewise, showed me that I've been doing low rep sets for too long now.  Muscular endurance is in the crapper.

The White Steel is the only bat I use in a game.  I've got an old 38 oz bat that I use to warmup.  I forget the model but it's easily 20 years old.  Hard to believe I used to swing that in games.   It's so worn that there are no markings on it at all.  That's the heavy bat I use for the bat speed drill.

I've also got a 26 oz Worth that I had been using the previous 2-3 years.  It's starting to show signs of wear and tear (besides me, several people on the team like to use it), so that's when I switched to the White Steel.   The White Steel has been used for only 8-10 games so far.  It took a while to get used to the end-loading.  I'm hoping for some better numbers next year.

I would love to take some BP, but unfortunately, Illinois is a bit too far to drive.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sat, Dec 9*

Box Squats
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Paused Squats
185 x 2
205 x 2
215 x 2 (6 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
335 x 1 (5 sets)
355 x 1 (5 sets)  

Can you tell that my legs don???t hurt any more?  

Now for some lifting with 3x3x cadence.

SLDL
225 x 5  Too much weight at that cadence
185 x 6
185 x 4  Forearms are burning now.  

Shrugs
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 5  Even with chalk, it was hard to hold the weight.  

Leg Press
450 x 9
450 x 6    That slower cadence really did a number on me here.

Resumed normal cadence here.

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 8
160 x 5
145 x 8

Hyperextensions
35 x 8
40 x 6
40 x 6

Cardio
100 yd sprints x 6
In my mind I was sprinting.  In reality I was doing a fast jog.

Time: 75 minutes.  I didn't exactly hurry through this workout.  

BW: 229


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

sorry I've been gone this week, it looks like you are doing great Trips!


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

I would cut those sprints down to 50 yard sprints and go harder. What do you think?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

nice workout, trips!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

16 sets of squats !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

Trips...I'm loving the Christmas Smileys!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> sorry I've been gone this week, it looks like you are doing great Trips!



 Billie

Thanks.  Doing well for an old guy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> I would cut those sprints down to 50 yard sprints and go harder. What do you think?



 Double D

I like doing the sprints from 40 yds up to 100 yds, although I think 40-60 is best.  The day I did all 100's my legs were somewhat tired and I knew that I couldn't go all out, so I did the longer distance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> nice workout, trips!



 Burner

Thanks, Burner.  Now I'd like the opportunity to say the same to you.  <hint, hint>


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> 16 sets of squats !



 Gary

A lot of sets, but each set was only 2 reps and at about 70% of 1RM, so it wasn't all that taxing.  I was trying to pay close attention to form.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Thanks, Burner. Now I'd like the opportunity to say the same to you. <hint, hint>


gimme a couple days...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Your w/o's are killin me, I would buckle with all that!!! Definatly tip my hat to you BRother Triple!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Gary
> 
> A lot of sets, but each set was only 2 reps and at about 70% of 1RM, so it wasn't all that taxing.  I was trying to pay close attention to form.



I see, did it work ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

What g-dub said. 16 SETS OF SQUATS.  Holy crap!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> What g-dub said. 16 SETS OF SQUATS.  Holy crap!


The man is a _sick_ mo-fo!









I wish I was that sick.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Mmmm...squats......


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Your w/o's are killin me, I would buckle with all that!!! Definatly tip my hat to you BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

What do they say?  That which does not kill you makes  you stronger?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I see, did it work ?




 Gary

Yes, actually.  It's easy to keep good form when working with that light of a weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> What g-dub said. 16 SETS OF SQUATS.  Holy crap!




 JD

Perhaps I should try 1 set for each year of age?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The man is a _sick_ mo-fo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 DOMS

Have patience.  In another 18 years, with some training, you can be that sick too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Mmmm...squats......



 Py

Does a body good!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought milk did a body good?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

That too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

*Mon, Dec 11 ME BP*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
265 x 2

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
205 x 6
205 x 5
185 x 6

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Skull Crushers
75 x 9
75 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Rows
235 x 5
235 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

BW: 230

Cardio?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

*Wed, Dec 13  ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1

Deadlifts
365 x 1
405 x 1
475 x 1  I had 477 in me easily.   

Lunge (reps are per leg)
95 x 6
105 x 5

SLDL
225 x 6
225 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 6

Hyperextensions
40 x 8 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
9
8

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2006)

Lunges ! Abs !  Dips ! Pullups ! Chinups !!    You da man Trip  

Did you use to be on dip/pullup welfare ?  Come a long way


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Lunges ! Abs ! Dips ! Pullups ! Chinups !!


oh my!


Nice workouts, mi amigo!


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> What do they say?  That which does not kill you makes  you stronger?



Hey thats my quote. Check out my sig.


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

475 on deads? Trap bar?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Lunges ! Abs !  Dips ! Pullups ! Chinups !!    You da man Trip
> 
> Did you use to be on dip/pullup welfare ?  Come a long way



 Gary

 I did used to be on pullup welfare.  I haven't had to resort to dip welfare, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh my!
> 
> 
> Nice workouts, mi amigo!



 Burner

Gracias!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> 475 on deads? Trap bar?



 Double D


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

*TT's Deloading*

*Fri, Dec 15*

All sets at 3-1-3-1 tempo (or as close as possible).

Incline DB Press
75 x 8
75 x 7

Decline DB Press
85 x 7
85 x 6

HS Low Row
160 x 9
160 x 8

HS High Row
200 x 8
200 x 7

DB Military Press
40 x 8
40 x 6

Lat Pulldown
9 plates x 8
9 plates x 7

Tricep Extensions
Rope 5 plates x 9
V-bar 6 plates x 7

EZ bar preacher curls
65 x 7
65 x 6

Time: 35 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2006)

In that case that is one wicked ass deadlift!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 15, 2006)

How long you deload for ?  Then back to the same program or something else  ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> In that case that is one wicked ass deadlift!!!



 Double D

25 more lb to go to get back to 500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> How long you deload for ?  Then back to the same program or something else  ?



 Gary

A couple of days, at least.  Tomorrow's workout will also be light, then I'll take Sunday off.  I'll see how I feel Monday morning.

Part of the problem is that this past week was extremely busy for me at work.  I had to prepare for a customer review plus try to get many things done before the week was out, since I'm not going to be working for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome w/o's in here BRother Triple!!! How do you like the slower rep cadence??? I love it, really helps/forces you to focus on the movement/muscle without cheating!!! Good Stuff my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

500lbs on deads....wow that is incrediable. I dont think I will ever see that. And they say older fellows cant push big weights, wtf do they know?!?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's in here BRother Triple!!! How do you like the slower rep cadence??? I love it, really helps/forces you to focus on the movement/muscle without cheating!!! Good Stuff my Friend, keep it up!!!



 Arch

The slower tempo makes the set much harder, especially the last few reps.  DOMS has been more pronounced also.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> 500lbs on deads....wow that is incrediable. I dont think I will ever see that. And they say older fellows cant push big weights, wtf do they know?!?!



 Double D

You who can squat 400+ should have no trouble DLing 500.  It just takes some time.  And who's old?  Me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

*Sat, Dec 16*

Box Squats
155 x 2 (5 sets)

Paused Squats
155 x 8
155 x 8

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
155 x 8

DB RDL
40 x 8
45 x 8

Step-ups
100 x 12
100 x 10

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 9
160 x 8

Time:  45 minutes

Cardio
Sprints ??? 50 yd x 8

I reset the weights back to about 50% on squats and 60% for DLs.  It almost felt as if I hadn???t worked out.  Right now I???m sitting here chomping at the bit, waiting to get back to the gym tomorrow.  That???s a good sign.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

You would think I should be able to dead more huh? Fuckin throws me for a loop. I would think I should be able to dead more than I can squat, but who knows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> You would think I should be able to dead more huh? Fuckin throws me for a loop. I would think I should be able to dead more than I can squat, but who knows.



In reading journals here and on other sites, it seems as if a majority of people can deadlift more than they can squat, especially if not wearing any gear.  Dunno DD, you might be one of those exceptions.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Fufu, told me about some pl'er who squats more than he deads as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, Dec 16*
> 
> Box Squats
> 155 x 2 (5 sets)
> ...



nice going Trip !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Gary
> 
> A couple of days, at least.  Tomorrow's workout will also be light, then I'll take Sunday off.  I'll see how I feel Monday morning.
> 
> Part of the problem is that this past week was extremely busy for me at work.  I had to prepare for a customer review plus try to get many things done before the week was out, since I'm not going to be working for the next 3 weeks.



I hear ya  !  The Holidays is gonna screw my schedule this week, that and a possible buyer for a truck load of classic car parts I have for sale


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

dang Trips...3 weeks?? sounds like a NICE vacation....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> I hear ya  !  The Holidays is gonna screw my schedule this week, that and a possible buyer for a truck load of classic car parts I have for sale



 Gary

Same here.  Two Monday (gym closed) holidays in a row.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> dang Trips...3 weeks?? sounds like a NICE vacation....



 Burner

  Three weeks with nothing to do but whore up IM.    Just kidding, there are lots of house things that need attention.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2006)

*Mon, Dec 18 ME BP*

OK, that???s enough deloading.  It???s time to get back to work.  
There???s a couple of new things this week.     The max effort exercise will be Incline Bench Press and at Stewart???s suggestion, we???re adding Pendlay Rows.  

Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5

Skull Crushers
80 x 9
80 x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

BB Military Press
95 x 6
105 x 5
115 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 65 minutes

BW:  Ate way too much this weekend.    A few more weekends like that, and I???ll need to DL 500 just to make 2x BW.  

Cardio
50 yd sprint x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice wo Trip ! 

LOL Damn holidays .  So the diff between Pendlay and regular is just the reset on each rep ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo Trip !
> 
> LOL Damn holidays .  So the diff between Pendlay and regular is just the reset on each rep ?



 Gary

Thanks, Gary.  From everything that I saw on the internet, that's the basic difference.  That and the fact you bend over more with the Pendlays.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Three weeks with nothing to do but whore up IM.  Just kidding, there are lots of house things that need attention.


hhmm..the 'hunny-do list' has been growing?


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice workout Trips looks very good. So when are you deciding to go on the ever so daunting cut?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Trips!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 18, 2006)

how did you like the rows????


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry Trip I just had to be the one to say 








Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Young Man


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day, Trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brother Triple, Hope you have a GREAT one my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hhmm..the 'hunny-do list' has been growing?



  It's about a mile long at this point.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> So when are you deciding to go on the ever so daunting cut?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Trips!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> how did you like the rows????



Too soon to tell.  My back was rather stiff most of Monday and all day Tuesday, into Wednesday.  Had a rather negative effect on Wed workout.    Not sure if it was the rows or something else.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.  Went out to lunch to celebrate and then had some chocolate cake this afternoon.  Took a late nap and had a light dinner.    No house chores today.  Just relaxed.   Soon it's time to  and


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

I missed your birthday as well. Damn I need to get on here more often. happy belated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> I missed your birthday as well. Damn I need to get on here more often. happy belated.



Thanks, Double D.  I thought you were on here all the time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

*Wed, Dec 20 ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (3 sets)
155 x 6 

Leg Press
270 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 10
630 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 8
160 x 6

Hyperextensions
BW x 8 (2 sets)

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes
Sprints ??? 50 yd x 12

Lower back was very stiff Wednesday, to the point where I couldn???t maintain good form while squatting.  I didn???t even try a deadlift.  Surprisingly, good mornings didn???t hurt.  Oh well, there???s always next time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

*Fri, Dec 22*

Tried a 2-1-2-1 tempo this time.

Incline BB Press
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 6
175 x 6

Tricep Extensions
Rope 6 plates x 9
V-bar 6 plates x 9
U-bar 7 plates x 9
Reverse grip 6 plates x 8

WG Lat Pulldown
8 plates x 9
10 plates x 9
11 plates x 9
12 plates x 7

HS Low Row
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7

HS High Row
230 x 8
230 x 7
230 x 7

NG Lat pulldowns
10 plates x 9
11 plates x 9
12 plates x 7

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes
Sprints ??? 50 yd x 14

I like not having to go to work.  I can do a leisurely workout, some light cardio on the elliptical, and then go home to get the kids off to school.  Then I can head to the fields for my outdoor cardio.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2006)

I like not having to work either, unfortunately, it doesn't happen quite as much as I would like it to!


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

So its warm enough there to do some outdoor cardio? Thats nice huh? I am getting ready to start some of that! Cant wait.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> So its warm enough there to do some outdoor cardio? Thats nice huh? I am getting ready to start some of that! Cant wait.



 Double D

Temperatures have been in the low 30's and high 20's at the time that I run in the morning.  I don't mind the cold as long as it's dry.  When the sun is shining it feels warmer.

On another note, I figured out what I did to my back.  It was the bat speed drill I did on Monday.  I went at it fairly hard and I guess I didn't warm up enough.  I tried swinging a bat today just to loosen up and I immediately felt it in the exact same place where I've been tight all week.  I'm glad I solved that mystery.  Now I'll be more careful, especially when I haven't swung a bat in a while (which was the case on Monday).  I'm quite relieved that it wasn't the workout (Pendlay rows, to be exact).


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I like not having to work either, unfortunately, it doesn't happen quite as much as I would like it to!



 Stewart

Do you get any time off during the holidays?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2006)

phew! I'm off the hook for suggesting the rows!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> phew! I'm off the hook for suggesting the rows!





I didn't really think the rows were the culprit, but I had to consider them since they were new.  I didn't even think about the bat speed drill, because I've been doing it for a while.  It just didn't register that I hadn't done the bat drill in over a week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

*Sat, Dec 23*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 4

Speed Deadlifts
225 x 2 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Just tested the back today.  No pain.  No stiffness.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

No Pain, All gain!

Hey trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> No Pain, All gain!
> 
> Hey trips!



 Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

How ya doin', trips! Whatcha doin' on here on a saturday night?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> How ya doin', trips! Whatcha doin' on here on a saturday night?



 Burner

Had some in-laws over for dinner.  They left just a little while ago and the kids are watching TV.  So it's relaxing time for me now.  A little internet surfing and then off to bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm covering for my 'mirror.' (the other swing shift worker that's on opposite days as I am)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

*The Wizard of PRs*

   

What is this place?  I don???t think we???re home anymore, TT.


Did you hear that, TT?

 
Who???s there?

  

Suddenly, three little and very ugly men appeared.




???Where are we?  And who are you???? I asked.

???I???m myk???, said the first.
???I???m god hand???, said the second.
???And I???m BigDyl???, said the third.
???We???re munchkins.??? they all said in unison.

???Munchkins???? I thought.  ???More like trolls if you ask me.???


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

All at once, a dark cloud appeared.





and from the darkness appeared an ugly witch.





???Hey, hey, hey, my pretty???, cried the witch as the munchkins ran and hid.
???Give me back those training shoes???, she said.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

???Here, take them??? I started to say, but I never finished my sentence as a bright light started floating towards me.






The light slowly faded and in its place appeared a goddess, or so it seemed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

???Be gone you???, said the goddess to the ugly witch, ???before I ban your ass.???
And just like that, the witch was gone.

???Who? What? Where???? was all I could stammer.  ???What???s going on here? People come and go so quickly around here.???

???My dear,??? said the angel, ???That was the wicked witch of the Westside, otherwise known as ForemanRules.  Apparently you dropped a barbell on the head of his good friend the wicked witch of Baja, Tough Old Man, who is now dead.  No big deal as I???ve been wanting to ban his ass for quite some time.  But since you killed him, you get to wear Tough Old Man???s bright red training shoes.  And remember, never take them off.  They have magic powers.???


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

???Who are you? Are you a witch, too??? I asked.

???Yes, my name is Jodi and I???m a witch too, but I???m a good witch???, said the goddess.  ???.  It???s OK children, you may come out now.  The witch is gone.???

Slowly, hundreds of little people came out of hiding.  

???I just want to take TT and go home and workout,??? I said.  ???But I don???t know how to get home from here.  How do I get home????

???I don???t know??? said Jodi.  ???Perhaps the wizard can help you???.

???Wizard???? I wondered.

???Yes, my dear.  The Wizard of PRs.??? answered the goddess.

???How do I find this wizard???? I asked.

???It???s a long journey??? replied Jodi.  ???You have to go through the forest of torture workouts.  It???s very dangerous and you must be careful.  There are many dangers in the forest.???

???Like what???? I asked, my knees shaking.

???Deadlifts??? said a munchkin.

???Bench Press??? said a second.

???Squats??? cried a third.

???Deadlifts and bench press and squats! Oh my!??? I thought.

???But how will I find my way through the forest of torture workouts???? I asked.

???Why that???s easy??? said Jodi.  ???Just follow the training program.???

???What training program???? I started to ask, but the goddess had disappeared as quickly as she had appeared.
The munchkins joined in.  ???Follow the training program??? said one.  ???Follow the training program??? said another.

And as TT and I began our trek to see the Wizard of PRs, I joined them.
???Follow the training program.  Follow the training program.
Follow, follow, follow, follow, follow the training program ??????


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

*Mon, Dec 25*

It???s time for our workout, TT.  What should we do first?

???How about squats???? said a voice.

???Who said that???? I asked.

???Or maybe you should do squats instead.  I can never make up my mind.??? said the voice again.

???TT, I don???t see anyone??? I said.

???Look, over here, it???s me, Squatcrow, but my friends call me Double D??? replied the voice.
And then I saw him, standing by a squat rack.  ???C???mon, let???s squat.  I can squat over 400 lbs.???

I didn???t think I could squat that much, but the temptation to workout was too great.

Squats
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
215 x 5
230 x 2
230 x 2
245 x 1

???What are you doing here???? asked DD when we had finished.  I told him my story and when I was done, DD asked me if I thought the wizard could help him hit a softball 450 feet.

???I don???t see why not??? I said.  And so off we went.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

whatever....you've been smoking, sir...I want some!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2006)

I was feeling pretty good and then I heard a voice say ???Bnch Prs."
???What did you say???? I asked Squatcrow.
???I didn???t say anything,??? answered DD.

Then again I heard it slightly louder.  ???Bnch Prs.???

And then I saw him.  A tin man lying down on a bench, with a barbell loaded with 315 lbs sitting on his wind pipe.  Squatcrow and I quickly ran over and we each grabbed an end and lifted it off him.

???Oh thank you, thank you so much??? he said.  ???I???ve been stuck like that since, oh, I don???t know, a very long time.???

???Well you???re lucky we came along??? said Squatcrow.  ???That wasn???t a very smart thing to do.???

???I know??? said the tin man, ???I almost skipped this workout.  My name is Burner.  Would you like to join me for some bench presses????

Bench Press
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Pendlay Rows
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Seated BB Military Press
75 x 6 (4 sets)

Cardio
50 yd x 12

At the end, we told the tin man our story.
The tin man said, ???Sometimes when it???s time to workout, I skip it because I don???t have a heart to ask for a spot.  Do you think if I go with you to see the Wizard, he might be able to give me a heart????

???We don???t see why not??? Squatcrow and I replied.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL...
remember: Puff, puff, PASS!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice story, Trips.  But no deadlifts?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to see you included me in your stories. Those were nice. 

BTW I think I am going to try and max out this week on squats. It will be interesting!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

Big Whammy, Big Whammy, BIG WHAMMY!


Speaking of game shows...did anybody watch that show: 1 and a 100 or something like that? Bob Saget hosted? It's kind of like Who wants to be a millionaire?

The people on the show...should be shot.
The one girl...ironically...was in school to be a detective....missed this question:
If Santa parallel parks his sleigh, what is PERPENDICULAR to the curb:
A) Driver's side door
B) Passenger side door
C) back of sleigh.
like...DUH....she picked B...yeah..hope she isn't called upon to investigate more than a missing lunch box at the elementry school....


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Never seen it what channel? Or network rather?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

don't recall. Wasn't in charge of the 'clicker' last night....
and...just as I was about to reach thru the screen and choke the life out of some fool who also missed an EASY question...the crew commander...switched to football.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Nope last night I was engaged in a great game of Tiger Woods Golf.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

It's on NBC.  I caught a few minutes of it, but am always depressed by the yahoos that manage to get on those shows.  I'm convinced they pick them to save money.  Also, I can't watch Bob Saget.  In anything.  He creeps me out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

...it reminds me of that segment Letterman would do...go out on the streets and ask people questions..and let the audience laugh at thier ignorance...
Hmm...Where's the St. Louis Arch at????
uuhhh....wisconsin?

...and THIS was in place before any of that 'Nobody left behind' crap programs...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

We don't leave kids behind...we shove them all down to the same level.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

yep...that's our future leaders....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Nice story, Trips.  But no deadlifts?



  No reading ahead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

*And now, back to the Wizard of PRs*

*Wed, Dec 27*

It was time for another workout.  It started innocently enough.

Squats
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
215 x 5
230 x 2
230 x 2
245 x 1

Bench Press
225 x 3 (6 sets)

After the last set, I couldn???t find TT.  Off in the woods again, no doubt.  Suddenly, TT came running out of the woods, being chased by a ferocious lion.

???You can???t keep doing the same workout???, yelled the lion.  ???You have to keep changing it.???

TT quickly ran behind me, cowering in fright.  The lion ran right up to us, still yelling ???If you want to be big and strong and king of the jungle like me, you have to workout my way.???

Instinctively, I reached out and slapped the lion.  Immediately, tears started flowing.  ???Why did you have to do that???? the lion whimpered.

???Why, you???re nothing but a big coward??? I said.

???Yes,??? answered the lion. ???I???m afraid to commit to a single training program.  It seems like I have to change it every week.???

???Well, would you like to join us???? I asked.  ???We???re going to do deadlifts next.???

???I love deadlifts??? replied the lion.

Deadlifts
380 x 2 (6 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

When we were done, we told the lion our story.  ???Do you think the wizard could give me some courage to stick with a training program for longer than two weeks???? asked the lion.

???I don???t see why not??? said the squat-crow and tin-benchpress-man in unison.

???By the way,??? I asked.  ???What is your name????

???Stewart??? replied the lion.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

looking good TT


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Definitly nice workout, you fuckin stud!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

ha...stewie got pimp-slapped!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

By who?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

trips? Didn't u read his workout journey to see the wizard?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont think I did.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, at least I am the "King of the Jungle"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Dec 27*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 380 x 2 (6 sets)


Holy crap!  You are not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap!  You are not in Kansas anymore.



Welcome back, JD.   Good to see you again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fri, Dec 29*

Bench Press
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Pendlay Rows
195 x 6 (4 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Military Press
85 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+10 x 6 (4 sets)

Time: 49 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes
.25 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 10

BW: 232


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice work, Trips.  But no story?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice work TT.   You already got your lifts in for the day


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips.  But no story?



 Pylon

The story will continue tomorrow.  Had to get today's workout in to set the stage.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work TT.   You already got your lifts in for the day



 YM

I do my lifting early in the morning.  That way, no matter what happens during the day, I've got my workout in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Since i have obviously been slacking, I am not sure about your lastest wo's.  Variation of 5 x 5?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Since i have obviously been slacking, I am not sure about your lastest wo's.  Variation of 5 x 5?



 JD

It's not a 5x5 variation.  I call it "Triple Threat's Torture Training".  It's a combination of some routines I found on the internet.

For squats, I'm following Smolov's Squat Cycle.  It's a 13 week program.

For bench and deadlifts, I found this 6 week Russian training program, although I'm only deadlifting twice a week and not three times as suggested.

And on top of that, I add accessory exercises as I see fit.  The first week I went with 4x6, but that will change as the programs get harder.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sat, Dec 30*

Our next workout was a bit more tortuous.

Squats
215 x 5 (4 sets)
230 x 3
245 x 2 (2 sets)
275 x 1

Deadlifts
380 x 3 (6 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio
.25 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 8

???I???m glad that???s over.  I could use a rest after these past two days??? I said when we had finally finished.

???I can certainly feel it??? added the tin man.

???I think it???s time for a change??? replied the lion.

???Look!??? cried the squat-crow.  ???I think I see the Wizard???s castle.???

We all looked in the direction the squat-crow was pointing and saw this:





It was like nothing I had ever seen.  ???I wonder how many more workouts there will be until we get there.??? I asked.  ???And then the wizard will be able to tell me how to get home.???

???And I???ll be able to ask for more brawn??? said Double D the squat-crow.

???And I can ask for a heart??? added Burner the tin man.

???And some courage for me??? roared Stewart the lion.

So we set off, arm-in-arm, singing ???We???re off to see the Wizard, the wonderful Wizard of PRs.???


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Haha, Stew needs courage, you scaredy chicken!!!

Damn Trips thats alot of squatting, but the numbers look good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn Trips thats alot of squatting, but the numbers look good.



 DD

Sure is, and this week plus next week is just a warmup.  Wait until you see week #3.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Well inform me whats week 3 look like?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well inform me whats week 3 look like?



That's when we squat 4 times per week.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Why would you want to do such a thing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

To see if I can make my squats something respectable.  For squats, I'm following Smolov's Squat Cycle.  It's a 13 week program.  You can read about it here.  Although keep in mind that I lasted only 4 weeks with 5x5 so we'll have to see.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks rough to me. I have no problems getting mine to go up, so I am good for now. Haha.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Trips!  (Sorry, I don't have the wide array of cartoons you to which you seem to have access.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year to you too, Py.  I couldn't find too many smilies for the occasion, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

*Mon, Jan 1*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
245 x 5 (3 sets)

Bench Press
225 x 4 (6 sets)

Pendlay Rows
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Skullcrushers
65 x 8 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

Time: 50 minutes

We continued on our way to the castle, thinking that in just a few more workouts, we???d be there.  Little did we know that someone was watching.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Who was watching?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, you have to wait to find out.  This story will be building a while, I think.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, Trips!
Hey....where's the female in this story? there has to be a little hottie in there...I"m not singing, skipping AND holding hands unless there's a woman involved!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Who was watching?



 




Pylon said:


> Dude, you have to wait to find out.  This story will be building a while, I think.








Burner02 said:


> Hey....where's the female in this story? there has to be a little hottie in there...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

???So, they think they have only a couple of more workouts before they get to the Wizard???s castle, do they?  We???ll see about that!  How about a little spell, my unwelcome guests."

_
Feel the hurt.
Feel the pain.
More workouts like that
And you???ll soon overtrain.

But don???t you cry
And don???t you weep.
Just lie yourselves down
And go to sleep.
_


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

a weight lifter poet!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

???I???m ready to hibernate.  See you in the spring,??? said the lion as he laid down to rest.






???Forty winks is sounding mighty good to me, too??? said the tin man as he made himself comfortable.


???Well, if you two are going to sleep, I may as well also.  We can workout another day,??? I said.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

???Oh no, this is terrible.  Someone help me.  Help!  Help!???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

_
???Rise and shine.
Be tired no more.
It???s time to workout.???
_

???Ah,??? I said, waking up.  ???I???m feeling better now.???

???Mighty short winter??? said the lion.

*Wed, Jan 3*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 4
255 x 3
255 x 3

Bench Press
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Deadlifts
380 x 2 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6

Time: 40 minutes

Cardio
.25 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

how did u like the sprints? 
I wana start running again...stupid winter...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

And when we were done, we looked up and lo and behold, there was the castle. One more day and we???ll be there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how did u like the sprints?
> I wana start running again...stupid winter...



 Burner

They weren't too bad, considering that it was only 30 degrees out.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

bbbrr......I can run in the dessert..in 100 degree heat..but cold? NOPE.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm just the opposite.  Too much heat kills me.  When it gets too humid, I literally get sick.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm with you, I much prefer the cold myself!!! Hope you had a GREAT Holiday(s) my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I like 60's what is wrong with that? Haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I'm with you, I much prefer the cold myself!!! Hope you had a GREAT Holiday(s) my Friend!!!



 Arch

Holidays were good, but I have to go back to work next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like 60's what is wrong with that? Haha



 DD

60's would be great, especially this time of year.  In fact, it was in the 50's  yesterday and it's expected to be there again today.  60's tomorrow!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Thu, Jan 4*

Cardio
.25 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Fri, Jan 5*

Bench Press
135 x 5 (2 sets)
225 x 5 (3 sets)
225 x 4 (3 sets, goal was 6 sets of 5 reps)

Pendlay Rows
215 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

BB Military Press
95 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 55 minutes

Cardio
.25 mile jog
75 yd sprints x 10.  Legs felt good today, probably since there was no squatting beforehand.

BW: 231.  Made it through the holiday season without any damage.


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

No damage during the holidays, thats all one can wish for!!!

Why didnt you get all your sets in on bench? Or did I misread something?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

I was shooting for 6 sets of 5 reps.  I couldn't get the fifth rep on the last 3 sets.  It felt like my triceps were giving out.  Now here's the interesting part.  The only tricep work I've done all week is 2 sets of skulls on Monday, so the triceps should have been well rested.  Arms have always been my weak point, so maybe I do need to keep the volume up for them.

The rest of the workout went well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be upset about that w/o BRother Triple!!! Lookin good imo!!! Can I suggest actually keeping your Tricep work to a minimum, they get PLENTY of stimulation w/ heavy benches and Presses, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

Whats up Trips?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I wouldn't be upset about that w/o BRother Triple!!! Lookin good imo!!! Can I suggest actually keeping your Tricep work to a minimum, they get PLENTY of stimulation w/ heavy benches and Presses, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!



 Arch

I wasn't upset, rather it was a feeling of disappointment.  

But it didn't last long, since the rest of the workout went well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up Trips?



 DD


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sat, Jan 6*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 4
265 x 3

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (6 sets)

One leg RDLs
50 x 8 (2 sets)

Lunge
45 x 6
55 x 6

Time: 35 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2007)

Deadlifts rule!  (I'm trying to act like 25 again)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Deadlifts rule!  (I'm trying to act like 25 again)



Yeah, aren't we all....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm shooting for 23, personally...


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice lookin workout buddy. Strong squat numbers as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Deadlifts rule!  (I'm trying to act like 25 again)



 JD

Ahh, 25.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, aren't we all....



 Pylon

Unfortunately our bodies keep reminding us we're not.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm shooting for 23, personally...



 Burner

You're not even old yet!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> Unfortunately our bodies keep reminding us we're not.


I know what you mean.  I strained a muscle in my back last weekend.  I felt like a 53 year old.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin workout buddy. Strong squat numbers as well.




 DD

Thanks, I'm trying to get those squat numbers up.  It's embarrassing being able to bench almost what I can squat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! Hope all is well!!!




 Arch


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

*Mon, Jan 8*

Squats
135 x 6
215 x 9 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
225 x 6 (2 sets)
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Military Press
95 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
25 x 6 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes

I woke up feeling rather tired and then I heard the rain pounding on the roof, but I couldn???t think of strike three, so it was off to the gym I go.  Glad I did.  The squats got me going and after that it was smooth sailing.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to be late... what are your goals?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2007)

you know what I notice in your workouts TT if you don't mind me saying so, is that it seems you are spinning your wheels a bit.  what I mean is that, it always seems that for a lot of your exercises you are doing the same sets and reps workout after workout.  In fact, the only thing that stands out to me lately are your pendlay rows which are moving along nicely.

I don't know if you feel the same, and if you do, sorry bout that, but that is just what I observe from reading your workouts.

Oh and your deadlifts are always great too, haha,


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)

all the weight you push (whether it's bench/squats/deads) looks heavy to me


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Another SOLID w/o BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know what you mean.  I strained a muscle in my back last weekend.  I felt like a 53 year old.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Sorry to be late... what are your goals?



 camaro

My goals?  To be as strong as you.  

OK, so maybe that won't be happening any time soon (or at all).  

Seriously, my goals are to stay as strong as possible, as I fight off the effects of getting older.  Stay in shape, be healthy, continue to be able to play sports and keep up with my kids.  Old and feeble is not my aspiration.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> all the weight you push (whether it's bench/squats/deads) looks heavy to me



 Billie

Welcome back.  Going to be a regular again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Another SOLID w/o BRother Triple!!!



 Arch

Thanks Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you know what I notice in your workouts TT if you don't mind me saying so, is that it seems you are spinning your wheels a bit.  what I mean is that, it always seems that for a lot of your exercises you are doing the same sets and reps workout after workout.  In fact, the only thing that stands out to me lately are your pendlay rows which are moving along nicely.
> 
> I don't know if you feel the same, and if you do, sorry bout that, but that is just what I observe from reading your workouts.
> 
> Oh and your deadlifts are always great too, haha,



 Stewart

Are you referring to the entire workout or just specific exercises?  For the past couple of weeks I've been trying something new.  I've ditched practically all the machines and all the cable work, and I'm going strictly with barbells and dumbells whenever possible.

Also, for the bench and DL, I've been following a program where for the first 3 weeks, the weight remains constant while the volume increases, with workouts alternating between easy (6x2) and hard (6x3, 6x4, 6x5 and finally 6x6).  This is the 3rd week where I am supposed to hit 6x6.  I won't be doing that many reps for DL, though.  For the next three weeks, the weight will (hopefully) increase while the volume drops.

For squats, the exercise I'm really trying to increase, I'm trying the Smolov squat cycle, but I'm only into the 3rd week of that.  We'll see.  

As for the other exercises, I've been doing 4x6 for most of them, increasing the weight when the last set feels not to easy.  And pull-up and chin-ups have always been my downfall.  I seem to make improvements on those two exercises very slowly.

Thanks for the post, Stewart.  I do sometimes get into a comfortable rut, and stay there too long.


----------



## Double D (Jan 9, 2007)

Strong workout Trips. U about ready for ball?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

was'sup, trios!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Strong workout Trips. U about ready for ball?



 DD

I'm not quite ready to play, but it sure would be nice to practice.  The running is coming along nicely and I've been swinging a bat regularly, but I haven't done any throwing at all.  We haven't had any snow here yet, so if the ground stays dry, maybe we'll be able to get out there a little earlier than usual this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

*Wed, Jan 10*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 7 (5 sets)  *PR* 

Bench Press
135 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets) Ties a *PR* 
225 x 4 (2 sets)  Plan called for 6x6

Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
415 x 3  *PR* 

One leg RDLs
60 x 7 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 10 (2 sets)

I haven???t done abs in a while and I sure felt it.

Hyperextensions
30 x 7 (2 sets)

Time: 70 minutes (RIs got slightly extended during the DLs)

Cardio
.25 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 10

After thinking about Stewart???s comments, I???m making a couple of changes to the routine.  Deadlifts will now be done Westside style, one day max effort, one day dynamic.  I???m also going to lower the volume of accessory lifts starting this week (week 3) instead of next week.  I???ll lower the volume once again starting week 5.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

i see what you are doing now and I understand why it might have looked like your numbers weren't going anywhere, you added more volume and reps on purpose...ok got that  

I think you should drop volume on everything personally.  I mean, this isn't really a fair comparison, (do to lots of factors, age being one) but look at camaro....he rarely ever does more than 2 sets of an exercise and look at his strength.  I have never been big into volume either, and I think I am doing OK as well.  I know you want your squat to increase, but you have to figure out the shortest and best way to get there.  I think there are better ways than doing lots of volume at a lower weight.  I know the reasons for doing it this way, but you have to remember you are not an elite olympic lifter either.  you might not need to do all that volume at a lower weight to increase your top weights.  just add weight, do a couple of sets a couple of times a week, and I would bet your squat would go up.

its kind of like the whole 5x5 advanced vs intermediate thing we talked about.  the advanced is way too much volume for guys like us and it takes longer to make progress on that, whereas the linear version guarantees weekly progress.  there are of course many different ways to get from point A to point B in weightlifting, so it all comes down to personal preference.

for example, if i said you could work up to a single set of ATG squats of 315 for 6 reps by then end of February, OR work up to 265 x 6 for 5 sets by the end of February, which would you choose??? 

oh, btw, great workout today, those DLs! Congrats on the PR that is some good stuff right there.  you obviously don't have any issues with your deadlift!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2007)

and I think I need to use that banana guy more in my posts, that guy is too fricken funny!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice workout Trips! your deadlifts always amaze me


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks steady.. more volume than I personally like for strength, but its working for you.

My only advice would be dont overthink or analyze.  People will break things down into crumbs for you if your not careful.

Bottom line... increase weight or reps on the bar whenever possible and you will be gaining ground.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! I agree with Brother Camaro!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Woohoo!  Great work, trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

hey stew...u think that is a lot of volume? He only did seven sets for chest..6 on back and 5 on legs...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey stew...u think that is a lot of volume? He only did seven sets for chest..6 on back and 5 on legs...


 
Well, it's all personal preference I guess, to me that is high volume, I prefer just 2 sets per exercise at the most, and go balls out heavy on those 2 sets.

I still stand by my question I asked TT earlier in the thread. Would you rather be able to squat one set of 6 at 315 pounds or do a 5x5 at 265?

When I try more volume, I feel like I get the overtraining symptoms such as extreme tiredness, my muscles get very sore, and I just feel like crap for a couple of days.  With the low volume, I usually feel fine the next day, most of the time just minor muscle soreness and usually not so tired.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Triple!!! Whatever works for you my Friend, do it, there really is no right/wrong way, if it's right for you then it's gotta be right!!! Hope that made sense, LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> just add weight, do a couple of sets a couple of times a week, and I would bet your squat would go up.



Definitely something to consider, perhaps after I get through with the current plan.



> for example, if i said you could work up to a single set of ATG squats of 315 for 6 reps by then end of February, OR work up to 265 x 6 for 5 sets by the end of February, which would you choose???



  I would choose 315 x 6 for 5 sets.    That's not allowed?  To tell the truth, I'm not sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout Trips! your deadlifts always amaze me



 Billie

THanks and nice of you to stop by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Looks steady.. more volume than I personally like for strength, but its working for you.
> 
> My only advice would be dont overthink or analyze.  People will break things down into crumbs for you if your not careful.
> 
> Bottom line... increase weight or reps on the bar whenever possible and you will be gaining ground.



 Cam

There's some good advice in there, especially the last sentence.    THanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Triple!!! I agree with Brother Camaro!!!



 Arch

Yes, he certainly nailed it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Woohoo!  Great work, trips!



 Pylon

Thank you, kind sir.  You've become my cardio inspiration.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey stew...u think that is a lot of volume? He only did seven sets for chest..6 on back and 5 on legs...



 Burner

I guess it's all relative.  Perhaps he meant all in one workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> When I try more volume, I feel like I get the overtraining symptoms such as extreme tiredness, my muscles get very sore, and I just feel like crap for a couple of days.  With the low volume, I usually feel fine the next day, most of the time just minor muscle soreness and usually not so tired.



 Stewart

I've always done better with more volume rather than less.  I ride it for as long as I can, and then back off at the first sign of overtraining.  After having lifted for 29 years, I'm very good at reading those signs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well BRother Triple!!! Whatever works for you my Friend, do it, there really is no right/wrong way, if it's right for you then it's gotta be right!!! Hope that made sense, LOL!!!



 Arch

I think you're right.  There is no one size fits all.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Trips. Glad to see some of those squat numbers are goin up. Thats awesome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi Trips. Glad to see some of those squat numbers are goin up. Thats awesome!



 Double D

Thanks.  They're starting to climb again, although slowly.  Any progress is good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

*Fri, Jan 12*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 3
245 x 5 (7 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
30 x 6 (2 sets)

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
235 x 5
235 x 4
235 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3

BB Military Press
105 x 6 
105 x 4

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 3
BW+10 x 3

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio
.5 mile jog
50 yd sprints x 6

No bananas today, but that???s the third straight feel-good workout this week.  Must resist urge to do more.    Of course, I had a day off before each one of them.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Just because your not going up in weight or even reps doesnt mean your not making progress.  Thats when I like to add an extra set for increased load per workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Just because your not going up in weight or even reps doesnt mean your not making progress.  Thats when I like to add an extra set for increased load per workout.



I just read about this simple, but great, methodology.  Go for TT!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, if it feels good, it must be good right!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice work once again, Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just read about this simple, but great, methodology.



 DOMS

You mean see a heavy weight, pick it up.  Make it heavier.  Repeat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Just because your not going up in weight or even reps doesnt mean your not making progress.  Thats when I like to add an extra set for increased load per workout.



 Cam

Oh, I realize that.  And sometimes you have to take a couple of steps backwards to make progress, too.  It's just that after 29 years of lifting, progress is measured in itty-bitty steps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o, if it feels good, it must be good right!!!



 Arch

I like "if it feels good, keep doing it".


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work once again, Trips!



 Pylon


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

*Sat, Jan 13*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
260 x 3 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
285 x 2 (4 sets)

That???s it!  No accessory work today.  Back was feeling a little tired.  I???m glad it was raining, since that solved the question of doing cardio or not.  Not! 

So that???s 3 weeks down of torture training, one week into this new squat meso-cycle.  Surprisingly, I started feeling better as the day went on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Simple and Efficient, good lookin w/o Brother Triple!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Cam
> 
> Oh, I realize that.  And sometimes you have to take a couple of steps backwards to make progress, too.  It's just that after 29 years of lifting, progress is measured in itty-bitty steps.



You don't have to go backward, just change your course for a bit.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

So wheres you squat numbers compared to where they were?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> So wheres you squat numbers compared to where they were?



If I can keep up with the program, I won't be doing a 1RM until for another couple of weeks.  For other rep ranges, I'm either at or close to previous best.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hiya Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice keep up the good work buddy.



Thanks, DD.  I keep thinking about softball and that keeps the motivation high.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Trips!



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

*Mon, Jan 15*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3
235 x 9 *PR* 
235 x 9
235 x 7

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 4
240 x 4
240 x 3

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 8

Dips
35 x 6 
35 x 6
35 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 3

BB Military Press
115 x 5 Ties a *PR* 

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 3

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes.  Oh please stop raining.  I???m getting sick of this machine.

It was a mixed bag today.  There were a couple of bananas, but I also didn???t hit the target reps for some sets.  Squats were supposed to have been 4x9 with 20 lbs more than last week, but the back gave out on the third set.  Since I don???t take chances with my back, I immediately stopped.  Bench was supposed to have been 5x5, but that didn???t happen either.  

This is week 4 of the latest plan.  It was also week 4 when things started to go downhill when I was doing the 5x5 routine not too long ago.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent PR's Brother Triple!!! Have you thought about just doing 2 sets to save your back, you can also go all out more knowing 2 sets is it, kinda like a Lions mentality, Go ALL out quickly, and be done!!! Sorry for ramblin on my Friend!!!

Solid w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Great work, Trips.  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

what he said!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You betcha, softball always keeps me going! BTW nice PR!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> This is week 4 of the latest plan. It was also week 4 when things started to go downhill when I was doing the 5x5 routine not too long ago.


 
Congrats on the bananas big guy, but like I told you when you were doing the 5x5 the last time......might be too much volume for you!  Did you take any of those sets to failure?  For example, on the bench press, when you missed the 5 reps on the last couple of sets, were those failure attempts, or did you just stop cause you knew you had nothing left?  

you might be ok with the added volume, if you definitely stop short of failure and manage the fatigue a little better.  I gotta tell you , from my workout yesterday, since I have done it both ways, that I did 10 sets of 3 reps on trap bar deadlifts with 80% of my projected 1RM, and I felt a lot better afterwards than if I had just done 2 sets of 4-5 reps to failure at a higher weight.  My muscles are killing me today, but I didn't have the exhausted feeling after the workout was over that failure gives me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent PR's Brother Triple!!! Have you thought about just doing 2 sets to save your back,



 Arch

I've decided to put the heavy deads on hold until I finish with this squat program.  I realized yesterday that it was just too much for my back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Great work, Trips.  Congrats on the PR!



 Pylon

Thanks muchly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what he said!



 Burner

And a muchas gracias to you too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You betcha, softball always keeps me going! BTW nice PR!



 DD

Hopefully all this work will pay off on the field.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Congrats on the bananas big guy, but like I told you when you were doing the 5x5 the last time......might be too much volume for you!  Did you take any of those sets to failure?  For example, on the bench press, when you missed the 5 reps on the last couple of sets, were those failure attempts, or did you just stop cause you knew you had nothing left?
> 
> you might be ok with the added volume, if you definitely stop short of failure and manage the fatigue a little better.  I gotta tell you , from my workout yesterday, since I have done it both ways, that I did 10 sets of 3 reps on trap bar deadlifts with 80% of my projected 1RM, and I felt a lot better afterwards than if I had just done 2 sets of 4-5 reps to failure at a higher weight.  My muscles are killing me today, but I didn't have the exhausted feeling after the workout was over that failure gives me.



 Stewart

When I stop short of my desired number of reps, it's either that my form is getting sloppy or I feel that I'm about to get crushed by the bar.  Very seldom is it due to absolute failure.  And I think that is why I can get away with high volume.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

BEST wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

*Wed, Jan 17*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
250 x 7 *PR* 
250 x 7
250 x 6
250 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 6
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (6 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

Hyperextensions
35 x 6 (3 sets)

Time: 70 minutes 

Cardio


I came to the conclusion that the max effort DLs were fatiguing my back and with all the squatting, I wasn???t giving the back time to recover.  So until this squat program is over, I???ll keep the DLs to speed work only.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

GREAT w/o, smart decision, and CONGRATS on the PR my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Yet another PR, thats always nice, before you know it you will be squatting 400lb!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> GREAT w/o, smart decision, and CONGRATS on the PR my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  Too soon old.  Too late smart.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yet another PR, thats always nice, before you know it you will be squatting 400lb!!!!



 DD

400? Only in my dreams.  But it's good to have goals.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice work.  Pretty soon we'll be calling you Captain Squat!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work.  Pretty soon we'll be calling you Captain Squat!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

*Fri, Jan 19*

The numbers in parentheses after the exercise are what I???m supposed to do according to the training program.  Numbers are sets x reps.

Squats (7 x 5)
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
265 x 5 (4 sets) *PR* 
265 x 4 (2 sets)

Bench Press (4 x 4)
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 4 *PR* 
255 x 4
255 x 3
255 x 2

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 3

Dips
40 x 5
40 x 4

Pendlay Rows
235 x 6
235 x 6

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 4

BB Military Press
115 x 7 *PR* 

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 6 *PR*   Pretty pathetic when this is a PR.   
BW+10 x 4

I didn???t do any cardio on Wednesday.  Could this be the cause of the 4 ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 19, 2007)

4 bananas! Awesome work Captain Squat!  Or should we call you Captain Bench?  Or maybe Captain Military Press??? Or how about Captain Chinup?
 

Of course, my feeling is that I knew you had all this in you already, you just took the scenic route to get there with all these 7x5, 4x5, 5x5 schemes you've been following


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I didn???t do any cardio on Wednesday.  Could this be the cause of the 4 ?



Great job on all the PRs!

I'm interested to see what you find out about cardio's affect on your workouts.  Yes is may be anecdotal, but I'd place more trust in that than in all those shitty magazines and books.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

PR maniac!!!! Very nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 4 bananas! Awesome work Captain Squat!  Or should we call you Captain Bench?  Or maybe Captain Military Press??? Or how about Captain Chinup?
> 
> 
> Of course, my feeling is that I knew you had all this in you already, you just took the scenic route to get there with all these 7x5, 4x5, 5x5 schemes you've been following



 Stewart

Captain Banana? 

The scenic route?    I'm finding it hard to believe the 5x5 kicked my ass, but I'm doing OK on this motley collection.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job on all the PRs!
> 
> I'm interested to see what you find out about cardio's affect on your workouts.  Yes is may be anecdotal, but I'd place more trust in that than in all those shitty magazines and books.



 DOMS

I'm hoping there's no connection, because I don't really want to entirely stop the cardio.  After seeing today's results, I skipped today's cardio also to see what effect it will have on tomorrow's lifting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> PR maniac!!!! Very nice.



 Double D

Thanks, DD.  There's hope for us old guys after all.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

FANTASTIC job on the PR's my Friend, or should I say Brother Banana!!! Good stuff, keep it goin, helps me out to see you ALL do so good!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> FANTASTIC job on the PR's my Friend, or should I say Brother Banana!!! Good stuff, keep it goin, helps me out to see you ALL do so good!!!



 Arch

Brother Banana sounds good to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sat, Jan 20*

Squats (10 x 3)
135 x 6
225 x 3
280 x 3 (7 sets) 
280 x 2

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (2 sets)
305 x 2 (4 sets)


No bananas for me.     I???ve tripled 295 before, but I don???t think I ever done that many sets of them at one time.  All those squats must have fried my brain too, since I couldn???t even load the bar correctly for speed DLs.  I had intended to do 305, but did 2 sets before realizing I had goofed.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

How about a promotion to:
MAJOR WORKOUT


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> How about a promotion to:
> MAJOR WORKOUT


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

*Mon, Jan 22*

Squats (4 x 9)
135 x 6
205 x 3
245 x 9 *PR* 
245 x 9
245 x 8
245 x 6

Bench Press (6 x 2)
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 2 (6 sets)

Pendlay Rows
185 x 6
245 x 5 *PR* 
245 x 4

BB Military Press
135 x 3 *PR* 
135 x 3

Dips
40 x 6
40 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+12 x 4
BW+12 x 3:

Chin-ups
BW+12 x 4
BW+12 x 3

Time: 65 minutes

Cardio
.25 mi jog
50 yd sprint x 6


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

Excellent w/o, Brother Banana at it again, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2007)

you are doing one strange workout, that's all I can say about that, but the bananas keep coming   Hmm, could it be working?  I think you are on the right path, but I am scared for you with all that volume  

I have a feeling there is a wall with your name on it that you will be hitting in the not so distant future....but until it happens, have fun and go with it


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o, Brother Banana at it again, Good Stuff my Friend!!!



Thanks, Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you are doing one strange workout, that's all I can say about that, but the bananas keep coming   Hmm, could it be working?  I think you are on the right path, but I am scared for you with all that volume
> 
> I have a feeling there is a wall with your name on it that you will be hitting in the not so distant future....but until it happens, have fun and go with it



It's an experiment.  For squats, I've been following Smolov squat cycle.  It's a 13-week program.  2 weeks intro, 4 weeks basic mesocycle, 2 weeks switching, 4 weeks intense mesocycle, 1 week taper.  

I'm into week 3 of the basic mesocycle.  Squats are done 4 times a week.  Day 1 is 4x9 @70% 1RM, Day 3 is 5x7 @75%, Day 5 is 7x5 @80% and Day 6 is 10x3 @85%.  Week 2 adds 20 lbs to each day.  Week 3 adds another 10 to the week 2 weights.  Week 4 is go for a best 1RM.  I'm not getting all the reps at this stage.  I just do what I can.

For bench, I'm doing a Russian program. It's a 6 week program, benching 3 days a week.  The program alternates easy and hard days.  Easy is always 6x2 @80%.  The first 3 weeks is 6 sets, increasing reps each hard workout, up to 6x6.  The weight remains constant.
For the second three weeks, again alternating, this time the hard workouts increase the weight, while dropping the total volume.

I've planned it so week 6 of squatting coincides with week 6 of benching. 

For accessory work, it started out 4x6, dropping 1 set every two weeks.  I'm down to 2x6 (planned) for accessory work.

I've got 2 weeks left before I take a break.  Then I'll decide if I'm going to continue the squat program.  Not sure what I'll do about everything else.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's an experiment.  For squats, I've been following Smolov squat cycle.  It's a 13-week program.  2 weeks intro, 4 weeks basic mesocycle, 2 weeks switching, 4 weeks intense mesocycle, 1 week taper.
> 
> I'm into week 3 of the basic mesocycle.  Squats are done 4 times a week.  Day 1 is 4x9 @70% 1RM, Day 3 is 5x7 @75%, Day 5 is 7x5 @80% and Day 6 is 10x3 @85%.  Week 2 adds 20 lbs to each day.  Week 3 adds another 10 to the week 2 weights.  Week 4 is go for a best 1RM.  I'm not getting all the reps at this stage.  I just do what I can.
> 
> ...



My God, I got all  from reading all that!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

Great job once again, Trips!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I like what you are doing and I am the same as you. I get more out of more volume, I will try it once I get done with what I am doing, well either that or the workout DOMS has, I really like it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey TTT how goes everything?

Srill traveling the world and eating small foreign people?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats up BRother Triple??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I have a feeling there is a *wall with your name on it that you will be hitting in the not so distant future*....but until it happens, have fun and go with it


 

  
love your new avatar!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Great job once again, Trips!



Thanks, Py.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like what you are doing and I am the same as you. I get more out of more volume, I will try it once I get done with what I am doing, well either that or the workout DOMS has, I really like it!



 DD

I've always had better luck with high(er) volume workouts.    I'll be watching DOMS and see what kind of results he gets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hey TTT how goes everything?
> 
> Srill traveling the world and eating small foreign people?



 DB

No international traveling lately for me.  We finished the Spanish and Italian jobs.  We're now bidding more work overseas, but even if we win it, there won't be any foreign travel until 2008 at the earliest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Whats up BRother Triple??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!



 Arch

Going good.  Or was going good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> love your new avatar!



 Stewart

Either you've got a future in fortune-telling or you jinxed me big-time, but you sure called that one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

*Wed, Jan 24*

Squats (5 x 7 @260)
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
260 x 5
260 x 5
255 x 4
255 x 3

Bench Press (3 x 3 @270)
135 x 6
225 x 3
270 x 1 (failed during second rep)
265 x 1 (did not attempt a second rep)
265 x 1 (did not attempt a second rep)

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (3 sets)

Lunges (reps are per leg)
85 x 8
85 x 5

One leg RDLs
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
40 x 8 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 15
135 x 10
135 x 10

Cardio
.25 mi jog
50 yd sprint x 6

I knew I was getting close to hitting the wall, but I thought it might have been more gradual than it was.  Mentally I was ready, but physically it just wasn???t happening.  I thought that I???d be able to get a couple of 7 rep sets.  I knew I was in trouble when the 260 felt heavy just unracking the weight.  Nothing hurt, but the strength just wasn???t there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Stewart
> 
> Either you've got a future in fortune-telling or you jinxed me big-time, but you sure called that one.


 
I admire you for your enthusiasm, and your willingness to try all these new things, all of which would be taxing and tiresome to a 21 year old, let alone someone at your age....sigh, I feel for you....

BUT:

like I keep telling you, you can still put up big numbers, just quit taking the fricken scenic route and just take the straight path!  Do I need to take you under my wing Darth Threat?  I would be willing to make a $$$ bet that your squat and bench numbers will improve the second you lower the volume of your workouts....In fact, I guarantee it....You might feel like you aren't doing enough compared to what you are accustomed to, but trust me, it will be like a breath of fresh air, and you can change your avatar back to a dancing banana, cause the PRs will be coming back....

I recommend the basic westside template to you, no more, no less....do you want me to whip one up for you real quick?


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I can relate to what Stew is saying, however before going into the next program that he "whips up", take a week off.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice BP man...dont get so down on urself bout it tho...u just gotta keep ur head up nd keep truckin...make sure ur gettin enough sleep too...that might b a problem...but hell...i dont know wut i m talkin bout so dont listen to me...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I can relate to what Stew is saying, however before going into the next program that he "whips up", take a week off.



Are you making fun of my program whipping up abilities??  Don't make me go all Darth Vader on your ass!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I admire you for your enthusiasm, and your willingness to try all these new things, all of which would be taxing and tiresome to a 21 year old, let alone someone at your age....sigh, I feel for you....



I've always been adventurous, willing to try new things.  




> BUT:
> 
> like I keep telling you, you can still put up big numbers, just quit taking the fricken scenic route and just take the straight path!  Do I need to take you under my wing Darth Threat?  I would be willing to make a $$$ bet that your squat and bench numbers will improve the second you lower the volume of your workouts....In fact, I guarantee it....You might feel like you aren't doing enough compared to what you are accustomed to, but trust me, it will be like a breath of fresh air, and you can change your avatar back to a dancing banana, cause the PRs will be coming back....
> 
> I recommend the basic westside template to you, no more, no less....do you want me to whip one up for you real quick?



I've done westside before.  I've got quite a bit of info on it.  Every so often I think I get stale with it.  That's when I get tempted to try something new.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Nice BP man...dont get so down on urself bout it tho...u just gotta keep ur head up nd keep truckin...make sure ur gettin enough sleep too...that might b a problem...but hell...i dont know wut i m talkin bout so dont listen to me...



 fyred

Sleep hasn't been a problem.  In fact, in the past when I've started to approach overtraining, having trouble falling asleep is one of the first signs of trouble ahead.  Except for staying up later than normal on Sunday night (football), my sleeping habits have been very consistent.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Are you making fun of my program whipping up abilities??  Don't make me go all Darth Vader on your ass!



Whip it!  Whip it good.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Take a deloading week, see if it helps.  Or you can try the Burner plan, which means driving past the gym on a regular basis, but rarely stopping.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> fyred
> 
> Sleep hasn't been a problem.  In fact, in the past when I've started to approach overtraining, having trouble falling asleep is one of the first signs of trouble ahead.  Except for staying up later than normal on Sunday night (football), my sleeping habits have been very consistent.



Good to hear Trips...haha...yea...like i said...you shouldnt listen to me...haha...cus i dont know wut im talking about.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Agree with Brother Pylon, Still strong my Friend!!! Take a slight break and come back and you'll be Better, you can rebuild it, LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Take a deloading week, see if it helps. Or you can try the Burner plan, which means driving past the gym on a regular basis, but rarely stopping.


who are you kidding? I'm not even driving by it...

oh...py...c'mere....I've got a  lil' somthin' somethin' for ya....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Are you making fun of my program whipping up abilities?? Don't make me go all Darth Vader on your ass!


the force is strong in this one...


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Are you making fun of my program whipping up abilities??  Don't make me go all Darth Vader on your ass!



But its so easy to do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

HMmmmmmmmmmmm, ever think about HIT???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Take a deloading week, see if it helps.  Or you can try the Burner plan, which means driving past the gym on a regular basis, but rarely stopping.



 Pylon

Deloading it shall be, for the next week and a half.  However, it will be deloading TT-style.  The Burner plan doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Good to hear Trips...haha...yea...like i said...you shouldnt listen to me...haha...cus i dont know wut im talking about.




 fyred

I listen to everyone.  I may not agree with everyone, but if you're not at least willing to listen to other's opinions, you're just short-changing yourself.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Agree with Brother Pylon, Still strong my Friend!!! Take a slight break and come back and you'll be Better, you can rebuild it, LOL!!!



 HIT MAN

Yeah, Brother Pylon speaketh words of wisdom.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

*And so the recovery begins*

*Fri, Jan 26*

Speed Bench Press
135 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Triceps Extensions with Rope
5 plates x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
90 x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
140 x 8 (2 sets)

WG Pulldowns
10 plates x 8 (2 sets)

BB Military Press
60 x 8 (2 sets)

NG Pulldowns
10 plates x 8 (2 sets)

Time: 33 minutes

BW: 234

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 15 minutes

I was half-tempted to try to continue the old program, but common sense took over on the drive to the gym.    Everything was easy, far short of failure.  I stopped at 8 reps, but could easily have done at least 12 on them.  

It was 7 degrees out this morning, with a wind chill of about 15 below.  I draw the line at single digits, so it was indoor cardio for me today.  I???m sitting here feeling like I barely did anything, but I know it???s probably best for me in the long run.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Jan 26*
> 
> Speed Bench Press
> 135 x 3 (8 sets)
> ...


 
while you are right that something like this is what your body needed, I have to say that IMO, a better "deload" would be to keep the weights high and just slash the volume drastically.  As you said, you "feel like you did nothing", and with good reason, your sets were basically warm up sets for you.

Take a westside plan.  On a "deload", take the ME exercise and turn it into DE, which you did which is good, then take your assistance exercises and continue with the weight progression, but only do half the volume.  So say you would do 3 sets of floor presses after the ME lift, then do maybe 1 set.  Say you do 4 sets of rows, do 2 sets.  4 sets of pullups? drop it to 2 and so on.

That way, you keep the strength levels up while at the same time giving yourself a break.  Like I always say, to me, the 2 things that kill me the most are failure training and volume.  If I eliminate those 2 things, I can still lift as heavy as I want, but still feel like a million bucks afterwards  

Darth Stewart has spoken.  Darth Threat......RISE


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> fyred
> 
> I listen to everyone.  I may not agree with everyone, but if you're not at least willing to listen to other's opinions, you're just short-changing yourself.



u know wut...thats gunna b my new signiture...haha
u da man.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Good lookin de-load my Friend!!! I agree with what Darth 20 says myself, your doin right imo, givin the body time to relax and prepare for a future ONSLAUGHT!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

Hehehhehhehehehheheheh.....  He said load.

Whaddup TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> while you are right that something like this is what your body needed, I have to say that IMO, a better "deload" would be to keep the weights high and just slash the volume drastically.  As you said, you "feel like you did nothing", and with good reason, your sets were basically warm up sets for you.
> 
> Take a westside plan.  On a "deload", take the ME exercise and turn it into DE, which you did which is good, then take your assistance exercises and continue with the weight progression, but only do half the volume.  So say you would do 3 sets of floor presses after the ME lift, then do maybe 1 set.  Say you do 4 sets of rows, do 2 sets.  4 sets of pullups? drop it to 2 and so on.
> 
> ...



 Darth

I'll think about it for next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin de-load my Friend!!! I agree with what Darth 20 says myself, your doin right imo, givin the body time to relax and prepare for a future ONSLAUGHT!!!



 Arch

It seems to be working.  It's Sunday night and I can't wait to get back to the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> u know wut...thats gunna b my new signiture...haha
> u da man.



 fyred


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hehehhehhehehehheheheh.....  He said load.
> 
> Whaddup TT?



 JD

Good to see you back in these parts.  You missed my torture training and got back just in time to see me crash.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2007)

*Sat, Jan 27*

Paused Squats
135 x 5
185 x 2 (5 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 5 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (4 sets)

SLDL
185 x 6 (2 sets)

Time: 26 minutes


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I am doing front squats tommorow, my numbers will be around yours I am sure. God I am horrible at those. I would much rather do Zercher squats!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Front squats don't feel natural for me.  I thinks it's a question of balance.  On a side note, I tried to do an overhead squat as a warm-up, and couldn't even get one.    It kept feeling like I was going to tip over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

*Honey, I'm home!*

*Mon, Jan 29 ME Bench*

Bench Press off pins
135 x 6 (warm-up, touch and go)
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

Close Grip Bench
225 x 4 (3 sets)

Dips
40 x 5
40 x 4

Pendlay Rows
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6

Pull-ups
BW+12 x 4
BW+12 x 3

BB Military Press
115 x 7
115 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Saxon side bends (BB)
20 x 10 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
12
8

Time: 63 minutes

Cardio
.25 mi jog
50 yd sprint x 8


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

I added up all the weight you benched, it comes to 2.88 net tons.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Its just because Trips is a massive beast!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its just because Trips is a massive beast!



  Amen Brother!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Front squats don't feel natural for me.  I thinks it's a question of balance.  On a side note, I tried to do an overhead squat as a warm-up, and couldn't even get one.    It kept feeling like I was going to tip over.



Don't worry, I still respect you. 

I think Overhead Squats are a very underrated exercise.  Then again, I'm a squat junkie.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 29, 2007)

You the man TT...  Very nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

was'sup, trips!
wow...2+ tons of iron moved...you ANIMAL!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o's Brother Triple, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I added up all the weight you benched, it comes to 2.88 net tons.



Is that good or bad?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its just because Trips is a massive beast!



I wish!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Amen Brother!



Thanks.  See above.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't worry, I still respect you.
> 
> I think Overhead Squats are a very underrated exercise.  Then again, I'm a squat junkie.



I'm going to have to work on them.  I felt quite uncoordinated trying them.  

And you'd better respect me.  Weren't you taught to respect your elders?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You the man TT...  Very nice!



 Bakerboy

Thanks and welcome to my journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, trips!
> wow...2+ tons of iron moved...you ANIMAL!



 Burner

Feel free to join in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT w/o's Brother Triple, keep it up my Friend!!!



Thanks, Arch.  That's what my girlfriends used to say.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, Arch.  That's what my girlfriends used to say.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2007)

*Wed, Jan 31  ME Squat/DL*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1

Deadlifts
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
475 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 6 (2 sets)

Overhead Squats
20 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 6
35 x 4

Heels want to come up as I near the bottom.  When back squatting, I tend to lean forward to compensate for this.  If I were to lean forward doing an overhead squat, I???d fall on my face.  So it looks like I???ve some flexibility to work on.

Bulgarian Squats Reps are per leg. Weight is total for both dumbbells.
0 x 6
24 x 6
30 x 4

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
150 x 6 (2 sets)

Saxon side bends (BB)
20 x 8 (2 sets)

Time: 66 minutes

BW: 232.  I was eating quite a bit when doing the torture training and peaked at 235.  It???s time to shed some of the excess.

Cardio
.25 mi jog
50 yd sprint x 10


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2007)

Great workout, TT!

Don't you just dig Overhead Squats?  There's no cheating on those.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, you don't mess around! Nice job TT.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

OH Squats are very ver tough. I have a hard time doing them just with the bar. I dont know if I will continue to do those or not. My balance simply sucks!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

FANTASTIC w/o Brother Triple!!! Where do you place the bar on your back??? I used to feel like that until I dropped the bar down to my middle/lower traps, hope that made sense?!?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 31, 2007)

Trips has it going on in here (did your gf's used to say that too)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, TT!
> 
> Don't you just dig Overhead Squats?  There's no cheating on those.



 DOMS

This was the first time I've done overhead squats, so I'm not sure if I like them or not yet.  When I tried them at home, all I had was a wooden closet rod (too light) and an olympic bar (45 lb, too heavy).  Being able to use the 20 and 30 lb barbells at the gym at least let me get several reps and get the feel for them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow, you don't mess around! Nice job TT.



 Bakerboy

Thanks.  If I'm going to put in the effort, I may as well make it worthwhile.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Dont OH Squats suck?!?! I saw a guy on that softballfans site and he said he uses 200lbs on em. Wow I highly fuckin doubt it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> OH Squats are very ver tough. I have a hard time doing them just with the bar. I dont know if I will continue to do those or not. My balance simply sucks!



 DD

Like I said earlier, the full olympic bar was too heavy and form went to hell, but the wooden pole did not provide enough resistance.  Try doing them with 20-25 barbell and see if that helps.  Also, I did a couple of sets just holding my arms up and keeping my hands in contact with a power rack for balance.  That helped me get a feeling of what the movement would be like.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> FANTASTIC w/o Brother Triple!!! Where do you place the bar on your back??? I used to feel like that until I dropped the bar down to my middle/lower traps, hope that made sense?!?



 HIT MAN

I tend to keep the bar lower on my back, too.  I think I have a permanent indentation where the bar goes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Trips has it going on in here (did your gf's used to say that too)



 boiler

  That line I didn't hear.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont OH Squats suck?!?! I saw a guy on that softballfans site and he said he uses 200lbs on em. Wow I highly fuckin doubt it.



I haven't been on that site in a while.  I need to get back there one of these days.   200 lbs for OH squats?  Hey, on the internet everyone is an elite athlete.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2007)

*Fri, Feb 2 DE Upper*

All DB pressing movements were done alternating arms.

Incline DB Press supersetted with DB rows
40 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6

DB Rows
40 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Flat DB Press supersetted with HS Low rows
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 6

HS Low rows
140 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7

DB Standing Shoulder Press supersetted with pull-ups
30 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Dips supersetted with chin-ups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 5
BW x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 43 minutes  

BW: 233

Cardio in a blizzard
.25 jog
50 yd sprints x 10

OK, so maybe blizzard is a little strong.  But it was snowing and the ground was covered, but not much more.  There???s something very peaceful about running in the snow.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Blizzard or not, running in sub-zero temperatures is very brutal.  Great job on that and on the workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow TT your deadlift and squat diffrence is huge.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

I just lost my train of thoght...thanks, Brutus....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I just lost my train of thoght...thanks, Brutus....



You lost it 43 minutes ago?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

I...dam...did it again.....dam u and your hottie avatar!


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Fuck dude sprinting in the snow is pretty hardcore if you ask me.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck dude sprinting in the snow is pretty hardcore if you ask me.



As long as he's careful not to hit a patch of ice.

If anything can break your concentration, it's that. 

Looking good though, TT!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent w/o, LOVE the supersets too Brother Triple, Awesome routine my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Blizzard or not, running in sub-zero temperatures is very brutal.  Great job on that and on the workout!



 DOMS

Thanks, DOMS.  Temperature was about 30 degrees, within my comfort zone.  Plus having just worked out, I was warmed up and comfortable.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow TT your deadlift and squat diffrence is huge.



 Brutus

Tell me about it.     It's quite frustrating at times.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuck dude sprinting in the snow is pretty hardcore if you ask me.



 Double D

It probably looked a little silly.  

_You wouldn't believe what I saw this morning, Martha.  Some guy in shorts, ski hat, and no gloves swinging a baseball bat.  Then he went running back and forth on the field. _


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> As long as he's careful not to hit a patch of ice.
> 
> If anything can break your concentration, it's that.
> 
> Looking good though, TT!



 Gaz

It was safe since there was no ice.  It had snowed just enough to cover the ground.  Falling down in that would not have been pleasant, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o, LOVE the supersets too Brother Triple, Awesome routine my Friend!!!



 Arch

I'm feeling those supersets today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

nice avy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I...dam...did it again.....dam u and your hottie avatar!



I'm easily distracted to!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice work Trips!  did you feel like Rocky running in the snow?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> _You wouldn't believe what I saw this morning, Martha. Some guy in shorts, ski hat, and no gloves swinging a baseball bat. Then he went running back and forth on the field. _


No there is a visual  .

I love it TT, hardcore buddy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work Trips!  did you feel like Rocky running in the snow?



 Py

No, that one completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

JD


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sat, Feb 3 DE Squat/DL*

Hang Cleans
45 x 5
75 x 5
95 x 3 (2 sets)

Paused Squats I have nothing to use for box squats at home, so these are a substitute.
95 x 3
135 x 3
160 x 2 (10 sets @ 50% 1 RM)

Speed Deadlifts
285 x 1 (6 sets @ 60% 1 RM)

Front Squats supersetted with SLDLs
100 x 5 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 7 (3 sets)

Time: 37 minutes

No cardio since the snow turned to rain and turned the ground to mush.  That???s where I draw the line.


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Cleans?

Wow never seen you do em.

You like em? I certainly do, but never do em. Kinda tweaks my shoulder.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice work trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 4, 2007)

awsome!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent job TT. Short and sweet, very nice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Cleans?
> 
> Wow never seen you do em.
> 
> You like em? I certainly do, but never do em. Kinda tweaks my shoulder.




 DD

I used them as a warmup.  I used to do them a long time ago, then kinda forgot about them.  I don't think I'll ever be using heavy weights on those since my shoulders wouldn't like it.  But a few sets of light weights as a warmup seem OK.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work trips!



 Pylon.   Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> awsome!!!!!!!



 Billie

Long time no see.  Thanks.  You're looking rather happy in that avi.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Excellent job TT. Short and sweet, very nice!



 Bakerboy

Thanks.  Workouts seem to go quicker when I'm at home.  No distractions, either the good or bad kind.


----------



## fufu (Feb 4, 2007)

Planning on doing any PL meets?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

fufu

No, nothing planned.  While it is tempting to try one, I can't really justify the cost involved to attend one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

*Mon, Feb 5 ME Bench*

Bench Press off pins
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
295   Sticking point is still halfway up.  Damn triceps.  

Close Grip Bench
225 x 5
225 x 4
205 x 6
205 x 4
185 x 7
185 x 5

Pendlay Rows
205 x 8
215 x 7
215 x 6
215 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 4
BW+15 x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 5

Saxon side bends (BB)
20 x 8

Time: 80 minutes.  Spent too much time  about the game.  This workout should have taken me only 60-65 minutes.

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 15 minutes.  
Too cold today to run outside.   12 degrees with a wind chill below 0.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

80 min?  Slacker.


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice looking workout trips. Very nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 80 min?  Slacker.



 Pylon

And it's a good thing I had to go home to get the kids off to school or I'd probably still be there yapping.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice looking workout trips. Very nice.



 DD

Thanks and it felt good too.  Maybe the extra rest between sets did me some good?


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> fufu
> 
> No, nothing planned.  While it is tempting to try one, I can't really justify the cost involved to attend one.



Do you mean buying PL equipment?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

'morning, trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Triple!!! I can offer my services on learning how not to talk at the gym, LOL!!! Just teasin my Friend, your doin Great!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Do you mean buying PL equipment?



I was referring to entry fees, membership costs of sponsoring organization, etc.  Then there's having to buy a singlet.  

Also, spending 5+ hours to attempt 9 lifts just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 'morning, trips!



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I can offer my services on learning how not to talk at the gym, LOL!!!!



Let me guess.  You'd smite me, right?    i did better today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

*Wed, Feb 7  ME DL / DE Squat*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
425 x 3 *PR* 
455 x 1
485 x 1

Speed Box Squats (55% 1RM)
175 x 2 (10 sets)

Overhead Squats Supersetted with 1 leg RDLs
45 x 5 (3 sets)

One leg RDLs
75 x 8 
75 x 8
75 x 5

Bulgarian Squats Supersetted with RDLs. Reps are per leg. Weight is total for both dumbbells.
40 x 6
40 x 5

One leg RDLs
50 x 5 
50 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 5

Saxon side bends (BB)
20 x 10
30 x 5
30 x 5

30 is probably too heavy for this exercise, but there are no 25 lb BBs in the gym.    Maybe I should try using 12 lb DBs. 

Time: 70 minutes

BW: 233.

Cardio
.25 mi jog
50 yd sprint x 6  
Only 15 degrees today, so I cut it short.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

A PR on deadlifting?  Well done!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Feb 7 ME DL / DE Squat*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2007)

nice PR!! and that's a whole lotta squats...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Nah, no smiteing, LOL!!!

Fantastic w/o and AWESOME PR my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Um...interesting avi there Trips.  Is that your Mardi Gras face?


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Those saxons are a bitch arent they!?!?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Nah, no smiteing, LOL!!!
> 
> Fantastic w/o and AWESOME PR my Friend!!!



 Arch

If I catch myself yakking for more than 30 seconds, I'll think of you standing there going


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Um...interesting avi there Trips.  Is that your Mardi Gras face?



 Pylon

I needed something new since Super Bowl was over.  This is what I felt like pulling that last DL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those saxons are a bitch arent they!?!?



 DD

Yes and they feel awkward too.  Maybe I should try doing them earlier in the workout?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> I needed something new since Super Bowl was over. This is what I felt like pulling that last DL.


I bet everybody gives ya a wide berth, then..eh?
'cause...dam youz ugly!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> If I catch myself yakking for more than 30 seconds, I'll think of you standing there going



  Good Stuff my Friend!!! Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Trips how are things?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

Trips in a singlet.  Uh, no thanks  

How goes it trips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Trips in a singlet. Uh, no thanks
> 
> How goes it trips!


I could see Trips in a triplet....

Oh, that was bad.... sorry.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

Everyone

I've had limited IM time lately due to work and other life events.  Nothing earth shattering, just keeping me from here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

*Fri, Feb 9 DE Bench*

Close Grip Bench
95 x 8 (2 sets)
135 x 8
165 x 7
165 x 6 (2 sets)
185 x 6 (2 sets)

It was very cold in the gym.  It took me longer than usual to warm up.

Incline DB Press
80 x 5 (2 sets)

DB Rows
85 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8 (2 sets, gym doesn???t have 95???s)

Dips
20 x 8
20 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 40 minutes 

BW: 231

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sat, Feb 10 ME Squat / DE DL*

Squats
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (6 sets @ 65% 1 RM)

SLDL
235 x 6 (2 sets)

Time: 55 minutes.  Can you say long RIs during the heavier squats?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice work, Trips.

OK, enlighten me.  What is a speed DL?  I assumed they were just really fast, but with only 1 rep, I'm kinda confused...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother Triple!!! Wishin ya nothin but the best!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice TT  I feel light headed just looking at your workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice Leg workout !!


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice workout Trips. Hope all is well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips.
> 
> OK, enlighten me.  What is a speed DL?  I assumed they were just really fast, but with only 1 rep, I'm kinda confused...



 Pylon

You're supposed to perform the DL with as much force as possible, even though the weight is in the 60% range of 1 RM.  So yes, it's a quick DL.  Wait about 30 secs, reset, and go again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's Brother Triple!!! Wishin ya nothin but the best!!!



Thanks, Arch, thanks very much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Very nice TT  I feel light headed just looking at your workouts.



 Bakerboy

With all the conditioning work you do in your workouts, I'm sure you could keep up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Leg workout !!



 YM

Thanks.  That workout felt good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout Trips. Hope all is well.



 DD


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 12, 2007)

*Mon, Feb 12 ME Bench*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Dips
35 x 6
40 x 5
40 x 3

Pendlay Rows
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW+20 x 3

BB Military Press
115 x 5
115 x 4

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW+20 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
115 x 10
160 x 6
160 x 6

Saxon side bends (BB)
20 x 10
30 x 6
30 x 5

Time: 63 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical machine ??? 12 minutes.  Not inspired to do cardio today.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow:d


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow is right, Excellent w/o Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

Some nice Bw exercises there 3t.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the new Avi Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, yes, Darth Threat..........RISE!! I love it my apprentice!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

nice work trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

How goes it Brother Triple??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

How are ya Trips? Havent seen ya around much!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking strong as always brotha!  Sorry I have been MIA lately, you know how it goes .


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

7 days with no post?  What gives?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Everyone

I'm back.  Well, I didn't really go away, I just wasn't here.  I mean, I was here but not here at IM, so technically if I was here before and I'm here now, then I can't be back, since being back implies a return to somewhere where I wasn't before.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

And just to clarify, I'm not back in the gym, because I never stopped going.  I just stopped posting because I wasn't here.   And since I didn't stop going to the gym, I can't go back, because I never left.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Knock that off, you know how simple minded I am!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad to have you back, well ummm, not that you left to be back but, umm, what where we talking about???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

*Mon, Feb 19*

Squats
135 x 5
210 x 3
245 x 4
275 x 4 *PR* 
275 x 4
275 x 4
275 x 3

Bench Press
135 x 5
195 x 3
225 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 3
250 x 3

Pendlay Rows
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Time: 50 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Great w/o and Fantastic on the PR!!! How goes it my Friend???


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice workout Trips!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Knock that off, you know how simple minded I am!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Glad to have you back, well ummm, not that you left to be back but, umm, what where we talking about???



Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o and Fantastic on the PR!!! How goes it my Friend???



Thanks Arch.  Other than working far too many hours, I can't complain.  I mean I could complain, but who would care?  Of if someone did care, what could they do about it?  Of if someone could do something about it, would they?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wed, Feb 21*

Squats 
135 x 5
195 x 3
225 x 3
260 x 4
295 x 3
275 x 5 *PR* 
275 x 3

Incline Bench Press
145 x 3
175 x 3
195 x 4
225 x 3
205 x 5
205 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 3
385 x 3
435 x 2

Time: 60 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks Arch.  Other than working far too many hours, I can't complain.  I mean I could complain, but who would care?  Of if someone did care, what could they do about it?  Of if someone could do something about it, would they?



I would!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Up another rep, Awesome!!! Fantastic Deads too my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking good Trips!!! Congrats on the PR's. And stop all that talking in circles, I'm already ready to blow my head off reading all that crap in Philosophy


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome back, trips....or not...whutever....


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Feb 21*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...


 
i think you might be the only person around here crazy enough to consistently keep doing squats and deadlifts on the same day!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Very impressive stuff, TT. I agree with Stewart- it blows my mind that you  lift that heavy on both squats and deads on the same day. Great job!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

He's old...........He doesn't know any better  
but still hitting PRs


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Agreed with the unilateral one.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

How goes it today Brother Triple???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Up another rep, Awesome!!! Fantastic Deads too my Friend!!!




Thanks Arch.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Bout time for the softball avatar yet again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> stop all that talking in circles, I'm already ready to blow my head off reading all that crap in Philosophy



Well if you're already studying Philosophy, you should already be able to understand what I said, but if you weren't already ready then but are already ready now, then I completely understand.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Welcome back, trips....or not...whutever....



 Don't make me repeat myself young man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i think you might be the only person around here crazy enough to consistently keep doing squats and deadlifts on the same day!!



Only until I hit the wall again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Very impressive stuff, TT. I agree with Stewart- it blows my mind that you  lift that heavy on both squats and deads on the same day. Great job!



Thanks, BB.  You never know what you're capable of until you try it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> He's old...........He doesn't know any better
> but still hitting PRs


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



LOL he thought it was funny at first now he just wants to beat some ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2007)

Legs, chest and back in the same day..... I like it!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

How goes it Brother Triple, hope your enjoying the weekend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2007)

*Fri, Feb 23*

Bench Press
135 x 5
195 x 4
205 x 4
235 x 4 (5 sets)

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
235 x 5 (5 sets)

Close Grip Bench
185 x 6 
195 x 6
205 x 5

Dips
30 x 7
30 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 55 minutes 


*Sat, Feb 24*

Squats
135 x 5
210 x 4
225 x 4
260 x 4 (5 sets)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Pendlay rows??


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha a 235 bench i do that with 1 arm.  Good to see you outpulling your push T3.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pull-ups
> BW x 5
> BW x 4
> BW x 4
> ...



As always, I'm so freakin' jealous.

Great job!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother Triple, lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Just me Trips or is your bench going up?!?!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey BRother Triple, changed my avi to Vader, hope you don't mind since I have "Officially" crossed over, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the new avi themes.  I'm in....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Pendlay rows??



Stewart got me started with them.  They're like bent-over BB rows, except that the weights get lowered to the floor on each rep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ha a 235 bench i do that with 1 arm.  Good to see you outpulling your push T3.



Hopefully I can do that when I get to be your age.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> As always, I'm so freakin' jealous.
> 
> Great job!



Thanks, DOMS, but I'd like to be able to do more than just 5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother Triple, lookin solid my Friend!!!



Thanks DarthAngel.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just me Trips or is your bench going up?!?!



Not much.  I'm just doing more sets with lower reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hey BRother Triple, changed my avi to Vader, hope you don't mind since I have "Officially" crossed over, LOL!!!



Fine by me.  The more the merrier here on the dark side.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I love the new avi themes.  I'm in....



Excellent, Py!  Sure beats the cheap undies club, huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

*Mon, Feb 26*

Squats
135 x 5
195 x 4
225 x 4
260 x 4
295 x 3
*295 x 4* 
295 x 3

Bench Press
135 x 5
195 x 4
205 x 4
235 x 4 (5 sets)

Close Grip
205 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 5

Dips
35 x 6 
35 x 3

Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
245 x 5 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Time: 70 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

*Wed, Feb 28*

Squats 
135 x 5
210 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
*310 x 3* 

Incline Bench Press
145 x 4
175 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
225 x 3
*225 x 4 * 
225 x 4

Deadlifts
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
500 x 1
*525 x 1* 

Time: 50 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 11 minutes


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, DOMS, but I'd like to be able to do more than just 5.



I'd like to do more  than just two. 

Nice job on the multiple PRs!  

525 on Deads... If I tried that, my uterus would fall out.


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Straight bar, or trap bar? 

Either way its damn impressive!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'd like to do more  than just two.
> 
> Nice job on the multiple PRs!
> 
> 525 on Deads... If I tried that, my uterus would fall out.



Thanks DOMS.  Just keep doing the pull-ups.  It wasn't that long ago I was on pull-up welfare.  There's one guy at the gym who, one day a week, does 100 pull-ups.  As many sets as it takes.  He starts out doing sets of 10, but keeps at it until he gets 100 total.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Straight bar, or trap bar?
> 
> Either way its damn impressive!!!!



Thanks, DD.  It was conventional DL with a straight bar using chalk.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG!!! Incredible w/o's Brother Triple, FANTASTIC squats, benches and Deads!!! Wow, I feel like a bum now, excuse me while I go to my room and sob like a leetle Beetch!!! ( from Birdcage, not sure if you seen that, It's hilarious!!!)

Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow....those deads are just....wow.....


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice deadlift!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2007)

the Force is strong with this one.... 

Shit, I made up all this Star Wars stuff and declared myself the Emporer, but man, I think I am about to get knocked off here real soon.  

ever since everyone became "Darths" their numbers have shot through the roof....you, Archie, Pylon you're next buddy  
See....I was on to something, the dark side is powerful indeed!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks DOMS.  Just keep doing the pull-ups.  It wasn't that long ago I was on pull-up welfare.  There's one guy at the gym who, one day a week, does 100 pull-ups.  As many sets as it takes.  He starts out doing sets of 10, but keeps at it until he gets 100 total.



Thanks, man.

I would love to be able to do 100 reps.

I think that from now on, every morning, I'm going to do some reps.  It's way too little work to worry about overstraining or recuperation.  Sound good?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll stick with Yoda...
Was'sup, Trips!

100 reps on Pull-Ups? Whew...i used to do what it took to get to 50....but 100? DAAAM!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

In that case fuckin A on the deads!

BTW, I had better get things together before softball I will be very dissapointed if not!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Wassup BRother Triple!!! Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> OMG!!! Incredible w/o's Brother Triple, FANTASTIC squats, benches and Deads!!! Wow, I feel like a bum now, excuse me while I go to my room and sob like a leetle Beetch!!! ( from Birdcage, not sure if you seen that, It's hilarious!!!)
> 
> Great job my Friend!!!



Thanks Arch, but you're far from a bum.  You can't fool me, I've seen your journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow....those deads are just....wow.....



Thanks, Py.  I wish I could sustain that level year round.  Won't be happening, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Shit, I made up all this Star Wars stuff
> 
> ever since everyone became "Darths" their numbers have shot through the roof....you, Archie, Pylon you're next buddy
> See....I was on to something, the dark side is powerful indeed!



You have gotten a patent on it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I would love to be able to do 100 reps.
> 
> I think that from now on, every morning, I'm going to do some reps.  It's way too little work to worry about overstraining or recuperation.  Sound good?



Can't hurt to try it for a while.  If it doesn't work, you can always change.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'll stick with Yoda...
> Was'sup, Trips!
> 
> 100 reps on Pull-Ups? Whew...i used to do what it took to get to 50....but 100? DAAAM!



 Burner  

If I tried 100 pullups, it would take me about 50 sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> In that case fuckin A on the deads!
> 
> BTW, I had better get things together before softball I will be very dissapointed if not!!!!



It's finally March, so that means just 2 more months.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

*Fri, Mar 2*

Bench Press
135 x 5
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3
265 x 3 (3 sets)
280 x 3

Close Grip Bench
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Dips
45 x 6
45 x 4

HS Low Rows (giving the lower back a break)
90 x 8
180 x 6
230 x 6
270 x 5
270 x 5
270 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

*Sat, Mar 3*

Squats
135 x 5
210 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 4
295 x 4
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 2

Didn???t have it today.  295???s were supposed to be 4 sets of 5.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's finally March, so that means just 2 more months.



2 months?  I'm less than a month from our first practice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 2 months?  I'm less than a month from our first practice!





Unfortunately, April is usually very wet and the league doesn't start until May.


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

We have already been hitting all winter in an indoor batting cage. My swing is very powerful right now. Plus I am hitting the ball with just enough backspin that will cut the wind! I am very excited about this summer, besides I need to drop some weight. This shoulder thing has helped me put on about 5 lbs in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

I got a tournament on March 31rst!!!! Got asked to play in 1 this weekend, but it was 2 hours away and I had to pitch in 20 bucks, not to mention shoulder doesnt need that right now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Mar 2*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 5
> ...


Nice benching, and yes, you make me sick... Especially because you are a senior citizen compared to my young buck 51 years of age!  

Good job TT


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a tournament on March 31rst!!!! Got asked to play in 1 this weekend, but it was 2 hours away and I had to pitch in 20 bucks, not to mention shoulder doesnt need that right now.



Nice.  

The cage right by my house (Tower Tee, in case you know it) looked like it added 2 more cages.  Upon closer examination, they took out the three softball and one spongeball (for kids).  If they put in 2 really good softball, it'll be worth it.  Everyone got stacked up in the one good cage, so this should be an improvement.

Bought my new shoes today.  I've been wearing an older pair of Nikes that are OK, but always hurt my feet because the sole is very stiff.  Picked up a pair of UnderArmor lows that are  really comfy.  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

My brother bought a pair of turf boombah's they are really sweet and very light!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Great lookin w/o's Brother Triple, don't beat yourself up over that, you'll BLOW that outta the water next time!!! Besides I can't have you gettin all negative, I feed off of your w/o's and Positive energy my Friend!!!

Man all this talk about softball makes me wanna play!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2007)

Whad up TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a tournament on March 31rst!!!! Got asked to play in 1 this weekend, but it was 2 hours away and I had to pitch in 20 bucks, not to mention shoulder doesnt need that right now.



Right, the last thing you need is to hurt it due to cold weather in a preseason tournament.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice benching, and yes, you make me sick... Especially because you are a senior citizen compared to my young buck 51 years of age!
> 
> Good job TT



Thanks JD, but I'm not old, just not exactly a youngster any more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great lookin w/o's Brother Triple, don't beat yourself up over that, you'll BLOW that outta the water next time!!! Besides I can't have you gettin all negative, I feed off of your w/o's and Positive energy my Friend!!!
> 
> Man all this talk about softball makes me wanna play!!!



Then get your bat and glove and hit the fields.  

No more head-banging from me.  Can't have any negative vibes emanating from this journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Whad up TT?



Too much work.  Not enough free time.  Maybe this weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Too much work. Not enough free time. Maybe this weekend.


I hear that my friend.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Hope all is well in Tripland my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Greetings all.  I'm here in sunny San Jose, CA for work.  Unfortunately, my laptop didn't survive the trip and isn't working at the moment.  I'm borrowing someone else's for a few minutes to check email and what's happening here at IM.  Got some new PRs to brag about, but they can wait until I have more time.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Greetings all.  I'm here in sunny San Jose, CA for work.  Unfortunately, my laptop didn't survive the trip and isn't working at the moment.  I'm borrowing someone else's for a few minutes to check email and what's happening here at IM.  Got some new PRs to brag about, but they can wait until I have more time.



I'm going to L.A. in 4 hours!  w00!

Looking forward to seeing those PRs!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome, looking forward to your PR's myself Brother Triple!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Hitting bp tommorow. I took some swings yesterday and it felt fine. The fence was 365 and I was nailing the fence on about 5 balls I hit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to L.A. in 4 hours!  w00!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those PRs!



Wave as you fly by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, looking forward to your PR's myself Brother Triple!!! Good Stuff!!!



 fellow Dark Sider


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hitting bp tommorow. I took some swings yesterday and it felt fine. The fence was 365 and I was nailing the fence on about 5 balls I hit.



Whatever you did to your shoulder doesn't seem to have effected your swing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

*Mon, Mar 5*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 

Close Grip
225 x 6
*245 x 4* 

Dips
*45 x 8* 
45 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4

HS High Row
270 x 8
300 x 6
300 x 5
300 x 5

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

*Wed, Mar 7*

Squats 
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
*315 x 3* 
345 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
*545 x 1* 

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2007)

*Fri, Mar 9*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 4

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 5

HS High Row
180 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 10
BW x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

Severely jet-lagged today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 9, 2007)

Insane deads and squats!!!   Wow! Great job, TT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice bench TT and congrats on the 315 x 3 squats!


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

What a massive deadlift TT!!!!! Yeah the shoulder actually feels fine now, its just a matter of time before I get released to actually lift again.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother Triple, phenominal Deads my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

I survived my 9 day ordeal in San Jose.  That would be 9 straight days of work, 9-10 hours each day.  Managed to get to a gym 4 times during the stay so at least I was able to maintain my sanity.  Workouts in SJ were of the maintenance type, about 30-40 minutes, no big numbers.  Didn't want to tax the old body too much.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

That's some hardcore discipline.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's some hardcore discipline.



 Bakerboy

The fine people here at IM help keep me accountable.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

*Back on track*

*Mon, Mar 19*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1

Close Grip
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 5

Military Press
95 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Time: 58 minutes

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes


----------



## joycough (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice workout Threat! Very intense!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!! 325 on bench!!!! Since when is this? I couldve swore you were still in the 270's!

VERY NICE Trips! I havent been here much as of late.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I couldve swore you were still in the 270's!


No, I think that's me  .

Damn nice TT  .  I always said you were my hero  .


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

No doubt JD! Whenever I am your age I pray to god I am kickin ass like you! Hell I just hope I am still kickin!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to have you back, and EXCELLENT w/o Brother Triple!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> No doubt JD! Whenever I am your age I pray to god I am kickin ass like you! Hell I just hope I am still kickin!


That's what I'm sayin'.  TT is old enough to be, well, er, my older brother!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

joycough said:


> Nice workout Threat! Very intense!



 joycough

Thank you and welcome to my journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> DAMN!!!!!! 325 on bench!!!! Since when is this? I couldve swore you were still in the 270's!
> 
> VERY NICE Trips! I havent been here much as of late.



 DD

I was in the 270ish range for a while, but I was doing sets of 3-4 reps.  I hadn't maxed in a while and was curious to see what I could get.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> No, I think that's me  .
> 
> Damn nice TT  .  I always said you were my hero  .



 JD

That's really nice of you to say that.  Muchly appreciated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Glad to have you back, and EXCELLENT w/o Brother Triple!!!



 Arch

It's good to be back.  Going away on travel for a short time is tough because you wind up working so many hours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wed, Mar 21*

The Banana Nazi was in the gym today.    No bananas for you.  

Squats 
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 1
365 

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
495 x 1
555 

Saxon Side Bends
20 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 16

Hyperextensions
30 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 7
35 x 7

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises Usually I use arm slings, but today just held on.
6
5
5

Time: 55 minutes


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Banana Nazi was in the gym today.  No bananas for you.*

lawl

Crazy workouts, TT!! How sad, your max bench is my max squat.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Saxon Side Bends
> 20 x 20
> 30 x 20
> 30 x 20
> 30 x 16


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats funny, way to many head shakes the wrong way TT! But still those deads are super mean!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Incredible w/o Brother Triple!!! How do you do your Deads??? Conventional or Sumo???

Bet you HIT it next time w/ NO problem my Friend!!!


----------



## joycough (Mar 22, 2007)

Trip - HOLY CRAP! Those are CRAZY Deadlifts my friend.      I too am curious how you do them? What style and how low you go?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How sad, your max bench is my max squat.



What's sad is that my max bench is almost *my* max squat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats funny, way to many head shakes the wrong way TT! But still those deads are super mean!!!!



Not too worried about the  .  I don't usually go to failure, preferring to stop just short.  Just felt inspired to really challenge myself the other day.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's sad is that my max bench is almost *my* max squat.



Conversely, it's great that you max bench is almost your max squat. 

I'd kill to have my bench match my squat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2007)

Deadlifts are done conventional.  I've tried sumo, but it doesn't feel as natural as conventional.  DLs are done from the floor, beltless, but with chalk.  Chalk is my friend.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's sad is that my max bench is almost *my* max squat.



welcome to my world


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2007)

Where is the 275 x 20 ?????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's sad is that my max bench is almost *my* max squat.


Since my best squat was a ATG 365, I would love to have that problem.

Just saw your user title,  . I like it!


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

And challenge yourself you did!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Whats up Brother Triple, enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> welcome to my world



Your world of benching in the mid 300's?  Gladly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where is the 275 x 20 ?????



   I'm not in that league yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just saw your user title,  . I like it!



Right back at ya!  Nice!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Whats up fella? I would like to picture your back! I bet its massive!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

*Fri, Mar 23*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
*225 x 6* 
225 x 4

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 7

HS Low Row
90 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8
280 x 6
280 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (3 sets)
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (3 sets)

Time: 45 minutes

Triceps were unbelievably sore from Monday.  I sometimes get DOMS, but this was one of the worst occurrences in a long time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2007)

*Sat, Mar 24*

Squats 
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
*275 x 8*   but still a long way off from 20, so you???re safe for now YM.   

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
*365 x 5*


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice workout Trips, congrats on the PR!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2007)

Whaddup bro?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2007)

Excelent w/o's Brother Triple!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, Mar 24*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...


 
365x5 is a PR???  I would have thought you would have blown past that long ago, you know, with your over 500lb 1RM and all...hmm, I have to say I am surprised by that, only because, I think I can do that, and I definitely "look up to you" in the deadlift, as that is YOUR specialty....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Droppin in my Friend, ENJOY the weekend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 365x5 is a PR???  I would have thought you would have blown past that long ago, you know, with your over 500lb 1RM and all...hmm, I have to say I am surprised by that, only because, I think I can do that, and I definitely "look up to you" in the deadlift, as that is YOUR specialty....



365 was a PR for 5 reps.  I usually don't go over 3 reps for DLs, so my PRs for higher rep DLs isn't very high.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Droppin in my Friend, ENJOY the weekend!!!



 Arch


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got a week's worth of workouts to catch up on.  Usually I post these from work while eating lunch, but this past week was just absolutely crazy.  

*Mon, Mar 26*

CG Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

Dips
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

HS High Row
180 x 6
270 x 6
270 x 6

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Military Press
95 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 3

Time: 40 minutes






50 yd x 6.   I haven???t done these in a long time and my body wasted no time reminding me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

*Wed, Mar 28*

Squats 
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
325 x 3
345 x 1
355 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
495 x 1

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
40 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises 
7
5
4

Time: 45 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

*Fri, Mar 30*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 5
205 x 4

Decline CG
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 5

BB Row
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Saxon Side Bends
20 x 20
30 x 12

Time: 50 minutes


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 31, 2007)

TT, I thought you were on a break- how wrong I was.  Your deadlifts are almost criminal- almost 500- wow! Very nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome w/o's BRother Triple, would LOVE to be close to your Deads my Friend, my hats off to ya!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> TT, I thought you were on a break- how wrong I was.  Your deadlifts are almost criminal- almost 500- wow! Very nice.



 BB

Thanks.  Sometimes I fall behind in my posting, but I'm pretty consistent with the workouts.  Keeps me sane.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's BRother Triple, would LOVE to be close to your Deads my Friend, my hats off to ya!!!



 Arch

With what you're squatting, you'll be there in no time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

*Intermediate 5x5 Week 1*

*Mon, Apr 2*

Squats 
145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
*295 x 5* 

Bench Press
135 x 5
160 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
*260 x 5* 

BB Rows
115 x 5
140 x 5
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5

Time: 45 minutes


I felt it was time for a change.  I???ve got to get away from the 1 RMs for a while and with the 5x5, I won???t be tempted.  Also, for the past several nights, I???ve woken up in the middle of the night with intense cramps, mostly the legs, but once the abs and once the forearm, right near the elbow.  It???s a sign something is wrong, I???m just not sure what.

I used 1 RMs for squats and bench press.  It might have been too high.  The template generated 5 RMs that were much higher than any I???ve ever done.  The last set of each exercise was a struggle.  For rows, I used a 5 RM, which resulted in a last set that was easily doable.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs, man!

_S-o-o_ close to the 300 mark on those squats!


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

Always knockin those pr's out. Nice Trips! 
Whens the first tourny?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PRs, man!
> 
> _S-o-o_ close to the 300 mark on those squats!



 DOMS

Thanks.  Next week we'll get to 300 on the squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Always knockin those pr's out. Nice Trips!
> Whens the first tourny?



 DD

No tourneys in my future unfortunately.  The season normally starts the first week of May.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2007)

*Wed, Apr 4*

Squats 
145 x 5
185 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
160 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5

Deadlifts
280 x 5
315 x 5
357 x 5
*407 x 4*   although I was trying for 5 reps

Time: 38 minutes


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Apr 4*
> 
> Squats
> 145 x 5
> ...



how did you manage to come up with 407?? 

In any event, 4 plates for 4 reps...not too bad, not too bad


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

how did you manage to come up with 407?? 

collars


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

ANOTHER Great w/o BRother Triple, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice work Trips!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD
> 
> No tourneys in my future unfortunately.  The season normally starts the first week of May.



Damn man I got a tournament I cancell on tommorow. Its going to be below 40 and I pass on that temp! 

Got one next week about 2 hours away! Played in one last weekend and did aweful! So happy its time to get back to it again. Oh I did well, but the team did aweful!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

How goes it BRother Triple??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Because it's only been said twice before:

how did you manage to come up with 407??


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> how did you manage to come up with 407??



Collars, like Bakerboy said.  I seldom use them, but for multi-rep DLs with several plates, I use the collars to keep the plates from sliding.  I don't want the weight shifting at all when using maximal or near-maximal weights.

At home I have heavy-duty clamp-on one-and-a-quarter lb collars.  At the gym, they have the cheaper spring-loaded ones.

The 407 was done at home.  Bar plus 4 45's each side, plus collars = 407 lb.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother Triple??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!



 Arch

Cool new avi!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you, have you seen the movie yet???
I HIGHLY recommend it my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> have you seen the movie yet???



  I haven't seen any movies lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Fri, Apr 6*

Bench Press
135 x 5
160 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 3
195 x 8

BB Rows
115 x 5
140 x 5
170 x 5
200 x 5
235 x 3
170 x 8

Time: 30 minutes

No squats today.  Back is still sore from Wednesday.  Maybe tomorrow.


*Sat, Apr 7*

Squats 
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
*300 x 4* 


*Sun, Apr 8*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh no my Friend, you HAVE GOT to see this one!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome w/o my Friend, Squats are lookin Good too!!! Rest that back!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mon, Apr 9*

Squats 
150 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
300 x 3

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 4

BB Rows
115 x 5
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5

Time: 45 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wed, Apr 11*

It???s only been one week into the 5x5 and already I???m sick of it.  Not sure why, but I didn???t feel like doing upper body today.   

Squats 
135 x 4
185 x 4
225 x 4
275 x 4
315 x 2
*335 x 2* 

Deadlifts
315 x 2
405 x 2
*455 x 2* 
505 x 1
525 x 1

OH Lunge
20 x 8 (each leg)
30 x 8
40 x 8  

BW: 236, which is down from 240  (attained while in San Jose).  Yes, I know, a little more cardio would go a long way in helping out in that area.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a increase in two parts of the Triple Threat, how's the benching coming along?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

AWESOME w/o BRother Triple!!! Your Deads make me green w/ envy!!! Kudos to you, it helps me want to push myself harder actually, so maybe I should thank you!!!
The 5x5 routine made me feel overtrained BIGTIME, maybe its just too much, not sure, but when I cut my volume WAY back, my #'s shot up, of course I'm not one who favors volume anyway, LOL!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It???s only been one week into the 5x5 and already I???m sick of it.  Not sure why, but I didn???t feel like doing upper body today.



I really don't think the 5x5 is suitable for someone as advanced as you (and Stewart and Archy).  I think it asks for too much consistent progression for someone who's already pushing it.  A 2.5% increase in my paltry Dead-lift of 250 is only 6.25 pounds.  A 2.5% increase in your Dead-lift of 455 is over 11 pounds!  And that's *per week!*

Even the 6.25 pounds is only really possible if the lifter has room to improve his technique and possibly neurological training.  You've already perfected your technique and are pushing your CNS hard.

Mind you, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2007)

you are sick of it because of what DOMS said so nicely.  It is rough on you once you attain certain poundages.  It never fails with that 5x5 that you inevitably wind up shot and just buried by it.

I have no idea why these programs have garnered so much attention and have been passed down through the years.  I mean, maybe DOMS is right and it should be more geared towards newer lifters, and/or lifters that don't have over 400 pound 5 rep max DLs or 300lb benches.

and to be honest with you, I don't know how anyone can survive the 2nd day of the workout as written.  I mean come on, squats, deadlifts, overhead press and chins all for 5x5??

This is precisely the reason that the more and more I think about it, the more and more I am getting sold on 1 set full body routines done 2 or 3 times per week.  I am sick and tired of feeling beat all the time, regardless of whether my "numbers" are improving or not.  Look at you, making PRs still yet you feel annoyed by the routine already.  That tells me something, working out needs to remain above all, fun.  We don't HAVE to do this, it is a hobby, a healthy one at that, but above all else it's a hobby, so we should be enjoying it, as well as enjoying all the results.  To me, it doesn't matter if I hit my 405 bench press if in the process all my other time out of the gym I am exhausted and weak.

I want my exercise to supplement my daily life, so that I can come home from work and move furniture around, or mow the lawn, or whatever, and not have to fret doing "real life" stuff cause I am still shot from my workout the other day.

rant over----but honestly, I think I am going to be structuring a 1 set full body routine and just sticking with it.  Right now I am thinking of doing it  3 days per week, but I will adjust if necessary.  I need to remember that I got good results every time I tried it, but when the weights got heavier and I started getting tired from it, instead of sticking with what was a solid workout and manipulating variables, I switched to something else.  so this time, if 3 days is turning out to be too much for me, then I will drop it to 2 days and see how that goes.

But I am done, I want to get a little leaner, a little stronger and a little fitter, and this, to me, seems to be the best way.  5x5s can suck my ass from now on as far as I am concerned


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

Why not leave the strength things alone for a while and work with some power lifts? Along with that do some strength lifts to maintain strength. Explosivness for softball sure would be awesome!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats up BRother Triple???


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Boombastick deads!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a increase in two parts of the Triple Threat, how's the benching coming along?



It's coming along OK, just not as well as lower body.    Oh well, these things go in cycles.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o BRother Triple!!! Your Deads make me green w/ envy!!! Kudos to you, it helps me want to push myself harder actually, so maybe I should thank you!!!
> The 5x5 routine made me feel overtrained BIGTIME, maybe its just too much, not sure, but when I cut my volume WAY back, my #'s shot up, of course I'm not one who favors volume anyway, LOL!!!



Thanks.  Glad I can help.  

This was the second attempt at 5x5.  It was also my last.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Well said, DOMS and Stew.  If you're not enjoying the lifting and always feeling beat, you're not going to stay with it.  The thing is, with the 5x5, I felt mentally beat, whereas when I was doing that 3-4 times a week squatting program, it wasn't mental but physical.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Boombastick deads!!!



Not sure what boombastick means, but I think it's a good thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fun with Supersets*

*Fri, Apr 13*

Incline BB Press (supersetted with HS Low Rows)
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6

HS Low Row
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 7

Decline Close Grip BB Press (ss w/HS High Rows)
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6

HS High Row
180 x 8
270 x 7
270 x 7

Flat DB Bench Press (1 arm at a time) (ss w/DB Rows)
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 7

DB Rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
(no third set)

Dips (ss w/pull-ups)
BW x 8
BW x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

DB Military Press (1 arm at a time) (ss w/ chin-ups)
30 x 8
40 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

BW: Still 236

Time: 48 minutes


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

In preparation for your next PR:


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Apr 13*
> 
> Incline BB Press (supersetted with HS Low Rows)
> 135 x 8
> ...



Man, how did you fit that lot into just 48 minutes!?

Good job


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, how did you fit that lot into just 48 minutes!?



The supersets make it go quickly.  The RI between the two different exercises is only as long as it takes to go from one station to the next, about 10 seconds.  After the second exercise I take my normal rest, roughly 2 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2007)

Kicking ass brother!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Kicking ass brother!



   
LOVE the supersets my Friend, Excellent w/o!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice TT.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The supersets make it go quickly.  The RI between the two different exercises is only as long as it takes to go from one station to the next, about 10 seconds.  After the second exercise I take my normal rest, roughly 2 minutes.



Yeah, supersets kick ass. I love doing them like that.

Really good stuff, man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2007)

JD, Arch, BB, and Gaz!

The supersets kicked my ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2007)

*Sat, Apr 14*

Paused Squats 
135 x 9
185 x 8
225 x 2 (7 sets)

SLDL
135 x 9
185 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2007)

*Tue, Apr 17*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4

Dips
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 3
BW x 12 (to failure)

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 5

HS High Row
180 x 8
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 6

Military Press
95 x 7
105 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 3

Time: 55 minutes

BW: 236

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes

The storm here in the Northeast knocked out power early Monday morning.  The report I heard said power was out all over, so I didn't bother going to the gym.  Turns out the place was open since it is located in an area not effected by the power outage, but turnout was very poor.  Oh well.  Got the workout in today instead.  Still raining, though, so indoor cardio it is.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2007)

A solid workout!

Why couldn't you run in the rain?  Is it still freezing there?


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work on that 315 bench!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> A solid workout!
> 
> Why couldn't you run in the rain?  Is it still freezing there?



 DOMS

The temperature was in the 40's which is OK, but the fields are soaked from 2 days of heavy rain.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on that 315 bench!



 DD

Thanks.  This is where I seem to stall out.  Damn weak triceps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

*Wed, Apr 18*

Squats 
135 x 8
185 x 4
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
*370 x1*  

I wanted to use the DOMs dancing banana, but haven't figured out how to use it yet.  

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
495 x 1
550 stalled with the bar just below the knees  

OH Lunge
40 x 16
50 x 14

Saxon Sidebends
20 x 20
30 x 14
30 x 10

Hyperextensions
45 x 8
45 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises
9

Time: 65 minutes

BW: 237

I thought I had the 550, but couldn???t get the bar past my knees.  That???s better than last time, when it felt as if the plates were glued to the floor.  Maybe next time.

Oh yeah.  Dropping 550 lbs from knee-height makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

I am in awe of your pulling strength! Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

370 squat!!! Nice work old timer! Loving it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I am in awe of your pulling strength! Incredible Hulk.



Thanks, BB.  I loved watching the Incredible Hulk.  Best super-hero out there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> 370 squat!!! Nice work old timer! Loving it!



Who you calling old?  Just because I'm old enough to be your father doesn't make,  err,       Damn!  I am old.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

was'sup, trips! looks things are going well in here!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD
> 
> Thanks. This is where I seem to stall out. Damn weak triceps.


 
Floor presses and vertical dips......and a whole lot of them with a whole lot of weight!!

Problem solved


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Dropping 550 lbs from knee-height makes a lot of noise.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome w/o's Brother Triple!!!
Excellent Benches, Squats and Deads my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2007)

*Mon, Apr 23*

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 4

Med Grip Pull-ups
BW+15 x 4
BW+15 x 4

HS Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 7
200 x 7

Chin-ups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 3

BB Military Press (shoulders were aching today)
45 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8

Time: 58 minutes

BW: 236







  40 yd sprints x 10


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2007)

A monster workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I am in awe of your pulling strength! Incredible Hulk.


His pressing strength is nothing to sneeze at either  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> A monster workout.



 DOMS

Thanks.  Even with all this work, I doubt that I'd be able to do one of your HIT sessions though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

JD


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

*Wed, Apr 25*

Squats 
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 2

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 4

OH Lunge
45 x 16
45 x 14

Single leg lying leg curl
25 x 8
37 x 8
37 x 6

Saxon Sidebends
20 x 20
30 x 18
30 x 14

Hanging Leg Raises
8
7
6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 6

BW: 236







20 yd x 10
30 yd x 2
60 yd x 2

Kind of a wimpy workout.  Not feeling it during the squats, so decided to skip the DLs this week.  Just wasn???t into it mentally today.  Haven???t done the Ab Crunch machine in a while and it showed.  Tried to do some gassers at the end of the cardio session, but ran out of gas.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2007)

What is a Saxon sidebend?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What is a Saxon sidebend?



 JD

Here's some links for Saxons.

Alpine Core Training Beyond The Floor

Lose Your Love Handles - Fitness on Yahoo! Health


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

JD definitly try those saxons! Wowser!!!

Nice goodmornings! Fuckin right.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Outstanding w/o's BRother Triple, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Nice work, trips!

Saxons are good once you get the feel for them.  I like them a bunch.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

TT-  Double happiness. Nice wo. Hope all is well.


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Trips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2007)

You taking some time off TT?  After the big lifts you have been doing lately, that is a wise decision.  Give your body some rest.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

You sprintin machine you!

You playing any ball yet?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2007)

Everyone

I didn't take any time off from lifting, although I did scale the workouts back a bit to give the old bones a chance to recover.  Been working more on the cardio aspect, ie. sprinting.  Softball season starts in another week and I'd prefer not to pull anything the first day out.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I dont blame ya. You dont workout all off season for nothing. 

Our actual leagues start Friday and then Monday and then Tuesday. I am pumped.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

You guys haven't started yet?  I'm a month into both leagues already!

Of course, we've gotten a lot of rainouts...and played in the cold....maybe we should have waited...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

The field that we play on has a very hard (poor drainage) infield.  When it rains, it's a mess.  They tried starting earlier in the past, but found too many games got postponed.  So now we don't start until mid-May.  We play into late September or early October.  One year we played 2 games in November.    First and only time it ever went that long.  We are the only team to have won a game in November.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Is that one session?  We get in two sessions in that time period.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Our season is generally twice against each other team and then the playoffs.  We used to have 3 field to play on and then we got more games in.  Now we're down to the single field.  The other fields now are sporting fancy new buildings.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

*Sat, May 5*

Squats (paused)
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 2 (10 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 2 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8 (2 sets)


*Sun, May 6*





20 yd x 8
40 yd x 2

Cold, windy and rainy, so didn???t push it too much.


*Mon, May 7*

Floor Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 4
BW+15 x 4
BW x 6

HS Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 5
220 x 5

Chin-ups
BW+15 x 4
BW+15 x 3
BW x 5

Saxon DB
12 x 20
12 x 16

Time: 60 minutes

BW: 236






.25 mi jog
20 yd x 8
.25 mi jog
Gassers - 20 yd x 2, 50 yd x 2


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

I started to comment on how much work you did...then realized it was 3 days of work.  Still impressive, though!


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

Gassers? 

Nice work on those floor presses, pretty tough!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I started to comment on how much work you did...then realized it was 3 days of work.  Still impressive, though!



If I tried that much in one day, they'd be scraping me off the ground.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Gassers?



Gassers, aka suicides.

I learned them on a basketball court.  Start on one endline, sprint to the foul line, touch the floor, and sprint back.  Touch the endline and sprint to mid-court.  Touch the line and sprint back to the endline.  Touch the endline and sprint to the far foul line.  Touch, go back, and then one more time, the entire length of the court. 

I'm doing them on a soccer field.  I've got lines at about 20 yds, 50, 80 and 100.  I want to be able to do a complete set without collapsing.  As you can see, I've got a ways to go.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

That's just sick, dude.


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

I used to do those Trips, of course I was on the BB team! Those are killer!


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

IMPRESSIVE w/o's BRother Triple, your volume just amazes me, my hats DEFINATLY off to ya, your w/o's would just shred me!!!

Best Wishes for the upcoming season!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2007)

Awesome Trips.  I find the HIIT stuff to be hard, but worth it!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2007)

TT

I've been so busy lately, haven't checked up in here in a while, looks like you are doing quite well I see.

I might have to try to incorporate some "gassers" into my workouts, if for nothing else, just cause the name is cool


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2007)

I usually do some 'gassers' after my whey protein shake kicks in  .


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's just sick, dude.



 Py

  I never said I was sane.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I used to do those Trips, of course I was on the BB team! Those are killer!



 DD

Killers they are.  We had an assistant coach in his late 20's who did them with us.  He made us look like sissies.    Guy was in fantastic shape.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> IMPRESSIVE w/o's BRother Triple, your volume just amazes me, my hats DEFINATLY off to ya, your w/o's would just shred me!!!
> 
> Best Wishes for the upcoming season!!!



 Arch

I just respond better to volume.  Don't know why.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> TT
> 
> I've been so busy lately, haven't checked up in here in a while, looks like you are doing quite well I see.
> 
> I might have to try to incorporate some "gassers" into my workouts, if for nothing else, just cause the name is cool



 Stew

Yep, still kicking.  As long as I stay away from that 5x5, I should be OK.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I usually do some 'gassers' after my whey protein shake kicks in  .





While I'm sure you feel better afterwards, that's not quite the effect I am after.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> I just respond better to volume.  Don't know why.



If it works, it's RIGHT imo!!!

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2007)

*Wed, May 9*

Squats 
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
335 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 

OH Lunge
65 x 12

Hyperextensions
30 x 6
40 x 6
50 x 6 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 10 (2 sets)

Time: 56 minutes

BW: 236   Weight has been a constant 236 for some time now.  Usually I get some fluctuation.







Gassers
20 yd x 2, 50 yd x 2, 80 yd x 1, walk back.  Repeat.
20 yd x 2, 50 yd x 2, rest 45 sec. Repeat.
Walk back to truck gasping for air.  


It???s amazing how quickly my strength falls off when I don???t maintain the heavy-duty workouts.    Just a few weeks ago 495 wasn???t a problem on the DL and today 505 wouldn???t budge.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

All of that cardio I would think you would be dropping some lbs!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> BW: 236  Weight has been a constant 236 for some time now. Usually I get some fluctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still awesome strength


----------



## Pylon (May 11, 2007)

Can't get 500lbs up, huh?  My heart bleeds for you.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> BW: 236   Weight has been a constant 236 for some time now.  Usually I get some fluctuation.



That's not a bad thing, is it?


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Those are Great #'s imo!!! Maybe take a week off of Deadlifting, or do what I think I'm gonna start, alternating Full Deads w/ Rack Deads!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

Hey TT


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

It's been a week...where ya at trips?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> All of that cardio I would think you would be dropping some lbs!



  Maybe I need to eat less?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still awesome strength



  Thanks, JD!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Can't get 500lbs up, huh?  My heart bleeds for you.



  Yes, well, you know.  I don't want to disappoint my fans.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's not a bad thing, is it?



 DOMS

I wasn't implying that my weight remaining constant was a bad thing.  It's just that my weight fluctuates a few pounds either way on a day-to-day basis, and I'm just surprised that the scale isn't moving in either direction.  More of an observation than anything else.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Those are Great #'s imo!!! Maybe take a week off of Deadlifting, or do what I think I'm gonna start, alternating Full Deads w/ Rack Deads!!!



 Arch

I already took a week off, and it didn't seem to do much good.  My weak point is off the floor, so rack deads might not be the best thing for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey TT



 JD

Been following your journal.  Still going strong, I see.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>



If you're going to use that great avi, you must start posting in this journal more often.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It's been a week...where ya at trips?



 Py

Still here.  Trying to access this site from work during lunch, but response time is very slow.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2007)

Recent workouts.

*Sat, May 12*

Squats (paused)
135 x 3
185 x 2
235 x 2 (6 sets)

Deadlifts
325 x 1 (4 sets)


*Mon, May 14*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 

Dips
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 4

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 3 (3 sets)

HS High Row
90 x 9
140 x 9
190 x 9
230 x 8
230 x 6

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW+20 x 2

Time: 65 minutes

BW: 236






Sprints - 50 yd x 10


*Tue, May 15*






Sprints
Random distances, didn't keep track


*Wed, May 16*

Squats 
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
325 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
60 x 6 (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 10
150 x 6

Time: 56 minutes

BW: 235    1 lb down.  






Sprints
Random distances, lost count


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

trips! You lean machine you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Don't laugh. I'm at 229.5 lbs.... and I'm on a cut .


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't laugh. I'm at 229.5 lbs.... and I'm on a cut .



yes, but it's a LEAN 229.5 right JD????


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2007)

*Fri, May 18*

Speed Bench Press
175 x 3 (8 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
175 x 5
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 4

Wide grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4

Medium grip Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

Narrow grip Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

HS Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 7
200 x 7
200 x 5

BW: 236

Time: 47 minutes

Cardio






 10 minutes

*Sat, May 19*

Squats
135 x 20
155 x 20

Deadlifts
335 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
195 x 6 (2 sets)

Time: 15 minutes


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2007)

Love them 20 rep sets of squats!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2007)

20 rep squats???????????


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Your last workout there was short, but SUPER effective I am sure!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Love them 20 rep sets of squats!



 Py

Yeah, love as in I love it when I'm done.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> 20 rep squats???????????



 Billie

That's an appropriate reaction.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your last workout there was short, but SUPER effective I am sure!



 DD

Judging by the way my legs ache today, I'd say yes.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

20 rep anything is a biatch!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 20, 2007)

Cool leg workout.


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

EXCELLENT Brother Triple, 20 Reppers, you are Insane, I love it my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Eh stop giving him a big head....21 would have been impressive but 20 eh anyone can do them  

Lookin good big guy lookin good!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> 20 rep anything is a biatch!



You're not kidding.  I have to keep taking off my shoes and socks.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Cool leg workout.



 Bakerboy

It's my quickie Saturday workout.  I'm usually pressed for time on the weekends.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT Brother Triple, 20 Reppers, you are Insane, I love it my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  The 20 reppers are humbling, that's for sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Eh stop giving him a big head....21 would have been impressive but 20 eh anyone can do them
> 
> Lookin good big guy lookin good!



21?    Then I'd have to take my shorts off, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

I just wasn't in the mood for the same old same old, so I tried something different.   

*Mon, May 21*

Squats
135 x 5
195 x 5 (8 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 5
175 x 5 (8 sets)

Deadlifts
295 x 5 (8 sets)

BW: 235

Time: 46 minutes







Sprints - 50 yd x 8


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> 21?    Then I'd have to take my shorts off, too.



Oh god dont do that


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Solid workout bud...its good to change it up now and again!


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Solid workout bud



Damn, I was going to say that!  

Instead, here's a comic for the Vader fan.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

LMAO @ the comic strip


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 295 x 5 (8 sets)


40 reps with 295


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2007)

TT- I have never seen one slack workout. Everything you do looks tough!  Nice work.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

I don't get the comic strip...is it a cat thing?


----------



## DOMS (May 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't get the comic strip...is it a cat thing?



Sometimes...  The main characters are cats.  

The site is VG Cats - Updated Mondays


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I just wasn't in the mood for the same old same old, so I tried something different.
> 
> *Mon, May 21*
> 
> ...


 
interesting workout TT....you must be nice and sore from that huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 40 reps with 295



 JD

I know.  I know.  Perhaps not the smartest thing I have done in a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> TT- I have never seen one slack workout. Everything you do looks tough!  Nice work.



Thanks, Bakerboy.  I think it's in my nature to not want to do anything half-assed.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't get the comic strip...is it a cat thing?



Don't feel bad, Py.  I didn't get it either.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> interesting workout TT....you must be nice and sore from that huh?



 Stew

I didn't feel too bad right after the workout, but as the day progressed, I started to ache more and more, but no real intense pain.  I slept really well Monday night , not surprisingly.  

Tuesday was the intense pain.  It seemed as if standing, walking, bending, laughing, coughing, and breathing all hurt.  I was moving very slowly during the day.  By evening, the aches started to go away.  I tossed a football around with my son in the evening, and maybe the activity helped loosen things up. This morning, I was good to go again.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

*Wed, May 23*

Squats
135 x 5
175 x 20

Bench Press
135 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5

Deadlifts
315 x 5
335 x 5

Pendlay Rows
205 x 5
205 x 5

Military Press
95 x 5
105 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5

Dips
BW+30 x 5 
BW+30 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5 (sort of ??? didn???t quite get my chin above the bar)

Time: 38 minutes

BW: 234






50 yd x 8
30 yd x 8


----------



## Bakerboy (May 23, 2007)

I'm loving these total body workouts you are doing!! How many times a week are you doing 20 rep squats? You are an animal TT.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Excellent last 2 w/o's Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

I am not sure I could do 175 for 20 reps on squats!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 23, 2007)

your an animal TTT...but like a cute cudly one like a rabbit


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2007)

a mean, deadlifting, benchpressing bunny though


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> a mean, deadlifting, benchpressing bunny though


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

...With big nasty pointy teeth!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2007)

Good job on the 20 rep squats!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm loving these total body workouts you are doing!! How many times a week are you doing 20 rep squats? You are an animal TT.



 BB

I'm going to try the 20 reppers twice a week.  We'll see how long my knees can hold up.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent last 2 w/o's Brother Triple!!!



Thanks, Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> your an animal TTT...but like a cute cudly one like a rabbit




  You've never seen my picture, have you?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> a mean, deadlifting, benchpressing bunny though



   Time for a new avatar?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> ...With big nasty pointy teeth!!!!



  I guess you _have_ seen my picture.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the 20 rep squats!



Thanks, JD.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2007)

*Fri, May 25*

Overhead Squats
30 x 12 
30 x 12
These felt awkward.  Need to work on balance and flexability.

Squats
*205 x 12* 
185 x 10
Still well short of 20 though.  

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
235 x 5

Incline DB Press
90 x 5
90 x 5

Deadlifts
365 x 5
*375 x 5* 

1 Arm BB Rows
95 x 5
125 x 5
125 x 5
Glad the topic came up in DD???s journal.  Haven???t done these in a long time.

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 3

Dips
BW+35 x 5 

Chin-ups
BW x 5

BW: 234







100 yd x 4
50 yd x 4


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

wow...nice workout, and GREAT sprints TT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2007)

Agreed.  Impressive sprints, especially in this heat!

I've been slacking on the sprints .


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> wow...nice workout, and GREAT sprints TT!



 Billie

Thanks.  I don't think I'll ever be able to run long distances again, but the sprints are a good alternative.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Agreed.  Impressive sprints, especially in this heat!
> 
> I've been slacking on the sprints .



 JD

I do the sprints early in the morning before it gets too hot.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Your workout is so long that it makes me tired to read it. Nice work TT!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

EXCELENT w/o Brother Triple, solid squats too!!! I can see 20 reppers within yur next 2 w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)

You definitely know how to work hard! Nice job TT.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your workout is so long that it makes me tired to read it. Nice work TT!




 DD

  Always under an hour, though!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> EXCELENT w/o Brother Triple, solid squats too!!! I can see 20 reppers within yur next 2 w/o's my Friend!!!



 Arch

I increased the weight (to 205) way too much.  I should just have gone to 185.  That'll be tomorrow's goal.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You definitely know how to work hard! Nice job TT.



 Bakerboy

Thanks.  No sense getting up early and going to the gym to goof off.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Damn nice workout ol man.  I know at your old age it take a little longer to get things done...I like keeping mine under 10 minutes


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Hows the softball season going?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Damn nice workout ol man.  I know at your old age it take a little longer to get things done...I like keeping mine under 10 minutes



 DB

You last less than 10 minutes?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hows the softball season going?



 DD

You might find this hard to believe, but we haven't started yet.     We're having a practice scrimmage tonight.  I think the league starts next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

*Tue, May 29*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5
205 x 5

HS High Row
180 x 5
230 x 5
250 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

BW: 233






Sprints - 50 yd x 12


Crappy workout.  No energy, no doubt from not eating as well as I should have over the holiday weekend.  It???s not that I ate badly, it???s that I didn???t eat (or sleep) enough.  I should be back on track by the end of the week, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

*Wed, May 30*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 20
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 2

Deadlifts
315 x 2
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

SLDL
225 x 5
225 x 5

Hyperextensions
65 x 6
65 x 5

BW: 232


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Squats
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 20
> 225 x 5
> ...



So, how's the cripple life?  

Nice workout, man!



Triple Threat said:


> BW: 232



Don't worry, I still find you attractive.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, how's the cripple life?
> 
> Nice workout, man!



You'll notice that I skipped the cardio today.    I'm off to softball now.  We'll see how the legs hold up.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DB
> 
> You last less than 10 minutes?



What may take you an hour to accomplish I make history in less then 10 yes you are correct 

Steller workouts bud...your back must be shot LOL!


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Nice deadlifts!

Also hey


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Hey Trip, hope you are having a good day


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> your back must be shot LOL!



Amazingly, it's not.  It takes an enormously large amount of volume to fatigue the lower back, and that's not always a good thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice deadlifts!
> 
> Also hey



Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Devlin said:


> Hey Trip, hope you are having a good day



Every day is a good day.  Some days are just gooder than others.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm off to softball now.  We'll see how the legs hold up.



Finally got out on the softball field for our first and only practice session before the league starts.  It felt good to be out there.  Perfect weather.  Sunny, not too hot, and the ever-present breeze off the water.

We wound up getting beat.  No one kept score, but I estimate we were down 12-15 runs by the end of the game.  

I think doing the bat speed drills this winter helped.  I had 5 at-bats in the 9 inning game.  A double, a bloop single (should have been caught), a pair of triples (those were my best two swings of the night), and I capped it off with a pop-up to shortstop.    Good enough for the first time.

Defensively I had a very quiet night.  I played LF for the first 7 innings and recorded exactly one putout.  All the other touches were picking up base hits and throwing back to the infield.  I switched to 3B for the last 2 innings, but never touched the ball.

There doesn't appear to be any collateral damage.    Legs feel a little heavy today, not totally unexpected.  Other than that, there are no aches and all body parts appear to be functioning as usual.

Now that spring training is over, it's time to "Play Ball".


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like you are ready.... to go kick some ass!


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

The fact you havent played yet blows my mind. We have played about 30 games already! Got games tonight and a tourny this weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

First game was supposed to have been last night.  It rained.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Good god am I the only guy that isn't playing softball?

Anyhoot man kick some ass!  Sorry to hear about the rain out!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn rain!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

My knees have been rather achy lately.  I'm not sure if it's the 20 rep squats or something else.  The onset of the ache coincides nicely with the high rep squats, so I've put those on hold for a while.  I don't want to have pain in my knees when trying to play softball.  

Anyway, I skipped last Saturday's lower body workout and resumed the schedule on Monday.  

*Mon, June 4*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
255 x 4

Close Grip BB Press
225 x 4 (2 sets)

HS Low Row
90 x 8
140 x 8

Abs with Rick and Rich

HS High Row
180 x 8
230 x 8
280 x 5
280 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 3

Dips
BW x 12
BW x 9

Decided on one more day without stressing the knees too much.  Besides, it was raining.  


*Wed, June 6*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
305 x 3

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 5
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5







Sprints ??? 100 yd x 2, 50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, June 6*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...


 
you are either crazy or you are a genetically enhanced cyborg humanoid to be doing these types of workouts at your age


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Abs with Rick and Rich


Sounds like a DVD  

Awesome sprints buddy!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you are either crazy or you are a genetically enhanced cyborg humanoid to be doing these types of workouts at your age



True story.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2007)

could the achy knees be from all the rain lately?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> you are either crazy or you are a genetically enhanced cyborg humanoid to be doing these types of workouts at your age



I'd go with crazy.    I've been doing these types of workouts for a long time now, so it's not as if I just took it up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds like a DVD
> 
> Awesome sprints buddy!



The ab work is from a Pilates class that they took.  Sure kicks my ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

Bakerboy


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> could the achy knees be from all the rain lately?



I wouldn't think so.  It's been pretty dry around here, and I haven't had these problems in the past.  Just too much squatting, I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sat, June 9*

Paused Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3 (5 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3 (5 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
335 x 1 (5 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

*Mon, June 11*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 4

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 4
205 x 5

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
185 x 6
215 x 6 (3 sets)

Dips
BW x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3






Sprints ??? 75 yd x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

How long are you pausing on your squats??

How come you squated on Saturday then again on Monday ??

Looks good in there though


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

How those knees feeling, Trips?

Good to see your games are underway...kinda, anyway.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How long are you pausing on your squats??
> 
> How come you squated on Saturday then again on Monday ??
> 
> Looks good in there though




 YM

I'm pausing about 3 seconds at the bottom, maybe only 2 for the later reps.  

As for the frequent squatting, I'm experimenting with trying to squat 3 times a week.  When I can get 4 workouts in during the week, I'm following this:
Mon - Full body, emphasis on upper
Wed - Full body, emphasis on lower,
Fri - Upper
Sat - Lower

If life gets too hectic, I resort to 3 full body workouts per week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> How those knees feeling, Trips?
> 
> Good to see your games are underway...kinda, anyway.



 Py

Knees are back to normal.  I'd really like to know if it was the 20-reppers that made them hurt, but I'm not up to it right now.  Maybe in the fall after softball season.

We finally played our first game of the season last night, and got off on the wrong foot, losing 16-11.  We had a disasterous first inning where we gave them 6 outs, resulting in 5 runs.  Played them even after that.  Still a loss, though.

I had a single and triple in 4 ABs, with the 2 outs being a line drive to left-center (he didn't even have to move  ) and about a 295 ft fly out to left.  Trouble is, the fence is 300 ft away.    The base hits were line drives, so overall I was pleased with the hitting.  Line drive outs don't bother me.  Lazy fly balls do.

I didn't have much action out in left center.  A couple of base hits came my way and just a single fly ball which I managed to track down.  Legs felt really good, which I can attribute to the sprints I've been doing.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm interested on hearing how that workout uh..works out.  It sounds like something I'd like to try.  Good job on the diamond also.  Shit, I haven't hit a single ball hard all season.  Everything is pop ups and bloops.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Py
> 
> Knees are back to normal.  I'd really like to know if it was the 20-reppers that made them hurt, but I'm not up to it right now.  Maybe in the fall after softball season.
> 
> ...



Agreed......line drives dont bother me, but fly balls piss me off. We played on a field about 2 weeks ago and it was 320-330 feet. It was perfect! Every game we hit our limit of 6 by the 4th inning though. But we were kinda stackaed with some big boys that day. But atleast at 330 I can swing the damn bat!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good man...always big numbers in this place!!

Hows playing with the soft balls working out for ya?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Pretty soon your numbers are going to get to the point that I won't be able to count that high. lol Great job as always.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trips! que pasa the heck are ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2007)

Anybody home?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe he and Archie are off on a road trip together...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey ol man happy fathers day!   Maybe his kids got him some prune juice so hes spending all his time on the shitter


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I haven't hit a single ball hard all season.  Everything is pop ups and bloops.



 MeatZatk

Check out this drill.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Pretty soon your numbers are going to get to the point that I won't be able to count that high. lol Great job as always.



 BB


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Trips! que pasa the heck are ya!



Hola Burner!  Not much time for IM this past weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Anybody home?



 JD

Not me, at least not very much over the weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Maybe he and Archie are off on a road trip together...



You mean like this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hey ol man happy fathers day!



Thanks, youngster!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, I've got some catching up to do.  IM access from work was painfully slow last week.  Anyone notice that at certain times of the day, this web-site is at a virtual standstill, or is it just me?  Happens around noon, east coast time.

Last week's workouts:

*Wed, June 13*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 x 1

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+30 x 8
BW+35 x 7
BW+40 x 5

Hyperextensions
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 5

Saxon Side bends w/ DBs
10 x 10 each side
12 x 7 each side

Hanging Leg Raises
6
5

BW: 234 before the workout, 232 afterwards.






Sprints ??? 50 yd x 6.  Ran out of gas here.

Well, I splurged last night and had a piece of cake after dinner.  I woke up this morning feeling and looking bloated, but I wound up having one of my better workouts recently.     Maybe I???m on to something here.   


*Fri, June 15*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Paused Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3 (4 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
345 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
235 x 3 (2 sets)

HS Low Row
140 x 8
190 x 8
210 x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tue, June 19*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1

Dips
BW+45 x 5 (2 sets)
BW+45 x 4 (2 sets)

HS High Row
180 x 8
230 x 8 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

BW: 232






50 yd x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

*Wed, June 20*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 3
415 x 1
425 x 1
435 x 1

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
60 x 6 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
115 x 10

BW: 233






Sprints ??? 40 yd x 8

OK, now I remember why I don???t like to workout on consecutive days during weekdays.  Getting up at 4 AM on successive mornings sucks.  I was dragging throughout almost the entire workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Getting up at 4 AM on successive mornings sucks. I was dragging throughout almost the entire workout.


Looking strong as ever!

I could never workout that early.  I tried working out at 6:00 AM for a few months, but I hated it.  Nice to get it done though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2007)

man your workouts are all over the place! How come on some days you are mixing upper and lower body and some days it's just upper stuff or lower stuff?

Did I miss something you already wrote about why you are doing it that way? Perhaps I should read more before I speak??


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow thats alot of workin out LOL!

Great numbers bud!

And yes I noticed the IM slow time as well...not sure why though.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, June 20*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...



I'm going to go out and do that exact same workout!  Weights and all!!!

Oh, and my "living will" is in my home desk...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome back, Trips...


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

Those deads are nice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking strong as ever!
> 
> I could never workout that early.  I tried working out at 6:00 AM for a few months, but I hated it.  Nice to get it done though.



 JD

If I started at 6 am, I couldn't get everything in and get to work by 8:00.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> man your workouts are all over the place! How come on some days you are mixing upper and lower body and some days it's just upper stuff or lower stuff?
> 
> Did I miss something you already wrote about why you are doing it that way? Perhaps I should read more before I speak??



 Stew

It's probably several pages back, but here it is again.

Mon - Full body, emphasis on upper
Wed - Full body, emphasis on lower
Fri - upper
Sat - lower

But I won't do full body workouts on consecutive days, so this past week, I missed Monday.  My options were 3 FBs on Tues, Thurs, and Sat, or do upper/lower on Tue/Wed and Fri/Sat.

So workouts on consecutive days are upper/lower.  With a day off before and after, it's a FB.  Make sense now?  

Summertime is tough for me to stay on a rigid schedule.  Other times of the year it's easier.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Wow thats alot of workin out LOL!
> 
> Great numbers bud!
> 
> And yes I noticed the IM slow time as well...not sure why though.



 DB

It looks like a lot when I list several days of workouts all at once.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to go out and do that exact same workout!  Weights and all!!!
> 
> Oh, and my "living will" is in my home desk...



 DOMS

Good luck on your new workout.  I hope it's up to your standards.  Keep us posted.    Are you leaving me anything?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Welcome back, Trips...



 Py

It's good to be back whoring up the journals again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those deads are nice!



Thanks, DD.  Wasn't in the mood for trying a 1RM that day, so I settled for 85%-ish.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

ho-lee-crap!
505 on deads?????? um...wow!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2007)

Better check your license TT, I think you got your age wrong. I think you must be 23 not 53.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

AWESOME w/o's Brother Triple!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-crap!
> 505 on deads?????? um...wow!



 Burner

Yeah, every once in a while I really push it to see what the old body is capable of.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Better check your license TT, I think you got your age wrong. I think you must be 23 not 53.



 Bakerboy

 I wish.  Actually it would be great to be 23 again, knowing what I know now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o's Brother Triple!!! Hope all is well!!!



 Arch


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2007)

Once again it's time to catch up on previous workouts.  Kids soccer season is finally over.  Two whole months before it starts all over again.  

*Fri, June 22*

Incline DB Press (superset with DB rows)
50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8
*85 x 8*  (by a single rep  )

1 arm DB row
50 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8
105 x 8

Floor Press (superset with pull-ups)
135 x 8
165 x 8
*185 x 8*  (only because I???ve always one this exercise for 5 reps or less  )
205 x 5
205 x 5

Med Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

BB Military Press (superset with chin-ups)
95 x 6
96 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3







Sprints ??? 40 yd x 10


*Sat, June 23*

Paused Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
235 x 2 (6 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
355 x 1 (6 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 8
245 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Yeah, every once in a while I really push it to see what the old body is capable of.



A _mere _505?  You just need to rollover and finish dying...






Great job, man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2007)

*Mon, June 25*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

HS High Row
180 x 8
230 x 8
260 x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 8
195 x 6
195 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 3

Saxon Side-bends with DBs
12s x 10 each side
12s x 7 each

BW: 233






40 yd x 8

Kinda sluggish workout.  Didn???t get enough sleep, me thinks.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2007)

How long do your sessions generally last?

Awesome lifts btw. I'd focus on those pullups to catch up with the rest.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2007)

Workouts really looking good, man, keep it up.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Sprints and more sprints....you getting anywhere with those?

And hows the softball going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow, 105 for DB rows???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How long do your sessions generally last?
> 
> Awesome lifts btw. I'd focus on those pullups to catch up with the rest.



 Witchblade

My workouts generally are between 45-60 minutes, although some of the Saturday morning ones are in the 20-30 minutes range when pressed for time.

Pullups are one exercise that I just don't seem to get better on.  I've tried them weighted, too.  Oh well, just another of life's mysteries.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Workouts really looking good, man, keep it up.



Thanks Mike.  Maybe I should try working out hung over, it seems to be working for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sprints and more sprints....you getting anywhere with those?
> 
> And hows the softball going?



 DD

We've played only one game so far.  First week got rained out and we had a bye in the third week.  Next game is supposed to be Thursday.

Sprints seemed to be doing me some good, since I had no after-effects from the first softball game.  Usually my legs are sore, especially the quads, after the first couple of games.  

The only other sprinting that I've done lately is the other day when it started pouring unexpectedly while I was at work and I had to go close the windows in my truck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> wow, 105 for DB rows???



 Billie

 We've got 150's in the gym, so I've got something to shoot for.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Saxon Side-bends with DBs
> 12s x 10 each side
> 12s x 7 each



For a person that "likeys the pain", I dread Saxons.  


Great job, man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Impressive and INSANE w/o's Brother Triple!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

As always, great workouts. I do look up to you big bro  .   505 is sick.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD
> 
> We've played only one game so far.  First week got rained out and we had a bye in the third week.  Next game is supposed to be Thursday.
> 
> ...



Haha....we got rained out of our first tourny this past weekend. Pretty good for the season being about half over!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2007)

*Wed, June 27*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
335 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1

Wasn???t in the mood to DL today.   

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6 (2 sets)

Overhead Lunge (supersetted with leg curls)
45 x 12 total reps (2 sets)

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 10
62 x 10

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 6 (2 sets)

BW: 235 






Sprints ??? 40 yd x 12


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

I wouldnt be in the mood to dead after squatting all of that weight!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, June 27*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...


Squats moving right on up  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> For a person that "likeys the pain", I dread Saxons.



 DOMS

What don't you like about them?  I can think of other exercises that hurt more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Impressive and INSANE w/o's Brother Triple!!!



Thanks, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> As always, great workouts. I do look up to you big bro  .   505 is sick.



 JD


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wouldnt be in the mood to dead after squatting all of that weight!



 DD

Sick as it may sound, I like DLing even though it takes a lot out of me.   I think that I was just a bit tired that morning.  Either that or I'm approaching overtraining again.  I'll know better next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Squats moving right on up  .



 JD

Thanks.  I'm really trying to get my squat better.  I'm trying everything that I can think of.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

We had our second softball game of the season last night, getting our first win of the year 11-6.  It was a tough night for hitting, with the air being rather damp and heavy (storms nearby, but luckily not raining on us) and the usual wind blowing from left field out to right.

Good night for the team and a good night for me too, going 3-for-3 with a single, double and the cheapest HR I???ve ever hit.    Under normal circumstances with 4 outfielders, the last AB should have been a routine single to left-center, but they were playing short-handed with only 3 OFs, so the hit gapped the left fielder and center fielder.  The CF also slipped trying to cut the ball off and it wound up rolling to the fence (the ball, not the outfielder  ).  

No games next week due to the holiday, so it???s yet another 2 week break in-between games.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

*Fri, June 29*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Floor Press
*205 x 6*  (4 sets)

Pendlay Rows
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 3 (3 sets)
BW x 5
BW x 4

Dips
BW+45 x 5 
BW+35 x 5 
BW+35 x 4
BW x 9

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW x 4
BW x 3

BW: 234






Sprints - 50 yd x 4, 40 x 4


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow....you need to get into a few leagues. Last year i was in 4 leagues...this year only 2, but we play all weeekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Another great w/o Brother Triple!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow....you need to get into a few leagues. Last year i was in 4 leagues...this year only 2, but we play all weeekend.


When you are as old as us, it's very difficult to dedicate your entire weekend to softball  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, June 29*
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
LOVE the bodyweight stuff TT  .  Impressive!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow....you need to get into a few leagues. Last year i was in 4 leagues...this year only 2, but we play all weeekend.



Playing all weekend, every weekend, is not possible.  A second league, so I could be out there twice a week, would be ideal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Another great w/o Brother Triple!!!




 Arch.  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> When you are as old as us, it's very difficult to dedicate your entire weekend to softball  .



 JD

Sadly, yes.  Too many kid's activities, plus I do enjoy going to the beach (only a 10 minute drive from home).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

*Sat, June 30*

Squats
135 x 10
165 x 10
195 x 10
*225 x 10* 
245 x 7

Deadlifts
225 x 10
255 x 10
*285 x 10*  (I don???t normally do high rep DLs, so this was a cheap way to get a PR )
317 x 4 (with collars)

Cardio
Are you kidding?  None required.  Not after that workout.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 1, 2007)

High rep squats and deads are brutal. Front squats are even worse.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Haha....cheap way to get a pr, I love it! 

Would the wife not go for the weekend thing? I know mine dont!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> High rep squats and deads are brutal. Front squats are even worse.



 Witchblade

 which is why I bagged the cardio that day.  I should really do front squats more, I know.  They just kill my wrists, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha....cheap way to get a pr, I love it!
> 
> Would the wife not go for the weekend thing? I know mine dont!



 DD

A cheap PR is better than no PR at all, right?  

Before the twins were born, I could get away with an occasional weekend softball game or two.  The old ball-and-chain changed her attitude once the little ones arrived.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> which is why I bagged the cardio that day.  I should really do front squats more, I know.  They just kill my wrists, though.


Do them bodybuilder style with your arms crossed over the bar. You can place a towel over your shoulders if necessary or use those front squats assisting pads.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DD
> 
> A cheap PR is better than no PR at all, right?
> 
> Before the twins were born, I could get away with an occasional weekend softball game or two.  The old ball-and-chain changed her attitude once the little ones arrived.



I know the feeling I fight with her each weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

*Mon, July 2*

Squats (superset with leg curls)
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 4

Lying Leg Curls
50 x 6
62 x 6
75 x 6
87 x 6
87 x 6

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 3
225 x 3
*235 x 3* 
245 x 1
*255 x 1*   (  another cheap one  )

Decline Close Grip Bench Press (superset with HS Rows)
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 4

HS Low Rows
140 x 6
180 x 6
230 x 6
250 x 5
250 x 4

Dips (superset with pull-ups)
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 4

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3





Sprints ??? 40 yd x 8


I got lots of sleep this weekend, sleeping in both days and even catching a little shut-eye at the beach yesterday.  Felt really good in the gym today and had to force myself to leave.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Must be nice to be by the beach!

I love the cheap PR's keep em coming!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

No such thing as a cheap PR imo Brother Triple!!! Keep 'em comin my Friend!!! Your volume alone amazes me, not to mention the #'s you move around, like I said In Brother JD's journal, your one of the ones who keep me going as well, Thanks my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> No such thing as a cheap PR imo Brother Triple!!! Keep 'em comin my Friend!!! Your volume alone amazes me, not to mention the #'s you move around, like I said In Brother JD's journal, your one of the ones who keep me going as well, Thanks my Friend!!!



I concur.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, July 2*
> 
> Squats (superset with leg curls)
> 135 x 6
> ...


Amazing volume brother TT, and then followed by sprints?  Holy crap!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Must be nice to be by the beach!



 DD

It's less than a 10 minute ride.    Especially good on a hot humid night when I can come home from work, grab something to eat, and head to the beach for dinner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> No such thing as a cheap PR imo Brother Triple!!! Keep 'em comin my Friend!!! Your volume alone amazes me, not to mention the #'s you move around, like I said In Brother JD's journal, your one of the ones who keep me going as well, Thanks my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks for the compliements, Arch.  An occasional high volume workout seems to do me good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I concur.



 Bakerboy

Thanks to you, too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Amazing volume brother TT, and then followed by sprints?  Holy crap!



 JD

Seeing as I wasn't going to be playing softball this week, I didn't think one high volume workout would hurt.  I did take about a 20 minute break between the workout and the sprints.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

*Club was open today - Amazingly!*

*Wed, July 4*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

The next 5 exercises were done as a circuit.  No rest (other than to walk to next station) between exercises.  2 minute rest between circuits.  

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 5

Overhead Lunge
65 x 12 total reps
65 x 10

Lying Leg Curl
75 x 8
75 x 6

Dips
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 4

Hyperextensions
50 x 6
50 x 6

Time: 40 minutes

BW: 233

Bunch of core work ??? 45 minutes


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice. Overhead lunges are cruel, especially in a circuit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nice. Overhead lunges are cruel, especially in a circuit!



 Witchblade

My legs reminded me all day yesterday just how cruel they could be.    Can't wait to do them again next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

*Fri, July 6*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 4

Floor Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4

Dips
BW+45 x 5 
BW+20 x 7
BW x 8

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 3 (wide)
BW x 5 (wide)
BW x 6 (medium, palms facing)
BW x 4 (medium)

Core work (45 minutes)

HS High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 8
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

Military Press
115 x 6
115 x 6

Total time: 100 minutes


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow - nice workout! You must have been feeling that one!


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Look at those pullups, you stud!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, July 4*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 315 x 1
> ...


nice...looks like...you've got some 'Captain in you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2007)

nice...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

20 wide pullups.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice work, Trips.

I concur on the softball thing.  Playing in 2 leagues is just about right.  That one tourney I played in almost killed me!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 8, 2007)

Total time: 100 minutes  

That's got to have been tough! But tough is your middle name.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - nice workout! You must have been feeling that one!



 katt 

Thanks and welcome to my journal.  I do remember feeling glad when it was over.  




Double D said:


> Look at those pullups, you stud!



 DD

Someday I want to be able to use the weight that you???re using.  




Burner02 said:


> nice...looks like...you've got some 'Captain in you!



 Burner

Just trying to remember my roots.  




b_reed23 said:


> nice...



 billie

Interestingly enough, those are the exact same thoughts I have when looking at your avi.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

When did the 10 smilie limit get put back in?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 20 wide pullups.



 JD

I wish.  Sadly, that was BW plus 20 lbs for a grand total of 3 reps.  




Pylon said:


> I concur on the softball thing.  Playing in 2 leagues is just about right.  That one tourney I played in almost killed me!



 Pylon

Maybe next year I can find myself another league to play.  I???ve just got to get my ass in gear early enough.




Bakerboy said:


> Total time: 100 minutes
> 
> That's got to have been tough! But tough is your middle name.



 BB

Triple Tough Threat?     I think Pylon would kill me if I changed my name again.  

The core stuff (none of which is done using weights) took up a good portion of that total time.  I???m still keeping the weight training to about an hour or


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When did the 10 smilie limit get put back in?


I think you can blame Joshbuilt for that.

Workouts looking solid as usual.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I think you can blame Joshbuilt for that.
> 
> Workouts looking solid as usual.




 Witchblade

Then they should have  him and not the smilies.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

*Sat, July 7*

Paused Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
245 x 2 (5 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (5 sets)


Had a head cold over the weekend and wasn't very inspired to workout.  Did a few sets and called it a day.  Of course, by the time Monday rolled around and it was time to go back to work, the cold was gone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

*Mon, July 9*

Squats
165 x 5
225 x 3 (10 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3 (10 sets)

Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff

Military Press
70 x 5
85 x 3 (10 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 3 (10 sets)

BW: 232

Time: 90 minutes






Sprints ??? 40 yd x 4

Just a few sprints since I???m supposed to play softball tonight.  There are thundershowers in the forecast though.  

I???m trying something new this week, going to a push/pull 4 workout per week schedule, doing 4 exercises per workout, with each exercise done as 10x3.  For squats and bench, I started with roughly two-thirds of my current 1 RM.  For the other two exercises, I made an educated guess, but on the low side.  The dips I got right but the militaries could???ve been a bit more.  Oh well, there???s always next time.  

My plan is to do this for approximately 3 and a half weeks.  We???ll see if I make it that far.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting game plan....I will be following along.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow...u did sprints AFTER u did squats?????
u da man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Insane my Friend, you are not right!!! Great w/o's in here Brother Triple, Best Wishes on your new routine!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> I wish. Sadly, that was BW plus 20 lbs for a grand total of 3 reps.


I saw that wrong .   I simply can't do chins anymore.  Absolutely kills my elbow.  Not when I'm doing them, but the next day or so.  Really weird.  

You are a strong mofo TT, it is just hard to chin over 200 lbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, July 9*
> 
> Squats
> 165 x 5
> ...



I think 2/3 of your 1rm is too low for a 10x3 scheme.  The programs I have seen that use a 10x3 call for at a minimum 80% 1rm, 2/3 1RM is what, 66.6666666% 1RM?  I think the point of 10x3 is to enable you to lift heavy weight, but do enough volume to get some growth as well.

For example, I know I have seen you do bench presses with 275 pounds or reps with 250, then to drop to 3 reps per set at 185?? It must have felt like nothing for you.

Keep the 10x3 schemes, it is an excellent scheme, but up the intensity to at least 80% of your 1RM and keep the rest intervals at 90 sec or less, and you will see some outstanding results, trust me, I know, I am not only recommending it, I am also a client


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

oh one more thing.... I think 10x3 for 4 exercises in a session is too much as well. (I know this too as I have done that in the past as well).  Think of it this way, you might not think it is a lot cause it's only 3 rep sets, but if you do this for 4 exercises, that is 40 sets per workout!!

Just a suggestion, but do the 10x3 for one or two of the exercises, then do a reverse rep range for the others, 3x10 or something like that.  do your 10x3s with 80% 1RM for your strength+hypertrophy movements, then do 3x10 for the other 2 exercises with 60 seconds rest for pure hypertrophy.

(Of course, if you want to try this, if not, good luck )


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I saw that wrong .   I simply can't do chins anymore.  Absolutely kills my elbow.  Not when I'm doing them, but the next day or so.  Really weird.
> .



is that with a pronated or supinated grip?  And what part of your elbow hurts?  My elbows act up when I do pronated pullups, kind of on the side of my elbow like a tennis elbow type thing.  Chinups with supinated grip don't bother me at all


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds like an interesting game plan....I will be following along.



 DD

Just something different for a few weeks.  Felt like i was getting stale with the other stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wow...u did sprints AFTER u did squats?????
> u da man!



 Burner

The squats were the first set of exercises that I did.  If you include the approximately 10 minute ride to the field, it was about an hour and half between the time I did the squats and did the sprints.  No problem!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Insane my Friend, *you are not right!!!* Great w/o's in here Brother Triple, Best Wishes on your new routine!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!



 Arch

I've been told that before, although you meant it as a compliment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I simply can't do chins anymore.  Absolutely kills my elbow.  Not when I'm doing them, but the next day or so.  Really weird.



 JD

Chins don't seem to bother my elbows.  The only exercise that really gets to my elbows is a lying triceps extension.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I think 2/3 of your 1rm is too low for a 10x3 scheme.  The programs I have seen that use a 10x3 call for at a minimum 80% 1rm, 2/3 1RM is what, 66.6666666% 1RM?  I think the point of 10x3 is to enable you to lift heavy weight, but do enough volume to get some growth as well.



 Stew

I wasn't clear enough in my post.  The 2/3 was a starting point.  If I can complete the 10x3, then I plan to up the weight the next time.



Stewart20 said:


> oh one more thing.... I think 10x3 for 4 exercises in a session is too much as well. (I know this too as I have done that in the past as well).  Think of it this way, you might not think it is a lot cause it's only 3 rep sets, but if you do this for 4 exercises, that is 40 sets per workout!!
> 
> Just a suggestion, but do the 10x3 for one or two of the exercises, then do a reverse rep range for the others, 3x10 or something like that.  do your 10x3s with 80% 1RM for your strength+hypertrophy movements, then do 3x10 for the other 2 exercises with 60 seconds rest for pure hypertrophy.
> 
> (Of course, if you want to try this, if not, good luck )




I tend not to think of total sets, but total reps instead.  Not sure if this is the best thing, but the 40 total sets didn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

The thunderstorms didn't materialize so we got our game in.  We wound up losing 15-12, having given them too many unearned runs.  You could tell we were rusty having been off for 2 weeks.

I had a mundane single and double in 4 ABs, but I was not happy with the way I swung the bat.  I was much too quick through the strike zone and wound up pulling the ball to left field all 4 times.    When I'm going well, I hit from left-center to right-center.  Nope, not pleased at all.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

You'll bounce back next game BRother Triple, I just know it!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

hey Triple Threat, just looking through your journal and you have some killer workouts in here! too bad about the game, next though!

I'll be in here checking things out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Where are dem inspiring workouts TT?  You on vacation?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> You'll bounce back next game BRother Triple, I just know it!!!



 Arch

Well I bounced back (sort of), but the team sure didn't.  We got trounced last night, 20-7.  It was by far our worst game of the season.  I had a single and a walk in 3 ABs.  My second AB was a fly out to deep left and when I came up for the third time in the last of the 6th (we were trailing by 17-5 at that point), the #@$*! pitcher threw me 3 pitches that were a good 3 feet off the plate.  I don't know if it was intentional or not, but c'mon, let me swing the bat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey Triple Threat, just looking through your journal and you have some killer workouts in here! too bad about the game, next though!
> 
> I'll be in here checking things out.



 Scarface

Welcome to my journal.  Yeah, sometimes I get carried away and I do like high volume workouts.  Check out what I'm up to now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Where are dem inspiring workouts TT?  You on vacation?



 JD

  I'm not on vacation unfortunately. 

I didn't workout last week after Monday's workout.  I found another training program while surfing the internet last week and I decided to take a few days off before starting it.

I was going to post the link to the program but the website where I found the program seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

*Pump up the Volume!*

Warning:  If you're put off by high volume workouts, stop reading now!   

This is a 9 week program, where the first 4 weeks are a "training" phase and the next 5 weeks are a "competition" phase.  Right now I'm looking at only the first 4 weeks.  It's the 9 week "Boris Sheiko: Monthly training plan #1 of Candidates to Master of Sport and Masters of Sport" program.

I've modified it slightly.  Other than deadlifts and good mornings, there is no back work in his program.  Also, there is a great deal of benching and on top of that, he has some additional chest work.  I've dropped the extra chest exercises and substituted in some rows and pull-ups.


*Mon, July 16*

Squats
165 x 5
195 x 4 (2 sets)
230 x 3 (2 sets)
265 x 2 (5 sets)

Bench Press
155 x 5
185 x 4
215 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 3 (6 sets)

Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff

Squats
165 x 5
195 x 5
230 x 4 (5 sets)

Dips
BW x 10 (3 sets)
BW x 7
BW x 6

HS Low Row
180 x 10 (2 sets)
180 x 8 (2 sets)
180 x 6

BW: 233

Weights for squats, bench and deads are a percentage of 1 RM.  I overestimated my bench 1 RM and will adjust it for future workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wed, July 18 *

Deadlifts
225 x 4
265 x 4
315 x 3 (2 sets)
355 x 3 (5 sets)

Bench Press
145 x 6
170 x 5
200 x 4 (2 sets)
215 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 2 (2 sets)
215 x 3 (2 sets)
200 x 4
185 x 6
170 x 8
145 x 10

Core ??? 30 minutes of Pilates (I joined them late since I was still in the middle of benching when they started)

Deadlifts
225 x 4
265 x 4
315 x 4 (5 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

BW: 231

Time: 65 minutes weights + 30 minutes core

There was supposed to have some good mornings (5x5) at the end of that workout and flyes before the second go-around of DLs.  The chins were my addition.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow - great benching - so many sets!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Yipes! I got weak in the knees just looking at all those squats and deads. 
I think your chin-ups went up.  TT is the bomb!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - great benching - so many sets!!



Thanks, katt.  14 sets of bench.  Piece of cake.  That's nothing compared to week 3, day 2.  Here's a sneak preview (note that it's reps x sets, the opposite of what you're probably used to).

Bench 
50% 8 x 1, 55% 7 x 1, 60% 6 x 1, 65% 5 x 1,
70% 4 x 1, 75% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 2, 85% 1 x 2,
80% 2 x 2, 75% 3 x 2, 70% 4 x 1, 65% 6 x 1,
60% 8 x 1, 55% 10 x 1, 50% 12 x 1


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Yipes! I got weak in the knees just looking at all those squats and deads.
> I think your chin-ups went up.  TT is the bomb!



 Bakerboy

I will admit that my legs were rather sore yesterday from the squatting.  Luckily for me, I was playing infield and didn't have to do as much running as I normally do when in the outfield.

I think the chins (palm facing me) went up (slighltly) since I didn't get worn out doing pullups (palms facing away) first, which is what I usually do.  Either that or they're easier since I'm down a few pounds.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

That's really interesting... I bet when you get to your last two sets, that they are as difficult as your 85% sets!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

!...you were not lying by saying high volume!

those are 2 awesome workouts Triple Threat!


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

t t - as hard as it is to believe, just like katt makes me go to the gym, she also made me marry her. it is total hell.  ha


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Trips I want to see as many rowing sets as I do benching! But none the less benching is looking better each workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, July 18 *
> 
> Deadlifts
> 225 x 4
> ...


I'm not a fan of high volume, but this looks interesting! The last several weeks I have been doing low rep DL's, but it is starting to take it's toll. I was thinking of switching to higher volume, similar to what you did today.  What are the suggested percentages?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are the first 4 weeks of the 9 week cycle.  Remember it's reps x sets. 

CMS/MS 9-week Cycle
There are two periods (plans): the training period and the competition period.
Week 1
1 Day (Monday)
1. Squat  50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 2, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 5 (29)
2. Bench  50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 6 (33)
3. Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5
4. Squat  50% 5 x 1, 60% 5 x 1, 70% 4 x 5. (30)
5. Abs 10 x 3 
Total: 92

3 Day (Wednesday)
1. Deadlift  50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 5 (29)
2. Bench 50% 6 x 1, 60% 5 x 1, 70% 4 x 2, 75% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 2, 
75% 3 x 2, 70% 4 x 1, 65% 6 x 1, 60% 8 x 1, 50%10 x 1. (63)
3. Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5
4. Deadlift (up to knees) 50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 4 x 5 (28)
5. Good Mornings  (standing) 5 x 5
Total: 120

5 Day (Friday)
1. Bench  50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 5 (30)
2. Squat  50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 6 (33)
3. Bench 55% 5 x 1, 65% 4 x 1, 75% 3 x 5 (24)
4. Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
5. Abs 10 x 3.
Total: 87

6 Day (Saturday)
1. Deadlift (you are on the box) 50% 3 x 2, 60% 2 x 4 (14)
2. Incline Benchpress 4 x 6
3. Dips 6 x 5
4. Deadlift (bar is on the boxes) 60% 4 x 1, 70% 4 x 2.80% 3 x 2, 90% 2 x 4 (26)
5. Good Mornings (seated) 5 x 5
Total: 40
Week total: 339

Week 2
1 Day (Monday)
1. Bench  50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 3, 85% 2 x 3 (30)
2. Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 5 (30)
3. Bench 55% 4 x 1, 65% 4 x 2, 75% 4 x 4 (28)
4. Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5
5. Abs 10 x 3
Total: 88
3 Day (Wednesday)
1.Deadlift (you are on the box) 50% 3 x 1, 60% 3 x 2, 65% 2 x 4 (17)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 3,
75% 3 x 2, 70% 4 x 1, 60% 6 x 1, 50% 8 x 1 (45)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Deadlift 50% 4 x 1.60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 5 (29)
5.Good Mornings (standing) 5 x 5.
Total: 91
5 Day (Friday)
1.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2.80% 3 x 5 (30)
2.Bench 55% 5 x 1, 65% 4 x 1, 75% 3 x 5 (24)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 5 x 1, 70% 4 x 4 (26)
5.Abs 10 x 3.
Total: 84 
6 Day (Saturday)
1.Push-ups 5 x 5.
2.Incline Bench 4 x 6.
3.Dips 8 x 5.
4.Deadlift (up to knees) 50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 275% 2 x 5 (24)
5.Good Mornings (seated) 5 x 5.
Total: 24
Week Total: 287

3 Week
1 Day (Monday)
1.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2.80% 3 x 5 (30)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 6 (33)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 5 x 1, 70% 5 x 5 (35)
5.Abs 10 x 3.
Total: 98
3 Day (Wednesday)
1.Deadlift 50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 5 (29)
2.Bench 50% 8 x 1, 55% 7 x 1, 60% 6 x 1, 65% 5 x 1,
70% 4 x 1, 75% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 2, 85% 1 x 2,
80% 2 x 2, 75% 3 x 2, 70% 4 x 1, 65% 6 x 1,
60% 8 x 1.55% 10 x 1, 50% 12 x 1 (92)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Deadlift (up to knees)
50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 4 x 5 (2
5.Good Mornings (seated) 5 x 5
Total: 149
5 Day (Friday)
1.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 3, 85% 2 x 3 (30)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 6 (33)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Squat 50% 6 x 1, 60% 6 x 1, 65% 6 x 4 (36)
5.Dips 6 x 6.
6.Abs 10 x 3.
Total: 99
6 Day (Saturday)
1.Deadlift (you are on the box) 50% 3 x 1, 60% 3 x 2, 65% 3 x 4 (21)
2.Bench 50% 6 x 1, 60% 6 x 1, 65% 6 x 5 (42)
3.Triceps 10 x 5.
4.Deadlift (bar is on the boxes) 60% 4 x 1, 70% 4 x 2, 80%4 x 2, 85% 4 x 4 (36)
5.Good Mornings  (standing) 5 x 5.
Total: 99
Week Total: 445

4 Week
1 Day (Monday)
1.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 7 (36)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 2, 85% 2 x 3, 80% 3 x 2 (33)
3.Dips 6 x 5.
4.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
5.Abs 10 x 3.
Total: 69
3 Day (Wednesday)
1.Deadlift (you are on the box) 50% 3 x 1, 60% 3 x 2, 70% 2 x 4 (17)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 5 x 1, 70% 5 x 2, 75% 4 x 5 (40)
3.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
4.Deadlift 50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 3, 85% 2 x 3 (29)
5.Good Mornings  (standing) 5 x 5.
Total: 86
5 Day(Friday)
1.Squat 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 3, 85% 2 x 3 (30)
2.Bench 50% 5 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 3 x 6 (33)
3.Dips 6 x 5.
4.Lateral side raises with dumbbells 10 x 5.
5.Squat 55% 4 x 1, 65% 3 x 1, 75% 3 x 5 (22)
6.Abs 10 x 5.
Total: 85
6 Day (Saturday)
1.Deadlift(up to knees) 50% 4 x 1, 60% 4 x 1, 70% 3 x 2, 80% 2 x 4 (22)
2.Push-ups 5 x 5.
3.Incline Bench 4 x 6.
4.Deadlift (bar is on the boxes) 60% 4 x 1, 70% 4 x 1, 80% 3 x 2, 90% 3 x 4 (26)
5.Good Mornings (seated) 5 x 5.
Total: 48
Week Total: 288


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

It would take me all day to try and figure all of those numbers out....your hurting my head Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

There's an excel spreadsheet, too.  Just plug in your maxes.  I'll try to find the link to it tomorrow.  Going to sleep now.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

That's a lot of work....the typing, I mean.  I can only imagine the lifting part.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> That's really interesting... I bet when you get to your last two sets, that they are as difficult as your 85% sets!



 katt

The last couple of sets were tough, especially those last few reps of the set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> !...you were not lying by saying high volume!
> 
> those are 2 awesome workouts Triple Threat!



 Scarface

I kid you not.     A few years back I was one of the guinea pigs for Twin Peaks training program.  During the high volume phase we topped out at 56 sets per workout and they weren't these 2 or 3 reps "easy" sets either.   Luckily, there were only 2 such workouts with 56 sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

the other half said:


> t t - as hard as it is to believe, just like katt makes me go to the gym, she also made me marry her. it is total hell.  ha



 other half

Total hell, huh?  Somehow I just don't believe you.     BTW, welcome to IM.  You'll like it here.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2007)

I got a hernia from merely reading that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Trips I want to see as many rowing sets as I do benching! But none the less benching is looking better each workout!



 DD

As sidekick Al would say,  "I don't think so, Tim!".    I know I should keep the rowing/benching balanced, but I don't think I can keep them exactly equal.  The one thing I noticed when looking at the original template was that there was no rowing at all!  That was surprising to me.

So I'm working on a compromise.  There will some row/pull every bench workout, but it just isn't going to be equal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a lot of work....the typing, I mean.  I can only imagine the lifting part.



 Pylon

Cut and paste is my friend.  I'm certainly not doing all that typing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I've gone cross eyed.

Pardon my 21st chromosome, but what does "CMS/MS" refer to?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a lot of work....the typing, I mean.  I can only imagine the lifting part.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I think I've gone cross eyed.
> 
> Pardon my 21st chromosome, but what does "CMS/MS" refer to?



 soxmuscle

It's the name of the program that Boris Sheiko gave it.  It stands for "Candidates to Master of Sport and Masters of Sport".  I think it's a fancy name for advanced.  He's got several different training programs floating around on the internet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Here are the first 4 weeks of the 9 week cycle. Remember it's reps x sets.
> 
> CMS/MS 9-week Cycle
> There are two periods (plans): the training period and the competition period.
> ...


 
I will bet you $20 that you don't finish this


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I will bet you $20 that you don't finish this


 , I know I wouldn't be able to finish that!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's the link to the Sheiko training programs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I will bet you $20 that you don't finish this



The gauntlet has been thrown down.  There is no turning back now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Scarface
> 
> I kid you not.     A few years back I was one of the guinea pigs for Twin Peaks training program.  During the high volume phase we topped out at 56 sets per workout and they weren't these 2 or 3 reps "easy" sets either.   Luckily, there were only 2 such workouts with 56 sets.




56 sets?!? even still, 2 workouts with 56 sets....I dunno if I know a word to describe that...!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's the link to the Sheiko training programs.


Hey!  I own one their watches.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I got a hernia from merely reading that.



 DOMS

 

I just noticed that you snuck a reply in while I was rambling.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 2 workouts with 56 sets....I dunno if I know a word to describe that...!



 Scarface

How about painful, agonizing, and seemingly never-ending?


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, so I can't even imagine 56 sets.... I would get sick


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey!  I own one their watches.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

*Fri, July 20*

Core ??? 45 minutes of Pilates stuff (had to do this first today)

Bench Press
145 x 5
170 x 4
200 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 3 (5 sets)

Squats
165 x 5
200 x 4
235 x 3 (2 sets)
265 x 2 (6 sets)

Bench Press
155 x 5
185 x 4
215 x 3 (5 sets)

HS High Row
230 x 6
280 x 6 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

BW: 233 (back up, probably due to the pizza for lunch yesterday)

Rows and pull-ups were replacements for the auxiliary chest exercise.

So far I???ve had no problem finishing the workouts, but I???ve also had a day off before each one.  Tomorrow???s session may be more challenging.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok, so I can't even imagine 56 sets.... I would get sick


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, July 20*
> 
> Core ??? 45 minutes of Pilates stuff (had to do this first today)
> 
> ...


 
they also look like cake for you, considering what you are capable of, so maybe that's why too


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> they also look like cake for you, considering what you are capable of, so maybe that's why too



I used 1 RMs from the past month, not the best ever.  I want to have a fighting chance to get through 4 weeks.  If I find out that I can handle the volume, I'll be more aggressive a second time through.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Killer on the loose... 

Lookin' pretty hardcore Mr. T


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

On heavy compound lifts, I think it is best to regroup and back off, and then build back up. Not sure if the average lifter is really capable of going 100% year round on any lift. Took me a long time to figure that out.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy Cow, look at that routine and the w/o's BRother Triple, my Goodness that would just destroy me w/that volume!!!

Best Wishes my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

great workout in here Triple Threat! 16 sets of bench is CRAZY!..

As Borat would say - I liike!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Killer on the loose...
> 
> Lookin' pretty hardcore Mr. T



 Bakerboy

Looney on the loose might be more accurate.    Thanks, BB.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> On heavy compound lifts, I think it is best to regroup and back off, and then build back up. Not sure if the average lifter is really capable of going 100% year round on any lift. Took me a long time to figure that out.



 JD

  What's that saying?  Too soon old, too late smart.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Holy Cow, look at that routine and the w/o's BRother Triple, my Goodness that would just destroy me w/that volume!!!
> 
> Best Wishes my Friend, hope all is well!!!



 Arch

Is that your Phil Rizutto impersonation?    High volume hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout in here Triple Threat! 16 sets of bench is CRAZY!..
> 
> As Borat would say - I liike!



 Scarface

Extremely crazy and my shoulders are reminding me about that today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

*Sat, July 21*

Platform (about 3???) Deadlifts
225 x 3 (2 sets)
275 x 2 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 4 _warm-up_
185 x 4 _warm-up_
225 x 4 (6 sets)

Rack Deadlifts (mid-shin)
275 x 4
315 x 4 (2 sets)
365 x 3 (2 sets)
410 x 2 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 6 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 6 (3 sets)

Seated Cable Rows ???Weights??? are number of plates.  I don???t know how many lbs it equates to.
6 x 12
8 x 12
10 x 12
12 x 12
14 x 8
14 x 6

Platform DLs were fairly easy and rack DLs weren???t too tough either.  But those inclines!   After benching yesterday, it was very difficult to get loose today.  My shoulders will appreciate tomorrow???s day off.

Cable rows were a replacement for good mornings.  Gotta keep Double D happy.  

One week down.    Three weeks to go.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2007)

Questions:

1. Why did you bench today if you benched yesterday?
2. Why do you bench, then take a breather with another exercise, and then go back to the bench later in the workout?
3. Do you live in a van down by the river?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Why did you bench today if you benched yesterday?
> 2. Why do you bench, then take a breather with another exercise, and then go back to the bench later in the workout?
> 3. Do you live in a van down by the river?


Good questions! I am curious as well.  I do know the answer to number 3 though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1. Why did you bench today if you benched yesterday?
> 2. Why do you bench, then take a breather with another exercise, and then go back to the bench later in the workout?
> 3. Do you live in a van down by the river?



 sox, JD

I'm just following the program (mostly) as written.  I don't claim to understand everything about it.  I do know it's intended to be a high volume program.

Mondays and Fridays are either squat/bench/squat or bench/squat/bench.  Wednesdays and Saturdays are deadlift (or variant)/bench/deadlift.

Nothing in the stuff I've read about it explains why you go back and repeat one of the lifts.

As for #3, no, that would be the other resident sicko.   


 DOMS.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Platform deads rule!  Nice job TT.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job TT - love the rack deadlifts!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

nice numbers on the dips


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Platform deads rule!  Nice job TT.



 Bakerboy

Thanks, BB.  They're harder, that's for sure.  In the past, I was using a 6" platform, which I think is a bit too much.  I'm using a 3" one now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Great job TT - love the rack deadlifts!



 katt

Rack DLs aren't one of my favorite exercises, but since they're specified in the program, I'm sticking with them.  It almost feels like cheating since it's not a full ROM exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice numbers on the dips



 billie

Thanks and good to see that you've returned to the wonderful land of IM.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 23, 2007)

great workout again Triple Threat!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

*Week 2 Begins*

*Mon, July 23*

Bench Press
145 x 5
175 x 4
205 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 3 (3 sets)
245 x 2 (3 sets)

Squats
175 x 5
205 x 4
235 x 3 (2 sets)
275 x 3 (5 sets)

Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff

Bench Press
155 x 4
185 x 4 (2 sets)
215 x 4 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

HS Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 7
200 x 7

BW: 236.  Ate way too much crap over the weekend.  

This is a great program for someone who loves to bench.  We???ll have to see how long my shoulders can hold out.

Dragged a little through this workout even though I had yesterday off.    Although doing yard work and chores around the house isn???t exactly resting.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

275 x 3 for 5 sets sounds tough too.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

The pilates are excellent arent they?!?! I used to do them all the time. I couldnt hardly get out of bed!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome w/o's BRother Triple, you just continue to kick some Butt!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 275 x 3 for 5 sets sounds tough too.



 JD

Yes they were.  I was starting to drag towards the end of them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> The pilates are excellent arent they?!?! I used to do them all the time. I couldnt hardly get out of bed!



 DD

I'm starting to notice a difference doing the exercises, but I haven't seen any carry-over to the lifting of weights yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's BRother Triple, you just continue to kick some Butt!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!




 Arch

Trying, Arch, I'm trying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2007)

Our softball team finally logged another "W" last night, although it wasn't easy.  Tied 7-7 after 6, we broke it open with 6 in the top of the 7th, and managed not to blow it in the bottom half, winning 13-7.  I had a pair of singles in 4 ABs, with a line out to 3rd and LF in the other 2 ABs.  Still pulling the ball too much for my liking.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

man, I still can't get over how many sets you're doing...awesome stuff there Triple Threat!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Our softball team finally logged another "W" last night, although it wasn't easy.  Tied 7-7 after 6, we broke it open with 6 in the top of the 7th, and managed not to blow it in the bottom half, winning 13-7.  I had a pair of singles in 4 ABs, with a line out to 3rd and LF in the other 2 ABs.  Still pulling the ball too much for my liking.



Congrats on the win my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

come on TT - you can do doubles    

Go TT Go!!!   I'm the cheerleader


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> come on TT - you can do doubles
> 
> Go TT Go!!! I'm the cheerleader


um...wow! Katt in a cheerleader outfit??? I'm gonna be hangin' around here...yeah baby!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> man, I still can't get over how many sets you're doing...awesome stuff there Triple Threat!



 Scarface

Sometimes I think the old brain cells weren't functioning too well when I decided to do this program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Congrats on the win my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks.  For a while there I didn't think we'd ever win another game.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> come on TT - you can do doubles
> 
> Go TT Go!!!   I'm the cheerleader



 katt

Cheerleader?    

Doubles?  Are you referring to softball or lifting weights?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> um...wow! Katt in a cheerleader outfit??? I'm gonna be hangin' around here...yeah baby!



 Burner

I don't blame you one bit!


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> katt
> 
> Cheerleader?
> 
> Doubles?  Are you referring to softball or lifting weights?



Softball - he said he got singles.... so I said he could get doubles...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

*Wed, July 25*

Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff

Platform (3???) Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 3 (2 sets)
295 x 2 (4 sets)

Bench Press
145 x 5
170 x 4
200 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 2 (3 sets)
215 x 3 (2 sets)
200 x 4
170 x 6
145 x 8

Deadlifts
225 x 4
275 x 4
320 x 3 (2 sets)
365 x 3 (5 sets)

HS High Rows
270 x 9
270 x 8
270 x 7
270 x 7


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Impressive weights there TT.. I personally like our HS High Row machine!  We don't use it much, but I still like it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, July 25*
> 
> Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff
> 
> ...


Go TT Go, Go TT Go!

What? I have nice legs  .

Once you get that thought out of your mind..... Nice workout!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

I second all the above, Great w/o BRother Triple!!! Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, July 25*
> 
> Core ??? 40 minutes of Pilates stuff
> 
> ...



That's what I call a 1st class workout! 40 min core work is some serious dedication wowzers!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 27, 2007)

365lbs deadlifts for a total of 15 reps is awesome! nice job


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats a hell of a workout all that weight plus pilates I wouldnt be able to leave my bed the next day


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)

GREAT workout!!!!  How do you like the pilates?? I do them on occasion


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Go TT Go, Go TT Go!
> 
> What? I have nice legs  .
> 
> Once you get that thought out of your mind..... Nice workout!




 JD

While I appreciate the enthusiasm, the thought of you in a cheerleader uniform doesn't do a thing for me.  Trust me on this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I second all the above, Great w/o BRother Triple!!! Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!




 Arch

Thanks Arch, but I don't think you in a cheerleader uniform would do much for me either.    Although perhaps katt would appreciate it more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's what I call a 1st class workout! 40 min core work is some serious dedication wowzers!



 Bakerboy

Our little "class" has now grown to about half a dozen.  I doubt I would have the dedication to stick with it if it weren't for our gang.  Nothing like a group of sweaty old guys rolling around on the gym floor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 365lbs deadlifts for a total of 15 reps is awesome! nice job



 Scarface

Thanks.  Deadlifts is my best exercise in terms of being able to use heavy weights.  Although some days my lower back doesn't think so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Thats a hell of a workout all that weight plus pilates I wouldnt be able to leave my bed the next day



 bigss

I've been sleeping late the morning after I do these workouts.  I wonder why?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> GREAT workout!!!!  How do you like the pilates?? I do them on occasion



 billie

The jury is still out on the Pilates.  I don't think that I've been doing them long enough to make an informed decision.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

'morning, Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2007)

Burner

Time for lunch.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

heh...I'm still degesting...breakfast..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

Taking a break TT?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Droppin by, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Triple... where are you?  Funny how there are plenty of 30 and 40 somethings here.... but very few 50 somethings.  I am sure you are on vacation or taking a break, but the thought of you not posting on IM anymore is making me hyperventilate!  Give us a sign .


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm going to steal a line from Doms right now....

TT,,, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU??????


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Droppin by, hope all is well my Friend!!!





JerseyDevil said:


> Triple... where are you?  Funny how there are plenty of 30 and 40 somethings here.... but very few 50 somethings.  I am sure you are on vacation or taking a break, but the thought of you not posting on IM anymore is making me hyperventilate!  Give us a sign .





katt said:


> I'm going to steal a line from Doms right now....
> 
> TT,,, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU??????



  Everyone

The past couple of weeks were rather hectic.  Visiting relatives and weekend visits, kids birthday (2 separate parties plus a day at a water park), a couple of days at the beach, and other assorted activities that all seemed to crop up at roughly the same time.   

Anyway, relatives are now gone, parties are in the past, and life has returned to semi-normalcy.  

As for the workout story, when last seen I was doing this redicuously high-volume routine.  I was keeping up for a while, but by the end of the second week, when it was time for the next workout, my body was still sore from the previous one.  A little DOMS I can deal with, but this soreness was effecting my ROM on some exercises, which sort of defeats the purpose of working out, no?  

So, regretfully I must say that Stewart proved to be right.  



Stewart20 said:


> I will bet you $20 that you don't finish this



I'm half-expecting Stewart to ask "So when are you ever going to learn?", so I'll head this off now - NEVER!  

I'm back doing a Westside-ish routine, until such time as stupidity takes over once again and sends me down the path of overtraining yet again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Here are the two workouts from last week.  Yes, only 2.  I had to go for a colonoscopy on Friday, one of the pleasures of getting older.  On the bright side, for a couple of days, no one could accuse me of being full of shit.  

Any resemblance to a Westside routine is purely intentional.   

*Mon, July 30*

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Pilates ??? 40 minutes

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4

HS Low Row
90 x 12
140 x 12
190 x 8
190 x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 6
BW x 5

*Wed, Aug 1*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Overhead Lunge
45 x 12

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 8
62 x 8
62 x 8

Pilates ??? 20 minutes (went solo today)


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

*Mon, Aug 6*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Dips
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 4

Pilates ??? 40 minutes

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Row
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Pendlay Rows
205 x 6
205 x 5


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

Going light again huh TTT?   

Stella workout bud!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice workout Triple!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome back. Perfect Westside bench!  Now why can't I do that?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Can I hear your explanation of why a person would do a floor press?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I had to go for a colonoscopy on Friday, one of the pleasures of getting older.  On the bright side, for a couple of days, no one could accuse me of being full of shit.



One aspect of getting older I am not looking forward to trying.  I'm afraid it will hurt....but more afraid that it won't....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Going light again huh TTT?
> 
> Stella workout bud!!



 DB

Just easing back into it.  Don't want to rush anything.    Don't worry.  I'll come to my senses soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workout Triple!



  Thanks Scarface


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back. Perfect Westside bench!  Now why can't I do that?



 JD

It feels good to be back.  All that volume benching doesn't seem to have any adverse effect.  Now to see if I can sustain it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Always remember one thing TT.....





I am ALWAYS right! 



Nice benching by the way big guy    must have felt nice to load 3 plates on the bar eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Can I hear your explanation of why a person would do a floor press?



 AKIRA

My weak link in benching is about 4-6 inches off the chest, ie, where the triceps have a major role in completing the lift.  Floor presses eliminate the lower portion of the lift as well as eliminate any rebound effect (no bouncing of the bar off the chest).


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I had to go for a colonoscopy on Friday


 


Triple Threat said:


> Just easing back into it. Don't want to rush anything.


 
I'll bet!!!!     
Hiya Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> One aspect of getting older I am not looking forward to trying.  I'm afraid it will hurt....but more afraid that it won't....





 Pylon

There was absolutely no residual pain from the procedure.  The drugs had me in a deep sleep.  I remember rolling onto my side and asking the nurse to adjust the pillow under my head.  Next thing I knew I was in the recovery room.  

Now the night before, well, that's another story.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Always remember one thing TT.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Stew

Either you're always right or you planted the seed of doubt in my mind.    Nah, probably the former.

It's always good to load 3 plates on the bar.  It's not something I see very often in my gym.  What would be REALLY nice is to load 4 plates.     No wait, that's _your_ fantasy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'll bet!!!!
> Hiya Trips!



 Burner

You got that right.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> AKIRA
> 
> My weak link in benching is about 4-6 inches off the chest, ie, where the triceps have a major role in completing the lift. Floor presses eliminate the lower portion of the lift as well as eliminate any rebound effect (no bouncing of the bar off the chest).


 
Actually...

For the majority of us natural, raw lifters, the weak link is not the triceps, but rather the chest muscles themselves, and possibly anterior delts and lats.  I have never come across a raw lifter who has weak triceps, relative to every other muscle used in benching.  If you can lock the weight out, I don't believe you have weak triceps.

You need to develop the power to push through that 4-6 inch sticking point, which is, in theory, what the speed bench does.  Now, if you don't totally buy into speed work, which I am on the fence about also, you can do accessory work to target your chest muscles, which are responsible for getting you to the point where your tris take over.  Try doing wide grip benches if you can, paused benches, dips should be a good option, which you are doing, and even inclines, as they increase the range of motion at the chest a bit.

but, you really need to do DB benches, honestly.  Back when I got my last 365 bench press, I recall doing lots of DB work and got up to pressing 130s for like 5 reps.  So, the moral of the story is, don't neglect the DBs.... 

Oh, and if you knew all that stuff, then just ignore me, but remember that I know everything, so there


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

was'sup, mi amigo!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Stew
> 
> Either you're always right or you planted the seed of doubt in my mind.  Nah, probably the former.
> 
> It's always good to load 3 plates on the bar. It's not something I see very often in my gym. What would be REALLY nice is to load 4 plates.  No wait, that's _your_ fantasy.


 

Might only be just a fantasy at the rate I'm going


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Was that colon thing the best time of your life or what???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Actually...
> 
> For the majority of us natural, raw lifters, the weak link is not the triceps, but rather the chest muscles themselves, and possibly anterior delts and lats.  I have never come across a raw lifter who has weak triceps, relative to every other muscle used in benching.  If you can lock the weight out, I don't believe you have weak triceps.
> 
> ...



If size is any indication, then the triceps are definitely my weak point.  From the 4-6 inch point to lockout is where I have the most trouble.  When I struggle to complete a rep, it's at the top where it seems to take forever.

I do paused and incline benches and as you noted, dips.  What I don't do much of, and probably should, is DB benching.  Perhaps they should be added to DE (RE) day.  Speed benching didn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, mi amigo!



 Burner

Just finished lunch.  Grilled salmon with salsa and a salad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Was that colon thing the best time of your life or what???



 katt

Certainly one of the best.  The sad thing is that I now have to wait another 10 years for the next one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

*Wed, Aug 8*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 3
325 x 1

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 1 (5 sets)


I didn???t make it to the gym this morning since something came up early this morning (last night???s dinner).  So I slept late and got in a short workout before coming into work.    Supposed to have a game tonight or I would have postponed the workout until this evening.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a nice "short workout"!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Just finished lunch. Grilled salmon with salsa and a salad.


better than what I had...hmm...never tried salmon...was never a big fish eater...might have to get a salmon steak to grill to see if I like it...


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

I absolutely love salmon,, halibut,, cod,,, any type of fish..

I really miss it being on a bulk - I don't eat so much of it lately!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

'morning, trips!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey capn do you know what ever happened to gwcaton


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

haven't heard from him in a long time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Hey capn do you know what ever happened to gwcaton




The last I heard from Gary he said he was taking some time off from IM.  One of his other interests was cars (restoring old ones?).  He said he wanted to devote a good portion of his spare time to that.  And off he drove into the sunset.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> haven't heard from him in a long time...



Quite a long time.  Maybe a year or so?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dec. 06, he wished u a happy B-Day, Trips...December...20th...to be exact...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Yea, he had a lot of cool cars.  I wasnt around when he left so I wsa just curious.  Im sure he will come back.. they allways come back..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

hope so..I wanna see that 'vette he'd been working on!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed last week's softball game since I was otherwise occupied.    This weeks game was supposed to have been on Monday, but you guessed it!  Rain.  We tried to reschedule for Wednesday, but the other team couldn't pull it together in time.    And the make-ups keep piling up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Yea, he had a lot of cool cars. I wasnt around when he left so I wsa just curious. Im sure he will come back.. they allways come back..


He started another journal about 4-5 months ago, but only posted for a couple of weeks. It's amazing how some people, especially people over 50, have better things to do then post on IM  .

What's my problem?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> He started another journal about 4-5 months ago, but only posted for a couple of weeks. It's amazing how some people, especially people over 50, have better things to do then post on IM  .
> 
> What's my problem?


I searched, and I was wrong about that.  He last posted on 12/18./06...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/72521-insert-catchy-title-here.html


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2007)

damn...I wish we could get some of that rain


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

*Bananas are back!*

*Mon, Aug 13*

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
*285 x 3* 
305 x 1
325 x 1
*335 x 1* 

Dips
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 5
BW+50 x 4

Pilates ??? 40 minutes

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5

HS Low Row
180 x 7
230 x 6 (3 sets)
250 x 5
250 x 4


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

back...with a vengance!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

The softball gods are pissing me off.     

I am now convinced that I'm jinxed as far as softball goes.  We were supposed to have played Monday night.  Early in the day it was cloudy with some drizzle, but by noon time the clouds were gone, the sun was out and it was a perfect afternoon.

We had a 6 pm game and I arrived at the field about 5:45, approximately the same time as the dark omnious clouds were coming right at us.  By 6 pm, the clouds were just a few miles away and lightning was filling the sky.  We waited a couple of minutes to see if the clouds would go past us, but it wasn't to be.

We just made it to the cars when the skies opened and it was coming down so hard it was difficult to see on the ride home.  To make matters worse, when I got home the electricity was out, so no TV or whoring on IM.  So I went out and treated myself to a Chinese buffet dinner.

Oh yes.  By 6:45, the sun was out.    Electricity didn't come back on until midnight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

*Wed, Aug 15*

Pilates ??? 40 minutes

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 1
375 

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 x 1

375 on the squat would have a PR, but it wasn???t close.  If anyone was sleeping in the gym, I???m sure the noise woke them up.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

Details, man!  Details!

How far down did you go, and I'd like to learn more about this "noise" that you mentioned.  

505 Deads!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Details, man!  Details!
> 
> How far down did you go, and I'd like to learn more about this "noise" that you mentioned.




 DOMS

It was a full squat, but as I started to come up, I started leaning forward and dumped the bar on the safety bars of the power cage.  That was the noise.   There was no bodily injury.   

It's happened before and I'm sure that it'll happen again.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

that musta been a heck of a clang....
I did that...with 315 WAY back when....unfortunately...I was at the top of the lift...
I wasn't set...my spotter wasn't fully paying attention...got to leaning forward...and then...BAM! I bent over onto my knees faster than a 2 dollar hooker when the navy hits port....

Luckily the safety bars were in place and I was able to get out from under it...
ALL eyes were upon yours truley...so we stripped the weights...and well...left.


What...were...you....GRUNTING? making a sound of someone ACTUALLY putting some EFFORT into his workout? THey woulda loved you at the new gym I just left...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

man, awesome PR on the bench...and 505 deads is no PR shit man that's insane!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> 375 on the squat would have a PR, but it wasn???t close.  If anyone was sleeping in the gym, I???m sure the noise woke them up.



Yesterday, I had the 425 on the deadlift and I got it up only so far so when I dropped it, it absolutely crashed.  There was this cute personal trainer next to me, I felt bad, I thought she had a heart attack it was so loud.  Good times.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> What...were...you....GRUNTING? making a sound of someone ACTUALLY putting some EFFORT into his workout? THey woulda loved you at the new gym I just left...



I probably grunted.  I don't remember much other than losing control of the bar and hearing a loud crash.  Everything else was just a blur.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> man, awesome PR on the bench...and 505 deads is no PR shit man that's insane!



Thanks, Scarface.  I need another 45 lb to claim a new DL PR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yesterday, I had the 425 on the deadlift and I got it up only so far so when I dropped it, it absolutely crashed.  There was this cute personal trainer next to me, I felt bad, I thought she had a heart attack it was so loud.  Good times.




There ought to be a way to turn that into a pickup opportunity.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> There ought to be a way to turn that into a pickup opportunity.



"Could I offer you a wipey?"


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

*Fri, August 17*

Incline DB Press
40 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6
205 x 6

Pilates ??? 1 hour today.  Joyce, mistress of pain, led the group.

BB Military Press
95 x 8
95 x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW x 4

  Did some new stuff in Pilates and I think that doing side planks messed up my already fragile shoulders.  The MPs hurt and the left elbow is sore too.    I???ve also got to get more of the workout in before the Pilates, since my energy levels are drastically reduced afterwards.


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

We have an Pilate's instructor at our gym like that as well.... you know you're going to hurt after it's over..


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

great workout in here again Triple

I dunno if I missed something, but the volume of you're workouts and the exercises themselves seem to have changed


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2007)

Wassup cap'n.  Nice job on bench the other day and you'll hit the squat #'s soon.. ya better hurry because im catching up slowly but surely lol


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I just saw 335 for bench! Damn buddy your strength is really going through the roof. Who says 50 year old fellas cannot do it?!?!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

No shit!  335 for bench, and 505 for deads (no surprise here, you are the CAP'N after all).

Damn, TT good stuff!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I dunno if I missed something, but the volume of you're workouts and the exercises themselves seem to have changed



 Scarface

I had to scrap the high volume, mega-benching workout after a couple of weeks since my body wasn't recovering in-between workouts.  Trying to squat with a sore back from deads isn't my idea of fun.  For the first few workouts I was OK with all the benching, but by the end of the second week, no way.

I've gone back to a Westside-ish workout for now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Wassup cap'n.  Nice job on bench the other day and you'll hit the squat #'s soon.. ya better hurry because im catching up slowly but surely lol



 Jake

You should have no trouble topping my squat numbers.  It's my worst lift of the big 3.  Does this mean you'll be starting a journal soon?  Gotta keep tabs on you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ok I just saw 335 for bench! Damn buddy your strength is really going through the roof. Who says 50 year old fellas cannot do it?!?!



 Double D

Thanks.  Haven't been playing much softball, so all my energies have been spent on lifting.  Now to see if I can maintain that strength through the final weeks of the season, especially with all the make-ups that have piled up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit!  335 for bench, and 505 for deads (no surprise here, you are the CAP'N after all).
> 
> Damn, TT good stuff!



 JD

Thanks, JD.  Well, I _was_ the CAP'N in a previous life.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> Thanks, JD. Well, I _was_ the CAP'N in a previous life.


 
Previous life identities, secret training societies, what is going on here TT???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Previous life identities, secret training societies, what is going on here TT???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2007)

*Sat, Aug 18*

Paused Squats
185 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

things are looking strong in here, sir!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

No rain last night so we got our softball game in.    Now I wished it had rained.  

We got hammered to the tune of 16-5.  It wasn't pretty.  We had 2 positively horrible innings defensively, enough to account for the final spread.   

I had a ho-hum 2-for-3 night, with a single and double.  Batting only 3 times in 7 innings is not a good sign.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

it happens...brush it off and attack it again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> it happens...brush it off and attack it again!



It's easier for me to deal with a crushing defeat as opposed to a close loss.  In a blowout, it's not as if I could have done anything to prevent it.  

But in a close game, a single play could be the turning point.  One hit I didn't get.  One play I don't make in the field.  And it's rare that I can't find a single play that I might have made that could have made a difference.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

*Tue, Aug 21*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
*245 x 6* 
*265 x 4* 

Incline DB Press
85 x 8
85 x 7

Flat DB Press
85 x 8
85 x 8

Cable Skullcrushers (plates x reps)
6 x 8
7 x 8
8 x 8
9 x 8

It was the first time doing these.  They felt easier on the elbows than using an EZ curl bar with plates.

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

HS High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 8
280 x 8
*310 x 5* 
310 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

Pilates ??? 15 minutes, solo.

This was supposed to have been yesterday???s workout, but when I woke up yesterday, I just wasn???t in the mood to workout.     So I didn???t.  

Even though I was going to miss the Pilates gang, I decided to sleep in.

Although legs were a little sore and tight from last night???s game there were no such problems getting up today.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> No rain last night so we got our softball game in.    Now I wished it had rained.
> 
> We got hammered to the tune of 16-5.  It wasn't pretty.  We had 2 positively horrible innings defensively, enough to account for the final spread.
> 
> I had a ho-hum 2-for-3 night, with a single and double.  Batting only 3 times in 7 innings is not a good sign.



stick with deadlifts cap'n


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome workout Triple! 

I take it those dancing bananas mean a PR? lol

I see a lot of these "hs high rows" what are they exactly and what does the hs stand for?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> stick with deadlifts cap'n


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout Triple!
> 
> I take it those dancing bananas mean a PR? lol
> 
> I see a lot of these "hs high rows" what are they exactly and what does the hs stand for?



 Scarface

You got it right, the bananas are for PRs.

HS stands for Hammer Strength, a particular brand of machines.  We have just a few Hammer Strength machines at the gym.  One is a high row, where you extend your arms up and out and pull down.  Another is a low row, where you extend the arms down and out and pull up towards the torso.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Is that Hammer Strength weight per side or total?   We have that machine also, and we really like it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Is that Hammer Strength weight per side or total?   We have that machine also, and we really like it!



 katt

I wish the weight was per side.  Sadly, that's the total weight for both sides.     I like to use it when I don't feel like dealing with bent-over rows.  The HS machine is easier on the lower back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, the gym I go to is closed until next Monday, so the workouts will be at home and abbreviated.  Normally this would be a good time to take some time off, but I've been doing too much of that lately.  I also have to work out quietly so as to not wake up the kids.  Ever try to do a _quiet_ max squat or deadlift?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Well, the gym I go to is closed until next Monday, so the workouts will be at home and abbreviated.  Normally this would be a good time to take some time off, but I've been doing too much of that lately.  I also have to work out quietly so as to not wake up the kids.  *Ever try to do a quiet max squat or deadlift*?



lol, yes...they are non existant.

as for the high rows, sounds like a very interesting machine. thanks for the explaination.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, yes...they are non existant.



That's the same conclusion that I got.    So I decided to skip the early AM workout and do it after work instead.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

What do you have available at home?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like you're still kicking ass man.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Well, the gym I go to is closed until next Monday, so the workouts will be at home and abbreviated.  Normally this would be a good time to take some time off, but I've been doing too much of that lately.  I also have to work out quietly so as to not wake up the kids.  Ever try to do a _quiet_ max squat or deadlift?




Why are they closed till Monday???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> What do you have available at home?



I've got a power cage with chinup bar, a 305 lb Olympic set plus 6 additional 45 lb plates, DBs from 20 to 70 lbs in various increments, and a crappy adjustable bench with dip stand.

The bench is crappy because it's too high (I need to put cinder blocks at the base so my feet can rest on something), the padding is too thick and sinks too much when doing heavy benching, and while the back adjusts, the flat part where your ass sits doesn't adjust.  When I bought it, I didn't know any better.

So lower body workouts are OK to do at home, but upper body ones leave a little to be desired.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Looks like you're still kicking ass man.



Thanks Witch, I'm trying!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Why are they closed till Monday???



It's their annual cleanup/repair week.  They do a thorough cleaning on the place and replace things that have worn out.  This year they're replacing the carpeting in the women's locker room and replacing lights throughout the building.  I'm not sure what other plans they have.

They shutdown for several days to ensure an uninterrupted work period.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

thats cool.. my gym cleans every day, and replaces things as needed.  I bet it gets dirty cleaning it once a year..


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wed, Aug 22*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
*325 x 3* 

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
515 

Good Mornings
185 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6

Sitting at a desk staring at a computer for 8 hours is not the best preparation for a workout.  It seemed strange to be working out late in the day.  Energy levels weren???t quite the same as in the morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thats cool.. my gym cleans every day, and replaces things as needed.  I bet it gets dirty cleaning it once a year..



  I didn't mean to imply that they cleaned only once a year.  This is a complete, top down, every nook and cranny type of cleaning.  Except for an occasional dust-bunny, the place is usually kept clean.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

short but sweet workout! very nice Triple! good job on the PR

I see the GMs treat you well...hopefully I'll be at 205 with them some day!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

The fact you tried 515 on deads is truely amazing!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I see the GMs treat you well...hopefully I'll be at 205 with them some day!



 Scarface

GMs are a great exercise.  Kills the entire back side.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sitting at a desk staring at a computer for 8 hours is not the best preparation for a workout. It seemed strange to be working out late in the day. Energy levels weren???t quite the same as in the morning.


Hey TT.  Welcome to my world!  I never liked working out in the morning, so I work out in the evenings.  But I agree, sitting at a desk all day makes you very tight before a workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice workout TT.   Did you move 515 off the ground ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey TT.  Welcome to my world!  I never liked working out in the morning, so I work out in the evenings.  But I agree, sitting at a desk all day makes you very tight before a workout.



I felt more tired than tight.  I like working out in the early morning now.  It seems that I have more energy after a good night's sleep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did you move 515 off the ground ?



Barely, as in you might have been able to slide a piece of paper under the plates, as long as you did it quickly enough so as to not crush your fingers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

*Last week's final workouts at home*

*Fri, Aug 24*

Bench Press
135 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 4
205 x 8

Bent over BB Row
225 x 6 (4 sets)


*Sat, Aug 25*

Paused Squats (2-3 seconds at the bottom)
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
325 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
205 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey TT - nice benching!

I love working out in the morning... there's something about when you get done at the end of the day at work (I have a desk job)... and you can say you're done... and go home!   

We have gone in the evenings to finish up,, but like you said,, I'm tired,,, I get grumpy and I just don't want to be there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

*Mon, Aug 27*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
*265 x 3* 
275 x 1
285 x 1
*295 x 1* 

Pilates ??? 35 minutes

Dips
BW x 8 (2 sets)

Lat Pulldowns(plates x reps)
12 x 8 (3 sets)

HS Low Row
90 x 12
180 x 8 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Ah, nothing like the smell of varnish and paint fumes while trying to workout.   I got a headache during the Pilates and thought that I was going to be sick.    Managed not to get sick, but the second half of the workout was below norm.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey TT - nice benching!
> 
> I love working out in the morning... there's something about when you get done at the end of the day at work (I have a desk job)... and you can say you're done... and go home!
> 
> We have gone in the evenings to finish up,, but like you said,, I'm tired,,, I get grumpy and I just don't want to be there.



 katt

In another lifetime (before kids), I used to train after work, but ever since I've switched to mornings, I prefer that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

*Wed, Aug 29*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3

Hyperextensions
25 x 6 (4 sets)

Pilates ??? 45 minutes

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
475 x 1

The last set of squats didn???t feel quite right, so I stopped right there.  I tried some good mornings to try to stretch out my back, but those hurt worse than the squats.  Hypers felt good, though, and back was feeling a little better after Pilates, so the DLs got done (within reason  )

And the paint and varnish fumes are still there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2007)

things are looking good dispite the chemical high


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Aug 27*
> Lat Pulldowns(plates x reps)
> 12 x 8 (3 sets)


Us normal folks list weights in lbs or kg times reps. TT uses 'plates x reps'.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Aug 29*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...


 
aHH,, must be nice to do a 475 pound deadlift and have that called "within reason" like it's no big deal, I love it.

I will always look up to your deads TT, but I am coming quick, 405x5 the other day, so watch out


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> katt
> 
> In another lifetime (before kids), I used to train after work, but ever since I've switched to mornings, I prefer that.


 
I prefer mornings now too, however, my definition of morning is around 11AM, I know yours is much earlier  .

I started hating working out after work, when at like 10 or 11AM I would feel so energetic and ready to kick some ass, and then by the time I left work I was ready for a nap, that pissed me off!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> things are looking good dispite the chemical high



 Billie

Nothing like trying to work out when the room is spinning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Us normal folks list weights in lbs or kg times reps. TT uses 'plates x reps'.



 Witchblade

 What makes you think I'm normal?  

I list "plates x reps" because I don't how much each plate weighs.  I've asked the trainers and I've gotten answers of 10, 15, and 20.  I doubt they're 20, but can't tell what they are.  Could even be 12.5 for all I know.

The amount lifted is irrelevent to me.  I just need to know if there was improvement from the last time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> aHH,, must be nice to do a 475 pound deadlift and have that called "within reason" like it's no big deal, I love it.
> 
> I will always look up to your deads TT, but I am coming quick, 405x5 the other day, so watch out



 Stewart

I would like to get to the point where I can hit 500 on a bad day.  I'm not there yet.

405 x 5 should put you in the high 400's, if you're into 1 RMs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

Had another softball game tonight.  Good night for the team, sucky night for me.  We gave up 4 runs in the top of the 1st and were still behind 10-7 going into the bottom of the 7th.  We got our last 3 runs with 2 outs and won 11-10.  

A single in 4 ABs for me.  Should have had a SF in there, but the runner lost track of outs.  No matter. Beating a team ahead of us in the standings is good.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, even if it was sucky for you, you guys still won.  Everyone has off nights...   my hubby plays softball, he's so awesome... but sometimes he has an off night as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

*Sat, Sep 1*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 12
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 8

Bent over BB Row
135 x 12
155 x 12
155 x 12
155 x 12
155 x 9



*Sun, Sun Sep 2*

 Squats
135 x 20
155 x 20

Speed Deadlifts
335 x 1 (6 sets)

SLDL
155 x 8
155 x 8

I woke up Friday morning and had aches everywhere ??? neck, shoulder, upper back and lower back, so there was no workout that day.  I don???t recall doing anything stupid at softball last night such as sliding, hitting the ground, falling, etc.  Actually, given my performance, I didn???t do much of anything period.  

Felt a little better by Saturday, but still not 100%, so I did a light workout, going with higher reps instead except for DLs.  I don???t know if it helped, but at least it didn???t make things any worse.    Tomorrow is a rest day and hopefully it???s back to normal by Tuesday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, even if it was sucky for you, you guys still won.  Everyone has off nights...   my hubby plays softball, he's so awesome... but sometimes he has an off night as well.



 katt

I'll take a victory over a good individual performance any day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

Speed deads using 335, with aches and pains?  You da man TT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Speed deads using 335, with aches and pains?  You da man TT!



 JD

By Sunday, most of the aches were gone.  I popped a couple of Advil just to be safe and went at it.  Approx 11 hours later, no further problems, so I assume whatever I did wasn't too serious.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2007)

*Tue, Sep 4*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
*255 x 3* 
265 x 1
*275 x 1* 

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 7
225 x 5
225 x 4
185 x 8
185 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 12
230 x 9
280 x 6
280 x 6
280 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3

Pilates ??? 20 minutes

Back on track.    Paint and varnish fumes are just about gone.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

great workouts in here Triple over the past week! good job on the PRs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Tue, Sep 4*
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


Excellent workout TT! Strong pushing power....


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang TT!!! You need to show me how to push the big weights....


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

Want to trade incline strength?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Trips!!!...i havent been commenting for a while cus i had a lot of shit going on...but i see that u got stronger since the last time i talked to ya...GREAT JOB MAN!  Keep pumpin it out...

Nice fuckin incline too


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workouts in here Triple over the past week! good job on the PRs



Thanks, Scarface. That's what a little extra weight will do for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Excellent workout TT! Strong pushing power....



Thanks, JD.  Your work on incline bench has inspired me to get my ass in gear in that regard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang TT!!! You need to show me how to push the big weights....



 katt

Just keep adding more weight to the bar ... and eat lots.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Want to trade incline strength?



  Usually I do incline bench as an auxiliary exercise.  I've decided to try it as a max effort exercise for a few weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Hey Trips!!!...i havent been commenting for a while cus i had a lot of shit going on...but i see that u got stronger since the last time i talked to ya...GREAT JOB MAN!  Keep pumpin it out...
> 
> Nice fuckin incline too



Welcome back, fyredup.  Stronger? A little.  Heavier?  That too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wed, Sep 5*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
*285 x 3* 

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 2
505 x 1

Lunges (total reps)
95 x 12
95 x 10

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
225 x 4

Turns out it wasn???t the paint and varnish fumes that were bothering me in the gym.  I went to the doctor yesterday and I have a sinus infection.  That explains the dizziness and light-headedness.    The onset of the infection just happened to coincide with the reopening of the gym.    Whew!  It???s a sigh of relief that it wasn???t something more serious.

I haven???t done box squats in quite some time, so I resurrected those.  Squats felt good.  I also thought about trying a 525 DL, but then decided against it as my back was starting to tire by that point.  Hey, it???s the thought that counts, right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

Look at you go!  I love box squats, but they are hard on my knees.  Are you doing them wide stance or bb style?

Awesome 505 dead!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2007)

505 Deadlift?!?!?!?  DAAAmMMMMNNNN!!!!

This guy is crazy...thats awesome dude.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

ok, so you're sick and you still had a killer workout!?!?   

Nice!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 6, 2007)

thats why he is captain deadlift


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2007)

nice squats and Deads!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2007)

Heya Trips...looking as impressive as ever!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love box squats, but they are hard on my knees.  Are you doing them wide stance or bb style?



 JD

I do them fairly wide, slightly wider than shoulder width.  I don't notice much difference in the knees when doing boxes or regular squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> 505 Deadlift?!?!?!?  DAAAmMMMMNNNN!!!!
> 
> This guy is crazy...thats awesome dude.



Thanks fyredup.  It felt good to get back up over 500 again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so you're sick and you still had a killer workout!?!?
> 
> Nice!



 katt

I wasn't really sick.  It was just a sinus infection.  It wasn't like I had a cold or the flu where you feel tired and worn out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thats why he is captain deadlift


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice squats and Deads!!



 Billie    Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Heya Trips...looking as impressive as ever!



 Py

I'm trying, Py.  I'm trying.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 9, 2007)

shit man, your deads are amazing! very nice box squats too by the way! good job on the PR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2007)

*Fri, Sep 7*

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 9   Was hoping for 10 
225 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5
205 x 4
185 x 8
185 x 6

Bent-over BB Row
135 x 10
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

Rear Delt Raises
15 x 10 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 20 minutes


*Sat, Sep 8*

 Squats
135 x 8
185 x 20

Speed Deadlifts
345 x 1 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8
185 x 8

I think that I???ve topped out on the speed DLs.  They were not coming up as fast as I would have liked.  Next week I???ll drop back down to about 60% of 1 RM and start working up again.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 9, 2007)

Man ur a killer....205 for reps with CGBP???  Damn.  I am speechless.  I am without speech.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Py
> 
> I'm trying, Py.  I'm trying.


Correction: you are succeeding.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Mon, Sep 10*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
*265 x 2* 
275 x 1
*280 x 1* 

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 7
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4

Military Press
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

1 arm DB Row
100 x 8,8 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 15 minutes

I???ve been lax with the cardio lately, so drum roll please ???







Sprints ??? 30 yd x 8


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

your BB rows are awesome Triple!

great workouts in here man, very nice PR too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Wed, Sep 12*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
265 x 3
*295 x 3* 
315 x 1
*325 x 1* 

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1

Not feeling it for DLs today.  

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine (supersetted with hyperextensions)
45 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 8

Hyperextensions
0 x 8
20 x 8
30 x 8
40 x 8

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 8 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 20 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Man ur a killer....205 for reps with CGBP???  Damn.  I am speechless.  I am without speech.



 fyred

I'm making an effort to increase both squats and bench.  I've got to do something to increase these skinny arms.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Correction: you are succeeding.



 Witchblade  

Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> your BB rows are awesome Triple!
> 
> great workouts in here man, very nice PR too!



 Scarface

Thanks.  PRs are good!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> fyred
> 
> I'm making an effort to increase both squats and bench.  I've got to do something to increase these skinny arms.



skinny arms?  how do u have skinny arms doin that kinda wieght?


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok - your gallery photo was in 2005 and you didn't have skinny arms then..... have they shrunk from all the heavy weights??   haha...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2007)

AND why haven't you posted any new pics to prove the skinny arms theory??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

ut oh! 2 women calling you out.. better comply


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

The old Triple Threat would have done it...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

Captain Deadlift woulda done it too!  Couldn't resist TT.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Captain Deadlift woulda done it too!  Couldn't resist TT.



lol.. its like a feeding frenzy

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...mphs-trials-tribulations-111.html#post1681259


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother Triple, as usual excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Sorry been away for a while, Family stuff has been Incredibly time consuming, hope to be back consistantly now!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Trips......whats going on buddy?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> skinny arms?  how do u have skinny arms doin that kinda wieght?



They're 16 inches, barely.  That's pretty small for 230+ lbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok - your gallery photo was in 2005 and you didn't have skinny arms then..... have they shrunk from all the heavy weights??   haha...





b_reed23 said:


> AND why haven't you posted any new pics to prove the skinny arms theory??



I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> ut oh! 2 women calling you out.. better comply


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The old Triple Threat would have done it...



I've been really busy watching the Yankees get to within striking distance of the Red Sox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Captain Deadlift woulda done it too!  Couldn't resist TT.



That's cause Captain Deadlift was cool.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

PreMier said:


> lol.. its like a feeding frenzy



Did someone mention food?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Triple, as usual excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Sorry been away for a while, Family stuff has been Incredibly time consuming, hope to be back consistantly now!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



I can fully understand the family stuff, Arch.  Welcome back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hi Trips......whats going on buddy?



Too much of everything.  Finishing one project at work and starting another one.  Moving from one building to another.  Kids soccer.  Softball make-ups and playoffs starting soon.  It's just one thing after another.  

Got a bunch of workouts to post.  Just gotta find time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Got a bunch of workouts to post.  Just gotta find time.



Now, mister!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I've been really busy watching the Yankees get to within striking distance of the Red Sox.


 
Quote of the year 

Scared Mr. Sox Fan?? Well you should be, be very afraid.......


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Now, mister!



Okie dokie!

Softball

We???re into the make-up portion of the schedule, so last Wed we had a double-header.  After losing the first game by 3 touchdowns  we rebounded to lose the second game by only one.    I had a 1-for-3 and a 2-for-3, all singles.  Not a great night.

On defense, we were missing 3 of the regular outfielders, so I had to move to left-center.  Of course, the first time playing 2 games in one night all year, and it had to be on a day I worked out the legs hard.    Let???s just say walking Thursday was on the wobbly side.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

*Fri, Sep 14*

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8   Down from last week! 

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 4
205 x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW x 8

 Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 12
230 x 9 (2 sets)
230 x 8 (3 sets)
230 x 6

Yes, I went overboard on the rows.

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Pilates ??? 40 minutes

Had another softball game at night and yet another loss, this time by a score of 20-14.     It was a back and forth game, but we could never quite catch them.  Two doubles and a single for me in 5 Abs, but I didn???t really hit the ball well, hitting soft liners all night, but hitting ???em where they ain???t.    Still out in left-center field, but legs felt surprising good.  

That ended our pathetic season, as we finished 5-8, good for tenth in a 14 team league.    Oh how the mightly have fallen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sat, Sep 15*

 Squats
135 x 8
195 x 12
205 x 12
215 x 10

Speed Deadlifts
305 x 1 (8 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

*Mon, Sep 17*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 2
245 x 3 (Not a typo. 265 was a struggle so dropped down.)
245 x 2

Dips
BW+30 x 5 (3 sets)
BW x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

1 arm DB Row
110 x 7,7
110 x 6,6
110 x 6,6

Pilates ??? 45 minutes

Later that night ???
Cardio in the form of sprints.  Lost track of how many.  Did various distance suicides.  


Whew!  All caught up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

with a schedule like that, it's no wonder your bench was down...it still looks like a killer workout though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Sat, Sep 15*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...



great workouts in here Triple! too bad about the softball loss though, get 'em next year!

by speed deads do you mean a low RI or when you do them you use an explosive tempo?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2007)

very explosive


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pilates ??? 45 minutes


My gym offers these.... I really got sign up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> by speed deads do you mean a low RI or when you do them you use an explosive tempo?





PreMier said:


> very explosive



   Thanks, Jake!

The idea is to do the lift as quickly as possible, applying maximum force to a weight significantly less than the 1RM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My gym offers these.... I really got sign up.



 JD

It's worth checking out, anyway.

And now for the tale of my Pilates "class".  It all started back in early July when my neighbor, Rick, was working out at the gym with his trainer, Rich.  Rick had taken some Pilates classes when he was in No Carolina during the past winter and spring.  Rick was doing the Pilates exercises and Rich was following along, too.  Rick asked me I wanted to join him, so I said yes.

Over time, a few other guys also joined in, until it became a regular 3 times a week event.  It was very informal.  Come when you want. Leave when you want.

One day Joyce (mistress of pain) came and taught us some other exercises.  Some of the exercises we were already doing, some were slightly different, and some were completely new.  We incorporated some of her suggestions in our "class".

For the past several weeks, Rick has been unable to workout due to various injuries, so Rich has been leading the class.  So far, so good, but on Monday he said that if he had to get up at 4:30, he wanted to get paid for teaching.  Up to now he felt as if he was learning this stuff, but if he was going to lead the "class", he should be paid.

While I don't disagree with him being paid for his time, the last thing I need right now is another weekly expense, so I opted out.  I'll continue to do some exercises on my own, and I always have the option to periodically pay for a class.

The full "class" hit the abs, lower back, hamstrings, quads, and upper body.  When I go solo, I skip the upper body stuff, since I'm already doing enough of that during the weight training.  I started doing it when we focused mainly on lower back and abs, with some minimal stretching of the legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

*Wed, Sep 19*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
*305 x 2* 

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1
465 x 1

Lunges (total reps)
95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 10

Ab Crunch Machine (supersetted with hyperextensions)
90 x 12
115 x 10

Hyperextensions
30 x 8
30 x 8

Pilates ??? 15 minutes







Suicides (aka sprints with rests) ??? 20 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, 40 yd jog, rest.
Repeat 4 times.


I had been hoping to triple 305, but form got sloppy on the second rep.  I decided to forego the squat singles so I could get a little more volume on DLs, since last week???s DL session was very brief (not much more than a couple of warm-ups).   Back was getting a little sore after the 465 DL so overall volume was down a bit.  I???m hoping it???s just from all the extra physical activity over the past week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> AND why haven't you posted any new pics to prove the skinny arms theory??



Gallery updated.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Gallery updated.



Oh shiz, you're huge!

Oh, and looking at your daughter, you're going to need to invest in a lot of bullets and shovel.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 19, 2007)

PreMier said:


> very explosive





Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, Jake!
> 
> The idea is to do the lift as quickly as possible, applying maximum force to a weight significantly less than the 1RM.



wow, sounds fun though! thanks for the explanation.

great workout above too, awesome PR with the box squats!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh shiz, you're huge!
> 
> Oh, and looking at your daughter, you're going to need to invest in a lot of bullets and shovel.


seen 'Rules for Dating My daughter?
Trips to young 'suiter': what time are you going to have my daughter home by?
..that correct answer is: EARLY"


I was at church on Sunday...how bout that....I went to church and didn't get struck down! WAHOO!
Anyway...a few pews ahead of us was this family...a good...Catholic family...like 4 or 5 kids. Had a few daughters. They were really cute...which means....in a few more years...they are gonna become pretty...
so...is that a blessing or a curse for dad?
on the one hand...a good looking and intelligent daughter...is going to do well in life.
But....a good looking daughter is also gonna cause stress...we know that every single swinging dick in her class is gonna want to...well...you know with your little princess...

Trips, good luck to you, sir.
Oh...great deads too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

skinny arms..???...um NO.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

looks like spaghetti strands to me! 

im in the same boat sadly


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

You're girl will be fine.... do what I did, sign them up for every sport you can, that way she'll be way to busy to get into trouble....  or too tired..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

...a mother's wisdom reigns supreme!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and looking at your daughter, you're going to need to invest in a lot of bullets and shovel.



 DOMS

I'd also need to invest in a large, wooded lot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> seen 'Rules for Dating My daughter?
> Trips to young 'suiter': what time are you going to have my daughter home by?
> ..that correct answer is: EARLY"



 Burner

I've seen it.  It's been posted here a few times.

I was thinking that before any of her first dates, I'd do a quick workout at home and greet the young lad wearing a 2 sizes too small tank top, with sweat pouring down my face and hands and arms covered with chalk.  Think that will make an impression?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> skinny arms..???...um NO.



 Billie

OK, I'll take your word for it.  Maybe the camera makes them appear larger.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> looks like spaghetti strands to me!
> 
> im in the same boat sadly



 Jake

 At least there's one person here who can relate.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> You're girl will be fine.... do what I did, sign them up for every sport you can, that way she'll be way to busy to get into trouble....  or too tired..



 katt

Right now she's into soccer, girl scouts, and is taking dance lessons.  Got any more ideas for activities?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> I've seen it. It's been posted here a few times.
> 
> I was thinking that before any of her first dates, I'd do a quick workout at home and greet the young lad wearing a 2 sizes too small tank top, with sweat pouring down my face and hands and arms covered with chalk. Think that will make an impression?


Don't forget the intense look. Be polite...but look thru him....


Have you seen bad boys II? a little extreme, but a good way to put a little fear into the kid...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Fri, Sep 21*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5

Suspended Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
165 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 4

First time doing suspended CGBP, so technically they???re all PRs.  
Tris felt blasted at the end, but feeling nothing now.  

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 10
180 x 6 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 20 minutes






Sprints ??? 40 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, rest.
Repeat 4 times.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

what's a suspended CGBP?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what's a suspended CGBP?



I was wondering the same thing?

great workout by the way Triple!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS
> 
> I'd also need to invest in a large, wooded lot.



TT: (Reaching for his rifle) Come on, Junior.  Let's go hunting.
Boyfriend: Uh, what are we hunting for?
TT: Peace of mind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what's a suspended CGBP?



Suspended Close Grip Bench Press.

It might not be the correct terminology, but this is what I did.  I set the safety bars in the curling cage such that when I lie down on a bench, with the barbell resting on the safety bars, the barbell is a couple of inches above my chest.  

I start with the barbell on the safety bars, press up, and then set it back down on the safety bars. Repeat, etc.

It's close to a floor press, except the arms come down a little lower than on a floor press.  The idea is to remove all momentum from the exercise.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

gotcha.
gotta luv them curling cages!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

*Sat, Sep 22*

 Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
*225 x 12* 
225 x 10

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (6 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

A week ago from last Saturday, my daughter came downstairs while I was working out.  Nothing unusual there, she normally comes down to say hi when she wakes up.  But that day, she took an interest in what I was doing, and decided she wanted to try what I was doing.  

At the time I was doing speed DLs, so I put the safety bars from my power cage on the lowest setting, (at my house, there is no such thing as a curling cage), showed her how to perform the lift, and somewhat surprisingly, she was able to DL the 45 lb bar.  She then did 55 and several singles at 65.  She also did a couple of sets of prisoner squats, 20 reppers no less.

Fast forward to last Saturday.  Again she came down and while I was doing my squats, she did 3 sets of prisoner squats.  Then after a couple of warmup sets of DLs, she did 6 sets of doubles with 75.  

I wonder if she's hooked.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

*Mon, Sep 24*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 9 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
90 x 10
180 x 8
230 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 8

Medium Grip (palms facing) Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4

Pilates ??? 20 minutes






40 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, rest about 15-20 seconds
Repeat 8 times.

This is my I-need-a-break-from-Westside-but-don't-know-what-I-want-to-do workout.  I've got to avoid heavy singles for a little while, since elbows and knees are starting to object.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A week ago from last Saturday, my daughter came downstairs while I was working out.  Nothing unusual there, she normally comes down to say hi when she wakes up.  But that day, she took an interest in what I was doing, and decided she wanted to try what I was doing.
> 
> At the time I was doing speed DLs, so I put the safety bars from my power cage on the lowest setting, (at my house, there is no such thing as a curling cage), showed her how to perform the lift, and somewhat surprisingly, she was able to DL the 45 lb bar.  She then did 55 and several singles at 65.  She also did a couple of sets of prisoner squats, 20 reppers no less.
> 
> ...



Good story!  How old is she?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A week ago from last Saturday, my daughter came downstairs while I was working out.  Nothing unusual there, she normally comes down to say hi when she wakes up.  But that day, she took an interest in what I was doing, and decided she wanted to try what I was doing.
> 
> At the time I was doing speed DLs, so I put the safety bars from my power cage on the lowest setting, (at my house, there is no such thing as a curling cage), showed her how to perform the lift, and somewhat surprisingly, she was able to DL the 45 lb bar.  She then did 55 and several singles at 65.  She also did a couple of sets of prisoner squats, 20 reppers no less.
> 
> ...



Uh OH....is she gunna be a bodybuilder too!??!?!?

NIce freakin workouts man....


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

You must be a great influence to her..  nice job!  

That's hard to find any more!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

great workouts Triple...225x12 for squats

good news about your daughter too...do I sense a future katt??


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome w/o there big guy. katt and i wish we could get my daughter more interested in the gym, and the healthy eating.

oh scarface, i think he has enough on his hand just with a young daughter, much less one with the attitude of katt. katts  pics are SO very decieving.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> How old is she?




 Py

She turned 12 this past summer.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Uh OH....is she gunna be a bodybuilder too!??!?!?
> 
> NIce freakin workouts man....



 fyredup

Thanks.  Up until now, she hasn't taken much interest in any kind of weight lifting or training.  This one will be a wait and see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good news about your daughter too...do I sense a future katt??



 Scarface

Could be.  Hopefully I'll still be around to see if it happens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

the other half said:


> awesome w/o there big guy. katt and i wish we could get my daughter more interested in the gym, and the healthy eating.
> 
> oh scarface, i think he has enough on his hand just with a young daughter, much less one with the attitude of katt. katts  pics are SO very decieving.



 other half

All you can do is set a good example and hope she picks up some good habits.

As for the attitude, my daughter is already doing quite well with that.     Maybe she will be another katt after all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> You must be a great influence to her..  nice job!
> 
> That's hard to find any more!



 katt

If I were that good an influence, her bedroom wouldn't look like a tornado just went through it.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A week ago from last Saturday, my daughter came downstairs while I was working out.  Nothing unusual there, she normally comes down to say hi when she wakes up.  But that day, she took an interest in what I was doing, and decided she wanted to try what I was doing.
> 
> At the time I was doing speed DLs, so I put the safety bars from my power cage on the lowest setting, (at my house, there is no such thing as a curling cage), showed her how to perform the lift, and somewhat surprisingly, she was able to DL the 45 lb bar.  She then did 55 and several singles at 65.  She also did a couple of sets of prisoner squats, 20 reppers no less.
> 
> ...



Nice.  You're teaching her a skill that will improve the rest of her life.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

the other half said:


> awesome w/o there big guy. katt and i wish we could get my daughter more interested in the gym, and the healthy eating.
> 
> oh scarface, i think he has enough on his hand just with a young daughter, much less one with the attitude of katt. katts  pics are SO very decieving.



I don't think that they're _that _deceiving.  For example, I'm pretty sure you're a dead man.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's great that she's taking an interest....unfortuanatly at that age you can't really be sure if they will take interest in ANYTHING for very long (except boys...sorry TT!!!!)


----------



## the other half (Sep 26, 2007)

tt, its funny how they can spend so much time getting themselves ready to go out with their friends, but cant spend 10 minutes picking up their rooms.
maybe our daughters will be roomies someday.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

the other half said:


> oh scarface, i think he has enough on his hand just with a young daughter, much less one with the attitude of katt. katts  pics are SO very decieving.



Hellooooooo.... I would watch what you post around here....

Remember...we're going to be in the woods for 10 days.....10 long days.....


with guns........  



10 days.......    Oooooppps   did I forget to pack *your *food?????


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

I sense a Cheney moment coming on...


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

im not afriad, she cant shoot straight. plus she cant find her way in the mountians, i'll have her lost in the first hour


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

the other half said:


> she cant find her way in the mountians, i'll have her lost in the first hour



  100% true..


But I can shoot straight...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I sense a Cheney moment coming on...



If a woman shoots her husband in the woods and no one sees it, is it still a crime?


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

"what happens in the woods, stays in the woods"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

That is cool about your daugher TT.   My stepson is on and off about weight training, but I love it when we train.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

*Time to catch up on the workouts*

*Wed, Sep 26*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
235 x 7
235 x 7
235 x 6

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 2

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 8
75 x 8 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine (supersetted with hyperextensions)
90 x 12
115 x 10

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
40 x 6

Pilates ??? 15 minutes







40 yd sprint, 20 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, rest about 15-20 seconds
Repeat 6 times.


I was trying to triple 455 for a PR, but the second rep was a bit of a struggle, so no go.    Maybe I should think about a goal of tripling 500?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

if you tripple 500 on deadlifts, you mist change your name.

captian deadlift would be suitable IMO


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> "what happens in the woods, stays in the woods"



Except for the dead animals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is cool about your daugher TT.   My stepson is on and off about weight training, but I love it when we train.



I'd like to see her continue her interest.  We'll see once she starts taking an interest in boys.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> if you tripple 500 on deadlifts, you mist change your name.
> 
> captian deadlift would be suitable IMO


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

*Fri, Sep 28*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
215 x 6
135 x 16  

Hammer Strength Incline Press
90 x 8
90 x 8
110 x 7

Not my favorite machine, but just felt like doing something different.

Lat Pull-down (plates x reps, don???t know what each plate weighs)
10 x 8
11 x 8
12 x 6

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 7
200 x 7
200 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 20 minutes

No running today.  Legs are tired.  Besides, it???s been raining and sprints on wet grass isn???t high on my list of enjoyable activities.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

off topic, but where is that beach in your avi?  i need a damn vacation


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice Wednesday and Friday workouts Triple!

500 for a triple would be INSANE! I can see it though, if you hit 455 for 2, give it some time and it'll be 500.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2007)

awsome workouts!! I have no doubt that 500 will be on the workout schedule sometime soon


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

if i do 100-15 times does that count the same as you doing 500-3 times?
i think my back would snap if i tried to do that much weight. good luck, now that u mentioned it, we are all going to expect it to happen, soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Deadlift would be a great name!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> off topic, but where is that beach in your avi?  i need a damn vacation



It's Kaanapali beach on Maui.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 500 for a triple would be INSANE!



In that case, let's go for it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> if i do 100-15 times does that count the same as you doing 500-3 times?



I wish it did.  I'm sure I could get 100 15 times.  



the other half said:


> now that u mentioned it, we are all going to expect it to happen, soon.



Well, it depends on your definition of _soon_.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Captain Deadlift would be a great name!



Captain Deadlift is gone, never to return.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2007)

*Sat, Sep 29*

 Squats
135 x 8
*225 x 16* 

Speed Deadlifts
325 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 12
135 x 12

Short and sweet.  Closing in on 225 for 20!

Daughter was on a white-water rafting trip with the Girl Scouts, so no weight workout for her.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mon, Oct 1*

Squats
135 x 9
225 x 6
274 x 4

Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 6
255 x 3

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
205 x 6
255 x 5

Dips
BW x 8
BW+20 x 6
BW+40 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Military Press
75 x 8
95 x 6
105 x 4

Pilates ??? 20 minutes

No cardio for me.  We start our second season (aka, playoffs) tonight.    Well, it's not the _real_ playoffs.  Those started a couple of weeks ago and only the top 8 teams made it.  What we've got here is a playoff to be known as the "Best of the Worst".


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow - 225 for 16!  Yeah,,, you can do it... 20's just right around the corner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

how'd u like that 16 rep set? Did you gray out a little after you racked it? See the future? Feel enlightend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

225 x 16!  Awesome.   20 reps is yours!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 225 x 16! Awesome. 20 reps is yours!


that sounds kinda familiar:
The future is YOURS! TAKE IT!
- Archilles


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

great workouts Triple! very nice PR


----------



## Pylon (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work, Trips.  Good luck in your tourney!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - 225 for 16!  Yeah,,, you can do it... 20's just right around the corner



 katt

I've got my sights set on Saturday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how'd u like that 16 rep set? Did you gray out a little after you racked it? See the future? Feel enlightend?



 Burner

Now I know why they call those bars _safety bars_.  Something to grab onto.     Not quite grayed out, but breathing rather heavy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 225 x 16!  Awesome.   20 reps is yours!



 JD

Barring any misfortune on the softball field, this weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips.  Good luck in your tourney!



 Py

We started the playoffs with a 16-7 win.  It was scoreless after 3, but 6 in the 4th and 6 in the 5th gave us a 12-2 lead and we coasted from there.  OK night for me, 2 for 3 (single, double) plus a walk.  On the defensive side, both players who normally play 3B were missing and we had a surplus of outfielders, so I made my season debut at third.  Quiet night with just 2 ground balls and no errors.  No hot shots my way.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that night.  Well done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nothing wrong with that night.  Well done.



It was a fun game, too.  The team was very loose, joking around and busting balls.  That's been missing recently.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wed, Oct 3*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 1 

I was expecting at least a triple at 315.  I can???t believe how crappy my form was on that one rep.  

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 2+
425 x 3

I got to only mid-shin on the third rep with 455 before I felt my back starting to round.  I dropped that bar in a hurry.    I need to up the volume on my DLs, doing more triples.

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6

Pilates ??? 20 minutes







40 yd sprint, 15 yd jog, 40 yd sprint, rest about 15-20 seconds
Repeat 6 times.

Distances are approximates.  The soccer fields where I run were relined recently.  Based on strides, there are two fields, 40-45 yd long, end to end with about 15 yds between them.  Sprinting has been helping.  Legs felt fine after Monday???s game.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice GM...looks very painful!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

well, looks like u made up for your disappointment on the squats with those awesome deads!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

As usual some insane w/o's going on in here!!! I bet you nail 3 SOLID reps next time, believe in yourself my Friend!!! Best wishes in the tourny too!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

185 x 6 Good-mornings...


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

What kind of pilates did you do?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

GMs are looking solid Triple! awesome job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice GM...looks very painful!!



 Billie

Actually the higher rep GMs make my back feel better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well, looks like u made up for your disappointment on the squats with those awesome deads!



 Burner

Deads are usually OK.  Squats are another matter though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual some insane w/o's going on in here!!! I bet you nail 3 SOLID reps next time, believe in yourself my Friend!!! Best wishes in the tourny too!!!



 Arch

Ah yes, the next time.  The thing that keeps us going.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> What kind of pilates did you do?



 DD

Mostly abs, obliques and lower back with some stretching of the hams and quads.  We used to do a bunch of upper body stuff too, but I've ditched that part.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 10, 2007)

Softball playoffs continued last Thursday (OK, so I'm a little behind).  We were missing several key regulars, including our both shortstops, left fielders and third basemen.  We lost 14-7, giving it the old college try.  I played shortstop and unbelievably I did not have a single ground ball hit to me.   I managed just a triple and a walk with two lineouts in 4 ABs.    That gives us a record of 1-1 in the round robin.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Heya BRother Triple, hope all is well my Friend!!! Best Wishes in the tournament!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

what the hell is going on here you slacker


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm around and still working out, but just not posting them.

   

Not enough hours in the day.     New project startup is taking lots of time at work.    Company crackdown on non-business internet usage.    Too many soccer games and practices.    Death in the family.    And not enough hours in the day.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the death in your family.  I hope that all goes as well as it can.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2007)

thats out of control.  hope everything settles down soon


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry to hear all that man. hopefully it'll all get better soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2007)

Life has returned to a somewhat normal pace as have the workouts. 

*Mon, Oct 22*

Squats
135 x 20

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 5 (5 sets)

BB Rows
135 x 8
185 x 6 
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Medium grip pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 3 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 20 minutes







70 yd sprint, rest about 15-20 seconds.
Repeat 10 times.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Legs, chest, back, running.. I'm pooped just looking at it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 22, 2007)

yes, awesome workout indeed Triple!

hopefully things are soon 100% for you.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

nice rows mang


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

tt, thanks for the cute little stories about our hunting trip. its nice to have people do things in life that make you smile, and your days better.
hopefully you have found that also,wishing the best to all of you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Life has returned to a somewhat normal pace as have the workouts.
> 
> *Mon, Oct 22*
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of the death in the family TT.  Hope everything is ok.

Welcome back.  Inspiring workout!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm around and still working out, but just not posting them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss my Friend, GOD speed you and yours!!! I am having to let my journal go for a while, life has gotten crazy lately, but I will check in when I can to cheer ya on my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Legs, chest, back, running.. I'm pooped just looking at it.



 sox

Must be all that pent up energy from over the weekend.    That and there's no need for me to stay up late watching baseball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> yes, awesome workout indeed Triple!
> 
> hopefully things are soon 100% for you.



 Scarface

Thanks.  Things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear of the death in the family TT.  Hope everything is ok.
> 
> Welcome back.  Inspiring workout!



 JD

Even though it wasn't unexpected, it's still tough.  

Thanks to you and everyone else who posted.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss my Friend, GOD speed you and yours!!! I am having to let my journal go for a while, life has gotten crazy lately, but I will check in when I can to cheer ya on my Friend!!!



Absolutely, Arch.  We'll be here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

*Catching up with the workouts*

*Wed, Oct 24*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
415 x 1 (2 sets)

Lunges
45 x 8,8
65 x 8,8
85 x 6,6

Hyperextensions
30 x 6 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 15 minutes

Rain ??? no cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

*Warning!  Idiot in the gym today!*

*Fri, Oct 26*

Incline DB Press
75/70 x 8 ***
75/70 x 7 ***
75/70 x 5 ***
60 x 8
60 x 8

DB Row
90 x 8 (5 sets)

Dips
BW x 8 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 3

Pilates ??? 10 minutes

Sprints ??? 50 yd x 10

*** Throughout this journal I???ve mentioned some idiotic things that people have done in the gym while I was there.  Today was my turn to be the idiot.

I???ve been having a little trouble with my left elbow and shoulder and figured some DB benching was in order.  So I grabbed a pair of 70s and did my first set.  I struggled with my left arm on the last 2 reps of the first two sets, and was surprised at how much weaker my left side was than my right.  After getting only 5 reps on the third set I decided to lower the weight since my left shoulder wasn???t being very cooperative. 

Imagine my surprise when I realized that I had grabbed a 75 and a 70 lb dumbbell and had been using the 75 lb one with the left arm.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

*Sat, Oct 27*

Squats
135 x 8 warmup

Squats + Deadlifts supersets
185 x 10 + 225 x 10
185 x 8 + 225 x 8
185 x 6 + 225 x 6
185 x 5 + 225 x 5
185 x 4 + 225 x 4

This was a DOMS-esqe workout.  About 10 minutes and done.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2007)

Kind of a cool workout nonetheless.  Supersetting those two exercises is deadly.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Imagine my surprise when I realized that I had grabbed a 75 and a 70 lb dumbbell and had been using the 75 lb one with the left arm.



lol, I think we've all been there!

great workouts Triple. supersetting squats and deads is a definite way to bring on the DOMS


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice work, trips.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Kind of a cool workout nonetheless.  Supersetting those two exercises is deadly.



 sox

I didn't have much time, so I tried to come up with something quick.  It worked.    My legs had some serious soreness yesterday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, I think we've all been there!
> 
> great workouts Triple. supersetting squats and deads is a definite way to bring on the DOMS



 Scarface

Luckily there were no witnesses.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, trips.



 Py

You mean the part about mismatched dumbbells or the workout?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

Both.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

The HIIT cardio that I've been doing is working really well and I've dropped quite a bit of weight.  But I think that I might have stayed with it for too long.  Here's some recent footage from one of my workouts.  What do you think?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2007)

What do you weigh now TT?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The HIIT cardio that I've been doing is working really well and I've dropped quite a bit of weight.  But I think that I might have stayed with it for too long.  Here's some recent footage from one of my workouts.  What do you think?



Looks like you've got a little hitch in your giddy-up.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What do you weigh now TT?



 JD

I'm now down to about 227-228.  I had been about 232-233 at the beginning of July, when I started with the Pilates training.  Pilates was taking 30-45 minutes which pretty much eliminated my time for running.  By the middle of August, my weight was 240-241.  I felt stronger, but was starting to feel rather plump around the mid-section.

In mid-August I reduced the time spent doing Pilates and started the sprinting again.  I was also asked by my son's soccer coach if I would help coach the team.  I was in charge of conditioning drills, so in addition to my post-workout running in the morning, I would also run with the team in practices three times a week.

The weight started coming off and has been holding steady for a couple of weeks now.  Soccer practices end this Thursday, so it will be interesting to see if any weight comes back when the evening running stops.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looks like you've got a little hitch in your giddy-up.



 Py

Been watching too much baseball playoffs.  I think I've picked up Manny's HR trot.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

That's not a HR trot...it's his only speed.

I had to get on our 3B last night.  He smoked a ball to the outfield, then jogged down the line while inspecting his bat for cracks.  He made it to 2B, but just barely.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hi!



  Just passing through?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2007)

*Mon, Oct 29*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

Dips
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 5

BB Rows
135 x 8
185 x 6 
215 x 6

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
230 x 8
260 x 6
260 x 6
260 x 4

Pilates ??? 10 minutes

It???s now too dark to run after the workout in the morning.  That situation will be fixed after this coming Sunday.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2007)

Great workout, TT!

Now that I've started doing dips, I can better appreciate the crazy shit that you can do!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2007)

*Wed, Oct 31*

Squats
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 8
225 x 6

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Lunges
95 x 8,8
95 x 6,6

45 degree Leg Press
270 x 50 
270 x 35 (was trying for a second set of 50)

Hyperextensions
35 x 8 (2 sets)

Pilates ??? 15 minutes

Running was done during lunch break at work.
Sprints ??? 70 yd x 10


As should be obvious, Wednesday is no longer max effort day for legs.    I???ll be doing that workout on Saturdays for a while.  Wednesday???s will be higher reps and speed work, plus stuff to make me go


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

why the switchup?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice work, chief.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2007)

looks good, but I'm wondering..why the change??

Is your daughter still your workout partner on Saturdays?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why the switchup?



I want to do some high rep leg presses for a while, and I don't have one at home.  I can't always make it to the gym on Saturday, but weekdays I have no problems.  So I'll do the high rep stuff on Wednesday instead for a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Is your daughter still your workout partner on Saturdays?



She's missed the past few weeks.  Slacker.  

Actually, she hasn't been home Saturday mornings for the past few weeks.  Birthday sleepovers, Girl Scout sleepovers, and just have fun sleepovers.  She'll miss this weekend, too, going to visit some relatives.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

shit, haven't been in here for a while. you're still moving heavy friggin' weight nice workouts!


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

TT - is still going strong!! 

The girl sleepovers,, I think the last one we had was a group of 13 or 14  15 year old girls ,,,,, let me tell you... it was loud as hell!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


>


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> The girl sleepovers,, I think the last one we had was a group of 13 or 14  15 year old girls ,,,,, let me tell you... it was loud as hell!!!



I don't know why they're called *sleep*overs.  That's the last thing they do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

I skipped two workouts at the end of last week for no reason other than I didn't feel like working out.  But by Sunday night I was getting antsy, so it was back into the gym on Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

*Mon, Nov 5*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 9 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
205 x 3 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 6
210 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 6 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3 (3 sets)

Pilates ??? 10 minutes






Sprints ??? 50 yd x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

*Wed, Nov 7*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 7 (5 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
255 x 2 (6 sets)

Stealing an idea from JD hiya: JD), I used 35 lb plates in order to force a lower starting position in conjunction with a double overhand grip instead of mixed.  Weight was intentionally low in order to get used to it.

Good Mornings
205 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 4

45 degree Leg Press
300 x 50
300 x 35

Hyperextensions
40 x 6 (2 sets)

Pilates ??? 10 minutes






This is why they???re call _suicides_.  Jog out, sprint back, rest 6-7 seconds, repeat.
Distances are in yards:  100, 90, 80, 70, 60, 50, 40


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

total yards?  like jog 50, sprint 50 and thats one.. or jog 100/sprint 100 and thats one?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

Jog 100 yds, turn around and immediately sprint back 100 yds. Take several seconds to catch my breath.  Then do the same for 90 yds, then 80, etc.  I was done after doing the 40's.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

right on.. like ladders.  we used to do 
100 down and back
50 down and back
then 10 10's down and back

all sprinting


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Nov 7*
> 
> 
> 45 degree Leg Press
> ...



WTF TT????


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Crazy workout, TT!

"Speed Deadlifts"?  It's that a bit...risky?  Won't the fast pace equate to sloppy form on so technical an exercise?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

no, thats why you use a light weight


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

So that even if your form suffers, it's not enough to hurt you?  Or that, as such light weight, it's easy to keep proper form?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 7, 2007)

"light" for Triple is still quite heavy though

nice job TT, looking great


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

that its a light weight and its easier to keep proper form.. its kinda like going through the movement, just quickly.  you also do very low reps, so you dont get fatigued where form would suffer


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> WTF TT????



 Stewart

Trying something new.  They didn't seem to do much for me other than make my knees hurt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Crazy workout, TT!
> 
> "Speed Deadlifts"?  It's that a bit...risky?  Won't the fast pace equate to sloppy form on so technical an exercise?



 DOMS

PreMier did a good job of explaining the purpose of the exercise.  


 Jake


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So that even if your form suffers, it's not enough to hurt you?  Or that, as such light weight, it's easy to keep proper form?



Like PreMier said, with the lighter weight it's easier to maintain good form.  You still need to maintain good form or it's still possible to mess up your back.  My worst back injury came during a set of warmup DLs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> "light" for Triple is still quite heavy though
> 
> nice job TT, looking great



 Scarface

It's all relative, Scar, and thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

I recently started a new project at work and the past couple of weeks we've been busy preparing for a customer review.  Since this was my first presentation in front of these people, I wanted to make a good impression.

It cost me my lunch time IM reading, but the presentation went well so it was worth it.  And now it's time to catch up on posting the recent workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Fri, Nov 9*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5 (6 sets ??? was supposed to have been 7)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x  6 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 6
250 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 6 (3 sets)
BW+30 x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4 (2 sets)







Jog out, sprint back (yds) ??? 100, 90, 80, rest, 70, 60, rest, 50, done
It was much harder this way, without the rest period after each distance.  Today???s rest period was ~30 seconds.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Sat, Nov 10*

Squats
135 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3 (8 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1

My daughter resumed her Saturday workout and is now at 80 for DLs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Mon, Nov 12*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 9 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 2

Dips
BW+35 x 4 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 6
230 x 6 (2 sets)
230 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)






Half-mile jog.
Jog out, sprint back (yds) ??? 100, 90, rest, 80, 70, done


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Wed, Nov 7*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 7 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3
335 x 3
355 x 3
375 x 3
395 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Hyperextensions
45 x 6 (4 sets)

Pilates ??? 10 minutes






Just an easy day of sprinting.
40 x 8, rest 1 minute, 100 x 2


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Fri, Nov 16*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 3
245 x 5 (7 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 8
BW x 5 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 4

Overslept  and didn???t get to the gym as early as I normally do, but managed to squeeze in a quick workout before heading off to work.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2007)

hey trips!  that running smiley is making me tired.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Nov 16*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 6
> ...



Yeah, well, better than me.... I didn't make it to the gym at all today.... I'm a tard..


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2007)

damn, look at all these workouts...you have been busy!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

quite a few workouts logged there, and all are fan-fucking-tastic. great job TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

*Sat, Nov 17*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (6 sets)

SLDL
275 x 4 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

*Mon, Nov 19*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 5

DB Bench Press
50 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 5

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
240 x 6 (3 sets)
240 x 5

Pull-ups   I can finally attempt these again!
BW x 3 (2 sets)

BB Military Press
65 x 6
85 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 3

Pilates ??? 10 minutes






PreMier???s Ladders (Jog out, sprint back (yds))
20, 30, 40, 50, rest
20, 30, 40, 50, rest
60, 50, 40, rest
.25 mile jog


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wed, Nov 21*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
300 x 1
315 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 8
75 x 6 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
115 x 10

Pilates ??? 10 minutes






PreMier???s Ladders (Jog out, sprint back (yds))
100, 90, 80, rest
.25 mile jog

Wasn???t too inspired to run today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

awesome job in here Triple the usual movement of massive weights!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Scarface.  

Got a couple of workouts in after Thanksgiving, but caught a cold over the weekend.    No workout yesterday and tomorrow is still up in the air.

Hope everyone had a good holiday.  If eating a lot of food is good, then I had a good holiday too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm having trouble with a cold too....my face is all red around my sinuses....never good.....but we keep on Keepin on!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2007)

With all the posts being lost over the past few days, I could say that my workouts are going well, but the truth is that this cold did a number on my enthusiam levels and I haven't worked out since last Saturday.  I thought I might muster up enough energy this morning, but that just wasn't happening.  Normally I shake a cold after a couple of days, but this one just doesn't want to leave.   

Billie, I hope your cold doesn't bother you as much as mine has.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Let there be workouts!*

*Mon, Dec 10*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
195 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1

Dips
BW+15 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
230 x 8
260 x 6 (2 sets)
260 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
115 x 8 (2 sets)

Pilates ??? 10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2007)

*Wed, Dec 12*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1
305 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Lunges
45 x 12
75 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2007)

yes...I am STILL zapped.....but the workouts must go on! I can't beleive you did 115lb lunges


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I can't beleive you did 115lb lunges



 billie

And my legs aren't too happy about it either.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thu, Dec 13* 

Cardio
HISS - 20 minutes mid-afternoon
HISS - 20 minutes early evening

*Fri, Dec 14*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Clean & Press
95 x 6 (2 sets)
95 x 5 (2 sets)

BB Row
135 x 8
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 6 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5 
BW x 4 

Cardio
HISS - 40 minutes 


I???ve got a new form of cardio going ??? HISS.  High Intensity Snow Shoveling


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

shoveling snow is very underestimated for cardio! are you from the area, northeastern US, that got hit pretty hard last night? that's supposed to be heading our way I think, that one or a different storm. I just hope I'll be able to play some pond hockey before that hits! lol

great workouts by the way too TT nothing short of awesome!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Same cardio I did today!  

We got about 5 inches, but it's all really dry.  No good for snowmen at all.  Much easier to shovel though!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2007)

nice cardio!!! looks like you did 2 sessions too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hiya trips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2007)

HISS - it's the new CARDIO around here too


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy B-day, Trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Trips!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry I missed your B-day TT....blame the little guy 

anyway, hope you had a good one, keep going strong oh ageless one


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Trips


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> shoveling snow is very underestimated for cardio! are you from the area, northeastern US, that got hit pretty hard last night? that's supposed to be heading our way I think, that one or a different storm. I just hope I'll be able to play some pond hockey before that hits! lol



 Scarface

Yes, I'm in the northeast.  We got two storms, about 4-5 inches each, but the wet heavy snow.  

Good luck on the pond hockey.  Ice skating was something that I never was any good at.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Same cardio I did today!
> 
> We got about 5 inches, but it's all really dry.  No good for snowmen at all.  Much easier to shovel though!



 Py

We got the wet heavy stuff.  Great for building snowpeople and making snowballs, but as far as shoveling, it sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nice cardio!!! looks like you did 2 sessions too



 Billie

It turned out to be 5 sessions over 2 snow storms.  The plow came by after I had shoveled the driveway, but I was too tired to back out to shovel the end of the driveway.  I figured that I'd do it in the morning, but the temperature dropped overnight and everything froze.  The last of it melted over the past couple of days with warmer temps and some rain.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.  

One more year to go and then I'm officially a senior citizen.  
Oh well, the alternative is much worse.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

*An Anniversay of sorts*

This month marks 30 years that I've been lifting weights.  It's hard to believe, since it seems like just yesterday that I took the plunge and joined a health club, but it was December 1977 that I realized if I kept doing what I was doing, I'd be overweight and out of shape before I reached 30.

Lately there have been some days where I've been less motivated to lift, especially getting up in the early AM to lift.   Not sure if it's that time of year or the old body is just getting beat.  Then I see some fat person who has trouble walking and I think "I'm not going to let that be me" and I get my ass back into the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

*Adios for a while*

I'm out of here for a while, heading off on vacation to where the weather is warmer.  I'm taking the kids to Florida to meet up with my sister and her daughter.  We'll spend a few days in Orlando visiting the big rat and then head to West Palm Beach where my aunt lives.  She is getting up there in years and she has never seen my sister's daughter.  I haven't seen her in a few years either.

Happy New Year to everyone and after today, I'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> This month marks 30 years that I've been lifting weights.  It's hard to believe, since it seems like just yesterday that I took the plunge and joined a health club, but it was December 1977 that I realized if I kept doing what I was doing, I'd be overweight and out of shape before I reached 30.
> 
> Lately there have been some days where I've been less motivated to lift, especially getting up in the early AM to lift.   Not sure if it's that time of year or the old body is just getting beat.  Then I see some fat person who has trouble walking and I think "I'm not going to let that be me" and I get my ass back into the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas and have a safe trip...trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm out of here for a while, heading off on vacation to where the weather is warmer. I'm taking the kids to Florida to meet up with my sister and her daughter. We'll spend a few days in Orlando visiting the big rat and then head to West Palm Beach where my aunt lives. She is getting up there in years and she has never seen my sister's daughter. I haven't seen her in a few years either.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone and after today, I'll see you in a couple of weeks.


Awesome Trips.  Happy New Years!

I hear you on the milestone.  I've been working out for 19 years, and as you probably know, I have had some problems and sometimes feel like hanging it up.  But the trick is to modify your workout so it works for you, and keep on keeping on .


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Trips!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Trips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years TT!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a Merry Christmas and an awesome New Year TT! have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2008)

everyone

Vacation was good.  We arrived in Orlando on Christmas day and spent the next 4 days going to the Disney parks.  My sister and her daughter flew up from Costa Rica and brother-in-law drove up from West Palm.  Parks were extremely crowded, the worst I've ever seen them.  It would have been nice to get on a few more rides, but a good time was had by all.  I also discovered that walking around the park all day and going to bed after midnight was not a good combination for getting up early and hitting the gym, so no workouts while in Orlando.

Left Saturday for West Palm Beach for some beach and visiting of relatives.  New Year's eve saw some relatives join us for a pot-luck dinner and fireworks, followed by the customary ball dropping in Times Square.  

Sister left on New Year's day, one day before the cold weather hit.  Perfect timing for her as she believes that anything under 70 degrees is cold.    The rest of us headed back to Orlando for a couple of more days at Disney.   One week earlier we had been in shorts and T-shirts at the park.  Now it was pants and jackets.

Also finally got in a workout, the only one I managed while on vacation.  Left Friday for Tampa and headed home on Saturday.  The days just zipped by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2008)

*Mon, Jan 21*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+15 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Military Press
45 x 6
65 x 6 (4 sets)

Thatâ??????s it.  I havenâ??????t resumed cardio yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2008)

*Wed, Jan 23*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1
415 x 1
425 x 1
435 x 1
445 x 1
455 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Hammer Strength High Row
200 x 6 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3 (3 sets)

Did I mention that I havenâ??????t resumed cardio yet?


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)

Way to have a come back!!  gj!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

455! 

And it's about damn time you came back!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2008)

welcome back to the daily grind.


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

hopefully you at least got a tan while you were gone. good to have you back!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 23, 2008)

sounds like you had a blast. great to have you back TT...and might I add they are quite the kick-ass comeback workout too


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

yay  he's back!!! And making smart ass comments in my journal!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Way to have a come back!!  gj!!!!!



 katt

Thanks.  Did you miss me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 455!
> 
> And it's about damn time you came back!



 DOMS

I somewhat surprised myself.  I thought I'd top at 405 or so.  And there was just too much stuff going on when I got back, so IM took a hit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> welcome back to the daily grind.



 PreMier

Yeah, going back to work was exactly what I was looking forward to.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Jan 23*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> ...



YOU SUCK


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> hopefully you at least got a tan while you were gone. good to have you back!!!!



 other half

Thanks.  Not much of a tan, sorry to say.  I was diligent about applying sunscreen.  One bout of melanoma is enough.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> sounds like you had a blast. great to have you back TT...and might I add they are quite the kick-ass comeback workout too



 Scarface

Let's see.  Not enough sleep.  Lots of good food.  Spent too much money.    Yep, had a blast.  

That wasn't my return-to-the-gym workout.  For the first couple of weeks after my return, I took it easy and got readjusted to getting up early for my workout.  This past Monday and Wednesday were the first workouts that I really hit hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> yay  he's back!!! And making smart ass comments in my journal!!



 Billie

And would you expect anything less from me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> YOU SUCK



 Stew

Thanks!  I'll take that as a compliment.  

I am trying to see if I can get back to 500.


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> katt
> 
> Thanks.  Did you miss me?



Of course I did..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

hiya trips! Good to see ya! so theres gonna be pics...right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2008)

*Fri, Jan 25*

Squats
135 x 12
185 x 12
195 x 12

Incline Bench Press
135 x 12
155 x 12
165 x 9

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 10
135 x 9

Dips
BW x 12
BW x 10


*Sat, Jan 26*

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (8 sets)

Shrugs
135 x 12
185 x 12 (2 sets)

BB Rows
135 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 10
185 x 9

Good Mornings
135 x 12
155 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

looks like u are back in the groove! Seen Rambo yet? See the size and vascularity of his forearms???? 61 years old! ho-lee-schnikes!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

is it funny when you're 12RM is probably more than my 1RM on squats? lol

very nice TT, those are some mighty BB rows


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

Great workouts, dude! Nice going on the 455 deads also!! Thats awesome!


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

how are the doms after the squats and the deads?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Seen Rambo yet? See the size and vascularity of his forearms???? 61 years old! ho-lee-schnikes!!!!



 Burner

Got any HGH and/or steroids you can send me?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

I do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> is it funny when you're 12RM is probably more than my 1RM on squats? lol
> 
> very nice TT, those are some mighty BB rows



 Scarface

It's all relative.  There are people out there who warmup with more than I can single.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Great workouts, dude! Nice going on the 455 deads also!! Thats awesome!



 Gaz

Thanks. Deads are probably my favorite exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> how are the doms after the squats and the deads?



 OH

Not too bad.  I wasn't walking with a limp and could go up and down stairs without assistance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I do.



 DOMS

Practicing getting married?  

I wouldn't know what to do with them even if I had them.  My knowledge of steroids is about zilch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Mon, Jan 28*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 4

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 4
205 x 4
215 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4

No energy for this workout.  Woke up feeling crappy, so skipped the early AM workout.  Did this quick one after work at home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fri, Feb 1*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
475 x 1

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
45 x 6
50 x 6
55 x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6

This was supposed to have been Wednesdayâ??????s workout, but was still feeling crappy that day.  Better now, but still kept the volume low.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2008)

how much are you weighing these days TT?  I am probably going to go for a heavy deadlift session tomorrow if all goes well between now and then, I want to see if I can break past my 450 tops.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

another great couple of workouts TT, some great deads there...475

think you'll hit 500 soon?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> how much are you weighing these days TT?  I am probably going to go for a heavy deadlift session tomorrow if all goes well between now and then, I want to see if I can break past my 450 tops.



 Stew

I'm at 232-233 these days.  Weight has gone up a bit since I stopped doing cardio.    Good luck at busting that 450 plateau.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> another great couple of workouts TT, some great deads there...475
> 
> think you'll hit 500 soon?



 Scarface

Thanks.  I'm going to give it a shot.  None of the other lifts are going anywhere, so I'll focus on the DLs for a while.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

just a quick question TT:

since I seen them here in your journal, I was just wondering what speed deads are (I am guessing speed bench would be the same sort of principle) and how you perform them?

I am thinking about maybe putting one of each in my new routine I am working on.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

475 deads, holy shit. i can feel my back breaking just thinking about it.
great job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> just a quick question TT:
> 
> since I seen them here in your journal, I was just wondering what speed deads are (I am guessing speed bench would be the same sort of principle) and how you perform them?
> 
> I am thinking about maybe putting one of each in my new routine I am working on.



 Scarface

Speed deads are done with about 60% of a 1RM.  I go from about 55% up to 70%.

They are supposed to be done explosively, with as much force as you would do with a 1RM attempt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> 475 deads, holy shit. i can feel my back breaking just thinking about it.
> great job.



 OH

Thanks.  My back feels fine.  It's squats that get to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

*Mon, Feb 4*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 3

Incline Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 2 

Dips
BW x 8 (2 sets)


Woke up feeling blah, so skipped the AM workout and did a quick one at home after work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wed, Feb 6*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
485 x 1
505    Not quite there yet.

Pull-ups
BW x 4
BW x 4
BW x 3
BW x 5 (2 sets, used chalk on these)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 6
230 x 6
280 x 6 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Cardio (the long road back begins)
Elliptical machine â?????? 10 grueling minutes


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 6, 2008)

485 for a single?

What did the bar resemble today?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 485 for a single?
> 
> What did the bar resemble today?



 sox

Yes, only a single.  I don't feel like messing up my back.  It's the only one I've got.  

They've got the cheapie bars at this gym, so once I get to about the 405-425 range, it starts to bend.  I don't think it's got a permanent bend in it yet.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2008)

still some very nice numbers on deads


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Fri, Feb 8*

Squats
135 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10
185 x 12

Incline Bench Press
135 x 12
*185 x 10* 
185 x 9

Close Grip Bench Press
165 x 9
165 x 8
155 x 8

Dips
BW x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

Billie

 Pylon


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Scarface
> 
> Speed deads are done with about 60% of a 1RM.  I go from about 55% up to 70%.
> 
> They are supposed to be done explosively, with as much force as you would do with a 1RM attempt.



thanks TT.

great workout above, great PR on the incline


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

just another easy day at the office.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout above, great PR on the incline



 Scarface

Thanks. It's been a long time since the last one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> just another easy day at the office.



 OH


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sat, Feb 9*

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 12 (2 sets)

BB Rows
225 x 8
225 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 5

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

*Mon, Feb 11*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Row
135 x 6
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 10 (4 sets)

Assisted Pull-ups (I needed to do them assisted in order to get the reps up)
BW-40 x 10
BW-40 x 10
BW-46 x 8
BW-52 x 8

Dips
BW x 10 (2 sets)
BW x 8
BW x 7

Pilates
About 10 minutes

I was shooting for 4 x 10 on the pull-ups and dips, but didn't quite make it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work, Trips.  You'll get the pulls next time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

great job with those workouts TT. Dips, and especially pullups, some of the hardest upper body movements you can do.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

you will definetly get the reps in next time....I know how you like a challenge


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 12, 2008)

Trips--I got three words for ya....

U DA MAN!!!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

killer numbers on those workouts.
how did the back feel after the 4 sets of goodmornings?
i like that feeling after those and hyperextensions.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips.  You'll get the pulls next time.



 Py

Pullups have always been my worst exercise.  I'll just have to use more of an assist for the high rep days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great job with those workouts TT. Dips, and especially pullups, some of the hardest upper body movements you can do.



 Scarface

And carrying a few extra lbs around the middle doesn't make them any easier.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> you will definetly get the reps in next time....I know how you like a challenge



 Billie

 You got that right.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

fyredup1286 said:


> Trips--I got three words for ya....
> 
> U DA MAN!!!!



Thanks fyredup.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> killer numbers on those workouts.
> how did the back feel after the 4 sets of goodmornings?
> i like that feeling after those and hyperextensions.



 TOH

Back felt fine after the GMs.  For some reason, GMs and DLs don't give me any trouble.  Whenever I have back aches, it's from squatting, usually heavy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wed, Feb 13*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 10 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
155 x 10
165 x 10 (2 sets)
165 x 8

BB Row
135 x 6
165 x 10
175 x 10 (2 sets)
175 x 9

Deadlift
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Assisted Pull-ups 
BW-34 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+10 x 6 (4 sets)


This week started a new program.  Stewart will think Iâ??????m nuts .  

Iâ??????m not doing it exactly as written.  The program calls for 5 workouts a week, but Iâ??????m planning on only 4.  Iâ??????ve tried 5 days a week before, with less than desirable results.  Iâ??????m also replacing the 5x5 sets with 4x6.

Observations after 2 days:
On Monday, I ran out of steam towards the end of the workout, when I was doing the 4x10â??????s.  I thought it was just being at the end of the workout, but today the 4x10s were at the beginning of the workout, and they kicked my ass.  So it seems that my muscular endurance is in the crapper.  I get 7 or 8 reps easily, but the last couple require me winning a battle of wills. Maybe this program will help in that area.

The 4x6s went OK, although I did use a rather wimpy weight for the DLs.  Good thing, too, since I didnâ??????t have much left after that set.  And yes, I did read the part about not doing squats and DLs on the same day.

It will be interesting to see how my body reacts to back-to-back workouts on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally think the guy who wrote that program was smoking crack when he came up with that thing.  I was always under the assumption that if you were going to increase your frequency, you would need to proportionately decrease your volume and or intensity, and this program clearly does not follow that assumption.  This has high frequency along with high volume with I would guess a rather low intensity.

I could see if there was one set per exercise per day that maybe it could work, but that's an awful lot of volume to be using for 4 workouts per week.  I also happen to think that in your case, a nearly 500 pound deadlifter, that doing sets with 225, regardless of the reps is going to be a waste of time for you.

Now, I think the program would actually work better if you alternated the Group 1 and Group 2 exercises every day instead of doing them all at once.  so say on monday do group 1 with 4x10, tuesday do group 2 with 4x6, thursday do group 1 with 4x6 and friday do group 2 with 4x10.  that to me seems a little more sensible.

But hey, I hope you kick this program's ass anyway   Or, as I like to say, you will be doing something different by this time next week


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2008)

similar to frequency training of tppt.. but this starts out hardcore instead of working up to it


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Now, I think the program would actually work better if you alternated the Group 1 and Group 2 exercises every day instead of doing them all at once.  so say on monday do group 1 with 4x10, tuesday do group 2 with 4x6, thursday do group 1 with 4x6 and friday do group 2 with 4x10.  that to me seems a little more sensible.



That's what I had been doing prior to this week.  I had a push day and a pull day.  Each one was done twice a week, with one of the workouts being low (4-6) reps, and the other high (8-12).

Perhaps a mix would work.    Full body on Mon and Wed, with Fri and Sat being a push/pull split.  

This isn't a workout for the long haul, that's for sure.  I figured I'd try it for a few weeks and see what happens.




> But hey, I hope you kick this program's ass anyway   Or, as I like to say, you will be doing something different by this time next week



Somehow I knew you'd say that, but I thought maybe the under/over would be 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> similar to frequency training of tppt.. but this starts out hardcore instead of working up to it



Yeah, the frequency portion of tppt is somewhat similar.  I think TP had us do 2 workouts the 1st week, and increasing by 1 workout per week after that.  I do remember hating the 5-workout week.    I find that 3 consecutive days of training just isn't enjoyable, but if you're going to work out 5 days per week, it's unavoidable.

Where is TP anyway?   I haven't seen him around here in quite some time.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2008)

i dont know what happened to steve.. i wish he would post more, the guy is really smart.  hell, i dont even know where jodi is


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2008)

They probably saw that I was here again and left town.

Hey T, how goes the new program? I believe I will give it a try Monday.

BTW, in my earlier post, I never meant to say that you were OLD.....just older than I am.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i dont know what happened to steve.. i wish he would post more, the guy is really smart.  hell, i dont even know where jodi is


Hey there Jakey!  I'm around, just haven't had the time to be here much


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i dont know what happened to steve.. i wish he would post more, the guy is really smart.  hell, i dont even know where jodi is



Yeah, I miss his posts too.  Probably got too busy with all his other projects.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> BTW, in my earlier post, I never meant to say that you were OLD.....just older than I am.



That's OK, I knew what you meant.  Now Albob, he's OLD.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Hey there Jakey!  I'm around, just haven't had the time to be here much



Still here, that's good.  We thought that something bad might have happened after the Super Bowl.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


>



No offense, but I really, really, REALLY hope that was directed to Jodi and not me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

*Fri, Feb 15*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 4
235 x 6 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
195 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Row
135 x 6
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
155 x 10
165 x 10
*175 x 10* 
175 x 8

Assisted Pull-ups
BW-40 x 10
BW-40 x 10
BW-40 x 9
BW-40 x 8

Dips
BW+10 x 10
BW+10 x 9
BW+10 x 9
BW+10 x 8

I have only one thing to say.   

Once again I cruised though the 4x6â??????s, but was ready to call it a day after the GMs.  The workouts are taking longer to complete.  Mondayâ??????s took 55 minutes, and Wednesdayâ??????s just a bit longer, coming in just under 1 hour.  Todayâ??????s workout stretched to 75 minutes.  

And here is another oddity.  My weight on Mon and Wed was 234.  Today it was 229.  My weight fluctuates a little, but 5 lb in 2 days in not common.

Tune in tomorrow when weâ??????ll see if TT can do 2 consecutive days of this or if Stewart is right after all.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And here is another oddity.  My weight on Mon and Wed was 234.  Today it was 229.  My weight fluctuates a little, but 5 lb in 2 days in not common.



What's your diet like these days? Think it could have simply been water loss? I noticed that when I (recently) started my new "program" that I lost four pounds in a couple of days as well. I think it is just your system's way of saying


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey! Jodi's still here....cool!

Wait a minute....did I do anything to piss her off last time *I* was around?


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

175 on GM. 

5 pounds in two days. you keep that up and you will look like a stick figure in a month.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What's your diet like these days? Think it could have simply been water loss? I noticed that when I (recently) started my new "program" that I lost four pounds in a couple of days as well. I think it is just your system's way of saying



Diet during the week is very good and consistent.  I take only what I need to work, nothing extra, and resist the temptation to feed the vending machines.  If I had to guess, I'd say most of the weight loss was water, although water consumption has been consistent lately also, at least judging by the number of trips to the men's room.  

I'm not really worried about the 5 lb drop, just threw it out there as an observation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Wait a minute....did I do anything to piss her off last time *I* was around?



DaMayor?  Piss someone off?    Impossible.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> No offense, but I really, really, REALLY hope that was directed to Jodi and not me.



fine, be that way.  it wasnt for you.. jerk


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> 5 pounds in two days. you keep that up and you will look like a stick figure in a month.



You mean like this?


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

thats  bad ass


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

still moving some serious weight in here TT excellent job on that GM PR too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

*Sat, Feb 16*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 10 (2 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
175 x 10 (2 sets)

BB Row
135 x 6
185 x 10 (2 sets)

Deadlift
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 5

Chin-ups 
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 5

Dips
BW x 6 (3 sets)
I really should be doing these low rep dips with added weight, but I don't have belt at home.

In the immortal words of Kramer, _â???Iâ??????m out!â???_ 

Stewart was right (as usual).  That amount of volume is too much.  Maybe if I was in my 20â??????s or chemically assisted it would be doable, but since Iâ??????m neither, this experiment is going to get a modification.

BTW, if youâ??????re looking for a THREE day a week, full-body program, this one could be doable for a few weeks.  The only way I made it through the consecutive day workouts was to reduce the volume on the second day.  Which leads me to next weekâ??????s plan.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> still moving some serious weight in here TT excellent job on that GM PR too!



 Scarface

Thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I really should be doing these low rep dips with added weight, but I don't have belt at home.



How much would you use?  At this point, I'm only doing 35.  So I hold the plate between my legs.  But I was given the good advice to simply use a backpack.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> How much would you use?  At this point, I'm only doing 35.  So I hold the plate between my legs.  But I was given the good advice to simply use a backpack.




 DOMS

For the higher reps (8-10), I'm in the 20-25 range.  For 4-6 reps, maybe 30-35?  The backpack idea has merit.  I will try that next time I workout at home.  

Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> In the immortal words of Kramer, _â???Iâ??????m out!â???_
> 
> Stewart was right (as usual).  That amount of volume is too much.  Maybe if I was in my 20â??????s or chemically assisted it would be doable, but since Iâ??????m neither, this experiment is going to get a modification.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

*Mon, Feb 18*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3
245 x 4 (3 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
205 x 4 (3 sets)

BB Row
135 x 6
225 x 4 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Assisted Pull-ups
BW-34 x 8 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 8 (2 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 10 minutes

So there it is.  Same exercises, but at a much reduced volume.   Iâ??????ll be playing around with the sets and reps. Todayâ??????s goal was 3x4 for the low reps and 2x8 for the high reps.  Even had enough left in the tank for some cardio.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice work, Trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

*Wed, Feb 20* (Plan: 3x8, 5x4)

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 8 (3 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 8 (3 sets)

BB Row
135 x 6
205 x 8

Deadlift
315 x 4
365 x 4 (5 sets)

Chin-ups 
BW x 4
BW+20 x 4 (2 sets)  Notice the *plus* sign?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BW+15 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+15 x 3

Dips
BW x 4
BW+40 x 4 (5 sets)


I had originally planned on doing the same set x rep scheme as Monday (2x8, 3x4), but when I got to the gym, I was feeling rather frisky, so I upped those modest plans.  I felt drained after the workout, but not the beat up feeling I had last week.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice work, Trips!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

great stuff TT for being a big guy (in a good way) and yet adding weight to the chins, that is some serious strength happening!


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

Good move on scrapping that program.  What a load of BS (no offense intended towards you though).  He suggests doing the same type of movements up to 5 times a week, if I'm understanding correctly?  If so, when is it that you recover, also known as when the muscle tissue repairs itself and gets bigger, the entire point of hypertrophy-based workouts?  I particularly like his comment towards the end "If you choose to continue with the program beyond six weeks..."  Guess he doesn't have a lot of confidence in it himself.

Anyways, looks like you've got a good deal of strength going on.  Now I have to dig through your log to see what it is that you're trying to get done


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

TT, great job on the dips. "+40". i cant wait to be able to do dips agian. its so much fun watching katt burn out doing them. she always wants to count the partial reps. actually i was looking at her tri's the other day, and they are fucking huge for a women her size.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Keep dancing.

Weighted chins and weighted dips are my faves.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips!



 Pylon

Thankee, thankee, thankee.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great stuff TT for being a big guy (in a good way) and yet adding weight to the chins, that is some serious strength happening!



 Scarface

Chins (palms facing towards me) are much easier for me than pull-ups (palms facing away).  Plus I was doing only 4 rep sets so muscular endurance was not a factor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

hey TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Good move on scrapping that program.  What a load of BS (no offense intended towards you though).  He suggests doing the same type of movements up to 5 times a week, if I'm understanding correctly?  If so, when is it that you recover, also known as when the muscle tissue repairs itself and gets bigger, the entire point of hypertrophy-based workouts?  I particularly like his comment towards the end "If you choose to continue with the program beyond six weeks..."  Guess he doesn't have a lot of confidence in it himself.
> 
> Anyways, looks like you've got a good deal of strength going on.  Now I have to dig through your log to see what it is that you're trying to get done



 Dave

Welcome to my journal.  You understood the article the same way that I did.  5 full-body workouts per week.  I knew right off that that was too much.  I wasn't sure about the volume if done over only 4 days, but that proved to be too much also.

I'm not sure that you want to plow through all 3600+ posts in this journal, so I'll give you the Cliff Notes version. They still have Cliff Notes, don't they?  

My training for the longest time was mostly Westside.  While size is nice, strength was more important to me.  Westside permitted me the "correct" (for me) number of workouts per week, and I liked the results from it.

However, since I wasn't doing any PL comps, I would occasionally get bored, see something new, and decide to give it a go.  Some forays into other training included 5x5, Smolov Squat Cycle, and Sheiko training.  

A bit of boredom precipitated the latest change, the 5 day full-body one which didn't last too long.  Right now, I'm just trying to scale it down to a manageable 4-day per week workout plan.

As for goals, as I head into my mid-50's   I'm just trying to maintain what I've got.  PRs in the low rep range are few and far between if at all.  Any PRs lately have been in the higher rep ranges.  I'm just trying to stave off the effects of getting older, trying to stay healthy and in shape.

Hope I haven't rambled too much.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> TT, great job on the dips. "+40". i cant wait to be able to do dips agian. its so much fun watching katt burn out doing them. she always wants to count the partial reps. actually i was looking at her tri's the other day, and they are fucking huge for a women her size.



 TOH

I used to hate dips, but nowadays they're a staple in my workouts.

As for katt, I hope you realize what a good catch you have there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Keep dancing.
> 
> Weighted chins and weighted dips are my faves.



 sox

If you insist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Weighted chins I can do a few of.  Pull-ups? Well they're another story.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> hey TT



 JD

Good to have you back here posting again.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Man, i havent done weighted pullups in a LONG time...

Solid workouts, dude


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> sox
> 
> If you insist.
> 
> ...



I love those dancing guys!!   

Also, contrary to what OH said,,, I really don't think my triceps are that big,, he's just biased..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> I love those dancing guys!!
> 
> Also, contrary to what OH said,,, I really don't think my triceps are that big,, he's just biased..



Maybe they just look big compared to his...


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Maybe they just look big compared to his...


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Maybe they just look big compared to his...



ouch!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, it's just speculation...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Also, contrary to what OH said,,, I really don't think my triceps are that big,, he's just biased..





Pylon said:


> Maybe they just look big compared to his...



There have been some really great slams at IM, but that one is top 10 material.


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

there ya go, just jump on the band wagon.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Lookin Good BRother Triple, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

how's it goin Trips??


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mon, Mar 3*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 6
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 3
245 x 2

Lunge
45 x 16 (8 each leg)
65 x 16

Bench Press
135 x 6
165 x 4
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 4
195 x 4
205 x 4
215 x 3

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6

Standing Military Press
65 x 8
85 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 8

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 10 minutes

Coming back after a week off always sucks for me.  Strength was down somewhat and stamina was way down.    Last week was the week from hell.  Caught a cold early in the week and just couldnâ??????t shake it.  Workouts were non-existent.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

looks good especially after being sick...are you completly over it now?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you take a lot of vitamin C or any other vitamins?  I swear by them, it's kept me pretty well for a good stretch now, knock on wood.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep that chin up Brother triple, w/o was solid imo!!! Hope your feelin better and have kicked that cold my Friend!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2008)

you vacation too much.  thats why you get sick lol


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

Awsome workout TT!!   Yeah the cold thing sucks,, it's been going around our office for the last 4 months..   Usually I'm pretty "resistant" to things, but not this one... And of course it can't be the usual 2-4 day feel bad cold... it's got to be the 2-4 week one..


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

really we are just passing it back and forth.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like a damn strong workout to me TT colds are a bitch, but it looks like you're fighting through it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> looks good especially after being sick...are you completly over it now?



 Billie

  I've been drug-free since last Saturday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Do you take a lot of vitamin C or any other vitamins?  I swear by them, it's kept me pretty well for a good stretch now, knock on wood.



 Stewart

I take 1000 mg every morning.  Didn't seem to help this time, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Keep that chin up Brother triple, w/o was solid imo!!! Hope your feelin better and have kicked that cold my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  Feeling better now that the cold is gone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you vacation too much.  thats why you get sick lol



 Jake

  I wish I took too many vacations.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Awsome workout TT!!   Yeah the cold thing sucks,, it's been going around our office for the last 4 months..   Usually I'm pretty "resistant" to things, but not this one... And of course it can't be the usual 2-4 day feel bad cold... it's got to be the 2-4 week one..



 katt

I think I got this one from my daughter.  First she got it, then me, then my son.   So we had the germs in the house for about 10 days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> really we are just passing it back and forth.



 TOH

Well at least you had fun doing it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like a damn strong workout to me TT colds are a bitch, but it looks like you're fighting through it!



 Scarface

It's gone now, but wreaked havoc with the workouts.  On the bright side, at least it wasn't the flu.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Stewart
> 
> I take 1000 mg every morning.  Didn't seem to help this time, though.



OK, I am talking like at least 5000mg per day, plus a multi vitamin, plus, if I feel like I am starting to get sick, I load up on zinc too.  Seems to be working for me so far, as I have stayed relatively sick free for a good 5 years now, except for a minor cold here and there, which was gone in 2-3 days as opposed to the week or so that most people are getting sick now a days.

Gotta remember how much extra stress our workouts place on our bodies, I feel we need a lot more in terms of defences than a normal, non weight lifting person would need.

Of course, I have no idea what this is going to do to me long term, but hey, it's working now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

5000 mg a day, consistently, and no problems?  I guess it's safe for me to up it to 2000 then.    When it comes to stuff like that, I'm extremely conservative, not willing to take any sort of risks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)

*Wed, Mar 5*

Deadlift
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 4
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 3

BB Row
135 x 4
185 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4

Pull-ups 
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

Shrugs
225 x 6
275 x 4 (3 sets, but DOH grip was failing  ) 

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Free Motion*** single leg curl
20 x 8 (each leg, 3 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 11 minutes

Fatigued back was a poignant reminder of why I need to DL on a regular basis.  Lower back gave out a lot sooner than I thought it would have and today (Thursday) my lower back is as stiff and sore as it has been in a very long time.  

Thereâ??????s some new equipment in the gym, with the crappy Cybex machines being moved up to the â?????fitness roomâ??? to replace some ancient Nautilus equipment. The new stuff is a brand called Free Motion.  Theyâ??????re machines with cables and pulleys, but youâ??????re not locked into a fixed plane of motion.  The one I used is intended for hamstrings and hips.  Definitely felt it in the hamstrings.

There is also a machine that can be used for deadlifts, but the weight stack goes up to only 200 lb.  A fat lot of good that is going to do for me.    Thereâ??????s a chest press, shoulder press, leg curl, row, squat and calf version, too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> 5000 mg a day, consistently, and no problems?  I guess it's safe for me to up it to 2000 then.    When it comes to stuff like that, I'm extremely conservative, not willing to take any sort of risks.



Well, I have been working under the assumption that vitamin C is one of the less toxic vitamins, and that even if 5000mg per day is excessive, the extra that my body doesn't use I figured would just be peed out.

I am not as cavalier with the other stuff, mainly just vitamin C and zinc when I feel like I am getting sick.  I know I probably don't need it all, but whether or not it is psychological, it seems to be working.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

That's a solid workout.

Deads and GM's in the same day?  Ugh, that sounds brutal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That's a solid workout.
> 
> Deads and GM's in the same day?  Ugh, that sounds brutal.



 sox

In that case it felt like it sounds.    It had quite the negative effect on today's workout.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

thats what is so funny about this site. you see what other people do, and hear their comments about good and bad, but yet we still have to find out for ourselves.

deads and GM, together. your friggin nuts. oh, but i think i might try that myself.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2008)

nice workout capt'n.  someday i will deadlift as much as you


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

another solid workout TT

and I third the deads and GMs...crazy stuff!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats what is so funny about this site. you see what other people do, and hear their comments about good and bad, but yet we still have to find out for ourselves.
> 
> deads and GM, together. your friggin nuts. oh, but i think i might try that myself.



 TOH

It's like walking past a wall that has a "Wet Paint" sign on it.  You've got to touch it just to be sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice workout capt'n.  someday i will deadlift as much as you



No doubt you will, just keep at it.  I think DLs are the easiest of the big 3 to max out with.  With squats and bench, the failure point is halfway through the lift.  With DLs, it's at the start.  You can get pinned on a squat or bench, but I've never heard of anyone getting pinned on a DL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> another solid workout TT
> 
> and I third the deads and GMs...crazy stuff!



So when are you going to try it?    (See TOH's post above)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2008)

*Fri, Mar 7*

Free Motion Squats
100 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
220 x 7

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 7

Free Motion Chest Press
50 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 8

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

1 arm tricep extentions (used Free Motion multi-exercise machine)
15 x 8
20 x 8

Lateral Raise (used Free Motion multi-exercise machine)
10 x 8 (each side)
15 x 7


Back was still sore (stiff sore, not painful sore) so I used that as an excuse to use the squat machine.  

Squats
Pros: Absolutely no strain on the lower back, which was the perfect thing for me today.
Cons: It feels more like a standing leg press than a squat.  In fact, it doesnâ??????t feel like a squat at all.  The pads are on top of the shoulder as opposed to regular squats with the bar on the traps.  It wasnâ??????t the most pleasant feeling at the higher weights, but perhaps regular use would get the body used to the pressure.
Rating: 4 out of 10.

Chest Press
This machine can be used for incline, flat, and decline presses depending on what direction the user pushes.  Seat back is not quite vertical, maybe about 10-15 degrees from vertical.  Decent isolation, it felt like dumbbells.
Rating: 7 out of 10.

Multi-exercise machine
No better or worse than any other multi-exercise station that Iâ??????ve used.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> TOH
> 
> It's like walking past a wall that has a "Wet Paint" sign on it.  You've got to touch it just to be sure.



and who says that humans are the "smart ones"?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sat, Mar 8*

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 1 (3 sets)
285 x 1 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 5

BB Row
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Shrugs
245 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

*Mon, Mar 10*

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 6
280 x 6 (2 sets)
280 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 12 minutes

I felt very sleepy during the workout , probably the result of the time change.  It was easier getting up this morning, so hopefully by tomorrow, things will be back to normal.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Solid workout, TT!

What's your current bodyweight?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, TT!
> 
> What's your current bodyweight?



 DOMS

The scale read 228 yesterday morning. I usually weigh myself before the workout, with workout clothes and sneakers on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS
> 
> The scale read 228 yesterday morning. I usually weigh myself before the workout, with workout clothes and sneakers on.



228 wow, you're going the opposite direction as me!  I tipped the scales at 220.5 this morning, I just don't know if it's added muscle, or because of that tub of pillsbury chocolate chip cookies that we bought *for my son* that is in my fridge!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's real scary too, cause I am 5'10 and weigh 220 pounds.  Now when I was 140 pounds soaking wet in 12th grade, I always wished I could be 6'2" 220 lbs, that was always my magic target height and weight.

Back then I thought 220 pounds was HUGE, now I look at myself and I think I am still just a regular old small guy.  It really only is until I see pictures of myself and my friends who truly do weigh less than me that I notice that difference, but in daily life, I still think I am not that big, and I guess that goes back to my "disorder" from when I was a little guy always wanting to be a big guy.  Now, by all accounts, I am a big guy and I want to be bigger---a vicious cycle!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> 228 wow, you're going the opposite direction as me!  I tipped the scales at 220.5 this morning, I just don't know if it's added muscle, or because of that tub of pillsbury chocolate chip cookies that we bought *for my son* that is in my fridge!!



 Stew

My eating during the trip to Florida wasn't exactly the best.  Too much crap, too many meals at Disney, and on top of all that, I didn't get to the gym as much as I wanted.  

Although I returned to the gym after vacation, the poor eating habits remained with me, resulting in a peak of 237 towards the end of January.  I said enough of this and started being a little more careful with what I ate.

I've also started doing a little cardio, but I need to pick up the pace there.  My son's soccer team will be practicing outdoors in a couple of weeks.  I'm helping out (especially with conditioning) so damned if I'm going to go out there and be huffing and puffing while trying to get them into shape.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

It's not the weight that I'm concerned with, it's how that weight is distributed and especially what it looks like.  220 lb with 25% fat is going to look a lot different than 220 lb with 10% fat.

I remember going to a benefit basketball game a long time ago.  Pepper Johnson (playing for the NY Giants at the time) was one of the players.  He was about 235 lb and muscular, but not bulky looking.  He looked great and I thought that's the look I wouldn't mind having.  Well, at 235, I didn't look like that.  

Now I'm working on gut-be-gone.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

whats the new avi?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome #'s in here BRother Triple, strong as usual!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> whats the new avi?



 Jake

Wassa matter?      Don't you like it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Awesome #'s in here BRother Triple, strong as usual!!!



 Arch

Thanks, getting back into it after losing a lot of ground during vacation and then being sick.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like watermelons on a red blanket..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> Thanks, getting back into it after losing a lot of ground during vacation and then being sick.



see too much vacationing!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> see too much vacationing!



I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

*Wed, Mar 12*

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1

Deadlift
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1

Free Motion single leg curl
22.5 x 8 (each leg)
25 x 8 (each leg, 3 sets)

Hyperextensions
60 x 6 (4 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 13 minutes

BW: 227


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

short but sweet workout. the best kind. 

on your deads, what stance do you use, and do you start from the ground and hit the floor every rep?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

BIG #'s my Friend, I'm curious about your Deads as well, I think I remember you saying you used a Conventional grip?!? I tried them and Sumos and actually prefer Sumos, but I alternate sometimes!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2008)

I do DLs with a conventional stance (arms outside of the legs) and use a mixed (over-under) grip, alternating which hand is up on each set.

I always start from the floor and for multiple rep sets, I always lower the weights to the floor, reset the grip, and lift.  It takes only about a second to reset the grip, but pausing for a second prevents any kind of bounce (gym has rubber mats on the floor).   At home the floor is concrete.

I've tried sumo a few times, but I don't like the feel.  It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks, you know.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2008)

*Fri, Mar 14*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 5

BB Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8

Pathetic!    I overslept, so couldnâ??????t make it in the early AM.  Figured Iâ??????d get out at lunch, but got tied up with work.  Thought I might workout after work, but just wasnâ??????t in the mood.  This is as far as I got.  Good thing days like this donâ??????t happen very often.

*Sat, Mar 15*

Squats
135 x 8
165 x 20
185 x 12
185 x 12

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6 
205 x 6

Shrugs
295 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2008)

*Mon, Mar 17*

Floor Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5

Dips
BW+40 x 5 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
270 x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 7 
BW x 5
BW x 4 

Free Motion 1 arm seated rows
100 x 10 (each arm)
130 x 8
150 x 7

Standing Overhead Press
95 x 6
105 x 5

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 8 minutes

BW: 227, which is a minor miracle.  Yesterday was my fatherâ??????s birthday so we all went out to eat and then had lots of sugary desserts back at the house.  Gotta splurge once in a while on special occasions.  Back on the clean-eating wagon today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2008)

that is one hell of a workout there TT, I think I would have been gassed by the 4th exercise....hell I was gassed on my simple little back workout today, which was not really taxing at all.

God I am out of shape


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Lookin strong my Friend, Good lookin w/o's Brother triple!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like you are liking those weighted dips. always a good workout after a good day of eating


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice workouts, I don't know how you do it sometimes!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

pullups, dips and chins all in the same workout?? I'd be a big ole' puddle of goo on the floor after that workout.. gj!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

Trip claims he's a charter member of the pull-up welfare club but he's doing BW pull-ups!  (is he really one of us??)  Nice w/o, man!

Question for you, I tried good mornings a few weeks ago, and it felt like i was doing it totally wrong.  are you supposed to bend your legs at all?  and when i was lifting it felt like i was using my shoulders too much.  
should i be lifting with more of my lower back, like back extensions?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> that is one hell of a workout there TT, I think I would have been gassed by the 4th exercise....hell I was gassed on my simple little back workout today, which was not really taxing at all.
> 
> God I am out of shape



 Stew

The limited cardio I've been doing seems to have been helping.  RIs do tend to get a little long later in the workout, but as I have only so much time in the AM, I have to keep it moving.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Lookin strong my Friend, Good lookin w/o's Brother triple!!!



Thanks, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> looks like you are liking those weighted dips. always a good workout after a good day of eating



 TOH

Some people say that dips hurt their shoulders, but so far the weighted dips aren't posing a problem for mine.  We'll see as the weights get heavier.

So do we eat well to workout or do we workout so we cat eat well?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> very nice workouts, I don't know how you do it sometimes!



 Billie

Simple.  Drugs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> pullups, dips and chins all in the same workout?? I'd be a big ole' puddle of goo on the floor after that workout.. gj!!!



 katt

  I even moved the pull-ups to earlier in the workout to do them while still fresh.  Helps a little, but still can't nail 10.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Trip claims he's a charter member of the pull-up welfare club but he's doing BW pull-ups!  (is he really one of us??)  Nice w/o, man!
> 
> Question for you, I tried good mornings a few weeks ago, and it felt like i was doing it totally wrong.  are you supposed to bend your legs at all?  and when i was lifting it felt like i was using my shoulders too much.
> should i be lifting with more of my lower back, like back extensions?



 nadirmg

Welcome to my journal!  

I am a charter member of the pull-up welfare club.  You just need to look back to an earlier time.  And until I can do a set of 10, I'll still consider myself a member.  

As to the GM questions, yes and yes.  
I do bend my knees very slightly, and maintain the bend throughout the set.  You should feel it in the lower back and also in the hamstrings.

I believe on exrx.net they show it being done with a straight leg.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tue, Mar 18*







.5 mile jog

Finally some outdoor cardio!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

*Wed, Mar 19*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 4
205 x 4

Free Motion single leg curl
25 x 8 (each leg)
30 x 6 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
*65 x 6* 
65 x 5
65 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 8
115 x 7

Pilates
10 minutes various stretching and core work

BW: holding steady at 227

Maybe doing that half-mile run last night wasnâ??????t the best thing to be doing the night before a lower body workout.    Wasnâ??????t in the mood for DLs today.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent w/o and great Hypers my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

We definitely need to keep track of all us peeps in the pullup welfare club...    So how many pullups can we do before we get booted out??


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

thats a big weight for hyperextensions.  what do you use, a db, or plates?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have done hypers in the past with 120 pound dbs.  I held them up to my chest and did the hypers.  Not really THAT difficult if you have a strong back from deadlifting and stuff.

I think if you put the weight behind your head, it would make things a LOT harder, and I think I would be lucky to manage a 45 pound bar doing it that way, I just think the setup is too hard, it's easier to just bring a db up to your chest, then put a bar on your back and get into the hyper machine 

Also, if you do crunches with extra weight, put the weight behind your head as well, MUCH much harder that way.

That wasn't meant to take anything away from you TT, it still takes time to work up on these....


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I have done hypers in the past with 120 pound dbs.  I held them up to my chest and did the hypers.  Not really THAT difficult if you have a strong back from deadlifting and stuff.
> 
> I think if you put the weight behind your head, it would make things a LOT harder, and I think I would be lucky to manage a 45 pound bar doing it that way, I just think the setup is too hard, it's easier to just bring a db up to your chest, then put a bar on your back and get into the hyper machine
> 
> ...



AWESOME idea!  i will try that next time i do hypers!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

still putting up great numbers TT

don't sweat the pullups - I've said it before and I'll say it again, they are by far the hardest upper-body movement in my opinion!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

damn your still hella strong.  do you get sore(doms)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats a big weight for hyperextensions.  what do you use, a db, or plates?



the best way i found is a cambered bar, and let it rest in your elbow pits


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats a big weight for hyperextensions.  what do you use, a db, or plates?



 TOH

I use DBs.  They're the most convenient for getting into place.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I have done hypers in the past with 120 pound dbs.  I held them up to my chest and did the hypers.  Not really THAT difficult if you have a strong back from deadlifting and stuff.
> 
> I think if you put the weight behind your head, it would make things a LOT harder, and I think I would be lucky to manage a 45 pound bar doing it that way, I just think the setup is too hard, it's easier to just bring a db up to your chest, then put a bar on your back and get into the hyper machine
> 
> ...




 Stewart

Hypers with a bar behind your neck?    I'll have to think about that one.  It seems almost like a GM, except you're at an angle instead of standing up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> damn your still hella strong.  do you get sore(doms)



 Jake

Every once in a while I do get DOMS, but only if it's an exercise I haven't done in a long time or I do an insanely larger number of reps.  As a rule though, except for lower back stiffness after squats and sometimes heavy DLs, I don't get any soreness.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

*Fri, Mar 21*

Speed Bench Press
165 x 3 (8 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW-22 x 8  (back on welfare)
BW-34 x 7

1 Arm DB Rows
100 x 10 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 5

*Sat, Mar 22*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 12
205 x 12
135 x 25

Speed Deadlifts
305 x 1 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 10

Shrugs
305 x 6 (2 sets)

*Sun, Mar 23*







.5 mile jog
1 set of suicides (20, 40, 60 yds)

Itâ??????s still too damn cold outside.  Sprinting in freezing weather?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

*Mon, Mar 24*

Incline BB Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

BB Bent-over Rows
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5 
BW x 4
BW x 4 

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 7
115 x 7

DB Hammer Curls
25 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 5
40 x 5

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 10 minutes

BW: 226


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Triple!!! You help me stay motivated my Friend, and for that I thank you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey trips!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

wow.  looking at those numbers really makes me want to start dropping the reps and upping the weight on my bench.
gj, trip.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Triple!!! You help me stay motivated my Friend, and for that I thank you!!!



 Arch

Then in that case, we be motivating each other.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hey trips!



 Burner


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

my eyes hurt!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow.  looking at those numbers really makes me want to start dropping the reps and upping the weight on my bench.
> gj, trip.



 nadir

If you do, drop slowly so you don't injure anything.  Check out Westside training, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> my eyes hurt!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Heya Trips!

Dude...what's with the avi?  It's...um...unique...


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice numbers TT... 115 on the ab crunch machine??? sheeeetttt... I need to up my game..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

*Wed, Mar 26*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
505 
475 

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 6
630 x 6
720 x 6
810 x 3

I was pissed at missing the DLs, so I took it out on the leg press machine.  

Seated leg curl
70 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6

One of the trainers tipped me off about a new seated leg curl machine in the â?????Fitness Centerâ???, a place
I donâ??????t normally go except to use the elliptical machines.  Itâ??????s much better than the leg curl machine we have in the weight room.  

And that was it for the week.  Felt somewhat beat up on Friday and so took it and the weekend off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

*Mon, Mar 31*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 8
180 x 6
210 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 5

Dips
45 x 5
45 x 4
45 x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 5 
BW x 4
BW x 3


BW: 225

No time for anything else.  The gym opened 40 minutes later than normal.     It did feel good to get back at it, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Heya Trips!
> 
> Dude...what's with the avi?  It's...um...unique...



 Py

Seeing things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice numbers TT... 115 on the ab crunch machine??? sheeeetttt... I need to up my game..



 katt

Thanks, katt.  Yeah, there are ab muscles in there somewhere.  I keep them well-hidden.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Mar 31*
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...




Well, i see the time off did you well.  Is that a record for close grips?  I know I don't see a banana there, but I don't remember seeing you do more than this.

I really think I am going to be done with the singles for a little while.  If I can't bench heavy, I don't even want to do the others heavy, I mean, bench is my goal.  It sucks getting hurt, I don't even remember any one moment when it happened.  I felt fine from when I benched heavy till my next benching day, but then all of a sudden on the first bench set, I was like WTF?

I got ambitious and laid out a 50 something day training plan based on 10 sets of each exercise like I did this weekend.  What do you think is the over/under to make it till at least day 10?


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

after those leg press last week, were you alittle bit dizzy.
i always see spots when i go really heavy on that. something about not breathing im guessin.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

nice dips!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, i see the time off did you well.  Is that a record for close grips?  I know I don't see a banana there, but I don't remember seeing you do more than this.



 Stewart

It's not a record.  I'm 30 lbs under for both my 1 RM and 3 RM.  I hit 295 and 265 respectively last August.  I was also about 10-12 lbs heavier at that time, so there may be some correlation there.




Stewart20 said:


> I got ambitious and laid out a 50 something day training plan based on 10 sets of each exercise like I did this weekend.  What do you think is the over/under to make it till at least day 10?



50 days?     I predict a change after 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> after those leg press last week, were you alittle bit dizzy.
> i always see spots when i go really heavy on that. something about not breathing im guessin.



 TOH

No, I didn't get dizzy, but my legs were fatigued afterwards.  And breathing is very important.  People who breathe longer tend to live longer.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> 50 days?     I predict a change after 2 weeks.



At least you didn't say 2 *days *


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice dips!!



 Billie

I'm trying.  I want to be just like Stewart.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> At least you didn't say 2 *days *



The novelty will not have worn off that fast.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Billie
> 
> I'm trying.  I want to be just like Stewart.



Are you sure??


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

holy crap dude.  nice #s on the CG bench press


----------



## countryboy (Apr 1, 2008)

What's the line on the 10 days?

Does this include only "training" days or calendar days..??  We need details if you want us to put donw our hard earned $$$


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2008)

*Wed, Apr 2*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 2
295 x 1

My squats officially have returned to suckyville.  

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
465 x 1

Good Mornings
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3

Leg Press
630 x 8
810 x 5 (2 sets) 

Seated leg curl
90 x 8
100 x 8
105 x 8
110 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
125 x 8
125 x 6
125 x 6

BW: 226  Just _thinking_ about that fudge raised my weight 1 lb.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2008)

why do you say your squats suck


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Deads are still going strong Cap'n!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Apr 2*
> 
> .....
> 
> BW: 226  Just _thinking_ about that fudge raised my weight 1 lb.



With all the numbers you are putting up the body weight increase is definitely lean muscle...

Nice workout...  fudge on the way..


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

i  knew that i had seen you somewhere before. i have visited suckyville myself, many a times.
great place to visit, just wouldnt want to live there.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

still alive ??


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why do you say your squats suck



Because someone my weight should be squatting at least 315, if not for reps, at least a single.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Deads are still going strong Cap'n!!



It's about the only exercise that hasn't taken a dive lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

countryboy said:


> With all the numbers you are putting up the body weight increase is definitely lean muscle...
> 
> Nice workout...  fudge on the way..



Hopefully, but not too likely.  T-levels at my age aren't exactly conducive to building lots of muscle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> i  knew that i had seen you somewhere before. i have visited suckyville myself, many a times.
> great place to visit, just wouldnt want to live there.



I don't even like to visit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> still alive ??



Still here.    I need to post some workouts.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Brother Triple, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend, your strength is very admireable!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

workouts....????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> workouts....????



 Billie

Here they be.

*Fri, Apr 4*

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6

Free Motion Chest Press
60 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Iâ??????ll be crossing this machine off my list.  Thereâ??????s no seat adjustment in any direction and the swivel arm containing the pulleys are constantly moving.  It was impossible to find any groove where they would remain stable.

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 8

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
230 x 6

BW: 224

Shoulders were really bothering me for this workout.  Tried chin-ups but no-go.  


*Sat, Apr 5*

Speed Squats
155 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 1 (6 sets)


Knees were a little achy.  Thatâ??????s two days in row where joints were aching.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2008)

*Mon, Apr 7*

Incline BB Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3

Flat BB Bench Press
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1 (So thatâ€™s my latest 1 RM?   )

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 3
205 x 4 (2 sets)

BB Row
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
10
8
7

BW: 226


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wed, Apr 9*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 2

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
475 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5 
155 x 6
155 x 5

Shrugs
225 x 6
275 x 5
275 x 4

Seated leg curl
100 x 8
110 x 8
115 x 7

BW: 225


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Apr 9*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 5
> ...




Hey!  I am actually close to you..  For body weight only...  

Nice workout!


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

wo looks awesome!!   Looks like you've made it out of suckyville...lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

strong workouts as always Triple nice deads and squats by the way!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Triple!!! I hear ya about moving peices of equipment, anything that can tork my shoulder under tension like that is OUT for me too!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

TTT, nice w/o man.

squats, deads, AND gms in the same w/o?  ouchie...


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

trips, good to see ya


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Suckyville is now behind you...forge ahead!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Everyone

Skipped a couple of workouts as I planned my escape from suckyville.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mon, Apr 14*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Deadlifts
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

BB Row
185 x 3
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1
*285 x 1*   (A cheap one since Iâ??????ve never done rows for singles before.   )

Dips
BW x 5
BW x 15 (    Couldnâ??????t do weighted dips because the belt was missing!  )

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5

BW: 227


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

...  what a way to escape... !!


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2008)

My God, that's a lot of sets, I am assuming they weren't near maxes, maybe you stopped at around 90% or so?  Got some inspiration from my workouts lately maybe?  rows for singles?  come on, who in their right mind does that??


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice work Trips!

And no, I'm not depressed that you are basically warming up with my max on deads...at least, not much...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

countryboy said:


> ...  what a way to escape... !!



 countryboy

  Warp speed, full speed ahead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> My God, that's a lot of sets, I am assuming they weren't near maxes, maybe you stopped at around 90% or so?  Got some inspiration from my workouts lately maybe?  rows for singles?  come on, who in their right mind does that??



 Stew

  Probably closer to 95% of current maxes.    I stopped at the point when the form started to go south.

I got the inspiration from several sources, including your workouts.  I steal shamelessly.    I'm making this up as I go.  We'll see how long it lasts.

As for the 1 RM rows, well, why not?    Are 1 RMs limited to just squats, bench and DLs?  I wouldn't try a 1 RM on an isolation exercise (not that I do very many of those anyway), but I didn't think it would hurt to try it on rows.  And who said I'm in my right mind?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work Trips!
> 
> And no, I'm not depressed that you are basically warming up with my max on deads...at least, not much...



 Pylon

Then you don't want to visit DLDave's journal.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> Then you don't want to visit DLDave's journal.



Well, then I won't!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work Trips!
> 
> And no, I'm not depressed that you are basically warming up with my max on deads...at least, not much...



I could get a pretty decent workout loading and unloading the bar for trips!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

you guys kill me...

that is a lot of sets TT...bet your tired today!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> I could get a pretty decent workout loading and unloading the bar for trips!



 boiler

That would have been much appreciated, especially after I finished with the DLs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> you guys kill me...
> 
> that is a lot of sets TT...bet your tired today!!!



 Billie

I was tired last night when I tried to run.     Legs weren't too happy.


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

Let me guess.... you have one of those spirographs hidden away somewhere and you're making your avi's now????   lol


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

wow.  got some serious settage going on there, dude!

we don't have a belt at our gym for weight chins/dips...
any way i could rig something aside from holding a DB with my feet?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow.  got some serious settage going on there, dude!
> 
> we don't have a belt at our gym for weight chins/dips...
> any way i could rig something aside from holding a DB with my feet?



 nadir

I asked that same question recently when I said I don't have a belt at home.  Someone suggested using a backpack.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

lots of singles up on the board there TT. solid workout, and even better BB row PR


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> lots of singles up on the board there TT. solid workout, and even better BB row PR



 Scarface

Singles are easy. You never lose count.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2008)

*Wed, Apr 16*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 4
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
155 x 6 (3 sets)

BB Row
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Military Press
75 x 6
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

BW: 226


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

Played hookey from work last Friday and took the kids to the Boston Museum of Science for the day, followed by a visit to The Cheesecake Factory for dinner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

*Sat, Apr 19*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 4
245 x 4 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 4 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 4
205 x 4 (2 sets)

BB Row
135 x 5
185 x 4
205 x 4 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

*Mon, Apr 21*

Power Cleans
135 x 2
155 x 2 (5 sets)

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 2
275 x 2 (5 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 2
405 x 2
445 x 1

BB Row
135 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Military Press
65 x 8
75 x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 3

Dips
BW+20 x 8 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

BW: 226


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, trip, those deads are up there!
btw, i started using my gym bag as a "backpack" for weighted chins.  it's pretty ghetto but it works.

whats the difference between a clean and a power clean?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

I know I say this a lot...but those Deads are AWSOME!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> whats the difference between a clean and a power clean?



 nadir

According to the exrx.net site, they seem to be the same. I've always referred to power cleans as starting from the floor and hang cleans as starting from the top of the deadlift position.  I don't know if "cleans" is a generic term or is interchangeable with power cleans.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I know I say this a lot...but those Deads are AWSOME!!!



 Billie

Thanks.  It's the one lift I'm proud of.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

*Wed, Apr 23*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 5 (Back was still torched from Monday.)

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
235 x 2 (5 sets)

BB Row
135 x 5
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Hang Clean and Press
95 x 2
115 x 2
125 x 2 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5

Dips
BW+50 x 2
BW+60 x 2 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

BW: 226


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

*Fri, Apr 25*

Power Cleans
115 x 2
135 x 2 (2 sets)
155 x 2 (2 sets)
175 x 2

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 8 (2 sets)

SLDL
135 x 8
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 5 (3 sets)

BB Row
185 x 6
245 x 2
255 x 2 (4 sets)

Hang Clean and Press
75 x 5
95 x 5
105 x 5

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW+20 x 2 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+40 x 5 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 2 (2 sets)

BW: 225


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Solid workout, TT!  Crazy, especially the dips.


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

you must have had a pretty good dinner at the cheesecake cafe, cause all your workouts look pretty tough. 

its amazing what some carbs and alittle bit of bad fat will do for you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, TT!  Crazy, especially the dips.



 DOMS

Thank ya, big D.  I enjoy the full-body workouts, but can do them for only so long.  Weekend workouts are tough for me right now, so I'm down to 3 days a week until sometime in June.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> you must have had a pretty good dinner at the cheesecake cafe, cause all your workouts look pretty tough.
> 
> its amazing what some carbs and alittle bit of bad fat will do for you!



 OTH

Yeah, dinner was very good.  I splurged on the appetizer and main course, but avoided the dessert.  Of course, by the time I was finished with the main course, I really wasn't in the mood for anything else.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Great workouts!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

excellent workouts Triple! those hang clean and presses are brutal, huh? great overall movement though, in my opinion.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

As usual, Great w/o's my Friend, hope all is well Brother Triple!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent workouts Triple! those hang clean and presses are brutal, huh? great overall movement though, in my opinion.



 Scarface

They are great, although my shoulders have a different opinion.    Two days of those last week took its toll, so I had to skip the overhead presses on Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

CB & Arch

Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

Enough of those full-body torture sessions.     It's back to an upper/lower split.  


*Mon, Apr 28*

Floor Press
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 4 (5 sets)
225 x 3

Pull-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW+15 x 4
BW+15 x 3

Dips
BW+45 x 4 (3 sets)
BW+40 x 4 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 2
BW+20 x 3
BW+15 x 3
BW x 4
BW x 4

BB Row
135 x 6
205 x 4
235 x 4 (4 sets)
235 x 3
225 x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
12
9
8
7
7
6

And yes, my abs are a-hurting today!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Great w/o BRother Triple, had enough of the torturing huh??? I hear ya!!! Of course I would still say you did one heck of a torture session today!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

That's a lot of weight for floor presses!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hear ya on the fullbody TT, but the upper/lower split is a great one too! that's one heck of a workout by the way

so when you do floor presses, is it just like a bench press, but you are laying on the floor? what would the benefit of that be?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so when you do floor presses, is it just like a bench press, but you are laying on the floor? what would the benefit of that be?



Variation of stimulus, stability (to stop rolling the hell over), can help if you have problems locking out on regular bench (as thats most of the floor press ROM), not only that its just a damned tough movement, lol.

***

Also, killer workout, dude . Speaking of the floor presses, they looked real strong. How are you finding them? I love em.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice workout!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

monster w/o, trip!  nice!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Variation of stimulus, stability (to stop rolling the hell over), can help if you have problems locking out on regular bench (as thats most of the floor press ROM), not only that its just a damned tough movement, lol.



gotcha


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o BRother Triple, had enough of the torturing huh??? I hear ya!!! Of course I would still say you did one heck of a torture session today!!!



 Arch

Yes, the 3 times a week full-body is OK for a short time only.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> That's a lot of weight for floor presses!!!!!!



 Billie

I won't be happy until I can do it with 300.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Also, killer workout, dude . Speaking of the floor presses, they looked real strong. How are you finding them? I love em.



 Gaz

Thanks for answering Scar's question.   

I like the floor presses.  My weak point is at the top and this exercise is supposed to help get past that point.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

Thanks countryboy and nadir.  

Another thing about the floor presses is that there is no bounce at the bottom.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

*Wed, Apr 30*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1

Lunge (reps each leg)
45 x 6
75 x 6
95 x 6

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
60 x 6 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
8
7

BW: 226

Felt a bit tired, and the abs were still aching too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

*Fri, May 2*

Bench Press
135 x 7
185 x 7
205 x 7
225 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 7
195 x 7
205 x 5

BB Row (underhand grip for a change)
135 x 7
185 x 7
205 x 7 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 6
BW+25 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4

Military Press
95 x 7
105 x 5

Med Grip Pull-ups (palms towards each other)
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Cardio
Elliptical - 12 minutes

BW: 225


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Very NICE w/o's BRother Triple!!! Keep doin it to it my Friend!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

damn what a day! talk about work! how do you feel after a workout like that good lord!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

WooHoo...  Looking good..  !!


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

sup, trip!  nice work out yesterday!

regular bench followed by CG bench!  but that burned like hell!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

so you're weighing 225 but also adding weight to dips and previously to pullups? that's some serious strength going on right there TT, great job


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Very NICE w/o's BRother Triple!!! Keep doin it to it my Friend!!!



 Arch

I'm doin', I'm doin'!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

thewicked said:


> damn what a day! talk about work! how do you feel after a workout like that good lord!



 wicked

I generally feel tired.    Too bad I have to go to work instead of being able to take a nap.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> WooHoo...  Looking good..  !!



 CB


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> sup, trip!  nice work out yesterday!
> 
> regular bench followed by CG bench!  but that burned like hell!



 nadir

That's not something I can do all the time.  By the last set of CGs, tris were rather tired.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so you're weighing 225 but also adding weight to dips and previously to pullups? that's some serious strength going on right there TT, great job



 Scarface

I'm trying to catch Stewart, not that I'll ever get there, but so as to always have a goal.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

*Sat, May 3*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 1 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

*Mon, May 5*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3 (4 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 5
205 x 6 (3 sets)
205 x 5

BB Row
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Hanging Leg Raises
Without straps: 8, 7
With straps: 10, 10

Cardio
Elliptical - 13 minutes

BW: 227

Itâ??????s back to full-body this week since thereâ??????ll be only 3 workouts this week.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Scarface
> 
> I'm trying to catch Stewart, not that I'll ever get there, but so as to always have a goal.



Yes, it's very nice to have goals.....of course, now my goal is to keep adding on the weight to those exercises so you have a harder time reaching yours


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Hanging Leg Raises
> Without straps: 8, 7
> With straps: 10, 10



I knew you were a Deadlift God of sorts, but I had no idea you could actually levitate.  How cool is that!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

excellent fb workout, tripster!  what's it feel like to dead over 300 lbs?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

great workouts TT

I thought you said you were scrating the fullbody workout idea?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

300lb is nothing for the Captain!!!!


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

hey there TT, things are looking pretty good in here. of course, this is you we are talking about.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> now my goal is to keep adding on the weight to those exercises so you have a harder time reaching yours



Don't think that'll stop me.  I'm very stubborn.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> I knew you were a Deadlift God of sorts, but I had no idea you could actually levitate.  How cool is that!!



  What I meant was that I was just gripping the chin-up bar.  I switched because my arms and hands were tiring before the abs.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> excellent fb workout, tripster!  what's it feel like to dead over 300 lbs?



The first time I hit 300, it was great.  Now it's not such a big deal.  Even 400 is nothing to get excited about.  It's not until I get to 2xBW that the ego is pleased.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't think that'll stop me.  I'm very stubborn.



talk is cheap, let's see you do it


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workouts TT
> 
> I thought you said you were scrating the fullbody workout idea?



I wanted to get back the upper/lower split that I like, but I need 4 workouts to hit each muscle group twice a week.  Won't be able to squeeze in a workout this Saturday, so I needed a FB to meet my quota.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> 300lb is nothing for the Captain!!!!



I can say that for DLs, but that's about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey there TT, things are looking pretty good in here. of course, this is you we are talking about.



Thanks, TOH.  Sometimes I wish I had a slavedriver, er, workout partner like you do.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2008)

*Wed, May 7*

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 2 (struggled with this, so decided to lower the weight)
205 x 5 (3 sets)
205 x 4

Pull-ups
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+25 x 3 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+50 x 4 (3 sets)

BB Row
135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
13
10

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4

BW: 224


----------



## nadirmg (May 8, 2008)

wow, trip.  +50 on the dips!  veeeeery nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

*Fri, May 9*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Hyperextensions
50 x 6 (3 sets)

BW: 224

On a scale of 1 to 10, this workout was a zero.  I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

*Mon, May 12*

Squats
135 x 9
185 x 9 (4 sets)

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6 (2 sets)
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 2
405 x 1
500 x 1  

Dips
BW+35 x 6 (3 sets)
BW+35 x 4

Pull-ups
*BW+25 x 5 * 
BW+25 x 3+  Didnâ??????t quite get that 4th rep.
BW+25 x 3

BB Row
135 x 5
225 x 4
*275 x 3* (4 sets) 

Military Press
95 x 6
105 x 6

Chin-ups
*BW+20 x 5* 
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Hanging Leg Raises
11
8
7

BW: 226

I started using Adrenalean pre-workout today and took 2 caps.  I plan on using it only on workout days and not for any kind of weight loss.  It definitely gave me the boost I was looking for.

I donâ??????t know if it was the Adrenalean or a placebo effect but I felt really strong on the pulling exercises.  Not so much on the pushing ones.  Good to get back to 500 on the DL, too.  In fact, I probably had 502 in me.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

i am sure you say the same thing about me, but I can never figure out your workouts, they are just all over the place 

Nice pullups man, I seem to recall you always having problems with even BW ones, and then to strap on a 25 pounder, good shit TT...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i am sure you say the same thing about me, but I can never figure out your workouts, they are just all over the place
> 
> Nice pullups man, I seem to recall you always having problems with even BW ones, and then to strap on a 25 pounder, good shit TT...



 Stew

Today was full-body.  High rep legs, med rep push, low rep pull.  

You're correct though, right now I'm just making this up as I go.  Full-body or upper/lower, depending on how many days I've got to workout and how I feel.

I think I'll try weighted pull-ups at least once a week, to see if that will help unweighted ones.  There's got to be a reason I can't get past 7 or 8 reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I think I'll try weighted pull-ups at least once a week, to see if that will help unweighted ones. There's got to be a reason I can't get past 7 or 8 reps.


 
Pullups are very strange for me too, don't worry, it isn't just you.  I can barely make it past 12 unweighted reps myself, although, lately I have been doing sets of 8 with 25 added pounds, so maybe that has improved, I don't know.  I just reach a point where everything just doesn't work anymore, it's usually not due to tired muscles or out of breath either, they are just a damn hard exercise.

Think about when you started training, how ofter did you do a pullup?  For me, I never did.  Of course I did lots of benching though .  Back then, the lat exercise of choice was the pulldown, and sure, I got pretty strong on that over time, but the carryover to pullups is like nothing, so yeah, it sucks when you are doing 300 pound bench presses for reps, deadlifting 500 pounds, and curling 60 pound dumbbells, but you struggle doing 5 or 6 measly bodyweight pullups.  Just keep doing them, like you said at least once a week and you will make progress.

I do however think that there is at least SOME decent carryover from chinups to pullups, so maybe you can do what I do, is to do CHINUPS heavy and for lower reps, and then do PULLUPS for higher reps, this seems to be working for me right now.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

Back over the 500 pound deadlift hump?

That's a nice way to start your week.


----------



## countryboy (May 12, 2008)

Nice workout TT!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

Woah! nice pullups!!   I wish I could do ONE unweighted!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Excellent w/o's BRother Triple!!! Your w/o's always help feed me to push myself, thank you for that my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Back over the 500 pound deadlift hump?
> 
> That's a nice way to start your week.



 sox

I'm not sure that nailing 500 once qualifies as being over the hump.    We'll see over the next few weeks if I can maintain that.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Nice workout TT!



Thanks, CB.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Woah! nice pullups!!   I wish I could do ONE unweighted!!



 Billie

I've been working on them for what seems like forever.  Guess I won't be entering any pull-up contests anytime soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Triple!!! Your w/o's always help feed me to push myself, thank you for that my Friend!!!



Thanks, Arch!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

*Wed, May 14*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 7
225 x 6
245 x 6

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 1   Not the most artistic rep Iâ??????ve ever done.

Suspended Close Grip Bench Press (BB started on safety bar about 1-2â??? above chest)
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1

BB Row
135 x 8
205 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 7

SLDL
205 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 5

Dips
BW+55 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+55 x 3
BW+55 x 2

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Military Press
115 x 3
135 x 2 ***
115 x 3
125 x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

BW: 226 in spite of hitting the Chinese buffer last night.  

I was disappointed in the bench press when the bar slowed just off the chest, hence the suspended CGs.

*** I must not have been thinking too clearly after I did the first set of militaries.  115 felt OK, so I decided to add 10 lbs.  The trouble is I added 10 to each side, and then thought, damn this is heavy for just a 10 lb increase.  So I went back to 115 and only after the second set of 115 did I realize what I had done.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2008)

Still a heckuva w/out, Trips.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Great w/o and awesome closegrips my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

THAT was a nice workout, tripster.  i can't wait to join the 200 bench club


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

HOLY CRAP...look at those dips!!!


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, May 14*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 8
> ...


the only way you can look at this is kinda like an orgasm. not the prettiest face that you will ever make, but damn it sure felt good.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

OMG....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

*Fri, May 16*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7

BB Row
135 x 8
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 5
265 x 4

Good Morning
135 x 5
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3

Dips
BW+30 x 8
BW+30 x 7

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 3

BW: 225


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

*Mon, May 19*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 7 (2 sets)
215 x 6
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1

Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 5
165 x 4
175 x 3
185 x 2
195 x 1

Right elbow was hurting, but I canâ??????t remember doing anything to it.    

BB Row
135 x 8
185 x 5
195 x 4
205 x 3
215 x 2
225 x 1

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 4
BW+10 x 4

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 6
185 x 6

BW: 227


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2008)

now do you understand why we have absolutely no idea what you are doing???

You did a 315 squat on friday and then today only hit a 265?  I know you did more overall volume, but why didn't you try for 320 or something like that?

I hope you have a plan, cause your workouts look more convoluted than mine do, and that's hard to do!


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

Hey Trips!!  Looking solid in here.  Are chins palms facing or palms away?  can never keep that straight


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> now do you understand why we have absolutely no idea what you are doing???
> 
> You did a 315 squat on friday and then today only hit a 265?  I know you did more overall volume, but why didn't you try for 320 or something like that?
> 
> I hope you have a plan, cause your workouts look more convoluted than mine do, and that's hard to do!



  I do have a plan, or at least I think I do.

Last week I tried to max out on each of the big 3, just to see where I stood after doing several weeks of full-body workouts.

This week and next are "back-off" weeks.  Some people stay away from the gym.  Others, like me, just scale it back somewhat.  Taking time off doesn't work too well _for me_.

Training will be interrupted over the holiday weekend, so for the next two weeks I'll just be playing around, experimenting with something new.  Once the 2 weeks are up, it's back to being serious.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> Hey Trips!!  Looking solid in here.  Are chins palms facing or palms away?  can never keep that straight



 boiler

I don't know what other people call them, but for me, chins are palms facing me and pull-up are palms facing away.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2008)

I'm assuming you also use chins for biceps and pullups for back??


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

I do the same thing you do when "rest" is needed.  What are your plans for being serious two weeks from now?


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Hey TT... just cruisin through to check out your progress...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm assuming you also use chins for biceps and pullups for back??



 Billie

Pretty much, yes.  I haven't done curls in a long, long time and lat pulldowns don't seem to have the same effect as pullups do.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I do the same thing you do when "rest" is needed.  What are your plans for being serious two weeks from now?



 sox

I haven't decided yet.  There's always old faithful Westside, or an upper/lower split.  Then I start to think about how sucky my squats are, and I wonder if I should try one of the ball-busting squat mega-times a week programs to see if I can make those squat numbers respectable.     Then again, softball season is starting in June, so I don't want my legs to be perpetually fatigued.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey TT... just cruisin through to check out your progress...



 katt

Thanks for cruisin by.  See anything interesting?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

*Wed, May 21*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 5
245 x 4
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1

Deadlifts
295 x 4
315 x 3
335 x 2
355 x 1

I woke up very tired Wed morning, so I just rolled over and went back to sleep.    Got home around 4 in the afternoon and squeezed in a quick workout at home before heading to my sonâ??????s soccer practice.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

I don't think your squat numbers are sucky .... at all..  But I totally know what you're talking about w/softball season..    TOH  has the same problem..  sore legs kinda interferes with the running process...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2008)

katt said:


> But I totally know what you're talking about w/softball season..    TOH  has the same problem..  sore legs kinda interferes with the running process...



 katt

Yeah, waddling around the outfield just isn't how the game should be played.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2008)

The long weekend is just around the corner and I am outta here.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Triple!!! Have a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!
Lookin forward to your new routine!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's Brother Triple!!! Have a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!
> Lookin forward to your new routine!!!



 Arch

Weekend was great.  I didn't work out once.  

Seriously, my kids were in a soccer tournament in Danvers, Mass.  My daughter's team did so-so (1 win, 1 loss, 1 tie) but my son's team made it to the playoffs (3-0 in the round-robin) only to lose by a goal in the playoffs.  Weather was perfect and I got to work on my tan.     And I had a chance to relax with a couple of drinks too, since I had a night off from driving.  

I haven't figured out a new routine yet, so I'm still doing the same thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mon, Jun 2*

Squats
135 x 5
205 x 5
265 x 5
275 x 4
285 x 3
305 x 2

Incline Bench Press
135 x 6
165 x 5
185 x 4
195 x 3
205 x 2
215 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
505 x 1  

BB Row
225 x 5
245 x 4
265 x 3
285 x 2

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 3
BW+35 x 2

Dips
BW+55 x 5
BW+55 x 4
BW+55 x 3
BW+55 x 2

Chin-ups
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3
BW+30 x 2

Hanging Leg Raises
10
8
7

BW: 224


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

ummm....what's wrong with your squats??


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

505, well alright! Good stuff, you are now officially on your way to 600


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, I agree w/Stew... those deadlifts are awesome


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing Deads my Friend!!! Sounds like you had a GREAT time too with the fam!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ummm....what's wrong with your squats??



 Billie

Because they pale in comparison to my deads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> 505, well alright! Good stuff, you are now officially on your way to 600



 Stew

I've been on this road before.    And then I run into a wall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, I agree w/Stew... those deadlifts are awesome



 katt

So can I go to Jamica too?  I can carry your suitcase.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Amazing Deads my Friend!!! Sounds like you had a GREAT time too with the fam!!!



 Arch

We did have a good time.  They love staying in hotels and eating at restaurants, plus they got to go to a water park too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

any chance we may get some vacay pictures??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> any chance we may get some vacay pictures??



 Billie

Unless you want a picture of the soccer team, there's nothing to show.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

*Wed, Jun 4*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 3
265 x 6
275 x 5

SLDL
135 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
195 x 5

BB Row
135 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 5

Dips
*BW+55 x 6* 
BW+55 x 4

Pull-ups
*BW+25 x 6* 
BW+25 x 3

Military Press
105 x 6
115 x 4

Iâ??????m thinking about trying some of those MILF presses that TOH does.  

Chin-ups
*BW+25 x 6* 
BW+25 x 4

Some Pilates stuff at the end for about 15 minutes.

BW: 224

I seemed to be lacking a little energy at the start of the workout, so I decided to do only 2 work sets per exercise.   That probably explains why there was so much left in the tank at the end.  I slept like a rock last night.  Overslept in fact.  Kids missed the bus and I got them to school just in time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2008)

holy crap   thats a lot of weight on your dips, pulluips, and chins!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> holy crap   thats a lot of weight on your dips, pulluips, and chins!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2008)

*Mon, Jun 9*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 4
275 x 6
295 x 3 (What happened to 5 you might ask?    Wasn't happening today!)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 5

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 4 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 4

BB Row
135 x 8
*245 x 6* 
255 x 5

Dips
*BW+60 x 5* 
BW+60 x 2 (That went downhill fast!)

Chin-ups
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 6

BW: 225 â?????? Up a pound and had Chinese food last night.  Coincidence?  

Extremely hot in the gym today, 73 outside at 4:30 am, and not much cooler inside.  I had a good sweat going after the second squat warm-up set, and found myself taking longer between sets as the workout progressed.  

Tried a bit narrower grip on the floor press and felt it more in the tris.  They definitely had an adverse effect on the dips.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

I am very impressed with the rows! That takes good core strength to do that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2008)

again with the chinups and dips


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2008)

*Mon, Jun 23*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 2
255 x 1
265 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 5
230 x 4

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3
BW x 5
BW x 3

Rear Delt Raises
25 x 8
30 x 7

Cardio
Elliptical â?????? 10 minutes

After 2 final weeks of some uninspired full-body workouts, Iâ??????ve gone back to an upper/lower split.  The full-body workouts are OK for a while, but after about 2 months, I had had it.  

BW: 225


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2008)

Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2008)

*Wed, Jun 25*

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2

Rack Deadlift (just below knee)
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 3
455 x 3
495 x 2

SLDL
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 5
265 x 3

Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 8
630 x 8
720 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
50 x 6
55 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
115 x 8

Box Jumps (heights are approximate)
6.5 in. x 10
8 in. x 10
9.5 in. x 10
11 in x 10

First time doing box jumps so I started out rather conservatively.
I didnâ??????t feel the need to fall on my ass the first time.  

BW: 223


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Heya Trips!


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job big guy, still pluggin along!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

lookin good TT!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2008)

IM time has been scarce lately.  I've been working through lunch and at night I've been keeping busy trying to stay ahead of the construction crew that's been putting an addition on my house.

Still doing workouts, although I don't have much time to post them.  I'm doing either full-body, upper/lower or push/pull/legs, depending on how many times I'm getting to the gym (or my basement, where it is ungodly hot lately).  Weight is down to 220 as of this morning and strength is following accordingly.

I'm still getting in my one softball game a week.  We just won our first game of the season this past week after 4 lopsided losses.  We kinda suck this year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2008)

No one has been around TT...but at least you check in once in a while!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

*Let's dust this journal off*

*Mon, Aug 11*

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3 (4 sets)

Floor Press
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Military Press
65 x 6
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
200 x 6 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Box Jumps
20â??? x 12
24â??? x 12
28â??? x 12
32â??? x 6 (2 sets)

Legs were still sore from last Saturdayâ??????s workout, so I didnâ??????t push the jumps.

BW: 222


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

*Wed, Aug 13*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1

 Deadlift
225 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1

Lunge
95 x 6
115 x 6
135 x 4
135 x 4

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6 (3 sets)

Box Jumps
28â??? x 12
32â??? x 10
34â??? x 8
36â??? x 6
36â??? x 4

BW: 222

Tweaked the old back a few weeks ago doing overhead squats.    I donâ??????t even like that exercise, but I was waiting for the squat rack and figured that Iâ??????d warm up with something easy.     This week marks an attempt to get back to heavy lifting (as opposed to that fluff I did the past couple of weeks).


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

Time to talk softball.  It's official.  We suck.    We're 2-7 and we keep finding new ways to lose.  And I swear we're leading the league in injuries.    We've had one sprained shoulder, one split thumb, and I don't know how many leg/quad/hamstring injuries this year.  At least I can say that I'm not one of them.  Knock on wood.

One thing I have noticed is that the weight loss and box jumps have made a difference in my running.  I feel quicker and a couple of the guys on the team have noticed the difference too.  I even scored from second on a fly ball last game, and no, the player didn't fall down.    I think I caught them by surprise.  So at least the hard work in the gym is paying off.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2008)

bout time you're back posting workouts in here, now keep it up you slacker


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2008)

how you been losin the weight?? Still doing sprints?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey TT !


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> bout time you're back posting workouts in here, now keep it up you slacker



 Stewart

I'm going to do my best to keep this thing up to date.  The work crunch is over and I've got my lunch time free to surf IM again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how you been losin the weight?? Still doing sprints?



 Billie

Most of the weight loss I attribute to diet, especially staying away from sweets.  I've also been eating low carb most of the time, but not being obsessive about it.  If pizza appears in front of me, I'm going to eat it.  
But most days are minimal carbs.

I'm still doing sprints, although only once or twice a week.  I'll occasionally get on the elliptical machine on a rainy day.  And the box jumps also do a good job of getting the heart rate up, although usually the legs give out before the lungs do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey TT !



 katt


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2008)

still workin out pretty strong i see  thats good!

i need to post in my journal again


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

*Fri, Aug 15*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 5
BW x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 4 
165 x 5

Hang Clean & Press
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 6
95 x 5
95 x 4

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
250 x 6 (2 sets, form sucked on the last couple of reps in the second set)
230 x 6
230 x 5

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 6 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

BW: 222

Skipped the box jumps since I was supposed to have had a softball game tonight, but got into work and found out it was postponed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> still workin out pretty strong i see  thats good!
> 
> i need to post in my journal again



 Jake

Should I go bump your journal?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice work, trips.  Good to hear you got your game going!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Jake
> 
> Should I go bump your journal?



thanks capt'n

how has life been? hows the little one, do you still get her to workout?


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

Still playing ball huh? Our team actually broke up this year. But we threw a team together to get into ASA B state. We did pretty well we took 5th. For a throw together team thats not to bad at all.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was wondering the same things...does your daughter still join you for workouts on Saturdays?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

how are things  going TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, trips.  Good to hear you got your game going!



 Py


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

PreMier said:


> thanks capt'n
> 
> how has life been? hows the little one, do you still get her to workout?



 PreMier

My life has been mucho hectic this summer.  Having a second floor addition put on the house as well as renovating about half of the first floor.  There are 4 people trying to live in 1 bedroom, kitchen, living room, dining room plus 1 bathroom.   

My daughter lost interest in the lifting after about a month or so.  Progress stalled, the novelty wore off, and that was the end of that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Still playing ball huh? Our team actually broke up this year. But we threw a team together to get into ASA B state. We did pretty well we took 5th. For a throw together team thats not to bad at all.



 DD

Yeah, still playing.  Body aches the day after, but such is life.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I was wondering the same things...does your daughter still join you for workouts on Saturdays?



 Billie

Unfortunately, she lost interest.  Now she spends her free time on IM (Instant Messenger, not Iron Magazine).  

On a more positive note, her improvement as soccer goal keeper was not lost on the coaches.  She has moved up from the B team to the A team for the upcoming season.  This marks the first time she will be playing with the "big kids".


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

*Mon, Aug 25*

Bench Press (superset with BB Row)
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 9

BB Row
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12

Hammer Strength Chest Press (superset with High Row)
90 x 12
110 x 10
100 x 11

Hammer Strength High Row
100 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 12

Hang Clean and Press (superset with pull-ups)
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 9

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 5

Dips (superset with chin-ups)
BW x 12
BW x 8
BW x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 4

Box Jumps
24â??? x 12
28â??? x 10
32â??? x 6 (3 sets)

Cardio
440 yd x 2
120 yd x 4

BW: 224

Yes, it looks wimpy and probably _is_ wimpy.  Just coming back from several days out of the gym.  Self-imposed, just needed a short rest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2008)

*Tue, Aug 26*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 3

 Deadlift
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
155 x 6 
175 x 6
195 x 4

Lunge
115 x 6
115 x 5
115 x 4

Cardio
440 yd x 1
50 yd x 10

BW: 223


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2008)

Last night I played in one of the wildest softball games that I've ever been part of.  After 2 hours and 8 innings of horrible pitching, atrocious fielding, and some incredible stupidity, we prevailed 30-29. 

Our pitcher, who usually walks at most 1 person a game, walked at least a half dozen.  Not to be outdone, the other team (3 pitchers) gave us at least a dozen.  I can't remember all the errors.  There was not a single 1-2-3 inning for either team.  

We got off to a 12-0 lead in the top of the first, only to find ourselves _trailing_ 20-15 after 3.  We'd get close, then they'd pull away.  We went into the 7th inning trailing 27-24, but scored 5 to take the lead by 2.  With their two weakest hitters due to lead off, we were feeling somewhat confident, erroneously as it turned out.

Our pitcher walked the two weak hitters, bringing up their heavy hitters.  The next batter doubled to tie the game, with the winning run on second with no outs.  The next batter grounded out to second to advance the runner to third, bringing up their best hitter.  Earlier in the game he had hit one out of the park, had another caught up against the fence and had been crushing the ball, so we decided to walk him and take our chances with the following batter.

Here comes the stupidity part.  Our pitcher threw two balls well off the plate and then threw a third one outside.  The batter moved and stepped across the plate so he could hit it   and the umpire called him out.  
Now with 2 outs the next batter flied out.  The game remained tied.  We got 1 in the top of the 8th and somehow managed to shut them out in the bottom half of the inning.  Game over!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

that is a really high score for a softball game...


nice supersets on the 25th!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> that is a really high score for a softball game...



 Billie

Yeah, that score was a bit on the high side, although there have been several other high scoring games.  Defense isn't exactly a strong point in this league.  

The team continues to play well, winning Tuesday 16-15 with a run in the bottom of the ninth and last night 28-15.  Playoffs are starting next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

I tried a push/pull/legs split last Thursday, Friday and Saturday since the Labor Day weekend messed up my lifting plans.    I was dragging a bit on leg day, though.  Did a full-body workout yesterday.  Too lazy to post all the details.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey TT

some kick ass workouts in here

what do you think of the box jumps? I am going to start doing them also.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2008)

hiya TT


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> what do you think of the box jumps? I am going to start doing them also.



 Scarface

Long time no see!

They seem to be helping in the fact that my legs never feel sore the day after playing softball.  

I use 2 inch tall stackable plastic steps with a 4 inch top platform.  If I don't get my feet up high enough I usually wind up spilling them all, making a bit of a racket, and generally pissing off the people nearby.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


>


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

Our softball playoffs started last night.  Our first round opponent was the team we beat 30-29 just recently.  Pitching and defense were better for both teams, as reflected in the final score of 10-2 in our favor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mon, Sep 8*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 7
205 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 4
205 x 5
205 x 4
205 x 3

Incline DB Press
80 x 5
80 x 4
80 x 4
65 x 6
65 x 6

Hang Clean and Press
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 5 

BW: 224


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

*Tue, Sep 9*

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 6
BW+25 x 6
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3

BB Row
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 7
200 x 6 (4 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Curls
75 x 6 (4 sets)

Box Jumps
24â??? x 10
28â??? x 10
32â??? x 10
36â??? x 4

BW: 224


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats on the win, and good w/outs to boot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2008)

kick ass workouts TT!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the win, and good w/outs to boot!



 Py

Thanks.  We were having trouble getting enough players to show up, what with travel, injuries, and apathy.  We picked up 4 players around mid-year and they've helped immensely.  I think we finished the season at .500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> kick ass workouts TT!!!!!



 Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Thu, Sep 11*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 3 (pretty bad form on the third rep, so I dropped the weight for the next set)
255 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

 Deadlift
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Lunge
115 x 6
125 x 5

Box Jumps
30â??? x 8 (2 sets)

BW: 223


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Py
> 
> Thanks.  We were having trouble getting enough players to show up, what with travel, injuries, and apathy.  We picked up 4 players around mid-year and they've helped immensely.  I think we finished the season at .500.



You should have let me know.  I'd be good for an inning or two...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Scarface
> 
> Long time no see!
> 
> ...



yes, it has been a while. I see there are quite a few regulars MIA.

I tried the box jumps the other day. I was going to superset them with step-ups, but my legs were beat from doing squats for the first time in 3 months, lol. managed about a 12" box though, not bad but I will be looking to go higher.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

Pylon said:


> You should have let me know.  I'd be good for an inning or two...



 Py

Uh, yeah, let me get back to you on that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> yes, it has been a while. I see there are quite a few regulars MIA.
> 
> I tried the box jumps the other day. I was going to superset them with step-ups, but my legs were beat from doing squats for the first time in 3 months, lol. managed about a 12" box though, not bad but I will be looking to go higher.



 Scar

Sometimes the regulars aren't so regular.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mon, Sep 15*

Bench Press (superset with pull-ups)
135 x 12
205 x 8
205 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 9
BW x 6
BW x 5

Close Grip Bench Press (superset with HS Low Rows)
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 6

Hammer Strength Low Row
200 x 8 (3 sets)

Incline DB Press (superset with BB Rows)
60 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

BB Rows
185 x 8 (3 sets)

Dips (superset with chin-ups)
BW x 8 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

BW: 226


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2008)

those are some strong BB rows!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice numbers all around!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2008)

30 inch box jumps......the Trips has hops!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2008)

*Wed, Sep 17*

Squats
135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3

 Deadlift
405 x 1

SLDL
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
BW+30 x 6
BW+45 x 6
BW+60 x 6 (2 sets)

BW: 224


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

umm...workouts??... lol

30" box jumps are putting my box jumps to complete and utter shame! great job TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> umm...workouts??... lol



 Scarface

I've been busy.  Too busy to post, not too busy to workout.

As I mentioned earlier, I'm having some renovations done to the house.  Most of the work has been contracted out, but I've taken on a couple of the tasks.  

My recent one was putting down hardwood floors in the kid's bedrooms.  Check out my gallery for proof.


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi TT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

katt

Welcome back to you!  Now, where's TOH?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

Softball playoffs continue.  We lost our second game 11-2.  Not much to say about it other than we had a 1-0 lead before they came to bat.   
I had a quiet night, 0-for-1 (fielder's choice) and 2 walks.  The fielder's choice should have been a hit, but some stupid baserunning wiped it out.    With runners on 2nd and 3rd with 1 out, I hit a grounder in the hole between short and third.  The shortstop made the stop, but had no chance to throw out either the runner going home or me at first.  But the runner on second decided to try for third and was thrown out easily.  

The third game was much better.  We scored 14 in the top of the first and cruised to a 32-15 win.  Everybody was hitting the ball.  I was 5-for-5 (triple, double, 3 singles) plus a walk.


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> katt
> 
> Welcome back to you!  Now, where's TOH?




focused on hunting right now.... he's working out, just not posting yet


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

Cliff Notes version of recent workouts:

Sat 9/20 - Push
Mon 9/22 - Pull
Thu 9/25 - Legs
Sat 9/27 - Push
Mon 9/29 - Pull

Add in the work on the house, an occasional softball game, 3 soccer practices a week with my son's team and you can see why posting time is minimal.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

Still playing softball? I bet I have played a total of 30 games this year, pretty pathetic considering last year I played like 300!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2008)

Softball season came to a close with a loss in the final game (double elimination) of the playoffs.    It's wait until next year for us.  

Soccer season ended a couple of weeks ago, so my running has been reduced.  I've gained 4 lbs in that time.  

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family too TT......gain 4 more pounds tomorrow, it's ok, it's a holiday


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 26, 2008)

damn TT....where ya been hidin?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

he hasnt been working out.. so he is afraid!


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

He's taking a little time off ?...


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

ok, tt, im back. now where the fuck are you at?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

where are the big numbers TT?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> damn TT....where ya been hidin?



 Billie

Not hiding.  Just occasionally lurking.  Life got busy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> he hasnt been working out.. so he is afraid!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

katt said:


> He's taking a little time off ?...



 katt

Time off from IM.  That's all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok, tt, im back. now where the fuck are you at?



 TOH


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> where are the big numbers TT?



 Scar

If it's big numbers you're looking for, check out the journals of Stewart and soxmuscle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

I went through a period where I was having constant back stiffness.  I normally had a little the day or two after heavy DLs, but this was well beyond the normal case.  So I backed off on all the suspects (squats, various DLs, GMs) but the stiffness was still there.  It wasn't until I stopped doing bent-over rows that the problem went away.

This annoyed me greatly since I think bent-over rows are a great exercise and I actually liked doing them.  However, they are now on my banned list and until such time as the gym purchases a chest-supported row, I'll have to make do with other exercises.

End of whining.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

*Mon, Dec 15*

Squats
135 x 6
205 x 9 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
205 x 4 (6 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 6
210 x 4 (6 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5

Lateral Raise
25 x 7 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+45 x 4 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2008)

*Wed, Dec 17*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
220 x 7 (5 sets)

 Deadlift
395 x 1 (6 sets)

SLDL
235 x 5 (3 sets)

Box Jumps
30â??? x 8
32â??? x 6 (3 sets)
34â??? x 4

Step-ups
28â??? x 6
28â??? x 5
28â??? x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Scar
> 
> If it's big numbers you're looking for, check out the journals of Stewart and soxmuscle.



Actually I would suggest DLDave's journal to see what big numbers really are.  Mine are a mere pittance compared to his....

Good to see you back by the way TT.  Hopefully you can make an appearance at least every few days or so from now on.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, how I miss seeing all of your weird and strange workout parameters, 225 x 7 (6 sets), 205 x 4 (5 sets), 250 x 2 (10 sets), lol.  Are you doing that top secret super duper Russian Smolov commie workout again?


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey TT,, I know how it goes taking time off from IM... I did the same thing.. sort of.  

I gotta start posting regular again now that we are full-force in the gym... but it's so hard to sit at the computer and sort through journals when you know you could be (and should be) spending your time doing something constructive.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome back captn


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Oh, how I miss seeing all of your weird and strange workout parameters, 225 x 7 (6 sets), 205 x 4 (5 sets), 250 x 2 (10 sets), lol.  Are you doing that top secret super duper Russian Smolov commie workout again?



 Stew

Very good.    I'm impressed that you remember the name of the squat routine.  Not sure about the top secret super duper part though.  

Anyway, I'm giving this another shot in an effort to get my squats back to respectability.  I hope to be smarter this time and lower the volume of the rest of my workouts so I don't burn out so fast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey TT,, I know how it goes taking time off from IM... I did the same thing.. sort of.
> 
> I gotta start posting regular again now that we are full-force in the gym... but it's so hard to sit at the computer and sort through journals when you know you could be (and should be) spending your time doing something constructive.



 katt

You and me both!  And get TOH back to it as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> welcome back captn





 Jake


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2008)

*Fri, Dec 19*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
235 x 5 (7 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
195 x 7 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
195 x 7
195 x 5 (failed, that was intended to be a set of 7)

Hammer Strength High Row
140 x 8
210 x 7 (4 sets)

Hang Clean and Press
95 x 4
105 x 4 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2008)

This week was supposed to be the week I tested my squat 1 RM.  It turned out to be 305.     Didn't quite get the 40-50 lb increase the program touted.  

Squatting 4 times a week is tough, especially the 10x3 a day after 7x5.     I haven't decided if I'm going to persue the rest of the program.  I'm supposed to take it easy for the next 2 weeks, so I've got a little time before deciding.

Since I was checking my squat 1RM, I decided to see where my bench and DL were too.  Bench topped out at 285 while DL was at 425.  Not very spectacular.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

shit, those are all good lifts


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess I need to get my ass back in gear! 

425 dead ain't happening for me.  Great job TT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

katt said:


>


 
Hey Katt, not my journal but good to see you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

PreMier said:


> shit, those are all good lifts


U2 Pre


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2009)

hey jd, how are you doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

Well if it weren't for katt, PreMier and JD, this journal would turn into nothing but cobwebs.   

 everyone!

Sorry I missed one of your rare appearances JD.  Good to see you're still around.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

*Mon, Jan 19*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 15

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
140 x 8
230 x 5 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5

Lateral Raise
30 x 7
30 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+30 x 6 (4 sets)

BB Curls
70 x 6 (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2009)

*Wed, Jan 21*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 20
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 3

Deadlifts
295 x 1 (10 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
195 x 5 (4 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (4 sets)
BW x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mon, Feb 16*

Warmup Circuit  3 reps each exercise with 125 lb (3 sets)
Power Clean
Front Squat
Push Press
Romanian Deadlift
Barbell Rows
Back Squat

Squat
245 x 5 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Rack Deadlifts
365 x 3 (4 sets)

Bench Press
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+50 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+50 x 2.75 (didn???t quite make it all the way up)
BW+50 x 2

Dips
55 x 4 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
25 x 4 (2 sets)
25 x 3

Abs
Crunches ??? 2 sets
Reverse crunches ??? 2 sets

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 1 min warmup, 9 minutes x 40 seconds fast, 20 seconds recovery


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2009)

nice workout captain

how have things been?


----------



## the other half (Feb 17, 2009)

nice workout. tt

goodmornings still scare me!
someday i may put them back into the workout.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

i did gm's yesterday.  i started a westside routine 

today good morning my ass!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice workout captain
> 
> how have things been?



 Jake

Things are hectic as usual.  Last weekend was the first completely work-free weekend in a month.    Early morning remains "me time" though and nothing is going to stop me from getting up early and hitting the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> nice workout. tt
> 
> goodmornings still scare me!
> someday i may put them back into the workout.



 Thanks, TOH!

Just make sure you keep really strict form when doing them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i did gm's yesterday.  i started a westside routine
> 
> today good morning my ass!





I wonder who named them "good mornings".  "Painful morning afters" would be better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

*Wed, Feb 18*

Warmup Circuit  3 reps each exercise with 135 lb (2 sets)
Power Clean
Romanian Deadlift
Barbell Row
Deadlift
Push Press
Back Squat

Squat
255 x 4 (3 sets)

 Romanian Deadlift
205 x 4 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 5 (2 sets)

Incline Bench Press
185 x 5
195 x 5

Hammer Strength High Row
230 x 5 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
35 x 3 (4 sets)

Box Jumps
30??? x 8
32??? x 5 (3 sets)

Abs
Crunches ??? 2 sets
Reverse crunches ??? 2 sets

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 1 min warmup, 5 sets x 60 seconds fast, 60 seconds recovery


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2009)

now that things have quieted down for you, will you be posting your workouts more regularly?  We all miss those crazy ass schemes you do


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> now that things have quieted down for you, will you be posting your workouts more regularly?  We all miss those crazy ass schemes you do



 Stewart14

I'm sure going to try.  Now that I'm not working through lunch I've got a little more internet surfing time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

*Fri, Feb 20*

Warmup Circuit  3 reps each exercise with 135 lb (2 sets)
Power Clean
Front Squat
Barbell Row
Push Press
Back Squat
Good Mornings

Squat
225 x 3
275 x 3 (3 sets)
275 x 2

Deadlift
365 x 3 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 4 (3 sets)

Bench Press
225 x 4 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
250 x 4 (3 sets)

Behind Neck Press
95 x 4 (3 sets)

Dips
40 x 5

Chin-ups
20 x 5

Abs
Reverse crunches ??? 2 sets
Crunches ??? 2 sets


That concludes my low rep week.  
Next week it will be in the 6-8 rep range.  
It will also be an upper/lower split as opposed to full-body.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2009)

*Mon, Feb 23*

Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 6 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 5 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
70 x 8 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
210 x 8 (3 sets)

Shrugs
295 x 8 (3 sets)

DB Overhead Press
40 x 7
35 x 7

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 7 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
195 x 6

Chin-ups
BW+15 x 5
BW x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 6

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 1 min warmup, 6 sets x 60 seconds fast, 60 seconds recovery


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey trips!
how's things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey trips!
> how's things?



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2009)

*Wed, Feb 25*

Warmup Circuit  6 reps each exercise with 115 lb
Power Clean
Front Squat
Romanian Deadlift
Back Squat
Good Morning

Squat
185 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 4

Deadlift
315 x 4
335 x 4

Romanian Deadlift
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
155 x 8 (2 sets)

Cardio
Squat Tabatas ??? 135 x 7, 7, 5, 5 (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)   Endurance sucks.  

A somewhat disappointing workout.  Legs felt very fatigued throughout the workout.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2009)

workout looks good, even though you think your endurance sucks ass....

At least I post_* nice*_ things on peoples journals..... geez......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2009)

what??? I said I got dibs on you...THAT was nice, wasnt it?


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what??? I said I got dibs on you...THAT was nice, wasnt it?



you would think so. she is kind of testy with this diet thing going on.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

TT, how do you like the tabatas stuff.
i saw an article in one of the mags about it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2009)

katt said:


> workout looks good, even though you think your endurance sucks ass....
> 
> At least I post_* nice*_ things on peoples journals..... geez......



  Rut-roh.  katt's not happy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what??? I said I got dibs on you...THAT was nice, wasnt it?



You got dibs on katt?    Did you at least clean them off?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2009)

the other half said:


> TT, how do you like the tabatas stuff.
> i saw an article in one of the mags about it.



 other half

They're humbling, that's for sure.  I got the idea from some website (PreMier's journal had the link) and decided to give them a try.  I had worked up to 3 minutes getting a total of about 30-32 reps (this was during the time when I wasn't posting my workouts on a regular basis) and have just resumed doing them.  The article recommended front squats, but I prefer back.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You got dibs on katt?  Did you at least clean them off?


heck no!
That's like staking a claim!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2009)

*Fri, Feb 27*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
250 x 6
260 x 6
270 x 6 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4 

BB Overhead Press
105 x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 6
205 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4

Abs
Reverse crunches ??? 2 sets
Crunches ??? 2 sets


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice workout TT... we did clean and presses yesterday.. and holy heck my traps are so sore today !!!   

I'm thinking I'll have to do those more often.. but maybe separate them out.. I can definitely do more on the cleans than presses..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

katt said:


> I can definitely do more on the cleans than presses..



Same here, katt.  Overhead pressing isn't one of my strong points.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sat, Feb 28*

Squat
135 x 7
185 x 7
225 x 7
245 x 4

Deadlift
315 x 5
315 x 4

Romanian Deadlift
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Cardio
Squat Tabatas ??? 135 x 7, 6, 5, 4 (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)

Pressed for time, so short and sweet it was.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tue, Mar 3*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5 (3 sets)
225 x 4 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 4
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+30 x 5 (3 sets)
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3

1 arm DB Row
90 x 5
100 x 5 (4 sets)

Skull-crushers
70 x 8
80 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Cardio
Cardio for the past couple of days has been shoveling snow.  

This was supposed to have been Monday's workout, but I just wasn't in the mood to deal with the ice and snow at that hour.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

*Wed, Mar 4*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 6
255 x 5 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
295 x 5 (5 sets)

Cardio
Squat Tabatas ??? 135 x 7, 7, 5, 5, 3 (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)  Up to 2.5 minutes 

Box Jumps
28??? x 10
32??? x 6 (2 sets)
32??? x 4

Ab Crunch Machine
135 x 6 (3 sets)

Hyperextensions
70 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2009)

that is so weird to read about you shoveling and looking at your ava. but i feel your pain, i had to shovel last week one day, im really hoping that it is the last time this year.

workouts are looking plenty strong!!!!
that looks like a pretty killer workout today.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2009)

how was the squatting tabatas?  i bet i would shit my pants!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

what the hell are squat tabatas?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2009)

the other half said:


> that is so weird to read about you shoveling and looking at your ava. but i feel your pain, i had to shovel last week one day, im really hoping that it is the last time this year.
> 
> workouts are looking plenty strong!!!!
> that looks like a pretty killer workout today.



 TOH

The avi is to remind me that better days are ahead.  

That leg workout had me hobbling yesterday.  Stairs were not any fun and with my office being on the second floor and everywhere else I go on the first, well, you get the picture.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2009)

PreMier said:


> how was the squatting tabatas?  i bet i would shit my pants!



 Jake

They're fun, in a sadistic sort of way.  

While I was doing them, 2 other guys were using the Smith machine next to the power cage where I was.  When I was done, one of them said to me "Remind me _never_ to work out with you".


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> what the hell are squat tabatas?



 sox

I actually found the link to this article in PreMier's journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2009)

*Fri, Mar 6*

Incline Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
215 x 5
215 x 4
205 x 6

Hammer Strength High Row
140 x 8
180 x 6
270 x 8
280 x 6 (2 sets)
280 x 5 (3 sets)

Floor Press
205 x 5 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+35 x 3

Military Press
95 x 7
95 x 6 (2 sets)

Abs
Reverse crunches ??? 2 sets
Crunches ??? 2 sets

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 1 minute warmup, 12 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Jake
> 
> They're fun, in a sadistic sort of way.
> 
> While I was doing them, 2 other guys were using the Smith machine next to the power cage where I was.  When I was done, one of them said to me "Remind me _never_ to work out with you".



lol thats awesome


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2009)

*Sun, Mar 8*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
365 x 3 (3 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 7, 5, 5, 5, 4, 4 

Good Mornings
135 x 6 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
150 x 8 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
75 x 6
75 x 5

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 1 minute warmup, 10 minutes of 40 seconds fast + 20 seconds recovery


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2009)

*Mon, Mar 9*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
215 x 8
225 x 5

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
230 x 8
240 x 7 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 8
195 x 6

1 arm DB Row
80 x 8
85 x 8

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 8 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 5 minutes easy.  Had intentions of doing some more intervals but legs were dead from yesterday.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2009)

i bet, so the tabatas make them really sore?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it was the combination of the heavy squats and deads, then the tabatas (increased to 3 minutes worth) and finally the intervals that did me in.  Legs seem much better today, so we'll see how tomorrow's leg workout goes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

*Wed, Mar 11*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 4
285 x 2

Deadlifts
315 x 5 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 8, 7, 5, 5, 4, 4

Ab Crunch Machine
135 x 8 (3 sets)

Hyperextensions
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 4

Not much energy for this workout.  It felt like I was coming down with something, and as it turned out, I felt worse on Friday, so skipped that day's workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

*Sun, Mar 15*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
325 x 3 (5 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 6, 5, 4, 4 
Rest 3 minutes
135 x 5, 4, 3

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 10
135 x 8
160 x 7

Hyperextensions
75 x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

*Mon, Mar 16*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+35 x 3 (3 sets)

1 arm DB Row
105 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 5

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3


There!  All caught up with the workouts.


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

dam u , how come you get to do chins with weights. i am getting such a mental block on them right now it sucks. but yet i put 25 lbs on my dips and did almost as many as bw. wtf. i think it helps keep me from leaning to far forward.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Wed, Mar 18*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

Good Mornings
185 x 5
205 x 4 (2 sets)
205 x 3

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 8, 6, 5, 4, 4, 4

45 degree Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 8
630 x 8

Fried!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

the other half said:


> dam u , how come you get to do chins with weights. i am getting such a mental block on them right now it sucks. but yet i put 25 lbs on my dips and did almost as many as bw. wtf. i think it helps keep me from leaning to far forward.



 TOH

Some days I do them with added weight, sometimes without.  I still can't get past 7 or 8 unweighted, but felt I needed some more intensity, so I started doing them with +5 lbs.  Gotta start somewhere, right?  I choose a weight based on how many reps I am aiming for.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

nice deads! no wonder you have that name.

cap'n


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang TT,, that's some weight there.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

excellent chins TT. but those deads.. .. nice singles!

this is going to be a random question, but do you workout at home?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice deads! no wonder you have that name.
> 
> cap'n


y'aaaaarrrrr, matey! be some fine liftin'


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice deads! no wonder you have that name.
> 
> cap'n



 Pre

It felt good to get back to 2xBW.  Now to get back to 500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

katt said:


> Dang TT,, that's some weight there.



 katt

Thanks.  That's the first heavy day in while that I've felt really good.  Now I just need more of them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent chins TT. but those deads.. .. nice singles!
> 
> this is going to be a random question, but do you workout at home?



 Scar

Chins and pullups have always been a thorn in my side.  Progress seems to take forever.

Most of my workouts are at a gym.  I do have some minimal equipment at home which I can use when I can't make it to the gym for whatever reason.  I like working out at the gym better since there are less distractions and the equipment is better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> y'aaaaarrrrr, matey! be some fine liftin'



 Burner

  Have you become a pirate since going overseas?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fri, Mar 20*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 10 
BW x 8
BW x 6 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
70 x 8
80 x 7

1 arm DB Row
105 x 8 (2 sets)

Military Press
95 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
8 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery
4 minutes cooldown


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Have you become a pirate since going overseas?


yaaaar! Just sailin' the world, be lookin fer lasses to surrender the booty!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

*Sun, Mar 22*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 5
255 x 5 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
365 x 3 (3 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 7, 5, 5, 4 

Good Mornings
135 x 8
155 x 8 (2 sets)

Hyperextensions
75 x 7
75 x 6 (3 sets)

Cardio
200 yd jog
8 sets of 50 yd sprint followed by 50 yd walk
200 yd jog


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2009)

*Mon, Mar 23*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
215 x 5 (2 sets)
215 x 4 (2 sets)
215 x 3

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 4 (3 sets)
BW+35 x 3

Military Press
105 x 5
105 x 4

1 arm Barbell Row
115 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+40 x 5 (2 sets)
BW+40 x 3

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice lookin' workout, trips!
BIG #'s on the CGBP!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice lookin' workout, trips!
> BIG #'s on the CGBP!



 Burner

Thanks.  Lockouts are still my downfall on the bench press.  Doing everything I can to strengthen the tris.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2009)

*Wed, Mar 25*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 2
305 x 1
315 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 6, 6, 5, 5, 5, 4


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2009)

nice *HEAVY* day!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

what he said


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice *HEAVY* day!!



 Jake

Yeah, that was one of the better workouts recently.  Sometimes the old body does cooperate.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

Burner

 Dev - Welcome back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fri, Mar 27*

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6 (3 sets)
205 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 9
BW x 7
BW x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 5

Incline DB Press
85 x 6 (2 sets)

1 arm DB Row
120 x 6
120 x 5

Dips
BW+30 x 7
BW+30 x 5

Hammer Curls
35 x 6 (2 sets)

Cardio - Elliptical
2 minute warmup
10 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery
5 minutes cooldown

Not too bad.  Legs were still feeling the effects from Wednesday's workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sat, Mar 28*

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5

Box Squats (technically cinder block squats, but close enough  )
185 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 6
205 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mon, Mar 30*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 (barely, form was pretty bad on the 3rd rep)
275 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
225 x 3 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+40 x 2

Military Press
115 x 5
115 x 4

1 arm Barbell Row
125 x 6
135 x 4
135 x 3 (3 sets)

Lateral Raise
20 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+45 x 6
BW+45 x 5
BW+45 x 4

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice looking workout, bud! How long did that take?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

this is from back a few posts, but I always thought you worked out at home, don't know why

solid work up there TT, your bis must have been fried after the pullups and then chins!


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Chins & pullups??? you're nuts!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice looking workout, bud! How long did that take?



 Burner

Counting stretching and warmups, 75 minutes.  I don't list all the prelimary stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> this is from back a few posts, but I always thought you worked out at home, don't know why
> 
> solid work up there TT, your bis must have been fried after the pullups and then chins!



 Scarface

I do have some equipment at home and sometimes I will workout at home on the weekends.  But during the week I workout early in the AM and I don't want to be making noise while everyone else is asleep.  For lower body stuff, I have enough equipment to get a decent workout, but upper body workouts at home suffer.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> Chins & pullups??? you're nuts!



 katt

They're my weakest link, therefore I try to get those 2 exercises into almost every upper body workout.  And yes, I've been accused of being that before.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Counting stretching and warmups, 75 minutes. I don't list all the prelimary stuff.


hey bud!
That's what I'm afraid of...I need to keep my workouts to 30-40minutes max, due to my working out during the work day. (can't get up WAY early like u..plus, may work towards a couple mile run/jog...whatever prior to work now that its getting wrmer out)
And the place is PACKED when I get off work.
So am gonna have to learn to eitther become a master of compound sets or stick to the 1 BP per workout...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2009)

*Wed, Apr 1*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 2

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 7, 6, 5, 5

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 10
135 x 10
160 x 6
160 x 5

Hyperextensions
80 x 5 (4 sets)

Box Jumps
30??? x 8
32??? x 8
34??? x 3
34??? x 2

I wish I were fooling, but this workout was horrible.  Lower back was really stiff and squats felt awkward.  Even the 245 lb felt heavy.  So I skipped the DLs and went straight to GMs in an attempt to get _something_ out of the workout.  Sure wish I knew what it was that I did to cause it.


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2009)

there are good days and not-so-good days....   It'll be better next time


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

katt said:


> there are good days and not-so-good days....   It'll be better next time



 katt

As long as the good days outnumber the not-so-good days, I'm happy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

*Sun, Apr 5*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 5

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 1 (5 sets)

I never figured out what was causing the back aches but not working out for a few days made them go away.  Even so, I wasn???t tempted to overdo it the first time back.  It doesn???t appear that squats or DLs were the problem.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

*Mon, Apr 6*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
230 x 5 (5 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+35 x 4
BW+35 x 3
BW+25 x 4
BW+25 x 3

DB Overhead Press
25 x 6
35 x 6
40 x 6

1 arm Lat Pulldowns (plates x reps, 1 plate = 10, 12, or 15 lb depending on who I ask  )
5 x 6
6 x 6
7 x 6

Dips
BW+25 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 4

Cardio - Elliptical
2 minute warmup
10 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery
2 minutes cooldown

Pull-ups were disappointing, but still no recurrence of the back ache.  Not wishing to press my luck, I switched to a chest-supported row for this workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2009)

*Wed, Apr 8*

Squats
135 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Good Mornings
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Squat Tabatas (20 seconds squat, 10 seconds rest)
135 x 8, 6, 5, 5, 5, 4

Although the back felt fine, I was still a little gun-shy and so kept the weights slightly conservative, not willing to push to the max.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2009)

Back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

wait...what????


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Back in a couple of weeks.



Guess I should have said a couple of months. 


Here's the Cliff's Notes version.

April
Vacation 
Miami
Cruise
Buffets 
San Juan
Buffets
St Thomas
Buffets
St Maartin
Buffets
Home
Coughing
Not enough sleep
No workouts
More coughing
Doctor
Bronchitis
Antibiotics
Still more coughing
Still not enough sleep
Still no workouts  
May
Different antibiotics
Better
Sleeping 
Resume workouts 
Weak
Business travel
Back home
No new work 
Back on travel
New gym
Eating better
Workouts progressing
Finally posting in this journal


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Guess I should have said a couple of months.
> 
> 
> Here's the Cliff's Notes version.
> ...


 
best post ever.  

Well, not really so much the stuff that happened, minus the buffets and all, just the actual post


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

I dunno...never underestimate the power of a good buffet....


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

oh dude... I need your vaca's ..

Miami??   Holy Hell.. I'd be tearing it up in south beach.. lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome back TT... Now maybe I need to come back to the fold.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2009)

*Wed, Jun 24*

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 1 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
165 x 5 (3 sets)

Seated Calve Raises
45 x 15
90 x 12 (3 sets)

Leg Extensions
100 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 10

Seated Leg Curl
80 x 12
90 x 12 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
8 plates x 12
10 plates x 10 (2 sets)

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
9 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery

Current goal:  Maintain my sanity.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice goal.....good luck with that


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

hiya trips!
good lookin' workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

*Thu, Jun 25*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 7
205 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press
110 x 8
120 x 8
130 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 8

Military Press
70 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 5

Skull-crushers
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

*Fri, Jun 26*

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
230 x 7 (3 sets)
230 x 5

Cable Row
11 plates x 8
13 x 7 (3 sets)
13 x 6

Rack DL (knee-high)
225 x 5
315 x 4
385 x 2

Barbell Curl
75 x 8 (2 sets)
75 x 6

Hammer Curls
35 x 8
40 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mon, Jun 29*

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3

Squats
185 x 9 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
335 x 1 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 15
100 x 12 (4 sets)

Leg Extensions
120 x 10 (2 sets)

Seated Leg Curl
100 x 10 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 12
11 x 10
11 x 10
11 x 9

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 8 (2 sets)

Reverse Crunch
3 sets of 10

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
10 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, you just continue to bring it.  Well done!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

Py

Thanks.  Now that I've somewhat settled into my routine, I'm looking for more consistency.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tue, Jun 30*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 8
150 x 7
150 x 5

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 8
200 x 8
210 x 7

Hammer Strength Military Press  (something different!)
50 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
165 x 6
165 x 5 (2 sets)

Skull-crushers
60 x 8
60 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises
10
8

Abs somewhat sore from yesterday.  These were a struggle.

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
11 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Looks like fun!



Yes, if by _fun _you mean want to go home and take a nap.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

*Wed, Jul 1*

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6, 5, 5, 4, 4

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4, 3, 3

Chin-ups
BW x 5, 4, 3, 3, 3

Rack DL (knee-high)
315 x 5
365 x 5 (2 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 8 (4 sets)

Chest Supported Row
90 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 8
120 x 5 (struggled with this weight, back was starting to get tired at this point)

Cable Row
13 plates x 7 (2 sets)
13 x 6

Barbell Curls
70 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 6

Hammer Strength Curls (A new machine to play with!   )
50 x 7 (2 sets)
50 x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a LOT of pulling!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes, if by _fun _you mean want to go home and take a nap.



Yup, that's how I meant it.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy crap!     You just made my workout look like a beginners...

Nice job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a LOT of pulling!!!



 YM

Thanks, I just sort of got on a roll and kept going until I ran out of time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Holy crap!     You just made my workout look like a beginners...
> 
> Nice job!



 katt

Thankee!  I just like High volume workouts. They seem to do more for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

*Fri, Jul 3*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 (2 sets)
255 x 2
275 x 1

Deadlifts
365 x 1 (2 sets)
375 x 1
385 x 1 (slowly inching back to 400)

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 15
90 x 15
115 x 8 (3 sets)

Ab Crunch
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 10
135 x 6 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
12 plates x 8 
11 x 9
11 x 8
11 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

*Sat, Jul 4*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 2 (2 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4

Military Press
95 x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 8
250 x 5 (2 sets)

Dips
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 3

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
12 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery


Fireworks, food and drink!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

*Mon, Jul 6*

Box Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6 (5 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (5 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 15
115 x 15
135 x 9 (2 sets)
135 x 8 (3 sets)

Leg Extensions
130 x 10
130 x 8

Seated Leg Curl
110 x 10 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 12
12 x 10
12 x 10
12 x 9

Hanging Leg Raises
10, 8, 6, 6

Cardio - Elliptical
10 minutes of the ???Strength??? program


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tue, Jul 7*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
90 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
150 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Decline Press
210 x 8
220 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press
165 x 7
175 x 6
175 x 5

Skull-crushers
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6

Cardio - Elliptical
12 minutes of the ???Cardio??? program

That???s it for today.  Short and sweet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Tue, Jul 7*
> 
> Thats it for today. Short and sweet.


That is sweet  

How do you like the HS stuff?  You obviously went light today.  I have always liked the HS incline.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> How do you like the HS stuff?



 JD

I like Hammer Strength equipment.  

The gym I go to Mon-Thu has quite a few HS machines, mostly upper body.  For lower body stuff, it's primarily Cybex with a couple of Icarian ones.  In a separate area they also have Cybex and Nautilus machines set up circuit style.

The gym when I'm home has only 3 Hammer Strength machines - a chest press which I don't like, plus a high row and low row which I do use.  The rest of their stuff is Cybex (OK) and Free Motion (I don't like and don't use.)  In a separate area they have Cybex machines, circuit style.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2009)

*Wed, Jul 8*

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6, 5, 4

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5, 4, 3

Chest Supported Row
90 x 8
115 x 8 (2 sets)
115 x 7 (2 sets)

Cable Row 
7 plates x 8
6 x 8 (3 sets)
Used a wider grip attachment this time ??? what a difference! Had to cut the amount of weight in half.

Hammer Strength Shrugs (Didn???t really like the feel of this one.)
180 x 8 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
45 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 7
65 x 6

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
30 x 10
35 x 9 (2 sets)
35 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Trips!
Nice lookn' workouts!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

back at it now, eh TT? were you taking a break from the weights or taking a break from posting? either way, your workouts don't seem to have suffered (if you took some time off, that is)!

I'd love you have your ability to do wide grip, medium grip, then chins, back to back to back, awesome stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

Triple, hope all is well my Friend, still movin insane #'s I see!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Trips!
> Nice lookn' workouts!



 Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> back at it now, eh TT? were you taking a break from the weights or taking a break from posting? either way, your workouts don't seem to have suffered (if you took some time off, that is)!
> 
> I'd love you have your ability to do wide grip, medium grip, then chins, back to back to back, awesome stuff



 Scarface

I took a break from posting and the workouts took a hit while I battled bronchitis during late April and early May.  Didn't get to post the workouts from last week either since I had the week off and was entertaining relatives, not to mention all the contention of using the computer.  Back at work now, so I hope to get caught up on the posting.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Triple, hope all is well my Friend, still movin insane #'s I see!!!



 Arch

All is as well as can be.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

*Mon, Jul 13* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
225 x 1


*Tue, Jul 14* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4 (2 sets)
235 x 3 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5
205 x 4 (2 sets)
205 x 3

Overhead Press
85 x 8 (2 sets)


*Wed, Jul 15* ??? Water park


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thu, Jul 16* - Pull

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4, 4, 4

Chin-ups
BW x 4, 4, 3, 3, 3

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 8
180 x 6
200 x 6 (3 sets)

Cable Row 
8 plates x 8
10 x 8
12 x 6 (3 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 6
255 x 5 (5 sets)

BB Curls
70 x 6
80 x 5
80 x 4

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
14 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery

*Fri, Jul 17* ??? Science Museum  

That takes care of vacation week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sat, Jul 18* - Legs

Squats
135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 5
255 x 3
275 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1 (finally made it back to 400, now to see if 500 is still there)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 5

Hyperextensions
50 x 6 (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 15
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 4

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 15
115 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 9

Farmer???s Walks
Each lap is about 140 steps
1 lap each with 25, 30, 35 and 40 lb DBs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

*Mon, Jul 20* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
215 x 7
215 x 5
195 x 6
195 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press
110 x 7
100 x 8 (2 sets)
100 x 6

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
90 x 7 (2 sets)
90 x 6 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8 (2 sets)
135 x 7

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 8
180 x 7 (2 sets)

Skull-crushers
50 x 8
50 x 6

Seated Dips (machine)
185 x 7
185 x 5

No cardio ??? legs still fried from Saturday


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2009)

I bet them wheels are still FRIED!!! Excellent TT!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Jul 20* - Push
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


Solid wo as usual


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I bet them wheels are still FRIED!!! Excellent TT!!!


HEY Arch! Long time buddy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I bet them wheels are still FRIED!!! Excellent TT!!!



 Arch

You are correct!    It wasn't until Thursday that they finally were back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid wo as usual



 JD

Thanks, JD.  I'm trying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2009)

*Wed, Jul 22* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6, 5, 4, 4, 4

Chin-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4, 4, 3

Shrugs
225 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 7
295 x 6 (2 sets)

Chest Supported Row
115 x 8
125 x 6 (2 sets)

Cable Row 
10 plates x 8
12 x 8
13 x 6 (3 sets)

BB Curls
60 x 8
70 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Curls
25 x 8
30 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
35 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 10 (2 sets)
50 x 8

Cardio - Elliptical
15 minutes of the ???Interval??? program


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2009)

That's me, after having woken up at 3:45 this morning, driving to the gym, only to find a locked gym and 3 other people waiting outside.  The person who was supposed to open up never showed and after 30 minutes of waiting, I left.  So no leg workout today which will mess up my planned workout schedule for the weekend.

Rant over.  But I'm still pissed.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2009)

I would be furious too, that is bull, especially when they know your relying on them to get there on time!!! You want I should Smite them???


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd be livid if that happened, especially from waking up at 3:45am and that happening.

hell, I get mad when I don't get the piece of equipment I want right away

workouts are looking strong TT


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I would be furious too, that is bull, especially when they know your relying on them to get there on time!!! You want I should Smite them???



 Smite Master

If I knew who didn't show up, I'd consider taking you up on your offer.    The woman who usually opens was on vacation, and I have no idea who the fill-in was supposed to be.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I'd be livid if that happened, especially from waking up at 3:45am and that happening.
> 
> hell, I get mad when I don't get the piece of equipment I want right away
> 
> workouts are looking strong TT



 Scarface

And to make matters worse, it wasn't as if I could go back to sleep.  Fortunately, it's back to normal this week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

*Fri, Jul 24* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (4 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 7

Cable Crunch
8 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
11 plates x 8

Cardio - Elliptical
20 minutes of the ???strength??? program

That ???tweak??? I felt on Wednesday apparently was more than just a ???tweak???.  On the third set of squats I felt the same sensation, so I just did a few easy exercises, some cardio, and called it quits.  Advil was my friend over the weekend, and today I think it???s back to normal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

*Mon, Jul 27* - Push

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 5 (2 sets)
205 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
110 x 6
130 x 6
140 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
90 x 6
100 x 6 (2 sets)
105 x 6

Dips
BW x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 4

Cybex Seated Triceps Extension
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Hanging Reverse Crunch
8, 6, 3

Hanging Leg Raise
8, 6

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
12 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

*Mon, Jul 27* - Evening

Cardio - Sprints
130 yd x 6
100 yd x 2

Followed by a soak in the hot tub.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Jul 27* - Evening
> 
> Cardio - Sprints
> 130 yd x 6
> ...




Sounds nice.  I like being back at the Y, except the don't have a hot tub.  It's more of a warm tub.  I'm guessing that the blue-hairs complain if it gets above 105.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you normally get up at 3:45 AM???  Damn that's early.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Jul 27* - Evening
> 
> Cardio - Sprints
> 130 yd x 6
> ...


NOICE! You're doing better than I, sir!
I thought I'd start w/ some 50 yarders and move up to 100 yards.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Sounds nice.  I like being back at the Y, except the don't have a hot tub.  It's more of a warm tub.  I'm guessing that the blue-hairs complain if it gets above 105.



 Pylon

Well this hot tub is at the hotel where I'm staying.  I prefer the temperature to be around 110, but here it's a little less.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you normally get up at 3:45 AM???  Damn that's early.



 YM

I get up that early to workout only if the gym is going to be open at that hour.    I'm currently travelling for work, leaving Sunday night and returning home Thursday night.  I've been trying to workout Mon, Tue, and Wed and since the local gym opens at 4, I may as well take advantage it.  The gym back at home opens a bit later than that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> NOICE! You're doing better than I, sir!
> I thought I'd start w/ some 50 yarders and move up to 100 yards.



 Burner

I just started doing these again.  It's been a few months since I've done them.  I vary the distances and since the next time I'll be doing them is after working legs, I figured I better get the long distance ones out of the way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2009)

*Tue, Jul 28* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6, 5, 5, 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4, 3

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 12
12 x 12 (2 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 6 (4 sets)

Cable Row 
13 plates x 6 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Rows
90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 6 (2 sets)

BB Curls
70 x 8
80 x 6 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
60 x 6 (3 sets)

Cardio - Elliptical
15 minutes of the ???Interval??? program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> YM
> 
> I get up that early to workout only if the gym is going to be open at that hour.    I'm currently travelling for work, leaving Sunday night and returning home Thursday night.  I've been trying to workout Mon, Tue, and Wed and since the local gym opens at 4, I may as well take advantage it.  The gym back at home opens a bit later than that.



Nice commitment


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice commitment



 YM

Getting to the gym is the only thing keeping me sane with the new work schedule.  Sitting at a desk for 10-11 hours a day is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wed, Jul 29* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 5

Box Squats
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (8 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
165 x 8 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 15
135 x 9
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
270 x 12
360 x 12
450 x 8

Leg Press ??? Quad focus
450 x 12
540 x 12

The gym was a little warmer than usual today and I had a good sweat going by the fourth set of squats.  I was pretty well drenched by the end of the workout and had nothing left for any ab work.  Hoping to get some cardio in tonight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Jul 27* - Evening
> 
> Cardio - Sprints
> 130 yd x 6
> ...



I see you and I both are doing the sprint madness, TT. except you are doing double what I am doing.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2009)

Excelent last 2 w/o's Triple, hows things my Friend???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I see you and I both are doing the sprint madness, TT. except you are doing double what I am doing.


I keep telling myself t ostart doing these...
I was thnking of starting w/ 50 yrd sprints...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I see you and I both are doing the sprint madness, TT. except you are doing double what I am doing.



 Scarface

I didn't time it, but I'm most likely resting longer between sprints than you are.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excelent last 2 w/o's Triple, hows things my Friend???



 Arch

You mean you didn't like the other workouts?    Thursday's are good, since it's getaway day (head home and have tomorrow off).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I keep telling myself t ostart doing these...
> I was thnking of starting w/ 50 yrd sprints...



 Burner

Start with whatever is comfortable.  Even 25 yds will work, as long as you do enough of them to get the heart rate up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hoping to get some cardio in tonight.



*Wed, Jul 29* - Evening

Cardio - Sprints
60 yd x 8

Followed by a soak in the hot tub.   


The field that I ran on Monday had a rough, uneven, and somewhat hard surface, so I went to a local school last night and used the track.  There was a quarter mile track with a fairly well maintained field in the middle.  There were no lines of any kind, so I estimated the distance.  I know that a football field fits easily inside a quarter mile track, so I marked a point about halfway and sprinted from one end to the halfway mark, walked to the other end, and repeated that sequence.  

It was much easier running on that field than the one from the other night.  As an added benefit it's also closer to the hotel.  The only drawback is that the track is surrounded by woods, and since it was hot (80ish) and raining, the mosquitos were out in full force.  So it behooved me to run as fast as I could and keep moving as much as possible.    I got only a couple of bites on my legs.   

Interestingly, there was another guy there doing something similar.  He was using the track and sprinting the straight-aways then walking the turns.  That might be something to try, but I would need to buy some kind of track running shoes.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

That's what  used to do...when a ran..a LONG time ago....run the straights and walk the corners.
Are there chalk marks on the grass? Wanna do 'smokers' I htink they were called? R
Run out to the X yard line, touch the line and run back to goal line and back to the next line and back till you complete the circuit.
so: 50 yrd line, then 40, then 30...
I remember those...those sucked...but sucked well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I keep telling myself t ostart doing these...
> I was thnking of starting w/ 50 yrd sprints...



sprints are sprints, no matter what the distance - brutal! right now I am only doing 60m sprints - which, if my conversion skills are correct.. <Googles distance conversion> is...65 yards.

give 'er a go!

nice job above TT. those damn mosquitoes definitely keep you on your toes! and I've done that too at my university's track - sprint on the straights, walk the curve. worked well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's what  used to do...when a ran..a LONG time ago....run the straights and walk the corners.
> Are there chalk marks on the grass? Wanna do 'smokers' I htink they were called? R
> Run out to the X yard line, touch the line and run back to goal line and back to the next line and back till you complete the circuit.
> so: 50 yrd line, then 40, then 30...
> I remember those...those sucked...but sucked well.



 Burner

There are no chalk marks of any kind on the field.  It's the summer and the track is at a local school, so no surprise there.

I haven't heard the term "smokers", but I've heard them called "ladders" among other things.  I've done those before and you're right - they suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> sprints are sprints, no matter what the distance - brutal! right now I am only doing 60m sprints - which, if my conversion skills are correct.. <Googles distance conversion> is...65 yards.
> 
> give 'er a go!
> 
> nice job above TT. those damn mosquitoes definitely keep you on your toes! and I've done that too at my university's track - sprint on the straights, walk the curve. worked well.



 Scarface

Right about the sprints being sprints.  Just getting back into them, so all I need is a decent size field to run on.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> sprints are sprints, no matter what the distance - brutal! right now I am only doing 60m sprints - which, if my conversion skills are correct.. <Googles distance conversion> is...65 yards.
> 
> give 'er a go!
> 
> nice job above TT. those damn mosquitoes definitely keep you on your toes! and I've done that too at my university's track - sprint on the straights, walk the curve. worked well.



I've done that on the basketball courts at my gym...
Sprint the length, walk the width..

Also theres a soccer field in the park behind my house.
I like to sprint thru one goal, turn and jog back, repeat...
Thats like 100m I think (know nothing about soccer)
You guys are giving me ideas tho -


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I've done that on the basketball courts at my gym...
> Sprint the length, walk the width..
> 
> Also theres a soccer field in the park behind my house.
> ...



something that would be tough that a guy from work was telling me his track coach used to get them to do:

on a rather long hill, measure out ~300m. sprint 100m, walk back down, sprint 200m, walk back down..etc.. up to 300m, then 200m, 100m again.. called them the "ladder of death"


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

No desire to run here......
if you see me running its because I'm late to feed, LoL!!!

Keep at it TT, solid my friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I've done that on the basketball courts at my gym...
> Sprint the length, walk the width..
> 
> Also theres a soccer field in the park behind my house.
> ...



 Monkey Man

Soccer fields can vary in length.  It depends on what age group they're for.  I think the longest it can be is 130 yds.  I've seen high schools put soccer fields on the same field as football, which would make it 120 yds (including endzone).


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> something that would be tough that a guy from work was telling me his track coach used to get them to do:
> 
> on a rather long hill, measure out ~300m. sprint 100m, walk back down, sprint 200m, walk back down..etc.. up to 300m, then 200m, 100m again.. called them the "ladder of death"



 Scarface

Ladder of death seems an appropriate name.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> No desire to run here......
> if you see me running its because I'm late to feed, LoL!!!
> !!!



 Arch

A perfectly valid reason to be running.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Fell behind a little with posting workouts.  Time to catch up.


*Fri, Jul 31* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2

Pull-ups
BW x 7, 6, 5, 4, 4, 3

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 3 (3 sets)
205 x 4
205 x 3

Military Press
95 x 5 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 8
180 x 6
210 x 6
230 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 6, 4, 3

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 12
11 x 10
12 x 8
13 x 5

Hanging Reverse Crunch
7, 5, 5, 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

*Sat, Aug 1* - Lower

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Shrugs
225 x 8
295 x 6
345 x 5 (3 sets)

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
450 x 8
540 x 6 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 12
11 x 10


Spent the afternoon relaxing at the beach.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

*Mon, Aug 3* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 12
185 x 11
205 x 6
205 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 7
140 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press
230 x 8
230 x 6

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
100 x 9
100 x 8

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 8
25 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 12
155 x 8

Cybex Seated Triceps Extension
70 x 8 
70 x 7 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 8 (2 sets)

Cardio - Elliptical
10 minutes of the ???hills??? program


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

*Tue, Aug 4* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6, 6, 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4

Cable Row 
13 plates x 10
13 x 8
13 x 7

Hammer Strength Rows
180 x 8 (2 sets)
180 x 7

Hammer Strength Low Rows
200 x 7 (2 sets)
200 x 6

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
60 x 9
60 x 8
60 x 6

Cardio - Elliptical
12 minutes of the ???cardio??? program


The outdoor cardio has taken a hit (no pun intended) these past few days.  Temperatures in the mid 80's, not to mention matching humidity, are no conducive to me running.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

*Wed, Aug 5* - Legs

Front Squats ??? no laughing at the puny weights 
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 6 (2sets)

Box Squats
195 x 2 (6 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
295 x 2 (6 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
115 x 12 (4 sets)

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus 
450 x 11
360 x 12 (4 sets)


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Still knocking it out I see. How are you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> Still knocking it out I see. How are you?



 Malley

I'm doing fairly well.  Still hitting the gym on a regular basis.  Good to see you back again.  How's the life of a busy trainer going?  How many kids do you have now?  About 7 or 8?    Were you able to return to the softball field or has life's activities prevented that?  I'm missing softball this season since I have to travel for work.  Sucks big time.    Oh well, we do what we gotta do.


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Man I got 4 kids now. I am done with that however. I got my boy now. I have only played in one tournament this year. I think I have played in a total of 5 games. Urg....

I am the training director here at the club. Its a pain sometimes because its basically management, but it pays pretty well. And its very hard not to be consistent in the gym when you work here! 

How are things with you? Hows the job?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> A perfectly valid reason to be running.





Workouts are lookin great, How are the squats feelin???


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

dang, trips! Talk about posting w/ a vengance!
nice looking workouts!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Aug 5* - Legs
> 
> Front Squats – no laughing at the puny weights
> 45 x 8
> ...


 
Looking strong as always... and no laugh at the front squats. I used to do them many years ago and felt comfortable. I tried them about 6 months ago, and how awkward!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> How are things with you? Hows the job?



 Malley

Other than having to travel every week, not bad at all.    Economy and job market sucks right now, so I don't have many options.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Workouts are lookin great, How are the squats feelin???



 Arch

The legs didn't feel too bad.  Had I actually used something more than token weights, I might have felt them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang, trips! Talk about posting w/ a vengance!
> nice looking workouts!



 Burner

Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking strong as always... and no laugh at the front squats. I used to do them many years ago and felt comfortable. I tried them about 6 months ago, and how awkward!



 JD

They feel very awkward.  Always have, probably always will.  I just have to keep at them.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Malley
> 
> Other than having to travel every week, not bad at all.    Economy and job market sucks right now, so I don't have many options.



Going anywhere fun?  I've been spending a lot of time in NC, but I may be headed to China in November.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeesh Triple, talk about some w/o's!!! Excellent work goin on!!! Your squats are no token weights my friend, keep at it, doin Great imo!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Going anywhere fun?  I've been spending a lot of time in NC, but I may be headed to China in November.



 Pylon

No where fun.  No where good.  If it weren't for the nearby Gold's gym, I'd go stark raving mad.  

Better start learning some Chinese.  At least the food should be good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Jeesh Triple, talk about some w/o's!!! Excellent work goin on!!! Your squats are no token weights my friend, keep at it, doin Great imo!!!



 Arch

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Had another lapse in posting, because, well, because I did.    Here's a couple from last week.

*Fri, Aug 14* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 5, 5, 5, 4, 4

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
185 x 5
185 x 4
185 x 5
185 x 5

Hang Clean & Press
105 x 5 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
180 x 6 (5 sets)

Dips
BW x 6 (2 sets)

BB Curls
70 x 6 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 12
12 x 8
12 x 6
12 x 5

*Sat, Aug 15* - Lower

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 6 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3 (3 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10
275 x 6 (2 sets)
275 x 4

Good Mornings
135 x 10 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12 (4 sets)

Hanging Reverse Crunch
8, 6, 5

Cardio - Elliptical
Only 5 minutes of the ???strength??? program     After that leg workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

And now it???s time for something different, something I haven???t done since probably back when I was a guinea pig for Twin Peak???s TPPT program.  

I???ve been doing this 5 day a week program (Push/Pull/Legs, Upper/Lower) for a while now, and I???m ready for a new challenge.  I???ll be doing a dreaded (at least here at IM) body-part split:  Chest/Biceps, Back/Hamstrings, Shoulders/Triceps, and Quads/Calves.  High volume.  The plan is three days on, one day off, rotating through the 4 splits.  It'll take me a workout or two to get the right exercises and sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

*Mon, Aug 17* ??? Back, Biceps

Incline DB Press
60 x 11
60 x 7
50 x 8
40 x 10
30 x 11
20 x 15

Flat DB Press
50 x 10
50 x 9
40 x 11
30 x 15

Hammer Strength Incline Press
120 x 6
110 x 6
100 x 7
90 x 6
70 x 12
50 x 15

Hammer Strength Decline Press
140 x 10
140 x 8
120 x 11
100 x 15

EZ Bar Curls
70 x 9
70 x 7
60 x 9
50 x 11
40 x 13

Hammer Strength Curls
55 x 7
45 x 8
35 x 10
25 x 12

DB Hammer Curls
30 x 8
25 x 10
20 x 12

Cardio - Elliptical
10 minutes of the ???cardio??? program


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

You go TT!  Nice to see you posting workouts again man.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like the Captain's been here...
Trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple, Sweet w/o's my Friend!!! Why is that dreaded??? There is no right or wrong way, there is only your way, whatever works for you, Rock n Roll it my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You go TT!  Nice to see you posting workouts again man.



 JD

Trying to keep the posting regular, but sometimes I just get lazy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips!



Thanks Py, but where's the funny comment?  No funny pill today?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like the Captain's been here...
> Trips!



 Burner

Who is this Captain of which you speak?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Triple, Sweet w/o's my Friend!!! Why is that dreaded??? There is no right or wrong way, there is only your way, whatever works for you, Rock n Roll it my Friend!!!



 Arch

I said dreaded somewhat jokingly.  Anytime someone posts a body-part based workout, the IM sheep respond with "work out movements, not body-parts", etc.  I'm with you.    Do whatever works.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> I said dreaded somewhat jokingly.  Anytime someone posts a body-part based workout, the IM sheep respond with "work out movements, not body-parts", etc.  I'm with you.    Do whatever works.



Hey, if it works, it CAN'T be wrong, right!!!

Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Aug 17* ??? Back, Biceps



  I meant Chest and Biceps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tue, Aug 18* ??? Back, Hamstrings

Pull-ups
BW x 7, 6, 6, 4

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3

I was still feeling the DLs from last Saturday, so only 2 sets this time.

Hammer Strength Chest-Supported Row
240 x 6
190 x 10
170 x 12
150 x 12
120 x 15

SLDL
225 x 5
205 x 8
185 x 10
155 x 12
135 x 13

Lat Pulldown (plates x reps)
10 x 7
9 x 8
7 x 12
6 x 15

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus 
450 x 10
410 x 13
360 x 15

Cable Rows (plates x reps)
14 x 5
12 x 8
10 x 10
8 x 14

Nautilus Seated Leg Curl
110 x 7
95 x 10
85 x 12
75 x 15

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
60 x 10
70 x 8 (2 sets)
70 x 7 (2 sets)
70 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

32 sets plus abs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You must be bushed!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 32 sets plus abs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You must be bushed!



 YM

I was rather beat.  Notice the lack of cardio.  T-shirt was drenched.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2009)

*Wed, Aug 19* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Shrugs
335 x 7
315 x 8
285 x 11
255 x 14

Hang Clean and Press
105 x 6
95 x 8
75 x 11

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
130 x 5
110 x 6
70 x 11
50 x 10     I really overestimated the weights for that one.  

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 7
15 x 9
10 x 15

DB Bent-over Raise
30 x 6
25 x 8
20 x 13

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 7
175 x 6 
155 x 8  again
135 x 8  one more time

Possibly a residual effect from Monday, but the first set felt great.  It was a quick downhill from there though.

Skull-crushers
50 x 8
40 x 10
30 x 13

Seated Dips
200 x 6
170 x 8
140 x 10
110 x 15

Cable Crunch
12 plates x 12
12 x 10
11 x 12
11 x 10

Cardio - Elliptical
1 minute warmup
8 minutes of 30 seconds fast + 30 seconds recovery

The shorter RIs are kicking my butt.    Tshirts have been drenched by the end of the workout.


----------



## Double D (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, dont worry about that CGBP, I realize that if I do ANYTHING the day before it kills my CG!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn, TT, I'm gonna have to start calling you captain volume pretty soon!  How the hell do you manage all of that volume at your age?  I'm pretty much destroyed at the end of my workouts recently, and you're doing more than twice as much volume as me.  seriously though, do you find at your age that the higher volume with the sort of lower weight is better for you than less volume and more heavy stuff, or do you simply just want to get away from the heavy stuff for now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2009)

Malley said:


> Haha, dont worry about that CGBP, I realize that if I do ANYTHING the day before it kills my CG!



 DD   um, I mean Malley  

I don't think I've had something like that happen before.  It's as if a switch got thrown as soon as I got to about rep 6.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Damn, TT, I'm gonna have to start calling you captain volume pretty soon!  How the hell do you manage all of that volume at your age?  I'm pretty much destroyed at the end of my workouts recently, and you're doing more than twice as much volume as me.  seriously though, do you find at your age that the higher volume with the sort of lower weight is better for you than less volume and more heavy stuff, or do you simply just want to get away from the heavy stuff for now?



 Stew

Just don't you be calling me captain over-the-hill.  

I switched from the heavy weight, low rep workouts because I felt I had plateaued with them.  I had been doing a Westside-ish 4 day a week upper/lower split for a long time and it seemed progress had stalled.  Also I was stagnating mentally.

I've always responded better to higher volume, so that's when I came up with the 5 workout per week scheme,  push/pull/legs, rest, upper/lower, rest.  Sets and reps were based on how I was feeling that day.  Whether or not it helped me physically, it certainly did it mentally.  And I think the body appreciated the lack of 1RM attempts, except for DLs, which I will always keep doing as a low rep exercise.

This new routine is higher volume still, with rep ranges in the previously unattained 12-15 range.  It's 4 different workouts, cycled through continuously.  Workout 3 days in a row, rest, and then resume from where I left off.  If I'm feeling beat, I can insert an extra day off at any point and just resume from there.  It's only been 3 days so far, with today off.

I've had major DOMs in the shoulders (possibly from using too high an incline bench, about 45 degrees instead of the 20-30 that I usually use) and the biceps.  Minor DOMs in the triceps, but not much in the lats or hamstrings.    Maybe it was the exercise selection.  First time through I'm experimenting with the exercises and number of sets.  I hope to have it nailed down by the 3rd time through.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Damn, TT, I'm gonna have to start calling you captain volume pretty soon!



I was thinking the same thing!

a little change of pace for you I see, but if you've stalled on the Westside training like you said, a change will not hurt!

looking good as always TT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 315 x 3
> 365 x 3
> I was still feeling the DLs from last Saturday, so only 2 sets this time.


The captain is back!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2009)

HOLY VOLUME Bat Friend!!! You have my respect my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Trips! How's it hangin'! Getting used to the new style? Am doing ok on this end...something new here too...dropping weight...adding reps...lessening RI's...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> a little change of pace for you I see, but if you've stalled on the Westside training like you said, a change will not hurt!
> 
> looking good as always TT



 Scarface

Yeah, stalled both physically and mentally.  And it's not as if I signed up for this new routine forever.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> The captain is back!



 JD

  Who dat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Archangel said:


> HOLY VOLUME Bat Friend!!! You have my respect my Friend!!!



 Arch

  Thanks, Arch.  I guess we're on the opposite ends of the volume spectrum.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Trips! How's it hangin'! Getting used to the new style? Am doing ok on this end...something new here too...dropping weight...adding reps...lessening RI's...



 Burner

Not getting used to it yet.  Major DOMS just about everywhere.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

*Fri, Aug 21* ??? Quads, Calves

Squats
225 x 6
205 x 8
185 x 10
165 x 12
135 x 12
115 x 15

Front Squats
115 x 3 (oops, too heavy!)
95 x 7
85 x 8
65 x 11
45 x 15

Leg Press
540 x 8
450 x 11
360 x 13

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 10
90 x 12
90 x 11

I think I got dehydrated, since I was cramping on every set.  After the third time, I gave up.

Ab Crunch
45 x 12
90 x 10 (2 sets)

Took about an hour break, rehydrated, and headed for a local soccer field.

Sprints
50 yd x 16


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sat, Aug 22* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
205 x 8
185 x 8
165 x 9
145 x 10 (No endurance on this exercise!)

Incline DB Press
65 x 9
60 x 10
50 x 8
40 x 12

Decline DB Press
80 x 6
70 x 7
55 x 10
45 x 14

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
85 x 4 
75 x 6
65 x 9
55 x 11
45 x 12

DB Hammer Curls
35 x 7
30 x 9
25 x 11

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10 (2 sets)

Cardio - Elliptical
5 minutes of the ???cardio??? program to warm-up for sprints

Sprints
40 yd x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mon, Aug 24* ??? Back, Hamstrings

Pull-ups
BW x 5, 4, 4

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
415 x 1

Hammer Strength Chest-Supported Row
250 x 6
230 x 8
200 x 10
180 x 12
140 x 15

Good Mornings
205 x 6
185 x 9
165 x 12
145 x 8  

Cable Rows (plates x reps)
14 x 7
12 x 9
10 x 12
8 x 15

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus 
540 x 7
500 x 10
450 x 12
410 x 15

Chin-ups
BW x 4, 4, 3

Nautilus Seated Leg Curl
120 x 8
110 x 11
100 x 12
90 x 15

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
70 x 10
75 x 9
75 x 8 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 15
12 plates x 12 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
Reverse ??? 7, 5, 4
Regular ??? 8, 6, 6

This workout should have been done yesterday, but it wasn???t going to happen.  Went to the beach instead.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

For a second, I thought you did all those workouts in one day.  Yikes!

Still impressive though...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

Pylon said:


> For a second, I thought you did all those workouts in one day.  Yikes!
> 
> Still impressive though...



 Py

Well, I did _post _them all in one day.  Boy, am I tired.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> Thanks, Arch.  I guess we're on the opposite ends of the volume spectrum.



 

Good lookin workouts in here my Friend!!! Some serious #'s being "Tossed" about!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Aug 24*
> Deadlifts
> 315 x 1
> 365 x 1
> 415 x 1


 
Just walk into the gym and pull 415 no problem


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Makes me wonder where my deads are at. Probably like 345......dude 415 is serious!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just walk into the gym and pull 415 no problem



 JD

Thanks, JD.  My one decent lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workouts in here my Friend!!! Some serious #'s being "Tossed" about!!!




 Arch

Thanks, Arch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Makes me wonder where my deads are at. Probably like 345......dude 415 is serious!!!!!



 DD

Are you still doing them?  I thought that you had dropped them at one point.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tue, Aug 25* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 7
185 x 8
165 x 10
145 x 8
115 x 12
95 x 15

Since I had so much trouble with these the last time, I did them first in the workout.  It???s official: My triceps have no endurance.  I can feel them start to give out around rep 6-7.  I had to drop way down in weight before I could get past 10 reps.

Shrugs
365 x 6
345 x 8
315 x 10
295 x 12
275 x 15

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
120 x 7
100 x 9
80 x 11
60 x 9 

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 6
20 x 9
15 x 12
10 x 13

DB Bent-over Raise
35 x 6
30 x 8
25 x 11
20 x 12

Skull-crushers
70 x 7
60 x 9
50 x 11
40 x 12

Seated Triceps Extensions
70 x 7
60 x 9
50 x 11
40 x 12

Cardio - Elliptical
12 minutes of the ???interval??? program


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

*Wed, Aug 26* ??? Quads, Calves

Box Squats
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3

Squats
235 x 5
225 x 6
205 x 8
185 x 9
165 x 12
145 x 12

Front Squats
105 x 7
95 x 9
85 x 8
75 x 11
65 x 8
45 x 15

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 11
145 x 7 (4 sets)

Leg Extensions
125 x 8
110 x 10
95 x 12
80 x 14

Standing Calf Raises
200 x 8
180 x 10
160 x 11
140 x 12

Squats were about the same as last time, except this workout I preceded them with box squats.  Front squats were better.    I can???t seem to figure out what weight I should use for calf raises.  Sometimes I struggle to get the desired reps with 90.    Today 90 felt too light.    Added in some standing ones this time since this gym has the machine.  The gym I use when I???m home doesn???t have one of those.


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> DD
> 
> Are you still doing them?  I thought that you had dropped them at one point.



No.......

But still if I can squat 450 I should be able to dead 405 without doing them. Its just relative.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

Seems to make sense, but I guess form and physics throw things off sometimes...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

dang trips! NOICE deads!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn, brutal volume on squats and that wasn't even all you did that day, haha. Good stuff!

Agree with Burner, too - those deads are superb, dude


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Malley said:


> No.......
> 
> But still if I can squat 450 I should be able to dead 405 without doing them. Its just relative.



 DD

Does that mean if I can DL 405 I should be able to squat 450?  

No?

Damn!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Seems to make sense, but I guess form and physics throw things off sometimes...



 Pylon

For me, it's a lot easier to pull 400+ off the floor than it is to squat with it on my back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang trips! NOICE deads!



 Burner

Thanks.  Resuming the quest to get back to 500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, brutal volume on squats and that wasn't even all you did that day, haha. Good stuff!
> 
> Agree with Burner, too - those deads are superb, dude



 Gaz

Thanks, Gaz.  I kinda got on a roll and forgot to stop.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Fri, Aug 28* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3

Incline DB Press
75 x 7
65 x 9
55 x 12
45 x 13

Flat DB Press
90 x 3 (oops, a little too ambitious)
80 x 6
70 x 8
60 x 10
50 x 11

BB Curls
80 x 8
70 x 10
60 x 12
50 x 13

DB Hammer Curls
40 x 6
35 x 8
30 x 11
25 x 12


Cardio - Complexes

I stole this from T-mag.  I???m always game for something different.
Instead of the usual cardio routine, do this instead.
Complete the required number of reps for each exercise before going to the next exercise.
First set 6 reps each exercise, second set 5 reps, ??? sixth set 1 rep.
I made it through only the first 3 sets (6, 5 and 4 reps), using 55 lbs.

Deadlift
Bent-over Row
RDL
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Overhead Press
Back Squat
Good Morning


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Sat, Aug 29* ??? Back, Hamstrings

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
435 x 1

Pull-ups
BW+20 x 4
BW+15 x 4
BW+10 x 4
BW+5 x 5
BW x 3

Good Mornings
225 x 5
205 x 7
185 x 11
165 x 13

Hammer Strength High Row
270 x 6
250 x 8
230 x 10
210 x 12

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
570 x 6	
540 x 9
500 x 12
470 x 13
450 x 18

Hammer Strength Low Row
210 x 8
200 x 9
180 x 10

Ab Crunch
90 x 12
115 x 8 (2 sets)
115 x 6

Hyperextensions
60 x 8
60 x 7
60 x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Mon, Aug 31* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
215 x 5
205 x 6
195 x 7
185 x 7

Shrugs
375 x 7
365 x 8
355 x 10
335 x 12
315 x 13

Military Press
115 x 7
105 x 7
95 x 8
85 x 6 

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 8
20 x 10
15 x 11

DB Bent-over Raise
35 x 8
30 x 9
25 x 11

Skull-crushers
80 x 6
70 x 10
60 x 11
50 x 13

Seated Triceps Extensions
70 x 8
60 x 9
50 x 11

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift
Bent-over Row
RDL
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Overhead Press
Back Squat
Good Morning

65 x 6, 5, 4.   65 lbs ???feels??? right.  Next time we???ll shoot for a 4th set.

Redline is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Aug 31* – Traps, Delts, Triceps
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press
> 225 x 4
> ...


 
HAHA, you read the same T-Nation article that I did, didn't you??? I was actually going to do one of these today, but I did lawn duty instead, and I'm quite tired right now.... 

Edit...ok i am quite the idiot....that's what I get for not reading two posts up and seeing that you did in fact read that article....bad me....


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good dude! Solid numbers all around. You're loving these volume workouts! I think id keel over by the end. 32 sets in that one workout


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

Good GOD man, I'm gonna have to start calin you TV!!! Short for Triple Volume!!!

Excellent workouts by the way!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> HAHA, you read the same T-Nation article that I did, didn't you??? ....



 Stew

I check out that site every so often.  Some of their articles are pretty good and present something new.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good dude! Solid numbers all around. You're loving these volume workouts! I think id keel over by the end. 32 sets in that one workout



 Gaz

Right now I'm loving the high volume workouts.  We'll see how long that lasts.    The novelty of something new helps, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good GOD man, I'm gonna have to start calin you TV!!! Short for Triple Volume!!!
> 
> Excellent workouts by the way!!!



 Arch

  Triple Volume.  I like that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

*Tue, Sep 1* ??? Quads, Calves, Abs

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2

Squats
245 x 3
235 x 7
225 x 8
205 x 10
185 x 13

Front Squats
115 x 6
105 x 8
95 x 9
85 x 8
75 x 11

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 10
115 x 9 (2 sets)
115 x 8 (3 sets)

Leg Extensions
140 x 8
130 x 10
120 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
220 x 7
200 x 8
180 x 10
160 x 14

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
70 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7 (2 sets)
80 x 6

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 12
12 x 12
13 x 10
13 x 8

Hanging Reverse Crunches
6
5


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY BATSQUATS "TV"!!! Killer w/o my Friend!!! How do you perform the box squats???


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

Box squats, Back Squats, then Front squats!? How you feel after days like that?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

dam...I feel tired just reading thru that....
How DO you like those box squats? Thnking I'll add those when I come back from vacation and go back to strength...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> HOLY BATSQUATS "TV"!!! Killer w/o my Friend!!! How do you perform the box squats???



 Arch

At one gym there's a small stool, about 10 inches high, with a surface of about 14 by 18 inches.  It's solidly built (all metal) and very sturdy.  I just sit down on the stool, pause for a second, and then get back up.  That's the one I used the other day.

The other gym I go to has plastic Reebok steps.  They're 2 inches high each and are stackable.  There's also a 4 inch high surface which sit on top of the stack, so I can vary the height of the box.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Malley said:


> Box squats, Back Squats, then Front squats!? How you feel after days like that?



 DD

I generally feel like a nap.    Legs got quite tired later that day, but today there's no after effects.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dam...I feel tired just reading thru that....
> How DO you like those box squats? Thnking I'll add those when I come back from vacation and go back to strength...



 Burner

I like to do them early in the workout, when the legs are fresh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

*Wed, Sep 2* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3

Hammer Strength Incline Press
170 x 6
150 x 9
130 x 12
110 x 13

Flat DB Press
90 x 3
85 x 5
75 x 7
65 x 9
55 x 12

Hammer Strength Decline Press
200 x 7
180 x 10
160 x 12
140 x 14

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 6
80 x 7
70 x 9
60 x 12

Hammer Strength Curls
70 x 6
60 x 7
50 x 9
40 x 12

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift
Bent-over Row
RDL
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Overhead Press
Back Squat
Good Morning

65 x 6, 5, 4, 3, 2

I didn???t bother doing the last set of 1 rep each.  It didn???t feel like I got much out of the 2 rep set, so I thought it was pointless to do a 1 rep set.  Time to up the weight!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks good, dude! Cool you have a Hammer Decline, btw. We only have an Incline and i love it. Hammer Strength make some really good machines.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

lookn good, trips!
how're you feeling?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL.  Alliteration journal titles for the win.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looks good, dude! Cool you have a Hammer Decline, btw. We only have an Incline and i love it. Hammer Strength make some really good machines.



 Gaz

This gym is the first place that I've seen a HS decline.  I wish my regular gym had more HS equipment.  They've only got an incline press, high row and low row.  I agree with you about the HS machines.  Some of the best that I've used.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> lookn good, trips!
> how're you feeling?



 Burner

Right now, it's late Monday night, so a little tired.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

so...unwind w/ a little foot ball on the TV and call it a night?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually, I just checked to see what was new on IM, watched a few highlights from the day's baseball games, and called it a night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fri, Sep 4* ??? Back, Hamstrings

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1

Pull-ups
BW+25 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+10 x 6
BW+5 x 5

Good Mornings
225 x 8
205 x 11
185 x 15
165 x 20

1 Arm DB Row
110 x 6
100 x 9
90 x 11
80 x 15

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
630 x 7
590 x 10	
540 x 12
475 x 15

So why the odd looking amount of weight on the last set?   

Because, after taking off a pair of 45???s, I put a 25 on one side and forgot to put one on the other side.  I had been intending to do 500 on the final set.   

No wonder the weight felt light while I was doing the exercise.  

Hammer Strength Low Row
220 x 8
200 x 9
180 x 10

Ab Crunch
90 x 12
180 x 3 
160 x 6
150 x 6
135 x 7
125 x 7
115 x 6

Hanging Reverse Crunches
6, 4, 4

This was one of those workouts when everything felt light.  I just wish there were more days like this.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

*Sat, Sep 5* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Shrugs
385 x 5
365 x 7
355 x 9
335 x 10
315 x 12
295 x 13
275 x 15

Floor Press
185 x 7
175 x 9
165 x 8
155 x 9
145 x 11
135 x 15 

DB Lateral Raise
25 x 10
25 x 8
20 x 10

DB Front Raise
30 x 8
25 x 11
20 x 13

DB Bent-over Raise
35 x 8
30 x 10
25 x 12

Skull-crushers
75 x 5
65 x 10
55 x 12
45 x 13

Somehow I managed to get a cut on the bottom of my right foot on Friday.    I couldn???t put much weight on it, so the complex cardio didn???t get done.  

The next workout in the cycle was supposed to have been quads, so I decided to take a mini-break and skipped working out on Sunday and Monday, to give the cut time to heal.  By Tuesday, it had mostly healed, so time to resume the workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tue, Sep 8* ??? Quads, Calves, Abs

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Squats
245 x 5
235 x 8
225 x 5 

I think that the single box squats took a toll.

Front Squats
125 x 5
115 x 6
105 x 7

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 15
135 x 12 (3 sets)
135 x 10

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift,  Bent-over Row,  RDL,  Hang Clean, Front Squat, Overhead Press, Back Squat, Good Morning

65 x 6
75 x 5
75 x 4

Leg Extensions
150 x 9
140 x 11

Standing Calf Raises
240 x 6
220 x 9

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
80 x 12 (2 sets)
80 x 10
80 x 8

Cable Crunch
9 plates x 12
10 x 12
11 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

Solid as always!


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

Your workouts are so long they wear me out reading them


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2009)

*Wed, Sep 9* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

Hammer Strength Incline Press
180 x 6
160 x 9
140 x 10
120 x 11
100 x 14

Flat DB Press
85 x 6
75 x 9
65 x 11
55 x 15

Hammer Strength Decline Press
220 x 6
200 x 8
180 x 10
160 x 13

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 5
85 x 7
75 x 9
65 x 12

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
75 x 6
65 x 7
55 x 9
50 x 10

I wanted to attempt 275 on the bench, but there was no safe way to do so.  There???s no power cage at this gym and all the flat benches are bolted to the floor.  And there was no one there who I trusted to spot me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

Malley said:


> Your workouts are so long they wear me out reading them



Agreed.   He should be called Mr. Volume!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Agreed.   He should be called Mr. Volume!



 TV!!!
Triple Volume!!!

Excellent workouts my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I wanted to attempt 275 on the bench, but there was no safe way to do so. There???s no power cage at this gym and all the flat benches are bolted to the floor. And there was no one there who I trusted to spot me.


 
that just struck me as funny.  They say it's hard to work out by yourself at your house cause there is no one to help you, yet I have the means to safely attempt a heavy bench without spotters, and you were at a gym and could not.  I dunno, just, funny.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

yer gonnna feel that tomorrow...gonna be....awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

....awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2009)

Jesus, do you have any chest LEFT after that workout? Never put your workout book in front of your chest or it might just atrophy out of FEAR if it can see what it's in for!

Good stuff


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Agreed.   He should be called Mr. Volume!





Archangel said:


> TV!!!
> Triple Volume!!!
> 
> Excellent workouts my Friend!!!




I've already had one name change.  I can't do another.  Pylon would be annoyed.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> that just struck me as funny.  They say it's hard to work out by yourself at your house cause there is no one to help you, yet I have the means to safely attempt a heavy bench without spotters, and you were at a gym and could not.  I dunno, just, funny.



At home and at the local gym, there's a power cage plus a movable bench, so I can attempt anything without worry of being pinned.  However, the gym I use when travelling just doesn't have the correct equipment (it's about the only they don't have, so I can't really complain), so max BPs will have to wait for the weekends.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yer gonnna feel that tomorrow...gonna be....awesome!



Didn't feel much the next day.  I'm now in my 4th week of this routine and it may be time for a change of some kind.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Jesus, do you have any chest LEFT after that workout? Never put your workout book in front of your chest or it might just atrophy out of FEAR if it can see what it's in for!
> 
> Good stuff



Now that's an interesting thought.    Instead of going to the gym,  I'll just read what I did the workout before.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

I've put an inch on my chest just by reading this journal!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

*Fri, Sep 11* ??? Back, Hamstrings, Abs

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 2
405 x 1
475 x 1

Pull-ups
BW+30 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+15 x 4
BW x 6

Good Mornings
245 x 5
235 x 6
225 x 9
225 x 8

1 Arm DB Row
115 x 6
110 x 8
105 x 12
100 x 14

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
660 x 9
630 x 12
590 x 15	
590 x 13

Lat Pulldown
12 plates  x 8
11 x 8
9 x 11
7 x 12

Cable Crunch
8 plates  x 15
10 x 10
10 x 9
10 x 7

Pull-ups were down from last time.  All the other exercises were up.  Lat Pulldowns were instead of HS Rows, since pull-ups were down.    Had planned to do more for abs, but ran out of time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

Noice work out!


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful deadlifts!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> 1 Arm DB Row
> 115 x 6
> 110 x 8
> 105 x 12
> 100 x 14


NOICE!

How long did the WO take?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

These high volume workouts take anywhere from 1:20 to 1:40.  I spend about 10 minutes warming up and stretching, then get going.  The variation occurs due to things like RIs (much longer between 1 rep DLs than say, reps when doing arm curls) or how focused I am.  On days that I have to get into work, I keep the pace up, resulting in a shorter duration workout.  If I'm not going to be working that day and have no other committments to attend to, I have a tendency to take an extra minute or two when moving from one exercise to another.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

*Sat, Sep 12* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Shrugs
135 x 10
225 x 8
315 x 10
385 x 6
365 x 8
345 x 9
325 x 11
315 x 12

Floor Press
225 x 3
205 x 5
205 x 4
185 x 7
185 x 5
165 x 8

Hang Clean & Push Press
115 x 4
105 x 6
95 x 9
85 x 10

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 5
25 x 10
20 x 12
15 x 14

Skull-crushers
85 x 5
75 x 8
65 x 9
55 x 10
45 x 13

Dips
BW+30 x 4
BW+25 x 5
BW+20 x 5

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift,  Bent-over Row,  RDL,  Hang Clean, Front Squat, Overhead Press, Back Squat, Good Morning

75 x 6
75 x 5
75 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

*Mon, Sep 14* ??? Quads, Calves, Abs

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 1

Squats
275 x 3 (2 sets)
255 x 5
255 x 4
235 x 8
225 x 9

A little better this time, probably due to the fewer sets of box squats.

Front Squats
125 x 6
115 x 7
105 x 9
95 x 6

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 15
135 x 11
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 9
135 x 8

Leg Extensions
160 x 8
150 x 9
140 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
240 x 5
220 x 8
200 x 11
180 x 13
160 x 11

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
80 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 8
80 x 9
80 x 8
80 x 7


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

How much are you eating when you do that much?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2009)

lookin' good, amigo! Like the shrugs!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tue, Sep 15* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1

Hammer Strength Incline Press
190 x 6
180 x 6

Flat DB Press
80 x 9
70 x 12

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 13
170 x 14

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 7
80 x 8

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 10
50 x 9

Cardio ??? Elliptical
8 minutes ???interval??? program

While the complex cardio gets the heart rate up, it doesn???t seem to do much for endurance.  8 minutes felt like an eternity.    I need to improve that aspect of my training.

It???s been 4 weeks since I started my recent program, and I can feel that I???m due for a ???week off??? (that's a "week off" TT-style  ).  So I???ll do one cycle through with minimal volume, and then ramp it up again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2009)

Malley said:


> How much are you eating when you do that much?



 Malley

Enough to not lose weight and not enough to gain any.    My weight is remaining fairly constant, near 230, give or take a couple of pounds either way.

Breakfast is usually some combination of eggs, fruit, milk and yogurt.  Mid-morning, lunch and mid-afternoon meals are sandwiches or wraps of tuna, chicken, turkey or sometimes roast beef.  Occasionally there's a salad too.  Dinner is almost anything - meat, fish, poultry, salad, veggies.  Protein shakes before and after workouts.  Sometimes a protein shake before bed if dinner was early.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' good, amigo! Like the shrugs!



 Burner


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> 185 x 5
> 225 x 3
> ...


Ahhh, once I get thru Pfunk's program this is exactly the type of workout I want to do for at least a few weeks.

I would love to have you as a training partner TT, you and I train very similar, except you are a helluva lot stronger , and my knees are crap.


----------



## Double D (Sep 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Malley
> 
> Enough to not lose weight and not enough to gain any.    My weight is remaining fairly constant, near 230, give or take a couple of pounds either way.
> 
> Breakfast is usually some combination of eggs, fruit, milk and yogurt.  Mid-morning, lunch and mid-afternoon meals are sandwiches or wraps of tuna, chicken, turkey or sometimes roast beef.  Occasionally there's a salad too.  Dinner is almost anything - meat, fish, poultry, salad, veggies.  Protein shakes before and after workouts.  Sometimes a protein shake before bed if dinner was early.



Sounds like everything is working out VERY well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I would love to have you as a training partner TT, you and I train very similar, except you are a helluva lot stronger , and my knees are crap.



 JD

I've been working out solo for so long now I forget what it's like to have a workout partner.    It would be cool to have one with similar goals, though.  And we would understand each other's issues with this aging thing too.  

As for the strength thing, I think I'm weighing a bit more than you, so that could account for much of it.  Tipping the scale at 230 or so these days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

Malley said:


> Sounds like everything is working out VERY well.



 Malley

Yes, everything is working out well and everything is working well too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2009)

*Wed, Sep 16* ??? Back, Hamstrings

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 2
405 x 2

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
245 x 6  
225 x 7

Hammer Strength Row
230 x 8
210 x 10

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
680 x 9  
630 x 12

1 Arm DB Row
100 x 13

Nautilus Seated Leg Curl
110 x 14

Cardio ??? Elliptical
6 minutes ???cardio??? program


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2009)

Personally I havent ever went over 135 for good mornings, that just scares me. I suppose its no worse than doing squats with 450 on your back.....but I am just hesitant to do much weight there! But atleast your not a coward like me....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> *These high volume workouts take anywhere from 1:20 to 1:40*.  I spend about 10 minutes warming up and stretching, then get going.  The variation occurs due to things like RIs (much longer between 1 rep DLs than say, reps when doing arm curls) or how focused I am.  On days that I have to get into work, I keep the pace up, resulting in a shorter duration workout.  If I'm not going to be working that day and have no other committments to attend to, I have a tendency to take an extra minute or two when moving from one exercise to another.



*H**LY* Shizen TT, I about spit my water all over my moniter, My entire body shook violently, LoL!!! I can honestly say I spend , depending on the week, anywhere from 10-20 minutes a week working out!!! Your workouts would DESTROY me my Friend, definatly tipping the cap to you my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

Archangel said:


> *H**LY* Shizen TT, I about spit my water all over my moniter, My entire body shook violently, LoL!!! I can honestly say I spend , depending on the week, anywhere from 10-20 minutes a week working out!!! Your workouts would DESTROY me my Friend, definatly tipping the cap to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> I've been working out solo for so long now I forget what it's like to have a workout partner.  It would be cool to have one with similar goals, though. And we would understand each other's issues with this aging thing too.
> 
> As for the strength thing, I think I'm weighing a bit more than you, so that could account for much of it. Tipping the scale at 230 or so these days.


Heh...I know the feeling...I know what I want to do, how I want to do it and in what order.
Throw another person's thought process into it...can be annoying.
How tall are you?
'Cause I'm a chunky SOB at 220 right now...kinda hard to imagine my being bigger, yet all of 182 a few mere years ago...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Malley said:


> Personally I havent ever went over 135 for good mornings, that just scares me. I suppose its no worse than doing squats with 450 on your back.....but I am just hesitant to do much weight there! But atleast your not a coward like me....



 Malley

Agreed, it's no more dangerous than any other lift providing you keep good form and don't let ego get in the way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> *H**LY* Shizen TT, I about spit my water all over my moniter, My entire body shook violently, LoL!!! I can honestly say I spend , depending on the week, anywhere from 10-20 minutes a week working out!!! Your workouts would DESTROY me my Friend, definatly tipping the cap to you my Friend!!!



 Arch

At least you didn't waste a protein shake.   

I don't know how you do it.  If I take a couple of days off, I start to feel lethargic and out of sorts.  I think I've become addicted.  I need my hour or so workout several times a week or I just don't feel right.    After 2 days of low-key workouts (about 30 minutes or so) and having not worked out today, I'm feeling rather antsy sitting here at work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Heh...I know the feeling...I know what I want to do, how I want to do it and in what order.
> Throw another person's thought process into it...can be annoying.
> How tall are you?
> 'Cause I'm a chunky SOB at 220 right now...kinda hard to imagine my being bigger, yet all of 182 a few mere years ago...



 Burner

My driver's license says I'm 6 ft tall.  

Actually, I'm 5 ft, 11.5 inches tall, but I round up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


>



 JD

I got a laugh from that as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Fri, Sep 18* ??? Traps, Delts, Triceps

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
235 x 3
215 x 5
195 x 6

Shrugs
365 x 8 (2 sets)
315 x 11

Hang Clean & Push Press
95 x 7 (2 sets)

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 6 (2 sets)
25 x 10

Skull-crushers
65 x 10
65 x 8

Dips
BW x 11

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift,  Bent-over Row,  RDL,  Hang Clean, Front Squat, Overhead Press, Back Squat, Good Morning

75 x 6
75 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sat, Sep 19* - Quads

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
305 x 1

Front Squats
115 x 8
95 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2009)

How'd you like the complexes?   Did you read about them on t-nation.  They just had an article last week on complexes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

It was on T-nation that I read about them.  They're kicking my ass right now.    I can get only the first two sets at this weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sun, Sep 20* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 1
265 x 2
255 x 3
245 x 3
235 x 4

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
70 x 10
60 x 10
50 x 12

Barbell Curls
95 x 5
85 x 7
75 x 10

Chin-ups
BW x 4
BW x 3

EZ bar Preacher Curls
65 x 7
45 x 12

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 6 (2 sets)
135 x 5

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10
10 x 9
10 x 7

Cardio - Complexes

Deadlift,  Bent-over Row,  RDL,  Hang Clean, Front Squat, Overhead Press, Back Squat, Good Morning

75 x 6
75 x 5
75 x 4

Deload is over.  Time to start cranking it up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Mon, Sep 21* ??? Hamstrings, Traps

Box Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6 (3 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10 (3 sets)

Leg Press ??? Hamstring focus
450 x 12 (2 sets)

Nautilus Lower Back
65 x 10
95 x 10
125 x 10
140 x 10

I had trouble loosening up the lower back area.  It seemed to get tighter after the DLs, so I decided to back off for the remaining exercises.  There's always next time.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Smart move backing off on the lower back! Dont play with that area, haha.

Workouts are looking strong, man! Complexes look tough as hell, too!


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

What kind of warmup are you doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Smart move backing off on the lower back! Dont play with that area, haha.
> 
> Workouts are looking strong, man! Complexes look tough as hell, too!



 Gaz

I take no chances with the lower back.  Mess that up and you'll have all sorts of problems.  No workout Tuesday (planned) and none today either (unplanned, but I thought an extra day off would be a good idea).

Complexes don't look hard on paper, but when I get to the 5th exercise, I'm breathing pretty hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

Malley said:


> What kind of warmup are you doing?



 Malley

It depends on what I plan on doing that day.  For lower body, quad and hamstring stretches, prisoner squats, etc.  For upper body, it's mostly shoulders.  Corner stretches are a staple.  I'll also do the first exercise with an empty bar, doing a couple of 10-12 rep sets.  I'll also do some foam rolling if my lower back feels tight at all.


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe try doing 5-10 minutes of light cardio with it as well. Alot of times you think you did enough to get properly warm, but you have to think is my body temp up enough?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2009)

nice workouts, amigo!
Man...we are so close in strength...too bad can't lift together.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Man...we are so close in strength...too bad can't lift together.....



 Burner

OK, I'll meet you somewhere in between.  I know of a good gym in El Ferrol, Spain and then afterwards, I know of some topless beaches in La Coruna we can drive to.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

*Fri, Sep 25* ??? Back, Delts, Triceps

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5

Hammer Strength Row
250 x 6
230 x 8
210 x 10

1 Arm DB Row
115 x 8
100 x 12

Lat Pulldown
10 plates x 10
8 x 12

Military Press
85 x 9
85 x 8 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
205 x 5 (2 sets)
205 x 4

Cybex Seated Triceps Extensión
70 x 10
70 x 8
50 x 10

Nautilus Lower Back
140 x 10 (2 sets)

Cardio - Complexes
Deadlift,  Bent-over Row,  RDL,  Hang Clean, Front Squat, Overhead Press, Back Squat, Good Morning

75 x 6

Yeah, that???s right.  One stinking set.  

Furthermore, I felt out of sorts in the gym today.   Back felt fine though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I felt out of sorts in the gym today.



It turned out that _out of sorts_ translated into sinus infection.  That, couple with the previous back tightness, resulted in a period of 8 days with only 2 workouts.   

But it was back in the gym today and hopefully we can keep this train on track now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

*Wed, Sep 30* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
235 x 5
225 x 5
215 x 5
205 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press
180 x 4
160 x 6
140 x 8
120 x 9

Hammer Strength Decline Press
200 x 8
180 x 10
160 x 12
140 x 15

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (2 sets)

EZ Bar Curls
80 x 8
70 x 9
60 x 11

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 8
50 x 6

Cardio ??? Elliptical
5 minutes ???interval??? program

Not the greatest, but it'll do considering the circumstances.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 30, 2009)

Great workout my Friend, we are doing a similar routine, well, sorta!!! LoL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2009)

*Fri, Oct 2* ??? Hamstrings, Traps

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 2 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 2 (5 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 8 (2 sets)
295 x 11
295 x 10
275 x 12
275 x 9

Good Mornings
225 x 6
205 x 8
185 x 9

RDL
175 x 7
155 x 10
135 x 12

Stamina is way down.  This workout should have been fairly easy.    Guess the body is still fighting the sinus infection.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great workout my Friend, we are doing a similar routine, well, sorta!!! LoL!!!



 Arch

You mean as in exercise selection, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> You mean as in exercise selection, right?



 LoL!!!

Hope you kick that bug soon my Friend, solid workouts even though you might not think so!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> LoL!!!
> 
> Hope you kick that bug soon my Friend, solid workouts even though you might not think so!!!



 Arch

The doctor hooked me up with some good shit.  

Antibiotics seem to be working.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sat, Oct 3* ??? Back, Delts, Triceps

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2
255 x 1
225 x 3
205 x 5
185 x 7
165 x 9

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 4
BW+35 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+15 x 4

Military Press
115 x 4
105 x 5
95 x 8
95 x 7

1 Arm DB Row
120 x 7  
110 x 9
100 x 11
90 x 14

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 6
25 x 8
20 x 10

Dips
BW+40 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+25 x 6

Cable Crunch
10 x 8 (2 sets)
10 x 7 (2 sets)
10 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sun, Oct 4* ??? Quads, Calves

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 3
275 x 3
265 x 3
255 x 3
245 x 4
235 x 5
225 x 6
215 x 7
205 x 6

Front Squats
135 x 6  
125 x 4
115 x 6
105 x 8

Lunges
95 x 4
85 x 6
75 x 5

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
115 x 7 (4 sets)


Not a very impressive performance on the lunges.  I haven't done these in a long time and form went down the tubes quickly.  The rest of the workout was OK though.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

GREAT workouts, um............... Whats yer Doc's name, apparently he did hook you up LoL!!!
EXCELLENT DB rows too!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2009)

i give you credit for plowing away on the squats like you do, you're just like me, we did so much work and never made any appreciable progress, always hovering around the same numbers give or take.

So now that I hurt my back, I'm using it as an opportunity to drop squats all together and focus on using my trap bar.  If the worst thing to come of it is that I don't compete in any more powerlifting squat competitions, I guess I can live with that if it means my back stays healthy and I work up to a 600+ pound trap bar lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> GREAT workouts, um............... Whats yer Doc's name, apparently he did hook you up LoL!!!
> EXCELLENT DB rows too!!!



 Arch

Sorry, but we're not allowed to give sources on this board.   

I never used to do DB rows on a regular basis, but since I can no longer do bent-over BB rows, they're a good substitute.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> i give you credit for plowing away on the squats like you do, you're just like me, we did so much work and never made any appreciable progress, always hovering around the same numbers give or take.
> 
> So now that I hurt my back, I'm using it as an opportunity to drop squats all together and focus on using my trap bar.  If the worst thing to come of it is that I don't compete in any more powerlifting squat competitions, I guess I can live with that if it means my back stays healthy and I work up to a 600+ pound trap bar lift.



 Stew

I've pretty much given up on surpassing my sbest quat 1 RM.  But the benefits of squatting are such that I'm not about to give them up as long as my back can take it.  I'm sure my back can tolerate more than my legs can squat.   

Every so often I think about giving one of those very high volume squat routines a try, one more time, to see how high I can get to.  Then rational thinking takes over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

*Tue, Oct 6* ??? Chest, Biceps

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
245 x 3
235 x 4
225 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
160 x 7
150 x 8
140 x 8

Hammer Strength Decline Press
200 x 9 
190 x 10
180 x 12

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 7
80 x 8
70 x 9

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 10
50 x 8

  Low energy day.    Spirit was willing, but the body had other ideas.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Tue, Oct 6* – Chest, Biceps
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


Good looking wo as usual


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2009)

*Wed, Oct 7* ??? Hamstrings, Traps

Box Squats
135 x 5
205 x 3 (5 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 2
405 x 1
455 x 1

Shrugs
365 x 7
365 x 6
345 x 9
345 x 7
325 x 9
325 x 8

Good Mornings
255 x 4
245 x 6
235 x 7

RDL
205 x 6
195 x 7
185 x 9


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

Great w/o's Triple, awesome shrugs, just Awesome!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Fri, Oct 9* ??? Back, Delts, Triceps

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (3 sets)

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 6 (2 sets)
185 x 5

Military Press
95 x 6 (3 sets)

1 Arm DB Row
125 x 6  
125 x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
250 x 6 (2 sets)
250 x 5

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 7
30 x 5

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sat, Oct 10* ??? Quads

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Not feeling it for this workout.  


That???s a wrap for the body part split.  It???s been 8 weeks and the signs are there that it???s time for a change.  Next up is a push/pull/legs and upper/lower split.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mon, Oct 12* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4
215 x 5
215 x 4

Hammer Strength Decline Press
230 x 7 (4 sets)  

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 6 (2 sets)
140 x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
90 x 8
90 x 6 (2 sets)

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 7 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 5
165 x 6
165 x 5

Skull-crushers
50 x 9
60 x 8
60 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Mon, Oct 12 Evening* ??? Cardio, Abs

Cardio - Complexes
Power Clean, RDL, Front Squat, Deadlift, Back Squat, Good Morning

95 x 5 reps each exercise
95 x 5
95 x 4

I ditched the upper body exercises for the complexes and reduced it to only 6 exercises.  Started off using 20 lbs more than I used to use and I could complete only 3 sets.    Let's hope a little consistency can change that.


Hammer Strength Crunch Machine
40 x 12
60 x 10
80 x 8 (3 sets)

Cable Crunch
12 plates x 12
13 x 12 (3 sets)

Elliptical Machine HIIT
10 minutes of 30 seconds hard, 30 seconds easy


I decided to go back for an evening session of cardio and abs.  When I got there, there were 50-60 cars in the parking lot.  I had visions of people all over the place and me not being able to get my workout in.  Sure enough, there were lots of people benching, a lot more doing curls, but not a single person anywhere near the 2 squat racks.    So I had no problem finding some room for the complexes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Tue, Oct 13* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4

Shrugs
365 x 6 (2 sets)
335 x 7 (2 sets)

1 Arm DB Row
125 x 7 (2 sets)  
125 x 6
125 x 5

Hammer Strength Low Row
230 x 7
230 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 6 (2 sets)
80 x 7
80 x 6
70 x 8
70 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2009)

*Tue, Oct 13 Evening* ??? Cardio, Abs

Cardio Complexes
Power Clean, RDL, Front Squat, Deadlift, Back Squat, Good Morning

95 x 6 reps each exercise
95 x 5
95 x 4

Hanging Reverse Crunches
8, 8, 6

Hanging Leg Raises
8, 8, 8

Elliptical Machine HIIT
10 minutes of 30 seconds hard, 30 seconds easy


Once again there was a parking lot full of cars and not a single person working legs.    I???m not complaining mind you, I just find this amusing.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent workouts Triple!!! Incredible DB Rows too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workouts Triple!!! Incredible DB Rows too!!!



 Arch

Thanks, I've been concentrating on the DB rows lately.  Unfortunately, I've reached the top end of what the gyms have available and will need to switch to 1 arm BB rows soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

*Fri, Oct 16* - Lower

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 6

Deadlifts
315 x 3
345 x 3
375 x 3
405 x 3

Front Squats
135 x 5
125 x 7
125 x 6 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 6
245 x 5 (2 sets)
245 x 3

RDL
185 x 8 (2 sets)

Hanging Reverse Crunch
10
8

Hanging Leg Raise
10 (2 sets)

Elliptical Machine HIIT
14 minutes of 30 seconds hard, 30 seconds easy


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sat, Oct 17* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 2
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

1 arm BB rows (DBs don’t go high enough any more.    Could have switched to DBs for 125, but already had the BB loaded.)
135 x 4
135 x 3
125 x 5
125 x 4
115 x 6 (2 sets)

Hang Clean & Push Press
115 x 5 (2 sets)
95 x 6

Incline DB Press
75 x 8
85 x 6

Incline DB Press (a little higher)
50 x 8
70 x 8

Incline DB Press (a little higher still)
70 x 7

BB Curl
95 x 6 (2 sets)
95 x 5

Dips
BW+40 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+30 x 4

Cardio Complexes
Power Clean, RDL, Front Squat, Deadlift, Back Squat, Good Morning

95 x 6 reps each exercise
95 x 5 (except only 3 on the front squat)

Ran out of gas here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2009)

*Mon, Oct 19* - Lower

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
275 x 4 (2 sets)
265 x 5
255 x 6

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (4 sets)

Front Squats
125 x 5
115 x 6
105 x 7
95 x 8

Good Mornings
225 x 8
225 x 7 (2 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2009)

AWESOME w/o's Triple!!! How did the 1 arm BB rows feel??? That is some IMPRESSIVE weight my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

what he said!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o's Triple!!! How did the 1 arm BB rows feel??? That is some IMPRESSIVE weight my Friend!!!



 Arch

Keeping the bar balanced is the hardest part of that exercise.  It's real easy for the bar to tip in one direction.  One of the gyms I go to tops out at 125 lb DBs, the other gym has up to 130.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2009)

Last night's planned cardio workout didn't happen.  Legs were really sore throughout the day and I just wasn't up to going to the gym.  Contributing to that was the fact that the NY-LA game was on at the same time, so I bagged the workout.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking good triple.  Checked out the pics and your chest is like 15x the size of mine.  I did the math and rounded up to 15
kris


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner


things are lookin' good in here, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Looking good triple.  Checked out the pics and your chest is like 15x the size of mine.  I did the math and rounded up to 15
> kris



 kris

Thanks and nice of you to drop by my journal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

*Wed, Oct 21* - Upper

Flat DB Press
50 x 10
75 x 8
100 x 6 (2 sets)
90 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4 (2 sets)
BW x 3

Incline BB Press
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 8
140 x 6

Hammer Strength Row
180 x 8
230 x 6 (2 sets)

Hang Clean & Push Press
115 x 4 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8

BB Curl
50 x 8


Worst workout ever.   


OK, so I exaggerated a bit.   It wasn???t the worst ever, just one of the worst.  Every set felt like an ordeal.   I should have been well-rested.  I didn???t work out either Sunday or Tuesday.  I had a decent but not killer workout on Monday.  I slept late on Sunday and got a full night???s sleep last night.  And I did no cardio of any kind over the last 3 days.  I should have been ready to go.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> things are lookin' good in here, brotha!



 Burner

You!  You're the one!    While I was sleeping, you came in here and put a hex on me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Strong as always!


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

Well then hows the nutrition?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

What??? Your insane my Friend, be Proud of that workout!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> You! You're the one!  While I was sleeping, you came in here and put a hex on me.


muhahahahaa......can't let you get too far ahead of me....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strong as always!



Thanks JD.  It just wasn't the kind of workout I was planning on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Malley said:


> Well then hows the nutrition?



My diet is fairly consistent.  Some would say boring.     No junk food at all during the week.  One (occasionally two) treats on the weekend, but certainly no binging.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Archangel said:


> What??? Your insane my Friend, be Proud of that workout!!!



Thanks Arch.  Except for the DB presses, all the other exercises were either down in reps or weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> muhahahahaa......can't let you get too far ahead of me....



Are you learning voodoo in that strange foreign land?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you learning voodoo in that strange foreign land?


just a chant:
durka, durka mohammed jihad.....


----------



## suprfast (Oct 22, 2009)

Team America, World Police.  

I watch too many movies
kris


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Team America, World Police.
> 
> I watch too many movies
> kris


Fuq yeah!
...me too....


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> My diet is fairly consistent.  Some would say boring.     No junk food at all during the week.  One (occasionally two) treats on the weekend, but certainly no binging.



Ya I am the same way. I have been pretty clean during the week, the weekend well thats a different story. I need to leave the beer alone!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Malley said:


> Ya I am the same way. I have been pretty clean during the week, the weekend well thats a different story. I need to leave the beer alone!



Same here     We have pizza every Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2009)

Double D said:


> Ya I am the same way. I have been pretty clean during the week, the weekend well thats a different story. I need to leave the beer alone!


But...beer is GOOD!
Beer has protein! Protein is GOOD for you!
its the weekend protein supplement!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

Whats up Brother Triple, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

let's get back to the pizza....so...moomba...what kind of pizza?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> I have been pretty clean during the week, the weekend well thats a different story. I need to leave the beer alone!



Same here, except that ice cream is my downfall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Whats up Brother Triple, hope all is well my Friend!!!



 Arch

Tough week last week, but we're back on track now.  At least for today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mon, Oct 26* ??? Quads, Calves

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
245 x 4 (6 sets)

Front Squats
115 x 6 (4 sets)

Lunges
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 10 (3 sets)

I still don???t know what was going on last week, but whatever it was, I wasn???t in the right frame of mind to workout.  Friday, Saturday, and Sunday the alarm went off early to go workout and all I did was turn it out and go back to sleep.   

Yes, I???m back to a body part split, but it will be slightly different this time.  Instead of dropping the weight and increasing the reps on each exercise, the first exercise will be low reps, the second exercise will be higher reps, and the third exercise will be higher reps still, although today I missed with the lunges.  I had intended to do 3x8, but my legs had other ideas.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice work today.  

I hate it when your body has "other plans".... haha


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2009)

Only 12 sets for legs? Pish Posh....haha. Just messing, prolly a better idea than the 20 sets Ive been doin...haha


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> Only 12 sets for legs? Pish Posh....haha. Just messing, prolly a better idea than the 20 sets Ive been doin...haha



I only do 1-4 sets total, now what!!!  !!!


Excellent workout Triple, I like your idea of attacking the muscle in a different way, low, medium and high reps, VERY NICE my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work today.
> 
> I hate it when your body has "other plans".... haha



 YM

Tell me about it.  Even sitting down in between sets didn't help.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> Only 12 sets for legs? Pish Posh....haha. Just messing, prolly a better idea than the 20 sets Ive been doin...haha



 DD

What can I say?    I'm a wuss.   

Based on how my legs felt going up and down stairs today, the 12 sets were plenty.  Besides, I don't want Arch getting too mad at me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I only do 1-4 sets total, now what!!!  !!!
> 
> 
> Excellent workout Triple, I like your idea of attacking the muscle in a different way, low, medium and high reps, VERY NICE my Friend!!!



 Arch



We have to keep changing our workouts, right?  I was toying with this as the non-workout days keep accumulating last week.  We'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mon, Oct 26 Evening* ??? Cardio, Abs

Cardio Complexes
Power Clean, RDL, Front Squat, Deadlift, Back Squat, Good Morning
75 x 5 reps each exercise, 3 sets (yes, 20 lbs less than last time  )

Abs
I didn???t bring my notebook, so I don???t remember the exact reps, but for abs it was 3 sets of 8-10 reps each exercise:  Cable Crunch, Hammer Strength Crunch Machine, and Nautilus Crunch Machine.

Elliptical Machine
15 minutes of the ???strength??? program


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2009)

*Tue, Oct 27* ??? Chest, Front Delts, Biceps

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
80 x 6
100 x 4 (6 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
150 x 6 (2 sets) Form got a little sloppy on the second set of 150
140 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Decline Press
200 x 8 (2 sets)
200 x 6

Military Press
70 x 6 (4 sets)

EZ Bar Curls
80 x 6 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 8 (2 sets)
50 x 7

Incline DB Curls
25 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, Oct 26 Evening* ??? Cardio, Abs
> 
> Cardio Complexes
> Power Clean, RDL, Front Squat, Deadlift, Back Squat, Good Morning
> ...



Now you are doing two-a-days!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Now you are doing two-a-days!!!!!



 YM

Doing cardio and abs at night shortens the morning workout.  Also if I'm at the gym, I'm less tempted to go out at night and eat a big meal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> YM
> 
> Doing cardio and abs at night shortens the morning workout.  Also if I'm at the gym, I'm less tempted to go out at night and eat a big meal.



Plus you get to see the "eye candy" at night   God knows they are not at the gym at 4:30 AM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys make me sick.... I am on Burner's beer protein sup on an almost daily basis. Almost never eat pizza though.

But I did lose close to 30 lbs in the last 8 months


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Tue, Oct 27* ??? Chest, Front Delts, Biceps
> 
> DB Bench Press
> 60 x 8
> ...



Lookin' strong brotha!  Especially the 6 sets of DB 100 x 4


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys make me sick.... I am on Burner's beer protein sup on an almost daily basis. Almost never eat pizza though.
> 
> But I did lose close to 30 lbs in the last 8 months


Now I wish I could drink beer....30lbs?????

Im seriously doing something wrong here! I need to drop 30+ lbs.....
Congrats, JD!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Plus you get to see the "eye candy" at night   God knows they are not at the gym at 4:30 AM.



Eye candy.    Yum!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Fri, Oct 30* ??? Hamstrings, Traps

Box Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 4 (4 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 2 (2 sets)
405 x 1 (2 sets)

Shrugs
315 x 8
335 x 6 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8
205 x 7 (3 sets)

Hyperextensions
50 x 8
50 x 7

Front Squat Tabatas (as many as possible in 20 sec, rest 10 sec)
65 x 8, 6, 6, 5   That went downhill fast!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Sat, Oct 31* ??? Back, Triceps

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Floor Press
135 x 8
205 x 5 (2 sets)
215 x 4 (3 sets)
215 x 3

1 Arm BB Row
135 x 4
135 x 3
125 x 5
125 x 3
115 x 6
115 x 4

Overhead Triceps Extensions
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 6

Tried something new, but it didn???t feel like it was hitting the triceps.

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 8 (3 sets)
180 x 6

Dips
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4
BW x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2009)

*Mon, Nov 2* ??? Quads, Calves

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 5
275 x 3 (2 sets)
265 x 4 (2 sets)
255 x 5 (2 sets)
245 x 6 (wanted to do a second set at this weight, but the back was having none of it!)

Front Squats
135 x 5
135 x 4
125 x 7
125 x 6
115 x 7 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 9 (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2009)

*Tue, Nov 3* ??? Chest, Delts, Biceps

BB Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 7
150 x 6 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Decline Press
210 x 8 (2 sets)

Military Press
85 x 6 (4 sets)

DB Lateral Raise
30 x 6
25 x 8 (2 sets)

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 6
90 x 5
80 x 8
80 x 6
70 x 8
70 x 7

EZ Preacher Curls
55 x 8
55 x 7 (2 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

As usual Triple, SOLID workouts, excellent Shrugs my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2009)

*Wed, Nov 4* ??? Hamstrings, Traps

Box Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 2

Deadlifts
365 x 2 (2 sets)

Shrugs
345 x 8 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 6 (2 sets)

RDL
185 x 8
205 x 8

Nautilus Lower Back
180 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent Deads and Squats too my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent Deads and Squats too my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  DLs have always been my best lift.  Now if I could only match your squat numbers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

*Fri, Nov 6* ??? Back, Triceps

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+20 x 4 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5 (2 sets)
225 x 4
225 x 3

1 Arm DB Row
120 x 8/8 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+40 x 3
BW+35 x 4
BW+30 x 6
BW+25 x 5

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 10 (2 sets)
190 x 8
190 x 6

Cable Rows
10 plates x 10
14 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2009)

*Sat, Nov 7* ??? Quads

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 5 (3 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 7 
135 x 6
135 x 5

That???s it.  Pressed for time today, so just a quick workout at home.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2009)

*GREAT* workouts Triple!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2009)

how'd the squats feel?
I still can't get comfy with front squats....it not the legs...its the bar against throat I can't get around. I've tried different hand positions, but to no avail...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Front Squats
> 135 x 7
> 135 x 6
> 135 x 5


Front squats are tough!


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate front squats. My wrists have no flexibility, and it makes it very hard to hold the bar. I get to much lower back in it that way. My bars at my club roll really easy so I cant do the crossed arms thing either.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn good squats, man!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2009)

Double D said:


> I hate front squats. My wrists have no flexibility, and it makes it very hard to hold the bar. I get to much lower back in it that way. My bars at my club roll really easy so I cant do the crossed arms thing either.



Agreed.  I've noticed that I can handle them a little better than I used to, and the balance things has gotten better, but I still have to cross my arms to do them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> *GREAT* workouts Triple!!!



 Arch

You're not just saying that because it was a short workout, are you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how'd the squats feel?
> I still can't get comfy with front squats....it not the legs...its the bar against throat I can't get around. I've tried different hand positions, but to no avail...



 Burner

The squats felt good while I was doing them.  The next day, not so much.  

Gaz posted something about a way to hold the bar for front squats.  It's not a clean position and it's not crossed arms either.  I'll try to find the article and post a link to it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Front squats are tough!



 JD

That they are.  And progress is slow.  But at least there is some progress, which is what keeps us going.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

Double D said:


> I hate front squats. My wrists have no flexibility, and it makes it very hard to hold the bar. I get to much lower back in it that way. My bars at my club roll really easy so I cant do the crossed arms thing either.



 DD

Lack of wrist flexibility is a problem for me too.  The crossed arms thing is uncomfortable.  Yeah, yeah, I know.  Whiner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Damn good squats, man!



  Gaz

Thanks Gaz.  I've got to find that link you posted about a 3rd way to hold the bar for front squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Agreed.  I've noticed that I can handle them a little better than I used to, and the balance things has gotten better, but I still have to cross my arms to do them.



 Pylon

Someone needs to invent a strap of some kind that loops over the shoulder and has hooks in front from which to hang a barbell.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> Someone needs to invent a strap of some kind that loops over the shoulder and has hooks in front from which to hang a barbell.



Like a barbell bra?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Gaz
> 
> Thanks Gaz.  I've got to find that link you posted about a 3rd way to hold the bar for front squats.



YouTube - The Front Squat with Will Brink v12

Voila! Its the way i always front squat now, Will Brink is da man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Like a barbell bra?



 Pylon

Maybe something like a harness which fits over the shoulders with J-hooks in front?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> YouTube - The Front Squat with Will Brink v12
> 
> Voila! Its the way i always front squat now, Will Brink is da man.



 Gaz

Thanks, Gaz.  That's the one.  And *you* da man!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

*Sun, Nov 8* ??? Chest, Biceps

BB Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6 (6 sets)

Barbell Curls
65 x 8 (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

*Tue, Nov 10* ??? Full-body

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 9 (4 sets)

BB Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 9 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Row
180 x 9 (4 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

This is only a temporary deviation to my plan.  With Saturday and Sunday being brief workouts, not working out Monday, and knowing that Wednesday would also be an off day, I decided (rightly or wrongly) to just do a full-body workout.  I kept the weights low and the reps high so as to not destroy myself too badly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thu, Nov 12* ??? Hamstrings, Calves

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 5 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
205 x 8 (3 sets)

Seated Leg Curl
95 x 12 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 10 (3 sets)
135 x 9 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
70 x 10 (2 sets)
75 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> YouTube - The Front Squat with Will Brink v12
> 
> Voila! Its the way i always front squat now, Will Brink is da man.



Great video.  When I was tinkering with crossfit, the point was made that the "normal" grip is part of the bigger clean and jerk lift.  It wasn't until then that it really made sense for me.  Of course, if you don't do the C&J, then the cross grip is just as good, I guess.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Pylon
> 
> Maybe something like a harness which fits over the shoulders with J-hooks in front?



Like a scary bra?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

*Sat, Nov 14* ??? Back, Triceps

Pull-ups
BW+50 x 3
BW+40 x 4
BW+30 x 4
BW+20 x 4 
BW+10 x 6
BW+10 x 5

Floor Press
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4 (4 sets)

1 Arm DB Row
120 x 10/10 
120 x 9/9
120 x 8/8

Skullcrushers
65 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 7
75 x 5

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 10
230 x 7 (2 sets)
230 x 6

Rear Delt Raises
35 x 7 (2 sets)
35 x 6

Dips
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

*Sun, Nov 15* ??? Quads, Traps

Squats
135 x 12
225 x 12
315 x 2 (2 sets)
315 x 1
295 x 5
295 x 3
275 x 7

Front Squats
185 x 2
165 x 4
155 x 5

Shrugs
135 x 12
225 x 12
365 x 10
365 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2009)

*Mon, Nov 16* ??? Chest, Delts, Biceps

BB Bench Press
135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 6
255 x 2
245 x 3
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 3

Hammer Strength Incline Press
160 x 7 (2 sets)
160 x 6 (2 sets)

EZ Bar Curls
50 x 10
70 x 8
100 x 5
90 x 6
90 x 5

Hammer Strength Decline Press
230 x 9
230 x 8 (2 sets)

 Hammer Strength Military Press
90 x 9
90 x 8
90 x 5

EZ Preacher Curls
65 x 9
65 x 8
65 x 7


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

Impressive work, as always.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

Excellent workouts Triple, fantastic DB Rows too, very strong in here!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Squats are looking phenomenal, and nice inclusion of floor presses! I love that movement!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workouts Triple, fantastic DB Rows too, very strong in here!!!



 Arch

Thanks, Arch.  I've been working on the DB rows since I can't do the bent over BB ones any more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Squats are looking phenomenal, and nice inclusion of floor presses! I love that movement!



 Gaz

Floor presses are really a challenge.  I have to use much less weight than I use for a normal bench press.  I usually get weird looks from other people when I do them, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2009)

*Wed, Nov 18* ??? Hamstrings, Calves

Box Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
285 x 3
265 x 3
245 x 3

Seated Calf Raises
90 x 12
135 x 10
160 x 8 (2 sets)
160 x 7

Seated Leg Curl
95 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Box Squats
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 3
> ...


 
Ah, box squats.  Be careful TT, I think these are what really screwed up my knees.  But at the same time increased my squat by close to 100 lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

so...I've never tried the floor press...but they sound...fun.
How do you get under the bar?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah, box squats.  Be careful TT, I think these are what really screwed up my knees.  But at the same time increased my squat by close to 100 lbs.



 Jersey

So far no issues with the knees.  I think as long as I sit back, the knees won't take the brunt of the force.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> so...I've never tried the floor press...but they sound...fun.
> How do you get under the bar?



 Burner

I do the floor press in a power rack.  I put the safety bars at the lowest setting and the hooks in the 4th one up.  If I miss a rep, I set the bar down on the safety bars, turn my head sideways, and slide out.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> I do the floor press in a power rack. I put the safety bars at the lowest setting and the hooks in the 4th one up. If I miss a rep, I set the bar down on the safety bars, turn my head sideways, and slide out.


THanks amigo!
Will try that next bench day!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Good lookin workouts, AS USUAL Triple!!! Floor presses, I have never tried them, I might have to some time in the future!!! And I can't believe I missed your comment about the "short" workout, OF COURSE I LIKE THE SHORT WORKOUT, but, you kill it in the long ones my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sat, Nov 21* - Lower

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 3

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
415 x 1
435 x 1

Front Squats
155 x 5
145 x 4
135 x 6

Good Mornings
225 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2009)

*Mon, Nov 23* - Fullbody

Squats
135 x 20
165 x 20

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
165 x 8 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2009)

Two sets of 20 on squats? Pukeytown!

Great Good Mornings aswell!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 1
> 365 x 1
> ...


Way to steal my thunder, pal!
I was kinda feeling all good about myself and to come in here and see...this...

good job sir! 

...and then you did squats again 2 days later?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Two sets of 20 on squats? Pukeytown!
> 
> Great Good Mornings aswell!



 Gaz

Well the first set was just a warmup.  

Good mornings are coming along just fine, as long as I stay consistent with them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Way to steal my thunder, pal!
> I was kinda feeling all good about myself and to come in here and see...this...
> 
> good job sir!
> ...



 Burner

You can still feel good about yourself.    Deads have always been my strongest exercise.  And I'm trying to get back to that elusive 500 lb single.  It's been a while since I've hit that.

I've been doing the high volume bodypart split since August, so I've switched to a high frequency, but lower volume workout routine for a bit.  Squats will be done 3 times a week.  One workout high reps, one moderate (6-ish) and one low (3 or less).  I think once I get past the first couple of weeks, the legs will adapt to all the squatting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2009)

*Wed, Nov 25* - Fullbody

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 6 (2 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 8 
135 x 7

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (6 sets)

Good Mornings
205 x 8 (2 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 8

Pull-ups
BW+25 x 5 (2 sets)

Hang Clean & Press
95 x 7 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
230 x 8 (2 sets)

1 arm DB rows
120 x 9/9  (that's 1 set, reps for each side)

Dips
BW+25 x 6 (2sets)

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 4
BW x 5

Cable Crunch
11 plates x 10
11 x 9 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

How are you liking the fullbody program?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

The Cap is back!
Er...trips!

Happy Thanksgiving, bud!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

well burner beat me to it, but happy thanksgiving big guy...eat up, and have a great one!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent workouts Triple, SOLID as usual!!! Love fullbody routines myself!!!

Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How are you liking the fullbody program?



 YM

They're good for certain times, such as when I might get only a couple of workouts in a week (ie, vacation or business travel when getting to a gym is impossible) and such as now, where I'm trying to increase frequency.  But to tell the truth, I prefer other splits such as upper/lower (Westside), push/pull/legs, and even the body-part split I recently was doing.

With a fullbody, if I go all out on the major muscle groups, by the time I get to the smaller ones, I'm beat and usually wind up doing them half-assed or not at all.  And if I leave something in the tank for the smaller muscles, I don't feel as if the major ones get enough attention.  Can't win, huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> The Cap is back!
> Er...trips!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, bud!



 Burner

Thanks, B.  And right back atcha for the T-day wishes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> well burner beat me to it, but happy thanksgiving big guy...eat up, and have a great one!



 Stew

Thanks and you too!  I did eat a lot yesterday.  I'm calling it a carb-up day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workouts Triple, SOLID as usual!!! Love fullbody routines myself!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!



 Arch

Thanks Arch.  Hope T-day was good for you too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

*Fri, Nov 27* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5 (2 sets)
225 x 4
205 x 5 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 9
BW x 6 (3 sets)
BW x 4

Shrugs
365 x 6
375 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (3 sets)
BW x 4
BW x 3

Lateral Delt Raise
25 x 7 (2 sets)

Rear Delt Raise
35 x 8
35 x 7


----------



## Andalite (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting in my journal, TT. I appreciate it. I am now subscribed to your workout. Your workouts are looking really good, sir.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like that refeed did you well, sir!
Nice CGBP!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Heya Trips.  Hope you had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

*Sat, Nov 28* - Lower

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
405 x 1
415 x 1

Front Squats
185 x 2 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
255 x 3 (2 sets)

RDL
255 x 4 (2 sets)

Hard to believe that this short workout would trash my legs.  DOMS set in yesterday and is still there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

Andalite said:


> Thanks for posting in my journal, TT. I appreciate it. I am now subscribed to your workout. Your workouts are looking really good, sir.



 Andalite

Glad to have you here.  The more, the merrier!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like that refeed did you well, sir!
> Nice CGBP!



 Burner

I'm not sure if it was the refeed or the results of having looked in the mirror after the refeed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Heya Trips.  Hope you had a great holiday weekend!



 Pylon

Actually I had a great holiday week as I took off the preceding Mon, Tue and Wed.  I think I'm going to enjoy retirement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

*Mon, Nov 30* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6
215 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
150 x 7
150 x 6 (2 sets)

Skullcrushers
70 x 8 (3 sets)

Military Press
65 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6

Dips
BW x 7
BW x 5


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude I couldnt do CG's after bench, my arms would fall off!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Great workouts Triple!!! Um.................. Did I read that right??? A "short" workout trashed your legs...............................SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

Double D said:


> Dude I couldnt do CG's after bench, my arms would fall off!



 DD

I try to do CGs close to benching, and put a limit on the total number of sets between the 2.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great workouts Triple!!! Um.................. Did I read that right??? A "short" workout trashed your legs...............................SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!



 Arch

You read it correctly.  In fact, you HIT it on the head.    Of course, that's short by my definition, not yours.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

*Wed, Dec 2* ??? Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 8
200 x 8
230 x 6
240 x 6

Shrugs
315 x 12 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
80 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sat, Dec 5* - Lower

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1

So I ran a little experiment this week.  It was along the lines of "less is more".  Monday was upper push, Wednesday upper pull.  Then 2 days off and go for the legs.  That made it a week since I last did legs and 2 full days off prior to the leg workout.  I should have killed it, right?  

The 275, which was relatively easy last week, was a struggle, and I stopped after a single 315 which nearly killed me (form was awful).  Even my favorite, DLs, let me down.  

That experiment FAILED big time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mon, Dec 7* - Fullbody

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 5 (4 sets)

Trap Bar Deadlifts
315 x 5 (2 sets)

These felt strange.  It was the first time I???ve done them with this trap bar (somewhat diamond shaped, stand in the middle).

Hammer Strength Incline Press
90 x 6
160 x 5 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 6
230 x 5 (4 sets)

Military Press
65 x 6
95 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5 (2 sets)

EZ Barbell Curls
80 x 5
90 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (3 sets)
BW x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

*Wed, Dec 9* - Lower

Box Squats
185 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (8 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 6 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
90 x 8 (4 sets)


----------



## Andalite (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you do any hip mobility drills, foam rolling, etc?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

Great lookin workouts in my opinion my Friend!!! Hey, your startin to come around to my way of thinking...Less is More, kinda...LoL!!! I'll have you converted yet!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2009)

Andalite said:


> Do you do any hip mobility drills, foam rolling, etc?



 Andalite

I use the foam roller before doing lower body work, but only at the gym since I don't have one at home.  I don't use it on upper body.

I do quad and hamstring stretches before and also this exercise where I bring my knee straight up as far as possible, and then rotate it to the side.  Is that what you meant by hip mobility drills?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great lookin workouts in my opinion my Friend!!! Hey, your startin to come around to my way of thinking...Less is More, kinda...LoL!!! I'll have you converted yet!!!



 Arch

If I do less less, sometimes I don't get good results, so I try to do more less, but sometimes I do more more which isn't good either.


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2009)

Hiya TT!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> If I do less less, sometimes I don't get good results, so I try to do more less, but sometimes I do more more which isn't good either.



 My thoughts ... EXACTLY!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

Lookin strong as always!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

retire?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

katt said:


> Hiya TT!!



 katt

Welcome back.  Are we going to be seeing you on a regular basis again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

Archangel said:


> My thoughts ... EXACTLY!!!



 Arch

I'm so glad you understood that.  I wasn't sure if I was clear enough.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Lookin strong as always!



 JD

Thanks and welcome back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> retire?????



 Burner

It's only wishful thinking right now.  I've still got another 10-12 years before I can realistically think about that, unless of course I hit the lottery.


----------



## the other half (Dec 12, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Arch
> 
> If I do less less, sometimes I don't get good results, so I try to do more less, but sometimes I do more more which isn't good either.



my head feels like that little guy right now.


----------



## the other half (Dec 12, 2009)

and as always, still some kick ass workouts!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> It's only wishful thinking right now. I've still got another 10-12 years before I can realistically think about that, unless of course I hit the lottery.


that's my plan too! I am thinking of getting a fair amount of power ball tickets while I'm at home...who knows....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> It's only wishful thinking right now. I've still got another 10-12 years before I can realistically think about that, unless of course I hit the lottery.


Me too brother.  I'm hoping 68 is the magic number for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey TT, Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 14, 2009)

You da man, man! 

What are speed Deadlifts exactly? I can probably guess by the name, but talk me through it


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> katt
> 
> Welcome back.  Are we going to be seeing you on a regular basis again?



Well, yaaaaa...   I have been posting  

I'm back at it now


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> and as always, still some kick ass workouts!!!!



 TOH

They've been good for the most part.  It keeps me sane.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> that's my plan too! I am thinking of getting a fair amount of power ball tickets while I'm at home...who knows....



 Burner

I don't go crazy with them.  If I'm in a store that sells them, I'll buy one.  But I don't go out of my way to play.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Me too brother.  I'm hoping 68 is the magic number for me.



 JD

69 is a good number too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Hey TT, Hope all is well my Friend!!!



 Arch

It is, or at least I think so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> You da man, man!
> 
> What are speed Deadlifts exactly? I can probably guess by the name, but talk me through it



 Gaz

Check out Westside training, DE (Dynamic Effort) for legs and you'll find speed deadlifts as one of the exercises.  Using about 60-70% of 1 RM, perform the lift using an explosive movement, lifting the weight as fast as possible.  Lower it under control as in a normal DL.  I find them good for checking form and making sure I'm doing the lift correctly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

katt said:


> Well, yaaaaa...   I have been posting
> 
> I'm back at it now



 katt

At least you have TOH to keep you on track.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

*Fri, Dec 11* - Upper

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW+40 x 4
BW+40 x 3 (4 sets)

Floor Press
135 x 6
205 x 4
225 x 3
235 x 3 (2 sets)
235 x 2

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
84 x 7
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 2

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 4

1 arm DB rows
150 x 4/4 
125 x 9/9 
125 x 8/8

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
75 x 8 (2 sets)
75 x 6

EZ Preacher Curls
65 x 8 (2 sets)
70 x 7 (2 sets)

So they now have some DBs heavier than 120 lbs, a pair of 125???s and a pair of 150???s.     I know I should be grateful, but that???s a huge jump to have to go from 125 to 150.  Anyway, I tried a set of DB rows with the 150???s, but I could get only 4 reps, and the form wasn???t the best.  A pair of 135???s or 140???s would be nice, but I???m not holding my breath for those.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sat, Dec 12* ??? Lower (Fun with high reps)

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 12
275 x 8
295 x 6 

Deadlifts
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 4

Front Squats
95 x 12 
115 x 9 

Good Mornings
185 x 12 
205 x 11


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

*Mon, Dec 14* - Fullbody

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 6
235 x 9 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 3 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 8
150 x 8

Hammer Strength Low Rows
230 x 6 (2 sets)

Dips
BW x 8

Seated Leg Curl
125 x 8
125 x 7


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Dec 11* - Upper
> 
> Pull-ups
> BW x 6
> ...


Lookin' GOOD! 150!!!!! 
Do you have access to chains or any such thing that you can add those or some sort of weight to the 120's until you can get the 150's w/ good form?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Lookin' GOOD! 150!!!!!
> Do you have access to chains or any such thing that you can add those or some sort of weight to the 120's until you can get the 150's w/ good form?



 Burner

I don't have any chains.  The other gym I go to has DBs up to 130.  I'll continue to use the 150s at first and then drop to the 125s for a while.  I can always resort to BB rows, but trying to keep it balanced detracts from the movement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

*Wed, Dec 16* ??? Fullbody / Lower Emphasis

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8
255 x 7 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
225 x 7 (5 sets)

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
80 x 7 (2 sets)

1 arm DB rows
130 x 7/7 (2 sets)  

Hang Clean & Press
95 x 7 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
165 x 7 (2 sets)

EZ-bar Curls
70 x 7 (2 sets)


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Great workouts TT, amazing DB Rows too, Holy SHIZEN my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Dec 16, 2009)

Strong rows, dude.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> 1 arm DB rows
> 130 x 7/7 (2 sets)


Holy smokes.  You are in YM territory!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe we should change your name  to Major Row


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice rowing.   You are lucky to have access to 150s.   I was trying to figure out a good way to add weight to my gym's 130.   So far the best idea I had was "duck tape"


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

so you must have a sit down job, cause if i did rows like that i sure in hell would suck at  work.
good job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Great workouts TT, amazing DB Rows too, Holy SHIZEN my Friend!!!





Andalite said:


> Strong rows, dude.



 Arch and Andalite

Thanks.  The DB rows have been coming along nicely.  I had to drop the bent over BB rows and the DB rows have been an adequate substitute.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy smokes.  You are in YM territory!



 JD

Maybe for one exercise.  He's still miles ahead of me on the other stuff.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Maybe we should change your name  to Major Row



 Burner

I shouldn't do that again.  Remember how confused Pylon was the last time?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice rowing.   You are lucky to have access to 150s.   I was trying to figure out a good way to add weight to my gym's 130.   So far the best idea I had was "duck tape"



 YM

How about tie a rope with an attached weight?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> so you must have a sit down job, cause if i did rows like that i sure in hell would suck at  work.
> good job.




 TOH

I do sit down all day, but I try to find reasons to get up and walk around periodically.  Actually, sitting for long stretches after working out the back doesn't feel really good.  I'd prefer to be lying down.


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

130 for DB rows is sick!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

TT, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> Maybe for one exercise. He's still miles ahead of me on the other stuff.


You are way too modest


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> I shouldn't do that again. Remember how confused Pylon was the last time?


this is true...I hear he's still upset 8-tracks aren't coming back...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

*Fri, Dec 18* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 4 (2 sets)
245 x 3 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW+40 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 4 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 6 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
90 x 6
90 x 5

1 arm DB rows
150 x 5/5 
150 x 4/4

Skullcrushers
75 x 8
80 x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes of interval setting

Sadly, I???ve been seriously deficient in the cardio department.  It seems to happen frequently around this time of year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sat, Dec 19* - Lower

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
285 x 3 (10 sets)

Deadlifts
365 x 1
415 x 1

Good Mornings
185 x 8
205 x 7
225 x 4

In anticipation of the snowstorm, I kept the volume low.  Figured I???d be doing plenty of shoveling the following day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

*Mon, Dec 21*

Squats
135 x 9
185 x 9
255 x 9 (4 sets) 

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 9 (2 sets)
205 x 8
205 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 9
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 7

After 3+ hours of shoveling snow yesterday (we got somewhere between 18 and 20 inches), that workout pretty much wiped me out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Now THAT is a good looking workout, especially after shoveling snow for 3 hours!  I shoveled for about an hour...


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey TT... looking good in here..  

PS - I'm glad I don't have to shovel... yet


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas! 
Shovelling? What is this that you speak of? I was wondering about in a t-shirt and light jacket today...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now THAT is a good looking workout, especially after shoveling snow for 3 hours!  I shoveled for about an hour...



 JD

That was my stay at home workout.  I didn't feel like dealing with the idiots on the road.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm glad I don't have to shovel... yet



 katt

Of course you don't have to shovel.  That's what you have TOH for, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Shovelling? What is this that you speak of? I was wondering about in a t-shirt and light jacket today...



 Burner

Now I know why you escaped the confines of Colorado --- so you don't have to shovel snow any more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

Time to catch up with some workouts.

*Wed, Dec 23*

Squats
135 x 10
225 x 7
275 x 7 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 7
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
205 x 5 (2 sets)
185 x 7

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW+40 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 3

Overhead BB Press
115 x 5 (2 sets)

1 arm DB rows
150 x 5/5
150 x 3/3

Incline DB Press
90 x 6
90 x 4

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 7

BB Curls
65 x 8
85 x 6

Back Extensions
50 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fri, Dec 25*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1

Pull-ups
BW x 7 (2 sets)
BW x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 8
185 x 7 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sat, Dec 26*

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 3
305 x 3 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mon, Dec 28*

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 9

Lateral Raise
20 x 10 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 9
185 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2009)

*Tue, Dec 29*

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 5

1 arm DB rows
125 x 9/9
125 x 8/8

Hammer Strength Low Row
230 x 7 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

BB Curls
80 x 7 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
9 plates x 12
10 x 8 (2 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10

Elliptical Machine
11 minutes of cardio setting


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2009)

*Thu, Dec 31*

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 8 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 10
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Th-th-that???s all folks.  See you next year!  Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years TT!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Now I know why you escaped the confines of Colorado --- so you don't have to shovel snow any more.


don't be silly....I lived in a town house...HOA paid someone to do that shovelling crap for me!

...and! When I come back to the world and decide on a place to live:
Denver, CO
Phoenix, AZ
Houston, Tx
Miami, Fl
Norfolk, VA

are on the list. If Denver or Norfolk, will snow...will invest in either a snow blower or an old TAV and put a snow blower/blade on it. Shovelling...
what an antiquated idea!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like your pull ups are getting better!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Trips!


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

Well,,, it's the  New Year and I'm looking for the workout....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Happy New Years TT!



 JD

Thanks, JD.  Here's to a great 2010!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like your pull ups are getting better!



 Burner

Slowly.  Really slowly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Happy new year, Trips!



 Pylon

Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

katt said:


> Well,,, it's the  New Year and I'm looking for the workout....



 katt

Last week was a deload week, TT-style.  3 easy workouts followed by 3 days off.  I got back on track today.  

Thanks for the segue to my next post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

*Mon, Jan 4*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
120 x 8 (3 sets)

Skullcrushers
50 x 8 (3 sets)

Overhead Press
75 x 6
85 x 6
95 x 6

Lateral Raise
20 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Slowly. Really slowly.


However...its progress.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

*Tue, Jan 5*

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (5 sets)

Nautilus Lat Pulldown
155 x 8
170 x 8 (2 sets)

EZ bar curls
70 x 6
80 x 6
90 x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
50 x 8 (2 sets)
50 x 7

Shrugs
275 x 6
295 x 6
305 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 6
200 x 6 (2 sets)

1 arm DB rows
110 x 8/8 (2 sets)

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> don't be silly....I lived in a town house...HOA paid someone to do that shovelling crap for me!
> 
> ...and! When I come back to the world and decide on a place to live:
> Denver, CO
> ...



There are a lot of cheap houses in Detroit   LOL    Of your list I would pick Denver.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

Still training at 4AM ??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Still training at 4AM ??



 YM

Yes, still training early in the AM.  I usually get to the gym between 4:15 and 4:30, before the masses get there.  On weekends, the gym doesn't open until 7, so I get to sleep in until 6:00.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ Thats crazy man....I'd never be able to do that. I need to workout late in the evening...I can't do mornings lol...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah...0400 to lift? that's twisted, pal! It seems to work for you....but...dang!
Have to refocus and reattack when I get back from Dubai next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ Thats crazy man....I'd never be able to do that. I need to workout late in the evening...I can't do mornings lol...



 Andalite

I used to workout in the evenings.  After my kids were born, I switched to early morning workouts.  Otherwise when I came home from work there would be too much other stuff to do before the workout.  Now, 14+ years later, I can't imagine working out at any other time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...0400 to lift? that's twisted, pal! It seems to work for you....but...dang!
> Have to refocus and reattack when I get back from Dubai next week.



 Burner

As long as I get enough sleep, I'm OK.  The biggest problem is when I stay up late and then try to get up early for the workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

I do the morning workouts, though not quite that early.  I usually get out of the house by 5:30, into the gym by 6, out and to the office by 7:30.  I avoid most of the traffic issues that way, though I'm usually gone before anyone in the house wakes up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to do 5:30 am workouts, and never really got used to it. Something about trying to lift heavy before your joints are loose just didn't work for me. I switched back to evening workouts. Right now, my gym is like 1 minute away from my work, which is really cool....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like I fell way behind in posting workouts.  So here goes.

*Wed, Jan 6* - Legs

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 3 (2 sets)

Front Squats
105 x 8
115 x 6 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
155 x 8
175 x 8

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 12
70 x 12 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
70 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fri, Jan 8* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 6
205 x 5 (5 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
195 x 5 (5 sets)

Incline DB Press
70 x 8
70 x 7

Skullcrushers
55 x 8
60 x 8
65 x 7

Lateral Raise
20 x 8
25 x 6 (2 sets)
20 x 7

Cardio
Elliptical – 10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sat, Jan 9* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4 (4 sets)

1 arm DB rows
125 x 8/8
125 x 6/6
125 x 5/5

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 8
250 x 6 (2 sets)

EZ bar preacher curls
65 x 7
65 x 6 (2 sets)

Shrugs I forgot the chalk.
225 x 8
275 x 5 (2 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Squat, Good mornings 
65 x 5 reps each exercise (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Mon, Jan 11* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
245 x 5
255 x 5
265 x 3

Front Squats
115 x 7 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
335 x 3 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 6 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
70 x 12
90 x 12 (2 sets)
90 x 10

Leg Extensions
95 x 12 (2 sets)

Leg Curls
80 x 12
85 x 12

*Evening*

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Push Press, Squat, Good mornings 
65 x 5 reps each exercise
75 x 5 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Ab Crunch
50 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 8

Cable Crunch
9 plates x 12
11 x 12
12 x 12

More cardio 
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Tue, Jan 12* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 6
205 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 7
140 x 6
130 x 7
130 x 6

Skullcrushers
75 x 8
75 x 7
75 x 5

Military Press
75 x 6
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical – 10 minutes of 20s (hard) /40s (easy) intervals


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fri, Jan 15* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW+10 x 6
BW+15 x 6
BW+20 x 5
BW+20 x 4
BW+20 x 3

Shrugs I remembered the chalk this time.
225 x 8
275 x 6
315 x 6
365 x 6 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW+10 x 5
BW+10 x 4 (3 sets)

1 arm DB rows
150 x 7/7
150 x 5/5

Barbell curls
85 x 6
95 x 5 (2 sets)
95 x 4

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Push Press, Squat, Good mornings, Deadlifts
75 x 5 reps each exercise (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sat, Jan 16* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
265 x 5 (2 sets)
265 x 3
245 x 5 (2 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 6
135 x 5 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 8 (2 sets)
185 x 6

Leg Press Hamstring focus
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12
630 x 8

Leg Press Quad focus
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12
630 x 9

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 7

Ab Crunch Machina
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 7

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 8 (2 sets)
10 x 6

Cardio
Elliptical – 20 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2010)

Solid as a rock.  That cardio complex looks like a killer!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Some excellent workouts there, TT.

Complexes are awesome, a definite way of raising the heart rate!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2010)

*Tue, Jan 19* - Push

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4
215 x 5
215 x 4
205 x 5

Skullcrushers
70 x 8
80 x 8 (2 sets)
80 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6
230 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
130 x 8
130 x 7

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
70 x 6
90 x 6 (2 sets)


*Wed, Jan 20* - Pull

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 6
230 x 6 (4 sets)

EZ Barbell curls
80 x 6
90 x 5 (2 sets)

Felt like crap during this workout.  In hindsight, I never should have gone.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

hiya trips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this thing on?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome consistency in the gym. Kudos!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Is this thing on?



 JD

  Still here.  You know how it is.  Sometimes life gets in the way and IM takes a back seat.  Still being consistent with the workouts, just haven't had a chance to post them.  Will get caught up soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Awesome consistency in the gym. Kudos!



 Curt

Thanks for stopping by my journal.    I find that I have to keep the consistency up, otherwise once the slacking starts, it's hard to get back into a regular routine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Fri, Jan 22* - Legs

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 5
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 1 (2 sets)

Front Squats
145 x 5 (2 sets)
145 x 3

Deadlifts
385 x 1 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
205 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 4

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 6 (4 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Push Press, Squat, Good mornings 
75 x 6 reps each exercise (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sat, Jan 23* - Push

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
215 x 5 (3 sets)

Incline DB Press
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4

Military Press
60 x 8 (3 sets)

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 8 minutes of intervals (20 s hard, 40 s easy)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tue, Jan 26* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5 (3 sets)
BW+10 x 4

Chin-ups
BW+10 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+10 x 3 (2 sets)

Shrugs (used a trap bar, but didn???t like the feel)
225 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 6 (2 sets)

Barbell curls
50 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6

Hammer Strength Low Rows
200 x 8
230 x 6
240 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Thu, Jan 28* - Legs

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Front Squats
115 x 7
115 x 6

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 12
90 x 10 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Back was very stiff during this workout.    Couldn???t even DL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Fri, Jan 29* - Push

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3 (6 sets)

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
75 x 6 (6 sets)

Incline DB Press
50 x 6
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 6 (2 sets)
80 x 4

Lateral Raise
20 x 8
25 x 6 (4 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Push Press, Squat, Good mornings 
65 x 6 reps each exercise (2 sets)
65 x 5 reps each exercise (2 sets)
65 x 4 reps each exercise


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Sat, Jan 30* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4

Chin-ups
BW x 4 (3 sets)
BW x 3 

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 7 (2 sets)
230 x 6

EZ bar preacher curls
65 x 6 (3 sets)

Cable Crunch
8 plates x 10
10 x 10
12 x 6 (2 sets)

This concludes my Push/Pull/Legs phase.  Starting Feb it will be an Upper/Lower split.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mon, Feb 1* - Lower

Box Squats
225 x 2 (10 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
275 x 2 (6 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 6 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 6 (4 sets)

Leg Extensions
125 x 12
125 x 10

Leg Curls
95 x 12
100 x 12

Squats felt heavy, while the DLs and GMs felt light.   

*Evening*

Cardio 
Elliptical ??? 20 minutes of intervals (20 s hard, 40 s easy)


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

dude, you are out of control.
how the hell do u do close grip bench, skull crushers and THEN incline press?

workouts are looking awesome.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Squats felt heavy, while the DLs and GMs felt light.


LOL, you have been complaining about this for years....Captain.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

How the heck do you do 'speed deadlifts?'  they are tough enough doing them regular.. lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

the other half said:


> dude, you are out of control.
> how the hell do u do close grip bench, skull crushers and THEN incline press?



With great difficulty.      Just go with lighter weights.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, you have been complaining about this for years....Captain.



  I guess that's something that will never change.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, you have been complaining about this for years....Captain.



  I guess that's something that will never change.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

katt said:


> How the heck do you do 'speed deadlifts?'  they are tough enough doing them regular.. lol



Use a lighter weight than max (55-75%) and perform the lift as quickly as possible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

*Wed, Feb 3* - Upper

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5 (2 sets)
225 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
120 x 6
140 x 6
150 x 6
160 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6 (3 sets)
BW x 4

Hang Clean & Press
75 x 6
95 x 6

Hammer Strength Row
180 x 8
230 x 7
230 x 6

Skullcrushers
50 x 8
80 x 8

Hammer Strength Curls
60 x 8
70 x 7

Felt so-so during the workout.  Turned out to be foreshadowing of the cold that I now have.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2010)

*Mon, Feb 8* - Lower

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3

Deadlifts
315 x 3
335 x 1
355 x 1

Front Squats
95 x 6
115 x 6

Good Mornings
155 x 6 (2 sets)

The cold (illness, not the weather) pretty much wiped me out all weekend.    About the only thing I did other than sleep and eat was start on my taxes.  Not very exciting.  I wasn???t feeling quite 100% for this workout and lost steam very quickly.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> The cold (illness, not the weather) pretty much wiped me out all weekend.    About the only thing I did other than sleep and eat was start on my taxes.  Not very exciting.  I wasn???t feeling quite 100% for this workout and lost steam very quickly.


Are you kidding?  I got tired just reading it.

Even sick, you're squats are still respectable!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a tough LOWER day


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

uh, yeah... regular squats, then you do front squats?  That's insane


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Are you kidding?  I got tired just reading it.
> 
> Even sick, you're squats are still respectable!



 DOMS

Thanks, D!  The illness seem to effect my stamina more than strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like a tough LOWER day



 YM

And it felt the same way, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

katt said:


> uh, yeah... regular squats, then you do front squats?  That's insane



 katt

  It beats doing lunges.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

*Wed, Feb 10* - Upper

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
160 x 8
160 x 7
160 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6 
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
180 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 7

Volume was deliberately kept low due to impending snow storm and anticipated shoveling.  Luckily, we got only 4-5 inches of heavy wet snow.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

YAY - you get to shovel.... again.... and again.... and again...

I'd totally help you out, but it would be melted by the time I got there


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2010)

katt said:


> YAY - you get to shovel.... again.... and again.... and again...
> 
> I'd totally help you out, but it would be melted by the time I got there



It's been cold so there's still some left.  How soon can you get here?    There's probably enough for TOH too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Snow sucks....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Snow sucks....



 JD

I don't mind a little of it during the winter months, but by the time March rolls around, I want it to be warm.  Trying to run on snow covered fields isn't too much fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

*Fri, Feb 12* - Lower

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x  (2 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 6
135 x 5

Deadlifts
295 x 2 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
205 x 6
205 x 4

Ab Crunch
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 8

Back Extensions
50 x 6 (2 sets)

Short and sweet since I was pressed for time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sat, Feb 13*

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 6 (4 sets)

Lat Pulldowns
10 plates x 9 (2 sets)
10 x 7

Cable Rows
10 plates x 9
12 x 9
14 x 7

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
75 x 6 (4 sets)

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes intervals (20 sec hard, 40 sec easy)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

*Mon, Feb 15*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3

Front Squats
135 x 5
135 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

*Tue, Feb 16*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3

Hammer Strength Incline Press
170 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 5

Barbell Curls
70 x 6
80 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press
230 x 8
230 x 7

Hammer Strength Curls
60 x 8
65 x 7

Military Press
100 x 6
90 x 7
80 x 8

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

Workouts are looking good TT, as usual.


Still shoveling away over there?  I remember last year, I think we had to shovel the roof twice, and the second time I just jumped from the eve to the burm below because it was almost touching.. lol....

Now there's some cheap entertainment..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2010)

katt said:


> Workouts are looking good TT, as usual.
> 
> 
> Still shoveling away over there?  I remember last year, I think we had to shovel the roof twice, and the second time I just jumped from the eve to the burm below because it was almost touching.. lol....
> ...



 katt

I haven't had to shovel since last Thursday.    I've never had to shovel the roof.  I guess mine are steep enough that excess snow will fall off on its own.  Either that or just got lucky.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 17, 2010)

You know - I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of you at all, Trip.  
Seems like with all this weight you're throwing around, you should definitely show what you've got.

Glad to see you're still here!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2010)

nadirmg said:


> You know - I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of you at all, Trip.
> Seems like with all this weight you're throwing around, you should definitely show what you've got.
> 
> Glad to see you're still here!



I'm pretty sure he has pictures up.  Triple is a pretty beefy dude.  One of those guys you see in a bar early in the night and think to yourself, "Whatever you do, don't get on that guy's bad side."


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2010)

nadirmg said:


> You know - I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of you at all, Trip.
> Seems like with all this weight you're throwing around, you should definitely show what you've got.



 nadirmg

I've got a few pictures online.  Just click on the number next to Photos under my avatar.  They're from Aug 2007, but I still look pretty much the same.  Maybe a little less hair.     My kids on the other hand, have grown significantly since then.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> I'm pretty sure he has pictures up.  Triple is a pretty beefy dude.  One of those guys you see in a bar early in the night and think to yourself, "Whatever you do, don't get on that guy's bad side."



 CowPimp

Pretty beefy?    Is that a nice way of saying "slightly overweight"?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2010)

*Thu, Feb 18*

Deadlifts
225 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1

425 went up slowly, very slowly.  At first I was disappointed, but when I checked my logs, I realized that I haven???t pulled over 400 since December, so all things considered, it was OK.  

Shrugs
225 x 8
275 x 8
315 x 8
365 x 6
365 x 5 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets)

RDL
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 6

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Squat, Good mornings 
75 x 6 reps each exercise (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice workout TT.   How's the back feeling today?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Very nice workout TT.   How's the back feeling today?



 YM

The back was a little stiff this morning, but a few minutes with a foam roller took care of that.  Right now it's feel a little fatigued, but no pain or soreness, so all's good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2010)

*Fri, Feb 19*

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

Close Grip Floor Press
225 x 3 (5 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 4
BW+30 x 3
BW+20 x 4 (2 sets)
BW x 6
BW x 4

1 arm DB row
120 x 7/7 (3 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 7
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 5 (2 sets)

Cable Rear Delt Raise
2 plates x 8
3 plates x 8 (3 sets)

Cable Rows
12 plates x 8
14 x 8
16 x 6 (3 sets)

Skullcrushers
75 x 8
80 x 7 (2 sets)
80 x 5

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

*Sun, Feb 21*

Squats
135 x 10
225 x 6
275 x  3 (3 sets)
255 x 4
245 x 3

Front Squats
135 x 6
135 x 4
115 x 7
115 x 6
95 x 7
95 x 5

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (6 sets)

Lunges
45 x 8/8
75 x 8/8
95 x 5/5

Cardio ??? Squat Tabatas As many reps as possible in 20 sec, rest 10 sec.
135 x 6, 6, 5, 4
Only made it 2 of the 4 minutes. 

Complex Cardio
Power clean, Front squat, RDL, Push Press, Back Squat, Good mornings 
75 x 5 reps each exercise (2 sets)   

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
8 plates x 12
10 x 12
12 x 7
12 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

*Tue, Feb 23* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 4
245 x 3 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
180 x 6
180 x 4

Hammer Strength Decline Press
240 x 7 
240 x 6

Overhead Press
95 x 6
105 x 5 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6
185 x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 5
BW+25 x 4

Skullcrushers
80 x 8

Elliptical Machine
5 minutes (legs still sore from Sunday)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

hiya trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2010)

*Wed, Feb 24* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (3 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)

1 arm DB rows
130 x 7/7 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
230 x 8
230 x 7 (2 sets)

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
50 x 8 (2 sets)
60 x 7 (3 sets)

Nautilus Seated Row
140 x 12
200 x 9 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2010)

Pylon

 Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pull ups are looking better


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2010)

good looking one arm rows. do u use wrist wraps on them?

how is everything else going?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Pull ups are looking better



 Burner

Thanks.  Still trying to get to 10.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

the other half said:


> good looking one arm rows. do u use wrist wraps on them?
> 
> how is everything else going?



 TOH

I don't use wraps or straps for any exercise.  My only crutch is chalk when doing DLs and shrugs.  

I've been battling a head cold for the past couple of days.  Not bad enough to keep me out of work, but just annoying enough to be aggravating.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> TOH
> 
> I don't use wraps or straps for any exercise.  My only crutch is chalk when doing DLs and shrugs.
> 
> I've been battling a head cold for the past couple of days.  Not bad enough to keep me out of work, but just annoying enough to be aggravating.



I'm with you on the head cold thing...kind of hard to work when you have to stop to cough (in my case anyway). The Nautilus seated row...is that the machine that allows you to use each side independently? If so, it is the same one I've been using....I'm lovin' that bad boy! Good work, tt!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

nice workout TT... I can't wait until we go back to 8's... just a few more days


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The Nautilus seated row...is that the machine that allows you to use each side independently? If so, it is the same one I've been using....I'm lovin' that bad boy! Good work, tt!



 DM

The one I used doesn't allow you to use each side independently, but I like it better than the low pulley cable row.  With the cable row, your ROM is limited to when the attachment hits the midsection.  With the Nautilus row, the handles are wide enough so that they clear the torso, and let you stretch as far as your body permits.  It sounds like the one you use is better with the independent movement.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2010)

katt said:


> nice workout TT... I can't wait until we go back to 8's... just a few more days



 katt

Thanks.  I don't think I'd do very well with those 15+ rep sessions that you and TOH are doing.  More power to you.  8's and under for me, thanks.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> DM
> 
> The one I used doesn't allow you to use each side independently, but I like it better than the low pulley cable row.  With the cable row, your ROM is limited to when the attachment hits the midsection.  With the Nautilus row, the handles are wide enough so that they clear the torso, and let you stretch as far as your body permits.  It sounds like the one you use is better with the independent movement.







*This guy.....Except with a few plates on each side, lol.*


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks.  I don't think I'd do very well with those 15+ rep sessions that you and TOH are doing.  More power to you.  *8's and under for me*, thanks.



+1

Ever since I started doing the "lower" rep ranged workouts, although lately I've been getting into the 10 rep range, I've enjoyed it.

Workouts are looking great TT.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the 15s.  I feel like I do more work that way.  (I know it isn't always the case...just humor me...)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2010)

*Fri, Feb 26* - Legs

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3 (5sets)

Front Squats
135 x 5 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 5 (4 sets)

Back Extensions
30 x 8 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 12
90 x 8 (2 sets)

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10 (3 sets)

That was a pretty pathetic workout.  I woke up with a very stiff and sore lower back.    Waking up with a stiff lower back isn???t an uncommon occurrence for me, but it usually happens after a heavy DL day.  I didn???t work out yesterday!  So after some ibuprofen, foam rolling, and what amounted to a half-dozen squat warm-ups, I wimped out and bagged the rest of the back squats and the DLs.  I was able to do several sets of other stuff with light weights, but it wasn???t what I had planned.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sat, Feb 27* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8 (2 sets)
155 x 6
175 x 6
185 x 5 (2 sets)
205 x 5
205 x 4

Incline DB Press
70 x 7 (2 sets)
70 x 5

Military Press
95 x 6 (2 sets)
95 x 5

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
75 x 6 (3 sets)

Back was better on Saturday, but still not 100%.  I started off a little gun-shy on the first exercise, doing more than the normal number of warm-up sets.  Volume was intentionally kept low, so as not to ruin the entire weekend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mon, Mar 1* ??? Fullbody

Squats
135 x 20
185 x 20

Good Mornings
185 x 6 (4 sets)

DB Flat Bench
70 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6
85 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (4 sets)
BW x 4

Low Pulley Cable Row
10 plates x 7
12 x 7
14 x 7
15 x 7 (2 sets)

Dips
BW x 8
BW+25 x 6
BW+25 x 5

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 6 (2 sets)

It seems that a day of rest yesterday was just the remedy for my back.     185x20 kicked by butt.    I misjudged what I was capable of doing with the DB presses.  Although I did a push routine just 2 days ago, only the fourth set was a struggle.     I was still cautious with the rows, starting lighter than I would have under normal circumstances.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2010)

Look at you with a 20 repper!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look at you with a 20 repper!!



 YM

Now let's see if I can keep these going for more than just a couple of workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

*Wed, Mar 3* ??? Fullbody

Squats
135 x 10
195 x 20

RDL
205 x 6
215 x 6

Hammer Strength Incline Press
190 x 8  
190 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)

Overhead Press
95 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
250 x 7
250 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 8
205 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
80 x 7
80 x 6

I'm getting really bad about skipping ab work and cardio.  Seems it's too easy to avoid those lately.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey trips-
Do you think the not hitting 10 reps on a pull up yet may be part mental? You know..like when you see a bench loaded w/ heavy weight and it kinda psyches you out a little? You know you can do it, but you have hesitations?
Do you have an assisted pull up machine? Or do weighted pull ups? Do something w/ that plateau?
Just a thought.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey trips-
> Do you think the not hitting 10 reps on a pull up yet may be part mental? You know..like when you see a bench loaded w/ heavy weight and it kinda psyches you out a little? You know you can do it, but you have hesitations?
> Do you have an assisted pull up machine? Or do weighted pull ups? Do something w/ that plateau?
> Just a thought.



 Burner

I do have access to an assisted pull up machine (both gyms I go to have them), and if use enough assistance, I can go over 10.  I also do weighted pullups on occasion as well as high reps on a lat pulldown.  But when it comes to doing dead-hang pull-ups, I just can't get to 10.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fri, Mar 5* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 2

Close Grip Dead Press (off of the safety bar)
235 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 4
225 x 3
205 x 6
205 x 5

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 6 (2 sets)

Military Press
105 x 5
105 x 4

Skullcrushers
75 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2010)

Really nice pressing, dude. Looking strong


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Really nice pressing, dude. Looking strong


 And that is just the tip of the iceberg.  TT is only warming up...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent workouts in here TT, awesome job on the 20 reppers too, outstanding!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

So I disappear for a while and Billie and Arch return.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Thu, Mar 11* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4

Cable Row (plates x reps)
10 x 10
12 x 8
14 x 8
16 x 6

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 5

Hammer Strength Low Rows
230 x 7 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Fri, Mar 12* - Legs

Squats
135 x 5 (5 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 6

Good Mornings
95 x 5

Cable Crunch
8 x 10
10 x 10
11 x 8 (2 sets)
11 x 7

Elliptical Machine
12 minutes

Over the past several months, my lower back has been getting more and more stiff and sore.  My initial reaction was that it was some exercise that I was doing, most likely squats or deadlifts.  This workout was the worst it???s been so up to this point.  Even those exercises with 95 lb hurt.

So I started researching lower back pain on the internet and found that there are about a gazillion different reasons why someone might develop lower back pain.  While I can???t be 100% sure I found the reason, and maybe there isn???t just one reason, but I did find, and subsequently eliminate, one of the causes.  It took about a week of no exercise and a lot of reading.

So, was it some exercise, such as squats, deadlifts, or perhaps overhead presses?  Or was it doing physical labor around the house, such as moving furniture, working in the yard, or some other activity requiring lots of bending?  Or is it just the result of getting older?  Well, no, no, and I sure hope no.   So what strenuous physical activity was the culprit?  Would you believe sitting?

Since my most recent work assignment which started last June, I???ve been doing more sitting, and for longer stretches, than ever before.  While I can???t eliminate sitting at my job, I can at least get up and move around more during the day.  Since I???ve been sitting less for long stretches of time, my lower back has slowly improved.  I don???t know if there???s any permanent damage and only time will tell if I can get back to my previous numbers.

So I???m slowly on the comeback trail.  Upper body doesn???t seem to be effected, so that???s a good thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Fri, Mar 19* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
245 x 2 (2 sets)
235 x 3 (3 sets)
235 x 2

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 7 (2 sets)
BW x 6

Skullcrushers
65 x 6
75 x 6
85 x 6 (3 sets)

Incline DB Press
40 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 5

Elliptical Machine
20 minutes on strength program


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Sat, Mar 20* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4
BW x 3

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 8
230 x 6
230 x 5 (2 sets)

Cable Row (plates x reps)
10 x 8
12 x 8
14 x 8
15 x 6 (2 sets)
15 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)
BW x 2

Cable Crunch (plates x reps)
8 x 10
10 x 8
12 x 6 (2 sets)

EZ bar preacher curls
55 x 6 (2 sets)
65 x 5 (2 sets)

Elliptical Machine
20 minutes on strength program


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Tue, Mar 23* ??? Legs

Leg Press
90 x 12 (2 sets)
180 x 12 (2 sets)
270 x 12 (2 sets)
360 x 12 (2 sets)
450 x 12 (2 sets)
540 x 12 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 12
90 x 12
115 x 8
135 x 8 (2 sets)
135 x 7 (2 sets)

Leg Extension
110 x 12
110 x 10

Seated Leg Curl
80 x 12 (2 sets)

Elliptical Machine
20 minutes on strength program

This was a test to see how the back would respond.  As it turned out, all was OK.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Wed, Mar 24* - Push

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 8
160 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Overhead Press
90 x 7 (2 sets)

Skullcrushers + Close Grip supersets
50 x 8 + 10
70 x 7 + 8
70 x 6 + 7
70 x 5 + 7


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Sat, Mar 20* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW+25 x 5 (2 sets)
BW+25 x 4 (3 sets)
BW+25 x 3

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5

Cable Row (plates x reps)
14 x 8
16 x 6 (2 sets)
16 x 5

Hammer Strength High Rows
180 x 9
210 x 8
210 x 6

EZ bar preacher curls
65 x 6 (2 sets)
65 x 4
55 x 6
55 x 5

Cable Crunch (plates x reps)
10 x 10 (2 sets)
10 x 9
10 x 7
10 x 6

Elliptical Machine
22 minutes on strength program


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Sat, Mar 27* ??? Legs

*Let there be squats and deads!*

Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3 (4 sets)

RDL
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
95 x 8
135 x 5 (3 sets)

Leg Press
450 x 8
540 x 8
630 x 8
720 x 8
810 x 5

Back Extensions
50 x 6 (3 sets)

Elliptical Machine
23 minutes on strength program

Although the weights were on the low side, this workout was a moral victory.  I had some not unexpected DOMS in the legs the next day, but no pain at all in the lower back, just a little stiffness, which is normal for me.  Now comes the hard part of building back up slowly.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Mon, Mar 29* ??? Push

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Incline Press
140 x 9
160 x 8
160 x 6

Hammer Strength Decline Press
180 x 9
230 x 7
230 x 6

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

*Tue, Mar 30* - Pull

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 8
230 x 8
240 x 7
240 x 6

Cable Row (plates x reps)
14 x 8
16 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 7

EZ Bar Curls
70 x 8
70 x 7

Elliptical Machine
25 minutes on strength program


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2010)

One word..._ I am posting for each workout_

Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong
Strong


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

JD

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

*Wed, Mar 31* ??? Legs

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
275 x 3 (3 sets)

Nautilus Back Extensions
125 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes on strength program


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

looking good, man!

Hows it going lately?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Mar 31*
> Deadlifts
> 275 x 3 (3 sets)


 What's the deal?  This wo would be great for me, but for you?  This is like me doing 3 sets of 135 x 5 on bench, lol.

Of course, no disrepect TT, but you pull 500+ easy.  Why the low weights?  Just curious.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> looking good, man!
> 
> Hows it going lately?



 Gaz

Thanks, I'm being consistent with the workouts although I'm not setting any records these days.  There's just too much stuff going on in my life, so making it to the gym on a regular basis is victory enough.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> What's the deal?  This wo would be great for me, but for you?  This is like me doing 3 sets of 135 x 5 on bench, lol.
> 
> Of course, no disrepect TT, but you pull 500+ easy.  Why the low weights?  Just curious.



 JD

You might have missed this.  



Triple Threat said:


> Over the past several months, my lower back has been getting more and more stiff and sore.  My initial reaction was that it was some exercise that I was doing, most likely squats or deadlifts.  This workout was the worst it???s been so up to this point.  Even those exercises with 95 lb hurt.
> 
> So I started researching lower back pain on the internet and found that there are about a gazillion different reasons why someone might develop lower back pain.  While I can???t be 100% sure I found the reason, and maybe there isn???t just one reason, but I did find, and subsequently eliminate, one of the causes.  It took about a week of no exercise and a lot of reading.
> 
> ...




I haven't pulled 500 in quite some time.  While it would great to get back to that level, if it doesn't happen, I'm not going to sweat it.  I workout to try to be healthy, and being a cripple doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> While it would great to get back to that level, if it doesn't happen, I'm not going to sweat it. I workout to try to be healthy, and being a cripple doesn't fall into that category.


Hey TT! No I didn't see that earlier post, but that makes total sense.

I love deadlifts and regard them as one of the best overall movements ever. But I came to the conclusion that at 54, they were just too dangerous for me. Once I would get to certain amount of weight, I felt weird "tweaks", and I keep thinking these are warning signs. I used to squat fairly heavy, and ignored the warning signs. Now my knees are jacked, hence the reason I do not squat heavy and have problems working legs at all. 

I appreciate your post, because people need to realize the "go heavy or go home", or "if the bar ain't bending, you are just pretending" mentality only makes sense up to a point. I like those sayings, they are motivational and can light a fire under your butt in the gym.

However, there becomes a point where you need to train smart, and understand your limits.... You said it perfectly.  We work out to be healthly, not cripple ourselves.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I haven't pulled 500 in quite some time.  While it would great to get back to that level, if it doesn't happen, I'm not going to sweat it.  *I workout to try to be healthy, and being a cripple doesn't fall into that category.*



Great outlook, but I hope it all gets sorted out so you have the ability to get back to that level if you'd like.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey TT! No I didn't see that earlier post, but that makes total sense.



 JD

Too soon old and too late smart.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Great outlook, but I hope it all gets sorted out so you have the ability to get back to that level if you'd like.



 Curt

Thanks, we'll see.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fri, Apr 2* - Upper

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 (4 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
255 x 1
245 x 2
235 x 3
225 x 3 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+40 x 3 (3 sets)
BW+30 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 3

Incline DB Press
90 x 4
80 x 6 (2 sets)

Skullcrushers
65 x 8
85 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 5

Cable Row (plates x reps)
15 x 8
18 x 6
18 x 5
17 x 6
17 x 5
16 x 7

EZ Bar Preacher Curls
65 x 6 (2 sets)

Elliptical Machine
20 minutes on strength program level 2


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sat, Apr 3* - Lower

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3

Deadlifts
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1
355 x 1
365 x 1

RDL
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Leg Press
540 x 8 (4 sets)

Cable Crunch
10 plates x 10 (4 sets)

Elliptical Machine
12 minutes on strength program level 3


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent workouts Triple!!! I have always been droppin in and checkin on my peeps, just wasnt into posting my workouts!!! Hope the back is ok my Friend, sucks when ya gotta nurse any kind of injury!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> 185 x 5
> 225 x 3
> ...


Now that's what I call pressing strength!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Gaz
> 
> Thanks, I'm being consistent with the workouts although I'm not setting any records these days.  There's just too much stuff going on in my life, so making it to the gym on a regular basis is victory enough.



To be honest, i think the biggest determinant of success is just turning up. If you can do that, you're doing SOMETHING and that's what matters.

Besides, from the looks of these workouts you tear shit up when you ARE there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

*Tue, Apr 6* ??? Push

Bench Press
135 x 12
185 x 8
235 x 5 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 7
205 x 4

Hammer Strength Incline Press
150 x 6
140 x 7

Skullcrushers
70 x 10
70 x 9

Hammer Strength Decline Press
230 x 7
230 x 6

Elliptical Machine
8 minutes on strength program level 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

*Thu, Apr 8* - Pull

Pull-ups
Palms away
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Palms facing
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5

Hammer Strength Low Rows
230 x 8
250 x 7
260 x 6 (3 sets)

Hammer Strength Curls
50 x 8
60 x 8
75 x 6 (2 sets)
75 x 5

Cable Row (plates x reps)
16 x 9
16 x 8 (2 sets)

Barbell Curls
70 x 8
80 x 6

Elliptical Machine
12 minutes on strength program level 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workouts Triple!!! I have always been droppin in and checkin on my peeps, just wasnt into posting my workouts!!! Hope the back is ok my Friend, sucks when ya gotta nurse any kind of injury!!! Best Wishes!!!



 Arch

And the back is worst one to have to nurse.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now that's what I call pressing strength!



 JD

Thanks, JD.  300 is a long way off though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> To be honest, i think the biggest determinant of success is just turning up. If you can do that, you're doing SOMETHING and that's what matters.
> 
> Besides, from the looks of these workouts you tear shit up when you ARE there!



 Gaz

If I'm going to make the effort to get there, I may as well do something useful.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fri, Apr 9*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 6 (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 8 (3 sets)

Back Extensions
50 x 8
50 x 7 (2 sets)
50 x 6

Seated Calf Raises
45 x 15
90 x 8 (2 sets)

Hanging Reverse Leg Raises
7
6
6

Elliptical Machine
25 minutes on strength program level 3


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sat, Apr 10*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5 (3 sets)

Incline DB Press
85 x 7
85 x 6
75 x 7
75 x 6

Decline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 6
70 x 6

Dips
BW+30 x 4
BW+25 x 4
BW+20 x 4
BW x 6

Skullcrushers
65 x 10
85 x 6
85 x 5

Stepper Machine
12 minutes on hills


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

*Wed, Apr 14*

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Complex Cardio
Front squat, RDL, Squat, Good mornings (kept it simple)
65 x 6 reps each exercise (2 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy Deadlifts, Batman!! VERY nice


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Holy Deadlifts, Batman!! VERY nice



I'll second that....

So I'm guessing the back is much improved. Excellent.

Now get to work on that *front*.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thu, Apr 15*

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW+50 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+30 x 5
BW+20 x 4

Hammer Strength High Rows
90 x 10
180 x 8
270 x 6 (2 sets)
270 x 5

1 Arm DB Rows
50 x 8/8
80 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
100 x 7/7

Cable Crunch
10 x 10
12 x 7 (2 sets)
12 x 5

EZ-bar Preacher Curls
65 x 7
75 x 6

Hammer Curls
30 x 8
35 x 6


So tomorrow we’ll see how the back feels after back-to-back back-targeting workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Holy Deadlifts, Batman!! VERY nice



 Gaz

Thanks.  They're getting there - again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'll second that....
> 
> So I'm guessing the back is much improved. Excellent.
> 
> Now get to work on that *front*.



 DM

Much improved over a couple of weeks ago, yes.  Still not 100% yet though.

As far as that working on the front comment, are you referring to the flabdominals?    Yes, I know, they need some work.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> :As far as that working on the front comment, are you referring to the flabdominals?    Yes, I know, they need some work.



Heck no...I was talking about that ugly mug of yours!

Glad to hear the back's better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> *Thu, Apr 15*
> 
> Pull-ups
> BW x 8
> ...


Nice pull ups!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Heck no...I was talking about that ugly mug of yours!



   There are some things beyond hope.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2010)

*Fri, Apr 16*

Squats
135 x 8
205 x 6
235 x 4 (5 sets)

Front Squats
115 x 6 (4 sets)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
115 x 8 (2 sets)
115 x 6

Elliptical Machine
5 minutes on strength program level 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

***BUMP***

Where are you TT?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2010)

yes, where are you captn


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

I was on a self-imposed exile for a few months, cutting down on my internet surfing, not just here, but other sites also.  Perfect weather this summer, been outdoors a lot.  Lots of unfinished house projects, spending most of the free time keeping busy.  Had a steady stream of relatives visiting too, and only 24 hours in a day ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> I was on a self-imposed exile for a few months, cutting down on my internet surfing, not just here, but other sites also. Perfect weather this summer, been outdoors a lot. Lots of unfinished house projects, spending most of the free time keeping busy. Had a steady stream of relatives visiting too, and only 24 hours in a day ...


Blah, blah, blah .  So how is the gym going?!  I need inspiration from my Big Brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

Time to dust off this journal and get rid of the cobwebs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

*Mon, Mar 7*

Power Cleans
145 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2 (2 sets)

Push Press
135 x 6 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (3 sets)

DB Rows
70 x 7
70 x 6 (2 sets)
70 x 5 (2 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Overhead press, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 5 reps each exercise (3 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome back, Capt....um....Trips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Welcome back, Capt....um....Trips!



  We are still here


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

YAY   TT's back!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

welcome back TT, hope things have been treatin ya good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

YES! He's back.... Great to have you back Trips. Don't embarrass us on the deadlifts too quick


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2011)

welcome back =)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

Trips!
que pasa! Good to see you again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the welcome back wishes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2011)

*Wed, Mar 9*

Power Cleans
155 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
255 x 5 (4 sets)
255 x 4

Front Squats
135 x 6 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3 (5 sets)

RDLs
185 x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 7
205 x 6 (2 sets)
205 x 5

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Complex Cardio
Front squat, RDL, Overhead press, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 6 reps each exercise (2 sets)
75 x 5 reps each exercise (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

You still da man TT, and you're just warming up!

I like the Javorek complexes at the end.  I did those for awhile and considered it my whole workout


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

HUGE workout. Good stuff TT!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2011)

thats a lot of volume


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

dang buddy...suprised you had that much 'gas' after all that leg work!
good job!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice work, Trips.



JerseyDevil said:


> I like the Javorek complexes at the end.  I did those for awhile and considered it my whole workout



I've not heard them called that before, but they look like a beast!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You still da man TT, and you're just warming up!
> 
> I like the Javorek complexes at the end.  I did those for awhile and considered it my whole workout



 JD

Thanks.  I start doing these for a while and then stop.  I'm going to make a determined effort to keep them going this time.  I would like to be able to get to 95 lbs.  Maybe someday when I grow up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> HUGE workout. Good stuff TT!!






PreMier said:


> thats a lot of volume




 Gaz and PreMier

Yes, my Monday and Wednesday workouts tend to be a bit long, but I feel that I can get away with it since I take the day before and the day after off.  My Friday and Saturday workouts tend to be a little shorter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dang buddy...suprised you had that much 'gas' after all that leg work!
> good job!



 Burner

I'm surprised you didn't hear me huffing and puffing when I was done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Trips.
> 
> 
> I've not heard them called that before, but they look like a beast!




 Pylon

I didn't know they had a name either.  I got the idea from some articles at T-mag.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

*Fri, Mar 11*

DB Overhead Press
20 x 8
30 x 8
40 x 8 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6 (3 sets)
BW x 5

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8 (3 sets)

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Flat DB Press
80 x 7 (3 sets)

DB Rows
70 x 8
70 x 7
70 x 6

Dips
BW x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Curls
35 x 7
35 x 6

Cardio substitute
Farmers walks length of the building + mountainclimbers
20 lb DBs, 20 reps (4 sets)

A guy at the gym encouraged me to do these.  I hate him right about now.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

great workouts, am always amazed at the volume and weights. 

i dont usually do anything someone "encourages" me to do, just for that reason. or because they sit back and laugh. kind of like the one legged sldl. never agian.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Named for Istvan Javorek who developed that routine.  At one time he was the head coach of the Romanian Olympic weightlifting team.  Although the complexes look easy, his guys were using like 400 lbs!  Here is a link to WAY too much information.

http://www.istvanjavorek.com/page2.html


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2011)

*Sat, Mar 12*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 2

Deadlift
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
425 x 1 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 3 (2 sets)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2011)

You still do good mournings at your age, you must have been blessed with a strong back. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn T, you go on hiatus for so long and you come back squatting over 300 pounds???  What the hell were you doing while you were gone from here?  I don't ever recall you getting over 300 on the squat...

Are those full squats or powerlifting squats you're doing?  I'm just getting back to squatting due to a hockey groin injury, but I've decided to drop the weight a bit and work on getting pretty close to ass to grass, well at least as low as my body will let me go.  I would love to get to 315 ass to grass for reps, that would be fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You still do good mournings at your age, you must have been blessed with a strong back.
> Keep up the good work.



 mino

Long time no see.  

GMs have done wonders for my lower back.  I like them and think they're a great exercise.  I don't go super heavy on them and make sure I keep strict form.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> mino
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> GMs have done wonders for my lower back.  I like them and think they're a great exercise.  I don't go super heavy on them and make sure I keep strict form.



I should give it a shot, my lower back is weak.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Damn T, you go on hiatus for so long and you come back squatting over 300 pounds???  What the hell were you doing while you were gone from here?  I don't ever recall you getting over 300 on the squat...
> 
> Are those full squats or powerlifting squats you're doing?  I'm just getting back to squatting due to a hockey groin injury, but I've decided to drop the weight a bit and work on getting pretty close to ass to grass, well at least as low as my body will let me go.  I would love to get to 315 ass to grass for reps, that would be fun.



 Stew

My hiatus was from IronMag, not from lifting.  The lifting has remained consistent.  I've squatted a little over 300 in the past, but only for triples or less.  

The squats are below parallel, but they're not ATG, so I guess that makes them a powerlifting squat.  I find that if I try to get to a ATG position, my lower back starts to round.  It's a flexability thing I'm sure.  I have no desire to develop lower back problems at this point in my life, so I'll be content with getting to a point just below parallel.

I agree with you about the 315 ATG for reps.   Either that or 405 to parallel.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I should give it a shot, my lower back is weak.



Hypers will help also.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Hypers will help also.



Yes, the plan is to start with them first then switch to GM's.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Stew
> 
> My hiatus was from IronMag, not from lifting.  The lifting has remained consistent.  I've squatted a little over 300 in the past, but only for triples or less.
> 
> ...



oh i knew you wouldn't have stopped lifting, we are a special breed we just can't give it up till the day we are no longer able to do it....

I hope you don't think i think any less of your squats if they weren't ATG, I was just curious.  I agree with the back rounding, but I'm actually trying them to see if I can correct some other form issues on my squats.  Seems you correct one issue and you get another one .  I was finding that I wasn't activating my glutes at all on my squats, maybe because of going to parallel, so I'm seeing if going lower will help to recruit them better and hopefully in the long run save my back, but the jury's still out on that one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn nice good mornings!


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

Very strong workout TT!     We took a break from posting for a while too - just too many other things going on that needed more attention than our journals..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mon, Mar 14*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 2

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
235 x 7 (3 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
195 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 3 (2 sets)

Push Press
145 x 4 (3 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5

DB Rows
75 x 5 (3 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang clean, Front squat, RDL, Overhead press, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 5 reps each exercise (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wed, Mar 16*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
165 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 4 (4 sets)

Suitcase Deadlifts  something new 
135 x 3 (2 sets)
145 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 2

Good Mornings
185 x 6
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 4 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 9
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)


Cardio
Farmers walks length of the building + mountainclimbers
30 lb DBs, 20 reps (4 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking workouts, TT!

Were the suitcase deads with one hand or two?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great looking workouts, TT!
> 
> Were the suitcase deads with one hand or two?



 Gaz

The deads were just one hand at a time.  It was my first time trying them.   I'll have to keep the 2-handed version in mind for the future.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

*Fri, Mar 18*

DB Overhead Press
20 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 6 (2 sets)
50 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 7 (2 sets)

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5 (4 sets)

Flat DB Press
80 x 7 (3 sets)

DB Rows
80 x 8 (3 sets)

DB Skullcrushers
30 x 8 (2 sets)

Hammer Curls
35 x 8 (2 sets) 

Cardio
Elliptical 15 minutes - intervals 30 seconds, 60 seconds rest


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

*Sat, Mar 19*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlift
315 x 2
335 x 2 (4 sets)

Working out after not having eaten for 24 hours might not have been the smartest thing I did today.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

why didnt you eat? i bet your tired!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you fasting?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

WTF, over? no eating for 14 hours?
Ba-dude!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

The not eating wasn't by choice.  I love to eat.  Started feeling very sick at work Friday afternoon, left early, went home and slept until mid-morning Saturday.  I felt much better when I woke up, but the lack of food left me short in the energy department.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2011)

*Mon, Mar 21*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
175 x 2 (2 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 8
115 x 6
125 x 6
135 x 6
145 x 4

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 3 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW+10 x 5 (4 sets)
BW+10x 3

Push Press
135 x 5
145 x 4 
140 x 5 (2 sets)

BB Rows
135 x 8
165 x 5 (3 sets)
165 x 4

Complex Cardio
Front squat, RDL, Overhead press, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 5 reps each exercise (4 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

How are you liking the front squats?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2011)

i havent done floor presses in a while.. i would like to start doing westside again, but i cant make it 4 days a week, only 3 =(


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice work as always, Trips.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> How are you liking the front squats?



 JD

They're good in that there's less stress on the lower back, but I find that when the weight gets too high (i.e, around 185), I have trouble holding it.  I then lose interest in them for a while and when I start back up, I find I'm down in the 125-135 range.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i havent done floor presses in a while.. i would like to start doing westside again, but i cant make it 4 days a week, only 3 =(



PreMier

I don't know how effective it would be, but what about just rotating through the 4 workouts, doing 3 of them in any given week?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Nice work as always, Trips.



 Py

Thanks.  Summer's coming.    Gotta try to look good at the beach.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

*Wed, Mar 23*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
175 x 3 (2 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 4

Front Squats
135 x 6 (2 sets)

2-handed Suitcase Deadlifts (weight per hand)
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 2
165 x 1 (3 sets)

So it seems that my left hand is a bit weaker than the right one.  I kept dropping the bar when using 165.


1-handed Suitcase Deadlifts
155 x 3 (2 sets)
155 x 2


Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)

Cardio
Farmers walks length of the building + mountainclimbers
40 lb DBs, 30 reps (3 sets)
40 lb DBs, 0 reps

I probably should  have increased the mountainclimber reps from 20 to 25 instead of going up to 30.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2011)

*Fri, Mar 25*

DB Overhead Press
40 x 8
55 x 4 
50 x 5
45 x 8 (2 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5 (3 sets)

Flat DB Press
85 x 7 (2 sets)
85 x 5

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
65 x 10
65 x 9

DB Rows
75 x 7 (2 sets)
75 x 6

DB Skullcrushers
25 x 8 (2 sets)

Incline DB Curls
25 x 7 (2 sets) 

Cardio
Elliptical 10 minutes ??? hill intervals


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey amigo!
so 'splai the floor press. How do you unrack it...and then, do you bring the weight down till your arms are on the floor? 
been wanting to try them, but a little wary of doing them wrong.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *Fri, Mar 25*
> 
> DB Overhead Press
> 40 x 8
> ...



Great workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> so 'splai the floor press. How do you unrack it...and then, do you bring the weight down till your arms are on the floor?
> been wanting to try them, but a little wary of doing them wrong.



 Burner

I do the floor presses in the curling cage, um, I mean the squat rack.  I put the hooks at the third hole from the bottom so that when I'm lying down on the floor, my arms are about 3/4 of the way extended.  Then lift the bar off the hooks, lower until the upper arm hits the floor and press up.  The safety bars don't get used when I do them this way.

I'll also do them where I'll lie on an elevated platform, with the safety bars in the bottom hole.  The I lower the bar until my arms hit the platform.  It's safer this way since I lift without a spotter, but sometimes the platforms are in use elsewhere.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Great workout!



Thanks, Curt!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

*Sat, Mar 26*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
325 x 1

Front Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1

Short and brutal.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

hey Trips! Thanks for the description! I'll see if I can work those in.
Nice workout!
Dunno if my back would have liked doing the deads after those squats! Good job, amigo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Dat's a lot of intensity for one day!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice squats, damn


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hey Trips! Thanks for the description! I'll see if I can work those in.
> Nice workout!
> Dunno if my back would have liked doing the deads after those squats! Good job, amigo!



 Burner

I've never had a problem doing DLs after squats.  Trying them the next day, now that's a problem.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dat's a lot of intensity for one day!



 JD

It was.  Notice the lack of cardio?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Nice squats, damn



 PreMier

Thanks.  Would like to be able to do multiple sets of 5 for 315 (or higher), but not quite there yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

*Mon, Mar 28*

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 2 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW+20 x 5 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 3 (2 sets)

Overhead Press
105 x 5 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Rows
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 5

Dips
BW+20 x 5 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 4
BW+15 x 5 (Had to resort to the pink dumbbells  )

Chin-ups
BW+20 x 5 
BW+20 x 3 (2 sets)
BW+15 x 4

Complex Cardio
Hang Clean, Front squat, RDL, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 5 reps each exercise (5 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

kick-ass workout!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

Agreed. That is a solid workout!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> PreMier
> 
> Thanks.  Would like to be able to do multiple sets of 5 for 315 (or higher), but not quite there yet.



a while back i wanted to do 5x5 of 315.  maybe i'll try again in a few weeks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the exercise selection you've got going on


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> kick-ass workout!





Curt James said:


> Agreed. That is a solid workout!



 Burner and Curt

Thanks guys!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> a while back i wanted to do 5x5 of 315.  maybe i'll try again in a few weeks



 PreMier

I thought I read in your journal a workout where you were close to getting that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the exercise selection you've got going on



 YM

I've gotten rid of most isolation exercises and now I'm using compounds almost exclusively.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

*Wed, Mar 30*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 2 
185 x 1 (2 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
325 x 1

Front Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 2
205 x 2 
215 x 1
225 x 1 

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
465 x 1
475 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Cardio
Stepper machine ??? 10 minutes

I???ve decided to move the low rep lower body workout from Saturday to Wednesday.  This gives me a day off before doing any heavy leg training.  Recently I???ve been doing that workout the day after high rep upper body training and I think the Friday workout might be having an effect on Saturday???s workout.   We???ll see if this can get me past the current squat plateau.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> YM
> 
> I've gotten rid of most isolation exercises and now I'm using compounds almost exclusively.




  Good thinking.   I try to do the same


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> PreMier
> 
> I thought I read in your journal a workout where you were close to getting that.



i was kinda close, but your deadlifting more than me and i need to catch up. they should call you capt deadlift


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Deadlifts
> 315 x 3
> 365 x 3
> 405 x 3
> ...


He's back!  Soon you'll be back to 500+ deads.  I forget, what is your PR for deadlift? I seem to recall high 500's...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

wassup, trips! Nice lifts!
I've been backing off the iso movements myeslf lately....guess I'll never have big arms...they'll get bigger w/ the compound lifts...but dam.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was kinda close, but your deadlifting more than me and i need to catch up. they should call you capt deadlift



 PreMier

You're cutting, so it might be difficult to increase the DL.

capt deadlift?    What a cool name.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> He's back!  Soon you'll be back to 500+ deads.  I forget, what is your PR for deadlift? I seem to recall high 500's...



 JD

That's the goal, to get back to 500 and be able to stay there consistently.  

Best ever was 545, just over 4 years ago.  I can't recall the last time I got over 500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2011)

*Fri, Apr 1*

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (2 sets)

DB Overhead Press
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 7
50 x 6

Incline DB Press
70 x 9
75 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 6

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Flat DB Press
80 x 8 (3 sets)
80 x 7

DB Rows
80 x 5 (4 sets)

DB Skullcrushers
30 x 8
30 x 6
30 x 5

DB Hammer Curls
30 x 8
30 x 7
30 x 6 

Cardio
Farmers walks length of the building + mountainclimbers
45 lb DBs + 25 reps (2 sets)
45 lb DBs + 20 reps (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2011)

nice db pressing(chest). that'd tear me up


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

...especially right after mil presses!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...especially right after mil presses!


 Exactly!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2011)

*Sat, Apr 2*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 2 (4 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
275 x 6
265 x 7
255 x 8
245 x 10  
235 x 12  

Speed Deadlift
315 x 3 (8 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 10
185 x 8 (3 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mon, Apr 4*

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW+25 x 4 (3 sets)
BW+25 x 3 (3 sets)

Clean and Press
135 x 5 (2 sets)
145 x 4
155 x 3
165 x 1
175 x 1

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
185 x 5 (3 sets)
185 x 4 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW+25 x 34(2 sets)

Complex Cardio
Front squat, RDL, Overhead Press, Back squat, Good morning
75 x 6 reps each exercise (2 sets)

Cardio
Stepper machine ??? 5 minutes
Elliptical ??? 6 minutes


Legs were aching from Saturday (Sunday wasn???t too bad, but today???s another story).  Complexes did not feel good and stair stepper wasn???t much better.  Had to resort to the Elliptical.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2011)

Are the legs suffering from the workout you gave them?  Not an injury, I hope?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2011)

want to race to a 500dl? i'll be gone for 2 weeks so there is a head start, and as far as i know, i can only pull 455


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Are the legs suffering from the workout you gave them?  Not an injury, I hope?



 Pylon

No, not an injury, just some DOMS.  I expected there to be some on Sunday, but there wasn't a trace.  I spent most of the day on my feet doing chores around the house and felt fine.  So I was a little surprised when I woke up Monday morning with major DOMS in the hams and quads.  No problems, though, as a short session with my PVC friend last night took care of that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> want to race to a 500dl? i'll be gone for 2 weeks so there is a head start, and as far as i know, i can only pull 455



 PreMier

OK, you're on.  Reps to the winner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> want to race to a 500dl? i'll be gone for 2 weeks so there is a head start, and as far as i know, i can only pull 455


 


Triple Threat said:


> PreMier
> 
> OK, you're on. Reps to the winner.


Kewl!  A friendly challenge.  If I was going to bet, I'd put my money on TT.  Only because he has the weight advantage, and has pulled 545 before.... plus I had a dream that he used to be called Captain Deadlift 

...on the otherhand it is hard to bet against a young buck, naturally strong mofo like Jake!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2011)

his 1rm is more than mine i think, and i'll be out of town unable to train for 2 weeks.  so there's a head start for the old guy 

i wont be surprised if he beats me there, but im going to try


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Kewl!  A friendly challenge.  If I was going to bet, I'd put my money on TT.  Only because he has the weight advantage, and has pulled 545 before.... plus I had a dream that he used to be called Captain Deadlift
> 
> ...on the otherhand it is hard to bet against a young buck, naturally strong mofo like Jake!!!!



 JD

Who is this Captain Deadlift of which you speak?  

I probably have about 30 lb on Jake.  To make it equitable, maybe we should make the challenge based on the ratio of weight lifted to body weight?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> his 1rm is more than mine i think, and i'll be out of town unable to train for 2 weeks.  so there's a head start for the old guy
> 
> i wont be surprised if he beats me there, but im going to try



 PreMier

Hey, who you calling old?     I resemble that remark.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2011)

*Wed, Apr 6*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 3 
185 x 2 (2 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 1
325 x 1
335 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
485 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5 

Overhead Squats Trying to teach an old dog new tricks.  
20 x 6   Not a typo.  A twenty pound barbell.   And no laughing.  
30 x 6
45 x 5 (3 sets)

Complex Cardio
Front squat, RDL, Overhead press, Back squat, Good morning
95 x 3 reps each exercise (5 sets)


Legs felt good today, with the DOMS from Saturday just about gone.  The PVC worked well.

Struggled a little with the 485 DL, but eventually got it.  Form wasn???t as good as the 455 according to an expert witness.

Planned to do 1 more set of GMs, but back was feeling fatigued after the set with 255.  Didn???t realized it was a PR until the workout was over.  

Overhead squats felt a bit awkward, but hopefully over time they will improve.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

I loves me some OH squats.  Even going light, they make a great warmup move!
Once you get used to them, you will love them!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> PreMier
> 
> Hey, who you calling old?  I resemble that remark.


 Its funny...because its true....


I'd jump in on this....but I've got one more week of strength till I drop and go for more cardio based workouts till i go home....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I loves me some OH squats.  Even going light, they make a great warmup move!
> Once you get used to them, you will love them!



 Pylon

I've been working on flexibility, but the overheads showed that I still need more work (heels wanted to come up).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Great looking power workout TT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great looking power workout TT!



 JD

Thanks!  I'm pleased with the decision to move low rep leg day to Wednesday. So far, so good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2011)

*Fri, Apr 8*

Flat DB Press
75 x 8
100 x 6 (2 sets)
100 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7 (2 sets)
BW x 6 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
85 x 7
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
230 x 8
270 x 7
300 x 6 (2 sets)

DB Overhead Press
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 4

DB Rows
80 x 6 (2 sets)
80 x 5 (2 sets)

DB Skullcrushers
30 x 7 (2 sets)
30 x 6

DB Hammer Curls
30 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

nice workout!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sat, Apr 9*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 3 (2 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 5 (5 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5 

Deadlift
225 x 5
315 x 5
325 x 5
335 x 5
345 x 5

Good Mornings
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2011)

*Mon, Apr 11*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1

Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW+30 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+30 x 3 (2 sets)

Clean and Press
135 x 4 (2 sets)
135 x 3

Pendlay Rows
135 x 6
185 x 5 
195 x 4
195 x 3 (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 4

Barbell Curls
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 5 (2 sets)

Complex Cardio
Hang Clean, Front squat, RDL, Overhead Press, Back squat, Good morning
95 x 4 reps each exercise (3 sets)


----------



## Buffanition (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work out I think I might have to copy some of it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2011)

Beastly numbers in here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

How do you GM that much weight? Dayum! 135 is about all I can handle when I try to go parallel to the floor.

Great job on the squats! Hoping I can get there too. All depends on the knees, so far, so good!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

Buffanition said:


> Nice work out I think I might have to copy some of it



 Buffanition

Welcome to my journal.  Feel free to copy whatever you like.  I steal other people's ideas all the time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Beastly numbers in here



 YM

Thanks.  I try.  Sure would like to have your pull-up numbers, though.  Or something even remotely close.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> How do you GM that much weight? Dayum! 135 is about all I can handle when I try to go parallel to the floor.
> 
> Great job on the squats! Hoping I can get there too. All depends on the knees, so far, so good!



 JD

How do I GM that much weight?  Very, very carefully.  

I have found that the more often I do them, the better I feel.  And back extensions help immensely too.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

do you bend the knees? or are they straight? (good morning?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> do you bend the knees? or are they straight? (good morning?)



 Burner

For the GMs, the legs are bent and the lower back is kept tightly arched.  I think if I tried to do them with straight legs I'd either tip over or snap my back in half.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

*Wed, Apr 13*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 3
195 x 1 (2 sets) 

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
305 x 3
315 x 1
335 x 1

Overhead Squats
45 x 5
55 x 3 (5 sets) 

Front Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 3

Deadlifts
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1

1 Arm Suitcase Deadlifts
135 x 3
165 x 2 (4 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
275 x 3


I seem to have reached a plateau in both the squat and deadlift.  Still couldn???t get past 335 in the squat and couldn???t even pull 475 in the DL.  I won???t be winning that race to 500 anytime soon.     I think it???s time to drop the singles for a few weeks and stay in the 3-5 range for this workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks amigo!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice work, Trips.  How are those Oh squats treating you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> thanks amigo!



Con mucho gusto!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

Pylon said:


> How are those Oh squats treating you?



 Py

Not very nicely.  They feel very awkward and when I get below parallel, my heels start to come up from the floor.  This does not happen for front or back squats.    So there's a defect somewhere, just gotta figure out what it is.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, Apr 13*
> 
> Power Cleans
> 
> ...


This is the toughest exercise selection I've ever seen posted in one work out.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

^Holy shit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2011)

That is one rugged workout.  You are an animal TT!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> This is the toughest exercise selection I've ever seen posted in one work out.



 ihateschoolmt

I was annoyed with my final attempts at both the squat and DL, so I made myself pay for it with a couple of extra exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^Holy shit!



 x~factor

That's a once every so often workout.  I could never do that on a regular basis.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is one rugged workout.  You are an animal TT!!



 JD

Thanks, JD.  Had a little extra time today, so I took advantage.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> ihateschoolmt
> 
> I was annoyed with my final attempts at both the squat


Were you trying to max? That was a lot of sets you did before your max. I would do a few warm up squats go for the max and then finish it off with the reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm out of here for a while.   

See everyone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Were you trying to max? That was a lot of sets you did before your max. I would do a few warm up squats go for the max and then finish it off with the reps.



I wasn't trying to hit my max, just beat what I did last week.  3 warm-up sets, 3 sets of triples, and 3 sets of singles.  My max is still a long way off.  And I agree with you in that if I were trying to hit a new 1 RM, that was way too many sets beforehand.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm out of here for a while.
> 
> See everyone in a couple of weeks.


vacation? Have fun!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm out of here for a while.
> 
> See everyone in a couple of weeks.



Laters.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

What everybody else said and then some, that workout would destroy me. Great work.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a good time wherever you're going!

Fucking crazy workout, btw.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I seem to have reached a plateau in both the squat and deadlift.  Still couldn???t get past 335 in the squat and couldn???t even pull 475 in the DL.  I won???t be winning that race to 500 anytime soon.     I think it???s time to drop the singles for a few weeks and stay in the 3-5 range for this workout.



that'll give me some time because im not close either haha. have fun!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> vacation? Have fun!



 Burner

Yes, a little R&R in sunny Florida.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What everybody else said and then some, that workout would destroy me. Great work.



 dave

Thanks.  Knowing that my workouts wouldn't be so regular while I would be away caused me to go slightly overboard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Have a good time wherever you're going!
> 
> Fucking crazy workout, btw.



 Gaz

Weather was excellent, sunny and mid 80's (that would be 30 for you  ) everyday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> that'll give me some time because im not close either haha. have fun!



 PreMier

  We're both turning into slackers.    OK, not really, but it seems that it's going to take a little longer than expected.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2011)

Time for my workout.    Then catching up with everyone's journals later.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

Thought I'd pop in to observe and learn. looking forward to see how a fellow volume enthusiast works


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

Have fun Trips!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

where in florida? im in destin!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Thought I'd pop in to observe and learn. looking forward to see how a fellow volume enthusiast works



 trapzilla

Welcome to my journal.  I've learned quite a lot by reading other people's journals.  Never too old to learn something new.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

PreMier said:


> where in florida? im in destin!



I was in Orlando for 5 hectic days and then in Pompano Beach for a couple of relaxing days.  Four days at various Disney Parks.  Just hung out at the beach and pool in Pompano Beach and visited relatives.

Workouts were on the pathetic side, since I only used equipment at the various hotels.  Machines only and some dumbbells to about 40 lb.  
Didn't gain too much weight though since I was able to keep the food consumption in check, although there was that 1 gorgefest at Lucille's Bad to the Bone.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

Vacations are great, but getting back into the workout routine afterwards takes me some time.  Taking it slow for a week.

*Sat, Apr 23*

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 8 (3 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 8
105 x 6

Speed Deadlift
225 x 2
275 x 2


OK, taking it real slow.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Nice to see someone doing speed work.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

*Mon, Apr 25*

Squats
135 x 6
165 x 8
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 6
195 x 7
195 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 7
165 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Clean and Push Press
95 x 8
105 x 6
105 x 5

Incline DB Press
45 x 12
55 x 12

Pendlay Rows
135 x 12
145 x 12

Cable Rows
8 x 12
10 x 12
11 x 12

Barbell Curls
45 x 12
55 x 12 (2 sets)
65 x 10
65 x 8

Hanging Leg
Reverse x 8 (2 sets)
Leg x 10

Cardio
Tabata Front Squats 95 x 7, 6, 4, 3


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

*Wed, Apr 27*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 2 (2 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Front Squats
115 x 8 (2 sets)

Overhead Squats
45 x 7
45 x 6

Deadlifts
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3
355 x 3

1 Arm Suitcase Deadlifts
135 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 2

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg
Reverse x 8 (2 sets)
Leg x 6 (2 sets)

Back Extensions
50 x 6 (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice to see someone doing speed work.



 ihate

I almost didn't see you sneak that post in there while I was catching up my workouts.   

I got that idea from the Westside workout.  I like speed deads because I can work on form.  Also I find that I am better off with more frequent workouts, so by doing speeds one day and conventionals another, I can be doing DLs twice a week without destroying my back.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

*Fri, Apr 29*

Flat DB Press
50 x 10
75 x 10
90 x 7
90 x 6
80 x 7

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5
BW x 4

Incline DB Press
75 x 9
75 x 8
75 x 7

DB Rows
75 x 6
65 x 9
65 x 8

DB Overhead Press
25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 7

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

*Sat, Apr 30*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
165 x 3 (4 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 6

Front Squats
135 x 6 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlift
225 x 2
275 x 2
295 x 2
315 x 2

RDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2011)

*Mon, May 2*

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6

Pull-ups
BW x 6 (3 sets)
BW x 5

Overhead Press
95 x 6
105 x 6 (2 sets)
105 x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 6 (3 sets)

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
155 x 8 (2 sets)

Dips
BW+25 x 5 (3 sets)

Chinups
BW+25 x 4 (2 sets)
BW+25 x 3

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 15 minutes

Elliptical wasn???t my first choice for cardio, but for some reason legs felt fatigued from Saturday???s workout.  

I know, trapzilla, where's the volume?  Soon.  Hoping to start ramping up this week.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, May 2*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
Haha Triple you already read me like a book!! 

people say pendlay rows are better on the lower back than traditional bent overs but they look the same to me! what are the differences?

nothing wrong with the eliptical only cardio machien i can use  treadmills hurt my joints and i always brake bikes and rowing machines not to mention chaffage on the bike..ouch!

and I didn't think volume was too far off if i'm honest. did really just say that?? this board is getting to me lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

How much do you weigh now?  You bw pullups are excellent!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> ihate
> 
> I almost didn't see you sneak that post in there while I was catching up my workouts.
> 
> I got that idea from the Westside workout.  I like speed deads because I can work on form.  Also I find that I am better off with more frequent workouts, so by doing speeds one day and conventionals another, I can be doing DLs twice a week without destroying my back.


Nice I got the idea from westside as well, I did a few speed workouts a week or two ago. I like DL/squating twice a week too now I like to do back squats with deficit deads or speed ( i rotate them) then a few days later deadlifts with low rep front squats


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> people say pendlay rows are better on the lower back than traditional bent overs but they look the same to me! what are the differences?



 trapzilla

The difference between pendlay rows and regular bent over rows are that you rest the bar on the floor (OK, technically the plates are on the floor unless you're rowing 45 lb) between each rep.  Takes the strain off the lower back and for me, permits me to stay at almost a 90 degree angle for the entire set.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> How much do you weigh now?  You bw pullups are excellent!



 JD

Thanks, still would like to be able to do sets of 10.  I'm in the 230-ish range. And I'm a couple of RCHs under 6 ft tall for anyone interested.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice I got the idea from westside as well, I did a few speed workouts a week or two ago. I like DL/squating twice a week too now I like to do back squats with deficit deads or speed ( i rotate them) then a few days later deadlifts with low rep front squats



 ihateschoolmt

Ah yes, deficit deads.  I haven't done them in quite some time.  Excellent exercise for developing starting strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

*Wed, May 4*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
185 x 2  (Too heavy, second rep was really ugly)
175 x 3 (4 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 3
285 x 3 (Wanted to see how much strength I lost during vacation ??? about 20 lb or so for squats)
255 x 5 (5 sets)

Overhead Squats
45 x 8 (2 sets)
45 x 7 

Last set was a drop set, as in I lost my balance and had to drop the bar.  Did you know an empty bar dropped from a height of about 8 feet makes a fairly loud noise?  


Front Squats
115 x 8 (3 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
405 x 2 (2 sets, 415 or 425 might have gone up once, so about a 50 lb drop here)

1 Arm Suitcase Deadlifts
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 2 (3 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5

And that is when my back said ???Enough???.    No aches, just fatigued.


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> trapzilla
> 
> The difference between pendlay rows and regular bent over rows are that you rest the bar on the floor (OK, technically the plates are on the floor unless you're rowing 45 lb) between each rep. Takes the strain off the lower back and for me, permits me to stay at almost a 90 degree angle for the entire set.


 
Ah ok, thanks for the info. but surely it severly limits the weight you can use?


Triple Threat said:


> ihateschoolmt
> 
> Ah yes, deficit deads. I haven't done them in quite some time. Excellent exercise for developing starting strength.


 
deficit deads are sure tasty things, great for deadlifts particularly for me as i am slow as hell off the floor, once its up i'll lock it out no worries.



Triple Threat said:


> *Wed, May 4*
> 
> Power Cleans
> 135 x 3
> ...


 
Haha!! drop set, incredible. how long was your vacation again? seems liek quite a large strength drop


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2011)

i love when i have to dump the bar, scares so many people


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> [about Pendlay rows] Ah ok, thanks for the info. but surely it severly limits the weight you can use?



Yes it does limit the amount of weight for pendlays, but better that than having regular bent-over rows screw with my back.




> Haha!! drop set, incredible. how long was your vacation again? seems liek quite a large strength drop



I was on vacation for 8 days and then took about 10 days to ramp back up, so away from heavy lifting for almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i love when i have to dump the bar, scares so many people



I felt kinda wussy though, dumping an empty bar.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, still would like to be able to do sets of 10. I'm in the 230-ish range. And I'm a couple of RCHs under 6 ft tall for anyone interested.


Dude 230-ish is where I started and no way could I do 10 reps of reasonably strict chins.

I had to think about RCHs for a moment...  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I haven't heard that term in years!  I was always slightly above 6' 0", about two years ago I measured myself... and lets just say I'm a few RCHs under 6' as well.  I  shrunk!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

*Fri, May 6*

Flat DB Press
50 x 10
75 x 10
90 x 7
90 x 6 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5
BW x 3  

Decline DB Press
75 x 9
80 x 8 (2 sets)
80 x 6

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW x 4

Incline DB Press
70 x 8 (4 sets)

DB Rows
70 x 8 (4 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
165 x 7
165 x 6

Barbell Curls
65 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

hey amigo! welcome back!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

*Sat, May 7*

Power Cleans
135 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5 (2 sets)
255 x 6 (2 sets)
245 x 8 (2 sets)

Front Squats
165 x 6 
165 x 5
155 x 6
155 x 5

Speed Deadlift
225 x 2
275 x 2
325 x 2 (2 sets)
335 x 2 (2 sets)
345 x 2 (2 sets)
355 x 2 (2 sets)

RDL
255 x 6
245 x 8
235 x 7


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

*Mon, May 9*

Bench Press
135 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5 (5 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
90 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8 (5 sets)

Overhead Press
95 x 5
105 x 5 (2 sets)

Seated Cable Row (don???t know what each plate weighs, some say 12, some 15  )
10 plates x 8
12 x 8
14 x 8 (2 sets)

Decline Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 4

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

RDL's after deads hey, how was the lower back after that session?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> RDL's after deads hey, how was the lower back after that session?



 dave

Lower back was absolutely fine.  I think not having used a belt for so long (over 20 yrs now) is paying dividends.  As long as form stays strict, volume causes me no problems.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

Wow you go heavy on the speed deadlifts, what %of your 1rm is that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow you go heavy on the speed deadlifts, what %of your 1rm is that?


Ah.... the Captain is in the house


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> dave
> 
> Lower back was absolutely fine.  I think not having used a belt for so long (over 20 yrs now) is paying dividends.  As long as form stays strict, volume causes me no problems.



no belt here either. its made my mid section a bit thick i think, but i rarely have back issues


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

welcome back....with a vengance!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wow you go heavy on the speed deadlifts, what %of your 1rm is that?



I was at 485 before vacation, but it's probably around 435-440 now.  That puts the last set of 355 at about 80%.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah.... the Captain is in the house


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> no belt here either. its made my mid section a bit thick i think, but i rarely have back issues



I'd rather put up with a little thickness than deal with back problems.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

burner02 said:


> welcome back....with a vengance!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

*Wed, May 11*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 3

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 2 (3 sets)

Front Squats
185 x 3 (2 sets)
175 x 3
165 x 3

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1 (3 sets)

RDL
225 x 6
235 x 5 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raises
10 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2011)

*Thu, May 12*

Flat DB Press
50 x 8
75 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 5

Incline DB Press
75 x 7 (2 sets)
75 x 6

Decline DB Press
80 x 9
80 x 6

DB Overhead Press
25 x 8
40 x 6 (2 sets)

Lateral Raise
20 x 7 (2 sets)

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 7 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

*Mon, May 23*

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3 (4 sets)
265 x 1 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 6
175 x 6 (2 sets)

Hammer Strength High Row
90 x 10
180 x 8
230 x 8
250 x 6 (2 sets)

Seated Cable Rows (plates x reps)
8 x 12
10 x 12
12 x 10 (2 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 12 minutes intervals


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

*Wed, May 25*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 3

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1 (4 sets)

Front Squats
185 x 3 
185 x 2
165 x 3
155 x 4

Deadlifts
315 x 3
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1 
445 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

1 arm suitcase DL
135 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 2

Tabata Front Squats
95 x 8, 7, 6, 6  (lasted only 2 minutes)


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *Mon, May 23*
> 
> Bench Press
> 135 x 6
> ...



265? What Tha?! 

Jeeze, I was _going to _ask you what kind of pain reliever old people used.....but never mind now!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> 265? What Tha?!
> 
> Jeeze, I was _going to _ask you what kind of pain reliever old people used.....but never mind now!



 DM

Not sure what old people use, but I take two ibuprofen before every workout.  


Actually the 265 is down from where it should be.  Just recovering from screwing up my right elbow.  Did something to it doing pullups a couple of weeks ago.  Finally pain-free!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

Nice deadlifting, 445 after power cleans and squats damn.


----------



## DaMayor (May 26, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> DM
> 
> Not sure what old people use, but I take two ibuprofen before every workout.



Have you tried this *Cissus Quadrangularis* everyone is talking about? I did some research, and it was apparently used to treat *hemorroids* in the past.....If I keep doing squats to the point of being crippled, the stuff might kill two birds with one pill, lol.




> Actually the 265 is down from where it should be.  Just recovering from screwing up my right elbow.  Did something to it doing pullups a couple of weeks ago.  Finally pain-free!



I can push 270 on the Nautilus (decline machine...kinda like hammer) but I'd be very nervous trying to free lift it right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

Trips!
Sounds like everybody is having elbow issues....
The doc just told me the other day when  got a cortisone shot for my shoulder that I may have to just use less weight for tri exercises, more or less....
really?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Trips!
> Sounds like everybody is having elbow issues....
> The doc just told me the other day when  got a cortisone shot for my shoulder that I may have to just use less weight for tri exercises, more or less....
> really?



 Burner

Mine were short-term, thankfully.  Pretty sure I know what triggered it and won't do it again.

Don't screw around with the shoulder.  It's real easy to mess it up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Have you tried this *Cissus Quadrangularis* everyone is talking about? I did some research, and it was apparently used to treat *hemorroids* in the past.....If I keep doing squats to the point of being crippled, the stuff might kill two birds with one pill, lol.



Never heard of it.  Hopefully I won't be needing it (for either place).  




> I can push 270 on the Nautilus (decline machine...kinda like hammer) but I'd be very nervous trying to free lift it right now.



I do my heavy benching in the squat rack when it's available, which fortunately for me, is pretty much all the time early in the morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice deadlifting, 445 after power cleans and squats damn.



 ihate

Thanks, been doing that for a while now and it seems quite natural.    Maybe I should try some heavy DLs at the start of the workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Life is finally back to normal.  Long holiday weekend + brief business travel + visiting relatives = not much time to post.  Time to catch up on the missing workouts.

*Fri, May 27*

Flat DB Press
50 x 10
70 x 8
90 x 7
90 x 6
90 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
75 x 8
75 x 7
75 x 6

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (3 sets)

DB Overhead Press
20 x 8
30 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 5

DB Rows
75 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW x 9
BW x 7 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6
BW x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thu, Jun 2*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 8
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Front Squats
205 x 1
195 x 2
185 x 3 
175 x 4
165 x 4

Overhead Squats
45 x 5 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1 

Rack DL (just below the knee)
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
495 x 1 (2 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
225 x 3
245 x 3

Tabata Front Squats
95 x 8, 6, 5, 5, 4, 3  (up to 3 minutes, although the last 2 sets were not very impressive)  


It was over a week since the last leg workout and endurance was in the crapper, so decided to try some real low rep sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

*Fri, Jun 3*

Floor Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 4 (2 sets)
205 x 5 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
205 x 5 (2 sets)
185 x 6
185 x 5

Clean and Push Press
135 x 4 (4 sets)

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6
80 x 5

Dips
BW+20 x 6 (2 sets)
BW+20 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

*June 4 to June 17*

A bunch of workouts which I'm too lazy to enter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

*Tue, Jun 21*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3 (3 sets)

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6 (4 sets)

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6 (4 sets)

Push Press
95 x 6
115 x 6
125 x 6 (4 sets)

Dips
BW x 6 (4 sets)

Tabata Front Squats
75 x 9, 7, 7, 5, 5, 4, 4, 3

Decided to lower the front squat weight to see if I could make it through the entire 4 minutes.  Just barely.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> *June 4 to June 17*
> 
> A bunch of workouts which I'm too lazy to enter.



LMAO!!! 

       Nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, time to catch up here.

*Wed, Jun 22*

Power Cleans
135 x 5
155 x 3
165 x 3

Front Squats
95 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 8 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
50 x 8
70 x 8 (4 sets)

DB Overhead Press
20 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8 (4 sets)

Cable Crunch
8 x 12
9 x 12
10 x 10 (2 sets)

Farmer???s Walks
30 x 1 lap (about 75 yds)
40 x 2 laps

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sat, Jun 25*

Deadlift
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
325 x 5
335 x 5

Speed Deadlift
275 x 3 (5 sets)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 6 (2 sets)

RDL
135 x 8
185 x 8 (4 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 8
BW x 6 (3 sets)

Barbell Row
185 x 6 (4 sets)

DB Row
70 x 8 (4 sets)

Shrugs
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6 (4 sets)

DB Shrugs
70 x 8 (4 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Mon, Jun 27*

Squats
135 x 6
185 x 9
225 x 5
255 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 4
255 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5 (4 sets)

Push Press
105 x 5
135 x 5 (4 sets)

Floor Press
135 x 6
165 x 5
185 x 5 (4 sets)

Dips
BW+20 x 5 (3 sets)
BW+20 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Thu, Jun 30*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 3

Barbell Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 6 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fri, Jul 1*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1 (3 sets)

Front Squats
95 x 6
105 x 6
115 x 6

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (3 sets)

DB Overhead Press
20 x 10
30 x 8
40 x 7 (2 sets)

Tabata Front Squats
75 x 7, 6, 6, 5, 4, 4, 4, 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sat, Jul 2 *

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 4
335 x 3
355 x 3
375 x 1
385 x 1
395 x 1

Shrugs
135 x 7
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 6
285 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Mon, Jul 4*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 2 (2 sets)
285 x 1

Front Squats
115 x 8
125 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6

DB Bench Press
70 x 5
80 x 5
85 x 5
90 x 5 (4 sets)

DB Rows
70 x 7
80 x 7
85 x 7
90 x 7 (4 sets)

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Wed, Jul 6*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
280 x 3
285 x 3

Speed Deadlifts
315 x 2 (6 sets)

RDL
225 x 8
225 x 7 (2 sets)
225 x 6

Push Press
115 x 5
120 x 5
125 x 5
130 x 5
135 x 5

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5 (5 sets)

Farmer???s Walks
35 x 3 laps (about 75 yds)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fri, Jul 8*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
285 x 3
290 x 3
295 x 1 (3 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2

DB Rows
50 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
105 x 7

Incline DB Press
50 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 7
75 x 6

Dips
BW x 8
BW x 7

Cardio
Elliptical ??? 10 minutes


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 8, 2011)

Workouts look like they're going good Triple, you sticking to a program or doing your own shabang?


----------



## Halo (Jul 8, 2011)

TT, great, GREAT log.  Wow bro, I have never seen a 6 year log this is awesome!  Great numbers incredible persistence, glad you stopped by my log so I could end up here.  I'm tuned in!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Workouts look like they're going good Triple, you sticking to a program or doing your own shabang?



 trapz

Right now just doing my own thing, trying to get my squat numbers up.  Trying for 4 workouts a week, mostly compound exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

Halo said:


> TT, great, GREAT log.  Wow bro, I have never seen a 6 year log this is awesome!  Great numbers incredible persistence, glad you stopped by my log so I could end up here.  I'm tuned in!



 Halo

Thanks and good of you to stop by.  Keeping this log going because I'm too lazy to start another one.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sat, Jul 9*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
290 x 3
295 x 3
300 x 1
305 x 1 (2 sets)

Deadlifts
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5

Pull-ups
BW x 5 (5 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 8
275 x 8
285 x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

*Mon, Jul 11*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1 (6 sets)

Front Squats
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 3
175 x 3

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 7 (2 sets)

DB Rows
60 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 8
110 x 7

First day since starting mega-squatting (June 30) that there was no progress.  I???m hoping it was a combination of deadlifts on Saturday, working in the yard on the weekend, and the high humidity in the gym.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

*Tue, Jul 12*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
295 x 3
300 x 3
305 x 1 (3 sets)

RDL
135 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 5 (2 sets)
275 x 4
275 x 3

Push Press
95 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 4 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW+10 x 4 (4 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10
245 x 10
275 x 8

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4

Dips
BW x 8 (2 sets)
BW x 7

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Tabata Front Squats
75 x 6, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

...the fact that you are posting good #'s after putting up a good workout on legs. I applaud you sir.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah what he ^^ said.. also squatting so often, do you have enough time for recovery?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...the fact that you are posting good #'s after putting up a good workout on legs. I applaud you sir.



Thanks, Burner.  Trying to keep ahead of Father Time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2011)

katt said:


> yeah what he ^^ said.. also squatting so often, do you have enough time for recovery?



 katt

That's what this little experiment is all about.  It's high frequency squatting, but very low volume.  After warmups, I shoot for 3 sets of 3.  When the weights were lower (in the 225-265 range), this was doable.  Now that the weights are approaching 300 or so, I don't always get the 3x3.  Legs never feel sore, though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thu, Jul 14*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
305 x 1
310 x 1
315 x 1
305 x 1
310 x 1
315 x 1

Front Squats
135 x 8
145 x 8

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3

Barbell Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 3
215 x 4
205 x 5
195 x 6
185 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
10 plates x 12
11 x 12
12 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Thanks, Burner. Trying to keep ahead of Father Time.


 ....he's a mean ol bastard, isnt' he?
I was thinking of you just a little bit this am....did my squats, then! Did Stiff legged deads....think I'm gonna pay for it the next few days.
So....if I'm REALLY sore...thank you...and of course, a nice and friendly eff you too, pal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ....he's a mean ol bastard, isnt' he?



 Burner

Sure is and he keeps bothering me.  




> I was thinking of you just a little bit this am....did my squats, then! Did Stiff legged deads....think I'm gonna pay for it the next few days.
> So....if I'm REALLY sore...thank you...and of course, a nice and friendly eff you too, pal.



Glad I could be of help.     Misery loves company.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

*Sat, Jul 16*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 3
310 x 3
315 x 1

Deadlifts
315 x 1
365 x 1
415 x 1

Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 5 (2 sets)

Pull-ups
BW x 6 (2 sets)
BW x 5 (2 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 8
295 x 6 (2 sets)

Chin-ups
BW x 7
BW x 6 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2011)

looks like your squat weights are going up - nice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

*Mon, Jul 18*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
320 x 1
325 x 1

Front Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5 (5 sets)

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
90 x 7 (2 sets)
90 x 6

DB Rows
60 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 9
110 x 8 (3 sets)

DB Incline Press
50 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 7

Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 7
155 x 6


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2011)

Great workout TT, I am definitely a fan of volume!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Burner
> 
> Sure is and he keeps bothering me.
> 
> ...


 well amigo...if misery were in that pic on your avatar....pencil me in!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

Halo said:


> Great workout TT, I am definitely a fan of volume!



Thanks, Halo.  I've been following your journal, so believe me, I know!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tue, Jul 19*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
320 x 1 (2 sets)
325 x 1 (2 sets)

Speed Deadlifts
325 x 2 (6 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10
305 x 5 (2 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 7
BW x 5 (2 sets)


Too damn hot!  Ran out of energy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fri, Jul 22*

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2

Bench Press
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2

Barbell Rows
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
235 x 6
245 x 5
255 x 5

Bulgarian Split Squats
30 x 6
40 x 6
50 x 6
60 x 4

Tabata Front Squats
75 x 8, 7, 7, 6, 5, 4


Today was an attempt to teach an old dog new tricks (Bulgarian split squats).  They felt a bit awkward with respect to maintaining balance.  Weights were puny, but I felt it the next day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mon, Jul 25*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 1 (5 sets)

Front Squats
165 x 3 (2 sets)
175 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 3
185 x 2

DB Bench Press
60 x 8
100 x 5
100 x 4 (2 sets)

DB Rows
60 x 10
115 x 9
115 x 8 (3 sets)
115 x 6

DB Incline Press
80 x 8
80 x 7

Skullcrushers
65 x 8 (2 sets)
65 x 7
65 x 6

Tabata Front Squats
75 x 7, 6, 6, 5, 5, 5

Last week???s workout schedule got royally messed up with having to travel on Wed and Thu and the miserably hot weather on the weekend.  So it was 1 workout in the 5 days since last Tuesday, and today???s squats suffered for it.  It was several steps backwards and we???ll try to ramp up again.

I should be using 95???s on the bench, but the DBs in the gym go from 90 to 100.  I don???t understand this.  They have them from 15 to 90 in 5 lb  increments, then they jump to 100 where they resume going up by 5 lb increments to 125.  

OK, done complaining.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2011)

I like the way you set things up, is it a particular program or just something you worked out?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I like the way you set things up, is it a particular program or just something you worked out?



 dave

It's more or less a science experiment, seeing if constant squatting can raise my numbers.  This is the planned workout sequence.  

4 workouts per week.  Every workout starts with squats, with a target of 3x3 for work sets, but I don't always hit the target.  I'm looking for overall progress, not every workout progress.  Sometimes I'll also warm up with Power Cleans when in the mood.

#1.  Quads plus upper horizontal.  Low reps quads, medium to high reps upper.

#2.  Hamstrings plus upper vertical.  High reps hams, low to medium reps upper.

#3. Repeat #1, but switch rep ranges, so quads medium to high reps, upper body low to medium.

#4. Repeat #2, but switch rep ranges, so hamstrings low to medium reps, upper body medium to high.


Low = 1-4
Medium = 4-7
High = 6+


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to see Bulg Split Squats     GREAT EXERCISE


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the thorough explanation sounds enjoyable


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see Bulg Split Squats     GREAT EXERCISE



 YM

  I felt the effect of those the following day all over the backside.  


Can't wait to do them again Friday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2011)

*Wed, Jul 27*

Power Cleans
135 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 2

Squats
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
295 x 3
300 x 3
305 x 1 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW+10 x 5
BW+20 x 5
BW+25 x 4 (3 sets)
BW+25 x 3

Push Press
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
150 x 4 (2 sets)

RDL
135 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 7 (2 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 8
245 x 6
265 x 6
275 x 5

Medium Grip Pull-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (2 sets)

Dips
BW x 8 
BW x 7 (2 sets)
BW x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4 (3 sets)

Tabata Box Squats
95 x 6, 5, 5, 4, 4, 4


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2011)

lookin' good up in heyah!!


----------

